# Colombia: A Magical Country



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

know the landscapes of coffee country!!


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Cañón De Chicamocha*
*Santander*​








Creditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Cañón Cristales*
*Meta*​








Creditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Salento*
*Quindio*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Cascada Del Mortiño*
*Nariño*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Nevado Del Tolima*
*Tolima*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Laguna De La Tota*
*Boyacá*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Paramillo*
*Quindio*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Rocas De Suesca*
*Cundinamarca*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Santa Elena*
*Antioquia*​








Creditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Copacabana*
*Antioquia*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*San Andres Isla*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Minca*
*Magdalena*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Laguna De La Tota II*
*Boyacá*​








Creditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Reserva Natural Del Bremen*
*Quindio*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Valle Del Penderisco*
*Antioquia*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Bahía Chengue*
*Magdalena*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Embalse De Guatape*
*Antioquia*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Desierto De La Tatacoa*
*Huila*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Cayo Cangrejo*
*San Andres Isla*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Río Bedón *
*Cauca*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Termales De San Juan *
*Cauca*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Bosque De Neusa*
*Cundinamarca*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Laguna de Otun*
*Risaralda*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*El Cocuy*
*Boyacá*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Chiribiquete*
*Caquetá*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Río Badillo*
*Cesar*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Embalse Río Grande*
*Antioquia*​









Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Isla Malpelo*
*Valle del Cauca*

















Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*San Cipriano*
*Valle del Cauca*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Río Inírida*
*Guainia *​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Nevado De Santa Isabel*
*Caldas*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Valle De Cocora*
*Quindio*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Lago Calima*
*Valle Del Cauca*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Chingaza*
*Cundinamarca*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Valle De Los Cojines*
*Boyacá*​









Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Páramo De Sumapaz*
*Bogotá DC*​








*Créditos a su autor*​


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Páramo De Santurban*
*Norte De Santander*​







Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*San Andres Isla*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Estoraques*
*Norte De Santander*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Los Nevados*
*Caldas*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Bosque Gallineral*
*Santander*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Laguna De Siecha*
*Cundinamarca*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Isla Gorgona*
*Cauca*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Puerta De Orion*
*Guaviare*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Tolima*​










Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Laguna De Azufral*
*Nariño*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Volcán Puracé*
*Cauca*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Cerro Tusa*
*Antioquia*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Valle del Cauca*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*San Andres Isla *​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*El Estrecho Del Magdalena*
*Huila*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Pozos Azules*
*Boyacá*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Girardot*
*Cundinamarca*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Cañon Del Jamambu*
*Nariño*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*El Cocuy*
*Boyacá*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Jirijirimo*
*Vaupés*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Isla Tintipan*
*Sucre*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Gotta spend a very relaxing weekend in Tintipan


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Páramo De Oceta *
*Boyacá*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Cerro De Tusa*
*Antioquia*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Jamundi*
*Valle del Cauca*​








Créditos a sus autores


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Páramo De Pan De Azúcar*
*Boyacá*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*El Tuparro*
*Vichada*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Cascada La Periquera*
*Boyacá*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Fúquene*
*Cundinamarca*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Valle De Los Cojines*
*Boyacá*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Tierradentro*
*Cauca*

























Creditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*San Andres Islas*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Isla Del Rosario*
*Bolivar*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Taganga*
*Magdalena*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Salento*
*Quindio*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Marsella*
*Risaralda*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Pasto*
*Nariño*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Parque Tayrona*
*Magdalena*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Río Palomino*
*Magdalena*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Tolú*
*Sucre*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Puracé*
*Cauca*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Parque Arqueológico De San Agustín*
*Huila*








​


























Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Túquerres*
*Nariño*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Guasca*
*Cundinamarca*








DSC_2479 by Colombia 100% Pura, en Flickr








DSC_2478 by Colombia 100% Pura, en Flickr


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Sutatausa*
*Cundinamarca*








DSC_0178 by Colombia 100% Pura, en Flickr








DSC_0205 by Colombia 100% Pura, en Flickr


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Mongui*
*Boyacá*








DSC_2898 by Colombia 100% Pura, en Flickr








DSC_2908 by Colombia 100% Pura, en Flickr


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Farallones*
*Valle del Cauca*








Banana, cassava, and cattle on a farm in Colombia by World Resources Institute, en Flickr








Field trip to Parque Nacional Natural Farallones de Cali by World Resources Institute, en Flickr


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Parque Arvi*
*Antioquia*








En el bosque by Luis Corredor, en Flickr








En el bosque by Luis Corredor, en Flickr


----------



## infrastellar (Dec 25, 2009)

Chocó, Colombia


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Green Lagoon - Caldas*


Green Lagoon located at 4400 mts over sea level - 14435 ft by Yalila Guiselle, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*One of the cool buses you see on the road in Colombia.*

Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia. Mottle-faced tamarin monkey.*

Colombia by Richard McManus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá nocturna*

Bogotá Nocturna by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahía Taganga*

colombia by Samuel Kreuzer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona*

colombia by Samuel Kreuzer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara*

Barichara, Colombia. by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín*

Medellín-Colombia by Iván D Castrillón E, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Blanca*

colombia by Samuel Kreuzer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*HOTEL BOUTIQUE ANADÁ-EL CABRERO,CARTAGENA*

HOTEL BOUTIQUE ANADÁ by MARA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by gies777, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Embalse del Neusa*

Estrellas by Juan José Arce Correa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria,Bogotá D.C.*

La Candelaria: Bogotá, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tortugas,Río Orinoco*

7D2_9650 by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Velero en Tominé*

Velero en tomine, Colombia by extuar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta*

SANTA MARTA by MARA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sendero en Monserrate,Bogotá D.C.*

SENDERO EN MONSERRATE by MARA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatavita*

Guatavita by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahía Solano*

Colombia. by Richard McManus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rainforest at El Paujil.*

Colombia. by Richard McManus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Cloud Forest near Soata.*

Colombia. by Richard McManus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guianan ****-of-the-rock in the rainforests of Mitu.*

Colombia. by Richard McManus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset mountain colombian*

Colombia. by Richard McManus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sparkling violet eared hummingbird.*

Colombia. by Richard McManus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Violet eared hummingbird.*

Colombia by Richard McManus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mountains near Soata at dawn.*

Colombia by Richard McManus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paramo scenery near Urrao.*

Colombia. by Richard McManus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caribbean coast sunset at the beautiful Bahia Concha.*

Colombia by Alejandro Tejada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Under the Bridge-Medellín*

Under the Bridge by Alejandro Tejada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colorful Colombian neighborhood
Guatape, Antioquia*

In Memoriam by Alejandro Tejada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful sunset at the Dam of Guatape*

Lava Path by Alejandro Tejada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dam Of Guatape in Antioquia, Colombia.
View from top of the Guatape Rock at 7000 ft over sea level.*

New Lands by Alejandro Tejada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barrio La Candelaria. Bogota D.C*

Obturando Tempus by Alejandro Tejada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Peñon de Guatapé / Piedra del Peñol*

GI by Alejandro Tejada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*I said that life (sweet life) - it must be somewhere to be found
(must be somewhere for me) Bogotá D.C.*

Population by Alejandro Tejada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta*

Let It Go by Alejandro Tejada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta*

We Are The Mirage by Alejandro Tejada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta-Silent beholder...*

Fist Of Zen by Alejandro Tejada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta*

Aquaman by Alejandro Tejada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta-Good memories and beautiful sunset tones....*

Super Triumph by Alejandro Tejada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cabo San Juan Beach at the Tayrona National Park.*

Cabo by Alejandro Tejada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.-A veces sueño cuando estoy despierto....*

Day Dreaming by Alejandro Tejada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.-I found a green beach within the concrete jungle....*

Costa Verde by Alejandro Tejada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Long exposure night photography of a sports arena in Bogota, Colombia.*

1001 Nacht by Alejandro Tejada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Long exposure city shot from a cliff viewpoint.*

The Grass Is Greener by Alejandro Tejada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pescadito,Santa Marta*

colombia by Samuel Kreuzer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Tayrona*

colombia by Samuel Kreuzer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara*

Barichara, Colombia. by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral de la Inmaculada Concepción. Barichara.*

Catedral de la Inmaculada Concepción. Barichara. by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara*

Barichara, Colombia. by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Atardecer en Villa de Leyva*

Atardecer en Villa de Leyva. by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva*

Villa de Leyva. Colombia. (Explore, june 24, 2015) by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara*

Barichara (Colombia). by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena, Colombia*

Cartagena, Colombia by Cezary Kucharski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona National Park .*

Colombia . by wildirishman37, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardin is a beautiful town in Antioquia, beautifully kept, nice hotels and restaurants.*

Jardin, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Very nice church in downtown Bogota, Colombia. This old neighborhood is known as La Candelaria.*

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento, Colombia 
The Palma de Cera (Wax Palm) is the national tree of Colombia.*

Salento, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chocó*

Chocó, Colombia by Rory O'Bryen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogota, Colombia 
Chorro de Quevedo in La Candelaria*

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardin, Colombia 
In Antioquia*

Jardin, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta*

Santa Marta, Colombia by Mauro Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta*

Santa Marta, Colombia by Mauro Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Naturaleza,Magdalena*

Santa Marta, Colombia by Mauro Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Sin título by Mauro Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo del Oro,Bogotá D.C.*

ColombiaTrip-20091029-182534 by Mauro Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá desde la Torre Colpatria*

Bogotá desde la Torre Colpatria by Mauro Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

ColombiaTrip-20091001-010831 by Mauro Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C. City*

ColombiaTrip-20091001-010647 by Mauro Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate,Bogotá D.C.*

ColombiaTrip-20091001-001332 by Mauro Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate, Bogotá D.C.*

ColombiaTrip-20090930-235831 by Mauro Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Triángulo del café*

ColombiaTrip-20091003-070426 by Mauro Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Restaurant Andrés Carne de Res, Bogotá D.C.*

ColombiaTrip-20091002-014644 by Mauro Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de Bolivar*

ColombiaTrip-20091029-224228 by Mauro Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Triángulo del Café*

ColombiaTrip-20091003-172047 by Mauro Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bucaramanga*

Bucaramanga night, Colombia by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque La Flora, Bucaramanga.*

Ardilla by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque del agua,Bucaramanga*

Sunshine River by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellin by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Río en Piedecuesta,Santander*

Rio en Piedecuesta, Santander by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cañón Chicamocha*

Cañon Chicamocha by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Páramo Berlín,Santander*

Paramo Berlin,Santander, Colombia by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Observatorio Solar Muisca 
Parque Arqueológico de Monquirá, Boyacá, Colombia.*

Observatorio Solar Muisca by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Blanca, Lago de Tota 
Boyacá, Colombia.*

Playa Blanca, Lago de Tota by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salto del Duende 
Mesa de los Santos, Santander, Colombia.*

Salto del Duende by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Niebla de la Mojarra*

Niebla de la Mojarra by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de Girón,Santander*

Plaza de Giron by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de Barichara*

Iglesia de Barichara by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cascadas de Juan Curi,Santander*

Cascadas de Juan Curi by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Golden Corn, Guane 
Guane, Santander, Colombia.*

Golden Corn, Guane by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Panachi 
Parque Nacional del Chicamocha en Santander, Colombia*

Panachi by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Llegada de la bruma 
Parque Tayrona, Magdalena, Colombia.*

Llegada de la bruma by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paradise 
Playas del Parque national Tayrona*

Paradise by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán: El Morro de Tulcán*

Popayán: El Morro de Tulcán by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales: Basílica Inmaculada Concepción*

Manizales: Basílica Inmaculada Concepción by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales: Interior Basílica Inmaculada Concepción*

Manizales: Basílica Inmaculada Concepción by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Colombia: Cable Aéreo*

Manizales, Colombia: Cable Aéreo by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cabo De La Vela, Pilon de Azucar, Excursion La Guajira Day 1, Riohacha To Punta Gallinas, Colombia*

Cabo De La Vela, Pilon de Azucar, Excursion La Guajira Day 1, Riohacha To Punta Gallinas, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*DESTELLOS AL ATARDECER 
PUESTA DE SOL EN LA LLANURA COLOMBIANA*

DESTELLOS AL ATARDECER by HUGO ARMANDO ANDRADE PLAZAS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nature*

IMG_5666 by HUGO ARMANDO ANDRADE PLAZAS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nature*

. by HUGO ARMANDO ANDRADE PLAZAS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful place*

IMG_0347 by HUGO ARMANDO ANDRADE PLAZAS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puente de Boyacá*

PUENTE DE BOYACA by HUGO ARMANDO ANDRADE PLAZAS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Campo silvestre*

CAMPO SILVESTRE by HUGO ARMANDO ANDRADE PLAZAS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Balcón florido*

BALCON FLORIDO by HUGO ARMANDO ANDRADE PLAZAS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calle de las casonas*

CALLE DE LAS CASONAS by HUGO ARMANDO ANDRADE PLAZAS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PROCESION VILLA DE LEIVA VIRGEN DEL CARMELO*

PROCESION VILLA DE LEIVA VIRGEN DEL CARMELO by HUGO ARMANDO ANDRADE PLAZAS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bar*

BAR by HUGO ARMANDO ANDRADE PLAZAS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Día gris Valle del Cesar*

DIA GRIS VALLE DEL CESAR by HUGO ARMANDO ANDRADE PLAZAS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cañón del Chicamocha*

CAÑON DEL CHICAMOCHA by HUGO ARMANDO ANDRADE PLAZAS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Portal*

PORTAL by HUGO ARMANDO ANDRADE PLAZAS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puente Villa de Leyva*

PUENTE VILLA DE LEIVA by HUGO ARMANDO ANDRADE PLAZAS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Los Trabajos y los Días-Arauca*

Los Trabajos y los Días by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calliphlox mitchellii / Purple-throated Woodstar / Zumbador Pechiblanco 
Fotografía tomada en El Carmen de Atrato, Choco.*

Calliphlox mitchellii / Purple-throated Woodstar / Zumbador Pechiblanco by J. Esteban Berrío, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Trogon personatus / Masked Trogon / Trogón Enmascarado 
Fotografía tomada en la reserva natural San Sebastían La Castellana. El Retiro, Antioquia.
2100 msnm aproximadamente.*

Trogon personatus / Masked Trogon / Trogón Enmascarado by J. Esteban Berrío, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oxypogon stubelii / Buffy Helmetcrest / Barbudito paramuno 
Endemic from Colombia.

Fotografía tomada en el PNN Los Nevados - Manizales, Caldas.*

Oxypogon stubelii / Buffy Helmetcrest / Barbudito paramuno by J. Esteban Berrío, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ramphastos sulfuratus / Keel-billed Toucan / Tucán caribeño 
Fotografía tomada en Puerto Triunfo, Antioquia.
150 msnm aproximadamente.*

Ramphastos sulfuratus / Keel-billed Toucan / Tucán caribeño by J. Esteban Berrío, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iridosornis porphyrocephalus / Purplish-mantled Tanager / Musguerito gargantilla 
Fotografía tomada en El Carmen de Atrato, Choco.*

Iridosornis porphyrocephalus / Purplish-mantled Tanager / Musguerito gargantilla by J. Esteban Berrío, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Panorámica Aérea Embalse SaraBrut Bolívar Valle*

Panorámica Aérea Embalse SaraBrut Bolívar Valle by Alexander Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Como arriba es abajo 
Experimento creativo en el centro de Cali*

Como arriba es abajo by Alexander Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ermita, Cali*

Ermita 10 para las 6 by Alexander Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mazorca a la brasa en las calle de Cali*

Dulce tentación by Alexander Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fin de la jornada de los vendedores ambulantes del Boulevard del Rio Cali*

Cerrando el boulevard by Alexander Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buga*

Acuarela by Alexander Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lo que puedes ver más allá del gran portón de madera del Templo de San Francisco en Cali.*

Portón de San Francisco by Alexander Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monumento de la Solidaridad,Cali*

Monumento de la Solidaridad by Alexander Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Edificio Torre de Cali*

Edificio Torre de Cali by Alexander Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La ermita,Cali*

Fantasmas de La Ermita by Alexander Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buenavista - Quindio Colombia*

Buenavista - Quindio Colombia by Alexander Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mirador Filandia,Quindio*

Mirador Filandia, Quindio by Alexander Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Orocue,Casanare*

Búfalos Llaneros by Alexander Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Técnica llamada barranquismo en vía hacia Cristo Rey en Cali.*

Pacha Mama - Barranquismo by Alexander Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

2014-09-02_09-03-49 by Javier Melo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Bogotá by Javier Melo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pueblo el Carmen norte de Santander - Colombia*

Pueblo el Carmen norte de Santander - Colombia by Javier Melo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahía Concha / Santa Marta*

Padre e hijo by Javier Melo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mina de Nemocón*

Mina de nemocon 2008 día 10 de 365 by Javier Melo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia+Color=Alegria.*

Colombia+Color=Alegria. Por: Camilo Mojica. by Buena Nota, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bucaramanga*

@icu_colombia en Instagram publicó: FELICIDADES / CONGRATS ••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••• ★ICU_COLOMBIA AWARD★ Fecha/Date: Noviembre 10 Foto: @hormigasan Lugar: Viaducto La Novena, Bucaramanga ••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••• 《ICU continú by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Incendio en Bogotá*

Incendio en Bogotá. 4 de noviembre de 2014. / Fire in Bogota *explored* by Sebastian Galarza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardín,Antioquía*

Jardin, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín*

Medellín-Colombia by Iván D Castrillón E, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Leaving Colombia*

leaving colombia by mariusz kluzniak, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento,Quindio*

Salento, Quindio, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Quinta de Bolivar was Simon Bolivar's vacation home*

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatavita*

Guatavita, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Leticia*

Leticia, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The store*

The Store by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Choachí,Cundinamarca*

Choachi, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento*

Salento, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda, Tolima,Market*

Honda, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Teatro Heredia in Cartagena, Colombia. Very nice building with nice soft colors.*

Cartagena, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*People hanging out in parque Bolivar in Medellin*

Medellin, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santuario de Fauna y Flora los Flamencos. Riohacha-La Guajira*

Centro de Visitantes_SFF Flamencos_Julio 16_Robinson Galindo-T by Robinson Galindo Tarazona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Nacional Natural Catatumbo Barí. Parques Nacionales Naturales de Colombia*

Hyla crepitans_RGT by Robinson Galindo Tarazona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santuario de Fauna y Flora Guanenta Alto Río Fonce. Parques Nacionales Naturales de Colombia*

Laguna de Cachalu_Duitama_Boyaca_RGT by Robinson Galindo Tarazona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Uribia*

Ardea alba_Garza Real_Musichi_Uribia_sep 21-2012-RGT by Robinson Galindo Tarazona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Uribia*

Platalea ajaja_Musichi_Uribia_Sep 23-2012_RGT (17) by Robinson Galindo Tarazona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerto Bolivar_Planta Carbón_Media Luna_Uribia-Alta Guajira*

Puerto Bolivar_Planta Carbón_Media Luna_Uribia-Alta Guajira_18-08-2012-RGT by Robinson Galindo Tarazona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Uribia,Alta Guajira,Colombia*

Parque Eolico Jepirachi_Uribia_Alta Guajira_19-08-2012 (2) by Robinson Galindo Tarazona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mono ahullador*

Mono Ahullador_Abril 24-2012 RGT by Robinson Galindo Tarazona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna Grande*

Eudocimus_Ibis_Laguna Grande_SFFF_Abril 15-2012_RGT by Robinson Galindo Tarazona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Leguminosa frecuente en los bosques secos del Parque Nacional Natural de Macuira.*

Diphysa carthagenensis Jacq. by Robinson Galindo Tarazona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna Grande*

Pelecanus occidentalis_Peícano_Laguna Grande_SFFF_Mayo 4-2012_RGT (15) by Robinson Galindo Tarazona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna Grande*

Physalia Physalis_Madusa Barquito_Laguna Grande_SFFF_Abril 15-2012_RGT (13) by Robinson Galindo Tarazona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerto Bolivar,Uribia*

Opuntia_Puerto Bolivar_Uribia_Abrl 7-2012 (7) by Robinson Galindo Tarazona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pto Bolivar,Uribia*

Parque Eolico_Puerto Bolivar_Uribia_Abrl 7-2012 (21) by Robinson Galindo Tarazona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cumaral,Meta*

Woolly Monkey - Mono lanudo de Humboldt - Churuco - Lagothrix lagotricha by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa María,Boyacá*

Green-bellied Hummingbird - Amazilia viridigaster by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful pic*

Green-bearded Helmetcrest - Oxypogon guerinii - Chivito de páramo by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Juanito,Meta*

Laguna de Chingaza by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Juanito,Meta*

Puya lineata by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chingaza*

Chingaza - Mundo nuevo by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PNN Chingaza*

PNN Chingaza - Puya de Goudot en floración by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cañón del Río Guatiquia*

Chingaza by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lagunas de Siecha*

Lagunas de Siecha by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guainia*

Río Cuyarí by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Peñón,Cundinamarca*

Cotorrita pechiparda- Pyrrhura calliptera by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pachavita,Boyacá*

Reserva Los Cristales - Pachavita by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Calera,Cundinamarca*

Calzoncitos reluciente - Glowing Puffleg - Eriocnemis vestita by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Pedro,Meta*

Athene cunicularia- Buhito minero by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Páramo de Sumapaz*

Páramo de Sumapaz by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Macarena,Meta*

Cascada los cuarzos by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Macarena,Meta*

Caño cristales, el río de los siete colores by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Macarena,Meta*

Luna llena en La Macarena by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pasca,Cundinamarca*

SUMAPAZ by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pasca,Cundinamarca*

Cucarachero de pantano - Cistothorus apolinari - Apolinar's Wren by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pasca,Cundinamarca*

Lupinus alopecuroides - Lupinus cola de zorro by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Curí - Cavia anolaimae*

Curí - Cavia anolaimae by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Utría,Chocó*

Ballena jorobada llegando a Utría by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Utría,Chocó*

Los manglares de Utría by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chuscales,Cundinamarca*

Chingaza by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Jagua,Huila*

Camino a El Agrado by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Juanito,Meta*

Jardin de Tillandsias by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carretera*

carreteras de Colombia by Mónica González, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva*

Villa de Leyva, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taganga,Santa Marta*

Taganga by Cedric Converset, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyacá*

Villa de Leyva, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Gil,Santander*

Church, an Gil, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyacá*

Villa de Leyva, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyacá*

Villa de Leyva, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocón,Cundinamarca*

Salt Mines of Nemocón, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Bohemia Y Moderna - Cartagena - Colombia by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Edificios de oficinas y hoteles en Ciudad Salitre, Bogotá, Colombia*

Bogotá Moderna by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín*

Skyline de Medellín (2) by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calle en Girón, Santander, Colombia.*

La calle 30 by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Entrada a Bucaramanga*

Entrada a Bucaramanga by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de Girón, Santander, Colombia*

El corazón de Girón by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barrios populares de Bogotá, Colombia.*

Cuadrículas by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá desde el aire*

Bogotá desde el aire (2) by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate,Bogotá D.C.*

Neblina desde el Monserrate by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá desde Monserrate*

Bogotá desde Monserrate by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín,Antioquia*

Arquitectura clásica y moderna by Edwin Zacipa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Panorámica de Medellín*

Panorámica de Medellín 1 by Guía de Viajes Oficial de Medellín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Las ciudades viejas by Andrea Carolina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocón,Cundinamarca*

Colombia - 0489 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Sun reflection on a cold evening by Hugo Molano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chiquinquira,Boyacá*

Desde el patio by Hugo Molano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colegio Mayor de San Bartolomé. 
Bogotá, Colombia.*

Colegio Mayor de San Bartolomé. by José de Jesús Martínez Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Santa Clara-Bogotá D.C.*

Museo Santa Clara. by José de Jesús Martínez Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá - Días Cálidos*

Edificios by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Edificio Bancolombia en Medellín! by Yeider Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Arquitectura by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Teleport Buisiness Park Center, Bogotá Colombia*

Centro de Convenciones Teleport by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Periquera, Villa de Leyva 
Boyacá, Colombia*

La Periquera, Villa de Leyva by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ROCHESTER 
@Chía, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

ROCHESTER by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Centro de Bogotá Panorámica by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro de Bogotá 
@Torre Bicentenario, Bogota*

Centro de Bogotá by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Providencia*

una noche en providencia by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyacá*

Pozos Azules (Blue Wells), Villa de Leyva, Colombia by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sesquilé*

Sesquilé, Colombia by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cundinamarca,Colombia*

A Magic Place on the Road by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Rosita,Cundinamarca*

Sisga Dam II by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Río Casanare*

Amanecer en Pto. Rondon by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Infanteria de Marina de Colombia por el rio Arauca*

Patrullaje by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca,Colombia*

Vendiendo Leña by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca,Colombia*

Catedral Sta Barbara by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Joropo 
Baile tradicional de los llanos colombianos*

Joropo by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Por estos dias de marzo el llano araucano se encuentra adornado con los flor amarillos*

Flor Amarillo by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna madre vieja*

Laguna Madre Vieja by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Río Arauca,Colombia*

Tarde en el rio by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Nacional Natural Tayrona*

Parque Nacional Natural Tayrona by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alto de la Virgen 
Via Pamplona Saravena o Ruta de la Soberania*

Alto de la Virgen by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Soldados cargan un caballo con víveres en la vía Arauca Pamplona*

Cargando el caballo by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aquitania,Boyacá*

Niño trabajador by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Trabajo de llano 
Arauca, Colombia*

Trabajo de llano by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manos Cruzadas 
Llanero en Arauca, Colombia*

Manos Cruzadas by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cocora 
Salento, Quindio, Colombia*

Valle del Cocora by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hombre que trabaja fumigando los cultivos de cebolla larga en Aquitania, Boyaca, Colombia*

Jornalero by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mulas de Carga 
Rio de Oro*

Mulas de Carga by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Jacinto,Bolivar*

Hamacas by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plato,Magdalena*

Puente Antonio Escobar by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paipa,Boyacá*

Con las vacas by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puente Jose A Paez 
Arauca, Colombia*

Puente Jose A Paez by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Navegación por el Rio Arauca 
Arauca-Colombia*

Navegación por el Rio Arauca by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Espantada 
Sabanas de Arauca, Colombia*

Espantada by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Joaquin revisa los predios y el ganado de la Finca Santa Librada en Arauca, Colombia*

Por la sabana by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Niña Indígena 
Comunidad de Marrero, en Puerto Rondón, Arauca, Colombia*

Niña Indígena by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Con la carga 
Bolivar, Colombia*

Con la carga by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plátanos*

Plátanos by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Indígenas Mochuelo en Cravo Norte, Arauca, regresan a la comunidad después haber estado en el pueblo comprando..*

De Vuelta by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Llanero*

Asomado by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jinete llanero*

Pisando by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amanecer en el llano*

Amanecer en el llano by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## djbowen (Aug 22, 2007)

Honda, Tolima

Also, how do you get the citation to automatically appear below the pic?


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

djbowen... Automatically joined from flickr.


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cotidianidad 
Arauca, Colombia*

Cotidianidad by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amanecer 
Puerto Rondón-Arauca*

Amanecer by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Angel de la Paz 
Así dice llamarse este personaje que se ubica en la carrera séptima de Bogotá a pedir una moneda.*

El Angel de la Paz by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Campesino Santandereano 
Tomada en la vía de Pamplona a Bucaramanga*

Campesino Santandereano by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pescando 
Rio Arauca, Colombia*

Pescando by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Siluetas 
Cartagena, Colombia*

Siluetas by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Naturaleza Viva 
Arauca, Colombia*

Naturaleza Viva by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street Cartagena 
Cartagena, Colombia*

Street Cartagena by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Girón,Santander,Colombia*

Giron by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Niños saltando des un improvisado trampolin en el rio Arauca.*

Salto by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Remendando la red a orillas del rio Arauca*

Pescador by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Niños aprovechan la tarde para lanzar su red a las aguas del Río Arauca, Colombia.*

Pescando by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca, Colombia*

Por la tardecita by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca 
Recién inaugurada avenida Juan Isidro Daboin que comunica a Arauca con Venezuela*

Arauca by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Canoas 
Río Arauca, Colombia*

Canoas by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander, Colombia*

Barichara by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Obreros en la construcción del Palacio de Justicia en Arauca*

Rusos by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Después de una jornada intensa en el río Arauca, este canoero regresa con el ocaso del sol para descansar y al dia siguiente nuevamente a la brega desde las 5 am..*

De Vuelta by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Niño sacando guadua a la orilla del río Arauca*

Niño Trabajador by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*En época de invierno es reconfortante ver el inicio de un día soleado en mi pueblo...Arauca.*

Amanecer Urbano by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Trabajo de llano en las sabanas de Arauca*

Señalando by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rápido cruza la calle con el pedido al medio día en el sector de El Hueco en Medellín.*

De prisa by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A veces el calor es insoportable y los jóvenes que en ocasiones no miden riesgos no ven problema en darse un chapuzon en el temido rio Arauca.*

Chapuzon by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Enamorados que sellan su unión eternamente cerrando los candados y arrojando las llaves al río Fonce en San Gil, Santander, Colombia*

Por Siempre by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Época de rivason (subienda) en el río Arauca*

Pescadores by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Colombia*

Barichara, Colombia by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Colombia*

Barichara, Colombia by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Miles de babillas que estaban a punto de morir por escasa agua del Caño Cinaruco en la vereda Matal de Flor Amarillo en Arauca, afortunadamente cayeron varios aguaceros y su suerte cambio.*

Babillas by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flores de guayacan con hermosa ave..*

Entre flores amarillas by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manso lorito recibiendo alimento*

Lorito by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca, rio y puente..*

Arauca, rio y puente.. by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rostro Boyacense 
Samacá, Boyacá, Colombia*

Rostro Boyacense by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pantano de Vargas 
Paipa, Boyacá, Colombia.*

Pantano de Vargas by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mesa de Los Santos, vía a la estación llegada del teleférico.*

Piña para... by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mercado campesino o Pueblito Acuarela de la Mesa de Los Santos.*

Ricas Arepas by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Socorro,Santander*

Los Primeros Rayos by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Gil,Santander*

San Gil by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Nacional Del Chicamocha*

Nocturna PANACHI by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Nacional del Chicamocha*

Comtemplando el bello paisaje by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Via al municipio de Los santos, Santander, Colombia*

Ruta by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral de Los Santos 
Los Santos, Santander, Colombia*

Catedral de Los Santos by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Mesa de Los Santos 
Amanecer*

La Mesa de Los Santos by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Campanario de la capilla que esta a la llegada del teleférico de PANACHI.*

Detalle de la Capilla by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna, chiguires y sabana configuran un paisaje araucano...*

Paisaje sabanero by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Longevo campesino en su rutinaria marcha por un tramo de la carretera a Bucaramanga..*

Rutina by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

IMG_5560 by MARA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caravinero at the service of the community*

Caravinero at the service of the community by J2Andrés, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena De Indias 
Plaza de los Coches*

Cartagena De Indias by gies777, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buena música acompañada de buenas sonrisas*

Buena música acompañada de buenas sonrisas by Santiago Forero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sopó,Cundinamarca*

Parque Puente Sopó by Santiago Angarita, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zapatoca,Santander,Colombia*

zapatoca by Andrea Vallejo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

HOTEL BOUTIQUE by MARA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria,Bogotá D.C.*

La Candelaria: Bogotá, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by gies777, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Girardot,Cundinamarca,Colombia*

Girardot. Colombia by extuar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Ciudad amurallada a la distancia by Pablo Andrés Rivero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El peñol stone, Colombia*

66 million tons of stone, 659 steps to the top by Lalex _Ávila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Media Maratón Cali,Colombia*

Media_Maratón_Cali by 86 VISUAL LABORATORY, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva*

Cafe De La Barra by gies777, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vereda La Suiza, Risaralda - Colombia*

Nuestros Bosques Andinos by Sebastian Gutierrez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Torta ° © by Julián LA. Fotógrafo., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Bacata by extuar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Z i n K o ° ©  by Julián LA. Fotógrafo., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful place*

Colombia - 0443 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Colombia - 1138 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Colombia - 1107 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Colombia - 1041 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Colombia - 0981 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sabana Bogotá D.C.*

Colombia - 0640 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Cabaña,Alpina*

Colombia - 0637 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Cabaña,Alpina*

Colombia - 0636 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Picada,gastronomia colombiana*

Colombia - 0632 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Patacona con hogao, gastronomía colombiana*

Colombia - 0631 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rellena con arepa,gastronomía colombiana*

Colombia - 0630 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Restaurant tipic*

Colombia - 0629 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Colombia - 0614 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mall,Bogotá D.C.*

Colombia - 0544 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fruit lulo*

Colombia - 0540 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fruit...Tomate de árbol*

Colombia - 0539 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fruit...Papayuela*

Colombia - 0538 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fruit...Pitahaya*

Colombia - 0537 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fruit...Guanabana*

Colombia - 0535 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Colombia - 0518 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful place*

Colombia - 0506 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquira,Cundinamarca*

Colombia - 0498 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Minas de sal*

Colombia - 0486 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Minas de sal*

Colombia - 0483 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral de sal,Zipaquira*

Colombia - 0480 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral de sal,Zipaquira*

Colombia - 0467 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral de sal,Zipaquira*

Colombia - 0461 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral de sal,Zipaquira*

Colombia - 0458 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral de sal,Zipaquira*

Colombia - 0450 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral de sal,Zipaquira*

Colombia - 0445 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquira,Cundinamarca,Colombia*

Colombia - 0441 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza del minero,Zipaquira*

Colombia - 0438 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Restaurant, Bogotá D.C.*

Colombia - 0349 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Restaurant,Bogotá D.C.*

Colombia - 0343 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Restaurant,Bogotá D.C.*

Colombia - 0341 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Juan Valdez*

Colombia - 0329 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bandeja Paisa,gastronomía colombiana*

Colombia - 0314 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Colombia - 0254 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palacio presidencial,Bogotá D.C.*

Colombia - 0251 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palacio Presidencial,Bogotá D.C.*

Colombia - 0267 by Amado Guerena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desde playa punta arena con Cartagena moderna de fondo*

Isla Tierra Bomba by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Embalse de Tominé*

Embalse de Tominé by Luis Eduardo Noriega Arboleda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Restaurante San Isidro*

restaurante san isidro by Luis Eduardo Noriega Arboleda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Sin título by Luis Eduardo Noriega Arboleda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ESTADIO NEMESIO CAMACHO "EL CAMPIN"*

ESTADIO NEMESIO CAMACHO "EL CAMPIN" by Luis Eduardo Noriega Arboleda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatavita*

Guatavita by Luis Eduardo Noriega Arboleda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Silleteros,Medellín*

LOS SILLETEROS, UNA FLORIDA TRADICIÓN COLOMBIANA QUE SE LLEVA A CUESTAS. by Luis Eduardo Noriega Arboleda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amanecer en la isla de San Andrés, Colombia.*

Amanecer en la isla de San Andrés, Colombia. by Luis Eduardo Noriega Arboleda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Luna 9 de julio 2014 sobre Medellín 6:14 p.m.*

Sin título by Luis Eduardo Noriega Arboleda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín,Antioquia,Colombia*

MEDELLÍN by Luis Eduardo Noriega Arboleda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*TEMPORADA TAURINA DE MEDELLÍN*

TEMPORADA TAURINA DE MEDELLÍN by Luis Eduardo Noriega Arboleda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia. Thick billed euphonia.*

Colombia by Richard McManus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia. Mottle-faced tamarin monkey-Yurupari,Vaupés.*

Colombia by Richard McManus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia. Female blue billed curassow-San Vicente de Chucurí,Santander*

Colombia by Richard McManus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia. Gold Museum in Bogota.*

Colombia by Richard McManus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia. Gold museum Bogota.*

Colombia by Richard McManus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia. Pre Colombian gold in the Gold Museum, Bogota.*

Colombia by Richard McManus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cocorná,Antioquia.We went around this bus twice until I finally managed to frame a good image.*

Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* the very unique Gold Museum (Museo del Oro), in downtown Bogota*

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*View of a street in Cartagena, Colombia on Sunday morning when there are very few people on the street.*

Cartagena, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Tayrona in Colombia is a fun place to visit.*

My Son in Parque Tayrona by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatavita, Colombia*

Guatavita, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Choachi,Cundinamarca*

Choachi, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Túnel*

Túnel by Victor Jose Ramírez Romero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Fragmento Bogotá by BASTIO 77, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Antigua Estación del Ferrocarril-Medellin*

Antigua Estación del Ferrocarril by Dorian Miguel Ospino Caro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquira,Cundinamarca*

Amanece en Zipaquirá by Javier Martínez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Bogotá, Colombia by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Bogotá, Colombia by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Bogotá, Colombia by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quebrada Las Delicias*

Quebrada Las Delicias, Bogotá by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sopó,Cundinamarca*

Sopó, Cundinamarca by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paarque Jaime Duque*

Taj Mahal, Cundinamarca by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena, Bolívar by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerta de Orión, San José del Guaviare*

Puerta de Orión, San José del Guaviare by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerta de Orión, San José del Guaviare*

Puerta de Orión, San José del Guaviare by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacia la Puerta de Orión, San José del Guaviare*

Hacia la Puerta de Orión, San José del Guaviare by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacia la Puerta de Orión, San José del Guaviare*

Hacia la Puerta de Orión, San José del Guaviare by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacia la Puerta de Orión, San José del Guaviare*

Hacia la Puerta de Orión, San José del Guaviare by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Trankilandia, San José del Guaviare*

Trankilandia, San José del Guaviare by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Trankilandia, San José del Guaviare*

Trankilandia, San José del Guaviare by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Río Guaviare*

San José, Guaviare by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Río Guaviare*

San José, Guaviare by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerto San José del Guaviare*

San José, Guaviare by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Santa Marta, Magdalena by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta, Magdalena*

Santa Marta, Magdalena by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nabusimake, Magdalena*

Amigos del camino. Nabusimake, Magdalena by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rumbo a Nabusimake, Magdalena*

Rumbo a Nabusimake, Magdalena by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Atardecer en Taganga, Magdalena*

Atardecer en Taganga, Magdalena by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El faro al amanecer. Santa Marta, Magdalena*

El faro al amanecer. Santa Marta, Magdalena by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buritaca, Magdalena*

Buritaca, Magdalena by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kankawarwa, Sierra de Santa Marta*

Kankawarwa, Sierra de Santa Marta by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Mamo y su esposa. Kankawarwa, Sierra de Santa Marta*

El Mamo y su esposa. Kankawarwa, Sierra de Santa Marta by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Festival circo globo 2017 - Salva rutinas - Wayac circo - Bogotá*

Festival circo globo 2017 by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cruzando la Guajira - Colombia*

Cruzando la Guajira - Colombia by Aude Rigaudier Farès, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira - Colombia*

La Guajira - Colombia by Aude Rigaudier Farès, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira - bout du monde*

La Guajira - bout du monde by Aude Rigaudier Farès, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puente viejo*

Puente viejo by Diego Insuasty, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento - Quindío - Colombia*

Salento - Quindío - Colombia by Diego Insuasty, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Un atardecer en medio de la niebla*

Un atardecer en medio de la niebla by Felipe Rodríguez-Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Agua de la montaña que se conecta con el río Sumapáz. Cabrera, Cundinamarca.*

Agua de la montaña que se conecta con el río Sumapáz. Cabrera, Cundinamarca. by Felipe Rodríguez-Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A baby Green Iguana doing her best to hide in the foliage.*

Iguana iguana by Alex Pareja, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Festival circo globo 2017,Manizales*

Festival circo globo 2017 by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza Mayor, Villa de Leyva, Colômbia.*

Plaza Mayor, Villa de Leyva, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa Museo Quinta de Bolívar, Bogotá, Colômbia.*

Casa Museo Quinta de Bolívar, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Magical country*

IMG_5744 by MARA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa Juan de Castellanos, Villa de Leyva, Colômbia.*

Casa Juan de Castellanos, Villa de Leyva, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A White-throated Toucan photographed in the Mid-Magdalena Valley.*

Ramphastos tucanus by Alex Pareja, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Oceanario, Isla de San Martín de Pajarales, Cartagena, Colômbia.*

El Oceanario, Isla de San Martín de Pajarales, Cartagena, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carmen de Atrato - Chocó*

Carmen de Atrato - Chocó by María Vásquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calle Castelbondo, Cartagena, Colombia*

2903 Calle Castelbondo, Cartagena, Colombia by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

IMG_5560 by MARA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de San Francisco, Bogotá, Colômbia.*

Igresia de San Francisco, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral Primada, Plaza de Bolívar, Bogotá, Colômbia.*

Catedral Primada, Plaza de Bolívar, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales: Basílica Inmaculada Concepción*

Manizales: Basílica Inmaculada Concepción by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales: Basílica Inmaculada Concepción*

Manizales: Basílica Inmaculada Concepción by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna de la Cocha*

Laguna de la Cocha by ● diario de viaje ●, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Peñol de Guatape*

El Peñol de Guatape by ● diario de viaje ●, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wosnan, an organic artist*

Wosnan, an organic artist by J2Andrés, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Dorada,Caldas*

La Dorada Caldas by AKELARRE186, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Claustro de San Agustín, Villa de Leyva, Colômbia.*

Claustro de San Agustín, Villa de Leyva, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Eurostars Hotels, El BD Bacatá, Bogotá, Colômbia.*

El BD Bacatá, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa Museo Quinta de Bolívar, Bogotá, Colômbia.*

Casa Museo Quinta de Bolívar, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Busto de Simón Bolívar en entrada de la Quinta, Bogotá.*

La Quinta de Bolívar, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Restaurante El Techo, Bogotá, Colômbia. 
Bela vista do bairro das mesas da janela.*

Restaurante El Techo, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Iglesia de San Agustín, Bogotá, Colômbia.*

La Iglesia de San Agustín, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Casa de Nariño, Bogotá, Colômbia.*

La Casa de Nariño, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Museo Santa Clara, Bogotá, Colômbia.*

El Museo Santa Clara, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Museo Santa Clara, Bogotá, Colômbia.*

El Museo Santa Clara, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Museo Santa Clara, Bogotá, Colômbia.*

El Museo Santa Clara, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Capitolio Nacional, Plaza de Bolívar, Bogotá, Colômbia.*

Capitolio Nacional, Plaza de Bolívar, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Capitolio Nacional, Plaza de Bolívar, Bogotá, Colômbia.*

Capitolio Nacional, Plaza de Bolívar, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Capitolio Nacional, Plaza de Bolívar, Bogotá, Colômbia.*

Capitolio Nacional, Plaza de Bolívar, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral Primada, Plaza de Bolívar, Bogotá, Colômbia.*

Catedral Primada, Plaza de Bolívar, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral Primada, Plaza de Bolívar, Bogotá, Colômbia.*

Catedral Primada, Plaza de Bolívar, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de La Veracruz, Bogotá, Colômbia.*

Iglesia de La Veracruz, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de la Orden Tercera, Bogotá, Colômbia.*

Iglesia de la Orden Tercera, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Convento Padres Carmelitas Descalzos, Villa de Leyva, Colômbia.*

Convento Padres Carmelitas Descalzos, Villa de Leyva, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monasterio de Carmelitas Descalzas, Villa de Leyva, Colômbia.*

Monasterio de Carmelitas Descalzas, Villa de Leyva, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa Museo Luis Alberto Acuña, Villa de Leyva, Colômbia.*

Casa Museo Luis Alberto Acuña, Villa de Leyva, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa Museo Luis Alberto Acuña, Villa de Leyva, Colômbia.*

Casa Museo Luis Alberto Acuña, Villa de Leyva, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa Museo Luis Alberto Acuña, Villa de Leyva, Colômbia.*

Casa Museo Luis Alberto Acuña, Villa de Leyva, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa Museo Luis Alberto Acuña, Villa de Leyva, Colômbia.*

Casa Museo Luis Alberto Acuña, Villa de Leyva, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral de la Santísima Trinidad y San Antonio de Padua de Zipaquirá, Colômbia.*

Catedral de la Santísima Trinidad y San Antonio de Padua de Zipaquirá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral de la Santísima Trinidad y San Antonio de Padua de Zipaquirá, Colômbia.*

Catedral de la Santísima Trinidad y San Antonio de Padua de Zipaquirá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Catedral Diocesana, construida entre 1760 y 1870*

Catedral de la Santísima Trinidad y San Antonio de Padua de Zipaquirá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cerro Monserrate, Bogotá, Colômbia.*

El Cerro Monserrate, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cerro de Monserrate, Bogotá, Colômbia.*

El Cerro de Monserrate, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Museo del Oro, Bogotá, Colômbia.El jaguar.Pectoral Tolima culture.*

El Museo del Oro, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Museo del Oro, Bogotá, Colômbia. Poporo Quimbaya*

El Museo del Oro, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Botero, Bogotá, Colômbia. 
Fernando Botero,
Medellín, 1932*

Museo Botero, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Botero, Bogotá, Colômbia.*

Museo Botero, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Botero, Bogotá, Colômbia. 
Fernando Botero
Medellín, 1932*

Museo Botero, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Botero, Bogotá, Colômbia. 
Mano izquierda, bronze, edição 3.
Fernando Botero, Medellín, 1932.*

Museo Botero, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colégio de San Bartolomé, Bogotá, Colômbia.*

Colégio de San Bartolomé, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arte y Pasión Café, Bogotá, Colômbia.*

Arte y Pasión Café, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alcaldía Mayor (Palacio Liévano), Plaza de Bolívar, Bogotá, Colômbia.*

Alcadildía Mayor (Palacio Liévano), Plaza de Bolívar, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alcaldía Mayor (Palacio Liévano), Plaza de Bolívar, Bogotá, Colômbia.*

Alcadildía Mayor (Palacio Liévano), Plaza de Bolívar, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Capitolio Nacional, Plaza de Bolívar, Bogotá, Colômbia.*

Capitolio Nacional, Plaza de Bolívar, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ajiaco Santafereño-La Puerta Falsa, La Candelaria, Bogotá, Colômbia.*

La Puerta Falsa, La Candelaria, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Bicentenario, Bogotá, Colômbia.*

Parque Bicentenario, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palacio de Justicia, Plaza de Bolívar, Bogotá, Colômbia.*

Palacio de Justicia, Plaza de Bolívar, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Llanura colombiana*

Llanura colombiana by gloria maria murillo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Escena tipica de las Fiestas de Arauca, evento Llanero Auténtico, que busca rescatar y mostrar las tradiciones llaneras.*

Envestida by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cabo de la Vela, La Guajira, Colombia*

Atardecer en El Faro by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cabo de la Vela, La Guajira, Colombia*

Atardecer en El faro by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santuario de Flora y Fauna Camarones, La Guajira*

Vuelo by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Imagen del evento "LLanero Autentico", que se lleva a cabo cada diciembre en el rio Arauca*

Llevando el caballo by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tirando arpa, Arauca-Arauca*

Tirando arpa by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aspecto del cielo y su reflejo en el rio Arauca a las 5:24 am*

Madrugada by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá 
Eje Ambiental*

Bogotá by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*uscándose el guiso,Arauca,Arauca*

Rebuscándose el guiso by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Riveras del Arauca Vibrador.*

Empezando el año by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cantidad de garzas arriman a los charcos en verano en busca de pescado como alimento,Arauca,Arauca*

Multitud by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Muestra gastronómica en el marco de la celebración del Día del Llanero en Arauca.*

Gastronomía llanera by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Con los pichones 
Parque Jaime Duque*

Con los pichones by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Atardecer en la sabana de cundinamarca que no dejo por fuera a Tocancipa y el parque Jaime Duque*

Parque Jaime Duque by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Finca El Tábano, Arauca.*

Turpial en Malla by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Haciendo hayacas,gastronomía llanera*

Haciendo hayacas by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hato El Indio, Arauca.*

Tarde en El Indio by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque de las Luces 
Medellín, Colombia*

Parque de las Luces by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gavanes 
Hato El Cedral*

Gavanes by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*En la vía a Cravo Norte, Arauca*

Pozo engavanado by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro Comercial Santafé: Medellín, Colombia*

Medellín Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hoteles en la Avenida El Poblado: Medellín, Colombia*

Medellín Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Interior del restaurante Crepes & Waffles ubicado en Florida Parque Comercial.*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Entrada principal del Centro Integrado de Servicios Punto Clave.*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Exterior del Centro Comercial Santafé, el más grande la ciudad: Medellín, Colombia*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Almacén Jumbo del Centro Comercial Santafé: Medellín, Colombia *

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro Comercial Santafé Medellín.*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hotel Portón Medellín: Medellín, Colombia*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A la izquierda el Hotel Leblón, y a la derecha el Hotel Holiday Inn Express: Medellín, Colombia*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Hotel Estelar Milla de Oro: Medellín, Colombia*_

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vía Las Palmas: Medellín, Colombia*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Intervención artística en el Parque de San Antonio: Medellín, Colombia*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Escultura del artista paisa Fernando Botero unicada en el Parque de San Antonio: Medellín, Colombia*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Torre de la Libertad, ubicada al lado del Centro Administrativo La Alpujarra, en la Plaza de la Libertad: Medellín, Colombia*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Entrada de la Estación Plaza Mayor (Metroplús) frente al Centro Internacional de Convenciones Plaza Mayor: Medellín, Colombia *

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iluminación nocturna del Edificio Carré: Medellín, Colombia*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fuente iluminada en la noche, en el Parque de los Pies Descalzos: Medellín, Colombia*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A la izquierda la Torre de la Libertad, y al fondo el Centro Administrativo La Alpujarra: Medellín, Colombia*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza Mayor: Medellín, Colombia*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro Internacional de Exposiciones y Convenciones (Plaza Mayor): Medellín, Colombia*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sede principal de las Empresas Públicas de Medellín: Medellín, Colombia*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barrio Boston: Medellín, Colombia*

Barrio Boston: Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Exterior del Museo del Agua (Fundación EPM): Medellín, Colombia *

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Explora: Medellín, Colombia*

Parque Explora: Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque de los deseos: Medellín, Colombia*

Parque de los deseos: Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Metrocable - Línea J: Medellín, Colombia*

Metrocable - Línea J: Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín, Colombia 
Interior de la Estación Alpujarra del metro, línea A.*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Panorámica tomada desde la estación Parque Berrío (Línea A) del metro.*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Avenida Oriental: Medellín, Colombia*

Avenida Oriental: Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín: Colombia*

Medellín: Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias, Colombia*

Cartagena de Indias, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias, Colombia*

Cartagena de Indias, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza e Iglesia de San Pedro Claver. Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena de Indias, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de San Pedro Claver: Cartagena de Indias, Colombia*

Plaza de San Pedro Claver: Cartagena de Indias, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias, Colombia*

Cartagena de Indias, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boca Grande: Cartagena de Indias, Colombia*

Boca Grande: Cartagena de Indias, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Castillo de San Felipe: Cartagena de Indias, Colombia*

Castillo de San Felipe: Cartagena de Indias, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias, Colombia*

Cartagena de Indias, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boca Grande: Cartagena de Indias, Colombia*

Boca Grande: Cartagena de Indias, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boca Grande: Cartagena de Indias, Colombia*

Boca Grande: Cartagena de Indias, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Nacional: Bogotá, Colombia*

Museo Nacional: Bogotá, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Colombia*

Bogotá, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Colombia 
Usaquén.*

Bogotá, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Colombia 
Parque de Usaquén.*

Bogotá, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Colombia 
Carrera Séptima.*

Bogotá, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Colombia 
Carrera Séptima.*

Bogotá, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Colombia 
Carrera Séptima.*

Bogotá, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Colombia 
Carrera Séptima.*

Bogotá, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Colombia*

Bogotá, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Colombia*

Bogotá, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Colombia*

Bogotá, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Entrada del Museo Nacional de Colombia.*

Bogotá, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Interior del Aeropuerto Internacional El Dorado: Bogotá, Colombia*

Interior del Aeropuerto Internacional El Dorado: Bogotá, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Colombia 
Sistema articulado de transporte Transmilenio.*

Bogotá, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Colombia 
Camarín del Carmen, sector de La Candelaria.*

Bogotá, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Colombia 
Fachada del Teatro Colón, en el sector colonial de La Candelaria.*

Bogotá, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria: Bogotá, Colombia*

La Candelaria: Bogotá, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Colombia 
Sector colonial de La Candelaria.*

Bogotá, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Colombia 
Colegio Mayor de San Bartolomé.*

Bogotá, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Río Magdalena: Santander, Colombia*

Río Magdalena: Santander, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santander, Colombia 
Parque Nacional del Chicamocha.*

Santander, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santander, Colombia 
Parque Nacional del Chicamocha.*

Santander, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santander, Colombia 
Parque Nacional del Chicamocha.*

Santander, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santander, Colombia 
Parque Nacional del Chicamocha.*

Santander, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santander, Colombia 
Parque Nacional del Chicamocha.*

Santander, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bucaramanga, Santander: Colombia 
Sistema de transporte METROLÍNEA.*

Bucaramanga, Santander: Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara: Santander, Colombia*

Barichara: Santander, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali, Colombia*

Cali, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali, Colombia*

Cali, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zoológico de Cali: Colombia*

Zoológico de Cali: Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Terminal de Transporte: Cali, Colombia*_

Terminal de Transporte: Cali, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Filandia, Colombia*

Filandia, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Filandia,Quindio*

Filandia, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá Colombia*

Bogotá Colombia by Hugo Molano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

20170421_172411 by Hugo Molano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*city view from the park 
Bogotá Colombia.*

city view from the park by Hugo Molano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Remando en un lago plateado. 
Bogotá Colombia.*

Remando en un lago plateado. by Hugo Molano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The bridge / El puentecito 
Bogotá Colombia
Parque Simón Bolivar*

The bridge / El puentecito by Hugo Molano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buen Viaje!/Have a nice trip! 
From Bogotá Colombia
Thanks for visiting us...*

Buen Viaje!/Have a nice trip! by Hugo Molano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá Colombia
Jardín Botánico*

Serendipity... by Hugo Molano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatavita, Colombia*

Guatavita, Colombia by Jhon Buitrago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatavita, Colombia*

Guatavita, Colombia by Jhon Buitrago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatavita, Colombia*

Guatavita, Colombia by Jhon Buitrago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatavita, Colombia*

Guatavita, Colombia by Jhon Buitrago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sonidos,Bogotá D.C.*

Sonidos by Jhon Buitrago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ciclopaseo Cachaco 2015*

Ciclopaseo Cachaco 2015 by Jhon Buitrago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ciclopaseo Cachaco 2015*

Ciclopaseo Cachaco 2015 by Jhon Buitrago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatape Church*

Guatape Church by Jhon Buitrago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Edificios de oficinas y hoteles en Ciudad Salitre, Bogotá, Colombia*

Bogotá Moderna by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá desde arriba*

Bogotá desde arriba by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá desde arriba*

Bogotá desde arriba (2) by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Río Magdalena en Colombia*

El interminable Magdalena by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Girón, Santader, Colombia*

Tres afuera de la tienda by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Torre alta de departamentos 
Medellín, Colombia*

Torre alta de departamentos by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barrios populares en Bogotá, Colombia.*

Cuadrículas (2) by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C. desde el aire*

Bogotá desde el aire (3) by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Bogotá by Jeremy Hurtado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Bogotá by Jeremy Hurtado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Bogotá by Angely Cano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Un pedazo de Bogotá
*

Bogotá by Eder Castillo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Agustin Archeological Park*

San Agustin Archeological Park by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Agustin Archeological Park*

San Agustin Archeological Park by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Agustin Archeological Park*

San Agustin Archeological Park by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Agustin Archeological Park*

San Agustin Archeological Park by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Agustin Archeological Park*

San Agustin Archeological Park by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Agustin Archeological Park*

San Agustin Archeological Park by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Agustin Archeological Park*

San Agustin Archeological Park by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Agustin Archeological Park*

San Agustin Archeological Park by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Agustin Archeological Park*

San Agustin Archeological Park by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Agustin Archeological Park*

San Agustin Archeological Park by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Agustin Archeological Park*

San Agustin Archeological Park by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Agustin Archeological Park*

San Agustin Archeological Park by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Agustin Archeological Park*

San Agustin Archeological Park by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Agustin, Huila, Colombia*

San Agustin by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tierradentro*

Tierradentro by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tierradentro*

Tierradentro by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tierradentro*

Tierradentro by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tierradentro*

Tierradentro by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tierradentro*

Tierradentro by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tierradentro*

Tierradentro by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán,Cauca,Colombia*

Popayán by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán,Cauca,Colombia*

Popayán by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali,Valle del Cauca,Colombia*

Cali by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali*

Cali by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali*

Cali by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali*

Cali by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali*

Cali by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali*

Cali by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali,Colombia*

Cali by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali,Colombia*

Cali by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali,Colombia*

Cali by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali,Colombia*

Cali by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali,Colombia*

Cali by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali,Colombia*

Cali by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali,Colombia*

Cali by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali,Colombia*

Cali by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali,Colombia*

Cali by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali,Colombia*

Cali by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali,Colombia*

Cali by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali,Colombia*

Cali by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali,Colombia*

Cali by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali,Colombia*

Cali by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali,Colombia*

Cali by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali,Colombia*

Cali by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali,Colombia*

Cali by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Salento,Quindio*_

Salento by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento,Quindio*

Salento by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento,Quindio*

Salento by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento,Quindio*

Salento by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento,Quindio*

Salento by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento,Quindio*

Salento by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Circasia,Ocaso Coffee Farm*

Ocaso Coffee Farm by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Circasia,Ocaso Coffee Farm*

Ocaso Coffee Farm by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Circasia,Ocaso Coffee Farm*

Ocaso Coffee Farm by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Circasia,Ocaso Coffee Farm*

Ocaso Coffee Farm by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Circasia,Ocaso Coffee Farm*

Ocaso Coffee Farm by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Circasia,Ocaso Coffee Farm*

Ocaso Coffee Farm by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento,Quindio*

Salento by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento,Quindio*

Salento by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento,Quindio*

Salento by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cocora*

Valle del Cocora by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cocora*

Valle del Cocora by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cocora*

Valle del Cocora by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cocora*

Valle del Cocora by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento,Quindio*

Salento by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento,Quindio*

Salento by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín, Antioquia, Colombia*

Medellin by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín*

Medellin by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellin by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellin by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellin by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellin by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellin by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellin by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellin by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellin by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellin by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellin by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellin by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellin by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellin by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellin by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellin by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellin by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellin by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellin by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Cruz de Mompox, Magdalena, Colombia*

Mompox by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Cruz de Mompox, Magdalena, Colombia*

Mompox by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Cruz de Mompox, Magdalena, Colombia*

Mompox by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Cruz de Mompox, Magdalena, Colombia*

Mompox by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Cruz de Mompox, Magdalena, Colombia*

Mompox by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander, Colombia*

Barichara by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander, Colombia*

Barichara by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander, Colombia*

Barichara by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander, Colombia*

Barichara by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander, Colombia*

Barichara by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander, Colombia*

Barichara by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Gil, Santander, Colombia*

San Gil by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Gil, Santander, Colombia*

San Gil by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Gil, Santander, Colombia*

San Gil by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunja, Boyaca, Colombia*

Tunja by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunja, Boyaca, Colombia*

Tunja by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunja, Boyaca, Colombia*

Tunja by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunja, Boyaca, Colombia*

Tunja by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunja, Boyaca, Colombia*

Tunja by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunja, Boyaca, Colombia*

Tunja by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyaca, Colombia*

Villa de Leyva by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquira, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Zipaquirá by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquira, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Zipaquirá by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquira, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Zipaquirá by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquira, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Zipaquirá by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquira, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Zipaquirá by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquira, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Zipaquirá by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquira, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Zipaquirá by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocon, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Nemocón by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocon, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Nemocón Salt Mine by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocon, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Nemocón Salt Mine by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocon, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Nemocón Salt Mine by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocon, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Nemocón Salt Mine by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocon, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Nemocón Salt Mine by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocon, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Nemocón Salt Mine by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocon, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Nemocón Salt Mine by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocon, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Nemocón Salt Mine by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocon, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Nemocón Salt Mine by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocon, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Nemocón Salt Mine by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocon, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Nemocón by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El peñol stone, Colombia*

top view from 200mts high stone by Lalex _Ávila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San gil, colombia*

San gil, colombia by Lalex _Ávila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Músicos callejeros Bogotá Colombia*_

Músicos callejeros Bogotá Colombia by Pilar Cerisola, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Filadelfia - Café y Balcones*

Filadelfia - Café y Balcones by andramontano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Paseos Cafeteros 
Filadelfia - Caldas*_

Paseos Cafeteros by andramontano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Filadelfia - Caldas
*

Filadelfia by andramontano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cabo de la Vela*

Cabo de la Vela by andramontano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bella - Mujer Wayuu 
La capital indigena de Colombia, Uribia.*

Bella - Mujer Wayuu by andramontano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Niños Wayuu 
Capital Indígena de Colombia - Uribia*

Niños Wayuu by andramontano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Minas de Sal*

Minas de Sal by andramontano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mujeres Wayuu*

Mujeres Wayuu by andramontano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira,Colombia*

01_IMG_5423 by andramontano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevados del Tolima*

TOLIMA by Iván Erre Jota, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado Tolima*

Nevado Tolima 261 by Beto Zaurio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado Tolima
*

Nevado Tolima 319 by Beto Zaurio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado Tolima*

Nevado Tolima 258 by Beto Zaurio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado Tolima*

Nevado Tolima 253_1 by Beto Zaurio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Tolima*

Nevado Tolima 195 by Beto Zaurio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Tolima*

Nevado Tolima 017 by Beto Zaurio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin people*

Oct-5-14 Medellín 428 by Beto Zaurio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin people*

Oct-5-14 Medellín 415 by Beto Zaurio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin people*

Oct-5-14 Medellín 345 by Beto Zaurio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin people, comic con Colombia*

Oct-5-14 Medellín 324 by Beto Zaurio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin people, comic con Colombia*

Oct-5-14 Medellín 312 by Beto Zaurio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin people, comic con Colombia*

Oct-5-14 Medellín 284 by Beto Zaurio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda, Tolima, Colombia*

Honda, Tolima by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda, Tolima, Colombia*

Honda, Tolima by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puente Navarro, Honda, Tolima*

Puente Navarro, Honda, Tolima by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda, Tolima, Colombia*

Honda, Tolima by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda, Tolima, Colombia*

Honda, Tolima by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda, Tolima, Colombia*

Honda, Tolima by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima*

Honda, Tolima by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima*

Honda, Tolima by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima*

Honda, Tolima by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima*

Honda, Tolima by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima*

Honda, Tolima by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima*

Honda, Tolima by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima*

Honda, Tolima by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima*

Honda, Tolima by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima*

Honda, Tolima by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima*

Honda, Tolima by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima,Colombia*

Honda, Tolima by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima,Colombia*

Honda, Tolima by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima,Colombia*

Honda, Tolima by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima,Colombia*

Honda, Tolima by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima,Colombia*

Honda, Tolima by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima,Colombia*

Honda, Tolima by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima,Colombia*

Honda, Tolima by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima,Colombia*

Honda, Tolima by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima,Colombia*

Honda, Tolima by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima,Colombia*

Honda, Tolima by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima,Colombia*

Honda, Tolima by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima,Colombia*

Honda, Tolima by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Gil, Santander, Colombia*

San Gil, Santander by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander, Colombia*

Barichara, Santander by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander, Colombia*

Barichara, Santander by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander, Colombia*

Barichara, Santander by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander, Colombia*

Barichara, Santander by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander, Colombia*

Barichara, Santander by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander, Colombia*

Barichara, Santander by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jericó,Antioquia,Colombia*

Jericó, Antioquia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jericó,Antioquia,Colombia*

Jericó, Antioquia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jericó,Antioquia,Colombia*

Jericó, Antioquia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jericó,Antioquia,Colombia*

Jericó, Antioquia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful bird,Antioquia,Colombia*

**** of the Rock by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Blue Crowned Motmot,Salento,Quindio,Colombia*

Blue Crowned Motmot by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Biblioteca España, Medellín (Santo Domingo Metro Cable)*

Biblioteca España, Medellín (Santo Domingo Metro Cable) by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Biblioteca España, Medellín*

Biblioteca España, Medellín by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Biblioteca España, Medellín*

Biblioteca España, Medellín by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Biblioteca España, Medellín*

Biblioteca España, Medellín by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Botero Plaza, Medellín*

Botero Plaza, Medellín by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Botero Plaza, Medellín*

Botero Plaza, Medellín by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palacio de la Cultura, Medellín*

Palacio de la Cultura, Medellín by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palacio de la Cultura, Medellín*

Palacio de la Cultura, Medellín by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin centro*

Medellín Centro by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palacio de la Cultura, Medellín*

Medellín, Palacio de la Cultura by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palacio de la Cultura, Medellín*

Medellín, Palacio de la Cultura by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín, Palacio de la Cultura*

Medellín, Palacio de la Cultura by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín, Palacio de la Cultura*

Medellín, Palacio de la Cultura by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Terminal terrestre,Medellin*

Medellín by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Medellín by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## CeC2000 (Jun 24, 2017)

Nice pictures!


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Medellín - El Poblado by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Medellín - El Poblado by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia,Colombia*

Medellín - El Poblado by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia,Colombia*

Medellín - El Poblado by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín, Antioquia, Colombia*

Medellín Centro by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín, Antioquia, Colombia*

Medellín - El Poblado by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín, Antioquia, Colombia*

Medellín - El Poblado by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín, Antioquia, Colombia*

Medellín - Parque Poblado by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín, Antioquia, Colombia*

Medellín by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Metro de Medellin*

Medellín Metro by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Metro de Medellin*

Medellín Metro by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Elena,Antioquia*

Santa Elena by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Elena,Antioquia*

Santa Elena by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Elena,Antioquia*

Santa Elena by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Elena,Antioquia*

Santa Elena by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Elena,Antioquia*

Santa Elena by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Elena,Antioquia*

Santa Elena by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Arví,Medellin*

Parque Arví by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Arví Metro Cable*

Parque Arví Metro Cable by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Arví Metro Cable*

Parque Arví by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Arví,Medellin*

Parque Arví by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Arví,Medellin*

Parque Arví by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Arví,Medellin*

Parque Arví by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Parque Arví,Medellin*_

Parque Arví by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Arví Metro Cable,Medellin*

Parque Arví Metro Cable by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Explora, Medellín*

Parque Explora, Medellín by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Explora, Medellín*

Parque Explora, Medellín by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Explora, Medellín
*

Parque Explora, Medellín by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Explora, Medellín*

Parque Explora, Medellín by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Explora, Medellín*

Parque Explora, Medellín by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Calle 72 at Carrera 7, Bogotá by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá late afternoon*

Bogotá late afternoon by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Edificio Av Chile, Torre A, Bogotá*

Edificio Av Chile, Torre A, Bogotá by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carrera 7 Av Chile, Bogotá*

Carrera 7 Av Chile, Bogotá by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carrera 7 Av Chile, Bogotá*

Carrera 7 Av Chile, Bogotá by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Edificio Av Chile, Torre B, Bogotá*

Edificio Av Chile, Torre B, Bogotá by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Edificio Av Chile, Torre B, Bogotá*

Edificio Av Chile, Torre B, Bogotá by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogota Gold Museum*

Bogota Gold Museum by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paraíso del Bambú,Colombia*

Paraíso del Bambú by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paraíso del Bambú,Colombia
*

Paraíso del Bambú by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paraíso del Bambú,Colombia
*

Paraíso del Bambú by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paraíso del Bambú,Colombia*

Paraíso del Bambú by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paraíso del Bambú,Colombia*

Paraíso del Bambú by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paraíso del Bambú,Colombia*

Paraíso del Bambú by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paraíso del Bambú,Colombia*

Paraíso del Bambú by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paraíso del Bambú,Colombia*

Paraíso del Bambú by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paraíso del Bambú,Colombia*

Paraíso del Bambú by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paraíso del Bambú,Colombia*

Paraíso del Bambú by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paraíso del Bambú,Colombia*

Paraíso del Bambú by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paraíso del Bambú,Colombia*

Paraíso del Bambú by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paraíso del Bambú,Colombia*

Paraíso del Bambú by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paraíso del Bambú,Colombia*

Paraíso del Bambú by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paraíso del Bambú,Colombia*

Paraíso del Bambú by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Venecia*

Hacienda Venecia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Venecia*

Hacienda Venecia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Venecia*

Hacienda Venecia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Venecia*

Hacienda Venecia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Venecia*

Hacienda Venecia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Venecia*

Hacienda Venecia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Venecia
*

Hacienda Venecia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Venecia*

Hacienda Venecia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Venecia,Caldas*

Hacienda Venecia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Venecia,Caldas*

Hacienda Venecia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Venecia,Cafetales,Caldas*

Hacienda Venecia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Venecia,Caldas*

Hacienda Venecia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Venecia,Caldas*

Hacienda Venecia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Venecia,Caldas*

Hacienda Venecia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Venecia,Caldas*

Hacienda Venecia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Venecia,Caldas*

Hacienda Venecia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Venecia,Caldas*

Hacienda Venecia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Venecia,Caldas*

Hacienda Venecia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Venecia,Caldas*

Hacienda Venecia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Venecia,Caldas*

Hacienda Venecia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Venecia,Caldas*

Hacienda Venecia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Venecia,Caldas*

Hacienda Venecia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Venecia,Caldas*

Hacienda Venecia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Venecia,Caldas*

Hacienda Venecia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Venecia,Caldas*

Hacienda Venecia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado Santa Isabel *

Nevado Santa Isabel by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado Santa Isabel *

Nevado Santa Isabel by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado Santa Isabel *

Nevado Santa Isabel by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado Santa Isabel *

Nevado Santa Isabel by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Finca El Horizonte, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío*

Finca El Horizonte, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Finca El Horizonte, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío*

Finca El Horizonte, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Finca El Horizonte, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío*

Finca El Horizonte, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Finca El Horizonte, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío*

Finca El Horizonte, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Finca El Horizonte, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío*

Finca El Horizonte, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Finca El Horizonte, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío*

Finca El Horizonte, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Finca La Negrita, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío*

Finca La Negrita, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Finca La Negrita, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío*

Finca La Negrita, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Finca La Negrita, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío*

Finca La Negrita, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Finca La Negrita, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío*

Finca La Negrita, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Finca La Negrita, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío*

Finca La Negrita, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Finca La Negrita, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío*

Finca La Negrita, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Finca La Negrita, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío
*

Finca La Negrita, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Finca La Negrita, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío*

Finca La Negrita, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Finca La Negrita, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío
*

Finca La Negrita, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Finca La Negrita, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío*

Finca La Negrita, Pueblo Tapao, Quindío by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Gallineral, San Gil, Santander*

Parque Gallineral, San Gil, Santander by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Gallineral, San Gil, Santander*

Parque Gallineral, San Gil, Santander by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Gallineral, San Gil, Santander*

Parque Gallineral, San Gil, Santander by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Gallineral, San Gil, Santander*

Parque Gallineral, San Gil, Santander by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Gallineral, San Gil, Santander*

Parque Gallineral, San Gil, Santander by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Gallineral, San Gil, Santander
*

Parque Gallineral, San Gil, Santander by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Gallineral, San Gil, Santander*

Parque Gallineral, San Gil, Santander by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hotel Achiote, Barichara, Santander*

Hotel Achiote, Barichara, Santander by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hotel Achiote, Barichara, Santander*

Hotel Achiote, Barichara, Santander by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hotel Achiote, Barichara, Santander*

Hotel Achiote, Barichara, Santander by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander, Colombia*

Barichara, Santander by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hotel Salento Real, Salento, Quindío*

Hotel Salento Real, Salento, Quindío by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hotel Salento Real, Salento, Quindío*

Hotel Salento Real, Salento, Quindío by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hotel Salento Real, Salento, Quindío*

Hotel Salento Real, Salento, Quindío by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander, Colombia*

Barichara, Santander by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander, Colombia*

Barichara, Santander by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander, Colombia*

Barichara, Santander by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander, Colombia*

Barichara, Santander by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander, Colombia*

Barichara, Santander by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander, Colombia*

Barichara, Santander by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira,Colombia*

La Guajira by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira,Colombia*

La Guajira by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira,Colombia*

La Guajira by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira,Colombia*

La Guajira by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira,Colombia*

La Guajira by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira,Colombia
*

La Guajira by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira,Colombia*

La Guajira by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira,Colombia*

La Guajira by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira,Colombia*

La Guajira by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira,Colombia*

La Guajira by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*" La Pastora " Waterfall*

" La Pastora " Waterfall by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*"La Pastora" Waterfall 2*

"La Pastora" Waterfall 2 by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian Colors Parrot 
When I was on vacation, I took this in the Colombian Amazon*

Colombian Colors Parrot by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amazon Parrot 
When I was on vacation, I took this in the Colombian Amazon*

Amazon Parrot by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian flowers*

Sin título by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coconut*

coconut by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ansermanuevo, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

paraglider 2 by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ansermanuevo, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

paraglider by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Estrella, Antioquia, Colombia*

rainbow near to Medellín Colombia by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatapé,Antioquia,Colombia*

Guatapé by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Rosa de Cabal,Risaralda*

DSC_0916 by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian flowers*

heliconia by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pereira, Risaralda, Colombia*

viaducto en navidad 2 by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pereira, Risaralda, Colombia*

Viaducto en Navidad by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful place*

sea fc by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Huila,Colombia*

road by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere Colombia*

Iglesia1 by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vuelta a Colombia 2010*

Vuelta a Colombia 2010_9 by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Ruiz*

nevado by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vegetación Nevado del Ruiz*

Vegetación Nevado del Ruiz by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Ruiz*

Nevado by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere in Colombia*

pajaros by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pereira,Risaralda,Colombia*

vecindad by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Colombian flowers*_

Heliconia con insecto by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere in Colombia*

Lago by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pereira,Risaralda,Colombia*

Aguilucho by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lago en el parque Ocarros de Villavicencio*

Ocarros by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bello, Antioquia, Colombia*

pezazulrayado by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio, Meta, Colombia*

Tucán 3 by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cascada en Pereira vía la laguna del Otún*

cascada by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caquetá,Colombia*

7D2_9823 by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caquetá,Colombia*

7D2_9674 by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caquetá,Colombia*

7D2_9329 by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caquetá,Colombia*

7D2_9220 by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caquetá,Colombia*

martin by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caquetá,Colombia*

walk by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caquetá,Colombia
*

parrot by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Caquetá,Colombia*_

crax by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caquetá,Colombia*

squirrel by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caquetá,Colombia*

frog by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caquetá,Colombia*

IMG_0111 by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caquetá,Colombia*

IMG_1266 by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful bird*

fragata by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Llanura colombiana*

Paml by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Martin,Meta,Colombia*

anteater by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Martin,Meta,Colombia*

in the sadow by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sabaloyacu, Amazonas, Colombia*

DesdeAvion_Estrecho_Diego_IMG_1487 by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buri Buri, Amazonas, Colombia*

Saguinus nigricollis by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sabaloyacu, Amazonas, Colombia*

IMG_1021 by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sabaloyacu, Amazonas, Colombia*

Lagothrix lagothrica_C3_Diego_IMG_1062 by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*carioca 
a sort of "pastel gloria" filled by "dulce de leche"-Pamplona,Nte de Santander*

carioca by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pamplona,Norte de Santander,Colombia*

roofs by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pamplona,Norte de Santander,Colombia*

el tamalito by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pamplona,Norte de Santander,Colombia*

from the cementery by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*uchuvas 
from Pamplona's market*_

uchuvas by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*uchuvas 
from Pamplona's market*

ciruelas by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pamplonita, Norte de Santander, Colombia*

fruit2 by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pamplonita, Norte de Santander, Colombia*

fruit3 by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paramillo Quindio 
Desde Sta Rosa*

Paramillo Quindio by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Destapando 
PR Ucumari*

Destapando by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia. Dawn at Bellavista near Vitoria.*

Colombia by Richard McManus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Atardecer Caquetá*

Atardecer Caquetá by Andrea Descans, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Río Yuca*

Rio Yuca by Andrea Descans, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Islas San Andrés*

San Andrés by Andrea Descans, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Islas San Andrés*

San Andrés by Andrea Descans, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quinta, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

colombia by Samuel Kreuzer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quinta, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

colombia by Samuel Kreuzer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta, Magdalena, Colombia*

colombia by Samuel Kreuzer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta, Magdalena, Colombia*

colombia by Samuel Kreuzer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taganga, Magdalena, Colombia*

colombia by Samuel Kreuzer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

colombia by Samuel Kreuzer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

colombia by Samuel Kreuzer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

colombia by Samuel Kreuzer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Our Flag*

colombia by Samuel Kreuzer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogota, Colombia 
Iglesia de Nuestra Senora del Carmen*

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*More cheesy yet irresistible pictures of hummingbirds.*

Hummingbird III by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá Skyline by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Hummingbird I by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá I by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Plaza de Bolivar by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Avenida El Dorado by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Rodadero, Magdalena, Colombia*

Coast-Guard Santa Marta by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A post-card from the magical colombian caribbean.*

House on Water by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Waterworld is real and is located somewhere in the colombian Caribbean.*

Whale Flag by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A backpacker's hotel in the middle of the caribbean.*

Casa en el Mar by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pelicano Pardo del Caribe*

Pelícano by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Berrugas, Sucre, Colombia*

La Otra by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palacio de la inquisición, Cartagena.*

Inside the Orchard by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral de Santa Catalina de Alejandría 
Cartagena, Colombia*

Catedral de Santa Catalina de Alejandría by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hotel Santa Clara I 
Cartagena, Colombia*

Hotel Santa Clara I by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The staff at the Sofitel Legend Santa Clara is very courteous, helpful and elegant.*

Santa Clara II by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ocenario, Islas del Rosario*

Nurse Shark Feeding Frenzy by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Islas del Rosario, Colombia*

Oceanario I by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vista desde el oceanario de las islas del Rosario, Colombia*

Water-world by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oceanario, Islas del Rosario, Colombia*

Jumping Dolphins by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Islas del Rosario, Colombia*

Aerial Thievery by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ocenario, Islas del Rosario*

De Carey by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Blanca, Barú*

Nadador by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hotel Santa Clara, Cartagena*

Ventana by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A bit of trouble in Paradise 
Playa Blanca, Barú*

A bit of trouble in Paradise by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*No Pirates in the Horizon 
Cartagena, Colombia*

No Pirates in the Horizon by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Starfish-Induced Smile 
Ola found a starfish.*

Starfish-Induced Smile by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Simon Bolivar Airport, Magdalena, Colombia*

Pozos Colorados by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Simon Bolivar Airport, Magdalena, Colombia*

Vista de la Sierra II by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Simon Bolivar Airport, Magdalena, Colombia
*

Vista de la Sierra I by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taganga, Magdalena, Colombia*

Bahía Concha ---- by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taganga, Magdalena, Colombia
*

Bahía Concha ---- by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahía Concha*

Bahía Concha -- by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taganga, Magdalena, Colombia*

Old Ship-Wreck by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahía Concha*

Bahía Concha VIII by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taganga, Magdalena, Colombia*

Bahía Concha VII by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahía Concha*

Bahía Concha V by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taganga, Magdalena, Colombia*

El Papebupa by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Rodadero, Magdalena, Colombia*

El Rodadero by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Rodadero, Magdalena, Colombia*

El Rodadero - Santa Marta by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Uribe Airport, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Flores I by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Uribe Airport, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Favela a la Colombiana by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta, Magdalena, Colombia*

Quinta de San Pedro Alejandrino by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta, Magdalena, Colombia*

Quinta de San Pedro Alejandrino by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta, Magdalena, Colombia*

Quinta de San Pedro Alejandrino by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta, Magdalena, Colombia*

Quinta de San Pedro Alejandrino by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta, Magdalena, Colombia*

Quinta de San Pedro Alejandrino by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Getsemani, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

Cartagena Blues by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cabrero, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

- by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cabrero, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

- by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tren Cajica To La Bella Sabana De Bogota, Bogotá, Colombia*

Tren Cajica To La Bella Sabana De Bogota, Bogotá, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Excursion Maloca, Leticia, Colombia*

Excursion Maloca, Leticia, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Excursion Maloca, Leticia, Colombia*

Excursion Maloca, Leticia, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Excursion Maloca, Leticia, Colombia*

Excursion Maloca, Leticia, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Excursion Maloca, Leticia, Colombia*

Excursion Maloca, Leticia, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bird, Sunset, Leticia, Colombia*

Bird, Sunset, Leticia, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Market, Leticia, Colombia*

Market, Leticia, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flower, Leticia, Colombia*

Flower, Leticia, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monkey, Excursion Zacambu, Leticia, Colombia/Peru/Brazil*

Monkey, Excursion Zacambu, Leticia, Colombia/Peru/Brazil by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caño Cristales, Excursion Day 4, Colombia*

Caño Cristales, Excursion Day 4, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Waterfall, Caño Cristales, Excursion Day 4, Colombia*

Waterfall, Caño Cristales, Excursion Day 4, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caño Cristales, Excursion Day 3, Colombia*

Caño Cristales, Excursion Day 3, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cristalitos, Caño Cristales, Excursion Day 1, Colombia*

Cristalitos, Caño Cristales, Excursion Day 1, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lizard, San Andrés Island, Colombia*

Lizard, San Andrés Island, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andrés Island, Colombia*

San Andrés Island, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andrés Island, Colombia
*

San Andrés Island, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andrés Island, Colombia*

San Andrés Island, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andrés Island, Colombia*

San Andrés Island, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Church, San Andrés Island, Colombia*

Church, San Andrés Island, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andrés Island, Colombia*

San Andrés Island, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andrés Island, Colombia*

San Andrés Island, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andrés Island, Colombia*

San Andrés Island, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andrés Island, Colombia*

San Andrés Island, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andrés Island, Colombia*

San Andrés Island, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tatacoa Desert Or Valley Of Sorrows, Colombia*

Tatacoa Desert Or Valley Of Sorrows, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tatacoa Desert Or Valley Of Sorrows, Colombia*

Tatacoa Desert Or Valley Of Sorrows, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tatacoa Desert Or Valley Of Sorrows, Colombia*

Tatacoa Desert Or Valley Of Sorrows, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavieja, Colombia*

Villavieja, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavieja, Colombia*

Villavieja, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavieja, Colombia*

Villavieja, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavieja, Colombia*

Villavieja, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavieja, Colombia*

Villavieja, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Silvia, Cauca, Colombia*

Silvia, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Silvia, Cauca, Colombia*

Silvia, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Silvia, Cauca, Colombia*

Silvia, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Silvia, Cauca, Colombia*

Silvia, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Silvia, Cauca, Colombia*

Silvia, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Silvia, Cauca, Colombia*

Silvia, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Silvia, Cauca, Colombia*

Silvia, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Silvia, Cauca, Colombia*

Silvia, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Silvia, Cauca, Colombia*

Silvia, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Silvia, Cauca, Colombia*

Silvia, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali, Colombia*

Santiago de Cali, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali, Colombia*

Santiago de Cali, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali, Colombia*

Santiago de Cali, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali, Colombia*

Santiago de Cali, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali, Colombia*

Santiago de Cali, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Los Nevados National Natural Park, Colombia*

Los Nevados National Natural Park, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Los Nevados National Natural Park, Colombia*

Los Nevados National Natural Park, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Los Nevados National Natural Park, Colombia*

Los Nevados National Natural Park, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Los Nevados National Natural Park, Colombia*

Los Nevados National Natural Park, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Los Nevados National Natural Park, Colombia*

Los Nevados National Natural Park, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Los Nevados National Natural Park, Colombia*

Los Nevados National Natural Park, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Los Nevados National Natural Park, Colombia*

Los Nevados National Natural Park, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Los Nevados National Natural Park, Colombia*

Los Nevados National Natural Park, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flower, Los Nevados National Natural Park, Colombia*

Flower, Los Nevados National Natural Park, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Los Nevados National Natural Park, Colombia*

Los Nevados National Natural Park, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Los Nevados National Natural Park, Colombia*

Los Nevados National Natural Park, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina, Colombia*

Salamina, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas, Colombia*

Manizales, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas, Colombia*

Manizales, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas, Colombia*

Manizales, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas, Colombia
*

Manizales, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas, Colombia*

Manizales, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas, Colombia*

Manizales, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bloque H 
Universidad Tecnologica de Pereira*

Bloque H by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful flower*

Sin título by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cocora*

Valle del Cocora by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colibri Collarejo - Florisuga mellivora (Macho)*

Colibri Collarejo - Florisuga mellivora (Macho) by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Desert 
Guajira, Colombia.*

The Desert by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nuquí 
Chocó, Colombia.*

Nuquí by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nuquí 
Chocó, Colombia.
*

Nuquí by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nuquí 
Chocó, Colombia.*

Nuquí by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nuquí 
Chocó, Colombia.*

Nuquí by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Unión. Antioquia, Colombia.*

La Unión. Antioquia, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Carmen de Viboral, Colombia.*

El Carmen de Viboral, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Carmen de Viboral, Colombia.*

El Carmen de Viboral, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Ceja, Colombia.*

La Ceja, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca, Colombia. 
Cocoa fruuits, Arauquita.*

Arauca, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca, Colombia. 
Cocoa fruuits, Arauquita.*

Arauca, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca, Colombia. 
Elizabeth Agudelo is the person in charge of all the technical issues in the Villa Gaby farm, in Arauquita. From creating new cocoa varieties to supervision of the drying process.*

Arauca, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca, Colombia.*

Arauca, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca, Colombia.*

Arauca, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca, Colombia. 
Peacock. (Pavo cristatus)*

Arauca, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca, Colombia. *

Arauca, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca, Colombia. *

Arauca, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca, Colombia. 
Preparing the saddle.*

Arauca, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca, Colombia. 
Barefoot, rope in hand, this llanero is about to catch some horses for a ride.*

Arauca, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca, Colombia. 
Branding cattle.
Heating the iron marks.*

Arauca, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca, Colombia. 
Branding cattle.*

Arauca, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca, Colombia. 
Dawn.*

Arauca, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Riosucio Carnival, Colombia.*

Riosucio Carnival, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Riosucio Carnival, Colombia.*

Riosucio Carnival, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Riosucio Carnival, Colombia.*

Riosucio Carnival, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Riosucio Carnival, Colombia.*

Riosucio Carnival, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Riosucio Carnival, Colombia.*

Riosucio Carnival, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Riosucio Carnival masks.*

Riosucio Carnival masks. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina 
Carpentry. Caldas, Colombia.*

Salamina by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina 
Carpentry. Caldas, Colombia.
*

Salamina. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina,Caldas, Colombia.*

Salamina by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina,Caldas, Colombia.*

Salamina. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina,Caldas, Colombia.*

Salamina. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina,Caldas, Colombia.*

Salamina by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina,Caldas, Colombia.*

Salamina by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina,Caldas, Colombia.*

Salamina. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aguadas, Caldas, Colombia*

Aguadas by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Samaria 
Salamina, Caldas, Colombia. Some wax palms in the middle of a corn field.*

La Samaria by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina. Caldas, Colombia.*

5 35 by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina. Caldas, Colombia.*

5 51 by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina. Caldas, Colombia.*

Salamina. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aguadas, Caldas, Colombia*

Aguadas by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina. Caldas, Colombia.*

4--93 by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Los Nevados National Park 
Río Blanco, Manizales, Colombia.*

Los Nevados National Park by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Ruiz volcano 
From Río Blanco, Manizales, Colombia. El Ruiz is the snow covered mountain on the left.*

Nevado del Ruiz volcano by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Ruiz volcano 
Río Blanco, Manizales, Colombia.*

Nevado del Ruiz volcano by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Borrachero (Brugmansia candida) 
Río Blanco, Manizales, Colombia.*

Borrachero (Brugmansia candida) by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quetzal (Pharomachrus) 
Close to Manizales, Colombia.*

Quetzal (Pharomachrus) by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Río Blanco 
Hummingbird, close to Manizales, Colombia.*

Río Blanco by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Río Blanco 
Manizales, Colombia.*

Río Blanco by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Río Blanco. 
Manizales, Colombia.*

Río Blanco. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sonsón 
Hotel corridor. Colombia.*

Sonsón by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sonson, Antioquia, Colombia*

Sonsón by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sonson, Antioquia, Colombia*

Sonsón by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sonsón 
Onion plantation. Colombia.*

Sonsón by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sonsón 
Lettuce plantation.*

Sonsón by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amazonas,Colombia*

_MG_8314 by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amazonas,Colombia*

IMG_7982 by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pitón,Amazonas,Colombia*

_MG_8150 by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Tayrona*

Tayrona by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Tayrona*

Tayrona by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Tayrona*

Tayrona by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fauna Colombiana*

IMG_8908 by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful place*

_MG_9024 by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cordillera Central*

_MG_8930 by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Farm*

IMG_8996 by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Panorama_1 by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cundinamarca*

_MG_8853 by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

IMG_8719 by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

IMG_8699 by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful flower*

IMG_8666 by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

IMG_8586 by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Window*

_MG_8729 by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate,Bogotá D.C*

_MG_8628 by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

IMG_6461 by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

IMG_6459 by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Depto Cundinamarca*

_MG_7221 by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

IMG_6592 by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cordillera de los Andes*

IMG_4513 by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bella cordillera andina*

IMG_3737 by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo,Bogotá D.C*

IMG_7605 by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo,Bogotá D.C*

IMG_7603 by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo,Bogotá D.C*

IMG_7602 by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo,Bogotá D.C*

_MG_7600 by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria,Bogotá D.C*

_MG_7581 by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

_MG_7572 by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

_MG_7569 by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Depto Cundinamarca*

_MG_6673 by Jose Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla*

Colombia by Joaquin Jara Vidal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful place*

_DSC3200 by Joaquin Jara Vidal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*COLOMBIA - Ipiales*

2017 - 0351 - COLOMBIA - Ipiales by arthurewhite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva*

2017 - 0301 - COLOMBIA - Villa De Leyva by arthurewhite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva*

2017 - 0305 - COLOMBIA - Villa De Leyva by arthurewhite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva*

2017 - 0308 - COLOMBIA - Villa De Leyva by arthurewhite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva*

2017 - 0316 - COLOMBIA - Villa De Leyva by arthurewhite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva*

2017 - 0322 - COLOMBIA - Villa De Leyva by arthurewhite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tatacoa desert*

2017 - 0328 - COLOMBIA - Tatacoa Desert by arthurewhite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tatacoa desert*

2017 - 0330 - COLOMBIA - Tatacoa Desert by arthurewhite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavieja*

2017 - 0336 - COLOMBIA - Villavieja by arthurewhite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavieja*

2017 - 0339 - COLOMBIA - Villavieja by arthurewhite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Agustín,Huila*

2017 - 0342 - COLOMBIA - San Agustin by arthurewhite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán,Cauca*

2017 - 0344 - COLOMBIA - Popayan by arthurewhite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán,Cauca*

2017 - 0346 - COLOMBIA - Popayan by arthurewhite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ipiales,Las Lajas,Nariño*

2017 - 0347 - COLOMBIA - Ipiales (Las Lajas) by arthurewhite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ipiales,Las Lajas,Nariño*

2017 - 0348 - COLOMBIA - Ipiales (Las Lajas) by arthurewhite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Whale watching in the sunset-Chocó,Colombia*

Whale watching in the sunset by EL ALMEJAL Ecolodge, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nuqui, Choco, Colombia*

ballena by Juan Manuel Betancourt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nuquí, Chocó, Colombia*

Nuquí, Chocó, Colombia by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*buteogallus meridionalis*

buteogallus meridionalis by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fauna colombiana, Athene cunicularia*

Athene cunicularia by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fauna colombiana, Athene cunicularia
*

Athene cunicularia by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fauna colombiana,Paroaria gularis*

Paroaria gularis by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fauna colombiana,Venado*

Venado by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fauna Colombiana,Myrmecophaga tridactyla*

Myrmecophaga tridactyla by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fauna colombiana,Burhinus bistriatus*

Burhinus bistriatus by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fauna Colombiana*

1 (88) by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian wildlife*

feathers and claws by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian wildlife*

stealth and silence, Fong Lim by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian wildlife
*

claws by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cóndores andinos*

Cóndores andinos by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cóndores andinos*

Cóndores andinos by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian wildlife*

dolphins off the coast of Colombia by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A night in Necocli, Colombia*

A night in Necocli, Colombia by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nature in Colombia*

Nature in Colombia by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*lionfish in the Caribbean, Colombia*

lionfish in the Caribbean, Colombia by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The crossing of humpback whales in the Colombian Pacific sea*

The crossing of humpback whales in the Colombian Pacific sea by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Birds in Colombia.*

Birds in Colombia. by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nature in Hacienda Nápoles Themathic Park*

Nature in Hacienda Nápoles Themathic Park by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nature in Hacienda Nápoles Themathic Park*

Nature in Hacienda Nápoles Themathic Park by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nature in Hacienda Nápoles Themathic Park*

Nature in Hacienda Nápoles Themathic Park by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nature in Hacienda Nápoles Themathic Park*

Nature in Hacienda Nápoles Themathic Park by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nature in Hacienda Nápoles Themathic Park*

Nature in Hacienda Nápoles Themathic Park by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nature in Hacienda Nápoles Themathic Park*

Nature in Hacienda Nápoles Themathic Park by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nature in Hacienda Nápoles Themathic Park*

Nature in Hacienda Nápoles Themathic Park by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nature in Hacienda Nápoles Themathic Park*

Nature in Hacienda Nápoles Themathic Park by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ballenas, delfines y serpientes en Nuquí, Colombia.*

Ballenas, delfines y serpientes en Nuquí, Colombia. by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian wildlife*

Ballenas, delfines y serpientes en Nuquí, Colombia. by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian wildlife*

Ballenas, delfines y serpientes en Nuquí, Colombia. by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian wildlife*

Ballenas, delfines y serpientes en Nuquí, Colombia. by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian wildlife*

Ballenas, delfines y serpientes en Nuquí, Colombia. by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian wildlife*

Humpback whale (Megaptera novaeangliae) by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian wildlife*

Ballenas, delfines y serpientes en Nuquí, Colombia. by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian wildlife*

Ballenas, delfines y serpientes en Nuquí, Colombia. by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian wildlife*

Ballenas, delfines y serpientes en Nuquí, Colombia. by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian wildlife*

Ballenas, delfines y serpientes en Nuquí, Colombia. by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The babies in the zoo Santa Fe, Colombia*

The babies in the zoo Santa Fe, Colombia by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The babies in the zoo Santa Fe, Colombia*

The babies in the zoo Santa Fe, Colombia by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The babies in the zoo Santa Fe, Colombia*

The babies in the zoo Santa Fe, Colombia by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The babies in the zoo Santa Fe, Colombia*

The babies in the zoo Santa Fe, Colombia by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian wildlife*

Lizard in a plant by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian wildlife*

Colombia frog by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian wildlife*

Colombia frog by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian wildlife*

Colombia frog by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian wildlife*

Colombia frog by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Elena, Medellín, Antioquia, Colombia*

Santa Elena, Medellín, Antioquia, Colombia by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Elena, Medellín, Antioquia, Colombia*

Santa Elena, Medellín, Antioquia, Colombia by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Nápoles*

The secret by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Nápoles*

Hacienda Nápoles by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Nápoles*

Hacienda Nápoles by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Nápoles*

Hacienda Nápoles by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Nápoles*

Hacienda Nápoles by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Nápoles
*

Hacienda Nápoles by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Nápoles*

Hacienda Nápoles by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Nápoles*

Hacienda Nápoles by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Nápoles*

Hacienda Nápoles by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Nápoles*

Hacienda Nápoles by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Nápoles*

Hacienda Nápoles by Guillermo Ossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Edificio de rentas 
Carrera 10 con Calle 17, Antiguo Edificio de Rentas, hoy en día Tecnoparque y Telecafe*

Edificio de rentas by Felipe Monsalve, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pereira,Risaralda*

La perla del Otún by Felipe Monsalve, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Jeep Willys 
El Vehículo de trochas y fincas*

El Jeep Willys by Felipe Monsalve, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Banco Agrario de Colombia 
Fachadas de Filandia*

Banco Agrario de Colombia by Felipe Monsalve, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Luna sobre Filandia*

Luna sobre Filandia by Felipe Monsalve, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Filandia, Quindío*

Filandia by Felipe Monsalve, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Interior de la Iglesia de Filandia 
Iglesia de Filandia, decorada para diciembre*

Interior de la Iglesia de Filandia by Felipe Monsalve, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de Filandia, con alumbrado navideño*

Iglesia de Filandia by Felipe Monsalve, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque de Filandia en Diciembre*

Diciembre en Filandia by Felipe Monsalve, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardín Botánico 
interior del Jardín Botánico, Marsella*

Jardín Botánico by Felipe Monsalve, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fachadas 
Calle Principal de Marsella*

Fachadas by Felipe Monsalve, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paisaje vía Marsella, al fondo sería Combia*

Via Marsella by Felipe Monsalve, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Venid 
Cristo de la Iglesia principal*

Venid by Felipe Monsalve, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marsella, Risaralda*

Marsella, Risaralda by Felipe Monsalve, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa de la Cultura 
Patio interior de la casa de la cultura*

Casa de la Cultura by Felipe Monsalve, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Entrada a Marsella 
Calle Principal de Marsella*

Entrada a Marsella by Felipe Monsalve, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Naturaleza 
Adornos florales, de la casa de la cultura*

Naturaleza by Felipe Monsalve, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque los Nevados 
Vista del parque los nevados desde Marsella*

Parque los Nevados by Felipe Monsalve, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Por las calles de Marsella*

Por las calles de Marsella by Felipe Monsalve, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa de la Cultura, Marsella, Risaralda*

Casa de la Cultura, Marsella, Risaralda by Felipe Monsalve, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puente Helicoidal, que comunica Dosquebradas con Santa Rosa de Cabal, Risaralda*

Puente Helicoidal by Felipe Monsalve, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Panorámica del Valle del Risaralda, desde Belalcázar*

Valle del Risaralda by Felipe Monsalve, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vista aérea del parque de Belalcázar, Caldas*

Parque de Belalcázar, Caldas by Felipe Monsalve, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cascada Sta Rita*

Cascada Sta Rita by Felipe Monsalve, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Suricato*

Suricato by Felipe Monsalve, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vista del Nevado del Ruiz, desde Pereira*

Volcán Nevado del Ruiz by Felipe Monsalve, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Peñón de Guatape*

Peñón de Guatape by Felipe Monsalve, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pereira,Risaralda*

Hermoso Verde by Felipe Monsalve, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque de Salento*

Parque de Salento by Felipe Monsalve, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales: Chipre *

Manizales: Chipre by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales: El Cable 
public art in the Parque Antonio Nariño*

Manizales: El Cable by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales: Iglesia de Chipre*

Manizales: Iglesia de Chipre by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales: Chipre*

Manizales: Chipre by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales: Chipre*

Manizales: Chipre by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales: Plaza de Bolívar*

Manizales: Plaza de Bolívar by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales: Plaza de Bolívar (Adán y Eva)*

Manizales: Plaza de Bolívar (Adán y Eva) by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales: Plaza de Bolívar*

Manizales: Plaza de Bolívar by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales: Palacio de la Gobernación de CaldasPlaza de Bolívar*

Manizales: Palacio de la Gobernación de CaldasPlaza de Bolívar by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales: Plaza de Bolívar*

Manizales: Plaza de Bolívar by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales: Plaza de Bolívar*

Manizales: Plaza de Bolívar by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chinchiná: Hacienda Guayabal (Paisaje Cultural Cafetero)*

Chinchiná: Hacienda Guayabal (Paisaje Cultural Cafetero) by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chinchiná: Hacienda Guayabal (Paisaje Cultural Cafetero)*

Chinchiná: Hacienda Guayabal (Paisaje Cultural Cafetero) by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chinchiná: Hacienda Guayabal (Coffea arabica)*

Chinchiná: Hacienda Guayabal (Coffea arabica) by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chinchiná: Hacienda Guayabal (Paisaje Cultural Cafetero)*

Chinchiná: Hacienda Guayabal (Paisaje Cultural Cafetero) by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chinchiná: Hacienda Guayabal (Coffea arabica)*

Chinchiná: Hacienda Guayabal (Coffea arabica) by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales: Parque Caldas 
Carrera 23 (Avenida Santander)*

Manizales: Parque Caldas by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Colombia 
Carrera 23 (Avenida Santander)*

Manizales, Colombia by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Colombia 
Carrera 23 (Avenida Santander)*

Manizales, Colombia by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales: Edificio Sanz 
The Edificio Manuel Sánz was constructed in 1926-1927 in a neo-classical style for the local merchant Manuel Sánz Montoya.*

Manizales: Edificio Sanz by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales: Catedral Basílica Metropolitana de Nuestra Señora del Rosario*

Manizales: Catedral Basílica Metropolitana de Nuestra Señora del Rosario by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales: Catedral Basílica Metropolitana de Nuestra Señora del Rosario*

Manizales: Catedral Basílica Metropolitana de Nuestra Señora del Rosario by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales: Catedral Basílica Metropolitana de Nuestra Señora del Rosario*

Manizales: Catedral Basílica Metropolitana de Nuestra Señora del Rosario by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales: Catedral Basílica Metropolitana de Nuestra Señora del Rosario*

Manizales: Catedral Basílica Metropolitana de Nuestra Señora del Rosario by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales: Catedral Basílica Metropolitana de Nuestra Señora del Rosario*

Manizales: Catedral Basílica Metropolitana de Nuestra Señora del Rosario by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales: Catedral Basílica Metropolitana de Nuestra Señora del Rosario*

Manizales: Catedral Basílica Metropolitana de Nuestra Señora del Rosario by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales: Ecoparque Los Yarumos*

Manizales: Ecoparque Los Yarumos by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales: Ecoparque Los Yarumos*

Manizales: Ecoparque Los Yarumos by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecoparque Los Yarumos*

Manizales: Ecoparque Los Yarumos by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecoparque Los Yarumos*

Manizales: Ecoparque Los Yarumos by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecoparque Los Yarumos*

Manizales: Ecoparque Los Yarumos by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecoparque Los Yarumos*

Manizales: Ecoparque Los Yarumos by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecoparque Los Yarumos*

Manizales: Ecoparque Los Yarumos by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecoparque Los Yarumos*

Manizales: Ecoparque Los Yarumos by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales: Ecoparque Los Yarumos (Mimosa pudica)*

Manizales: Ecoparque Los Yarumos (Mimosa pudica) by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales: Ecoparque Los Yarumos*

Manizales: Ecoparque Los Yarumos by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales: Cable Aéreo (Estación Fundadores)*

Manizales: Cable Aéreo (Estación Fundadores) by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales: Cable Aéreo (Estación Fundadores)*

Manizales: Cable Aéreo (Estación Fundadores) by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Semana Santa Ocaña,Norte de Santander*

Semana Santa Ocaña 2017 by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Semana Santa Ocaña,Norte de Santander*

Semana Santa Ocaña 2017 by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta*

Santa Marta 2 by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta*

Santa Marta 1 by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral,Ocaña,Norte de Santander*

Semana Santa en Ocaña 2016 by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ocaña, Colombia*

Ocaña, Colombia - 2016 - Panorámica by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ocaña,Norte de Santander*

Ocaña, Colombia - 2016 by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile de los Genitores - Ocaña*

Desfile de los Genitores - Ocaña by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile de los Genitores - Ocaña*

Desfile de los Genitores - Ocaña by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile de los Genitores - Ocaña*

Desfile de los Genitores - Ocaña by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile de los Genitores - Ocaña*

Desfile de los Genitores - Ocaña by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile de los Genitores - Ocaña*

Desfile de los Genitores - Ocaña by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile de los Genitores - Ocaña*

Desfile de los Genitores - Ocaña by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile de los Genitores - Ocaña*

Desfile de los Genitores - Ocaña by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile de los Genitores - Ocaña*

Desfile de los Genitores - Ocaña by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile de los Genitores - Ocaña*

Desfile de los Genitores - Ocaña by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile de los Genitores - Ocaña*

Desfile de los Genitores - Ocaña by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La bandera y la marcha*

La bandera y la marcha by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A orillas del mar*

A orillas del mar VII - At the seaside VII by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Torre del Templo Inmaculada Concepción en Barranquilla*

Torre del templo by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La casa y la silla*

La casa y la silla by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A orillas del mar*

A orillas del mar I by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile Semana de la fraternidad,Ocaña*

Danza - Dance by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile Semana de la fraternidad,Ocaña*

Son de negro I - Rhythm of afro I by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santuario del Agua de la Virgen*

Santuario del Agua de la Virgen by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santuario del Agua de la Virgen*

Santuario del Agua de la Virgen by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santuario del Agua de la Virgen
*

Santuario del Agua de la Virgen by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santuario del Agua de la Virgen*

Santuario del Agua de la Virgen by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bosque de pinos*

Los Pinos III by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hortensias*

Hortensias IV by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian flowers*

Flower by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flor de Jamaica*

Flor de Jamaica I by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian flowers*

Amarillo by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Campo colombiano*

Cow by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colegio José Eusebio Caro*

Colegio José Eusebio Caro by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La ventana y el árbol*

La ventana y el árbol by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*En la plaza de mercado*

En la plaza de mercado I by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*En la plaza de mercado*

En la plaza de mercado II by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Día soleado en San Francisco*

Día soleado en San Francisco by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Campanario*

Campanario by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Cruz*

La cruz by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pueblo Nuevo*

Pueblo Nuevo II by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile de los Genitores - Ocaña. Patrimonio inmaterial de Norte de Santander - Colombia.*

Desfile de los Genitores - Ocaña by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*"Escalofrío". Vía al Cerro de Jurisdicciones. Ábrego. Norte de Santander, Colombia.*

Escalofrío by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Complejo Histórico de la Gran Convención. Ocaña, Colombia.*

Complejo Histórico de la Gran Convención by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian flowers*

Flores rojas (II) by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian flowers*

Flores Amarillas by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian wildlife*

Iguana II by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian wildlife*

Garzas by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Los Aposentos. La Playa de Belén. Norte de Santander, Colombia.*

Los Aposentos by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Los Aposentos. La Playa de Belén. Norte de Santander, Colombia.*

Los Aposentos by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Playa de Belén, Norte de Santander, Colombia.*

La Playa de Belén, Norte de Santander, Colombia. by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Playa de Belén, Norte de Santander, Colombia.*

La Playa de Belén by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tres Santos*

Tres Santos by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Área Natural Única "Los Estoraques"*

Área Natural Única "Los Estoraques" by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Área Natural Única "Los Estoraques"*

Área Natural Única "Los Estoraques" by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La María. Ábrego, Norte de Santander.*

La María. Ábrego, Norte de Santander. by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La María. Ábrego, Norte de Santander.*

La María (Ábrego, Norte de Santander) by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tarde de tormenta. Ocaña, Colombia*

Tarde de tormenta by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*"Globitos" (Área Natural Única Los Estoraques. La Playa de Belén, Colombia).*

"Globitos" by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mora silvestre encontrada en la parte alta del Área Natural Única Los Estoraques*

Mora silvestre by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Muro de las lamentaciones. Área Natural Única Los Estoraques. La Playa de Belén, Colombia.*

Muro de las lamentaciones by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lesser Violetear (Colibri cyanotus)-Reserva Ecologica Rio Blanco, Manizales, Caldas, Colombia.*

Lesser Violetear (Colibri cyanotus) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Blue-winged Mountain-Tanager (Anisognathus somptuosus)-Valle del Cauca, Colombia. *

Blue-winged Mountain-Tanager (Anisognathus somptuosus) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Female Booted Racket-tail (Ocreatus underwoodii)-La Cumbre, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Female Booted Racket-tail (Ocreatus underwoodii) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chestnut-crowned Antpitta (Grallaria ruficapilla)-Rio Blanco, Manizales, Caldas, Colombia.*

Chestnut-crowned Antpitta (Grallaria ruficapilla) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buff-tailed Coronet (Boissonneaua flavescens)- Rio Blanco Reserve, Manizales, Colombia.*

Buff-tailed Coronet (Boissonneaua flavescens) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buffy Helmetcrest (Oxypogon stuebelii)-Parque Nacional Natural de los Nevados, Caldas, Colombia.*

Buffy Helmetcrest (Oxypogon stuebelii) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Male Long-tailed Sylph (Aglaiocercus kingii)-Rio Blanco Reserve, Manizales, Colombia*

Male Long-tailed Sylph (Aglaiocercus kingii) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Andean Emerald (Agyrtria franciae)-Valle del Cauca, Colombia. *

Andean Emerald (Agyrtria franciae) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Male Golden-collared Manakin (Manacus vitellinus)-Cali, Colombia.*

Male Golden-collared Manakin (Manacus vitellinus) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bronzy Inca (Coeligena coeligena)-Rio Blanco Reserva Ecologica, Manizales, Caldas, Colombia.*

Bronzy Inca (Coeligena coeligena) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pied Water Tyrant (Fluvicola pica)- Jamundi, Valle del Cauca, Colombia.*

Pied Water Tyrant (Fluvicola pica) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Slaty Spinetail (Synallaxis brachyura)- Montenegro, Quindío, Colombia. *

Slaty Spinetail (Synallaxis brachyura) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Strong-billed Woodcreeper (Xiphocolaptes promeropirhynchus)-Rio Blanco Reserva Ecologica, Manizales, Caldas, Colombia.*

Strong-billed Woodcreeper (Xiphocolaptes promeropirhynchus) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Male Summer Tanager (piranga rubra)- Valle del Cauca, Colombia,*

Male Summer Tanager (piranga rubra) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brown-banded Antpitta (Grallaria milleri)-Rio Blanco Reserva Ecologica, Manizales, Caldas, Colombia,*

Brown-banded Antpitta (Grallaria milleri) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Red-crowned Woodpecker (Melanerpes rubricapillus)-Circasia, Quindío, Colombia. *

Red-crowned Woodpecker (Melanerpes rubricapillus) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Male Andean Condor (Vultur gryphus)-Salento, Quindio, Colombia*

Male Andean Condor (Vultur gryphus) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Yellow-bellied Seedeater (Sporophila nigricollis)-Circasia, Quindío, Colombia.*

Yellow-bellied Seedeater (Sporophila nigricollis) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gray-headed Dove (Leptotila plumbeiceps)-Tinamou, Manizales, Caldas, Colombia.*

Gray-headed Dove (Leptotila plumbeiceps) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palm Tanager (Thraupis palmarum)-Valle del Cauca, Colombia. *

Palm Tanager (Thraupis palmarum) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Blue-capped Tanager (Thraupis cyanocephala)-Rio Blanco Reserve, Manizales, Caldas, Colombia.*

Blue-capped Tanager (Thraupis cyanocephala) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Purple-throated Woodstar (Calliphlox mitchellii)- Valle del Cauca, Colombia,*

Purple-throated Woodstar (Calliphlox mitchellii) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cinnamon Flycatcher (Pyrrhomyias cinnamomeus)-Rio Blanco Reserva Ecologica, Manizales, Caldas, Colombia,*

Cinnamon Flycatcher (Pyrrhomyias cinnamomeus) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Female Greyish Piculet (Picumnus granadensis)-Cali, Colombia.*

Female Greyish Piculet (Picumnus granadensis) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian Chachalaca (Ortalis columbiana)-Cali, Valle del Cauca, Colombia.*

Colombian Chachalaca (Ortalis columbiana) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gray-headed Tanager (Eucometis penicillata)- Tinamou, Manizales, Caldas, Colombia.*

Gray-headed Tanager (Eucometis penicillata) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hooded Antpitta (Grallaricula cucullata)-Santuario de Fauna y Flora Otún Quimbaya, Pereira, Risaralda, Colombia.*

Hooded Antpitta (Grallaricula cucullata) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Saffron-crowned Tanager (Tangara xanthocephala)-Valle del Cauca, Colombia.*_

Saffron-crowned Tanager (Tangara xanthocephala) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Black-winged Saltator (Saltator atripennis)-Valle del Cauca, Colombia.*

Black-winged Saltator (Saltator atripennis) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Handsome Flycatcher (Nephelomyias pulcher)-Reserva Ecologica Rio Blanco in Manizales, Caldas, Colombia*

Handsome Flycatcher (Nephelomyias pulcher) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Apical Flycatcher (Myiarchus apicalis)-Cali, Valle del Cauca, Colombia.*

Apical Flycatcher (Myiarchus apicalis) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Male Long-tailed Sylph (Aglaiocercus kingii)-Valle de Cocora, Quindío, Colombia.*

Male Long-tailed Sylph (Aglaiocercus kingii) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Female Ringed Kingfisher (Megaceryle torquata)- Neiva, Huila, Colombia.*

Female Ringed Kingfisher (Megaceryle torquata) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*White-sided Flowerpiercer (Diglossa albilatera)-Rio Blanco Reserva Ecologica, Manizales, Caldas, Colombia. *

White-sided Flowerpiercer (Diglossa albilatera) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Female Long-tailed Sylph (Aglaiocercus kingi)-Valle del Cauca, Colombia. *

Female Long-tailed Sylph (Aglaiocercus kingi) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tropical Kingbird (Tyrannus melancholicus)-San Agustin, Huila, Colombia. *

Tropical Kingbird (Tyrannus melancholicus) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Red-Ruffed Fruitcrow (Pyroderus scutatus)-Santuario de Fauna y Flora Otún Quimbaya, Pereira, Risaralda, Colombia.*

Red-Ruffed Fruitcrow (Pyroderus scutatus) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brown Violetear (Colibri delphinae)- Valle del Cauca, Colombia. *

Brown Violetear (Colibri delphinae) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Juvenile Great Kiskadee (Pitangus Sulphuratus)- Circasia, Quindío, Colombia.*

Juvenile Great Kiskadee (Pitangus Sulphuratus) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Blue-headed Parrot (Pionus menstruus)-Circasia, Quindío, Colombia.*

Blue-headed Parrot (Pionus menstruus) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Female Acorn Woodpecker (Melanerpes formicivorus)-Circasia, Quindío, Colombia.*

Female Acorn Woodpecker (Melanerpes formicivorus) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palm Tanager (Thraupis palmarum)-Circasia, Quindío, Colombia, South America.*

Palm Tanager (Thraupis palmarum) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*This is an immature male Summer Tanager (piranga rubra)-La Siria, Circasia, Quindío, Colombia, South América.*

Adolescence by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Male Green Honeycreeper (Chlorophanes spiza)-Circasia, Quindío, Colombia, South America.*

Male Green Honeycreeper (Chlorophanes spiza) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mouse-colored Tyrannulet (Phaeomyias murina)-Circasia, Quindío, Colombia, South America.*

Mouse-colored Tyrannulet (Phaeomyias murina) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Blue-gray Tanager (Thraupis episcopus)-Circasia, Quindío, Colombia, South America.*

Blue-gray Tanager (Thraupis episcopus) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Emerald Toucanet (Aulacorhynchus prasinus)-Colombia has the longest bird list of any country in the world. More than 1870 species have been observed in Colombia. -La Ceja, Antioquia, Colombia, South America.*

Emerald Toucanet (Aulacorhynchus prasinus) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monumento a la Gaitana 
Neiva*

Monumento a la Gaitana by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Edificio Nacional 
Neiva, Huila*

Edificio Nacional by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza Cívica Neiva 
Monumento al cuarto centenario Neiva*

Plaza Cívica Neiva by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*CC San Pedro Neiva 
Huila*

CC San Pedro Neiva by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hotel Los Gabrieles 
La mula del diablo*

Hotel Los Gabrieles by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hotel Los Gabrieles 
La candileja*

Hotel Los Gabrieles by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hotel los Gabrieles 
Monumento a jose eustacio rivera*

Hotel los Gabrieles by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia Rivera 
Huila*

Iglesia Rivera by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza Rivera 
Huila*

Plaza Rivera by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*rivera los gabrieles 
Huila*

rivera los gabrieles by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Betania,Huila*

betania 1 by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gigante 
Plaza principal, huila*

Gigante by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de San Agustín 
san agustin*

Iglesia de San Agustín by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alta Guajira: panorámica del camino*

Alta Guajira: panorámica del camino by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alta Guajira: vías*

Alta Guajira: vías by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahía Hondita: mirando el atardecer*

Bahía Hondita: mirando el atardecer by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahía Hondita: desde la lancha*

Bahía Hondita: desde la lancha by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahía Hondita: panorámica*

Bahía Hondita: panorámica by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*cabo de la vela*

cabo de la vela 25 by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cabo de la Vela: atardecer desde el faro*

Cabo de la Vela: atardecer desde el faro by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cabo de la Vela: calle principal*

Cabo de la Vela: calle principal by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cabo de la Vela: Faro*

Cabo de la Vela: Faro by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cabo de la Vela: Hotel*

Cabo de la Vela: Hotel by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cabo de la Vela: listos para dormir*

Cabo de la Vela: listos para dormir by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cabo de la vela: Soledad*

Cabo de la vela: Soledad by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*carretera a punta gallinas*

carretera a punta gallinas by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taroa, La Guajira, Colombia*

carretera dunas de taora 5 by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fonseca*

FONSECA 3 by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ojo de Agua: Playa*

Ojo de Agua: Playa by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cabo, La Guajira, Colombia*

Ojo de Agua: Atardecer con figuras by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cabo, La Guajira, Colombia*

Ojo de Agua: niños lanzando objetos by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pilón de azúcar: la subida*

Pilón de azúcar: la subida by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pilón de azúcar: monumento a la virgen*

Pilón de azúcar: monumento a la virgen by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playas colombianas*

_DSC0172 by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Artesano*

artesano by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tradicional raspao*

_DSC0075 by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Concejo Municipal de Cali*

_DSC0055 by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cerro Pico del loro*

pico del loro by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Ermita, Cali,Colombia*

la ermita by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali,Colombia*

cali noche by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo La Tertulia,Cali*

museo la tertulia by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali nocturna*

urbano by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Farallones de cali*

farallones de cali by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Torre de Cali*

Torre de Cali by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali urbano*

cali urbano by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La ciudad y sus parques I*

_DSC0003 by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La ciudad y sus parques II*

_DSC0006 by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali nocturna*

cali colombia by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Torre de Cali*

torre de cali by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Artesanias,Cali,Colombia*

Cali colombia by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian flowers,Cali,Colombia*

cali Colombia by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian flowers,Cali Colombia plazoleta Jairo Varela*

cali Colombia plazoleta jairo varela by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali,Colombia plazoleta Jairo Varela*

cali colombia plazoleta jairo varela by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Artesanias,Cali,Colombia*

cali colombia by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Artesanias,Cali,Colombia*

cali colombia by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Artesanias,Cali,Colombia*

cali colombia by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque,Cali,Colombia*

cali colombia by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque,Cali,Colombia*

cali valle by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali,nocturna*

cali valle by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali,Colombia*

panoramica by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali,Colombia*

san francisco by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Medellín by L. Rodríguez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Represa de Guatapé-Antioquia*

Represa de Guatapé-Antioquia by L. Rodríguez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro,Bogotá D.C*

CENTRO by Alejandra Quintero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro,Bogotá D.C*

CENTRO by Alejandra Quintero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro,Bogotá D.C*

CENTRO by Alejandra Quintero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro,Bogotá D.C*

CENTRO by Alejandra Quintero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro,Bogotá D.C*

CENTRO by Alejandra Quintero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro,Bogotá D.C*

CENTRO by Alejandra Quintero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro,Bogotá D.C*

CENTRO by Alejandra Quintero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro,Bogotá D.C*

CENTRO by Alejandra Quintero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro,Bogotá D.C*

CENTRO by Alejandra Quintero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro,Bogotá D.C*

CENTRO by Alejandra Quintero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro,Bogotá D.C*

CENTRO by Alejandra Quintero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro,Bogotá D.C*

CENTRO by Alejandra Quintero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro,Bogotá D.C*

CENTRO by Alejandra Quintero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Desert Guajira, Colombia.*

The Desert by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Desert Guajira, Colombia.*

The Desert. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Desert Guajira, Colombia.*

The Desert by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Desert Guajira, Colombia.*

The Desert by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Desert Guajira, Colombia.*

The Desert by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A day at the races Medellín, Colombia. 07.05.2017*

A day at the races by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A day at the races Medellín, Colombia. 07.05.2017*

A day at the races. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A day at the races Medellín, Colombia. 07.05.2017*

A day at the races. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Betania (Antioquia), Colombia. Coffee crop.*

Betania (Antioquia), Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ceiba (Ceiba pentandra) Santa Fe de Antioquia, Colombia.*

Ceiba (Ceiba pentandra) by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guayacán Santa Fe de Antioquia, Colombia.*

Guayacán by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guayacán Santa Fe de Antioquia, Colombia.*

Guayacán. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guayacán Tabebuia chrysantha. Santa Fe de Antioquia, Colombia.*

Guayacán by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Minca. A new morning. Colombia.*

Minca. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Southwest of Antioquia From Concordia, Colombia. The highest peak is Cerro Bravo. Next to it is Cerro Tusa.*

Southwest of Antioquia by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Southwest of Antioquia Coffee plantation in Betulia (Colombia)*

Southwest of Antioquia by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Southwest of Antioquia In the waterside of the Penderisco River, in Urrao (Colombia).*

Southwest of Antioquia by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Támesis .Antioquia, Colombia.*

Támesis by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Río Frío (Cold River).Támesis, Colombia.*

Río Frío (Cold River) by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Petroglyph.Támesis, Colombia.*

Petroglyph by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boulders.Támesis, Colombia.*

Boulders by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Trees.Don Matías, Colombia.*

Trees by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nuquí .Chocó, Colombia.*

Nuquí by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guacamayas, Boyacá.Colombia.*

Guacamayas, Boyacá. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guacamayas, Boyacá.Colombia.*

Guacamayas, Boyacá. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guacamayas, Boyacá.Colombia. Dancing ball.*

Guacamayas, Boyacá. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guacamayas, Boyacá.Colombia.*

Guacamayas, Boyacá. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guacamayas, Boyacá.Colombia.
*

Guacamayas, Boyacá. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guacamayas, Boyacá.Colombia. Oranges.*

Guacamayas, Boyacá by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Trunk.San Bernardo del Viento, Colombia.*

The Trunk by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Ocean.San Bernardo del Viento, Colombia.*

The Ocean by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Father and daughter.San Bernardo del Viento, Colombia.*

Father and daughter by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Everything is possible with God.San Bernardo del Viento, Colombia.*

Everything is possible with God by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tota Lake.Colombia.*

Tota Lake by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tota Lake.Boyacá, Colombia.*

Tota Lake by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tota Lake.Boyacá, Colombia.*

Tota Lake by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Onion plantation.Tota Lake, Colombia.*

Onion plantation by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tinajones.San Bernardo del Viento, Colombia.*

Tinajones by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Viento Solar.Riocedro, Colombia.*

Viento Solar by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Edge of the trail.Riocedro, Colombia.*

Edge of the trail by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oropéndola.Moñitos, Colombia.*

Oropéndola by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Trees.Riocedro, Colombia.*

Trees by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Trees.Riocedro, Colombia.*

Trees by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Trees.Ríocedro, Colombia.*

Trees by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Venado.San Bernardo del Viento, Colombia.*

Playa Venado by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Venado.San Bernardo del Viento, Colombia.*

Playa Venado by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cloudy day.San Bernardo del Viento, Colombia.*

Cloudy day by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oropendola nests.Moñitos, Colombia.*

Oropendola nests. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A band of eight,San Bernardo del Viento, Colombia.*

A band of eight by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guacarí,San Marcos, Colombia.*

Guacarí by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Acacio rojo.Delonix regia. Moñitos, Colombia.*

Acacio rojo by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ciénaga de Oro,Colombia.*

Ciénaga de Oro by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset,San Bernardo del Viento, Colombia.*

Sunset by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fishing,Playa Venado, San Bernardo del Viento. Colombia.*

Fishing by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dawn,Playa Venado, San Bernardo del Viento. Colombia.*

Dawn by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Tatacoa,Huila, Colombia.*

La Tatacoa by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tree,Medellín, Colombia.*

Tree by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Tatacoa.Huila, Colombia.*

La Tatacoa by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Tatacoa.Huila, Colombia.*

La Tatacoa by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda, Tolima.Colombia.*

Honda, Tolima. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda, Tolima.Colombia.*

Honda, Tolima. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda, Tolima.Colombia.*

Honda, Tolima. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda, Tolima.Colombia.*

Honda, Tolima. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda, Tolima.Colombia.*

Honda, Tolima. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Milking.Abejorral, Antioquia, Colombia.*

Milking by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Good day sunshine.Abejorral, Antioquia, Colombia.*

Good day sunshine by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coffee tree.Abejorral, Antioquia, Colombia.*

Coffee tree by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coffee flower.Abejorral, Antioquia, Colombia.*

Coffee flower by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Borrachero (Brugmansia) Medellín, Colombia. This tree is toxic...*

Borrachero (Brugmansia) by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunnel 
This is to transport the wastewater of the cities of Medellín and Bello to the Bello wastewater treatment plant, also under construction. The owner of the project is Empresas Públicas de Medellín and is schedulled to operate in 2015.*

Tunnel by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Papaya tree.Olaya, Antioquia, Colombia.*

Papaya tree by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vineyard.Olaya, Antioquia, Colombia.*

Vineyard by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vineyard, Cauca River.Olaya, Antioquia, Colombia.*

Vineyard, Cauca River. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander, Colombia.
This is the last picture I took during the travel I made last July, through practically half Colombia.*

Barichara by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guane,Santander, Colombia.
"No tome Viagra, tome leche de cabra"*

Guane by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander, Colombia.*

Barichara by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander, Colombia.*

Barichara by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander, Colombia.*

Barichara by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander, Colombia.*

Barichara by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander, Colombia.*

Barichara by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander, Colombia.*

Barichara by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander, Colombia.*

Barichara by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander, Colombia.*

Barichara by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander, Colombia.*

Barichara by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manaure,Guajira, Colombia.*

Manaure by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manaure,Guajira, Colombia.*

Manaure by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manaure,Guajira, Colombia.*

Manaure by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manaure,Guajira, Colombia.*

Manaure by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manaure,Guajira, Colombia.*

Manaure by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Manaure,Guajira, Colombia.*_

Manaure by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manaure,Guajira, Colombia.*

Manaure by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Trunk.Palomino, Guajira, Colombia.*

Trunk by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palomino river arriving to the Atlantic Ocean. Guajira, Colombia.*

Palomino by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Marcos, Sucre, Colombia. The guide (right) tells stories about the Guacari tree to a tourist (left).*

The Tree by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mompox, Bolivar, Colombia.*

Bike by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kids.Mompox, Bolivar, Colombia.*

Kids by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mompox, Bolivar, Colombia.*

Mompox by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wings.Mompox, Bolivar, Colombia.*

Wings by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mompox, Bolivar, Colombia.*

Tree by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iguana.Mompox, Bolivar, Colombia.*

Iguana by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flock.Mompox, Bolivar, Colombia.*

Flock by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mompox, Bolivar, Colombia.*

Mompox by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mompox, Bolivar, Colombia.*

Woman by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mompox, Bolivar, Colombia.*

Mompox by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mompox, Bolivar, Colombia.*

Facade by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pumpkins.Mompox, Bolivar, Colombia.*

Pumpkins by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Magdalena River.Mompox, Bolivar, Colombia.*

Magdalena River by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mompox, Bolivar, Colombia.*

Mompox by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The guide. San Marcos, Sucre, Colombia.*

The Tree by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guacarí. San Marcos, Sucre. Colombia. The diameter of this tree is about 45 meters.*

The Tree by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wires on the way to The Tree*

The Tree by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sucre,Colombia*

The Tree by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Door to the The Tree. San Marcos, Sucre, Colombia.*

The Tree by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bromelias. Guarne, Antioquia, Colombia.*

A Walk by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A vineyard, Cauca river. Olaya, Antioquia, Colombia.*

A vineyard, Cauca river. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A vineyard, Cauca river.Olaya, Antioquia department, Colombia.*

A vineyard, Cauca river by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sietecueros tree, San Ignacio, Guarne, Colombia*

A Walk by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe de Antioquia, Colombia*

Santa Fe de Antioquia, Colombia by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyacá,Colombia*

Man, Villa de Leyva by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Muros,Villa de Leyva Colombia.*

Muros, Villa de Leyva by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Desert.Guajira, Colombia.*

The Desert. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Carmen de Viboral, Colombia.*

El Carmen de Viboral, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca,Colombia*

Arauca, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cocoa flowers (Theobroma cacao). Arauquita, Department of Arauca. *

Arauca, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatapé,Antioquia,Colombia*

Guatapé, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Juan river.Andes, Colombia.*

San Juan river. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Fría y a la vez placentera y bohemia! #Bogota #relax by nelson giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carretera*

#colombia #relaxtime #iphone7plus by nelson giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerto López,Meta*

Mitad de mi Colombia! #iPhone #iPhone7plus #colombia by nelson giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Después de feria de flores! by nelson giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hermosa laguna*

Sin título by nelson giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria,Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá by nelson giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian mountains*

Sin título by nelson giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Antigua casa,Bogotá D.C*

#marketing by nelson giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

died hard by Diana Ariza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

. by Enia J. Ramirez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*

postal noctabogo by BASTIO 77, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Atardecer guetto Nariño*

tardecer guetto nariño by BASTIO 77, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arte callejero,Bogotá D.C*

Animalez by Hernán Hernández, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arte callejero,Bogotá D.C*

El beso de los invisibles by Hernán Hernández, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arte callejero,Bogotá D.C*

Cóndor a color by Hernán Hernández, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arte callejero,Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Hernán Hernández, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arte callejero,Bogotá D.C*

Arte para la vida by Hernán Hernández, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Libreria Merlin*

Librería Merlin by Anabainon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*AMANECER GUAJIRO. Riohacha, Guajira, Colombia.*

AMANECER GUAJIRO. Riohacha, Guajira, Colombia. by Carlos Alfonso Serrano Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ATARDECER GUAJIRO. Riohacha, Guajira, Colombia.*

ATARDECER GUAJIRO. Riohacha, Guajira, Colombia. by Carlos Alfonso Serrano Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*TORRE DE CONTROL Aeropuerto El Dorado Santa fe de Bogota, Colombia.*

TORRE DE CONTROL Aeropuerto El Dorado Santa fe de Bogota, Colombia. by Carlos Alfonso Serrano Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*LAGUNA NAVIO QUEBRADO. Boca Camarones. La Guajira Colombina*

LAGUNA NAVIO QUEBRADO. Boca Camarones. La Guajira Colombina by Carlos Alfonso Serrano Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ATARDECER Riohacha, la Guajira. Colombia.*

ATARDECER Riohacha, la Guajira. Colombia. by Carlos Alfonso Serrano Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Farallones Sutatauza*

Farallones Sutatauza by Anabainon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de Lourdes Bogotá*

Iglesia de Lourdes Bogotá by Gabriel Guerrero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amanece en Zipaquirá*

Amanece en Zipaquirá by Javier Martínez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Into the woods.Zipaquira, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Into the woods by Javier Martínez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Recien casados,Bogotá D.C*

Recién casados by Santiago Forero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de Bolivar,Bogotá D.C*

Plaza de Bolivar by Santiago Forero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

2017-07-02_10-27-59 by lesly Jiménez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

••• Mas allá de la mente y el corazón.••• by Juan Camilo Rubiano Martinez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Puerta Falsa.Bogotá D.C*

La Puerta Falsa by Juan Camilo Rubiano Martinez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Invisible art.Bogotá D.C*

invisible art by Andres Felipe Ochoa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bacatá.Bogotá D.C*

Bacatá by Andres Felipe Ochoa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Andres Felipe Ochoa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá by Andres Felipe Ochoa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dos en la ciudad.Bogotá D.C*

Dos en la ciudad by Andres Felipe Ochoa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá at night*

Bogotá by Andres Felipe Ochoa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Herpos.Bogotá D.C*

Herpos by Hernán Hernández, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cundinamarca,Colombia*

Estrellas desordenadas by Santiago Forero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Faldas rocosas en Cucunubá*

Faldas rocosas en Cucunubá by Santiago Forero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El viejo de la plaza,Bogotá D.C*

El viejo de la plaza by Hernán Hernández, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sax.Bogotá D.C*

Sax by Hernán Hernández, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Waldo by Andres Felipe Ochoa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Urban colors.Bogotá D.C*

Urban colors by Andres Felipe Ochoa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Under the bridge.Bogotá D.C*

Under the bridge by Andres Felipe Ochoa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

IMG_1499 by Andres Felipe Ochoa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

bogoquistan1 by Andres Felipe Ochoa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Waiting.Bogotá D.C*

waiting by Andres Felipe Ochoa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Golden streets.Bogotá D.C*

Golden streets by Andres Felipe Ochoa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Church.Bogotá D.C*

_DSC6340 by Andres Felipe Ochoa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arte urbano.Botogá D.C*

Ratarte by Hernán Hernández, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Candelaria, Bogotá*

Candelaria, Bogotá by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lines.Bogotá D.C*

Lines. by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Candelaria,Bogotá D.C*

Candelaria, Bogotá by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria,Bogotá D.C*

La Candelaria, Bogotá by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de Bolivar,Bogotá D.C*

Plaza de Bolívar by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nice pic...Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Eliana Echeverria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Torta.Bogotá D.C*

Torta ° © by Julián LA. Fotógrafo., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fragmento Bogotá*

Fragmento Bogotá by BASTIO 77, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria,Bogotá D.C*

Historias de un pasado by jhonatan florez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Teatro Jorge Eliecer Gaitan.Bogotá D.C*

c e n t r o ° ©  by Julián LA. Fotógrafo., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá nocturna*

Bogotá nocturna by Wendy Natalia Peña Romero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*De vuelta con el general.Bogotá - Centro*

De vuelta con el general by Wendy Natalia Peña Romero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lights of Bogotá*

Lights of Bogotá by Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parrots.Leticia, Colombia*

Parrots by Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amazonian dresses.Amazonia, Colombia.*

Amazonian dresses by Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Following the path.Puerto Nariño, Colombia.*

Following the path by Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Peace and quiet in Amazonia.Puerto Nariño, Colombia.*

Peace and quiet in Amazonia by Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Puerto Nariño.Puerto Nariño, Colombia.*

Sunset in Puerto Nariño by Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The evening colors.Puerto Nariño, Colombia.*

The evening colors by Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Life and Nature in Caño Cristales,Meta,Colombia*

Life and Nature in Caño Cristales - 4 by Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Life and Nature in Caño Cristales,Meta,Colombia*

Life and Nature in Caño Cristales - 5 by Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Life and Nature in Caño Cristales,Meta,Colombia*

Life and Nature in Caño Cristales - 6 by Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Life and Nature in Caño Cristales,Meta,Colombia*

Life and Nature in Caño Cristales - 7 by Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Life and Nature in Caño Cristales,Meta,Colombia*

Life and Nature in Caño Cristales - 8 by Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Life and Nature in Caño Cristales,Meta,Colombia*

Life and Nature in Caño Cristales - 10 by Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Life and Nature in Caño Cristales,Meta,Colombia*

Life and Nature in Caño Cristales - 11 by Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Life and Nature in Caño Cristales,Meta,Colombia*

Life and Nature in Caño Cristales - 25 by Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota Colombia by Carlos Naranjo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Carlos Naranjo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Carlos Naranjo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

bogota by AngelHack, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Diogo Morgado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá skyline north side by Iván Carmann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aerial view of Bogotá*

Aerial view of Bogotá by Iván Carmann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá Frabulloza by john carranza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá by john carranza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Atardecer en Bogotá by john carranza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá by john carranza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 2 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 3 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 4 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 5 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 6 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 8 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 9 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 11 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 12 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 13 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 15 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 16 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 17 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 18 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 19 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 20 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 21 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 23 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 24 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 25 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 26 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 27 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 29 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 30 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 31 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 33 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 34 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 35 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 38 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 39 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 40 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 41 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 42 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 44 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 45 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartaghena - 46 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 163 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 160 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 158 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 157 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 124 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 121 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 117 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 116 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 114 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 111 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 109 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 107 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 106 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 105 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 76 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 75 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 74 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 73 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 72 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 70 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 68 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 65 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 53 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 52 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 45 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 43 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 33 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 30 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 25 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 21 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 16 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 14 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 12 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 8 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 7 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2017*

Barranquilla Carnaval - 4 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina and San Felix*

Salamina and San Felix - 1 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina and San Felix*

Salamina and San Felix - 2 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina and San Felix*

Salamina and San Felix - 3 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina and San Felix*

Salamina and San Felix - 4 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina and San Felix*

Salamina and San Felix - 5 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina and San Felix*

Salamina and San Felix - 6 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina and San Felix*

Salamina and San Felix - 8 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina and San Felix*

Salamina and San Felix - 9 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 148 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 149 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 154 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 157 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 158 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 159 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 161 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 164 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 165 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 167 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 168 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 169 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 170 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 171 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 172 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 175 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 173 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 176 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 177 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 181 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 186 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 189 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 191 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 192 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 193 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 202 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 206 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 207 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 210 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 213 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 214 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 218 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 220 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 223 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 225 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 224 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 229 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 230 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 231 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 232 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 233 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 235 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 236 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 237 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 243 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 244 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 245 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 249 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 296 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 298 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 301 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 305 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 310 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 317 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 318 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos
*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 319 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 333 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 334 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 338 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 342 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 343 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos*

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 344 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Minca,Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Minca - 4 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Minca,Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Minca - 2 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Minca,Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Minca - 5 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Minca,Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Minca - 6 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Minca,Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Minca - 7 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Minca,Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Minca - 8 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Minca,Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Minca - 9 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Minca,Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Minca - 10 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Minca,Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Minca - 11 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Minca,Santa Marta,Magdalena
*

Minca - 14 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Minca,Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Minca - 15 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Minca,Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Minca - 17 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tío Conejo Coffee Farm in Manizales*

Tio Conejo - 3 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tío Conejo Coffee Farm in Manizales*

Tio Conejo - 7 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tío Conejo Coffee Farm in Manizales*

Tio Conejo - 8 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tío Conejo Coffee Farm in Manizales*

Tio Conejo - 9 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tío Conejo Coffee Farm in Manizales*

Tio Conejo - 10 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tío Conejo Coffee Farm in Manizales*

Tio Conejo - 20 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tío Conejo Coffee Farm in Manizales*

Tio Conejo - 15 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tío Conejo Coffee Farm in Manizales*

Tio Conejo - 21 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tío Conejo Coffee Farm in Manizales*

Tio Conejo - 31 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tío Conejo Coffee Farm in Manizales*

Tio Conejo - 32 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tío Conejo Coffee Farm in Manizales*

Tio Conejo - 42 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tío Conejo Coffee Farm in Manizales*

Tio Conejo - 41 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tío Conejo Coffee Farm in Manizales*

Tio Conejo - 49 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tío Conejo Coffee Farm in Manizales*

Tio Conejo - 52 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tío Conejo Coffee Farm in Manizales*

Tio Conejo - 57 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tío Conejo Coffee Farm in Manizales*

Tio Conejo - 67 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tío Conejo Coffee Farm in Manizales*

Tio Conejo - 68 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tío Conejo Coffee Farm in Manizales*

Tio Conejo - 70 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tío Conejo Coffee Farm in Manizales*

Tio Conejo - 72 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tío Conejo Coffee Farm in Manizales*

Tio Conejo - 73 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tío Conejo Coffee Farm in Manizales*

Tio Conejo - 74 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tío Conejo Coffee Farm in Manizales*

Tio Conejo - 77 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tío Conejo Coffee Farm in Manizales*

Tio Conejo - 80 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tío Conejo Coffee Farm in Manizales*

Tio Conejo - 83 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tío Conejo Coffee Farm in Manizales*

Tio Conejo - 91 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tío Conejo Coffee Farm in Manizales*

Tio Conejo - 104 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mongui,Boyacá*

Mongui - 14 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mongui,Boyacá*

Mongui - 15 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mongui,Boyacá*

Mongui - 17 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mongui,Boyacá*

Mongui - 18 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mongui,Boyacá*

Mongui - 19 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mongui,Boyacá*

Mongui - 20 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mongui,Boyacá*

Mongui - 22 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

Cali - 2 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

Cali - 1 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

Cali - 3 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

Cali - 4 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

Cali - 5 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

Cali - 7 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

Cali - 9 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

Cali - 11 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

Cali - 12 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

Cali - 14 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan and Silva,Cauca*

Popayan and Silva - 2 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan and Silva,Cauca*

Popayan and Silva - 7 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan and Silva,Cauca*

Popayan and Silva - 11 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan and Silva,Cauca*

Popayan and Silva - 10 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan and Silva,Cauca*

Popayan and Silva - 19 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan and Silva,Cauca*

Popayan and Silva - 23 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan and Silva,Cauca*

Popayan and Silva - 32 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan and Silva,Cauca*

Popayan and Silva - 42 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan and Silva,Cauca*

Popayan and Silva - 53 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan and Silva,Cauca*

Popayan and Silva - 63 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan and Silva,Cauca*

Popayan and Silva - 66 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan and Silva,Cauca*

Popayan and Silva - 72 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan and Silvia,Cauca*

Popayan and Silva - 83 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan and Silvia,Cauca*

Popayan and Silva - 104 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan and Silvia,Cauca*

Popayan and Silva - 108 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan and Silvia,Cauca*

Popayan and Silva - 111 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan and Silvia,Cauca*

Popayan and Silva - 115 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mongui,Boyacá*

Mongui - 27 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mongui,Boyacá*

Mongui - 28 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mongui,Boyacá*

Mongui - 29 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevados en Boyacá*

Mongui - 35 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevados en Boyacá*

Mongui - 36 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevados en Boyacá*

Mongui - 38 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevados en Boyacá
*

Mongui - 40 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mongui,Boyacá*

Mongui - 41 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mongui,Boyacá*

Mongui - 42 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mongui,Boyacá*

Mongui - 43 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mongui,Boyacá*

Mongui - 44 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mongui,Boyacá*

Mongui - 46 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mongui,Boyacá*

Mongui - 47 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mongui,Boyacá*

Mongui - 48 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota - 1 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota - 2 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota - 3 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota - 5 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota - 7 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota - 8 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota - 9 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota - 12 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota - 16 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C
*

Bogota - 17 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota - 19 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota - 20 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile Cuyabro*

Desfile Cuyabro by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile Cuyabro*

Desfile Cuyabro by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile Cuyabro*

Desfile Cuyabro by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile Cuyabro*

Desfile Cuyabro by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile Cuyabro*

Desfile Cuyabro by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile Cuyabro*

Desfile Cuyabro by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile Cuyabro*

Desfile Cuyabro by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile Cuyabro*

Desfile Cuyabro by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile Cuyabro*

Desfile Cuyabro by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile Cuyabro*

Desfile Cuyabro by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile Cuyabro*

Desfile Cuyabro by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile Cuyabro,Armenia,Quindio*

Desfile Cuyabro by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile Cuyabro,Armenia,Quindio*

Desfile Cuyabro by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile Cuyabro,Armenia,Quindio*

Desfile Cuyabro by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian birds*

Colibrí by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian birds,Carpintero*

Carpintero by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian birds,Bare-faced Ibis.*

Phimosus infuscatus| Bare-faced Ibis. by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian birds,Bare-Carpintero Real*

Carpintero real by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colibrí.Mariposario, Calarcá Quindío.*

Colibrí by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian birds,Colibri*

Colibrí by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian birds,Colibri*

Colibrí by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian cat*

Manchas by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian cat*

Gato by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian cat*

Gato by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian birds,Goose*

Goose by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian birds,Pájaro Ardilla*

Pájaro ardilla. by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Colombian birds,Gallo*_

Gallo modelando by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian birds*

Sin título by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian birds,Gorrión*

Gorrión by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sad Doggy*

Sad Doggy by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mom*

Sin título by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian birds,Barranquero*

Barranquero ISO-25600 by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian birds,Butorides striata*

Butorides striata by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tiny Goat*

Tiny Goat by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian birds,Green Jay - Urraca Verde (Cyanocorax yncas)*

Green Jay - Urraca Verde (Cyanocorax yncas) by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boquía,Quindío*

Boquía, Quindío. by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sendas*

Sendas by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Peñas Blancas*

Peñas Blancas by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset - Atardecer Quindiano.Armenia,Quindío.*

Sunset - Atardecer Quindiano. by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The calling*

The calling by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palm and mountains,Buenavista, Quindío, Colombia.*

Palm and mountains by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Luz de la luna*

Luz de la luna by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carretilla de barro*

Carretilla de barro by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Church,Parque del café*

Church by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Krater.Parque del café.Quindio*

The Krater. by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coffee Park,Quindio*

The Krater. by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coffee Park*

Parque del café HDR by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*way to the region*

way to the region by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Daylight*

Daylight by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mirador Salento*

Mirador Salento by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coffee Park*

Sin título by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coffee Park*

Vintage by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Yipao HDR*

Yipao HDR by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Estación del tren HDR.Parque del café*

Estación del tren HDR by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coffee Park,Quindio*

Sin título by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coffee Park*

Sin título by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ukumarí,Risaralda*

Ukumarí by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oso de anteojos,Ukumarí,Risaralda*

15 by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oso de anteojos,Ukumarí,Risaralda*

14 by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ukumarí,Risaralda*

13 by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ukumarí,Risaralda*

12 by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ukumarí,Risaralda*

11 by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ukumarí,Risaralda*

10 by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ukumarí,Risaralda*

9 by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ukumarí Park,Risaralda*

8 by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ukumarí Park,Risaralda*

7 by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ukumarí Park,Risaralda*

6 by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ukumarí Park,Risaralda*

5 by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ukumarí Park,Risaralda*

4 by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ukumarí Park,Risaralda*

2 by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ukumarí Park,Risaralda*

1 by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ukumarí Park,Risaralda*

Ukumarí by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ukumarí Park,Risaralda*

Ukumarí by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ukumarí Park,Risaralda*

Ukumarí by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ukumarí Park,Risaralda*

Ukumarí by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ukumarí Park,Risaralda*

Ukumarí by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ukumarí Park,Risaralda*

Ukumarí by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ukumarí Park,Risaralda*

Ukumarí by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ukumarí Park,Risaralda*

Ukumarí by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ukumarí Park,Risaralda*

Ukumarí by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Consotá Park,Risaralda*

IMG_20170221_115232687 by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Consotá Park,Risaralda*

IMG_20170221_115218284 by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Consotá Park,Risaralda*

IMG_20170221_115213469 by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Consotá Park,Risaralda*

IMG_20170221_115130606 by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Consotá Park,Risaralda*

IMG_20170221_114942883_BURST000_COVER_TOP by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Consotá Park,Risaralda*

IMG_20170221_114135194_BURST000_COVER by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Consotá Park,Risaralda*

IMG_20170221_114124654 by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Consotá Park,Risaralda*_

IMG_20170221_114115122 by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Consotá Park,Risaralda*

IMG_20170221_114027547 by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Consotá Park,Risaralda*

IMG_20170221_113955936 by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Consotá Park,Risaralda*

IMG_20170221_113457034 by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Consotá Park,Risaralda*

IMG_20170221_113436168 by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Consotá Park,Risaralda*

IMG_20170221_113307869 by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Consotá Park,Risaralda*

IMG_20170221_112814429 by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Consotá Park,Risaralda
*

IMG_20170221_112804757 by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Consotá Park,Risaralda*

IMG_20170221_112427905 by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Consotá Park,Risaralda
*

IMG_20170221_112402013 by Juan David Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Entrada Parque del Café,Quindío*

Entrada Parque del Café by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Interior inglesia de Salento *

Interior inglesia de Salento HDR by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palma,Quindio*

Palma by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guadual*

Guadual by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque nacional del café.Quindío, Colombia*

Parque nacional del café by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*White rocks sunset (Atardecer Peñas Blancas)Calarcá, Quindío.*

White rocks sunset (Atardecer Peñas Blancas) by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monumento a los Fundadores.Armenia, Quindío.*

Monumento a los Fundadores by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vista al valle desde Quimbaya*

Vista al valle desde Quimbaya by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*After the rain*

After the rain by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful pic*

Sin título by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Edf. Gobernación Armenia, Quindío.*

Edf. Gobernación Armenia, Quindío. by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Milagrosa*

La Milagrosa by Jonathan Correa Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Basilica Nuestra señora de las Victorias.*

Basilica Nuestrs señora de las Victorias. by Jonathan Correa Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Basilica Nuestra señora de las Victorias.*

Basilica menor, nuestra señora de las victorias. by Jonathan Correa Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Basilica Santa Rosa de Cabal*

Basilca Santa Rosa de Cabal by Jonathan Correa Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque de las araucarias.*

Prque de las araucarias. by Jonathan Correa Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pereira, Risaralda, Colombia*

Reto: Hora Azul by Jonathan Correa Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ciudad de las araucarias, y de fondo el paramillo de Santa Rosa*

Santa Rosa de Cabal by Jonathan Correa Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Insecto palo*

Hola by Jonathan Correa Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia,Valle de Cocora*

Colombia by Daniel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C. Colombia*

Colombia by Daniel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Oro,Bogotá D.C*

Colombia by Daniel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Colombia by Daniel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Colombia by Daniel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Colombia by Daniel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Peñon de Guatape*

Colombia by Daniel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Peñon de Guatape*

Colombia by Daniel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Peñon de Guatape*

Colombia by Daniel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Peñon de Guatape*

Colombia by Daniel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Peñon de Guatape*

Colombia by Daniel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Peñon de Guatape*_

Colombia by Daniel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Peñon de Guatape*

Colombia by Daniel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento,Quindio*

Colombia by Daniel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento,Quindio*

Colombia by Daniel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia,Valle de Cocora*

Colombia by Daniel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia,Valle de Cocora*

Colombia by Daniel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia,Valle de Cocora*

Colombia by Daniel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia,Valle de Cocora*

Colombia by Daniel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia,Valle de Cocora
*

Colombia by Daniel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cocorá,Quindio*

Colombia by Daniel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cocora,Quindio*

Colombia by Daniel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cocora,Quindio*

Colombia by Daniel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cocora,Quindio*

Colombia by Daniel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian Flowers*

Anturio by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian Flowers*

Rain Roses by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian Flowers*

Rain Roses by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian Flowers*

Sin título by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian Flowers*

Bananillo by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian Flowers*

La maraca o jengibre, Zingiber. by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian Flowers*

Rosa de China (Hibiscus rosa-sinensis) by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian Flowers*

Higuerilla by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian Flowers*

Guayacan by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian flowers*

Sin título by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian flowers*

. by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian flowers*

Sin título by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian flowers*

Semillas flor de loto by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian flowers and plants*

Sin título by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian flowers and plants*

Flor de loto by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian flowers and plants*

Flor de loto by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian flowers and plants*

Hydrangea - Hortensia by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian flowers and plants*

Rosa by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian flowers and plants*

. by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian flowers and plants*

Ave del paraiso. by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0258 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0259 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0260 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0262 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0263 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0264 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0265 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0266 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0267 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0268 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0269 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0270 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*_

DSC_0272 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0273 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0274 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0275 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0276 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0278 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0279 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0281 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0365 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0366 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0367 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0368 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0369 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0371 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0373 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0374 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0375 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0376 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0377 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0378 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0379 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0380 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0385 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0386 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0392 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0393 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0398 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0400 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0402 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0409 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0411 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0412 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0413 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0414 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*_

DSC_0415 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0416 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0417 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0418 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0434 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0445 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0447 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0451 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0468 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0474 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0483 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0493 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0494 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0495 by Camilo Gualdrón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bridge to Villavicencio,Meta,Colombia*

Bridge to Villavicencio by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The road to Villavicencio,Meta,Colombia*

A way to Up by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio - Ocarros Park*

Bridge by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio Cathedral*

Villavicencio Cathedral by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio Cathedral*

Villavicencio Cathedral by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lonely Tree in the park,Villavicencio*

Lonely Tree in the park by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Park Villavicencio*

Water by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ocarros Park,Villavicencio*

A small water fall by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ocarros Park,Villavicencio*

Bridge by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Road in the mountain, All the descending curves to get Pescadero, In Santander, Colombia*

Tough road by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Chicamocha Canyon is located in Santander department. Its the second largest of the world afer the Colorado Canyon*

Colombia - Chicamocha Canyon by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia - Rafting at Fonce River*

Colombia - Rafting at Fonce River by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Gallineral,Located in San Gil, Santander*

Colombia - Parque Gallineral by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Gil is the capital of extreme sports in Santander Department, near to this town you can find, Rafting, spelology, rapel, coves, ext.*

Colombia, San Gil Church by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Gil,Santander*

Colombia, San Gil by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paramo Church,Paramo is a small town in Santander Department.*

Colombia - Paramo Church by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paramo Church,Santander*

Colombia - Paramo Church by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara is a small town in Santander Department. Its consider as the pretiest small town in Colombia*

Barichara by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara Church*

Barichara Church by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara Church*

Colombia - Barichara Church by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander*

Barichara by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander*

Barichara by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander*

Colombia - Barichara by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Gallineral,Santander*

Colombia - Parque Gallineral by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Curiti Church.Curiti. Small town in Santander Department.*

Colombia - Curiti Church by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Curiti Church.*

Curiti Church by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Curiti Church*

Colombia - Curiti Church by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barbosa,Santander*

Barbosa by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Velez Church*

Velez Church by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Velez Church*

Velez Church by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Velez Church*

Colombia - Velez Church by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Juan Curi Waterfall*

San Juan Curi Waterfall by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia - Fonce River*

Colombia - Fonce River by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PANACHI,SANTANDER*

Colombia - PANCHI by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicamocha Canyon*

Coombia - Chicamocha Canyon by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyacá*

Villa de Leyva - Colombia by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sochagota Lake,Boyacá*

Sochagota Lake - Pano by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Life is good,Boyacá*

Life is good by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyacá*

Villa de Leyva - Pano by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pantano de vargas Church.The town is located in Boyaca´s Department, Colombia*

Pantano de vargas Church by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatavita,Cundinamarca*

Guatavita Pano by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatavita Lagoon,Cundinamarca,Colombia*

Guatavita Lagoon by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sisga Dam at Sunrise*

Sisga Dam at Sunrise by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The lagoon is located, 3100 mts over the sea level at the top of a mountain. An old legend said that the lagoon was a sacred placed for the native indians who used gold in their rituals. This is called the legend of "EL DORADO" . Colombia*

Guatavita Lagoon Pano by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pano of the Glacier of the Volcano at 5125 Mts over sea level - Colombia 
At Nevados National Park in Caldas, Colombia -
Pano made with 6 pics*

Pano of the Glacier of the Volcano at 5125 Mts over sea level - Colombia by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Olleta Crater,At Nevados National Park in Caldas Department in Colombia*

Olleta Crater by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Glacier of the Volcano at 5125 Mts over sea level.At Nevados National Park in Caldas, Colombia*

Glacier of the Volcano at 5125 Mts over sea level by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Moon Dune and the Chalet at 4300 mts - 14107 ft over sea level 
At Nevados National Park in Caldas Department in Colombia.
At this point we are at 4300 mts over sea level.

The Chalet is the first station of adjust the body to the altitude*

Moon Dune and the Chalet at 4300 mts - 14107 ft over sea level by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Nevados National Park at 14107 ft - 4300 mts 
At Nevados National Park in Caldas Department in Colombia*

Sunset at Nevados National Park at 14107 ft - 4300 mts by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Ruiz - Volcano 
At Nevados National Park in Caldas, Colombia*

Nevado del Ruiz - Volcano by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Ruiz Volcano - Light and Shadow 
5125 mts over sea level - 16814 ft - At Nevados National Park in Caldas, Colombia.*

Nevado del Ruiz Volcano - Light and Shadow by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Chalet 
At Nevados National Park in Caldas Department in Colombia*

The Chalet by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Snowing at the top of the Volcano 
At Nevados National Park in Caldas, Colombia. At 5125 mts over sea level. 16814 ft*

Snowing at the top of the Volcano by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Green Lagoon located at 4400 mts over sea level - 14435 ft 
At Nevados National Park. In Caldas Department, Colombia. The access is only by walking.*

Green Lagoon located at 4400 mts over sea level - 14435 ft by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevados National Park - Colombia*

Nevados National Park - Colombia by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado de Santa Isabel 
Nevados Nationall Park at Caldas department in Colombia*

Nevado de Santa Isabel by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Volcanos Ruiz & Tolima 
From a plane at 25.000 feet. Colombia*

Volcanos Ruiz & Tolima by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevados National Park - Colombia.Frailejones Valley*

Nevados National Park - Colombia by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevados National Park - Colombia*

Nevados National Park - Colombia by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cisne - Shelter of the park at 4200 mts over sea level 
Nevados Nationall Park at Caldas department in Colombia*

El Cisne - Shelter of the park at 4200 mts over sea level by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rock Climbing 
Suesca. Colombia*

Rock Climbing by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Suesca Rocks,Colombia*

Suesca Rocks by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Railroad,Cundinamarca*

Railroad by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Suesca Hills 
Colombia*

Suesca Hills by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Barbara Church 
This old church was build in 1605.
Tabio, Colombia*

Santa Barbara Church by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Countryside 
Colfrance - Ubate, Colombia*

Countryside by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tabio - Church 
Colombia*

Tabio - Church by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tabio,Cundinamarca*

Tabio by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coffee lands 
Colombia*

Coffee lands by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Neusa Lagoon 
Colombia*

Neusa Lagoon by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wood Window,Cundinamarca*

Wood Window by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Neusa Lagoon 
Colombia*

Neusa Lagoon by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Daisy with a valley,Cundinamarca*

Daisy with a valley by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sopo Valley Colombia*

Sopo Valley Colombia by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*The Lagoon is located near to the Guatavita Town. An old leyend said that the lagoon was a sacred placed for the native indians called Muiscas who used gold in their rituals. This is the legend of "EL DORADO"*_

Guatavita Lagoon by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The sun over the lake*

The sun over the lake by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Sky, the mountains and the lake 
Near to Guatavita, Colombia*

The Sky, the mountains and the lake by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Other Colombian Road,Cundinamarca*

Other Colombian Road by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Road to Guatavita,Cundinamarca*

Road to Guatavita by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatavita,Cundinamarca,Colombia*

Guatavita by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salt's Mine 
This is the mirror chamber in the first part of the route.
Nemocon, Colombia*

Salt's Mine by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chipaque National Park - The refuge*

Chicaque National Park - The refuge by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salt's Mine 
This is the mirror chamber. In the back you can see one of the tunnels of the mine
Nemocon, Colombia*

Salt's Mine by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia - Nemocón - Salt's Mine 
The floor and the walls are salt*

Colombia - Nemocón - Salt's Mine by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Green Lands 
Outside Bogotá, Colombia*

Green Lands by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jaime Duque Park,Colombia*

Jaime Duque Park by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jaime Duque Park,Colombia*

Jaime Duque Park by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocón - Salt's Mine 
This is the entrace to the mine. The descent are 30 mts.*

Colombia - Nemocón - Salt's Mine by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jaime Duque Park, Colombia*

Jaime Duque Park, Colombia by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jaime Duque Park, Colombia*

Jaime Duque Park by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chapel inside a Salt Mine 
Nemocon, Colombia*

Chapel inside a Salt Mine by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocón - Salt Mine 
Tunnel inside of the Salt Mine*

Colombia - Nemocón - Salt Mine by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocon Panoramica*

Nemocon Pano by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia - Nemocón Cathedral*

Colombia - Nemocón Cathedral by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arches 
Jaime Duque Park, Colombia*

Arches by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Soacha Entrance 
Colombia*

Soacha Entrance by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Devil's Nose Rock in the way to Melgar 
Colombia*

Devil's Nose Rock in the way to Melgar by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia - Devil's Nose Rock - The other side (To EL Boquerón)*

Colombia - Devil's Nose Rock - The other side (To EL Boquerón) by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lights and Shadows,Cundinamarca*

Lights and Shadows by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cucunubá is a Small Town located in Cundinamarca's department. Colombia*

Cucunubá by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Megabanco Building,Cucunubá*

Megabanco Building by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tominé Lagoon 
A view from the airplane*

Tominé Lagoon by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rainbow,Cundinamarca*

Rainbow by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cucunubá is a Small Town located in Cundinamarca's department*

Colombia - Cucunubá by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tabio Houses*

Tabio Houses by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Road to Neusa Lagoon Colombia*

Road to Neusa Lagoon Colombia by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia - Girardot - El Peñon*

Colombia - Girardot - El Peñon by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia - Girardot - El Peñon*

Colombia - Girardot - El Peñon by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Waiting boat,Girardot,Cundinamarca*

Waiting boat by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alpina Cabin,Sopó, Colombia*

Alpina Cabin by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Little Creek,Alpina Cabin,Sopó, Colombia*

Little Creek by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia - Girardot - El Peñon*

Colombia - Girardot - El Peñon by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rain 
Huertana, Restaurant. Subachoque. Colombia*

Rain by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rain 
Subachoque, Colombia*

Rain by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rain 
Subachoque, Colombia*

Rain by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ceilings view 
Nemocon, Colombia*

Ceilings view by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lake and a tree,Nemocón,Cundinamarca*

Lake and a tree by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatavita,Cundinamarca*

Guatavita by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatavita,Cundinamarca*

Guatavita by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatavita Lagoon - Panoramica*

Guatavita Lagoon - Pano by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Horse stables,Guatavita,Cundinamarca*

Horse stables without horses by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Green and Blue,Chia, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Green and Blue by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro Chia Park*

Centro Chia Park by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatavita,Cundinamarca*

Guatavita by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Reflections in Chia*

Reflections in Chia by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Suesca Lagoon*

Suesca Lagoon by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Little red house,Cundinamarca*

Little red house by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A colorful toboggan,Cundinamarca*

A colorful toboggan by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lonely Cow,Cundinamarca*

Lonely Cow by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocon - Small Town 
Main Square
Small Town in Colombia*

Nemocon - Small Town by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de Bolívar de Tunja*

Plaza de Bolívar de Tunja by Jefferson Gutierrez Romero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tuluá, también huele a caña*

Tuluá, también huele a caña by Jefferson Gutierrez Romero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jeeps, adornando a Sevilla,Valle del Cauca*

Jeeps, adornando a Sevilla by Jefferson Gutierrez Romero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Naturalmente amarillo... 
Palacio de justicia de Tuluá con la plácida vista de un guayacán amarillo florecido.*

Naturalmente amarillo... by Jefferson Gutierrez Romero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Panorámica del centro internacional de Bogotá DC.*

Atenas en la noche... perdón, Bogotá; siempre Bogotá by Jefferson Gutierrez Romero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Panorámica de Medellín*

Panorámica de Medellín by Jefferson Gutierrez Romero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Las Gordas en su casa, Botero y su casa.*

Las Gordas en su casa, Botero y su casa. by Jefferson Gutierrez Romero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Luces y destellos en el sur de Medellín*

Luces y destellos en el sur de Medellín by Jefferson Gutierrez Romero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Biblioteca Pública de Medellín*

Biblioteca Pública de Medellín by Jefferson Gutierrez Romero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Reflejos de la noche...*

Reflejos de la noche... by Jefferson Gutierrez Romero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahia de Manga,Cartagena de Indias,2009*

Bahia de Manga / Manga Bay 120º/Skyscrapercity by Omar D. Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

COLOMBIA CRUCERO by Julay2009, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cruceros en by Jose Manuel Arias, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paredes coloridas en Medellín*

Paredes coloridas en Medellín by Jose Manuel Arias, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mall,Medellin*

Lluvia de luces navideñas by Jose Manuel Arias, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Atardecer El Rodadero*

Atardecer El Rodadero by Jose Manuel Arias, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fé de Antioquia*

Esquina by Jose Manuel Arias, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*SantaFé De Antioquia, Parque Principal*

Iglesia SantaFé De Antioquia by Jose Manuel Arias, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia del pueblito paisa en Medellin*

Medellin, Publito Paisa by Jose Manuel Arias, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Explora, Medellin, Colombia*

Parque Explora by Jose Manuel Arias, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pereira Parque Bolivar*

Pereira Parque Bolivar by Jose Manuel Arias, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Parque Bolivar, Pereira by Jose Manuel Arias, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres Island,Colombia*

Mar by Jose Manuel Arias, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres Island,Colombia*

Mar by Jose Manuel Arias, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres Island,Colombia*

IMG_8411 by Jose Manuel Arias, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lifeguard,Cartagena de Indias*

Lifeguard by Jose Manuel Arias, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bocagrande,Cartagena de Indias, Colombia*

Playas de Bocagrande by Jose Manuel Arias, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by Jose Manuel Arias, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena de Indias by Jose Manuel Arias, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hard Rock Café Bogotá D.C*

Hard Rock Café Bogotá by Red Mosaico, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hard Rock Café Medellín*

HARD ROCK CAFE MEDELLIN by ANDRES BERNAL, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hard Rock Café Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena Hard Rock Cafe by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Subachoque, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

subachoque by Sonja Benkert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa vieja,La Candelaria*

Casa vieja by Sonja Benkert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cundinamarca,Colombia*

Cundinamraca by Sonja Benkert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Sabana,Cundinamarca,Colombia*

La Sabana by Sonja Benkert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Sabana,Cundinamarca,Colombia*

La Sabana by Sonja Benkert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cascada,Represa de Prado*

Cascada by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Muelle,Represa de Prado*

Muelle by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monasterio de la Candelaria, Ráquira, Boyacá, Colombia*

Monasterio de la Candelaria, Ráquira, Boyacá, Colombia6 by jugaher87, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monasterio de la Candelaria, Ráquira, Boyacá, Colombia*

Monasterio de la Candelaria, Ráquira, Boyacá, Colombia7 by jugaher87, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puente Monasterio de la Candelaria, Ráquira, Boyacá, Colombia*

Puente Monasterio de la Candelaria, Ráquira, Boyacá, Colombia by jugaher87, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puente Monasterio de la Candelaria, Ráquira, Boyacá, Colombia*

2Puente Monasterio de la Candelaria, Ráquira, Boyacá, Colombia by jugaher87, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monasterio de la Candelaria, Ráquira, Boyacá, Colombia*

Monasterio de la Candelaria, Ráquira, Boyacá, Colombia9 by jugaher87, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monasterio de la Candelaria, Ráquira, Boyacá, Colombia*

Monasterio de la Candelaria, Ráquira, Boyacá, Colombia8 by jugaher87, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monasterio de la Candelaria, Ráquira, Boyacá, Colombia*

Monasterio de la Candelaria, Ráquira, Boyacá, Colombia10 by jugaher87, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Templo Monasterio de la Candelaria, Ráquira, Boyacá, Colombia*

Templo Monasterio de la Candelaria, Ráquira, Boyacá, Colombia by jugaher87, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monasterio de la Candelaria, Ráquira, Boyacá, Colombia*

Monasterio de la Candelaria, Ráquira, Boyacá, Colombia4 by jugaher87, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monasterio de la Candelaria, Ráquira, Boyacá, Colombia*

Monasterio de la Candelaria, Ráquira, Boyacá, Colombia13 by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Machetornis rixosa-Atrapamoscas Ganadero,Aguaclara-Palmira, Valle del Cauca*

Machetornis rixosa-Atrapamoscas Ganadero by Sebastian Giraldo Davila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Porphyrio martinicus - American purple gallinule - Tingua azul,El Penon, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Porphyrio martinicus - American purple gallinule - Tingua azul by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Represa de Prado,Mar interior de Colombia*

Puertas de Emergencia by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Desert.Guajira, Colombia.Hotel, Cabo de La Vela.*

The Desert. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cultivos,Cundinamarca*

FAV_4922 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cultivos,Cundinamarca*

FAV_4903 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cundinamarca,Colombia*

FAV_4793 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cundinamarca,Colombia*

FAV_5722 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cundinamarca,Colombia*

El Capiro_FAV4466v1 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cundinamarca,Colombia*

Cerro de Tusa_FAV5094 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Atardecer en San Pedro*

Atardecer en San Pedro_FAV4991 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado de Santa Isabel.Parque natural de los nevados, Colombia*

Nevado de Santa Isabel_DSC0236 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado de Santa Isabel.Parque natural de los nevados, Colombia*

Nevado de Santa Isabel_DSC0118 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Embalse Rio Grande *

Embalse Rio Grande FAV_0300v3 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cascada Velo de Novia*

Cascada Velo de Novia_FAV4269 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunrise,Cundinamarca*

Amanecer_FAV0639 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tatacoa desert*

Desierto de La TatacoaFAV_2761 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*CLAUSTRO SAN AGUSTÍN. Biblioteca, Banco de la República. Santiago de Tunja, Boyacá, Colombia.*

CLAUSTRO SAN AGUSTÍN. Biblioteca, Banco de la República. Santiago de Tunja, Boyacá, Colombia. by Carlos Alfonso Serrano Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pseudoscops clamator - Striped owl - Lechuzón orejudo*

Pseudoscops clamator - Striped owl - Lechuzón orejudo by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tangara gyrola - Bay-headed Tanager.Palmira-La buitrera-Valle del Cauca*

Tangara gyrola - Bay-headed Tanager by Sebastian Giraldo Davila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ocreatus underwoodii - Booted racket-tail - Colibrí de raquetas.Dagua, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Ocreatus underwoodii - Booted racket-tail - Colibrí de raquetas by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Desert.Guajira, Colombia.*

The Desert by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ATARDECER Riohacha, la Guajira. Colombia.*

ATARDECER Riohacha, la Guajira. Colombia. by Carlos Alfonso Serrano Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro de Memoria Paz y Reconciliación.*

Centro de Memoria Paz y Reconciliación. by Leonardo Celis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Una salida de camping*

Una salida de camping by cardona241822, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Piedras de Suesca*

Piedras de Suesca by Juan Andrés Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Espeletia uribei. Parque Nacional Natural Chingaza. Colombia*

Espeletia uribei. Parque Nacional Natural Chingaza. Colombia by Robinson Galindo Tarazona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puya goudotiana, Chingaza. Colombia*

Puya goudotiana, Chingaza. Colombia by Robinson Galindo Tarazona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Frailejones,Páramo de Las Moyas*

Frailejones by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puente de los Enamorados,Guatavita*

Puente de los Enamorados by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*En Medio de un Mar de Flores.Camino a la Laguna de Guatavita*

En Medio de un Mar de Flores by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Indígena,Guatavita*

Museo Indígena by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatavita,Cerca a la plaza principal*

Guatavita by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monumento: A LOS LANCEROS. Héroes de la Patria. PANTANO DE VARGAS. Paipa, Boyacá, Colombia.*

Monumento: A LOS LANCEROS. Héroes de la Patria. PANTANO DE VARGAS. Paipa, Boyacá, Colombia. by Carlos Alfonso Serrano Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amanece en Zipaquirá,Cundinamarca*

Amanece en Zipaquirá by Javier Martínez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ATARDECER GUAJIRO. Riohacha, La Guajira, Colombia.*

ATARDECER GUAJIRO. Riohacha, La Guajira, Colombia. by Carlos Alfonso Serrano Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ATARDECER EN RIOHACHA. Riohacha, La Guajira Colombia*

ATARDECER EN RIOHACHA. Riohacha, La Guajira Colombia by Carlos Alfonso Serrano Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ventaneando*

ventaneando 2 by Iñaki Leunda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Capurganá, Chocó, Colombia.*

Capurganá, Chocó, Colombia. by La Bici Errante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calle de Guatavita,Cundinamarca*

Perspectiva by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caracara cheriway,Palmira-Aguaclara(1070 msnm)-Valle del Cauca*

Caracara cheriway-CARACARA MOÑUDO-Crested Caracara by Sebastian Giraldo Davila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vista nocturna de Santuario San Pedro Claver*

Vista nocturna de Santuario San Pedro Claver by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Patio interno en Museo San Pedro Claver*

Patio interno en Museo San Pedro Claver by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza en Cartagena de Indias*

Plaza en Cartagena de Indias by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paseo junto al mar-Cartagena de Indias*

Paseo junto al mar-Cartagena de Indias by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Escultura-Cartagena de Indias, Colombia*

Escultura-Cartagena de Indias, Colombia by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Escultura en museo de San Pedro Claver, Cartagena de Indias, Colombia*

Escultura en museo de San Pedro Claver, Cartagena de Indias, Colombia by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Escultura de San Pedro Claver, Cartagena de Indias, Colombia*

Escultura de San Pedro Claver, Cartagena de Indias, Colombia by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Donde Fidel-Cartagena*

Donde Fidel-Cartagena by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colores, vida y mucho trabajo-Cartagena de Indias, Colombia*

Colores, vida y mucho trabajo-Cartagena de Indias, Colombia by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cháchara-Cartagena*

Cháchara-Cartagena by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Candelabro estilo colonial,Cartagena de Indias*

Candelabro estilo colonial by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calle-Cartagena de Indias*

Calle-Cartagena de Indias by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bergantín, Cartagena de Indias, Colombia*

Bergantín, Cartagena de Indias, Colombia by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Altar Mayor-Santuario San Pedro Claver*

Altar Mayor-Santuario San Pedro Claver by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Escultura-Cartagena de Indias, Colombia*

4Escultura-Cartagena de Indias, Colombia by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Vista nocturna de la torre de la Catedral de Cartagena de Indias*_

3Vista nocturna de la torre de la Catedral de Cartagena by jugaher87, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Escultura-Cartagena de Indias, Colombia*

3Escultura-Cartagena de Indias, Colombia by jugaher87, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vista nocturna de la torre de la Catedral de Cartagena de Indias*

2Vista nocturna de la torre de la Catedral de Cartagena by jugaher87, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vista nocturna de la torre de la Catedral de Cartagena de Indias*

2Vista nocturna de cúpula Santuario San Pedro Claver by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Pedro Claver*

2San Pedro Claver by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers and plants of Colombia*

Detalle flora6 by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers and plants of Colombia*

Detalle flora4 by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Vista parcial de la muralla en Cartagena de Indias, Colombia*_

Vista parcial de la muralla en Cartagena de Indias, Colombia by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vista panorámica del Santuario San Pedro Claver*

Vista panorámica del Santuario San Pedro Claver by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Habitación de los esclavos en Santuario San Pedro Claver*

Habitación de los esclavos en Santuario San Pedro Claver by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Altar Mayor-Santuario San Pedro Claver*

2Altar Mayor-Santuario San Pedro Claver by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oratorio Casa de Retiros Marianella-Chinauta, Cundinamarca*

Oratorio Casa de Retiros Marianella-Chinauta, Cundinamarca by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Detalle hongos-Casa de Retiros Marianella-Chinauta, Cundinamarca*

Detalle hongos-Casa de Retiros Marianella-Chinauta, Cundinamarca by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Detalle flor-Casa de Retiros Marianella-Chinauta, Cundinamarca*

Detalle flor-Casa de Retiros Marianella-Chinauta, Cundinamarca by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Detalle cactus-Casa de Retiros Marianella-Chinauta, Cundinamarca*

Detalle cactus-Casa de Retiros Marianella-Chinauta, Cundinamarca by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa de Retiros Marianella-Chinauta, Cundinamarca*

Casa de Retiros Marianella-Chinauta, Cundinamarca by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oratorio Casa de Retiros Marianella-Chinauta, Cundinamarca*

3Oratorio Casa de Retiros Marianella-Chinauta, Cundinamarca by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa de Retiros Marianella-Chinauta, Cundinamarca*

2Casa de Retiros Marianella-Chinauta, Cundinamarca by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia San Juan Bautista-Girón*

Iglesia San Juan Bautista-Girón by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Altar Mayor Iglesia San Juan Bautista-Girón*

Altar Mayor Iglesia San Juan Bautista-Girón by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Juan Bautista de Girón*

San Juan Bautista de Girón by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia en San Gil*

Iglesia en San Gil by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Altar Mayor Iglesia San Gil*

Altar Mayor Iglesia San Gil by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Capilla del Santísimo Iglesia San Gil*

Capilla del Santísimo Iglesia San Gil by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia Guane*

2Iglesia Guane by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia Guane*

Iglesia Guane by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza Central Guane*

Plaza Central Guane by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Postal Guane*

Postal Guane by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia Barichara*

Iglesia Barichara by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia Barichara*

2Iglesia Barichara by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cúpula de Iglesia Barichara*

Cúpula de Iglesia Barichara by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cementerio Barichara*

Cementerio Barichara by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús-Bucaramanga*

Iglesia del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús-Bucaramanga by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús-Bucaramanga*

Frontispicio Iglesia del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús-Bucaramanga by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Altar Mayor Iglesia del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús-Bucaramanga*

Altar Mayor Iglesia del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús-Bucaramanga by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Altar Mayor Iglesia del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús-Bucaramanga*

2Altar Mayor Iglesia del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús-Bucaramanga by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vitrales Iglesia del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús-Bucaramanga*

Vitrales Iglesia del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús-Bucaramanga by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Imagen del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús - Iglesia del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús-Bucaramanga*

Imagen del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús - Iglesia del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús-Bucaramanga by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Pedro Claver*

San Pedro Claver by Juan Gaitán S.J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La iglesia la Ermita es un templo católico ubicada en Santiago de Cali, Colombia.*

LA ERMITA by MARA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Biblioteca Virgilio Barco,Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Nicolàs Parra Arèvalo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de San Miguel Arcángel en el municipio de Subachoque, Cundinamarca, Colombia.*

San Miguel subachoqueño nocturno by Jucaro B, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro internacional, Bogotá, Colombia.*

Bogotá en imágenes by JAIRO AMAYA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Disfrutando del paisaje que forman los cerros de Mavecure y el río Inírida al atardecer del primer dia de expedición en Guainía. *

Huesito, Guainia by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bosque seco tropical en el valle del Magdalena*

Bosque seco tropical en el valle del Magdalena by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Eriocnemis vestita - Glowing Puffleg - Calzadito Reluciente - Calzoncitos Reluciente*

Eriocnemis vestita - Glowing Puffleg - Calzadito Reluciente - Calzoncitos Reluciente by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Polla Sabanera - Gallinula melanops bogotensis - spot-flanked gallinule*

Polla Sabanera - Gallinula melanops bogotensis - spot-flanked gallinule by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gorgojo - weevil.Usaquen, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Gorgojo - weevil by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caño cristales.La Macarena, Meta, Colombia*

Caño cristales by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cascada los Cuarzos, Serrania de la Macarena*

Cascada los Cuarzos, Serrania de la Macarena by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amazona ochrocephala - Lora cabeciamarilla - Yellow-crowned Parrot.La Macarena, Meta, Colombia*

Amazona ochrocephala - Lora cabeciamarilla - Yellow-crowned Parrot by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fotografiando caño cristales,Meta,Colombia*

fotografiando caño cristales by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cascada los cuarzos*

Cascada los cuarzos by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lepidocolaptes lacrymiger - Montane Woodcreeper - Trepatroncos montano*

Lepidocolaptes lacrymiger - Montane Woodcreeper - Trepatroncos montano by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna Larga*

Laguna Larga by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puya trianae.Pasca, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Puya trianae by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Odontoglossum weirii*

Odontoglossum weirii_-3 by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cucarachero de pantano - Cistothorus apolinari - Apolinar's Wren*

Cucarachero de pantano - Cistothorus apolinari - Apolinar's Wren by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lupinus alopecuroides - Lupinus cola de zorro*

Lupinus alopecuroides - Lupinus cola de zorro by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cangrejo fantasma,El Valle, Choco, Colombia*

Cangrejo fantasma by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Trogón coliblanco - Trogon chionurus - White-tailed Trogon*

Trogón coliblanco - Trogon chionurus - White-tailed Trogon by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chalcostigma heteropogon - Picoespina bronceado - Bronze-tailed hornbill*

Chalcostigma heteropogon - Picoespina bronceado - Bronze-tailed hornbill by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Golondrina plomiza - Orochelidon murina - Brown-bellied Swallow*

Golondrina plomiza - Orochelidon murina - Brown-bellied Swallow by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pava del Baudo - Penelope ortoni - Baudo Guan*

Pava del Baudo - Penelope ortoni - Baudo Guan by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Thalurania colombica fannyi - Green crowned Woodnymph - Ninfa Coroniverde*

Thalurania colombica fannyi - Green crowned Woodnymph - Ninfa Coroniverde by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ensenada de Utria, punta Diego*

Ensenada de Utria, punta Diego by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Morro de los pájaros*

El Morro de los pájaros by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa María, Boyacá*

Santa María, Boyacá by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rufous-collared Sparrow - Zonotrichia capensis - Copetón*

Rufous-collared Sparrow - Zonotrichia capensis - Copetón by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tangara parzudakii LPedroPalo*

Tangara parzudakii LPedroPalo by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tangara nigroviridis_LPedroPalo*

Tangara nigroviridis_LPedroPalo by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Atlapetes pallidinucha LPedroPalo*

Atlapetes pallidinucha LPedroPalo by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rallus semiplumbeus La Florida*

Rallus semiplumbeus La Florida by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pyrrhomyias cinnamomeus Bojaca-Tena*

Pyrrhomyias cinnamomeus Bojaca-Tena1 by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Poecilotriccus ruficeps Bojaca-Tena*

Poecilotriccus ruficeps Bojaca-Tena by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Heliangelus amethysticollis Bojaca_Tena*

Heliangelus amethysticollis Bojaca_Tena by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Florida,Cundinamarca*

GBD La Florida 2 by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fulica americana La Florida*

Fulica americana La Florida by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cinnycerthia unirufa Bojaca_Tena*

Cinnycerthia unirufa Bojaca_Tena by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chrysomus icterocephalus La Florida*

Chrysomus icterocephalus La Florida by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catamblyrhynchus diadema Bojaca-Tena*

Catamblyrhynchus diadema Bojaca-Tena by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aulacorhynchus prasinus L PedroPalo*

Aulacorhynchus prasinus L PedroPalo by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Anisognathus igniventris Tena-Bojaca*

Anisognathus igniventris Tena-Bojaca by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cometa colinegro - Lesbia victorie - Black-tailed Trainbearer*

Cometa colinegro - Lesbia victorie - Black-tailed Trainbearer by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pico el castillo, PNN EL Cocuy 
Guican, Boyacá*

Pico el castillo, PNN EL Cocuy by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Eriocnemis vestita - Calzadito reluciente - Glowing puffleg*

Eriocnemis vestita - Calzadito reluciente - Glowing puffleg by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hongo de copa Choco - Cookeina sp.*

Hongo de copa Choco - Cookeina sp. by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Río Duda, Meta*

Río Duda, Meta by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PNN El Cocuy, Boyacá*

PNN El Cocuy, Boyacá by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Macanal, Boyaca, Colombia
*

Cascada la 70 by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Inca ventrirosado - Blue-throated Starfrontlet - Coeligena helianthea*

Inca ventrirosado - Blue-throated Starfrontlet - Coeligena helianthea by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amazilia frentiazul - Amazilia cyanifrons - Indigo-capped hummingbird*

Amazilia frentiazul - Amazilia cyanifrons - Indigo-capped hummingbird by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chamón común - Molothrus bonariensis - Shiny cowbird*

Chamón común - Molothrus bonariensis - Shiny cowbird by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carpintero poderoso - Powerful Woodpecker - Campephilus pollens*

Carpintero poderoso - Powerful Woodpecker - Campephilus pollens by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Río Guavio*

Río Guavio by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coeligena bonapartei*

Coeligena bonapartei by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lagunas de Siecha*

Lagunas de Siecha by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fraylejonal en el sector de Siecha.*

Siecha by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zafiro coroniazul - Thalurania colombica - Violet-crowned woodnymph*

Zafiro coroniazul - Thalurania colombica - Violet-crowned woodnymph by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Festín de acridos.Alban, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Festín de acridos by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Micrathena decorata ID Alexander Sabogal,Alban,Cundinamarca*

Micrathena decorata ID Alexander Sabogal by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bosque montano de la cuenca del río magdalena*

Bosque montano de la cuenca del río magdalena by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Opaonella tenuis.Alban,Cundinamarca,Colombia*

Opaonella tenuis by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ermitaño barbigrís - Phaetornis griseogularis - Grey-chinned hermit*

Ermitaño barbigrís - Phaetornis griseogularis - Grey-chinned hermit by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dendropsophus labialis.Guasca, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Dendropsophus labialis by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Picoespina dorsimorado - Ramphomicron microrhynchum- Purple-backed Thornbill*

Picoespina dorsimorado - Ramphomicron microrhynchum- Purple-backed Thornbill by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hormiguero cejiblanco - Myrmoborus leugophrys - White-browed antbird*

Hormiguero cejiblanco - Myrmoborus leugophrys - White-browed antbird by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pico de plata - Ramphocelus carbo - Silver-beaked Tanager*

Pico de plata - Ramphocelus carbo - Silver-beaked Tanager by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colibrí cabeza violeta - Klais guimeti - violet-headed hummingbird*

Colibrí cabeza violeta - Klais guimeti - violet-headed hummingbird by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carriquí Violáceo - Cyanocorax violaceus - Violaceus Jay*

Carriquí Violáceo - Cyanocorax violaceus - Violaceus Jay by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## Sebati (Jan 7, 2009)

National Park Gorgona


PNN Gorgona by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr​


----------



## Sebati (Jan 7, 2009)

National Park Los Nevados


PNN Nevados by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr​


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arrendajo común - Cacicus cela*

Arrendajo común - Cacicus cela by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cucarachero pechirufo - Phaegopedius rutilus*

Cucarachero pechirufo - Phaegopedius rutilus by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Thryophilus rufalbus - Cucarachero Rufiblanco - Rufous and white Wren*

Thryophilus rufalbus - Cucarachero Rufiblanco - Rufous and white Wren by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Liborina, Antioquia,Río Cauca*

Liborina, Antioquia by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manacus manacus - White-bearded Manakin - saltarín barbiblanco*

Manacus manacus - White-bearded Manakin - saltarín barbiblanco by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tangara cayana -Burnished-buff Tanager - Tangará triguera*

Tangara cayana -Burnished-buff Tanager - Tangará triguera by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aphelandra sp.Meta,Colombia*

Aphelandra sp. by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chingaza, quebrada La Chucua*

Chingaza, quebrada La Chucua by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Humedal Tibabuyes (tierra de labradores) 
Las conexiones erradas de la localidad de Suba y los lavaderos de carros contaminan el agua del humedal.*

Humedal Tibabuyes (tierra de labradores) by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bombus sp.La Calera,Cundinamarca*

Bombus sp. by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cormorán (Phalacrocorax brasilianus)*

Cormorán (Phalacrocorax brasilianus) by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Polla gris (Gallinulla galeata) 
Un habitante común en el humedal de la conejera.*

Polla gris (Gallinulla galeata) by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cota, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

No hay que perder la cabeza para estar loco. by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate, Bogotá*

Monserrate, Bogotá by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Myioborus miniatus - Abanico pechinegro - Slate Throated Whitestart*

Myioborus miniatus - Abanico pechinegro - Slate Throated Whitestart by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cinnycerthia unirufa - Cucarachero Rufo - Rufous Wren*

Cinnycerthia unirufa - Cucarachero Rufo - Rufous Wren by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pleurotallis sp.La Encarnacion, Antioquia, Colombia*

Pleurotallis sp. by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Maria, Boyaca, Colombia*

Pronostico lluvias aisladas by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Psarocolius angustifrons - Russet-backed Oropendola - Oropéndola variable*

Psarocolius angustifrons - Russet-backed Oropendola - Oropéndola variable by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gorgojo.Santa Maria, Boyaca, Colombia*

Gorgojo by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Maria, Boyacá*

Santa Maria, Boyacá by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Basiliscus basiliscus Antioquia*

Basiliscus basiliscus Antioquia by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cnidoscolus tubulosus - Pringamoza*

Cnidoscolus tubulosus - Pringamoza by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sturnella Magna - Chirlobirlo - Eastern Meadowlark*

Sturnella Magna - Chirlobirlo - Eastern Meadowlark by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ritacuba Blanco.Guican, Boyaca, Colombia*

Ritacuba Blanco by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pico ritacuba blanco.Guican, Boyaca, Colombia*

Ritacuba Blanco by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Reflejo del Ritacuba en el valle de los cojines*

Ritacuba Blanco by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pico ritacuba blanco.Guican, Boyaca, Colombia*

Ritacuba Blanco by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Picos sin nombre, PNN El Cocuy.Guican, Boyaca, Colombia*

Picos sin nombre, PNN El Cocuy by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Río ratoncito, PNN El Cocuy*

Río ratoncito, PNN El Cocuy by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Macanal, Boyaca, Colombia*

La 70 by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amazilia fimbriata - Amazilia buchiblanca*

Amazilia fimbriata - Amazilia buchiblanca by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna larga*

Laguna larga by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pasca, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Laguna larga by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Espeletia summapacis 
Especie endemica del páramo de Sumapaz.*

Espeletia summapacis by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buteo albigula 
Salida de reconocimiento de algunos lugares emblemáticos del PNN Chingaza.*

Buteo albigula by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Juanito, Meta, Colombia*

Las Palmas by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cyrtochilum ioplocon (Rchb. f.) Dalström.San Juanito,Meta*

Cyrtochilum ioplocon (Rchb. f.) Dalström by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Epidendrum sp.San Juanito,Meta*

Epidendrum sp. by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle de los fraylejones*

valle de los fraylejones by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna de Chingaza*

Laguna de Chingaza by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Odocoileus virginianus.Chuscales, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

el más curioso. by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rhinella tenrec - Mr Burns Toad 
Una hembra de sapo narigudo tenrec cerca de una quebrada, en un claro de bosque en el PNN Las Orquídeas.*

Rhinella tenrec - Mr Burns Toad by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cyrtochilum amphiglottii Rchb.f. 
Especie endemica de la cordillera occidental.*

Cyrtochilum amphiglottii Rchb.f. by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Masdevallia pteroglossa 
Es una orquídea epífita, endémica de Colombia, habita en los bosques de los departamentos de Valle del Cauca y Antioquia.*

Masdevallia pteroglossa by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chauna chavarria.Bodegas, Antioquia, Colombia*

Chauna chavarria by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Socorro, Arauca, Colombia*

de Lipa by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Love Is In The Air 
Tipulidos de Chingaza*

Love Is In The Air by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Natural Chicaque*

Parque Natural Chicaque by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Medellin 2017 by IMAGEN09, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin 2017*

Medellin 2017 by IMAGEN09, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin 2017*

Medellin 2017 by IMAGEN09, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin 2017*

Medellin 2017 by IMAGEN09, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin 2017*

Medellin 2017 by IMAGEN09, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin 2017*

Medellin 2017 by IMAGEN09, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin 2017*

Medellin 2017 by IMAGEN09, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin 2017*

Medellin 2017 by IMAGEN09, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin 2017*

Medellin 2017 by IMAGEN09, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin 2017*

Medellin 2017 by IMAGEN09, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin 2017*

Medellin 2017 by IMAGEN09, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin 2017*

Medellin 2017 by IMAGEN09, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guasca al amanecer*

Guasca al amanecer by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Antonio del Tequendama, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Sin título by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ardilla Andina - Andean squirrel - Sciurus pucheranii*

Ardilla Andina - Andean squirrel - Sciurus pucheranii by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Psarocolius decumanus.Liborina, Antioquia, Colombia*

el del 302 remodelando. by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Antonio del Tequendama, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Chicaque by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Antioquia, Sabanalarga. Cañón del río Cauca.*

Antioquia, Sabanalarga. Cañón del río Cauca. by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Amazilia Verdiazul libando en un arbusto de pringamoza.(Cnidoscolus tubulosus)*_

Amazilia saucerottei - Amazilia Verdiazul - Steely-vented Hummingbird by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*pyrrhura calliptera - Cotorra pechiparda*

pyrrhura calliptera - Cotorra pechiparda by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Trogon Personatus - Trogon enmascarado*

Trogon Personatus - Trogon enmascarado by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Penelope montagnii*

Penelope montagnii by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Río Tunjo*

Río Tunjo by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Diglosa de antifaz en la niebla.*

Diglosa de antifaz en la niebla. by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Túnel Interconector de la PTAR Canoas 
Este túnel llevara las aguas residuales de 8 millones de habitantes a la PTAR Canoas, hace parte del plan integral para descontaminar el río Bogotá.*

Túnel Interconector de la PTAR Canoas by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Penon, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Martos by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Clusia sp.*

Clusia sp. by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Polla Sabanera - Gallinula melanops bogotensis - spot-flanked gallinule*

Polla Sabanera - Gallinula melanops bogotensis - spot-flanked gallinule by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colonia de Garcitas del Ganado en epoca reproductiva en Guasca.*

Garcita del Ganado - Cattle Egret - Bubulcus ibis by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Garcita del Ganado - Cattle Egret - Bubulcus ibis*

Garcita del Ganado - Cattle Egret - Bubulcus ibis by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bosque Guajira*

Bosque Guajira by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Thryophilus sernai - Cucarachero Paisa - Antioquia Wren*

Thryophilus sernai - Cucarachero Paisa - Antioquia Wren by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Río Cauca, Antioquia*

Río Cauca, Antioquia by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Río Cauca*

Río Cauca by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dendrobates truncatus - Yellow-striped Poison Frog*

Dendrobates truncatus - Yellow-striped Poison Frog by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Basiliscus galeritus hembra*_

Basiliscus galeritus hembra by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pteroglossus torquatus - Pichí collarejo*

Pteroglossus torquatus - Pichí collarejo by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chromacris psittacus en un claro de bosque en el PNN Las Orquídeas.*

Chromacris psittacus by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Golden-bellied starfrontlet - Coeligena bonapartei - Inca buchidorado*

Golden-bellied starfrontlet - Coeligena bonapartei - Inca buchidorado by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Booted racket-tail - Ocreatus underwoodii - Colibrí cola de raqueta*

Booted racket-tail - Ocreatus underwoodii - Colibrí cola de raqueta by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerto Gaitan,Meta,Colombia*

Puerto Gaitan CPE-6 by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cusumbo solo.Nasua nasua*

Cusumbo solo by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tangara gyrola*

Tangara gyrola by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cerro Golilludo. Caldas*

Cerro Golilludo. Caldas by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cementerio Wayuu.*

Cementerio Wayuu. by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Abuela Wayuu tejiendo en la cocina*

Abuela wayuu tejiendo en la cocina. by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tropical Gnatcatcher - Polioptila plumbea - Curruca tropical*

Tropical Gnatcatcher - Polioptila plumbea - Curruca tropical by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Portete, El paisaje del sinsonte*

Portete, El paisaje del sinsonte by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Collared Inca - Coeligena torquata - Inca collarejo*

Collared Inca - Coeligena torquata - Inca collarejo by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fregata magnificens - Magnificent Frigatebird - Fregata magnífica*

Fregata magnificens - Magnificent Frigatebird - Fregata magnífica by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pyrocephalus rubinus - Vermilion Flycatcher - Titiribí pechirojo*

Pyrocephalus rubinus - Vermilion Flycatcher - Titiribí pechirojo by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coereba flaveola - Mielero común - Bananaquit*

Coereba flaveola - Mielero común - Bananaquit by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sterna hirundo - Gaviotín común*

Sterna hirundo - Gaviotín común by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fredy Gómez Siguiendo
Rufous-collared Sparrow - Zonotrichia capensis - Gorrión Copetón*

Rufous-collared Sparrow - Zonotrichia capensis - Gorrión Copetón by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Yellow-hooded Blackbird - Chrysomus icterocephalus - monjita cabeciamarilla*

Yellow-hooded Blackbird - Chrysomus icterocephalus - monjita cabeciamarilla by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fulica americana*

Fulica americana by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*American Coot - Fulica americana - Focha americana*

American Coot - Fulica americana - Focha americana by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Polla Sabanera - Gallinula melanops bogotensis - spot-flanked gallinule*

Polla Sabanera - Gallinula melanops bogotensis - spot-flanked gallinule by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Botones florales de Bucquetia glutinosa en Chingaza.*

Bucquetia glutinosa - Charne salton by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Montañas de Abriaqui, Antioquia*

Morro pelao by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Soata, Boyaca, Colombia*

Soata by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*solo somos sombras en la niebla..*

solo somos sombras en la niebla.. by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tente.Pana Pana, Guainia, Colombia*

Tente by Fredy Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La puerta Azul,Villa de Leyva*

La puerta Azul by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Entre arboles,Boyacá*

Entre Arboles by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fuente,Villa de Leyva*

Fuente by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*En el bosque,Boyacá*

En el bosque by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flor de vida,Villa de Leyva*

flor de vida by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tranquilidad,Villa de Leyva*

Tranquilidad by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street Art,Bogotá D.C*

street Art by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Art wall,Bogotá D.C*

Art wall by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colegio San Bartolome, Bogotá*

Colegio San Bartolome, Bogotá by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Old Door, candelaria, Bogotá*

Old Door, candelaria, Bogotá by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Balcon*

Balcon by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral Primada, Bogotá*

Catedral Primada, Bogotá by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*plaza cultural la santaMaria*

plaza cultural la santaMaria by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Nacional*

Museo Nacional by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Casa Rosada,Bogotá D.C*

La casa Rosada by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo de Botero,Bogotá D.C*

Museo De botero by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Interior del Museo*

Sin título by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria,Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria,Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Nacional,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Nacional by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de Bolivar,Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Planetario de Bogotá D.C*

Planetario de Bogotá by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Biblioteca Luis Angel Arango,Bogotá D.C*

Biblioteca Luis Angel Arango by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Botero*

Sin título by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro de Bogotá D.C*

Centro de Bogotá by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monumento,Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jaime Duque Park*

Jaime duque by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cascada,Cundinamarca*

Vida by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plants and flowers of Colombia*

Sin título by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cielo capitalino*

Sin título by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque,Bogotá D.C*

Árboles by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salto del Tequendama,Cundinamarca*

Saltó del tequendama by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Teatro de Cristóbal Colón , Bogotá- Arquitectura Neoclásica Por Pietro Cantini.*

Teatro de Cristóbal Colón , Bogotá- Arquitectura Neoclásica Por Pietro Cantini. by Alejandra Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Condominio El Eden,Palestina,Caldas*

Condominio El Eden 05 - Santagueda by Blanca Lilia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Condominio El Eden,Palestina,Caldas*

Condominio El Eden 11 - Santagueda by Blanca Lilia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Condominio El Eden,Palestina,Caldas*

Condominio El Eden 13 - Santagueda by Blanca Lilia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Finca El Palmar,Palestina,Caldas*

Finca El Palmar 15 - Santagueda by Blanca Lilia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Finca El Palmar,Palestina,Caldas*

Finca El Palmar 07 - Santagueda by Blanca Lilia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plants and flowers of Colombia*

Sin título by Jose Villar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plants and flowers of Colombia*

Sin título by Jose Villar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plants and flowers of Colombia*

Colombia. by Jose Villar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plants and flowers of Colombia*

Colombia. by Jose Villar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plants and flowers of Colombia*

Colombia. by Jose Villar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plants and flowers of Colombia*

Colombia. by Jose Villar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali,Valle del Cauca*

Colombia. by Jose Villar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali,Valle del Cauca*

Colombia. by Jose Villar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali,Valle del Cauca*

Colombia. by Jose Villar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali,Valle del Cauca*

Colombia. by Jose Villar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali,Valle del Cauca*

Photo by Jose Villar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali,Valle del Cauca*

Photo by Jose Villar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Ermita,Cali,Valle del Cauca*

Photo by Jose Villar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira,Colombia*

Guajira by LUCAS LOPERA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guajira,Colombia*

semilleros-5889 by LUCAS LOPERA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guajira,Colombia*

semilleros-6059 by LUCAS LOPERA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guajira,Colombia*

_DSC6664 by LUCAS LOPERA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guajira,Colombia*

Guajira by LUCAS LOPERA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guajira,Colombia*

Guajira by LUCAS LOPERA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guajira,Colombia*

Guajira by LUCAS LOPERA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guajira,Colombia*

Guajira by LUCAS LOPERA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guajira,Colombia*

Guajira by LUCAS LOPERA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá,Colombia*

BYC_12 by LUCAS LOPERA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá,Colombia*

BYC_10 by LUCAS LOPERA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá,Colombia*

BYC_9 by LUCAS LOPERA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá,Colombia*

BYC_8 by LUCAS LOPERA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá,Colombia*

BYC_5 by LUCAS LOPERA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá,Colombia*

BYC_4 by LUCAS LOPERA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá,Colombia*

BYC_2 by LUCAS LOPERA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá,Colombia*

BYC_154 by LUCAS LOPERA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá,Colombia*

BYC_153 by LUCAS LOPERA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá,Colombia*

BYC_148 by LUCAS LOPERA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá,Colombia*

BYC_147 by LUCAS LOPERA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá,Colombia*

BYC_146 by LUCAS LOPERA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral Metropolitana Interior*

Catedral Metropolitana Interior by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral Metropolitana de Medellin*

Catedral Metropolitana de Medellin by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Bolivar,Medellin,Antioquia*

Parque Bolivar by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ciudad del Rio,Medellin*

Ciudad del Rio by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo de Antioquia,Colombia*

Museo de Antioquia by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo de Antioquia,Colombia*

Museo de Antioquia by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo de Antioquia,Colombia*

Museo de Antioquia by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo de Antioquia,Colombia*

Museo de Antioquia by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo de Antioquia,Colombia*

Museo de Antioquia by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo de Antioquia,Colombia*

Museo de Antioquia by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza Botero,Medellin,Colombia*

Plaza Botero by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Food Truck Arepas KB.Medellín, Antioquia, Colombia*

Food Truck Arepas KB by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palacio de la Cultura,Medellin,Antioquia*

Palacio de la Cultura by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Embalse Guatape,Antioquia,Colombia*

Embalse Guatape by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza Botero,Medellín,Colombia*

Plaza Botero by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de las banderas,Bogotá D.C*

Plaza de las banderas by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cerro de Guadalupe,Bogotá D.C*

Cerro de Guadalupe by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mercado en Cerro Monserrate,Bogotá D.C*

Mercado en Cerro Monserrate by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa Museo Quinta de Bolívar,Bogotá D.C*

Casa Museo Quinta de Bolívar by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Capitolio Nacional,Bogotá D.C*

Capitolio Nacional by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*El gato de Botero*_

El gato de Botero by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bandera de Colombia*

Bandera de Colombia by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardín Botánico de Bogotá*

Jardín Botánico de Bogotá by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral del Sal,Zipaquira,Cundinamarca*

Catedral del Sal by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia Cerro Monserrate*

Iglesia Cerro Monserrate by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cerro Monserrate*

Cerro Monserrate by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quinta Salon Comedor,Bogotá D.C*

Quinta Salon Comedor by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo del Oro Objeto*

Museo del Oro Objeto by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palacio de Nariño,Bogotá D.C*

Palacio de Narino by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Funicular,Monserrate,Bogotá D.C*

Funicular by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque de los Periodistas,Bogotá D.C*

Parque de los Periodistas by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian food,Chicharrones with guacamole*

Chicharrones con guacamole by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quinta de Bolivar,Bogotá D.C*

Quinta de Bolivar by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Botero Galeria*

Museo Botero Galeria by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Botero Pareja Bailando*

Museo Botero Pareja Bailando by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Botero Escultura Mujer*

Museo Botero Escultura Mujer by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Botero Patio Interior*

Museo Botero Patio Interior by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa de la Moneda*

Casa de la Moneda by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa de la Moneda,Bogotá D.C*

Casa de la Moneda by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota desde el apartamento by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardin Botanico Bogota D.C*

Jardin Botanico Bogota by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mujer con fruta Botero*

Mujer con fruta Botero by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardin Botánico de Bogotá D.C. Planta Exotica*

Jardin Planta Exotica by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatavita Iglesia*

Guatavita Iglesia by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardin Rosas*

Jardin Rosas by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna Guatavita Camino*

Laguna Guatavita Camino by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pueblito Guatavita Casa Municipal*

Pueblito Guatavita Casa Municipal by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Angel Zipaquira*

Angel Zipaquira by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Restaurante en Guatavita*

Restaurante en Guatavita by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquira Espejo*

Zipaquira Espejo by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatavita Calle*

Guatavita Calle by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquira Pesebre*

Zipaquira Pesebre by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo del Oro,Jaguar*

Museo del Oro Jaguar by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alpujarra, Medellín, Antioquia*

Medellín by Juan Felipe Garcés Molina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian sea*

Sin título by Juan Felipe Garcés Molina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alpujarra,Medellín,Colombia*

Alpujarra by Juan Felipe Garcés Molina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia,Colombia*

Medellín by Juan Felipe Garcés Molina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Edificio Carré,Medellin*

Edificio Carré by Juan Felipe Garcés Molina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar, Colombia*

Cartagena by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bailarina 
Guatapé, Antioquia, Colombia*

Bailarina by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mono Tití Cabeciblanco - Cotton-top Tamarin.Montería, Colombia*

Mono Tití Cabeciblanco - Cotton-top Tamarin by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Nacional Chingaza 
Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Parque Nacional Chingaza by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Periquera, Villa de Leyva 
Boyacá, Colombia*

La Periquera, Villa de Leyva by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Periquera 
Villa de Leyva, Boyacá, Colombia*

La Periquera by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá, Colombia*

Sin título by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá, Colombia*

Villa de Leyva larga exposición by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pozos Azules, Villa de Leyva*

Pozos Azules, Villa de Leyva by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Una noche en providencia*

una noche en providencia by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Isla de Providencia, San Andres y Providencia, Colombia*

3/3 by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres, San Andres y Providencia, Colombia*

Paraiso by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andrés,Colombia*

Desde el mar... by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sumapaz, Bogotá D.C, Colombia*

Via the Empyrean by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Atardecer San Andrés*

Atardecer San Andrés by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andrés, Colombia*

Amarillo by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sumapaz, Bogotá D.C, Colombia*

RedMoss by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Páramo del Sumapaz, Colombia*

Páramo del Sumapaz, Colombia by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Sin título by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pasca, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Hidden Forest by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Brightest Shadows 
Suntet @Cartagena, Colombia*

The Brightest Shadows by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.Just Before the Sunset*

Just Before the Sunset by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*we are nothing in this vast universe 
Sunset @Quindío, Colombia contemplating the vastness of the landscape.*

we are nothing in this vast universe by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Armenia, Colombia in the coffee area*

Eje Cafetero by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pereira, Colombia - Cottage at night*

Pereira, Colombia - Cottage at night by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Colombia 
@Torre AR, Usaquén*

Bogotá, Colombia by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Usaquen, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Bogotá II by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Over the Rainbow,Cundinamarca,Colombia*

Over the Rainbow by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salto de Tequendama, Cundinamarca, Colombia.*

The Cliff by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pozos Azules (Blue Wells), Villa de Leyva, Colombia*

Pozos Azules (Blue Wells), Villa de Leyva, Colombia by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota Day 1-4 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria,Bogotá D.C*

Bogota Day 1-5 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Las Aguas, Bogotá, Distrito Especial*

Bogota Day 1-6 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Colombia - Bogota by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C,Colombia*

Bogota Day 1-14 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de Bolivar,Bogotá D.C*

Bogota Day 1-15 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C,Colombia*

Bogota Day 1-20 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Interior courtyard of the Museo de Arte Colonial. *

Bogota Day 1-23 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Another courtyard and fountain, this was in the center of the Museo Botero. *

Bogota Day 1-31 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Much of the artwork in the Museo Botero was by Fernando Botero *

Bogota Day 1-33 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de la Candelaria.*

Bogota Day 1-35 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*One of the buildings facing the Plaza de Bolivar, and a lady in red.*

Bogota Day 1-36 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A TransMilenio Station*

Bogota Day 1-41 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogota Facade*

Bogota Day 1-42 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Interior Transmilenio,Bogotá D.C*

Bogota Day 2-3 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*There was a whole row of those people-pretending-to-be-statues, a solider-guy, a lumberjack, and then this guy, a computer? I gave him some change and he seemed really grateful.*

Bogota Day 2-10 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C-Colombia*

Bogota Day 2-15 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Entrance to the bull fighting ring.*

Bogota Day 2-17 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C-Colombia*

Bogota Day 2-18 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia - Bogota - Torre Colpatria*

Colombia - Bogota - Torre Colpatria by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia - Bogota - Torre Colpatria*

Bogota Day 2-20 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C-Colombia*

Bogota Day 3-4 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*After walking around a bit myself, I thought I would rent a bicycle, but instead I went on a bicycle tour.*_

Bogota Day 3-6 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dancing in Parque Santander.*

Bogota Day 3-8 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dancing in Parque Santander.*

Bogota Day 3-9 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Mirador Tower Colpatria*

Bogota Day 3-12 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Biblioteca Virgilio Barco, designed by Rogelio Salmona.*

Bogota Day 3-17 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Biblioteca Virgilio Barco, designed by Rogelio Salmona.*

Bogota Day 3-21 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*One of the many cycle ways that cut through the city. *

Bogota Day 3-23 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The TransMilenio line that heads north*

Bogota Day 3-24 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*At the start of the walk down to the Salt Cathedral*

Bogota Day 4-1 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Salt Cathedral*

Bogota Day 4-2 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A reflection pond.*

Bogota Day 4-7 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Las Aguas, Bogotá, Distrito Especial*

Bogota Day 4-11 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Las Aguas, Bogotá, Distrito Especial*

Bogota Day 4-14 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A clock that was being repaired earlier this week.*

Bogota Day 5-3 (10:46) by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Las Aguas, Bogotá, Distrito Especial*

Bogota Day 5-11 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*The front of the Capitolio Nacional.*_

Bogota Day 5-10 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Riding the Cable Car up to Monserrate, where a chapel sits that looks down on the city.*

Bogota Day 5-1 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C-Colombia*

Bogota Day 5-3 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Even higher now. The trip up takes 4 minutes.*

Bogota Day 5-4 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The view from the top, at 3152 meters, about 800 m higher than the city of Bogota, pretty impressive.*

Bogota Day 5-6 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate,Bogotá D.C*

Bogota Day 5-10 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Back on earth again, Iglesia de Las Aguas.*

Bogota Day 5-16 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate,Bogotá D.C*

Bogota Day 5-12 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Capitolio Nacional,Bogotá D.C*

Bogota Day 5-9 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Las Aguas, Bogotá, Distrito Especial*

Bogota Day 2-9 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunday is also famous for free aerobics in the city. Young / old / men / women - all out for the exercise.*

Bogota Day 3-14 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C-Colombia*

Bogota Day 3-15 by Rachel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vista desde la Torre Colpatria Bogotá Colombia*

Torre Colpatria by Oscarosoo , en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vista desde la Torre Colpatria Bogotá Colombia*

Torre Colpatria by Oscarosoo , en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Torre Colpatria*

Torre Colpatria by Oscarosoo &#55357;&#56567;, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Torre Colpatria by Oscarosoo , en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Torre Colpatria by Oscarosoo , en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Torre Colpatria by Oscarosoo , en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Torre Colpatria by Oscarosoo , en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Torre Colpatria by Oscarosoo 📷, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Torre Colpatria by Oscarosoo , en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogota.San Diego.*

Bogota.San Diego. by mau491, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Capilla.Bogota.*_

Capilla.Bogota. by mau491, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buganbilia. Bogota.*

Buganbilia. Bogota. by mau491, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro Internacional .Bogota.*

Centro Internacional .Bogota. by mau491, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Chicamocha,Santander*

Gran Cañon.Colombia. by mau491, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gran Cañon. colombia.*

Gran Cañon. colombia. by mau491, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Escultura en el Gran Cañon.Colombia.*

Escultura en el Gran Cañon.Colombia. by mau491, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by mau491, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by mau491, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyacá,Colombia.*

Villa de Leyva.Colombia. by mau491, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota. by mau491, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Restaurante en Monserrate.Bogota.*

Restaurante en Monserrate.Bogota. by mau491, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias.Colombia.*

Cartagena.Colombia. by mau491, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sachica.Boyaca.Colombia.*

Sachica.Boyaca.Colombia. by mau491, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva.Boyacá*

Villa de Leyva. by mau491, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sequia.Boyaca.Colombia.*

Sequia.Boyaca.Colombia. by mau491, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cultivo de Cebolla.Boyaca.Colombia.*

Cultivo de Cebolla.Boyaca.Colombia. by mau491, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunja.Boyaca.Colombia.*

Tunja.Boyaca.Colombia. by mau491, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva. Colombia.*

Villa de Leyva. Colombia. by mau491, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Patio. Villa de Leyva. Colombia.*

Patio. Villa de Leyva. Colombia. by mau491, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Patio.Villa de Leyva.*

Patio.Villa de Leyva. by mau491, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena Colombia by Albert Alfonso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena Colombia by Albert Alfonso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*artagena de Indias*

Cartagena Colombia by Albert Alfonso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Isla Barú - Colombia*

Isla Barú - Colombia by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buga, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Otoño by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Estacion del ferrocarril.Buga - Colombia*

Estacion del ferrocarril by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin - Colombia 
Cae la noche sobre la eterna primavera.*

Medellin - Colombia by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá - Colombia. 
Vista desde el cerro de Monserrate.*

Bogotá - Colombia. by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pozos azules - Villa de leyva - Colombia*

Pozos azules - Villa de leyva - Colombia by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taganga - Santa Marta - Colombia*

Taganga - Santa Marta - Colombia by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cerro Pilón de Azucar - La Guajira - Colombia*

Cerro Pilón de Azucar - La Guajira - Colombia by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Nacional Natural Tayrona - Colombia*

Parque Nacional Natural Tayrona - Colombia by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias,Colombia*

Cartagena - Colombia by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chiquinquirá - Boyacá - Colombia.*

Chiquinquirá - Boyacá - Colombia. by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lago Calima - Colombia*

Sun-Set by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín, Antioquia, Colombia*

My Beloved Medellín by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*MDNA world tour - Medellín - 29/11/12*

MDNA world tour - Medellín - 29_11_12 by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Embalse de Guatapé - Colombia*

Embalse de Guatapé - Colombia by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pradera, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Necesitaba escapar, me fuí a la casa en el aire by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín, Antioquia, Colombia*

Gotham City by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buenaventura, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Así amanece en las selvas del pacífico Colombiano by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alcala, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Nadando por el río "La Vieja" by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alfonso Bonilla Aragon International Airport, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

My homeland... by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cabo de la Vela y Susa, Colombia*

17. Cabo de la Vela y Susa, Colombia-10.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* Barichara à El Cocuy, Boyaca, Colombie*

31. De Barichara à El Cocuy, Boyaca, Colombie-10.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palmar, Santander, Colombia*

30. De village ne village sur les chemins de Santander, Santander, Colombia-12.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santander,Colombia*

30. De village ne village sur les chemins de Santander, Santander, Colombia-10.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hato, Santander, Colombia*

30. De village ne village sur les chemins de Santander, Santander, Colombia-9.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santander, Colombia*

30. De village ne village sur les chemins de Santander, Santander, Colombia-8.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Galan, Santander, Colombia*

30. De village ne village sur les chemins de Santander, Santander, Colombia.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Cueva del Nitro, Santander, Colombia*_

29. Cueva del Nitro, Santander, Colombia-2.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Canyon de Sogamoso, Santander, Colombia*

28. Canyon de Sogamoso, Santander, Colombia-18.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Betulia, Santander, Colombia*

28. Canyon de Sogamoso, Santander, Colombia-2.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Camino hasta Bucaramanga*

27. Camino hasta Bucaramanga, Antioquia, Colombia-11 by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Doradal, Antioquia, Colombia*

27. Camino hasta Bucaramanga, Antioquia, Colombia-10 by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatape, Antioquia, Colombia*

26. El Peñol, Colombia-8.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Guatape, Antioquia, Colombia*_

26. El Peñol, Colombia-5.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*uatape, Antioquia, Colombia*

26. El Peñol, Colombia-2.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín, Antioquia, Colombia*

24. Medellin, Colombia-17.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín, Antioquia, Colombia*

24. Medellin, Colombia-16.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villamaria, Caldas, Colombia*

23. Manizales, Colombia-17.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

23. Manizales, Colombia-9.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

23. Manizales, Colombia-8.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

23. Manizales, Colombia-7.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mirador Manizales*

23. Manizales, Colombia-5.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Encuentro Toyota Clasic, Bogotá, Colombia*

19. Encuentro Toyota, Bogotá, Colombia-33.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cabo, La Guajira, Colombia*

17. Cabo de la Vela y Susa, Colombia-4.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cabo, La Guajira, Colombia*

17. Cabo de la Vela y Susa, Colombia-2.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias,Bolivar*

15. Cartagena, Colombia.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Colombie by Alex Tharreau, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Universidad de Antioquia, Medellin 2017*

Universidad de Antioquia, Medellin 2017 by IMAGEN09, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ruta N, Medellin 2017*

Ruta N, Medellin 2017 by IMAGEN09, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ruta N, Medellin 2017*

Ruta N, Medellin 2017 by IMAGEN09, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Extension UdeA, Medellin, 2017*

Extension UdeA, Medellin, 2017 by IMAGEN09, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Clinica Leon XIII, Medellin, 2017*

Clinica Leon XIII, Medellin, 2017 by IMAGEN09, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Casa de las Piedritas, Envigado 2017*

La Casa de las Piedritas, Envigado 2017 by IMAGEN09, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*CENTRO COMERCIAL PREMIUM PLAZA -MEDELLIN, COLOMBIA*

16. //60/3c/3109/1.f - CENTRO COMERCIAL PREMIUM PLAZA -MEDELLIN, COLOMBIA 2008 by IMAGEN09, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*BOGOTA, COLOMBIA -PLANETARIO DISTRITAL / MUSEO DE DESARROLLO URBANO*

^~39/34. //60/2k/2148/2.f - BOGOTA, COLOMBIA -PLANETARIO DISTRITAL / MUSEO DE DESARROLLO URBANO (sede temporal) 2007 by IMAGEN09, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* Casa Museo del Fundador - BOYACA, COLOMBIA*

~169/184/150. //60/6c/605/3.f - TUNJA - Casa Museo del Fundador - BOYACA, COLOMBIA 2007 by IMAGEN09, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*AVENIDA JIMENEZ - BOGOTA, COLOMBIA*

~286/238. //60/3c/355/1.f - AVENIDA JIMENEZ - BOGOTA, COLOMBIA 2007 by IMAGEN09, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lobby Decameron Leticia*

Lobby Decameron Leticia by Patton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Las novias del gato: Entrañable-Cali*

Las novias del gato: Entrañable by Patton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cañón del Chicamocha, Colombia*

Cañón del Chicamocha, Colombia by Rory O'Bryen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Finca*

La Finca by Warrior Prince, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flying above Colombia*

Flight to Paradise by Warrior Prince, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cabo San Juan,Tayrona National Park, Colombia*

Cabo San Juan by Warrior Prince, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona National Park,Santa Marta, Colombia*

Tayrona National Park by Warrior Prince, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taganga, Santa Marta, Colombia*

Taganga by Warrior Prince, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Rodadero, Santamarta, Colombia*

Rodadero Santa Marta by Warrior Prince, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lago Calima, Colombia*

Lago Calima, Colombia by Warrior Prince, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Once Upon a Time in Colombia*

Once Upon a Time in Colombia by Warrior Prince, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Life is a Journey, not a Destination by Warrior Prince, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lago Calima,Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Lago Calima,Valle del Cauca, Colombia by Warrior Prince, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Piedechinche*

Hacienda Piedechinche by Warrior Prince, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset,Florida Valle, Colombia*

Sunset,Florida Valle, Colombia by Warrior Prince, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rio Fraile,Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Rio Fraile by Warrior Prince, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marina, Santa Marta, Colombia*

Marina, Santa Marta, Colombia by Warrior Prince, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sugarmill Riopaila Castilla- Colombia*

Sugarmill Riopaila Castilla- Colombia by Warrior Prince, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona National Park*

Tayrona National Park by Warrior Prince, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful Colombia*

Beautiful Colombia by Warrior Prince, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta Sunset -Explore*

Santa Marta Sunset -Explore- by Warrior Prince, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria, Bogotá DC*

Acuarelas que se secaron por los años que pasaron, pero que renacen entre colores embelleciendo la ya hermosa Bogotá... by Jefferson Gutierrez Romero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa tipica del departamento del Quindio en Colombia*

Typical House by Orlando Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca, Arauca, Colombia*

Tapete amarillo by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* Hato La Maporita en Arauca*

Arreando a La Majada by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tocando el Cacho*

Tocando el Cacho by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arpista de Arauca*

Gonzalo el arpista by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jinetes,Arauca,Colombia*

Jinetes by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Porque el llano es lindo, como dijo Juan Galindo*

Llanura infinita by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La caballada*

La caballada by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sabana.Tomada en la Vereda Las Monas*

Sabana by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Enlazando por la Tarde,Arauca,Colombia*

Enlazando por la Tarde by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyacá*

Villa de Leyva by Louise Mahot, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mongui,Boyacá*

Mongui by Louise Mahot, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mongui,Boyacá*

Mongui by Louise Mahot, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mongui,Boyacá*

Mongui by Louise Mahot, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mongui,Boyacá*

Mongui by Louise Mahot, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mongui,Boyacá*

Mongui by Louise Mahot, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mongui,Boyacá*

Mongui by Louise Mahot, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mongui,Boyacá*

Mongui by Louise Mahot, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Una tarde araucana...*

Atardecer Arauca by dansar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arreboles,Arauca*

Arreboles by dansar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Asando la carne a la llanera*

A la llanera by dansar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chigüire,Roedor latinoamericano...*

Chigüire by dansar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amaneciendo en Arauca.Río Arauca, puente internacional José Antonio Paéz.*

Amaneciendo en Arauca by dansar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cayena rosada*

Cayena rosada by dansar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Majada - pozuelo*

majada - pozuelo by Felipe Barragán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caney, cerca a Restrepo-Meta*

Lago en el Caney by Gerson Montenegro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lesser Yellow-headed Vulture - Cathartes burrovianus.Río Meta, caño Guanapalo.*

Lesser Yellow-headed Vulture - Cathartes burrovianus by Sebastián Restrepo Calle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bioparque Los Ocarros.Villavicencio, Meta, Colombia*

Bioparque Los Ocarros by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotaneando by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Veranera*

Veranera by Sebas Puente R, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bosque encantado*

Bosque by guangino1980, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna de Tota Boyacá*

Enfoque laguna de Tota by guangino1980, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Choachi, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Bajo la chorrera by RICHARD VILLALBA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fomeque, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Paraje de Chingaza by RICHARD VILLALBA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral de Villavicencio*

Catedral de Villavicencio by Camilo Andres Cubides Vergara, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna de Tota "Hotel Las Rocas"*

Cena perfecta by guangino1980, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona, Colombia*

Tayrona, Colombia by guangino1980, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Piscina natural*

Piscina natural by G_D ♪, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fomeque, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Bellos capullos by RICHARD VILLALBA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ubaque, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

IMG_1836 by RICHARD VILLALBA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parte del cielo... Guajiro*

Parte del cielo... Guajiro by guangino1980, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villao*

Villao by Alejandro Guzmán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vereda la Primavera, Villavicencio Meta*

Vereda la Primavera, Villavicencio Meta by Sebas Puente R, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio, Meta, Colombia*

Sin título by Alejandra Brausín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá - Centro by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá - Centro by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Centro de Bogotá by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Centro de Bogotá by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio, Meta, Colombia*

DJI_000700 by JFRM_, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cundinamarca,Colombia*

DSC_015724 by JFRM_, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

DSC_016424 by JFRM_, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cordillera Oriental*

DSC_020324 by JFRM_, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cerro de Guadalupe,Bogotá D.C*

Guadalupe by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cundinamarca,Colombia*

DSC_007524 by JFRM_, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Guadalupe by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá IPHONE by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cundinamarca,Colombia*

DSC_005424 by JFRM_, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Castle Marroquín,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_004624 by JFRM_, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria,Bogotá D.C*

Hoy tarde de caminata por la Candelaria haciendo tiempo y aclararando ideas by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria,Bogotá D.C*

Hoy tarde de caminata por la Candelaria haciendo tiempo y aclararando ideas by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria,Bogotá D.C*

Hoy tarde de caminata por la Candelaria haciendo tiempo y aclararando ideas by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogot´D.C Downtown*

Centro de Bogotá by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C Downtown*

Centro de Bogotá by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C Center*

Bogotá - Centro by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Orgullo Gay,Bogotá D.C*

DSC_001224 by JFRM_, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Working*

DSC_005824 by JFRM_, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria,Bogotá D.C*

Hoy tarde de caminata por la Candelaria haciendo tiempo y aclararando ideas by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Christmas in Bogotá D.C*

72 con 11 by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Christmas in Bogotá D.C*

luces by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cathedral Bogotá D.C*

Catedral by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Las Aguas, Bogotá, Distrito Especial*

Al infinito 2 by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Las Aguas, Bogotá, Distrito Especial*

Luna by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Merced, Bogotá, Distrito Especial*

Mi Hermosa Bogotá by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Verde by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Usaquen,Bogotá D.C*

Kra7 by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Av Jimenez con septima,Bogotá D.C*

Av Jimenez con septima by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Naturaleza en puente Nacional*

Naturaleza en puente Nacional by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Sebastian Galarza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wayúu women from northern Guajira*

Mujeres wayúu de la alta Guajira / Wayúu women from northern Guajira by Sebastian Galarza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Nemqueteba (II) by Sebastian Galarza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta Seaside in Colombia*

santa marta by wouter van eenoo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Masked trogon ,San Juanito,Meta*

Trogon personatus - Masked trogon - Trogón enmascarado by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Green iguana,El Salado,Valle del Cauca*

Iguana iguana - Green iguana - Iguana común by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Scarlet ibis,Valle del Cauca*

Eudocimus ruber - Scarlet ibis - Corocora by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Cristalina, Santa María, Boyacá*

El triunfo de las bromelias by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauco,San Luis de Gaceno, Boyaca, Colombia*

Anhima cornuta - Horned screamer - Arauco by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* Colibrí paramuno,Choachi, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Aglaeactis cupripennis - Shining Sunbeam - Colibrí paramuno by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colibrí pico de espada,Choachi, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Ensifera ensifera - Sword-billed Hummingbird - Colibrí pico de espada by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monjita cabeciamarilla,Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Chrysomus icterocephalus - Yellow-hooded blackbird - Monjita cabeciamarilla by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* zafiro coroniverde,Dagua, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Thalurania fannyi - Green-crowned wood nymph - zafiro coroniverde by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*American flamingo,El Penon, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Phoenicopterus ruber - American flamingo - flamenco del Caribe by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lechuzón orejudo,Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Pseudoscops clamator - Striped owl - Lechuzón orejudo by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PNN Chingaza*

PNN Chingaza by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Volcán Nevado del Tolima*

Volcán Nevado del Tolima by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá Botanical Gardens*

Coevolution by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Humedal Córdoba*

Rupornis magnirostris - Roadside hawk - Gavilán pollero by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cauca*

A Weevil found at the airport by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tángara multicolor,Dagua, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Chlorochrysa nitidissima - Multicoloured tanager - Tángara multicolor by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colibrí de ,Dagua, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Ocreatus underwoodii - Booted racket-tail - Colibrí de raquetas by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cometa verdiazul,Dagua, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Aglaiocercus kingi - Long-tailed sylph - Cometa verdiazul by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Black-headed snake,Dagua, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Tantilla melanocephala - Black-headed snake - Culebra de cabeza negra by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brown pelican ,El Penon, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Pelecanus occidentalis - Brown pelican - Pelicano pardo by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Spectacled bear,Valle del Cauca*

Tremarctos ornatus - Spectacled bear - Oso de anteojos by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cotton-headed tamarin,Valle del Cauca*

Saguinus oedipus - Cotton-headed tamarin - Tití cabeciblanco by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Blue-winged Mountain-tanager ,Dagua, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Anisognathus somptuosus - Blue-winged Mountain-tanager - Tángara primavera by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Red-headed barbet,Valle del Cauca*

Eubucco bourcierii - Red-headed barbet - Torito cabecirrojo by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Venado de cola blanca,Chuscales, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Odocoileus virginianus - White-tailed deer - Venado de cola blanca by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cometa coliverde,La Calera, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Lesbia nuna - Green-tailed trainbearer - Cometa coliverde by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rufous-collared Sparrow,Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Zonotrichia capensis - Rufous-collared Sparrow - Copetón by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Backlit Iguana,Jamundi, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Backlit Iguana by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Phimosus infuscatus,Jamundi, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Phimosus infuscatus - Bare-face Ibis - Ibis afeitado by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Spot-breasted Woodpecker,Jamundi, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Colaptes punctigula - Spot-breasted Woodpecker - Carpintero de pecho punteado by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Snowy egret,Jamundi, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Egretta thula - Snowy egret - Garceta nívea by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alcaraván,Llanos Orientales,Colombia*

Vanellus chilensis - Pellar - Alcaraván by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Red-tail squirrel,Valle del Cauca*

Sciurus granatensis - Red-tail squirrel - Ardilla de cola roja by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Harlequin poison-dart frog,Loboguerrero, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Oophaga histrionica - Harlequin poison-dart frog - Rana cocoi by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Broad-winged hawk,Guasca, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Buteo platypterus - Broad-winged hawk - Gavilán aliancho by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chrysomus icterocephalus,Cota,Cundinamarca*

Chrysomus icterocephalus - Yellow-hooded blackbird - Monjita by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sciurus granatensis,Cundinamarca*

Sciurus granatensis by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Anolis heterodermus,Alban,Cundinamarca*

Anolis heterodermus by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bike sharing in Medellin*

Bike sharing in Medellin by Dubi Kaufmann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Medellin by Dubi Kaufmann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Medellin by Dubi Kaufmann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Medellin by Dubi Kaufmann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Christmass decorations for sale in october.Envigado,Antioquia.*

Christmass decorations for sale in october. by Dubi Kaufmann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,this is the real color.*

Medellin by Dubi Kaufmann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Starbucks,Milla de Oro,Medellin*

Starbucks by Dubi Kaufmann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian Pizza...Corn, avocado and unknown pepperoni like meat.*

Colombian Pizza by Dubi Kaufmann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*egyptian sculpture at a neighborhood called Egypt,Bogotá D.C*

egyptian sculpture by Dubi Kaufmann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plants and flowers of Colombia*

Sin título by Dubi Kaufmann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias, Colombia*

Cartagena de Indias, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hotel Portón Medellín: Medellín, Colombia (2014).*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bucaramanga, Santander, Colombia*

Bucaramanga, Colombia by Hoteles Dann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Piano Bar — Hotel Dann Carlton (Bucaramanga, Colombia)*

Piano Bar — Hotel Dann Carlton (Bucaramanga, Colombia) by Hoteles Dann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Solarium Piscina, Hotel Dann Carlton Bucaramanga (Bucaramanga, Colombia*

Solarium Piscina, Hotel Dann Carlton Bucaramanga (Bucaramanga, Colombia) (2) by Hoteles Dann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hotel in Bucaramanga,Colombia*

Sala del Lobby — Hotel Dann Carlton (Bucaramanga, Colombia) by Hoteles Dann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hilton,Bogotá D.C*

Hilton Bogota by Longhorn Nation, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

View from the Hilton by Oliver Chesler, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guaymaral. Bogotá DC. Cundinamarca. Colombia*

Ruta Rural by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de Toros. Bogota. Colombia*

Luces de la "Santa María" by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Corrida de Rejoneo.Bogota. Colombia*

Horses - Caballos by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Av. Cra. 7 con Calle 28.Bogota. Colombia*

Plaza y Torres by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Planetario - Plaza de Toros - Torres del Parque,Bogotá D.C*

Planetario - Plaza de Toros - Torres del Parque by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colpatria Tower - Bogota Nightscape*

Colpatria Tower - Bogota Nightscape by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salmona's work.Bogota. Colombia*

Torres del Parque by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Downtown Bogota*

Downtown Bogota 1 by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nightscape - Bogota. Colombia*

Nightscape - Bogota. Colombia by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Luces de Navidad en La T (T Zone) 
Bogota. Colombia*

Luces de Navidad en La T (T Zone) by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio, Meta, Colombia*

Sin título by Alejandra Brausín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park,Santa Marta*

Sin título by guangino1980, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plants and flowers of Colombia*

Mariposa Amarilla by Sebas Puente R, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mandarina,Recolección y selección*

Mandarina by guangino1980, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park,Santa Marta*

Parque tayrona by guangino1980, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander*

Casa en bloque de arena, Colombia by guangino1980, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paisaje Piedemonte llanero*

Paisaje Piedemonte llanero by guangino1980, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunel Bogotá - Villavicencio*

Tunel Bogotá - Villao by Mario Quintero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manada chiguiros,Casanare*

Manada chiguiros by Juan Almonacid, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Molas capas de sabiduría y arte.*

Tesoro #6 Rayas. Molas capas de sabiduría y arte. by Angela MGM, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Islas del Rosario, Mar Caribe, Colombia*

DSC_3507 Islas del Rosario, Mar Caribe, Colombia by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Rada, Cordoba, Colombia*

Amanecer en la casa de la roca by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Rada, Cordoba, Colombia*

Observando el ocaso by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena maritime traffic.Colombia*

Cartagena Movimiento marítimo. Cartagena Seeverkehr. Cartagena maritime traffic by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cabrero, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

Cartagena calle Don Sancho. Cartagena Don Sancho Straße. Cartagena Don Sancho Street. by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Frozen Yogurt, Cartagena Colombia*

Frozen Yogurt, Cartagena Colombia by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena, Colombia. Acera. Gehweg. Sidewalk*

Peaton. Fußgänger. Pedestrian. by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cabrero, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

Green in red by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Profiles.Café Juan Valdés, Cartagena, Colombia*

Siluetas. Silhouetten. Profiles. by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vaupes,Colombia*

vaupes by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahía de Cispatá*

Cispata by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Cruz de Lorica*

lorica by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Cruz de Lorica*

Lorica by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Farmer,Boyacá*

los colores by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Río Vaupés,Mitú*

Mitú by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

bogota by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mapalé,Isla Fuerte*

mapale by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tolima,Colombia*

tolima by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cauca,Colombia*

valle by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Paicol. Huila.*_

Paicol. Huila. by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nocturna. Volcán Nevado del Ruiz. Cumanday*

Nocturna. Volcán Nevado del Ruiz. Cumanday by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Yaguará,Huila*

IMG_2229 by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Campos del Tolima*

R4. Campos del Tolima. by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cuevas del Moan. Tolima.*

Cuevas del Moan. Tolima. by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desierto de la Tatacoa*

Desierto de la Tatacoa by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paicol. Huila.Colombia*

Paicol. Huila. by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Huila.Colombia*

Huila. by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunja.Boyacá.Colombia*

Tunja. by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El viejo camino. Atardecer en los campos del Tolima.*

El viejo camino. Atardecer en los campos del Tolima. by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*DOBLE CALZADA SANTANDER DE QUILICHAO - CALI*

DOBLE CALZADA SANTANDER DE QUILICHAO - CALI by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá River*

Río Bogotá, Bogotá River by Gabriel Guerrero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PEREIRA_EL LAGO*

PEREIRA_EL LAGO by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*CASA ANTIGUA EN LA DORADA*

CASA ANTIGUA EN LA DORADA by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PARQUE ALPINA, SOPÓ*

PARQUE ALPINA_ SOPO by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatavita, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

NUEVA GUATAVITA by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*CATEDRAL DE POPAYAN*

CATEDRAL DE POPAYAN by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Urban yellow fense by Hugo Molano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

La Siete, Bogotá D.C. by JorgeAle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Northern Bogota by Life Nomadic, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Charalá,Santander*

Charalá by Victor Sanabria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plants and flowers of Colombia*

Arrechales by Victor Sanabria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plants and flowers of Colombia*

Dominga by Victor Sanabria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gairaca*

Gairaca by Victor Sanabria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Cañón del Chicamocha,Santander*_

Cañón al 28. by Victor Sanabria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guadalupe - Santander*

Guadalupe - Santander by Victor Sanabria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Atardecer Bumangués*

Atardecer Bumangués II by Victor Sanabria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Concurso "Nuevas revelaciones del tiple y el requinto".*

Concurso "Nuevas revelaciones del tiple y el requinto". by Victor Sanabria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*"Nuestras raíces"*

"Nuestras raíces" by Victor Sanabria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plants and flowers of Colombia*

Busqué una flor, sin darme cuenta encontré... by Victor Sanabria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plants and flowers of Colombia*

Intento de Bokeh by Victor Sanabria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plants and flowers of Colombia*

Camino a la flor by Victor Sanabria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cascada de Juan Curí*

Cascada de Juan Curí by Victor Sanabria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plants and flowers of Colombia*

Série de temporada dos Ipês-amarelos (Tabebuia chrysotricha) - 04-08-2009 - IMG_3470 by Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plants and flowers of Colombia*

Flores de Colombia by Pilar Cerisola, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plants and flowers of Colombia*

La Primavera llegó by Pilar Cerisola, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers of Colombia*

Flores de Colombia by Pilar Cerisola, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plants and flowers of Colombia*

Flores de Colombia by Pilar Cerisola, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Orquideas de Fusagasugá Colombia*

Orquideas de Fusagasugá Colombia by Pilar Cerisola, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vegetación Lago de Tota Boyacá Colombia*

Vegetación Lago de Tota Boyacá Colombia by Pilar Cerisola, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Orquidea en el La orilla del Lago de Tota Boyacá Colombia*

Orquidea en el La orilla del Lago de Tota Boyacá Colombia by Pilar Cerisola, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias, Colombia*

Cartagena de Indias, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by Jeremy Hurtado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres y Providencia, Colombia*

El mar de Providencia / The sea of Old Providence, Colombia by Jorge J Restrepo A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lagarto azul / Blue whiplizard (Cnemidophorus lemniscatus).San Andres y Providencia, Colombia*

Lagarto azul / Blue whiplizard (Cnemidophorus lemniscatus) by Jorge J Restrepo A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El malecón de Providencia / Old Providence seafront*

El malecón de Providencia / Old Providence seafront by Jorge J Restrepo A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia Bautista Central, Providencia / Central Baptist Church, Old Providence, Colombia*

Iglesia Bautista Central, Providencia / Central Baptist Church, Old Providence, Colombia by Jorge J Restrepo A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Old Providence*

Atardecer en Providencia / Sunset at Old Providence by Jorge J Restrepo A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*White orchid,Flowers of Colombia (Brassavola nodosa)*

Orquidea blanca / White orchid (Brassavola nodosa) by Jorge J Restrepo A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Morgan's head.San Andres y Providencia, Colombia*

La cabeza de Morgan / Morgan's head by Jorge J Restrepo A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Cielo en Providencia / Sky in Old Providence*_

Cielo en Providencia / Sky in Old Providence by Jorge J Restrepo A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*paramo de Santurban 19: Orquidea silvestre/ Wild orchid*

paramo de Santurban 19: Orquidea silvestre/ Wild orchid by Jorge J Restrepo A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paramo Santurban 17: Flores silvestres / Wildflowers (Castilleja sp.)*

Paramo Santurban 17: Flores silvestres / Wildflowers (Castilleja sp.) by Jorge J Restrepo A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Páramo de Santurban 12: Flores silvestres / Wild flowers*

Páramo de Santurban 12: Flores silvestres / Wild flowers by Jorge J Restrepo A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paramo de Santurban 2: orquídea silvestre / wild orchid (Telipogon nervosus)*

Paramo de Santurban 2: orquídea silvestre / wild orchid (Telipogon nervosus) by Jorge J Restrepo A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rio Claro*

Rio Claro by Jorge J Restrepo A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zaragoza church.Zaragoza, Antioquia, Colombia*

Iglesia de Zaragoza / Zaragoza church by Jorge J Restrepo A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Early morning rays,Antioquía,Colombia*

Early morning rays / Rayos de la mañana by Jorge J Restrepo A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cerro Tusa:These igneous hills were intruded in the necks of volcanoes about 10 million years*

Cerro Tusa by Jorge J Restrepo A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andrés Island,Colombia*

San Andrés by Jeremy Hurtado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park,Santa Marta*

Tayrona by Jeremy Hurtado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park,Santa Marta*

Tayrona by Jeremy Hurtado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park,Santa Marta*

Tayrona by Jeremy Hurtado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park,Santa Marta*

Tayrona by Jeremy Hurtado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jhonny Cay,San Andrés Island,Colombia*

Jhonny Cay by Jeremy Hurtado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cerros de Mavecure,Guainia*

mave by Jeremy Hurtado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Colombia*

Santa Marta by Jeremy Hurtado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cerros de Mavecure,Guainia*

Mavecure by Jeremy Hurtado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Colombia*

Santa Marta by Jeremy Hurtado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Colombia*

Santa Marta by Jeremy Hurtado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Colombia*

Santa Marta by Jeremy Hurtado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá by Jeremy Hurtado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Universidad Javeriana*

Javeriana by Jeremy Hurtado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chía,Cundinamarca*

Chía by Jeremy Hurtado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia Hermosa*

Colombia Hermosa by Luis Monsa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere in Colombia*

Colombia hermosa. by Luis Monsa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Hermosa Cartagena by Patricia Esquivel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calí y sus colores*

Calí y sus colores by Patricia Esquivel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Graffitis,Cali*

Graffitis by Patricia Esquivel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Full color,Guatape,Antioquia*

Calle del Recuerdo by Patricia Esquivel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sombrillas en el pueblo de Guatapé*

Umbrellas by Patricia Esquivel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Piedra del Peñol*

Piedra del Peñol by Patricia Esquivel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Teleférico de Medellín*

Teleférico de Medellín by Patricia Esquivel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena de Indias by Patricia Esquivel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santuario de las Lajas,Nariño,Colombia*

Colombia by Patricia Esquivel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral de Santa Marta*

Santa Marta by Patricia Esquivel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle de Cocora,Quindio*

Valle de Cocora by Patricia Esquivel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Medellín by Patricia Esquivel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pueblito paisa*

Pueblito Paisa by Patricia Esquivel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Calles de Cartagena by Patricia Esquivel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Vida nocturna en Cartagena by Patricia Esquivel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barú Island*

Isla Baru by Patricia Esquivel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mitu,Vaupés 2012*

Mitu 2012 by hernan navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mitú,Vaupés*

mitu by hernan navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rio Vaupes*

Rio Vaupes by Oscar Fernando Alvarez Ortiz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cayo Acuario San Andres Island*

Cayo Acuario San Andres Island by Oscar Fernando Alvarez Ortiz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres Island,Colombia*

20170513_121057 by Oscar Fernando Alvarez Ortiz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jhonny Cay*

Jhonny Cay by Oscar Fernando Alvarez Ortiz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cayo Acuario - San Andres*

Cayo Acuario - San Andres by Oscar Fernando Alvarez Ortiz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vía Pamplona,Norte de Santander*

CARRETERA PANAMAERICA - Pamplona - Chitagá N.S. by CIRO CANO, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*CARRETERA PANAMAERICA - Pamplona - Chitagá N.S.*

CARRETERA PANAMAERICA - Pamplona - Chitagá N.S. by CIRO CANO, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PAMPLONA - COLOMBIA*

PAMPLONA - COLOMBIA by CIRO CANO, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PAMPLONA - COLOMBIA*

PAMPLONA - COLOMBIA by CIRO CANO, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*CACHIRÍ - EL BOQUERÓN - ARBOLEDAS N.S.*

CACHIRÍ - EL BOQUERÓN - ARBOLEDAS N.S. by CIRO CANO, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*CACHIRÍ - EL BOQUERÓN - ARBOLEDAS N.S.*

CACHIRÍ - EL BOQUERÓN - ARBOLEDAS N.S. by CIRO CANO, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*CACHIRÍ - EL BOQUERÓN - ARBOLEDAS N.S.*

CACHIRÍ - EL BOQUERÓN - ARBOLEDAS N.S. by CIRO CANO, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*CACHIRÍ - EL BOQUERÓN - ARBOLEDAS N.S.*

CACHIRÍ - EL BOQUERÓN - ARBOLEDAS N.S. by CIRO CANO, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*CACHIRÍ - S.S. - Colombia*

CACHIRÍ - S.S. - Colombia by CIRO CANO, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*CACHIRÍ - S.S. - Colombia*

CACHIRÍ - S.S. - Colombia by CIRO CANO, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*CACHIRÍ - S.S. - Colombia*

CACHIRÍ - S.S. - Colombia by CIRO CANO, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*CACHIRÍ - S.S. - Colombia*

CACHIRÍ - S.S. - Colombia by CIRO CANO, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*CACHIRÍ - S.S. - Colombia*

CACHIRÍ - S.S. - Colombia by CIRO CANO, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*CACHIRÍ - S.S. - Colombia*

CACHIRÍ - S.S. - Colombia by CIRO CANO, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*CACHIRÍ - S.S. - Colombia*

CACHIRÍ - S.S. - Colombia by CIRO CANO, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*SURATÁ S.S. - Vía a Cachirí S.S. - Colombia*

SURATÁ S.S. - Vía a Cachirí S.S. - Colombia by CIRO CANO, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*HOTEL CACIQUE MATANZÚ - Matanza - S.S.*

HOTEL CACIQUE MATANZÚ - Matanza - S.S. by CIRO CANO, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*SAN ANTONIO DE CALIFORNIA - S.S. - Colombia*

SAN ANTONIO DE CALIFORNIA - S.S. - Colombia by CIRO CANO, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*SURATÁ - S.S. - Colombia*

SURATÁ - S.S. - Colombia by CIRO CANO, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*SURATÁ - S.S. - Colombia*

SURATÁ - S.S. - Colombia by CIRO CANO, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Un guia busca delfines rosados en el amazonas*

Guia en el amazonas by david vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cerro el santisimo.Santander - Colombia*

Cerro el santisimo by david vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amazonas River,Colombia*

Amazonas - Aguas najas by david vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El gran amazonas*

El gran amazonas by david vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monumento a la Santanderianidad*

Monumento a la Santanderianidad by david vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calles de Barichara*

Calles de Barichara by david vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara - Santander*

Barichara - Santander by david vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*MINI 127 - BMW Plaza,Medellín*

BMW plaza - MINI. by david vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Biblioteca Julio Mario Santo Domingo - Bogotá D.C*

Biblioteca Julio Mario Santo Domingo - Bogotá by david vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatavita,Cundinamarca*

foto by david vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Raquira - Boyaca*

Raquira - Boyaca by david vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres Island*

foto by david vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Panorámica Plaza Alfonso López de Valledupar*

panoramica Plaza Alfonso López de Valledupar by david vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Castillo de San Felipe,Cartagena de Indias*

Castillo de San Felipe by david vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santuario de las lajas - Ipiales Colombia*

Santuario de las lajas - Ipiales Colombia by david vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Clinica Cl. 100.Bogotá D.C*

Clinica Cl. 100 by david vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Biblioteca publica Virgilio Barco.Bogotá D.C*

Biblioteca publica Virgilio Barco by david vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pantano de Vargas,Boyacá*

salve usted la patria! pantano de vargas by david vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna de Tota*

El mar del interior by david vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in the city of Paipa Boyacá Colombia*

Fenomeno by david vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Auditorio Fabio Lozano, Universidad Jorge Tadeo Lozano*

Auditorio Fabio Lozano, Universidad Jorge Tadeo Lozano by david vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de leyva,Boyacá,Colombia*

Villa de leyva by david vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hotel Marriot Cali- Colombia*

Hotel Marriot Cali- Colombia by david vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Choconta,Cundinamarca 2014*

Choconta Cundinamarca 2014 by david vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Universidad de los Andes*

Universidad de los Andes by david vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Airport International El Dorado,Bogotá D.C*

El Dorado by david vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Color Run Bogotá D.C*

Color Run Bogota by david vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Atardecer en el Castillo de San Felipe,Cartagena de Indias*

Atardecer en el Castillo de San Felipe by Pablo Andrés Montoya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Festival de la Guabina y el Tiple.*

Festival de la Guabina y el Tiple. by Daniel Ocampo Rincón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Festival de la Guabina y el Tiple.*

Festival de la Guabina y el Tiple. by Daniel Ocampo Rincón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de Vélez - Santander.*

Festival de la Guabina y el Tiple. by Daniel Ocampo Rincón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Veléz,Santander*

Festival de la Guabina y el Tiple. by Daniel Ocampo Rincón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Veléz,Santander*

Festival de la Guabina y el Tiple. by Daniel Ocampo Rincón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coquito, panela y un gran vendedor.*

Coquito, panela y un gran vendedor. by Daniel Ocampo Rincón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bocadillo Veleño...*

Bocadillo Veleño... by Daniel Ocampo Rincón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flores en Vélez...*

Flores en Vélez... by Daniel Ocampo Rincón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Festival de la Guabina y el Tiple (Vélez- Santander) Agosto 2017*

Niños, legado... by Daniel Ocampo Rincón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Al salir el sol en el Neusa.*

Al salir el sol en el Neusa. by Daniel Ocampo Rincón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Un curioso Ballenato.Pacífico Colombiano.*

Un curioso Ballenato. by Daniel Ocampo Rincón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fotografía tomada en Bojayá (Chocó)*

... by Daniel Ocampo Rincón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Via Bogota-Choachi*

Vía Bogotá-Choachi by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Choachi (Cundinamarca)*

Choachí (Cundinamarca) by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sicalis flaveola*

Sicalis flaveola by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Joropódromo en Villavicencio*

Joropeando bajo la lluvia by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset,Meta*

Atardecer by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Restaurante La Zarzuela — Hotel Spiwak, Cali - Colombia*

Restaurante La Zarzuela — Hotel Spiwak, Cali - Colombia by Hotel Spiwak, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque de la 93,Bogotá D.C*

Parque de la 93 by Enrique Barreal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zona T Bogota*

They were expecting me Â…. #americanofeo #jetro #bogota (at Zona Rosa & Zona T BogotÃ¡) by jetro sexual, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate… from the center and top of Bogotá Colombia.*

Monserrate… from the center and top of Bogotá Colombia. #monserrate #bogota #colombia # #jetro (at Monserrate bogota) by jetro sexual, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá Colombia over Carrera 7 - This main artery is closed off on Sunday (and holidays) and open to bicyclist, runners, walkers, wonders, pets, vendors *

Bogotá Colombia over Carrera 7 - This main artery is closed off on Sunday (and holidays) and open to bicyclist, runners, walkers, wonders, pets, vendors #bogota #colombia # (at Bogotá, Colombia) by jetro sexual, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lluvia de Medellin*

Lluvia de MedellÃ*n #medellin #colombia # #lluvia #rain #jetro (at MedellÃ*n, Antioquia) by jetro sexual, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Limusinas,Bogota D.C*

las limusinas mas largas de Bogota y Colombia by LIMOCOLOMBIA LAS LIMUSINAS MAS LUJOSAS DE COLOMBIA Y BOGOTA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calle 72, Los Rosales, Bogota*

Los Rosales 001 by Jorge Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza Mayor, Medellin*

Plaza Mayor, MedellÃ*n by Jorge GÃ³mez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Atardecer desde Monserrate*

Atardecer desde Monserrate by Jorge Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa en Chapinero Alto; Bogota.*

Buganvillas by Jorge Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arco Iris en Los Rosales*

Arco Iris by Jorge Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunday Afternoon At Bogota's "Zona Rosa"*

Sunday Afternoon At Bogota's "Zona Rosa" by cfrincon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palacio de San Francisco*

Palacio de San Francisco by cfrincon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Juan Valdez Coffee*

Juan Valdez by janeyhenning, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coffee Park*

Eje Cafetero by Sebastian Rodriguez Marin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coffee Park*

Eje Cafetero by Sebastian Rodriguez Marin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Filandia, Colombia*

Filandia, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Filandia, Colombia*

Filandia, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coffee Park*

Parque del Café 2 by Silvana Romero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Coffee Park*_

Estación de tren 2 by Silvana Romero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coffee Park*

De exportación by Silvana Romero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coffee Park*

Camino by Silvana Romero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coffee Park*

Sin niños by Silvana Romero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coffee Park*

Iglesia by Silvana Romero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coffee Park*

Estación by Silvana Romero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coffee Park*

Estación de tren by Silvana Romero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Piscilago Park*

Bogota 183 by David Savage, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Piscilago Park*

Bogota 164 by David Savage, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Piscilago Park*

Bogota 175 by David Savage, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Piscilago Park*

Piscilago by Carlos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona national park, Magdalena,Colombia.*

Parque Tayrona - Piscina by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oriente de Medellín - Colombia, tierra de Flores*

Oriente de Medellín - Colombia, tierra de Flores by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Feria de Las Flores 2016 En la previa del Desfile de Silleteros,Medellín*

Feria de Las Flores 2016 En la previa del Desfile de Silleteros by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile de Silleteros, Feria de Las Flores - Medellín - Antioquia.*

Feria de Las Flores 2016 Silleteros en la previa del Desfile de Silleteros by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile de Silleteros, Feria de Las Flores - Medellín - Antioquia.*

Feria de Las Flores 2016 Desfile de Silleteros con Silletas Tradicionales by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina - Caldas - Colombia.*

Veredas El Cedrito by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque de Berrio - Medellín*

Parque de Berrio - Medellín by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Vendedor de Sombreros*

El Vendedor de Sombreros by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Artesana
Parque de Bolivar, Centro de Medellín (WorldWide Photowalk - Medellín)
*

La Artesana by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Estatua Ecuestre del Libertador Simón Bolivar por Giovanni Anderlini.Medellín*

Estatua Ecuestre del Libertador Simón Bolivar por Giovanni Anderlini. by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral de Pasto - Nariño - Colombia*

Catedral de Pasto - Nariño - Colombia by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna de La Cocha - Nariño - Colombia*

Laguna de La Cocha - Nariño - Colombia by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Vaquita en La Vereda de El Puerto - La Cocha - Nariño*

La Vaquita en La Vereda de El Puerto - La Cocha - Nariño by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vereda de El Puerto - Laguna de La Cocha - Nariño*

Vereda de El Puerto - Laguna de La Cocha - Nariño by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vereda de El Puerto - Laguna de La Cocha - Nariño*

Vereda de El Puerto - Laguna de La Cocha - Nariño by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vereda de El Puerto - Laguna de La Cocha - Nariño*

Vereda de El Puerto - Laguna de La Cocha - Nariño by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna de La Cocha - Nariño - Colombia*

Laguna de La Cocha - Nariño - Colombia by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cabo de La Vela - Colombia.*

Cabo de La Vela - Colombia. by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cerro Pilón de Azúcar - Cabo de La Vela - Colombia.*

Cerro Pilón de Azúcar - Cabo de La Vela - Colombia. by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desierto de La Guajira - Cabo de La Vela - Guajira*

Desierto de La Guajira - Cabo de La Vela - Guajira by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cabo de La Vela - Guajira - Colombia.*

Cabo de La Vela - Guajira - Colombia. by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cabo de La Vela - Guajira - Colombia.*

Cabo de La Vela - Guajira - Colombia. by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ranchería Utta (Antushi Jia) - Cabo de La Vela*

Ranchería Utta (Antushi Jia) - Cabo de La Vela by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ranchería Utta (Antushi Jia) - Cabo de La Vela*

Ranchería Utta (Antushi Jia) - Cabo de La Vela by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carolina del Principe,Antioquia*

Carolina del Principe by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carolina del Principe,Antioquia*

Carolina del Principe by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Carolina del Principe,Antioquia*_

Iglesia de La Inmaculada Concepcion by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carolina del Principe,Antioquia*

Carolina del Principe by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carolina del Principe,Antioquia*

Carolina del Principe by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carolina del Principe,Antioquia*

Carolina del Principe by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Salto, Antioquia, Colombia*

Teleférico de Guadalupe by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de Nuestra Señora del Carmen*

Iglesia de Nuestra Señora del Carmen by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Milla de oro de Medellín, Colombia*

Medellín - La Milla de Oro by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Milla de oro de MedellÃ*n, Colombia*

MedellÃ*n - La Milla de Oro by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palacio Municipal de Guatapé*

Palacio Municipal de Guatapé by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatape, Antioquia, Colombia*

Guatapé 15 by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín - Vista al Norte Av. Regional desde Bancolombia*

Medellín - Vista al Norte Av. Regional desde Bancolombia by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín - Pueblito Paisa*

MedellÃ*n - Pueblito Paisa 3 by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*At Meta's Department, Colombia*

East Plains Pano by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*East plains at Meta, Department, Colombia*

Lonely Tree at east plains by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*The Ariari river is near to the town of Granada on Meta's Department. Colombia*_

Alcaravan Bridge over Ariari River at Sunset by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*East plains on meta's department*

Sunset by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lonely Boat,Meta*

Lonely Boat by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia - Geographic center of the country 
Located at "Alto de Menegua" in Meta's department.*

Colombia - Geographic center of the country by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia - Granada Cathedral*

Colombia - Granada Cathedral by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia - Ariari River*

Colombia - Ariari River by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*East Plains,Puerto López,Meta*

East Plains by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Ariari river is near to the town of Granada on Meta's Department.*

Colombia - Ariari River by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Green Plains,Cabuyaro, Meta, Colombia*

Green Plains by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia - San Martin Church*

Colombia - San Martin Church by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia - San Martin main park*

Colombia - San Martin main park by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia - Humadea River*

Colombia - Humadea River by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia - Acacias Church*

Colombia - Acacias Church by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Acacias small town in meta's department*

Colombia - Acacias Main Park by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Mateo Church 
At Meta's department, Colombia*

San Mateo Church by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia - Sunset at east plains*

Colombia - Sunset at east plains by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia - Long roads of the east plains*

Colombia - Long roads of the east plains by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*This is the geographic center of Colombia*

Colombia - Alto de Menegua by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia - Puerto Lopez church*

Colombia - Puerto Lopez church by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerto Lopez, Meta Department. Colombia*

All blue by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio, Meta, Colombia*

El Meta by Yassef BriceÃ±o GarcÃ*a, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Moon And Music - Rock Al Parque 2017*

Moon And Music - Rock Al Parque 2017 by Yassef Briceño García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Teusaquillo, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Moon And Music - Rock Al Parque 2017 by Yassef Briceño García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cosmofolk desde NemocÃ³n*

Cosmofolk desde NemocÃ³n by Yassef BriceÃ±o GarcÃ*a, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Luís, San Andrés tranquilo*

San Luís, San Andrés tranquilo by Yassef Briceño García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desierto de la Tatacoa*

Desierto de la Tatacoa by Yassef Briceño García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Paseos vario de 2016 by Yassef BriceÃ±o GarcÃ*a, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquira, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Welcome Zipaquistan! by Yassef Briceño García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa del Rosario, Norte de Santander, Colombia*

Casa de Santander by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bella vista, Cúcuta, Norte de Santander*

Bella vista, Cúcuta, Norte de Santander by Diego Dz Bautista, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cúcuta,Norte de Santander*

Cúcuta Nocturna by Diego Dz Bautista, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Avenida Libertadores - Cúcuta, Colombia*

Avenida Libertadores - Cúcuta, Colombia by Diego Dz Bautista, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Anillo vial de Crespo y túnel- Cartagena*

Túnel de Crespo by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Anillo vial de Crespo y túnel- Cartagena*

Anillo Vial de Crespo- Cartagena by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Anillo Vial de Crespo- Cartagena*

Anillo Vial de Crespo- Cartagena by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Anillo Vial de Crespo- Cartagena*

Anillo Vial de Crespo- Cartagena by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paralela Circunvalar de Montería (Mocarí) Concesión Córdoba-Sucre*

Paralela Circunvalar de Montería (Mocarí) Concesión Córdoba-Sucre by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr


----------



## chala (Oct 31, 2009)

*Salento Quindío*


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán: Catedral Basílica de Nuestra Señora de la Asunción*

PopayÃ¡n: Catedral BasÃ*lica de Nuestra SeÃ±ora de la AsunciÃ³n by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nuquí, Colombia.*

Nuquí, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villeta, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Maru extrema by Jairo Alejandro Martínez González, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque la independencia - Zipaquirá*

Parque la independencia - ZipaquiÃ¡ by Jairo Alejandro MartÃ*nez GonzÃ¡lez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amanecer en la Sabana,Nemocón*

Amanecer en la SÃ¡bana by Jairo Alejandro MartÃ*nez GonzÃ¡lez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Las luces corrern by Jairo Alejandro Martínez González, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ciudad amurallada - Cartagena- Colombia*

Ciudad amurallada - Cartagena- Colombia by Alejo Martínez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sumapaz River*

Luchando contra el rÃ*o by Alejo MartÃ*nez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paraiso Girardoteño*

Paraiso Girardoteño by Alejo Martínez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pereira, Risaralda, Colombia*

La cabra by Alejo Martínez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Views from the KM 18 just outside of Cali, Colombia*

Cali, Colombia - KM 18 by Stephanie Walsh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral de Sal,Zipaquirá*

Catedral de Sal by Daniel Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santo Eccehomo*

Santo Eccehomo by Diego Arenas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Ruiz (Colombia)*

Nevado del Ruiz (Colombia) by Julio Cesar Lopez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_Barranquilla, Bocas de Cenizas _

Barranquilla, Bocas de Cenizas 02 by Denis Jacquerye, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beach in Tayrona (Colombia)*

Beach in Tayrona (Colombia) by Sara y Tzunki (Cecilia e Francesco), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ibague, Colombia*

Ibague, Colombia by Stephen Downes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plants and flowers of Colombia*

Ibague, Colombia by Stephen Downes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plants and flowers of Colombia*

Ibague, Colombia by Stephen Downes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ibagué,Tolima*

Ibague, Colombia by Stephen Downes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Volcán Nevado de El Tolima, 5215m, Colombia*

2017-04-02-0036 by David Medina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Volcán Nevado de El Tolima, 5215m, Colombia*

2017-04-01-0009 by David Medina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Volcán Nevado de El Tolima*

2017-04-01-0024 by David Medina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Volcán Nevado de El Tolima*

2017-04-10-0012 by David Medina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Volcán Nevado de El Tolima*

2017-04-10-0020 by David Medina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Volcán Nevado de El Tolima*

2017-04-01-0017 by David Medina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena de Indias, Colombia 90's - 00's by David Medina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias, Colombia*

Cartagena de Indias, Colombia 90's - 00's by David Medina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_Cartagena de Indias, Colombia_

Cartagena de Indias, Colombia 90's - 00's by David Medina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias, Colombia*

Cartagena de Indias, Colombia 90's - 00's by David Medina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mesa de los Santos,Santander*

Mesa de los Santos by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Observatorio Solar Muisca*

Observatorio Solar Muisca by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Atardecer en Playa Blanca, Lago de Tota*

Atardecer en Playa Blanca, Lago de Tota by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Blanca, Lago de Tota*

Playa Blanca, Lago de Tota by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playas de Cañaveral*

Playas de Cañaveral by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_Mesa de los Santos, Santander, Colombia._

Salto del Duende by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salto del Duende*

Salto del Duende by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicamocha Canyon*

Chicamocha Canyon by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Los Santos, Santander, Colombia*

Niebla de la Mojarra by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de Giron,Santander,Colombia*

Plaza de Giron by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Air photo of the Cañón del rio Lebrija, Santander, Colombia*_

Cañón del rio Lebrija by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Iglesia de Barichara*_

Iglesia de Barichara by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bucaramanga,Santander, Colombia.*

Bucamanga de noche by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander, Colombia*

Barichara by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Piscina, Parque Tayrona*

Piscina, Parque Tayrona by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mar del Parque Tayrona*

Mar del Parque Tayrona by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tranvía de Ayacucho: Medellín, Colombia*

Tranvía de Ayacucho: Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Unidad Deportiva Atanasio Girardot.*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Unidad Deportiva Atanasio Girardot.*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín, Colombia Iglesia de San Ignacio.*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*MAMM (Museo de Arte Moderno de Medellín): Colombia*

MAMM (Museo de Arte Moderno de Medellín): Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Exterior del Museo de Arte Moderno de Medellín.*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sector comercial y residencial de Ciudad del Río, a la izquierda se encuentra ubicada la primera entrada del Musero de Arte Moderno de Medellín.*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sector comercial y residencial de Ciudad del Río.*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sede principal de Bancolombia.*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Avenida Regional. A la derecha la estación Industriales del metro de Medellín, y a la izquierda la sede principal de Bancolombia.*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Contraste entre el Tranvía Municipal de Medellín (1921) y el nuevo Tranvía de Ayacucho (2015).*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Estación San Antonio, enlace del metro con el Tranvía..*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Nuevo Tranvía de Ayacucho.*_

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Almacén Jumbo del Centro Comercial Santafé: Medellín, Colombia (2014).*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sector de La Calera en El Poblado.*

Medellín Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palacio de la Cultura Rafael Uribe Uribe.*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Biblioteca La Ladera León de Greiff: Medellín, Colombia*

Parque Biblioteca La Ladera León de Greiff: Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sombrillas en la entrada del Teatro Pablo Tobón: Medellín, Colombia (2014).*

MedellÃ*n, Colombia by AndrÃ©s Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calle 10 en el Barrio El Poblado.*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*MedellÃ*n, Colombia,Calle 10 en el barrio El Poblado.*

MedellÃ*n, Colombia by AndrÃ©s Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Entrada principal del Centro Integrado de Servicios Punto Clave.*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Exterior del Centro Comercial Santafé, el más grande la ciudad: Medellín, Colombia (2014).*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Navidad 2013 en el Centro Comercial Santafé Medellín.*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*En primer plano el Hotel Poblado Plaza, y al fondo el Affinity Hotel: MedellÃ*n, Colombia (2014).*

MedellÃ*n, Colombia by AndrÃ©s Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A la izquierda el Hotel Leblón, y a la derecha el Hotel Holiday Inn Express: Medellín, Colombia (2014).*

MedellÃ*n, Colombia by AndrÃ©s Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Fernando PLaza: Medellín, Colombia (2014).*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vía Las Palmas: Medellín, Colombia*

VÃ*a Las Palmas: MedellÃ*n, Colombia by AndrÃ©s Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puente peatonal sobre la Avenida San Juan: Medellín, Colombia (2014).*

MedellÃ*n, Colombia by AndrÃ©s Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque de San Antonio: Medellín, Colombia (2014).*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Intervención artística en el Parque de San Antonio: Medellín, Colombia (2014).*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Escultura del artista paisa Fernando Botero unicada en el Parque de San Antonio: Medellín, Colombia (2014).*

Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán: Iglesia de San Francisco*

PopayÃ¡n: Iglesia de San Francisco by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán: Iglesia de San Francisco*

PopayÃ¡n: Iglesia de San Francisco by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán: Casa Guillermo León Valencia*

Popayán: Casa Guillermo León Valencia by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jurubirá, Colombia.*

Jurubirá, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jurubirá, Colombia.*

Jurubirá, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Las Margaritas Hacienda, Huila, Colombia*

Cabra by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Los Farallones de La Pintada*

Los Farallones de La Pintada by Klaus Area Rug, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desierto de la Tatacoa*

Valle de los Fantasmas by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Festival de cometas,Villa de Leyva, Boyacá, Colombia.*

Festival de cometas by Hortúa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro de Memoria, Paz y Reconciliación*

Centro de Memoria, Paz y Reconciliación by Hortúa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mezquita Masjid Abou Bakr Alsiddiq,Bogotá, Colombia.*

Mezquita Masjid Abou Bakr Alsiddiq by Hortúa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Arenilla,Parque Nacional Natural Tayrona*

Playa Arenilla by Hortúa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Atardecer de domingo en Bogotá D.C*

Atardecer de domingo en BogotÃ¡ by HortÃºa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Crepúsculo bogotano*

Crepúsculo bogotano by Hortúa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plants and flowers of Colombia*

Flores by Hortúa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sopó,Cundinamarca*

Sopó by Hortúa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Mirla soposeña*_

Mirla soposeña by Hortúa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La bella Villa*

La bella Villa by Hortúa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cyanocorax yncas,photographed in the mountains outside Medellin.*

Cyanocorax yncas by Alex Pareja, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pozos Azules,Villa de Leyva, Boyaca, Colombi*

Pozos Azules by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia. Northern Screamer.*

Colombia. by Richard McManus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia. Bicoloured wren.*

Colombia by Richard McManus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia. Hummingbird.*

Colombia by Richard McManus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia. Yellow hooded blackbird.*

Colombia by Richard McManus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian Emerald*

Smeraldo Colombiano - Colombian Emerald by Angelo Petrozza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers on the sky,Cartagena de Indias*

flowers on the sky by 1jonathan1, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Morning tones,Cartagena de Indias*

Morning tones by 1jonathan1, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Balcony with flowers...Cartagena de Indias*

Balcony with flowers by 1jonathan1, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena colors*

cartagena colors by 1jonathan1, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ORGULLO COLOMBIANO*

Colombiano! by garczinski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A road in Guajira.*

behind by nickbruce483, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cultivo de frijol*

Cultivo de frijol _FAV0966_1 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pescando en el Rio Magdalena*

Pescador FAV_2126-2 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guacharaca*

Guacharaca_FAV2097 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cascada Velo de Novia*

Cascada Velo de Novia_FAV4269 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Atardecer Caribe Colombiano*

al ponerse el sol by john sprockel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cundinamarca,Colombia*

FAV_5047 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá,Colombia*

FAV_5028 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian mountains*

Colombian mountains FAV_0663 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá,Colombia*

FAV_5287 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tota lake*

Tota lake FAV_9317 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calle en Barichara*

FAV_4043 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá,Colombia*

FAV_4922 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque de los nevados, Colombia*

Nevado de Santa Isabel_DSC0118 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cerro de Tusa*

Cerro de Tusa_FAV5094 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander*

FAV_5805 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Betania,Colombia*

Betania_FAV0448 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Glistening-green Tanager,El Danubio - Valle del Cauca*

Tangara esmeralda - Chlorochrysa phoenicotis - Glistening-green Tanager by luis fernando serna agudelo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque natural de los nevados, Colombia*

Nevado de Santa Isabel_DSC0236 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Golden-crowned Tanager,Taken in PNN Los Nevados - Manizales, Caldas.*

Iridosornis rufivertex / Golden-crowned Tanager / Musguerito paramuno by J. Esteban BerrÃ*o, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bar-crested Antshrike,Taken in Manizales, Caldas.1.225 meters above sea level.*

Thamnophilus multistriatus / Bar-crested Antshrike / BatarÃ¡ carcajada by J. Esteban BerrÃ*o, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Shining Sunbeam,The photo was taken in PNN Los Nevados - Manizales, Caldas.*

Aglaeactis cupripennis / The Shining Sunbeam / Colibrí Paramuno by J. Esteban Berrío, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Keel-billed Toucan,The photo was taken in Puerto Triunfo, Antioquia.150 meters above sea level.*

Ramphastos sulfuratus / Keel-billed Toucan / Tucán caribeño by J. Esteban Berrío, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Masked Trogon,The photo was taken in San Sebastían reserve. El Retiro,Antioquia. 2100 meters above sea level.*

Trogon personatus / Masked Trogon / Trogón Enmascarado by J. Esteban Berrío, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monumento a los caidos,Bogotá D.C, Colombia*

Monumento a los caidos by Ricardo Macías Cárdenas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oficial de la Caballería de la Policía Nacional de Colombia*

Oficial de la CaballerÃ*a de la PolicÃ*a Nacional de Colombia by Ronald DueÃ±as, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San José (Popayán)*

San José (Popayán) by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tolu, Sucre, Colombia*

TolÃº - embarcadero by JosÃ© MarÃ*a Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Islote de Santa Cruz*

Islote de Santa Cruz (7) by JosÃ© MarÃ*a Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Múcura Club*

Múcura Club (6) by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Punta Faro *

Punta Faro (19) by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Onofre, Sucre, Colombia*

Punta Faro (7) by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Onofre, Sucre, Colombia*

Punta Faro (12) by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Punta Faro*

Punta Faro (4) by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Onofre, Sucre, Colombia*

Punta Faro (5) by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Puracé tras Belén, al amanecer HDR*

El PuracÃ© tras BelÃ©n, al amanecer HDR by JosÃ© MarÃ*a Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Finalmente, con el volcán Puracé*

Tarde de domingo 3 by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Purace, Cauca, Colombia*

Paisaje by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Purace, Cauca, Colombia*

Volcán Puracé enero 1987 - 2 by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Isla Gorgona*

Isla Gorgona (1) by JosÃ© MarÃ*a Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Timbiqui, Cauca, Colombia*

Rio Saija 2 by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Acantilado Gorgona*

Acantilado Gorgona 3 by JosÃ© MarÃ*a Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amanecer en el rio Guapi*

Amanecer en el rio Guapi by JosÃ© MarÃ*a Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ballena jorobada,El Charco, Narino, Colombia*

Ballena jorobada 2 by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Roadrunner is a street seller that keeps on moving in the streets and beaches of the Colombian Caribbean, here he is in Cartagena de Indias.*

El Correcaminos - The Roadrunner by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Personajes de las fiestas Novembrinas de Cartagena*

"Negritos" by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Blanca, Barú. Cartagena de Indias*

Playa Blanca, Barú. Cartagena de Indias by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Virada Cultural,Bogotá D.C*

Virada Cultural SP 4 by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in the Magdalena River*

Atardecer en el Magdalena by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calle de Mompóx*

Calle de Mompóx by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de Santa Barbara, Mompóx*

Iglesia de Santa Barbara, Mompóx by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mud Volcano*

Volcan del Totumo 5 by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mud volcano*

Volcan del Totumo 4 by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Montañas de los Andes,Colombia*

Montañas de los Andes by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Andes de Colombia*

Andes 5 by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Landscape Paisaje Altiplano*

Landscape Paisaje Altiplano by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vista aerea, Cartagena de Indias, Colombia.*

Paisaje Cartagena 3 by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paisaje Cartagena Landscape*

Paisaje Cartagena Landscape by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Andes en Colombia*

Andes 6 by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahia de Cartagena de Indias, Colombia*

Bahia de Cartagena de Indias, Colombia by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cerro de la Popa,Cartagena de Indias*

Cerro de la Popa by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tren turistico de la sabana. Bogotá,Colombia*

Tren turistico de la sabana. BogotÃ¡,Colombia by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guacamayos en el aviario de Barú. Cartagena de Indias.*

Guacamayos by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guacamayas en el aviario de Cartagena de Indias*

Guacamayas by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Grulla en el aviario de Cartagena de Indias.*

Grulla Real by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

La Tenaza by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Basilio de Palenque*

San Basilio de Palenque by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Convento de Augustinos Recoletos en el cerro de La Popa, Cartagena de Indias.*

Convento de La Popa by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El ARC Gloria es el buque escuela perteneciente a la Armada de Colombia y el buque insignia de su academia naval. *

ARC Gloria by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Cartagena de Indias, Centro Histórico*_

Cartagena de Indias, Centro Histórico by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manga, Cartagena de Indias, Colombia.*

Fuerte de El Pastelillo desde arriba by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Turbaco, Bolivar*

Turbaco, BolÃ*var by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fuerte de San Felipe de Barajas vista aérea*

Fuerte de San Felipe de Barajas vista aÃ©rea by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cocora Valley, Colombia*

Cocora Valley, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Punta Gallinas, Excursion La Guajira*

Punta Gallinas, Excursion La Guajira Day 3, Riohacha To Punta Gallinas, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Country Park ,Bogotá D.C*

Country Park - Pano by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A yellow alley*

A yellow alley by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cathedral of Bogota*

Cathedral of Bogota by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cusezar Building Bogota D.C, Colombia*

Cusezar Building by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales: Cable Aéreo (Terminal de Transportes)*

Manizales: Cable AÃ©reo (Terminal de Transportes) by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia: Villa de Leyva*

Colombia: Villa de Leyva by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva: El Fósil 
The museum El Fósil about 5 km outside of town has an almost complete kronosaurus fossil on display. It was found here in 1977.*

Villa de Leyva: El Fósil by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Labyrinth at the small botanical garden outside of Villa de Leyva.*

Colombia: Villa de Leyva by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva: Plaza Mayor*

Villa de Leyva: Plaza Mayor by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia: Villa de Leyva*

Colombia: Villa de Leyva by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyaca, Colombia*

Colombia: Villa de Leyva by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander, Colombia*

Barichara, Santander, Colombia by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander, Colombia*

Barichara, Santander, Colombia by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara: Iglesia de la Inmaculada Concepción*

Barichara: Iglesia de la Inmaculada Concepción by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara: Parque Central*

Barichara: Parque Central by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Barichara, Santander, Colombia*_

Barichara, Santander, Colombia by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara: Iglesia del Cementerio*

Barichara: Iglesia del Cementerio by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara: Iglesia de la Inmaculada Concepción*

Barichara: Iglesia de la Inmaculada Concepción by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia: Cañón del Chicamocha*

Colombia: Cañón del Chicamocha by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia: Parque Nacional del Chicamocha*

Colombia: Parque Nacional del Chicamocha by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia: Cañón del Chicamocha*

Colombia: Cañón del Chicamocha by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bucaramanga: Iglesia de San Laureano*

Bucaramanga: Iglesia de San Laureano by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bucaramanga: Catedral de la Sagrada Familia*

Bucaramanga: Catedral de la Sagrada Familia by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia: Magdalena River Valley*

Colombia: Magdalena River Valley by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Panorámica / Bogotá*

Panorámica / Bogotá by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ocaso / Cajica / Cundinamarca / Colombia*

Ocaso / Cajica / Cundinamarca / Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tucaneta / Bioparque*

Tucaneta / Bioparque 1 by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia Cajica / Cundinamarca / Colombia*

Iglesia Cajica / Cundinamarca / Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tren de la sabana*

Tren de la sabana 1 by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia Chía / Cundinamarca*

Iglesia Chía / Cundinamarca by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lago / Parque Simón Bolivar / Bogotá / Colombia*

Lago / Parque Simón Bolivar / Bogotá / Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plants and flowers of Colombia*

Victoria doble by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aguila de mil colores / Chía / Colombia*

Aguila de mil colores / Chía / Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carrera 7a / Bogotá / Colombia*

Carrera 7a / Bogotá / Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arquitectura en Bizkaia,Cundinamarca*

Arquitectura en Bizkaia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mecato,platanitos*

Mujeres en la jungla 2 by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Festival de cometas*

Persiguiendo sueños 6 by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Capilla / Panaca*

Capilla / Panaca by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El potro salvaje...*

El potro salvaje... by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vuelo de la libertad / Bogota / Colombia*

Vuelo de la libertad 3 / Bogota / Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vuelo de la libertad / Bogota / Colombia*

Vuelo de la libertad 6 / Bogota / Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de Toros La Santamaría / Bogotá / Colombia*

Plaza de Toros La Santamaría / Bogotá / Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colegio Mayor de San Bartolome / Bogotá / Colombia*

Colegio Mayor de San Bartolome / Bogotá / Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*GRIFO / EN NUESTRA PLAZA DE BOLIVAR / Bogotá / Colombia*

GRIFO / EN NUESTRA PLAZA DE BOLIVAR / Bogotá / Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro Internacional de Bogotá El poderio de los bancos!!!!!*

Centro Internacional de BogotÃ¡ Â¡El poderÃ*o de los bancos!!!!! by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Patio Azul*

Patio Azul by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## chala (Oct 31, 2009)

Quindìo


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Just Magic*

Just Magic by Santiago Morales a.k.a Sancho, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guayacanes*

Guayacanes by Santiago Morales a.k.a Sancho, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fauna silvestre, Casanare Colombia*

Fauna silvestre, Casanare Colombia by Santiago Morales a.k.a Sancho, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Llanos Orientales de Colombia*_

Sin título by Santiago Morales a.k.a Sancho, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Atardecer en Casanare*

Atardecer en Casanare by Santiago Morales a.k.a Sancho, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Venado de cola blanca, Hato Flor Amarillo, Casanare, Colombia*

Venado de cola blanca, Hato Flor Amarillo, Casanare Colombia by Santiago Morales a.k.a Sancho, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tormenta eléctrica sobre Medellín*

Tormenta eléctrica sobre Medellín (10 septiembre, 7:15 pm) by Santiago Morales a.k.a Sancho, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tormenta sobre Medellín*

Tormenta sobre Medellín by Santiago Morales a.k.a Sancho, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Cliente Minimelts Co by Santiago Morales a.k.a Sancho, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

PISO 21 MUSIC by Santiago Morales a.k.a Sancho, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Por Medellín*

Por Medellín by Santiago Morales a.k.a Sancho, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Isla Fuerte*

Isla Fuerte by Santiago Morales a.k.a Sancho, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Bonga (Big Moma), Isla Fuerte*

La Bonga (Big Moma), Isla Fuerte by Santiago Morales a.k.a Sancho, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Isla Fuerte*

Sin título by Santiago Morales a.k.a Sancho, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cordoba,Colombia*

Turistas fotografían la primer luna llena del 2015 en playas del Departamento de Cordoba Colombia. by Santiago Morales a.k.a Sancho, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia, tierra de colores*

Colombia, tierra de colores by Santiago Morales a.k.a Sancho, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*2014 Delta Aquarids Meteor Shower - July 29 - El Retiro Antioquia Colombia*

2014 Delta Aquarids Meteor Shower - July 29 - El Retiro Antioquia Colombia by Santiago Morales a.k.a Sancho, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ballena Jorobada*

Ballena Jorobada by Parques Nacionales Naturales de Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Nacional Natural Corales de Profundidad*

Parque_Nacional_Natural_Corales_de_Profundidad_s07 by Parques Nacionales Naturales de Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cae la Noche*

Cae la Noche by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Portal*

El Portal by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Capillita*

La Capillita by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casi un castillo a 3.152 mts / Bogotá / Colombia*

Casi un castillo a 3.152 mts / Bogotá / Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate,Bogota D.C*

Un pueblo en la cima de la ciudad / Bogotá / Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral de Monserrate /Interior / Bogotá / Colombia*

Catedral de Monserrate /Interior / Bogotá / Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Las montañas de Bogotá - Guadalupe*

Las montañas de Bogotá - Guadalupe by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Capilla Nuestra Señora del Pilar / Bogotá / Colombia*

Capilla Nuestra Señora del Pilar / Bogotá / Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lourdes / Bogotá*

Lourdes / Bogotá by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de Chía / Colombia*

Plaza de ChÃ*a / Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Una calle en Chía / Colombia*

Una calle en Chía / Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Fernando, Bogotá, Distrito Especial*

En el aire... by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Longboarding / Parque Nacional,La Merced, Bogotá, Distrito Especial*

Longboarding / Parque Nacional by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Longboarding / Parque Nacional*

Longboarding / Parque Nacional by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá / Jardín Botánico*

Bogotá / Jardín Botánico by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá / Jardín Botánico*

Bogotá / Jardín Botánico by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá / La Candelaria*

Bogotá / La Candelaria by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá / Campo público de golf*

BogotÃ¡ / Campo pÃºblico de golf by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cerrros Orientales*

Sin título by Alfaro Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ciénaga - Magdalena*

Ciénaga - Magdalena by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Nacional Natural Tayrona*

ParaÃ*so Tayrona by Ricardo DurÃ¡n, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mompox - Bolivar - Colombia*

Mompox - Bolivar - Colombia by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pescador de la ciénaga*

Pescador de la ciénaga by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de Bolivar - Pereira*

Plaza de Bolivar - Pereira by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Riding the sky...*

Riding the sky... by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Formaciones rocosas en el parque nacional natural Tayrona*

Paradise by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Andando por Cartagena...*

Fruit de la Passion by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Atardecer en el Parque Nacional Natural Corales del Rosario*

Atardecer en el Parque Nacional Natural Corales del Rosario by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Yubartas en Ladrilleros - Colombia*

Amor Pacífico by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ladrilleros_Colombia*

Pacific Power by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desierto de la Tatacoa.*

Desierto Azul by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desierto de la Tatacoa*

"El Cuzco" by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian pacific coast*

Pacífico Colombiano! by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andrés Islas.*

Love Island by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Johnny Cay,Isla de San Andrés / Colombia*

Johnny Cay by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Isla de Providencia desde el cerro de Santa Catalina*

Isla de Providencia desde el cerro de Santa Catalina by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manzanillo Beach / Providence Island*

Manzanillo Beach / Providence Island by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jericó // Antioquia // Colombia*

Jericó // Antioquia // Colombia by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Llanero*

Atardecer Llanero by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bucaramanga - Colombia*

La ciudad bonita by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Girón / Santander / Colombia*

Girón / Santander by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cañón del Chicamocha*

Cañón del Chicamocha by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunrise in Barichara,Santander,Colombia*

Amanecer en Barichara by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander,Colombia*

Barichara by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Basílica de Socorro (Santander)*

Basílica de Socorro (Santander) by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Monguí,Boyacá*

Monguí - Boyacá by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Páramo de Ocetá - Monguí*

Páramo de Ocetá - Monguí by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyacá*

VILLA DE LEYVA. - Colombia by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Vergel - Amazonas - Colombia*

Atardecer Amazónico. by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Navegando el Amazonas*

Navegando el Amazonas by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amazonas - Colombia*

Ojitos. by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardin,Antioquia*

Jardín, pueblo patrimonio by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda - Pueblo patrimonio de Colombia*

Amanecer en Honda. by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda / Tolima. Pueblo patrimonio de Colombia*

Honda / Tolima. by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monteria,Cordoba,Colombia*

Montería. by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arbolete's Sunset*

Arbolete's Sunset by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Archipiélago de las Islas de San Bernardo - Colombia*

Santa Cruz del Islote by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Islas de San Bernardo / Colombia*

Isla Tintipan by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tolú / Sucre / Colombia*

Atardecer en Tolú by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de Santa Bárbara / Mompox / Colombia*

Iglesia de Santa Bárbara / Mompox / Colombia by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bosque de la Samaria // Colombia*

Bosque de la Samaria // Colombia by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aguada's sunset*

Aguada's sunset by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa del Rosario / Colombia*

Villa del Rosario / Colombia by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Nacional Natural en La Playa de Belen / Colombia*

Área Nacional Natural Única Los Estoraques by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Nacional Natural Los Estoraques*

Los Estoraques by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Estoraques National Park / Colombia*

Estoraques National Park / Colombia by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Playa de Belén - Colombia*

La Playa de Belén / Pueblo Patrimonio by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La sierra nevada de Santa Marta desde la playa de Palomino*

La sierra nevada de Santa Marta desde la playa de Palomino by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Donde se juntan el rÃ*o y el mar...Palomino,Guajira*

Palomino ] Colombia by Ricardo DurÃ¡n, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona National Park / Colombia*

My beautiful personal paradise by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buga, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Otoño by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Estacion del ferrocarril,Buga, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Estacion del ferrocarril by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Skaters,Santiago de Cali*

Skaters by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cota,Cundinamarca*

Flash Relleno by Diana Sandoval, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caño Cristales - The most beautiful river in the world*

Caño Cristales - The most beautiful river in the world by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Atardecer costa pacífica*

Atardecer costa pacífica by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cascada Ornoyaco - Mocoa - Putumayo*

Cascada Ornoyaco - Mocoa - Putumayo by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Farallones de Cali - lagunas 3900msnm.*

Farallones de Cali - lagunas 3900msnm. by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ALTO DE MENEGUA.Puerto López (Meta)*

ALTO DE MENEGUA by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*LAGUNA EN LA FINCA LA VORÁGINE*

LAGUNA EN LA FINCA LA VORÁGINE by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatiquia River, Meta*

Rio Guatiquía by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guayuriba River,Meta*

RIO GUAYURIBA by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Madremonte (Mitos y Leyendas – Parque Las Malocas)*

LA MADREMONTE by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El TUY – MITOS Y LEYENDAS. LLANOS ORIENTALES*

EL TUY by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa del Pueblito Llanero.Parque Las Malocas (Villavicencio)*

Casa del Pueblito Llanero by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pérgola con enredadera*

Pérgola con enredadera by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Panorama del Centro de Villavicencio*

Panorama del Centro de Villavicencio by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ocelote,Ocarros Park,Villavicencio*

Ocelote by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tortuga,Ocarros Park,Villavicencio*

Tortuga by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*GUACAMAYA BANDERA*

GUACAMAYA BANDERA by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Jabiru mycteria,Llanos Orientales*_

Jabiru by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oso Hormiguero,Llanos Orientales*

Oso Hormiguero by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Titiribí Pechirojo*

Titiribí Pechirojo (hembra) ? by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caño Bateas- Puerto Gaitán (Meta)*

MORICHAL by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Garrapatero*

Garrapatero by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carpintero Cejon*

Carpintero Cejon by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatiquia River,Villavicencio*

Rio Guatiquía by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Garzas*_

Garzas by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate,Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by Jorge Monzon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Crafts,Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by Jorge Monzon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by Jorge Monzon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá subiendo a Monserrate*

Bogota by Jorge Monzon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Waiting for the surf...Laid back beach life on the Caribbean coast in Palomino, Colombia.*

Waiting for the surf by Eric Wienke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunrise at Villavicencio *

Sunrise at Villavicencio (Explored April 25th 2015) by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Barichara,Santander*_

Barichara-5642-Editar.jpg by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Woodstar Hummingbird.Taken at Observatorio de colibríes. La Calera Colombia*_

Woodstar Hummingbird. Colibrí Woodstar. by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Bogota, Colombia.*

Camino al sol. Road to the sun by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Photo taken at Chicaque National Park (Soacha, Colombia)*

Above the clouds by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento, Quindio, Colombia*

Lost and found at the forest by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taken at Filandia, Quindío Colombia*

Cae la noche!! by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taken at Calarcá, Quindío, Colombia*

Mariposa en Calarcá. by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Macaw Colombia.Taken in Melgar*

Macaw Colombia. Guacamaya Colombia by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taken at Orquídeas del Tequendama*

Orchids. Orquídeas by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Salento Quindío Colombia*

Sunset Salento Quindío Colombia by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rainboiw on the Colombian mountains*

Rainboiw on the Colombian mountains by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Francisco, Cundinamarca, Colombia. Jardín Encantado*

Colibrí chillón / Sparkling Violetear Hummingbird by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taken in Cafam Melgar Colombia*

Mono en Melgar by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vía Láctea en la Tatacoa*

milky Way Tatacoa desert. Vía Láctea en la Tatacoa by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Road Filandia,Quindio,Colombia*

Road Filandia Colombia by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cota, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Biopaque la reserva Cernícalo americano (Falco sparverius) by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tocancipa, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Atardecer en el parque Jaime Duque (explored 2-2-2016) by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cocora,Quindio*

Valle del Cocora by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lizard at San Andrés Island,Colombia*

Mirada profunda by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taken in Calarcá, Quindío Colombia*

Mariposa en el Eje Cafetero by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cota, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Águila Arpía by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Atardecer en la Sabana de Bogotá*

Countryside sunset. Atardecer en la Sabana de Bogotá by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers of Colombia*

Another Orquid. Otro orquídea by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cumaca, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

On the road!!!! by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers of Colombia*

Orchid. Orquídea by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Platiceros*

Platiceros by Carlos Alfonso Serrano Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ATARDECER GUAJIRO. Riohacha, La Guajira, Colombia.*

ATARDECER GUAJIRO. Riohacha, La Guajira, Colombia. by Carlos Alfonso Serrano Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Tunja, Boyacá, Colombia.*

CLAUSTRO SAN AGUSTÍN. Biblioteca, Banco de la República. Santiago de Tunja, Boyacá, Colombia. by Carlos Alfonso Serrano Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Riohacha, La Guajira, Colombia.*

HONOR A LAS CASTAS WAYUU Riohacha, La Guajira, Colombia. by Carlos Alfonso Serrano Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valledupar, Cesar, Colombia.*

CC GUATAPURI. Valledupar, Cesar, Colombia. by Carlos Alfonso Serrano Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Riohacha,Guajira,Colombia*

Riohacha (46) by EDGAR JAVIER CARMONA SUAREZ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

P1030106 by Herr Wanderlust, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo,Bogotá D.C*

P1030112 by Herr Wanderlust, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

P1030140 by Herr Wanderlust, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

P1030141 by Herr Wanderlust, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

P1030214 by Herr Wanderlust, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate*

P1030267 by Herr Wanderlust, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate*

P1030268 by Herr Wanderlust, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá desde Monserrate*

P1030321 by Herr Wanderlust, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valledupar,Cesar*

Valledupar(Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta) by Gonzalo Rugeles Aroca, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*CAMELLON DE LOS MARTIRES*

CAMELLON DE LOS MARTIRES by CARLOS GUARDELA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

CARTAGENA DE NOCHE by CARLOS GUARDELA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Matimbá,Cartagena,Bolivar*

MATIMBÁ by CARLOS GUARDELA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Matimbá,Cartagena,Bolivar*

MATIMBÁ by CARLOS GUARDELA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Matimbá,Cartagena,Bolivar*

MATIMBÁ by CARLOS GUARDELA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*RUTA 15-21.Cartagena de Indias*

RUTA 15-21 by CARLOS GUARDELA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Radisson Hotel Cartagena de Indias*

Radisson Cartegena by CARLOS GUARDELA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Matimbá,Cartagena,Bolivar*

Matimba aerea by CARLOS GUARDELA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Banco Magdalena*

El Banco Magdalena by CARLOS GUARDELA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Torre del Reloj,Cartagena de Indias*

TORRE DEL RELOJ by CARLOS GUARDELA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

CARTAGENA DE NOCHE by CARLOS GUARDELA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Muelle y La Popa,Cartagena de Indias*

muelle y la popaIMG_2056 by CARLOS GUARDELA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

En movimiento by M▲ow M▲rtello DÍ▲z, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sincelejo,Sucre*

Sincelejo Feria de Emprendimiento by Prosperidad Social, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cocora in Colombia*

IMG_8434 by rasmus lawall, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Providencia island, Colombia*

Beautiful beach ... by José Eduardo Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres island, Colombia*

Caribbean blues on a windy day... by José Eduardo Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Woman fruit vendor at Cartagena de Indias, Colombia*

caribbean style... by José Eduardo Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Providencia island, Colombia*

Providencia island ... by José Eduardo Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Balcony from Cartagena de Indias*

Balcony from Cartagena de Indias by José Eduardo Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias, Colombia*

Cyclist at Cartagena by José Eduardo Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*More windows from Cartagena ...*

more windows from Cartagena ... by José Eduardo Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caribbean colors ... at Providencia island, Colombia*

Caribbean colors ... by José Eduardo Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias, Colombia*

violet window from Cartagena ... by José Eduardo Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia San Antonio, Cali*

Iglesia San Antonio, Cali by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Bulevar, Cali*

El Bulevar, Cali by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali, Colombia*

Cali, Colombia by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Bulevar, Cali*

El Bulevar, Cali by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Templo San Fernando Rey, Cali*

Templo San Fernando Rey, Cali by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Atardecer en la Sultana*

Atardecer en la Sultana by La Nomade, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Getsemani, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

DSC_3689-HDR-2 listo para el almuerzo by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dach der de Santo Domingo Kirche, Cartagena, Colombia*

DSC_3571 Techo de la iglesia de Santo Domingo by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stroll in carriage through streets of the old city of Cartagena, Colombia*

DSC_3520Paseo en carroza por calles de la ciudad vieja de Cartagena by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Abandoned boat,Cartagena de Indias*

_DSC6841a abandoned boat by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Río Piedra*

Río Piedra by km c2, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cabrero, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

Ventanas y plantas by km c2, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calle del Curato de Santo Toribio*

Calle del Curato de Santo Toribio by km c2, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alcaldía de Popayán.*

Alcaldía de Popayán. by Andrés Fernando Gualteros Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán, Colombia*

Popayán, Colombia by Andrés Fernando Gualteros Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán, Colombia.*

Popayán, Colombia. by Andrés Fernando Gualteros Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Arví,Medellin*

Exilio by Historias Visuales, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Meta, Colombia*

puro llano by Marta Cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerto López,Meta*

el río by Marta Cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Martin, Meta, Colombia*

plaza by Marta Cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cruzando el río*

cruzando el río by Marta Cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Llanura Colombiana*

llano es llano by Marta Cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio, Meta, Colombia*

arbol by Marta Cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nariño,Colombia*

ana by Marta Cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers of Colombia*

borracheros by Marta Cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dibulla, La Guajira, Colombia*

carretera by Marta Cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manaure, La Guajira, Colombia*

montecitos by Marta Cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desierto en La Guajira,Colombia*

DSC_0581 by Marta Cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guajira,Colombia*

espinoso by Marta Cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guajira,Colombia*

chivos by Marta Cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guajira,Colombia*

panorama by Marta Cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desierto de La Guajira,Colombia*

postales del desierto by Marta Cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palomino,Guajira,Colombia*

DSC03083 by Marta Cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tobia, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Flor con telaraña by Marta Cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers of Colombia*

Roja by Marta Cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers of Colombia*

Jardíndeorquídeasdiciembre 26, 201400006-6diciembre 26, 201400006.jpg by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers of Colombia*

Jardíndeorquídeasdiciembre 26, 201400002-2diciembre 26, 201400002.jpg by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Orquídea Colombia*

Orquídea Colombia by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Botanic Garden Bogotá Colombia*

Botanic Garden Bogotá Colombia by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Botanic Garden Bogotá Colombia*

Botanic Garden Bogotá Colombia 2014 by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Orquid Bogotá Colombia Botanic Garden*

Orquid Bogotá Colombia Botanic Garden by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Restrepo, Meta, Colombia*

Cae el sol en los Llanos by Sergio Gil, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tibasosa, Boyaca, Colombia*

Los 8 a las 4 by Sergio Gil, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guaviare, Guainia, Colombia*

El elanio enano​ (Gampsonyx swainsonii) un paciente depredador a la espera de su presa. Pearl Kite small agile predator awaiting the opportunity to reach his prey. BIRDING INIRIDA by Oswaldo Cortes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa de Nariño (Presidential Home & Office) in Bogotá, Colombia*

Hombres de Casa by Atwater Village Newbie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Witnesses...Plaza de Bolivar, Bogotá*

Witnesses by Atwater Village Newbie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Inside the Lighted Door.La Candelaria, Bogotá*

Inside the Lighted Door by Atwater Village Newbie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Balcony Greenery...La Candelaria, Bogotá*

Balcony Greenery by Atwater Village Newbie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Usaquén Tango*

Usaquén Tango by Atwater Village Newbie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Juan Valdez Café, Bogotá*

Favorite Couple by Atwater Village Newbie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Park Scene.Usaquén, Bogotá*

Park Scene by Atwater Village Newbie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Crosstown Traffic,Bogotá D.C*

Crosstown Traffic by Atwater Village Newbie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Statue of Tomás Cipriano de Mosquera, Bogotá*

Tomás by Atwater Village Newbie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Free Day...Museo Nacional, Bogotá*

Free Day by Atwater Village Newbie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Outdoor Lounge...Four Seasons Casa Medina, Bogotá*

Outdoor Lounge by Atwater Village Newbie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Swab the Decks...Palace of Justice, Bogotá*

Swab the Decks by Atwater Village Newbie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Scrubbing Simón...Plaza de Bolívar, Bogotá*

Scrubbing Simón by Atwater Village Newbie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*SIMÓN BOLIVAR. Monumento al Padre de la Patria. El Bolivar Desnudo. Pereira, Risaralda, Colombia.*

SIMÓN BOLIVAR. Monumento al Padre de la Patria. El Bolivar Desnudo. Pereira, Risaralda, Colombia. by Carlos Alfonso Serrano Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota (explored) by Takashi Matsumura, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogota, Colombia*

Bogota by Takashi Matsumura, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogota, Colombia*

Bogota by Takashi Matsumura, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate,Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by Takashi Matsumura, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Dorado International Airport*

El Dorado International Airport by Takashi Matsumura, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Galeon Bucanero...Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar Colombia*

Galeon Bucanero by Takashi Matsumura, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Getsemani, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

Centro de Convenciones de Cartagena de Indias by Takashi Matsumura, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Cruz de Mompox, Magdalena, Colombia*

Iglesia de San Francisco Mompos by Takashi Matsumura, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Cruz de Mompox, Magdalena, Colombia*

Santa Cruz de Mompox by Takashi Matsumura, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Cruz de Mompox, Magdalena, Colombia*

Iglesia Santa Barbara by Takashi Matsumura, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colegio Nacional Pinillos*

Colegio Nacional Pinillos by Takashi Matsumura, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Juan Girón, Bucaramanga, Santander Colombia*

Girón Colombia by Takashi Matsumura, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Samaná Norte river.Antioquia, Colombia.*

Samaná Norte river. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Samaná Norte river.Antioquia, Colombia.*

Samaná Norte river. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Utria National Park, Colombia.*

Utria National Park, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Utria National Park, Colombia.*

Utria National Park, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nuquí, Colombia.*

From the Not Geo series, 7. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nuquí, Colombia.*

Nuquí, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Desert.Guajira, Colombia.*

The Desert. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Juan river...Andes, Colombia.*

San Juan river. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Betania (Antioquia), Colombia.*

Betania (Antioquia), Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Betania (Antioquia), Colombia.*

Betania (Antioquia), Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Potatoes crop...La Unión, Antioquia, Colombia.*

Potatoes crop. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca, Colombia...Ducks.*

Arauca, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cocoa tree (Theobroma cacao) in Arauquita (Arauca Department), in the Llanos Orientales, Colombia.*

Arauca by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ceiba (Ceiba pentandra)...Santa Fe de Antioquia, Colombia.*

Ceiba (Ceiba pentandra) by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tabebuia chrysantha. Santa Fe de Antioquia, Colombia.*

Guayacán. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guavas and pumpkins...Envigado, Colombia.*

Guavas and pumpkins by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Crafts of Colombia*

Christmas! by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Perico del páramo...La Samaria, Salamina, Colombia. Leptosittaca branickii. Nest in a wax palm.*

Perico del páramo by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina, Colombia. A niche of palma de cera (wax palm). Ceroxylon quindiuense.*

La Samaria. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Morning...San Peregrino, Manizales, Colombia.*

Morning by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Southwest of Antioquia...From Concordia, Colombia. The highest peak is Cerro Bravo. Next to it is Cerro Tusa.*

Southwest of Antioquia by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Southwest of Antioquia...In the market. Urrao (Colombia).*

Southwest of Antioquia by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Southwest of Antioquia...Penderisco River. Urrao (Colombia).*

Southwest of Antioquia by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Primavera: a nice place for a coffee, just arriving to Concordia (Colombia).*

Southwest of Antioquia by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Morning in Amagá,Antioquia, Colombia.*

Southwest of Antioquia by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Peñol resevoir...Guatapé, Colombia*

El Peñol resevoir by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Waterfall...San Rafael, Antioquia, Colombia*

Waterfall by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Rafael, Antioquia, Colombia*

Manantiales by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Barichara, Santander, Colombia*_

5:24 pm by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Río Cauca (Cauca River)Popayán, Colombia.*

Río Cauca (Cauca River) by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan, Cauca, Colombia*

Popayán by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Tatacoa...Huila, Colombia.*

La Tatacoa by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Estrecho, Huila, Colombia.*

Río Magdalena by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Altamira, Huila, Colombia*

Río Magdalena by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Río Magdalena (Magdalena River).Betania, Huila department, Colombia.*

Río Magdalena (Magdalena River) by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Don Matias, Antioquia, Colombia*

Trees by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nuquí,Chocó, Colombia. In the Pacific coast.*

Nuquí by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guacamayas, Boyacá.*

Guacamayas, Boyacá. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia. Oranges.*

Guacamayas, Boyacá by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Suarez River Canyon...Barichara, Colombia.*

Suarez River Canyon by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stones...Barichara, Suarez River Canyon, Colombia.*

Stones by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*In the town of Mongui,Boyacá,Colombia.*

In the town of Mongui by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Savia Restaurant. Villa de Leyva, Colombia.*

Restaurant by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Savia Restaurant. Villa de Leyva, Colombia.*

Restaurant by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Blackberries / Strawberries...Villa de Leyva, Colombia.*

Blackberries / Strawberries by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Blackberries...Villa de Leyva, Colombia.*

Blackberries by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*At the market...Villa de Leyva, Colombia.*

At the market by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vila de Leyva, Colombia.*

Trees by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyacá, Colombia.*

Villa de Leyva by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Duitama,Boyacá, Colombia.*

Yellow by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cepitá,Santander, Colombia. Tobacco plantations beside the Chicamocha river.*

Cepitá by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pescaderito River...Curití, Colombia.*

Pescaderito River by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pescaderito River...Curití, Colombia.*

Pescaderito River by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tota Lake,Boyacá, Colombia.*

Tota Lake by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monkey Falls...Barichara, Santander. Colombia*

Monkey Falls by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Occidente Bridge, over Cauca River. Olaya, Colombia.*

Bridge by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Edge of the trail...Riocedro, Colombia.*

Edge of the trail by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Trees...Riocedro, Colombia.*

Trees by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oropendola nests...Moñitos, Colombia.*

Oropendola nests. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A band of eight...San Bernardo del Viento, Colombia.*

A band of eight by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guacarí,San Marcos, Colombia.*

Guacarí by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Delonix regia. Moñitos, Colombia.*

Acacio rojo by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset San Bernardo del Viento, Colombia.*

Sunset by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tree,Medellín,Colombia.*

Tree by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Tatacoa,Huila, Colombia.*

La Tatacoa by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda, Tolima,Colombia.*

Honda, Tolima. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Abejorral, Antioquia, Colombia.*

Here comes The Sun by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coffee tree...Abejorral, Antioquia, Colombia.*

Coffee tree by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coffee flower...Abejorral, Antioquia, Colombia.*

Coffee flower by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin (Estadio - El Velodromo)*

Medellin (Estadio - El Velodromo) by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Envigado, Antioquia, Colombia*

Yo Llegué primero: by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Feria de Las Flores 2016 Silletero con Silleta Monumental de 85 Kg.*

Feria de Las Flores 2016 Silletero con Silleta Monumental de 85 Kg. by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Feria de Las Flores 2016 Silletero con Silleta monumental de 110 Kg.*_

Feria de Las Flores 2016 Silletero con Silleta monumental de 110 Kg. by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vereda El Cedrito...Salamina - Caldas - Colombia.*

Vereda El Cedrito by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ibagué,Tolima,Colombia*

Ibague - Nueva EPS by Jairo A Becerra T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mall Plaza de las Americas,Bogotá D.C*

P1040133 by Jairo A Becerra T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mall Plaza de las Americas,Bogotá D.C*

P1040132 by Jairo A Becerra T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Bogotá - La Candelaria*_

P1020778 by Jairo A Becerra T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá - La Candelaria*

P1020761 by Jairo A Becerra T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

P1020746 by Jairo A Becerra T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Avenida de las Américas,Bogotá D.C*

Avenida de las Américas_Marsella_P1020523 by Jairo A Becerra T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá - La Rebeca Jun 2014*

Bogotá - La Rebeca Jun 2014 by Jairo A Becerra T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá - Monserrate - Agua Bendita*

Bogotá - Monserrate - Agua Bendita by Jairo A Becerra T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá - Monserrate - Vista con flores de la Torre Colpatria*

Bogotá - Monserrate - Vista con flores de la Torre Colpatria by Jairo A Becerra T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá - Monserrate, al fondo Nevados del Ruiz y Sta Isabel*

Bogotá - Monserrate, al fondo Nevados del Ruiz y Sta Isabel by Jairo A Becerra T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá - Monserrate - Al fondo Cerro de Guadalupe*

Bogotá - Monserrate - Al fondo Cerro de Guadalupe by Jairo A Becerra T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carrera 7a - Pintando en la calle*

Carrera 7a - Pintando en la calle by Jairo A Becerra T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Teatro Jorge Eliecer Gaitan y Torre Colpatria*

Teatro Jorge Eliecer Gaitan y Torre Colpatria by Jairo A Becerra T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Diego - fachada en azul*

San Diego - fachada en azul by Jairo A Becerra T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Biblioteca Nacional con Transmilenio*

Biblioteca Nacional con Transmilenio by Jairo A Becerra T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogota - San Diego*

Bogota - San Diego by Jairo A Becerra T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogota - San Diego - Museo Nacional*

Bogota - San Diego - Museo Nacional by Jairo A Becerra T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogota - San Diego*

Bogota - San Diego by Jairo A Becerra T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogota - San Diego*

Bogota - San Diego by Jairo A Becerra T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogota - San Diego - Museo Nacional*

Bogota - San Diego - Museo Nacional by Jairo A Becerra T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardín Barrio Mandalay*

Jardín Barrio Mandalay IMG_0202 by Jairo A Becerra T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogota Catedral Navidad*

Bogota Catedral Navidad 2009 by Jairo A Becerra T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Duitama - Parque de Los Libertadores y Catedral*_

Duitama - Parque de Los Libertadores y Catedral by Jairo A Becerra T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogota - Lago Parque Timiza*

Bogota - Lago Parque Timiza IMG_1847 by Jairo A Becerra T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Templo de Nuestra Señora de Lourdes, Chapinero, Bogotá.*_

Templo Nuestra Señora de Lourdes IMG_0563 by Jairo A Becerra T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia,Colombia*

Medellin by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán: Casa Museo Negret*

Popayán: Casa Museo Negret by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia Catedral de Palmira, Valle, Colombia.*

CÚPULA POSTERIOR. Iglesia Catedral de Palmira, Valle, Colombia. by Carlos Alfonso Serrano Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia,Colombia*

Medellin by www.haaijk.nl, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia,Colombia*

DSC09528.jpg by www.haaijk.nl, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia,Colombia*

Medellin by www.haaijk.nl, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia,Colombia*

DSC09263.jpg by www.haaijk.nl, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia,Colombia*

Medellin by www.haaijk.nl, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia,Colombia*

Medellin by www.haaijk.nl, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park,Santa Marta*

DSC08746.jpg by www.haaijk.nl, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento,Quindio*

Salento by www.haaijk.nl, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento,Quindio*

Salento by www.haaijk.nl, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caribe Colombiano*

DSC08914.jpg by www.haaijk.nl, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Church, Bogotá, Colombia*

Church, Bogotá, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street Art, Bogotá, Colombia*

Street Art, Bogotá, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Church, Bogotá, Colombia*

Church, Bogotá, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Colombia*

Bogotá, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres, San Andres y Providencia, Colombia*

The Granddaughter and the Grandmother by Sergey Vasilyev, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Diversidad de torres - rascacielos by Ambiró, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*River Sinú!!!!Monteria,Colombia*

River Sinú!!!! #monteria #river #sinu #cordoba #planchon #nautic #square #plaza #alameda #round #ronda by Edy Lopez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Over the river Sinú!!! *

Over the river Sinú!!! #monteria #cordoba #river #rio #sinu #planchon #antique #port #square #ronda #alameda #plaza by Edy Lopez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A day over the river Sinú!!!*

A day over the river Sinú!!! #sinu #monteria #planchon #river #nautic #nature by Edy Lopez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque coliseo happy Lora Montería - Córdoba *

Parque coliseo happy Lora Montería - Córdoba #monteria #park #urban #sports #architecture #modern #metal #arquitectura #parque #square #building #sportcomplex by Edy Lopez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cereté - Iglesia Central*

Cereté - iglesia central #church #iglesia #park #plaza #square #sky #rain #urban by Edy Lopez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cereté - Casa de la cultura*

Cereté - Casa de la cultura #architecture #arquitectura #patrimonio #heritage #urbanismo #park #square #plaza #civic by Edy Lopez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coveñas beach!!!*

Coveñas beach!!! #playa #beach #fun #sun #sky #sea #color #soleado #diadeplaya #coveñas #diversión #fujixt_2 #fujifilm by Edy Lopez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque urbano ronda norte del río Sinú!!Monteria,Cordoba,Colombia*

Parque urbano ronda norte del río Sinú!! #urban #park #river #sinu #architecture #arquitectura #modernismo #modern #palms #avenue #atardecer #monteria #riosinu #rondanorte #fujifilm #xt2 by Edy Lopez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque urbano ronda norte del río Sinú!!Monteria,Cordoba,Colombia*

Parque urbano ronda norte del río Sinú!! #urban #park #parque #round #north #river #sinu #urbanismo #riosinu #monteria #modern #modernismo #fujifilm #xt2 #sky #architecture #arquitectura by Edy Lopez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecopark 2 Montelibano *

Ecopark 2 Montelibano #atardecer #afternoon ##parque #park #ecologic #ecopark #fuji #xt2 #landscape #lago #lake #bridge #puente #madera #bosque #wood by Edy Lopez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecopark 2 Montelibano*

Ecopark 2 Montelibano #beauty #landscape #naturaleza #afternoon #atardecer #sky #cielo #lake #lago #wild #wood #ecoparque #ecologico #parque by Edy Lopez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Eco park 2 Montelibano*

Eco park 2 Montelibano #beauty #wild #afternoon #landscape #lake #shoot #fuji by Edy Lopez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Eco park 2 Montelibano*

#Ecopark #montelibano by Edy Lopez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Subachoque,Cundinamarca,Colombia*

Subachoque es uno de los 116 municipios del departamento de Cundinamarca, Colombia. Se encuentra ubicado en la Provincia de Sabana Occidente a 45 km de Bogotá. by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*DJ Natalia Paris*

DJ Natalia Paris by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rain over Cundinamarca*

Lluvia. by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Siluetas de fuego.*

Siluetas de fuego. by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyacá*

Villa de Leyva es un municipio colombiano ubicado en la Provincia de Ricaurte del departamento de Boyacá, está ubicado a 40 km al oeste de Tunja la capital del departamento. Fue fundada en 1572 con el nombre de Villa de Santa María de Leyva y reconocida c by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyacá*

Villa de Leyva es un municipio colombiano ubicado en la Provincia de Ricaurte del departamento de Boyacá, está ubicado a 40 km al oeste de Tunja la capital del departamento. Fue fundada en 1572 con el nombre de Villa de Santa María de Leyva y reconocida c by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyacá*

Villa de Leyva es un municipio colombiano ubicado en la Provincia de Ricaurte del departamento de Boyacá, está ubicado a 40 km al oeste de Tunja la capital del departamento. Fue fundada en 1572 con el nombre de Villa de Santa María de Leyva y reconocida c by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyacá*

Villa de Leyva es un municipio colombiano ubicado en la Provincia de Ricaurte del departamento de Boyacá, está ubicado a 40 km al oeste de Tunja la capital del departamento. Fue fundada en 1572 con el nombre de Villa de Santa María de Leyva y reconocida c by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyacá*

Villa de Leyva es un municipio colombiano ubicado en la Provincia de Ricaurte del departamento de Boyacá, está ubicado a 40 km al oeste de Tunja la capital del departamento. Fue fundada en 1572 con el nombre de Villa de Santa María de Leyva y reconocida c by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyacá*

Villa de Leyva es un municipio colombiano ubicado en la Provincia de Ricaurte del departamento de Boyacá, está ubicado a 40 km al oeste de Tunja la capital del departamento. Fue fundada en 1572 con el nombre de Villa de Santa María de Leyva y reconocida c by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyacá*

Villa de Leyva es un municipio colombiano ubicado en la Provincia de Ricaurte del departamento de Boyacá, está ubicado a 40 km al oeste de Tunja la capital del departamento. Fue fundada en 1572 con el nombre de Villa de Santa María de Leyva y reconocida c by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyacá*

Villa de Leyva es un municipio colombiano ubicado en la Provincia de Ricaurte del departamento de Boyacá, está ubicado a 40 km al oeste de Tunja la capital del departamento. Fue fundada en 1572 con el nombre de Villa de Santa María de Leyva y reconocida c by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyacá*

Villa de Leyva es un municipio colombiano ubicado en la Provincia de Ricaurte del departamento de Boyacá, está ubicado a 40 km al oeste de Tunja la capital del departamento. Fue fundada en 1572 con el nombre de Villa de Santa María de Leyva y reconocida c by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sesquilé,Cundinamarca*

Sesquilé es un municipio de Cundinamarca (Colombia), ubicado en la provincia de Almeidas, se encuentra a 46 Km de Bogotá sobre la Troncal Central del Norte. Sesquilé, en idioma muisca, significa «Boquerón de la arroyada» y también significa «Agua Calient by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sesquilé,Cundinamarca*

Sesquilé es un municipio de Cundinamarca (Colombia), ubicado en la provincia de Almeidas, se encuentra a 46 Km de Bogotá sobre la Troncal Central del Norte. Sesquilé, en idioma muisca, significa «Boquerón de la arroyada» y también significa «Agua Calient by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Subachoque,Cundinamarca*

Subachoque es uno de los 116 municipios del departamento de Cundinamarca, Colombia. Se encuentra ubicado en la Provincia de Sabana Occidente a 45 km de Bogotá. by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Subachoque,Cundinamarca*

Subachoque es uno de los 116 municipios del departamento de Cundinamarca, Colombia. Se encuentra ubicado en la Provincia de Sabana Occidente a 45 km de Bogotá. by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Subachoque,Cundinamarca*

Subachoque es uno de los 116 municipios del departamento de Cundinamarca, Colombia. Se encuentra ubicado en la Provincia de Sabana Occidente a 45 km de Bogotá. by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salto del Tequendama.*

Salto del Tequendama. by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna de Guatavita*

Laguna de guatavita. by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mural en el museo de Guatavita . Cundinamarca - Colombia.*

Fuerte muro. by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Embalse del Tominé.*

Embalse del Tominé. by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tarde Sobre Salamina Caldas.*

Tarde Sobre Salamina Caldas. by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manzanares - Caldas.*

Manzanares - Caldas. by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manzanares - Caldas.*

Manzanares - Caldas. by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manzanares - Caldas.*

Manzanares - Caldas. by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over San Felix Salamina,Caldas*

Ataredecer sobre las montasñas de san felix salamina Caldas by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cae la Niebla, San Felix Salamina Caldas*

Cae la Niebla, San Felix Salamina Caldas by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ovejas. Marulanda,Caldas...*

Ovejas. Marulanda Caldas... by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Pedro Claver, "Esclavo de los Esclavos"*

San Pedro Claver, "Esclavo de los Esclavos" by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Pedro Claver...Cartagena de Indias...*

San Pedro Claver... by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguito, Cartagena de Indias - Bolívar Colombia*

Laguito, Cartagena de Indias - Bolívar Colombia by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Felix, Paraíso del Norte de Caldas.*

San Felix, Paraíso del Norte de Caldas. by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina - Caldas*

Salamina - Caldas by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina - Caldas*

Salamina - Caldas by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina - Caldas*

Salamina - Caldas by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina - Caldas*

Salamina - Caldas by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina - Caldas*

Salamina - Caldas by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina - Caldas*

Salamina - Caldas by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina - Caldas*

Salamina - Caldas by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina - Caldas*

Salamina - Caldas by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina - Caldas*

Salamina - Caldas by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina - Caldas*

Salamina - Caldas by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina - Caldas...*

Salamina - Caldas... by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina - Caldas...*

Salamina - Caldas... by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina - Caldas...*

Salamina - Caldas... by Felipe Torres Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Francisco - San José del Guaviare*

San Francisco - San José del Guaviare by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Francisco - San José del Guaviare*

San Francisco - San José del Guaviare by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Francisco - San José del Guaviare*

San Francisco - San José del Guaviare by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San José del Guaviare,Colombia*

Sin título by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calamar, Guavaire, Colombia*

San Francisco - San José del Guaviare by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Francisco - San José del Guaviare*

San Francisco - San José del Guaviare by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ciudad de Piedra - San José del Guaviare*

Ciudad de Piedra - San José del Guaviare by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cavernas de roca - San José del Guaviare*

Cavernas de roca - San José del Guaviare by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cavernas de roca - San José del Guaviare*

Cavernas de roca - San José del Guaviare by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bioparque Los Ocarros,Villavicencio*

Bioparque Los Ocarros by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bioparque Los Ocarros,Villavicencio*

Bioparque Los Ocarros by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bioparque Los Ocarros,Villavicencio*

Bioparque Los Ocarros by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bioparque Los Ocarros,Villavicencio*

Bioparque Los Ocarros by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bioparque Los Ocarros,Villavicencio*

Bioparque Los Ocarros by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

Manizales by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

Manizales by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

Cablemetro by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

Manizales by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

Manizales by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

Manizales by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Photo taken in Barbas Bremen Risaralda - Colombia*

Fuerza Campesina by Andres Loaiza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marsella, Risaralda, Colombia*

Cementerio Marsella by Andres Loaiza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de Marsella*

Iglesia de Marsella by Andres Loaiza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Obelisco,Pereira - Colombia*

Obelisco - Obelisk by Andres Loaiza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tought precint*

Tought precint by Andres Loaiza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Clock tower,Cartagena de Indias*

Clock tower by Andres Loaiza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wildlife Colombia*

Bird by Andres Loaiza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Orgullo Colombiano*

Orgullo Colombiano by Andres Loaiza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres, San Andres y Providencia, Colombia*

Sin título by Andres Sossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Risaralda,Colombia*

Sin título by Andres Sossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Bolívar Desnudo - Pereira*

El Bolívar Desnudo - Pereira by Andres Sossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres, San Andres y Providencia, Colombia*

Sin título by Andres Sossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coffee Park,Rionegro,Quindio*

Sin título by Andres Sossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Johnny Cay*

Johnny Cay by Andres Sossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque de los Nevados*

Sin título by Andres Sossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cordillera Central,Andes Colombianos*

Random - 032 by Andres Sossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Costa Caribe Colombiana*

Random - 015 by Andres Sossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wildlife Colombia*

Random - 012 by Andres Sossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guajira,Colombia*

Random - 011 by Andres Sossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wildlife Colombian*

Random - 006 by Andres Sossa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A view of Cartagena's cityscape from Manga quay*

Cartagena by Sanalejo Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar, Colombia*

Cartagena de Indias by Sanalejo Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Murallas, Cartagena, Colombia*

Murallas, Cartagena, Colombia by Sanalejo Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pedro Majagua -Cartagena de Indias*

Pedro Majagua -Cartagena- by Sanalejo Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pedro Majagua, Cartagena, Colombia*

Pedro Majagua, Cartagena, Colombia by Sanalejo Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manga, Cartagena -Cityscape*

Manga, Cartagena -Cityscape- by Sanalejo Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fruit Seller*

Fruit Seller by Sanalejo Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tucan*

Tucan by Sanalejo Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena, Colombia Sunset makes me dream*

Cartagena, Colombia Sunset makes me dream by Sanalejo Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salgar, Antioquia, Colombia*

Salgar, Antioquia, Colombia by Sanalejo Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Getsemani, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

intenso by Pablo Andrés Rivero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Getsemani, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

la torre del reloj al atardecer by Pablo Andrés Rivero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Getsemani, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

llega la tormenta by Pablo Andrés Rivero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cabrero, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

cae la tarde en las calles de la ciudad amurallada by Pablo Andrés Rivero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quinta, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

para la posteridad by Pablo Andrés Rivero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Getsemani, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

matrimonio by Pablo Andrés Rivero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cabrero, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

calles de Cartagena by Pablo Andrés Rivero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Getsemani, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

la tormenta se aproxima by Pablo Andrés Rivero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cabrero, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

Ciudad amurallada a la distancia by Pablo Andrés Rivero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quinta, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

cañon y bandera by Pablo Andrés Rivero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cabrero, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

vista al mar by Pablo Andrés Rivero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Getsemani, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

riding at dusk by Pablo Andrés Rivero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Castillo de San Felipe,Cartagena de Indias*

Castillo de San Felipe - panorámica by Pablo Andrés Rivero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Callejón de los estribos - Cartagena, Colombia.*

Callejón de los estribos - Cartagena, Colombia. Canon 1300D 18-55mm by justo Serrano Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

IMG_2109 by justo Serrano Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

IMG_1375 by justo Serrano Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Getsemani, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

IMG_1349 by justo Serrano Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mirador,Parque del Café,Quindio*

Mirador by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Las Margaritas Hacienda, Huila, Colombia*

Bajo las estrellas by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desierto de La Tatacoa,Huila*

Estoraques by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bolivar Square, Bogota, Colombia*

364PlazaBolivar by Leonardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Primada Cathedral in Bolivar Square, Bogota, Colombia*

687Catedral Primada by Leonardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colegio Mayor de San Bartolome, plaza Bolívar, Bogotá, Colombia*

667Colegio Mayor de San Bartolome by Leonardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rotonda en Barrio san Diego, Bogotá, Colombia*

505SanDiego by Leonardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Avenida el Dorado, Bogotá, Colombia*

479Bogota by Leonardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Center for Memory, Peace and Reconciliation of Bogotá, Colombia*

435CentroMemoria by Leonardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* Bolivar Square, Bogota, Colombia*

390PlazaBolivar by Leonardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Capitol of Colombia, Bogota*

381Capitolio by Leonardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Capilla del Sagrario, Bogotá, Colombia*

325CapillaDelSagrario by Leonardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa Moneda en Barrio La Candelaria, Bogotá, Colombia*

289CasaMoneda by Leonardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barrio san Diego, Bogotá, Colombia*

272Bogota by Leonardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bellavista, Colombia*

Bellavista Colombia by aclaro85, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coveñas, Colombia, paraíso natural*

IMG_4509atardece by aclaro85, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barbatuscas Ocaña Colombia*

Barbatuscas Ocaña Colombia by aclaro85, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ocaña,Norte de Santander*

Ocaña09 by aclaro85, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán,Cauca*

Contrastes by aclaro85, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Sin título by Victoria Holguín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by Daniel Lara Cardona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Esta mañana en Bogotá by Juan Felipe Rubio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Bogotá Nocturna by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierra Nevada Santa Marta*

Sierra by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caquetá,Colombia*

7D2_9708 by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cubarral, Meta, Colombia*

sunshine by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coffee Tree,Salento, Kolumbien*

Coffee Tree by gies777, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander, Colombia*

Barichara by gies777, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guayabero River*

7D2_9650 by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Getsemani, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

Cartagena by gies777, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caguan river*

7D2_9249 by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sobralia odorata,Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Sobralia odorata by Robinson Galindo Tarazona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatape, Antioquia, Colombia*

Guatapé et la Piedra by christine.petitjean, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chingaza, Junin. Cundinamarca, Colombia.*

Chingaza, Junin. Cundinamarca, Colombia. by Robinson Galindo Tarazona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monkey looking*

7D2_6811 by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Epidendrum scytocladium. Chingaza. Colombia*

Epidendrum scytocladium. Chingaza. Colombia by Robinson Galindo Tarazona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tota Lake,Boyacá*

Lago de Tota by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Way home,Boyacá*

Camino a casa by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque principal de Floresta Boy. Colombia*

Parque principal de Floresta Boy. Colombia by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunas de Floresta Boy. Colombia*

Tunas de Floresta Boy. Colombia by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers of Colombia*

Sin título by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Potato farming,Boyacá*

Cultivo de papa artesanal by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Church of Floresta,Boyacá*

Iglesia de Floresta Boy. Colombia by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Floresta Boyacá Colombia*

Floresta Boyacá Colombia by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C. Colombia*

Bogotá D.C. Colombia by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santuario de la peña - Bogotá Colombia*

Santuario de la peña - Bogotá Colombia by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cota Cundinamarca Colombia*

Cota Cundinamarca Colombia by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Piña Mayanes, Colombia*

Piña Mayanes, Colombia by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Via a Villavicencio*

Via a Villavicencio by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Floresta Boyacá Colombia*

Floresta Boyacá Colombia by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beteitiva, Boyacà*

Beteitiva, Boyacà by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Corrales, Boyacà Colombia*

Corrales, Boyacà Colombia by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Dorado BOG - International Airport, Bogota Colombia*

El Dorado BOG - International Airport, Bogota Colombia by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Panoramic of Bogotà Colombia*

Panoramic of Bogotà Colombia by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria, Bogotà D.C.*

La Candelaria, Bogotà D.C. by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotà D.C. Colombia*

Bogotà D.C. Colombia by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Floresta, Boyacá Colombia*

Floresta, Boyacá Colombia by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Floresta Boyacá Colombia*

Floresta Boyacá Colombia by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santuario de Nuestra señora de Morcá, Virgen de la O.*

Santuario de Nuestra señora de Morcá, Virgen de la O. by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gachantiva, Boyaca, Colombia*

Laguna de las Coloradas by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Busbanzá, Boyacá*

Busbanzá Boyacá by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset peasant in Floresta, Boyaca,Colombia.*

Atardecer campesino by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Rosa de Viterbo (Boyacá.) Colombia*

Santa Rosa de Viterbo (Boy.) Colombia by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flower of Curuba,Colombia*

Flor de curuba by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Estación del Ferrocarril de Usaquén, Bogotá D.C.*

Estación del Ferrocarril de Usaquén, Bogotá D.C. by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flat Bogotá*

Flat Bogotá by Fernando Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

ColorHood by Fernando Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

The Hood by Fernando Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Yellow Downtown,Bogotá D.C*

Yellow Downtown by Fernando Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

El viejo Rafa by Fernando Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Las Aguas, Bogotá, Distrito Especial*

Un poco más de rojo.... by Fernando Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Líneas de Color by Fernando Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parroquia de Nuestra Señora de Chiquinquirá*

Un poco más de amarillo by Fernando Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pulpo Gigante, Cometa*

Pulpo Gigante, Cometa by Sebastian H, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cometas coloridas, Villa de Leyva*

Cometas coloridas, Villa de Leyva by Sebastian H, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Festival de cometas de Villa de Leyva -2017*

Festival de cometas de Villa de Leyva -2017 by Laura Olejua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Festival de cometas de Villa de Leyva - 2017*

Festival de cometas de Villa de Leyva - 2017 by Laura Olejua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ballena azul y buzo volando Villa de Leyva*

Ballena azul y buzo volando Villa de Leyva by Jucaro B, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aratoca, Santander, Colombia*

Piedra y ladrillo hecho arte arquitectónico. by Jucaro B, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de Nuestra Señora del Carmen en Villa de Leyva.*

Iglesia de Nuestra Señora del Carmen en Villa de Leyva. by Jucaro B, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Giron, Santander, Colombia*

Con el calor que hace en la bella Girón hay que recoger buena agua. by Jucaro B, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cucunuba, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Cucunubá desde lo alto. by Jucaro B, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parroquia San Antonio de Ráquira.*

Parroquia San Antonio de Ráquira. by Jucaro B, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Peralta en San Juan de Girón, Santander.*

Parque Peralta en San Juan de Girón, Santander. by Jucaro B, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nuestra Señora de las Nieves en Los Santos, Santander.*

Nuestra Señora de las Nieves en Los Santos, Santander. by Jucaro B, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calle del Molino en Villa de Leyva*

Calle del Molino en Villa de Leyva by Jucaro B, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Basílica Menor de San Juan Bautista en Girón, Santander.*

Basílica Menor de San Juan Bautista en Girón, Santander. by Jucaro B, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Una bella tarde soleada en la Plaza Principal de Villa de Leyva.*

Una bella tarde soleada en la Plaza Principal de Villa de Leyva. by Jucaro B, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyaca, Colombia*

Modelando trajes de la época colonial frente a la Parroquia de Nuestra Señora del Rosario en Villa de Leyva by Jucaro B, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tausa, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Panorámica de Tausa, Cundinamarca, Colombia. by Jucaro B, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyaca, Colombia*

Luz y lluvia by Jucaro B, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sora, Boyaca, Colombia*

Pequeños músicos soranos by Jucaro B, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aguada, Santander, Colombia*

Entre palmas reales by Jucaro B, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cabrero, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

En la ciudad amurallada by Ricardo Carreño, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barrio Norte, Santa Marta, Magdalena*

Puerto de Santa Marta by Ricardo Carreño, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cundinamarca,Colombia*

Templo by Ricardo Carreño, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Church of Neira*

Iglesia de Neira by Ricardo Carreño, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral basílica de Nuestra Señora del Rosario de Manizales*

Catedral basílica de Nuestra Señora del Rosario de Manizales by Ricardo Carreño, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palacio Liévano,Bogotá D.C*

Palacio Liévano by Ricardo Carreño, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de Bolivar,Bogotá D.C*

Plaza de bolivar by Ricardo Carreño, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pueblito boyacense*

Pueblito boyacense by Ricardo Carreño, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Antioquia,Colombia*

L i m e r e n c i a by Real Harold Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Visto en Atuncela Dagua, carretera a Buenaventura, Valle del Cauca Colombia.*

Sporophila nigricollis o Espiguero capuchino by Jaime Andres Herrera Villarreal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*This individual was photographed in the forests of San Luis, In the Mid-Magdalena Valley of Colombia.*

Sarcoramphus papa by Alex Pareja, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Maestro Armando Rivera*

Maestro Armando Rivera by Fabian Bonilla Jaramillo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mono Capuchino,Amazonas - Colombia*

Cosmo - Mono Capuchino by Fabian Bonilla Jaramillo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerto Nariño - Colombia*

Fall in love by Fabian Bonilla Jaramillo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Un lifer inseperadísimo y lindisimo, facilito de ver a borde de carretera en la via al mar sector de atuncela Dagua Valle del Cauca Colombia.*

Ultramarine grosbeak O Cyanocompsa brissonii by Jaime Andres Herrera Villarreal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Atuncela Dagua Valle del Cauca Colombia.*

Thamnophilus multistriatus o Batará carcajada Macho 2 by Jaime Andres Herrera Villarreal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* La Moralia, Tulua, Valle del Cauca, Colombia.*

TANGARA GYROLA 3 by Jaime Andres Herrera Villarreal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* Potrerillo zona rural de Palmira, Valle del cauca, Colombia*

FLORISUGA MELLIVORA 2 by Jaime Andres Herrera Villarreal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salt mine of Zipaquira*

Salt mine of Zipaquira by Antonio Colombo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian nature*

mico by Antonio Colombo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jaime Duque Park*

DSC_2949 by Antonio Colombo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyaca, Colombia*

Villa de Leyva, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leiva, Boyacá, Colombia*

Aguardando by Isabel Orjuela, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Temático Las Malocas,Villavicencio, Meta, Colombia*

Anima de Santa Helena by Isabel Orjuela, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres, San Andres y Providencia, Colombia*

IMG_20170327_163337439_HDR by alvaro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Meta,Colombia*

IMG_20170414_111324047 by alvaro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio, Meta, Colombia*

IMG_20170414_110628354_HDR by alvaro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio, Meta, Colombia*

IMG_20170413_205828354 by alvaro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio, Meta, Colombia*

IMG_20170413_190143162 by alvaro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres, San Andres y Providencia, Colombia*

IMG_20170331_113035078 by alvaro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres, San Andres y Providencia, Colombia*

IMG_20170330_174102426 by alvaro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres, San Andres y Providencia, Colombia*

IMG_20170327_164012928 by alvaro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres, San Andres y Providencia, Colombia*

IMG_20170327_163321937 by alvaro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cundinamarca,Colombia*

DSC_0397-3 by Diego Suarez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta*

Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta by Paolo Barone, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kogui Village*

Kogui Village by Paolo Barone, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Tools*

Tayrona Tools by Paolo Barone, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Lost City*

The Lost City by Paolo Barone, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guachaca, Magdalena, Colombia*

Anteater by Paolo Barone, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guachaca, Magdalena, Colombia*

Mono by Paolo Barone, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Patio en Guatape, Antioquia, Colombia*

DSC_2654 Patio en Guatape, Antioquia, Colombia by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Evening lights at sunset in Antioquia*

DSC_2701-HDR Luces de la tarde en la puesta del sol by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Embarcadero, Guatape, Antioquia, Colombia*

DSC_2641 Embarcadero, Guatape, Antioquia, Colombia by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Transporte fluvial*

DSC_2635 Transporte fluvial by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Free Days worthwhile,Antioquia*

DSC_2537 Para disfrutar en días libres by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Peasant house,Caldas*

DSC_2307 Casa de campesinos by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatape, Antioquia, Colombia*

DSC_2281 Guatape, Antioquia, Colombia by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers of Colombia*

DSC_2228 Bromelia by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle de San Nicolas*

DSC_2363-HDR Valle de San Nicolas by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunja,Boyacá*

DSC_2312-HDR Wiederspiegelung by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cabrero, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

Poco antes de la hora del almuerzo by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cabrero, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

Ventana verde y bicicleta by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Balcones de Cartagena, Colombia*

Balcones de Cartagena, Colombia by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cabrero, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

Cartagena, Colombia by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cabrero, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

Es mejor a la sombra by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cabrero, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

Fachada, Cartagena, Colombia by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hats for sale in Cartagena de Indias*

Sombreros a la venta, Cartagena, Colombia by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers of Colombia*

DSC_2489 by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Ventanas con enredaderas by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena, Colombia by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PNN Los Nevados*

PNN Los Nevados by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PNN Los Nevados*

PNN Los Nevados by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PNN Los Nevados*

PNN Los Nevados by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PNN Los Nevados*

PNN Los Nevados by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tolima,Colombia*

IMG_7544 by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali,Valle del Cauca*

PNN Gorgona by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PNN Gorgona*

PNN Gorgona by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Natural Park Gorgona*

PNN Gorgona by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Natural Park Gorgona*

PNN Gorgona by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Natural Park Gorgona*

PNN Gorgona by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buenaventura Port,Valle del Cauca*

PNN Gorgona by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tintipan Island,Colombia*

Tintipan by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Natural Park Corales,Colombia*

PNN Corales by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tintipan Island,Colombia*

Tintipan by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PNN Corales*

PNN Corales by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*PNN Corales*_

PNN Corales by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*SFF Otún Quimbaya*_

SFF Otún Quimbaya by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*SFF Otún Quimbaya*

SFF Otún Quimbaya by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PNR Ucumarí*

PNR Ucumarí by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Pablo, Nariño*

San Pablo, Nariño by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara is considered to be the best example of a colonial village *

Door to...Nature? by Neil Noland, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander*

Obleas Postres & Cafe by Neil Noland, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Sabana de Bogotá*

Hacienda Sabana de Bogotá, este azúl mi preferido!!! Lovely blue by Claudia NiÑo Villalobos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Subachoque, Cundinamarca*

Sabana de Bogotá, Subachoque, Colombia by Claudia NiÑo Villalobos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Suesca,Cundinamarca*

Suesca brrr que frio, Colombia Sur America by Claudia NiÑo Villalobos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocón,Cundinamarca*

Un rincón en Nemocón, Cundinamarca Colombia by Claudia NiÑo Villalobos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Suesca,Cundinamarca*

Cayisn registrando Suesca , Preciosa arquitectura rural by Claudia NiÑo Villalobos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Suesca,Cundinamarca*

Beee!!! Esta como que es amiga de caperucita y el lobo. Suesca, Colombia by Claudia NiÑo Villalobos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cundinamarca,Colombia*

Una de estas niñas no es como las otras by Claudia NiÑo Villalobos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cundinamarca,Colombia*

Patos al agua by Claudia NiÑo Villalobos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chía,Cundinamarca*

DSC08823 by Claudia NiÑo Villalobos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chía,Cundinamarca*

DSC08826 by Claudia NiÑo Villalobos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Depto.Cundinamarca,Colombia*

DSC08800 by Claudia NiÑo Villalobos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hato Holstein, Suesca, Cundinamarca*

Hato Holstein, Suesca Cundinamarca by Claudia NiÑo Villalobos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Sabana de Bogotá*

Hacienda Sabana de Bogotá por cayisn by Claudia NiÑo Villalobos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cogua, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

El Neusa, Cundinamarca Colombia por cayisn by Claudia NiÑo Villalobos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pradera kikuyo, alfalafa y diente de león*

Pradera kikuyo, alfalafa y diente de león by Claudia NiÑo Villalobos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Sabana de Bogotá, Valle de Ubaté*

Hacienda Sabana de Bogotá, Valle de Ubaté by Claudia NiÑo Villalobos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Sabana de Bogotá, Valle de Ubaté*

Hacienda Sabana de Bogotá, Valle de Ubaté by Claudia NiÑo Villalobos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Sabana de Bogotá, Valle de Ubaté*

Haciendas Sabana de Bogotá por cayisn by Claudia NiÑo Villalobos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Cayetano, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Atardecer en Colombia por cayisn by Claudia NiÑo Villalobos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Feria de Flores - Desfile de Carros Antiguos*

Feria de Flores - Desfile de Carros Antiguos 2012 by Stibenzon Cañas Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pineapple cultivation*

Mis paisajes de ANTIOQUIA by Stibenzon Cañas Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*F-AIR COLOMBIA 2015*

F-AIR COLOMBIA 2015 by Stibenzon Cañas Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*F-AIR COLOMBIA 2015*

F-AIR COLOMBIA 2015 by Stibenzon Cañas Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*F-AIR COLOMBIA 2015*

F-AIR COLOMBIA 2015 by Stibenzon Cañas Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*F-AIR COLOMBIA 2015*

F-AIR COLOMBIA 2015 by Stibenzon Cañas Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*F-AIR COLOMBIA 2015*

F-AIR COLOMBIA 2015 by Stibenzon Cañas Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cementerio Museo San Pedro Medellín*

Cementerio Museo San Pedro Medellín by Stibenzon Cañas Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cementerio Museo San Pedro Medellín*

Cementerio Museo San Pedro Medellín by Stibenzon Cañas Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cementerio Museo San Pedro Medellín*

Cementerio Museo San Pedro Medellín by Stibenzon Cañas Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cementerio Museo San Pedro Medellín*

Cementerio Museo San Pedro Medellín by Stibenzon Cañas Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cementerio Museo San Pedro Medellín*

Cementerio Museo San Pedro Medellín by Stibenzon Cañas Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ExpoArtesania Medellin 2013*

ExpoArtesania Medellin 2013 by Stibenzon Cañas Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ExpoArtesania Medellin 2013*

ExpoArtesania Medellin 2013 by Stibenzon Cañas Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ExpoArtesania Medellin 2013*

ExpoArtesania Medellin 2013 by Stibenzon Cañas Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ExpoArtesania Medellin 2013*

ExpoArtesania Medellin 2013 by Stibenzon Cañas Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ExpoArtesania Medellin 2013*

ExpoArtesania Medellin 2013 by Stibenzon Cañas Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ExpoArtesania Medellin 2013*

ExpoArtesania Medellin 2013 by Stibenzon Cañas Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ExpoArtesania Medellin 2013*

ExpoArtesania Medellin 2013 by Stibenzon Cañas Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ExpoArtesania Medellin 2013*

ExpoArtesania Medellin 2013 by Stibenzon Cañas Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres, San Andres y Providencia, Colombia*

San Andres Islas de COLOMBIA by Stibenzon Cañas Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres, San Andres y Providencia, Colombia*

San Andres Islas de COLOMBIA by Stibenzon Cañas Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres, San Andres y Providencia, Colombia*

San Andres Islas de COLOMBIA by Stibenzon Cañas Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Juan Arias, Bolivar, Colombia*

Día de mar... islas del rosario Cartagena de indias colombia, este es el resultado de una jordana de pesca matutina, los pescadores de la zona saben cómo preservar el ecosistema mediante el cultivo y cría de especies de la region de esta manera llevan el by WadoFoto Luis Charris, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Línea del metro de Medellín ejemplo de transporte masivo para soluciones de movilización ciudad rápido confiable y seguro, lastima su modelo no fue tomado como ejemplo en el resto del país. @ig_medellin_ @ig.colombia @ig_colombia #metromedellin #eternapri by WadoFoto Luis Charris, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Prado, Barranquilla, Atlantico*

Hoy es un Buen día para unas exquisitas croquetas de langostinos estilo Bufalo grill, fotografía gastronómica, tú marca como nunca antes. @wadofoto @lentetropico #bufalogrill @bufalogrill #foodphotography #publicidad #fotografiagastronomica #restaurantes by WadoFoto Luis Charris, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta Port*

El puerto de Santa Marta Colombia se encuentra en la bahía conocida como ‘la más bella de América’. Es un fondeadero profundo natural que sirve para el atraque de buques de gran tamaño, tanto de carga como de pasajeros, y que dispone de un terminal especi by WadoFoto Luis Charris, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral Metropolitana María Reina,Barranquilla,Atlántico*

Interior de la catedral metropolitana María Reina, Ya casi es tu cumpleaños Barranquilla, la serie fotográfica de esta semana será totalmente dedicada a tus colores, texturas y formas. #barranquilla #quilla #7abril #barranquilla204 @wadofoto @lentetropi by WadoFoto Luis Charris, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Antigua Intendencia fluvial ahora secretaria de cultura Distrital,Barranquilla,Atlántico*

Antigua Intendencia fluvial ahora secretaria de cultura Distrital, así te vez Barranquilla color y arte en cada rincón. #felizcumpleañosbarranquilla #barranquilla204 #barranquilla @wadofoto @lentetropico @idcaribe @ig_barranquilla_ @ig_barranquilla @ig_at by WadoFoto Luis Charris, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset, Santa Marta, Colombia*

Sunset, Santa Marta, Colombia by Max, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beach near Aeropuerto Internacional Simón Bolívar, Santa Marta, Colombia*

Beach near Aeropuerto Internacional Simón Bolívar, Santa Marta, Colombia by Max, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset, Santa Marta, Colombia*

Sunset, Santa Marta, Colombia by Max, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset, Santa Marta, Colombia*

Sunset, Santa Marta, Colombia by Max, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset, Santa Marta, Colombia*

Sunset, Santa Marta, Colombia by Max, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral de Santa Marta, Santa Marta, Colombia*

Catedral de Santa Marta, Santa Marta, Colombia by Max, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Cabo San Juan del Guía, Parque Nacional Natural Tayrona, Santa Marta, Colombia*

Playa Cabo San Juan del Guía, Parque Nacional Natural Tayrona, Santa Marta, Colombia by Max, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Cabo San Juan del Guía, Parque Nacional Natural Tayrona, Santa Marta, Colombia*

Playa Cabo San Juan del Guía, Parque Nacional Natural Tayrona, Santa Marta, Colombia by Max, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Arenilla, Parque Nacional Natural Tayrona, Santa Marta, Colombia*

Playa Arenilla, Parque Nacional Natural Tayrona, Santa Marta, Colombia by Max, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Arrecifes, Parque Nacional Natural Tayrona, Santa Marta, Colombia*

Playa Arrecifes, Parque Nacional Natural Tayrona, Santa Marta, Colombia by Max, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Guachaca, Magdalena, Colombia*_

Playa Arrecifes, Parque Nacional Natural Tayrona, Santa Marta, Colombia by Max, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Cañaveral, Parque Nacional Natural Tayrona, Santa Marta, Colombia*

Playa Cañaveral, Parque Nacional Natural Tayrona, Santa Marta, Colombia by Max, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Piscinita, Parque Nacional Natural Tayrona, Santa Marta, Colombia*

La Piscinita, Parque Nacional Natural Tayrona, Santa Marta, Colombia by Max, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers of Colombia*

Pink flower, Hacienda La Victoria, Minca, Colombia by Max, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Drying coffee beans, Hacienda La Victoria, Minca, Colombia*

Drying coffee beans, Hacienda La Victoria, Minca, Colombia by Max, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Waterfall near Minca, Colombia*

Waterfall near Minca, Colombia by Max, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Port, Santa Marta, Colombia*

Port, Santa Marta, Colombia by Max, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta, Colombia*

Santa Marta, Colombia by Max, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quinta de San Pedro Alejandrino, Santa Marta, Colombia*

Quinta de San Pedro Alejandrino, Santa Marta, Colombia by Max, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quinta de San Pedro Alejandrino, Santa Marta, Colombia*

Quinta de San Pedro Alejandrino, Santa Marta, Colombia by Max, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quinta de San Pedro Alejandrino, Santa Marta, Colombia*

Quinta de San Pedro Alejandrino, Santa Marta, Colombia by Max, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quinta de San Pedro Alejandrino, Santa Marta, Colombia*

Quinta de San Pedro Alejandrino, Santa Marta, Colombia by Max, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Simón Bolívar statue, Quinta de San Pedro Alejandrino, Santa Marta, Colombia*

Simón Bolívar statue, Quinta de San Pedro Alejandrino, Santa Marta, Colombia by Max, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quinta de San Pedro Alejandrino, Santa Marta, Colombia*

Quinta de San Pedro Alejandrino, Santa Marta, Colombia by Max, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taken from the terrace of the Hampton by Hilton Cartagena.*

Cartagena, Colombia by Max, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Cartagena de Indias*_

Cartagena, Colombia by Max, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Statues, Getsemaní, Cartagena, Colombia*

Statues, Getsemaní, Cartagena, Colombia by Max, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias Port*

SPRC Terminal, Cartagena, Colombia by Max, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bocagrande, Cartagena, Colombia after sunset*

Bocagrande, Cartagena, Colombia after sunset by Max, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bocagrande & Castillogrande, Cartagena, Colombia*

Bocagrande & Castillogrande, Cartagena, Colombia by Max, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Magdalena Medio Antioqueño*

Magdalena Medio Antioqueño by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle de Aburrá,Antioquia*

Valle de Aburrá by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Sebastian,Antioquia*

San Sebastian by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle de Aburrá,Antioquia*

Valle de Aburrá by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers of Colombia*

Epidendrum Radicans by Alejandro Moyano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia wildlife*

Tangara gyrola by Alejandro Moyano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Eólico Jepircahi - Cabo de la Vela, Guajira Colombia.*

White Elephants. by Alejandro Moyano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Here are some few pics made for @feriaartbo*

Here are some few pics made for @feriaartbo by Guillermo Zorro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kennedy, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

IC showroom #photoshoot #professionalphotographer #arquitecture #arquitecturephotography #bogota by Guillermo Zorro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quibdó,Chocó*

Chocó by alex guerrero h, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá by alex guerrero h, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Guaduas*

Villa de Guaduas by alex guerrero h, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chiquinquirá,Cundinamarca*

chiquinquira baja by alex guerrero h, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amador, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

New Work #camography #campaign #fashion @patprimo1957 by C A M O G R A P H Y, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guachaca, Magdalena, Colombia*

upload by C A M O G R A P H Y, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipacon, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

_ by Juan Prieto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lago de Luciérnagas,Cundinamarca*

Sin título by Juan Prieto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cundinamarca,Colombia*

Sin título by Juan Prieto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahía Taganga,Santa Marta*

Sin título by Juan Prieto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Cogua, Cundinamarca, Colombia*_

Sin título by Juan Prieto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla,Atlántico*

Sin título by Juan Prieto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta, Magdalena, Colombia*

Sin título by Juan Prieto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gachala, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Sin título by Juan Prieto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta Market*

Sin título by Juan Prieto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cogua, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Sin título by Juan Prieto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chingaza Natural Park*

Sin título by Juan Prieto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín,Colombia*

Sin título by Juan Prieto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín,Colombia*

Sin título by Juan Prieto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Acuario de Medellin*

acuario-medellin by paulalopez3, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Acuario - Medellín*

Sin título by Carlos Ardila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gaitan, Bogotá, Distrito Especial*

Lugar de culto en Bogotá by Carlos Ardila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aerosmith in Bogota*

20111103-IMG_2551 by Carlos Ardila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aerosmith in Bogota*

20111103-IMG_2677 by Carlos Ardila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Serena & Venus Williams in Medellín*

Sin título by Carlos Ardila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Light in Usaquén*

Sin título by Carlos Ardila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Fosil Museum*

Sin título by Carlos Ardila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Fosil Museum*

Sin título by Carlos Ardila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monasterio del Santo Ecce *****

Monasterio del Santo Ecce **** by Carlos Ardila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monasterio del Santo Ecce *****

Sin título by Carlos Ardila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monasterio del Santo Ecce *****

Sin título by Carlos Ardila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monasterio del Santo Ecce *****

Patio by Carlos Ardila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monasterio del Santo Ecce *****

Sin título by Carlos Ardila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monasterio del Santo Ecce *****

Monasterio del Santo Ecce **** by Carlos Ardila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monasterio del Santo Ecce *****

Sin título by Carlos Ardila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cucunubá,Cundinamarca*

Sin título by Carlos Ardila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cucunubá,Cundinamarca*

Sin título by Carlos Ardila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tejidos de Cucunubá,Cundinamarca*

Tejidos by Carlos Ardila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chia-Cundinamarca*

Chia-Cundinamarca by Esteban Betancur Ceballos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Apertura en El Carmen de Viboral .*

Gesto Noble 2015 by Esteban Betancur Ceballos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Apertura en El Carmen de Viboral .*

Gesto Noble 2015 by Esteban Betancur Ceballos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral de sal Zipaquirà*

Catedral de sal Zipaquirà by Esteban Betancur Ceballos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chia-Cundinamarca*

Chia-Cundinamarca by Esteban Betancur Ceballos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral de sal Zipaquirà*

Catedral de sal Zipaquirà by Esteban Betancur Ceballos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral de sal Zipaquirà*

Catedral de sal Zipaquirà by Esteban Betancur Ceballos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Silleteros, Gigantes de Flores*

Silleteros, Gigantes de Flores by Esteban Betancur Ceballos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Silleteros, Gigantes de Flores*

Silleteros, Gigantes de Flores by Esteban Betancur Ceballos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Silleteros, Gigantes de Flores*

Silleteros, Gigantes de Flores by Esteban Betancur Ceballos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Silleteros, Gigantes de Flores*

Silleteros, Gigantes de Flores by Esteban Betancur Ceballos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*FERIA DE FLORES 2014,MEDELLIN*

Haciendo Musica by Esteban Betancur Ceballos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*FERIA DE FLORES 2014,MEDELLIN*

Silleteros, Gigantes de Flores by Esteban Betancur Ceballos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Walled City Church, Cartagena, Colombia*

The Walled City Church, Cartagena, Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Walled City, Simon Bolivar, Cartagena, Colombia*

The Walled City, Simon Bolivar, Cartagena, Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Getsemani, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

The Walled City, Cartagena, Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

Cartagena, Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Nacional de Colombia Navegante*

Museo Nacional de Colombia Navegante by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Nacional de Colombia*

Museo Nacional de Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*National Museum,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Nacional de Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*National Museum,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Nacional de Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*National Museum,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Nacional de Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*National Museum,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Nacional de Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*National Museum,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Nacional de Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*National Museum,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Nacional de Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*National Museum,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Nacional de Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*National Museum,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Nacional de Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*National Museum,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Nacional de Colombia Navegante by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*National Museum,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Nacional de Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*National Museum,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Nacional de Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*National Museum,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Nacional de Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*National Museum,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Nacional de Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*National Museum,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Nacional de Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Los Mártires, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Bogota Centro, Catholic Church*_

Bogota Centro, Catholic Church by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogota Centro, Catholic Church*

Bogota Centro, Catholic Church by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogota Centro...Near the Museo Del Oro.*

Bogota Centro by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogota D.C*

Bogota Centro by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria, Bogota*

La Candelaria, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria, Bogota*

La Candelaria, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria, Bogota*

La Candelaria, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria, Bogota*

La Candelaria, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria, Bogota*

La Candelaria, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

La Candelaria, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pipe Organ, La Candelaria, Bogota*

Pipe Organ, La Candelaria, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria, Bogota*

La Candelaria, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria, Bogota*

La Candelaria, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

La Candelaria, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

La Candelaria, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota Centro by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

La Candelaria, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa de Moneda, Bogota, Colombia*

Casa de Moneda, Bogota, Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa de Moneda, Bogota, Colombia*

Casa de Moneda, Bogota, Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa de Moneda, Bogota, Colombia*

Casa de Moneda, Bogota, Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa de Moneda, Bogota, Colombia*

Casa de Moneda, Bogota, Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Botero,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Botero by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Botero,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Botero 99 by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Botero,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Botero 98 by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Museo Botero,Salvador Dali*_

Museo Botero 58 Salvador Dali by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Botero,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Botero 01 by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Botero,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Botero 28 by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Botero,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Botero 22 by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Botero,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Botero 24 by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Botero,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Botero 25 by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Botero, Bogota, Colombia*

Museo Botero by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Botero, Bogota, Colombia*

Museo Botero by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Botero, Bogota, Colombia*

Museo Botero by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Botero, Bogota, Colombia*

Museo Botero by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Botero, Bogota, Colombia*

Museo Botero by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Botero, Bogota, Colombia*

Museo Botero by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Botero, Bogota, Colombia*

Museo Botero by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate, Bogota*

Monserrate, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate, Bogota*

Monserrate, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate, Bogota*

Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Del Oro, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Del Oro, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Del Oro, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Del Oro, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Del Oro, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Del Oro, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Del Oro, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Del Oro, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Del Oro, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogotá D.C*

Museo Del Oro, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cocuy National Park.*

Ovejas by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cocuy National Park.*

Church at Dusk by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cocuy National Park.*

Hotel La Casa del Montañista by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cocuy National Park.*

Pueblo El Cocuy by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cocuy National Park.*

Caminantes by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cocuy National Park.*

Frailejones by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cocuy National Park.*

Mojón by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cocuy National Park.*

Snow Peaks & Stars by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cocuy National Park.*

View from the Tent - Early Morning by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cocuy National Park.*

_CAU8878 by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cocuy National Park.*

_CAU8906 by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cocuy National Park.*

_CAU8928 by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cocuy National Park.*

Carpas (Tents) en Playa Blanca by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cocuy National Park.*

Long Exposure - PNN Cocuy by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cocuy National Park.*

Early & Cold Morning - Temprano en la fría Mañana. Laguna Grande de la Sierra by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cocuy National Park.*

CAUT & la Laguna by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cocuy National Park.*

The North Face Alteo 35 Bagpack by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cocuy National Park.*

Nudity in Snow - Empeloto by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cocuy National Park.*

Chao Púlpito y Pan de Azucar by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cocuy National Park.*

Rocks - Rocas by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Bandido Bistro - Bar · Restaurante francés. Bogotá D.C*

Barra - Bar by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ricaurte, Cundinamarca.*

Nueva Sede - Tiendas - LE by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vía Las Palmas.Medellin. Antioquia.*

El Cuchito by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Orquideorama,Jardín Botánico.Medellin. Antioquia.*

Orquideorama by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PNN Chingaza.Sector Monterredondo.Cundinamarca. Colombia.*

Retén Piedras Gordas by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PNN Chingaza.Sector Monterredondo.Cundinamarca. Colombia.*

_DSC3230-- by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PNN Chingaza.Sector Monterredondo.Cundinamarca. Colombia.*

Waterfall by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hall Obregón*

Hall Obregón by Centro de Convenciones Cartagena de Indias, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro de Convenciones Cartagena de Indias*

Boda by Centro de Convenciones Cartagena de Indias, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Foro de la Salud 24º Foro Farmacéutico*

IMG_2607 by Centro de Convenciones Cartagena de Indias, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Facade (Front view) - Hotel Casa Dann Carlton (Bogota, Colombia)*

Facade (Front view) - Hotel Casa Dann Carlton (Bogota, Colombia) by Luis Alberto Gonzalez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hotel Colonial,Villa de Leyva, Colombia*

Hotel Colonial by Hugo Molano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Tematico Hacienda Napoles*

Hoteles by PARQUE TEMATICO HACIENDA NAPOLES, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Inauguración tienda de Paris Hilton,Bogotá D.C*

Paris Hilton by Tevi en la ciudad Tecnología Visual, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Inauguración tienda de Paris Hilton,Bogotá D.C*

Paris Hilton by Tevi en la ciudad Tecnología Visual, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*L'hotel Hilton in Bocagrande*

L'hotel Hilton in Bocagrande by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Potosi, Narino, Colombia*

Il pastore mi lascia accampare nel giaridno by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santuario de Las Lajas*

Vista dal basso del Santuario de Las Lajas by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santuario de Las Lajas*

Santuario de Las Lajas (2) by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Interno del santuario de Las Lajas*

Interno del santuario de Las Lajas by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de la Independencia in Ipiales*

Plaza de la Independencia in Ipiales by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de San Felipe in Ipiales*

Iglesia de San Felipe in Ipiales by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guachucal, Narino, Colombia*

Guachucal by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guachucal, Narino, Colombia*

Uscendo da Guachucal verso El Espino by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Jose, Narino, Colombia*

Paesaggio verso El Espino by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vulcano Azufrál*

Le splendide lagune del Vulcano Azufrál by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sapuyes, Narino, Colombia*

L'incredibile colore dell'acqua by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers of Colombia*

Fuchsia Fucsia by Ambiró, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Difuminada silueta citadina by Ambiró, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Restaurado vs. Por restaurar by Ambiró, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Venta Callejera de Mochilas Wayúu*

Venta Callejera de Mochilas Wayúu by Ambiró, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Bocagrande,Cartagena de Indias*

Encuentro al atardecer en Bocagrande by Ambiró, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Venta callejera de sombreros*_

Venta callejera de sombreros by Ambiró, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pescador en la playa de Castillo Grande, Cartagena de Indias, Colombia.*

Lanzando la red by Ambiró, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquira, Cundinamarca*

Zipaquirá by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquira, Cundinamarca*

Zipaquirá by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquira, Cundinamarca*

Zipaquirá by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquira, Cundinamarca*

Zipaquirá by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquira, Cundinamarca*

Zipaquirá by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquira, Cundinamarca*

Zipaquira by Yassef Briceño García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Las Lajas Sanctuary*

Las Lajas Sanctuary by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Las Lajas Sanctuary*

Las Lajas Sanctuary by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Las Lajas Sanctuary*

Las Lajas Sanctuary by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian airline-Avianca*

Avianca / Airbus A320-214 N632AV by Claudio García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian airline-VivaColombia*

VivaColombia / Airbus A320-214 HK-5142 by Claudio García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Leaving Bogotá.*

Leaving Bogotá. by Claudio García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A320's Viva Colombia & A321 Avianca*

A320's Viva Colombia & A321 Avianca by Claudio García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian airline-Wingo / Boeing 737-700*

Wingo / Boeing 737-700 HP-1378CMP by Claudio García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bucaramanga,Santander*

Bucaramanga by Claudio García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian airline-Easyfly / Jetstream 41*

Easyfly / Jetstream 41 HK-4502 by Claudio García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Approaching Cartagena de Indias*

Approaching CTG. by Claudio García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian Air Force-"Horus".*

Fuerza Aérea Colombiana "Horus". by Claudio García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá by Claudio García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena nights by Claudio García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plataforma internacional El Dorado.*

Plataforma internacional El Dorado. by Claudio García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian airline-Satena / ATR42-500*

Satena / ATR42-500 HK-4949 by Claudio García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bucaramanga,Santander*

BGA nights. by Claudio García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian Air Force*

Fuerza Aérea Colombiana / Boeing 737-700 BBJ by Claudio García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian Air Force*

"Tucanos" by Claudio García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian Air Force*

FAC / UH-60L Arpía by Claudio García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Legacy 500,Medellin Airport*

Legacy 500 by Claudio García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian Air Force*

C-130 Hércules by Claudio García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Helistar / Augustawestland AW139,Bucaramanga Airport*

Helistar / Augustawestland AW139 HK-5133 by Claudio García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Piper PA-34 Seneca V, Barrancabermeja*

Piper PA-34 Seneca V / HK-4897-G by Claudio García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Jose Maria Cordova Airport, Antioquia, Colombia*_

DSC_0570 by Diego Andres Torres Espinel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

IMG_2493 by Juan Alejandro López, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Club Metropolitan Bogota*

Club Metropolitan Bogota by Comision Filmica Colombiana, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Encano, Narino, Colombia*

Alcune barche ritornano dall'isola sul lago (al fondo) by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Camping di San Augustin*

Il sentiero del camping di San Augustin by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vulcano Puracé*

La prima vista del vulcano Puracé by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Plata, Huila, Colombia*

Una bella abitazione in legno by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gigante, Huila, Colombia*

Tempo di raccogliere il grano by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*









http://www.isavictoryhotelboutique.com/1475.html


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Saldana, Tolima, Colombia*

Un contadino passa con la sua bicicletta in un campo di cotone by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa de Nariño,Bogotá D.C*

Guardie all'entrata della Casa de Nariño, il palazzo del presidente colombiano by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Congreso de La República,Bogotá D.C*

Vista laterale del Congreso de la Republica by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calle 13 (Avenida Jiménez, Bogotá)*

Calle 13 (Avenida Jiménez, Bogotá) by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hobo, Huila, Colombia*

Il belvedere sul rio Magdalena (dove mi sono accampato la notte) by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Magdalena River*

I mezzi motorizzati vengono trasportati all'altro lato del Rio Magdalena by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Magdalena River*

Il ponte sul rio Magdalena è crollato e si passa tramite un piccolo ponte sospeso by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paicol, Huila, Colombia*

I curiosi alberi by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Argentina, Huila, Colombia*

Percorso verso Leticia by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Las Margaritas Hacienda, Huila, Colombia*

Una scolaresca raggiunge Los Hoyos by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Juncal, Huila, Colombia*

Bei campi verso Neiva by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pitalito, Huila, Colombia*

La cascata di Mortiño (Alto de Mortiño) by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paletara, Huila, Colombia*

Campi coltivati verso Coconuco by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Agustín Park*

Una delle tante tombe di San Augustin by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*kitchen in Cabana Mumaka,way to Ciudad Perdida, Colombia*

kitchen in Cabana Mumaka by PeterLademann https://ladpeter.wordpress.com, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Nacional Natural Tayrona*

Variation by PeterLademann https://ladpeter.wordpress.com, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ciudad Perdida, Colombia*

Ciudad Perdida, Colombia by PeterLademann https://ladpeter.wordpress.com, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Ciudad Perdida, Colombia*_

Ciudad Perdida, Colombia by PeterLademann https://ladpeter.wordpress.com, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ciudad Perdida, Colombia*

Ciudad Perdida, Colombia by PeterLademann https://ladpeter.wordpress.com, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*late evening scenery at Finca Escondida, Palomino, Colombia*

late evening scenery at Finca Escondida, Palomino, Colombia by PeterLademann https://ladpeter.wordpress.com, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Banana Vendor & Scale, Piedecuesta, Colombia*

Banana Vendor & Scale, Piedecuesta Colombia by Adam Cohn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Looking Down on Bucaramanga, Colombia*

Looking Down on Bucaramanga Colombia by Adam Cohn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sugar Cane Press, El Rosario Colombia*

Sugar Cane Press, El Rosario Colombia by Adam Cohn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Yellow Tabebuia Chrysantha Trees, Colombia*

Yellow Tabebuia Chrysantha Trees, Colombia by Adam Cohn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa Episcopal Líbano*

Casa Episcopal Líbano by Mauricio Morales, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Libano, Tolima, Colombia*

Catedral Nuestra Señora del Carmen Lí-bano al atardecer by Mauricio Morales, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vereda La Esperanza Murillo, Tolima, Colombia*

Vereda La Esperanza Murillo, Tolima, Colombia by Mauricio Morales, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Murillo, Tolima, Colombia*

2017-07-20 16.17.08-sinmarca by Mauricio Morales, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Líbano, Tolima, Colombia*

#LíbanoMiCasa by Mauricio Morales, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Llorona Lake*

Laguna La Llorona by Mauricio Morales, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Líbano, Colombia Waterfalls*

Líbano, Colombia Waterfalls by Mauricio Morales, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cementerio Líbano, Tolima, Colombia*

Cementerio Líbano, Tolima, Colombia by Mauricio Morales, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia Winter 2016*

Landscape3 by Yesid Camacho, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers of Colombia*

Landscape22 by Yesid Camacho, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The pool with a view over the sea...Cartagena de Indias*

the pool with a view over the sea by wouter van eenoo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers of Colombia*

Jardin Botanico Bogota_4 by Luis FrancoR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan, Cauca, Colombia*

Amanecer 1 by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guapi, Cauca, Colombia*

Catedral - Guapi by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chontaduros-Colombian Fruit*

Chontaduros by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers of Colombia*

Flor by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian hats*

Sombreros colombianos by Luis Alfredo Perretti Lampa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Felipe de Barajas Castle*

Castillo San Felipe de Barajas by Luis Alfredo Perretti Lampa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palenquera,Cartagena de Indias*

Palenquera by Luis Alfredo Perretti Lampa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Clock Tower,Cartagena de Indias*

Torre del Reloj by Luis Alfredo Perretti Lampa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colors of Cartagena de Indias*

Colores de Cartagena by Luis Alfredo Perretti Lampa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Camellon of the martyrs,Cartagena de Indias*

Camellón de los martires by Luis Alfredo Perretti Lampa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Walled city,Cartagena de Indias*

Ciudad amurallada (Calle 38) by Luis Alfredo Perretti Lampa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Heredia Theater,Cartagena de Indias*

Teatro Heredia by Luis Alfredo Perretti Lampa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* Cartagena de Indias*

Vista panorámica de Cartagena de Indias by Luis Alfredo Perretti Lampa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Port Cartagena de Indias*

Puerto de Cartagena by Luis Alfredo Perretti Lampa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chiquinquirá,Boyacá*

4_hands Basílica by Oscar Perfer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Magalena River*

Sin título by Carlos Burboa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres Island*

_RJS2734 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres Island*

_RJS2740 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres Island*

_RJS2753 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres Island*

_RJS2762 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres Island*

_RJS2771 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres Island*

_RJS2772 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres Island*

_RJS2774-Edit by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres Island*

_RJS2775 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa en el agua,Colombia*

_RJS3001 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

_RJS2884 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Bernardo del Viento*

_RJS3351 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manglar*

_RJS3353 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa en el agua,Colombia*

_RJS3269 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Bernardo del Viento*

_RJS3347 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Bernardo del Viento*

_RJS3489 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Bernardo del Viento*

_RJS3623 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Intercontinental Hotel Pool, Cartagena de Indias*

Intercontinental Hotel Pool, Cartagena 6 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boca Grande Beach, Cartagena de Indias*

Boca Grande Beach, Cartagena 21 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Estadio Atanasio Girardot,Medellin*

Estadio Atanasio Girardot 17 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Estadio Atanasio Girardot,Medellin*

Estadio Atanasio Girardot 14 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Estadio Atanasio Girardot,Medellin*

Estadio Atanasio Girardot 5 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Complejo deportivo,Medellin*

_RJS2565 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Colombia *

_RJS2515 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Complejo deportivo,Medellin*

_RJS2409 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe Antioquia, Colombia*

_RJS2121 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe Antioquia, Colombia*

_RJS2126 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Water Park with HUGE Beaver, San Fé de Antioquia*

Water Park with HUGE Beaver by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe Antioquia, Colombia*

_RJS2160 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe Antioquia, Colombia*

_RJS2163 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe Antioquia, Colombia*

_RJS2169 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe Antioquia, Colombia*

_RJS2171 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe Antioquia, Colombia*

_RJS2172 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe Antioquia, Colombia*

_RJS2173 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe Antioquia, Colombia*

_RJS2174 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puente De Occidente*

Pintado Puente De Occidente Bridge HDR 1 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe Antioquia, Colombia*

Pintado Puente De Occidente Bridge HDR 3 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puente De Occidente*

Pintado Puente De Occidente Bridge Panorama 2 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe Antioquia, Colombia*

Pintado Puente De Occidente Bridge Candy and Hunter by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ruta N Complex,Medellin*

Ruta N Complex 11 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ruta N Complex,Medellin*

Ruta N Complex 10 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ruta N Complex,Medellin*

Ruta N Complex 9 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Grafiti Medellin*

_RJS2016 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ruta N Complex,Medellin*

Ruta N Complex 8 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ruta N Complex,Medellin*

Ruta N Complex 7 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ruta N Complex,Medellin*

Ruta N Complex 6 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ruta N Complex,Medellin*

Ruta N Complex 4 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cemeterio Museo San Pedro*

Cemeterio Museo San Pedro 7 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cementerio Museo San Pedro*

Cemeterio Museo San Pedro 2 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Grafiti Medellin*

_RJS2067 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

_RJS2068 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Teleantioquia,Medellin*

Teleantioquia 4 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Teleantioquia 2 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza Cisneros, Medellin Night*

Plaza Cisneros, Medellin Night 3 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

_RJS1594 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

_RJS1598 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

_RJS1605 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

_RJS1606 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

_RJS1614 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nuquí,Colombia*

_RJS1672 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nuquí,Colombia*

_RJS1734 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nuquí,Chocó,Colombia*

_RJS1746 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nuquí,Chocó,Colombia*

_RJS1757 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Nuquí*

_RJS1777 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nuquí,Chocó,Colombia*

_RJS1860 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nuquí,Chocó,Colombia*

_RJS1913 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chocó,Colombia*

_RJS1942 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

_RJS1987 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

_RJS2008 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

_RJS1993 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatape,Antioquia*

_RJS1407 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatape,Antioquia*

_RJS1417 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatape,Antioquia*

_RJS1421 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatape,Antioquia*

_RJS1480 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatape,Antioquia*

_RJS1503 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatape,Antioquia*

_RJS1513 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatape,Antioquia*

_RJS1520 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatape,Antioquia*

_RJS1571 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

_RJS1341 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

_RJS1370 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

_RJS1400 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla Carnival 2017*

_RJS0949 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla Carnival 2017*

_RJS0965 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla Carnival 2017*

_RJS0972 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla Carnival 2017*

_RJS0980 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Climandario Beach,Barranquilla,Atlántico*

_RJS1024 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla Carnival 2017*

_RJS0487 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla Carnival 2017*

_RJS0539 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla Carnival 2017*

_RJS0569 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla Carnival 2017*

_RJS0636 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla Carnival 2017*

_RJS0696 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla Carnival 2017*

_RJS0764 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla Carnival 2017*

_RJS9928 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla Carnival 2017*

_RJS9965 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla Carnival 2017*

_RJS9973 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla Carnival 2017*

_RJS9988 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla Carnival 2017*

_RJS9998 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla Carnival 2017*

_RJS0026 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla Carnival 2017*

_RJS0049 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla Carnival 2017*

_RJS0107 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla Carnival 2017*

_RJS0116 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

_RJS8029 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Time Slice Cartagena*

Time Slice Cartagena by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena, Colombia - Rosario Islands*

_RJS8099 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena, Colombia - Rosario Islands*

_RJS8048 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena, Colombia - Rosario Islands*

_RJS8060 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena, Colombia - Rosario Islands*

_RJS8065 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena, Colombia - Rosario Islands*

_RJS8072 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena, Colombia - Rosario Islands*

_RJS8073 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena, Colombia - Rosario Islands*

_RJS8077 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena, Colombia - Rosario Islands*

_RJS8080 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena, Colombia - Rosario Islands*

_RJS8089 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena, Colombia - Rosario Islands*

_RJS8093 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena, Colombia - Rosario Islands*

_RJS8094 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena, Colombia - Rosario Islands*

_RJS8092 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena, Colombia - Rosario Islands*

_RJS8079 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena, Colombia - Rosario Islands*

_RJS8051 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena, Colombia - Rosario Islands*

_RJS8100 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tangara larvata ,Anchicayá, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Tangara larvata 3 by Jaime Andres Herrera Villarreal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Páramo de Oceta con sus frailejones, Monguí. Boyacá.*

El Páramo de Oceta con sus frailejones, Monguí. Boyacá. by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paisaje en camino a la cima del Páramo de Oceta, Monguí.*

Paisaje en camino a la cima del Páramo de Oceta, Monguí. by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paisaje del Páramo de Oceta. Monguí. Boyacá. *

Paisaje del Páramo de Oceta. Monguí. Boyacá. CO by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza Principal de Monguí, Boyacá. Colombia.*

Plaza Principal de Monguí, Boyacá. Colombia. by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puente Colonial Calicanto. Monguí, Boyacá.*

Puente Colonial Calicanto. Monguí, Boyacá. by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puente Colonial Calicanto. Monguí, Boyacá.*

Puente Colonial Calicanto. Monguí, Boyacá. by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Frailejones en Paramo de Oceta. Monguí Boyacá.*

Frailejones en Paramo de Oceta. Monguí Boyacá. by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ventas en las Calles de la Heroica.*

Ventas en las Calles de la Heroica. by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Saint Peter Claver Square. Cartagena, Colombia.*

Saint Peter Claver Square. Cartagena, Colombia. by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cundinamarca,Colombia*

IMG_2723140307 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyacá*

IMG_4518150201 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Military Parade, July 20*

20072016-DSC_0379.jpg by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Military Parade, July 20*

20072016-DSC_0685.jpg by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Military Parade, July 20*

20072016-DSC_0276.jpg by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Military Parade, July 20*

20072016-DSC_0265.jpg by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Military Parade, July 20*

20072016-DSC_0175.jpg by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Military Parade, July 20*

20072016-DSC_0154.jpg by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Military Parade, July 20*

20072016-DSC_0132.jpg by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Military Parade, July 20*

20072016-DSC_0086.jpg by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Military Parade, July 20*

20072016-DSC_0082.jpg by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Military Parade, July 20*

20072016-DSC_0066.jpg by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Acuario - San Andrés - Colombia*

Acuario - San Andrés - Colombia by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

IMG_5494.jpg by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Farol y Edificio by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

IMG_4069 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate,Bogotá D.C*

IMG_3966141410 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Suesca,Cundinamarca*

IMG_2257250314 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Suesca,Cundinamarca*

IMG_2253250314 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria,Bogotá D.C*

IMG_1925140314 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Antioquia, Colombia*

"El Mamut" / "The Mammoth" by Jorge J Restrepo A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Macarena, Meta, Colombia*

Orquídea rosada / Pink orchid by Jorge J Restrepo A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Macarena, Meta, Colombia*

Orquídea / Orchid (epidendrum) by Jorge J Restrepo A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Waterfall of the quartz crystals,La Macarena, Meta, Colombia*

Cascada de los cuarzos / Waterfall of the quartz crystals by Jorge J Restrepo A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Canoes on the Guayabero River at La Macarena, Meta*

Canoas en el río Guayabero, La Macarena, Meta / Canoes on the Guayabero River at La Macarena, Meta by Jorge J Restrepo A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Antioquia,Colombia*

Vallecito / Small valley by Jorge J Restrepo A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers of Colombia*

IMG_1817 by Iñaki Leunda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers of Colombia*

Orquídea by Iñaki Leunda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sebastían de Belalcazar,Santiago de Cali*

Serbastían de Belalcazar by Iñaki Leunda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cristo Rey,Santiago de Cali*

Cristo Rey by Iñaki Leunda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Guernica full color -Loma de la Cruz*

El Guernica full color -Loma de la Cruz- by Iñaki Leunda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* Cartagena's bay, Colombia*

Fin de régate | Regatta’s ending | El fin de la regata by Eric Dupuis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena's bay, Colombia*

Fin de régate | Regatta’s ending | El fin de la regata by Eric Dupuis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tota Lake*

Canoa Desolada by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puente de Occidente*

Puente de Occidente by Juan José Arce Correa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

_MG_2219 by Juan Jo. Fdez., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amazonas River,Colombia*

La gran Anaconda by Juan Jo. Fdez., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amazonas,Colombia*

Sin título by Juan Jo. Fdez., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amazonas River,Colombia*

el cielo hacia las 3:00pm en el gran Rió by Juan Jo. Fdez., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Maloka Macuna, Leticia AMAZONAS*

Listo el Casabe by Juan Jo. Fdez., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Maloka Macuna, Leticia AMAZONAS Km 11. vía Tarapacá*

Maloka Macuna, Leticia AMAZONAS Km 11. vía Tarapacá by Juan Jo. Fdez., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Isla de los Micos Amazonas*

Sin título by Juan Jo. Fdez., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Victoria Regia,Macedonia Amazonas*

Victoria Regia by Juan Jo. Fdez., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paisaje Lago Tarapoto,Amazonas*

Paisaje Lago Tarapoto by Juan Jo. Fdez., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Mercado Villa de Leyva*

_MG_6102 by Juan Jo. Fdez., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Grafiti,Bogotá D.C*

Paz Bogotá DC by Juan Jo. Fdez., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Grafiti,Bogotá D.C*_

_MG_5108 by Juan Jo. Fdez., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Grafiti puente cll 109 Cr 9na,Bogotá D.C*

grafiti puente cll 109 Cr 9na by Juan Jo. Fdez., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Juan Jo. Fdez., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Juan Jo. Fdez., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Intersección cr 3ra cll 26 Bogotá D.C*

intersección cr 3ra cll 26 Bogotá DC by Juan Jo. Fdez., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Velodromo 1ra de Mayo,Bogotá D.C*

Milodromo by Juan Jo. Fdez., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ferrocarril cll 100,Bogotá D.C*

Ferrocarril cll 100 by Juan Jo. Fdez., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fundadores Park,Villavicencio,Meta*

parque fundadores 04 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pan de Arroz,Villavicencio,Meta*

Pan de arroz by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mirador de Buenavista,Villavicencio,Meta*

mirador de buenavista 02 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio,Meta*

Meta_1797 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio,Meta*

Meta_1785 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio,Meta*

Meta_0970 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio,Meta*

Meta_0961 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wildlife Villavicencio,Meta*

Meta_0889 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatiquia River,Villavicencio,Meta*

meta viaje 7_0290 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Villavicencio,Meta*

meta viaje 7_0198 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Villavicencio,Meta*

meta viaje 7_0051 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio,Meta*

meta viaje 5_1991 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio,Meta*

meta viaje 5_1981 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fundadores Park,Villavicencio,Meta*

meta viaje 5_1969 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Llanos Orientales*

meta viaje 5_1807 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Llanos Orientales*

meta viaje 5_1801 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fundadores Park,Villavicencio,Meta*

meta viaje 5_1786 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio,Meta*

meta vaqueria_1286 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vaqueria,Villavicencio,Meta*

meta vaqueria_1267 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vaqueria,Villavicencio,Meta*

meta vaqueria_0896 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vaqueria,Villavicencio,Meta*

meta vaqueria_0840 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vaqueria,Villavicencio,Meta*

meta vaqueria_0538 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vaqueria,Villavicencio,Meta*

meta vaqueria_0476 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vaqueria,Villavicencio,Meta*

meta vaqueria_0140 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vaqueria,Villavicencio,Meta*

meta vaqueria_0017 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mirador de Buenavista,Villavicencio,Meta*

Mirador de buenavista 01 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Malocas Park,Villavicencio,Meta*

Meta_1804 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mirador de Buenavista,Villavicencio,Meta*

Meta_1766 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio,Meta*

meta viaje 8_0277 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cordillera Oriental*

meta viaje 8_0233 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio,Meta*

meta viaje 8_0185 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio,Meta*

meta viaje 8_0109 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio,Meta*

meta viaje 8_0099 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio,Meta*

meta viaje 8_0049 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio,Meta*

meta viaje 8_0038 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio,Meta*

escultura de las arpas Villavo 03 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Martin,Meta*

san martin_1370 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guaduas,Cundinamarca*

eje cafetero-268 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guaduas,Cundinamarca*

eje cafetero-229 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Market Guaduas,Cundinamarca*

eje cafetero-197 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Juanito Meta, Chingaza*

san_juanito-543 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Juanito Meta, Chingaza*

san_juanito-415 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Juanito Meta, Chingaza*

san_juanito-399 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Juanito Meta, Chingaza*

san_juanito-087 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Juanito Meta, Chingaza*

choachi_0879 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Choachi,Cundinamarca*

choachi_0579 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

medellin_0096 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatape,Antioquia*

guatape_1023 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatape,Antioquia*

guatape_0759 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatape,Antioquia*

guatape_0819 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatape,Antioquia*

guatape_0782 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatape,Antioquia*

antioquia 2014_1600 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatape,Antioquia*

guatape_0561 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Envigado,Antioquia*

fuji antioquia_0155 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Envigado,Antioquia*

fuji antioquia_0206 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Envigado,Antioquia*

encigado_06 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Envigado,Antioquia*

antioquia 2014_0464 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Envigado,Antioquia*

antioquia 2014_0404 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Envigado,Antioquia*

fuji antioquia_0180 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Envigado,Antioquia*

antioquia 2014_0045 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sisga,Cundinamarca*

sisga presalida_0578 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Llanos Orientales, Colombia*

villavo_1057-Editar by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Llanos Orientales, Colombia*

villavo_0733 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Llanos Orientales, Colombia*

villavo_0713 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Llanos Orientales, Colombia*

villavo_0709 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Llanos Orientales, Colombia*

villavo_0692 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Llanos Orientales, Colombia*

villavo_0727 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Llanos Orientales, Colombia*

villavo_0301 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*2014 Theater festival*

festival de teatro 2014_0512 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*2014 Theater festival*

festival de teatro 2014_0315-Editar by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*2014 Theater festival*

festival de teatro 2014_0111 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*2014 Theater festival*

festival de teatro 2014_1059 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*2014 Theater festival*

festival de teatro 2014_0624 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*2014 Theater festival*

festival de teatro 2014_0830-2 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*2014 Theater festival*

festival de teatro 2014_0543 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*2014 Theater festival*

festival de teatro 2014_0906-Editar by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*2014 Theater festival*

festival de teatro 2014_1052 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*2014 Theater festival*

festival de teatro 2014_0873-Editar by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*2014 Theater festival*

festival de teatro 2014_0780-Editar by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*2014 Theater festival*

festival de teatro 2014_0779 by Jorge Ivan Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Castle with drawbridge,Bogotá D.C*

castle with drawbridge by Liz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Castle,Bogotá D.C*

castle by Liz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Embalse de Tominé*

Embalse de Tominé by Luis Eduardo Noriega Arboleda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Juegos Suramericanos (ODESUR) Medellín 2010*

DANIEL PACHECO (COL) by Luis Eduardo Noriega Arboleda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Juegos Suramericanos (ODESUR) Medellín 2010*

EQUIPO COLOMBIA by Luis Eduardo Noriega Arboleda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Juegos Suramericanos (ODESUR) Medellín 2010*

GIMNASIA JUEGOS SURAMERICANOS MEDELLIN 2010 by Luis Eduardo Noriega Arboleda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Juegos Suramericanos (ODESUR) Medellín 2010*

FABIAN PUERTA by Luis Eduardo Noriega Arboleda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Juegos Suramericanos (ODESUR) Medellín 2010*

100 MTS DECATHLON by Luis Eduardo Noriega Arboleda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Juegos Suramericanos (ODESUR) Medellín 2010*

ESGRIMA IX JUEGOS SURAMERICANOS MEDELLÍN 2010 by Luis Eduardo Noriega Arboleda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Juegos Suramericanos (ODESUR) Medellín 2010*

Fuerza Chile !!!!! by Luis Eduardo Noriega Arboleda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Juegos Suramericanos (ODESUR) Medellín 2010*

Salto alto IX Juegos Suramericanos Medellín 2010 by Luis Eduardo Noriega Arboleda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Juegos Suramericanos (ODESUR) Medellín 2010*

VOLEIBOL PLAYA by Luis Eduardo Noriega Arboleda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Juegos Suramericanos (ODESUR) Medellín 2010*

NATACIÓN IX JUEGOS SURAMERICANOS MEDELLÍN 2010 by Luis Eduardo Noriega Arboleda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Orden Público*

Sin título by Luis Eduardo Noriega Arboleda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis Eduardo Noriega Arboleda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá by Luis Eduardo Noriega Arboleda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Embalse de Tominé*

Embalse de Tominé by Luis Eduardo Noriega Arboleda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatavita,Cundinamarca*

Guatavita by Luis Eduardo Noriega Arboleda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Black-capped donacobius,Arauca River*

Black-capped donacobius, Donacobius atricapilla, Arauca (Rio Arauca) by Oswaldo Cortes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Juan de Pasto,Nariño*

PAISAJE Bajo las nubes by Bayron Jojoa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Juan de Pasto,Nariño*

IMG_20170630_110624_319 by Bayron Julian Mora Montilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santuario de Fauna y Flora Galeras*

Santuario de Fauna y Flora Galeras by Iván Daniel Santacruz Lasso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rueda Libre - Al pie del Cumbal - Nariño - Colombia*

Travesia MTB La Naranja Mecánica by Iván Daniel Santacruz Lasso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa Moreno - Nariño*

Villa Moreno - Nariño by Iván Daniel Santacruz Lasso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santuario de Fauna y Flora Galeras*

Santuario de Fauna y Flora Galeras by Iván Daniel Santacruz Lasso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ciudad de Pasto y Volcán Galeras*

Cuidad de Pasto y Volcán Galeras by Iván Daniel Santacruz Lasso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*En el crater del Volcán Azufral - Nariño - Colombia*

Laguna Verde by Iván Daniel Santacruz Lasso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Florida / Nariño / Colombia*

La Florida / Nariño / Colombia by Iván Daniel Santacruz Lasso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Florida / Nariño / Colombia*

La Florida / Nariño / Colombia by Iván Daniel Santacruz Lasso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ipiales - Nariño - Colombia*

Travesía Extrema Cruce del Páramo by Iván Daniel Santacruz Lasso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pasto, Narino, Colombia*

Sunny riding day by Iván Daniel Santacruz Lasso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Jose, Narino, Colombia*

037 IMG-20150607-WA0060 by Iván Daniel Santacruz Lasso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Jose, Narino, Colombia*

06079341 by Iván Daniel Santacruz Lasso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pasto,Nariño*

20150524_120045 by Iván Daniel Santacruz Lasso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Lucia - Laguna de La Cocha - Nariño - Colombia*

Santa Lucia - Laguna de La Cocha - Nariño - Colombia by Iván Daniel Santacruz Lasso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Encano - Nariño - Colombia*

El Encano - Nariño - Colombia by Iván Daniel Santacruz Lasso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna de La Cocha - El Encano - Nariño - Colombia*

Laguna de La Cocha - El Encano - Nariño - Colombia by Iván Daniel Santacruz Lasso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Negros y Blancos - Pasto / Nariño / Colombia - 2014*

Carnaval de Negros y Blancos - Pasto / Nariño / Colombia - 2014 by Iván Daniel Santacruz Lasso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Negros y Blancos - Pasto / Nariño / Colombia - 2014*

Carnaval de Negros y Blancos - Pasto / Nariño / Colombia - 2014 by Iván Daniel Santacruz Lasso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Negros y Blancos - Pasto / Nariño / Colombia - 2014*

Carnaval de Negros y Blancos - Pasto / Nariño / Colombia - 2014 by Iván Daniel Santacruz Lasso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Negros y Blancos - Pasto / Nariño / Colombia - 2014*

Carnaval de Negros y Blancos - Pasto / Nariño / Colombia - 2014 by Iván Daniel Santacruz Lasso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Negros y Blancos - Pasto / Nariño / Colombia - 2014*

Carnaval de Negros y Blancos - Pasto / Nariño / Colombia - 2014 by Iván Daniel Santacruz Lasso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Negros y Blancos - Pasto / Nariño / Colombia - 2014*

Carnaval de Negros y Blancos - Pasto / Nariño / Colombia - 2014 by Iván Daniel Santacruz Lasso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zonotrichia Capensis...El Encano, Narino, Colombia*

Zonotrichia Capensis by Iván Daniel Santacruz Lasso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*AMANECER EN ALTO DE NEBLINAS*

AMANECER EN ALTO DE NEBLINAS by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias,Colombia*

CARTAGENA by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias,Colombia*

CARTAGENA by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias,Colombia*

CARTAGENA by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias,Colombia*

CARTAGENA by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palenqueras,Cartagena de Indias*

PALENQUERAS by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de Santodomingo,Cartagena de Indias*

Plaza de Santodomingo by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hotel Las Americas- Torre del Mar en Cartagena de Indias*

PISCINA TORRE DEL MAR by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias,Colombia*

CARTAGENA by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Castillo San Felipe de Barajas,Cartagena de Indias*

Castillo San Felipe de Barajas by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playas de los Hoteles las Americas,Cartagena de Indias*

Playas de los Hoteles las Americas by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias...Vista de Bocagrande desde el Castillo San Felipe de Barajas*

Cartagena de Indias by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Un cañon que hacía parte de la bateria de cañones para la defensa del Castillo y de la Ciudad.*

Cañón Antiguo by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* Hotel Las Americas en Cartagena de Indias*

Torre del Mar by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias,Colombia*

PLAYAS DE CARTAGENA by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Encuentro Mundial de Vaquería,Cumaral,Meta*

VIII Encuentro Mundial de Vaquería by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*CAMPEONATO DE COLEO INTERUNIVERSITARIO*

Coleo by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PESCANDO EN EL RIO METICA*

PESCANDO EN EL RIO METICA by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*COLEO...EXPOMALOCAS 2015*

COLEO by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*COLEO EN EXPOMALOCAS 2015*

COLEO EN EXPOMALOCAS 2015 by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coleo en Malocas*

Coleo en Malocas by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pueblito Llanero - Parque Las Malocas - Villavicencio*

Capilla by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Las Malocas (Villavicencio)*

Casa del Pueblito Llanero by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*COLEO A LO CHARRO*

COLEO A LO CHARRO by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Loro Guahibo o Patilico*

Cotorra Pechiblanca by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Crianza de Búfalos en la granja Espexoticas de Colombia en Villa de Leyva, Boyacá (Colombia)*

Búfalo by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers of Colombia*

Flor de palma by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*GUACAMAYA BANDERA*

GUACAMAYA BANDERA by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*FAMILIA DE CHIGÜIROS*

FAMILIA DE CHIGÜIROS by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Primate en el Humedal El Charco*

Primate en el Humedal El Charco by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*PALMA DE CHUAPO*_

PALMA DE CHUAPO by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*FLOR DE MARACA*

FLOR DE MARACA by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boton de la palma mariposa*

PALMA MARIPOSA by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ALZANDO VUELO*

ALZANDO VUELO by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El ocarro o armadillo gigante, tomada en el Bioparque los Ocarros de Villavicencio*

OCARRO by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*TURPIAL LAGUNERO*

TURPIAL LAGUNERO by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PATOS*

PATOS by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*TORTUGA MATA MATA*

TORTUGA MATA MATA by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A cunicularia*

A cunicularia by Hector Fabio Cruz Cuellar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Tolima*

Nevado del Tolima by Hector Fabio Cruz Cuellar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers of Colombia*

_DSC0348 by Hector Fabio Cruz Cuellar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*T_cyanicollis*

T_cyanicollis by Hector Fabio Cruz Cuellar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flower of Colombia*

_DSC0216 by Hector Fabio Cruz Cuellar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna Picaleña. Ibagué-Tolima (Colombia)*

Amanecer by Hector Fabio Cruz Cuellar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El llano infinito*

El llano infinito by Alejandro Martín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunrise in Meta*

Amanecer en el Meta by Alejandro Martín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Tuparro,Vichada*

Ana se quedó con el pescador by Alejandro Martín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Tuparro,Vichada*

Subiendo la roca by Alejandro Martín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Tuparro,Vichada*

El llano infinito by Alejandro Martín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Orinoco River,Vichada*

El orinoco by Alejandro Martín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Tuparro,Vichada*

Abajo las habitaciones del parque by Alejandro Martín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Los rápidos del Orinoco en el Tuparro*

Los rápidos del Orinoco en el Tuparro by Alejandro Martín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Tuparro,Vichada*

Bajando de la roca by Alejandro Martín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán,Cauca*

La catedral by Alejandro Martín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Obando y las palomas*

Obando y las palomas by Alejandro Martín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán,Cauca*

Cielo de Popayán by Alejandro Martín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán,Cauca*

El teatro by Alejandro Martín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Faro de Buenaventura, la perla del pacífico quiere luz.*

Faro de Buenaventura, la perla del pacífico quiere luz. by Jefferson Gutierrez Romero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Grúas de patio en el Puerto de Buenaventura*

Grúas de patio en el Puerto de Buenaventura by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buenaventura, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Buenaventura by Ana María Arcos C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali,Valle del Cauca*

Cali. by Ana María Arcos C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali,Valle del Cauca*

Cali. by Ana María Arcos C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buga, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Buga by Ana María Arcos C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mono del Putumayo*

Mono del Putumayo.jpg by Guillermo Gomez Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecoturismo Putumayo*

ecoturismo putumayo fotos de mocoa departamento viaje aventura trip travel sibundoy logo bandera hotel hostal (93) by Ecoturismo Mocoa Putumayo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecoturismo Putumayo*

ecoturismo putumayo fotos de mocoa departamento viaje aventura trip travel sibundoy logo bandera hotel hostal (135) by Ecoturismo Mocoa Putumayo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecoturismo Putumayo*

ecoturismo putumayo fotos de mocoa departamento viaje aventura trip travel sibundoy logo bandera hotel hostal (61) by Ecoturismo Mocoa Putumayo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecoturismo Putumayo*

ecoturismo putumayo fotos de mocoa departamento viaje aventura trip travel sibundoy logo bandera hotel hostal (33) by Ecoturismo Mocoa Putumayo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecoturismo Putumayo*

283655_10151491079634132_1001655386_n by Ecoturismo Mocoa Putumayo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ecoturismo Putumayo
*

394397_10151491105899132_1913651900_n by Ecoturismo Mocoa Putumayo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Putumayo River*

Río_Putumayo by Bayron R. Calle-Rendón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PNN Chingaza,Cundinamarca, Colombia*

PNN Chingaza_2 by Bayron R. Calle-Rendón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle de Cocora, Salento (Quindío). Colombia.*

Ceroxylon quindiuense01 by Bayron R. Calle-Rendón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paisaje Yaguara | Huila*

Paisaje Yaguara | Huila by Georginy | Art PH©, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salto de los Bordones, Huila, Colombia*

42. Salto de los Bordones, Huila, Colombia-8.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Ruiz, Tolima, Colombia*

34. Nevado del Ruiz, Tolima, Colombia-3.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Ruiz, Tolima, Colombia*

34. Nevado del Ruiz, Tolima, Colombia-7.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Ruiz, Tolima, Colombia*

34. Nevado del Ruiz, Tolima, Colombia-17.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Ruiz, Tolima, Colombia*

34. Nevado del Ruiz, Tolima, Colombia-19.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Ruiz, Tolima, Colombia*

34. Nevado del Ruiz, Tolima, Colombia-22.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* Canyon de Sogamoso, Santander, Colombia*

28. Canyon de Sogamoso, Santander, Colombia-6.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Canyon de Sogamoso, Santander, Colombia*

28. Canyon de Sogamoso, Santander, Colombia-7.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Canyon de Sogamoso, Santander, Colombia*

28. Canyon de Sogamoso, Santander, Colombia-13.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Camino hasta Bucaramanga, Santander, Colombia*

27. Camino hasta Bucaramanga, Antioquia, Colombia by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Camino hasta Bucaramanga, Santander, Colombia*

27. Camino hasta Bucaramanga, Antioquia, Colombia-10 by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Camino hasta Bucaramanga, Santander, Colombia*

27. Camino hasta Bucaramanga, Antioquia, Colombia-11 by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatape, Antioquia, Colombia*

26. El Peñol, Colombia-3.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vaupes River*

Rio Vaupes by Oscar Fernando Alvarez Ortiz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Río Vaupés en Mitú*

Río Vaupés en Mitú by juliaangelo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Indigenas del Vaupés*

CMLP5190 by crucedecaminos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vaupés,Colombia*

w.t.f by Juan Garces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cundinamarca,Colombia*

_MG_0609[1] by Juan Garces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vaupes River*

mi--rro? by Juan Garces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vaupés,Colombia*

the tunnel by Juan Garces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jirijirimo,Vaupés*

jirijirimo by Juan Garces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vaupés,Colombia*

red dawn by Juan Garces, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate,Bogotá D.C*

Bogota - COLOMBIA - Monserrate by dragonheart_mj, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pinturas rupestres,Guaviare*

_DSC0084 by Luis Eduardo Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Llanura Colombiana*

DSC_1989 by Luis Eduardo Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Llanura Colombiana*

DSC_1965 by Luis Eduardo Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Llanura Colombiana*

DSC_0817 by Luis Eduardo Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Llanura Colombiana*

DSC_0737 by Luis Eduardo Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Llanura Colombiana*

DSC_0233 by Luis Eduardo Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Llanura Colombiana*

DSC_0157-Editar-2 by Luis Eduardo Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Llanura Colombiana*

DSC_0142 by Luis Eduardo Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Camping Llanos Orientales*

DSC_0065 by Luis Eduardo Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Páramo cerca a Tota en Boyacá Colombia*

DSC_2122 by Luis Eduardo Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casanare,Colombia*

DSC_0114 by Luis Eduardo Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flower of Colombia*

_DSC0035 by Luis Eduardo Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flower of Colombia*

Oncidium Hb by Luis Eduardo Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flower of Colombia*

Oda hambühren by Luis Eduardo Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flower of Colombia*

Cattleya by Luis Eduardo Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flower of Colombia*

Cattleya dowiana var aurea by Luis Eduardo Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flower of Colombia*

Cattleya hb by Luis Eduardo Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nariño,Colombia*

DSC_0252_01 by Luis Eduardo Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Las bonitas calles del centro by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Explanada detrás del congreso by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Parte posterior del congreso by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

La Casa Nariño, hogar del presidente by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Esta iglesia es pequeña pero muy rica en el interior by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Plaza Bolívar y Catedral by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Plaza Bolívar y Catedral by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

El Congreso by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Por el barrio donde nos quedamos by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

La torre Colpatria de día by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

El Museo Nacional by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Nacional,Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Nacional,Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Nacional,Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Nacional,Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Nacional,Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Luis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

IMG_20161014_175012100_HDR by CT Pereira, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

IMG_20161010_095356774 by CT Pereira, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

IMG_20161014_165319650_HDR by CT Pereira, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

IMG_20161014_160407838 by CT Pereira, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

EM107442 by steve_king_uk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

EM107426 by steve_king_uk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

EM107420 by steve_king_uk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

EM107389 by steve_king_uk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

EM107378 by steve_king_uk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

EM107347 by steve_king_uk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

EM107311 by steve_king_uk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

UVA IV 2 by David A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ciudad del río, Medellín - Colombia*

Noche de parque by David A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mamm - Medellín, Colombia*

Plaza en el parque by David A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo el Castillo, Medellín - Colombia.*

El Castillo by David A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Panorámica desde piso 19. Medellín, Colombia*

La 34 by David A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Panorámica desde piso 19. Medellín, Colombia*

Hacia el Valle by David A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Escultura de Superman en sede central de Bancolombia. Medellín, Antioquia.*

Super pensativo by David A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* Linea k del metro de Medellín, metrocable*

Mecanismo, Medellin - Colombia by David A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Biblioteca Santo Domingo, Medellín - Colombia.*

PBSD 2, Medellín - Colombia by David A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa de la alcaldía del municipio de la Unión, oriente antioqueño.*

La esquina by David A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de Santa Barbara en Santa Fe de Antioquia, Colombia.*

Santa Barbara by David A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* El retiro, Antioquia, Colombia*

Amarillo y verde by David A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Retiro, Antioquia Colombia*

Horizontal by David A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*El Retiro, Antioquia -Colombia*_

Las casas del lago by David A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Cali Colombia by Albert Alfonso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta, Colombia*

Santa Marta Colombia by Albert Alfonso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Santa Marta Colombia by Albert Alfonso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Santa Marta Colombia by Albert Alfonso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Santa Marta Colombia by Albert Alfonso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Santa Marta Colombia by Albert Alfonso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Santa Marta Colombia by Albert Alfonso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Santa Marta Colombia by Albert Alfonso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Santa Marta Colombia by Albert Alfonso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mercado Bazurto*

Mercado Bazurto by Albert Alfonso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mercado Bazurto*

Mercado Bazurto by Albert Alfonso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Cali Colombia by Albert Alfonso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Cali Colombia by Albert Alfonso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Cali Colombia by Albert Alfonso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Cali Colombia by Albert Alfonso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Cali Colombia by Albert Alfonso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Cali Colombia by Albert Alfonso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cali, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Cali Colombia by Albert Alfonso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda El Paraiso,Valle del Cauca*

Hacienda El Paraiso Colombia by Albert Alfonso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá by SANTIAGO LOPEZ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá by SANTIAGO LOPEZ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

BOGOTÁ by SANTIAGO LOPEZ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

BOGOTÁ by SANTIAGO LOPEZ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

BOGOTÁ by SANTIAGO LOPEZ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

DSC_4289 by SANTIAGO LOPEZ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Antioquia*

DSC_2141s by SANTIAGO LOPEZ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cundinamarca*

Sin título by SANTIAGO LOPEZ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cundinamarca*

Sin título by SANTIAGO LOPEZ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sogamoso,Boyacá*

Fotos Sogamoso Nivel Calle by Daniel Paez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Balsa Muisca*

Valsa Muisca by Alonso Reyes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hotel Estelar la Fontana*

Fortaleza de lujo by Alonso Reyes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de Bolivar,Bogotá D.C*

Plaza de Bolívar by Alonso Reyes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

El Cielo más Intenso by Alonso Reyes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral de Sal*

Heavy Cross by Alonso Reyes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hotel Estelar La Fontana*

Hotel Estelar La Fontana by Alonso Reyes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Universidad de los Andes*

Universidad de los Andes by Alonso Reyes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chamán Murciélago*

Chamán Murciélago by Alonso Reyes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo del Oro*

Museo del Oro by Alonso Reyes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Distrito Capital by Alonso Reyes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bye Bye Bogotá by Alonso Reyes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta, Colombia*

Santa Marta, Colombia by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Santa Marta, Colombia by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Santa Marta, Colombia by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Santa Marta, Colombia by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Santa Marta, Colombia by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Santa Marta, Colombia by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Santa Marta, Colombia by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena
*

Santa Marta, Colombia by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Santa Marta, Colombia by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Santa Marta, Colombia by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Santa Marta, Colombia by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Santa Marta, Colombia by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Santa Marta, Colombia by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Santa Marta, Colombia by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Santa Marta, Colombia by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Santa Marta, Colombia by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Santa Marta, Colombia by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Santa Marta-COL-65 by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paisaje Andino*

Paisaje Andino by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cañon de Rio Claro - Jamundi*

Cañon de Rio Claro - Jamundi by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santuario "Las Lajas" - Ipiales - Colombia*

Santuario "Las Lajas" - Ipiales - Colombia by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cauca*

Erosión by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tucaneta*

Tucaneta by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caño Cristales - The most beautiful river in the world*

Caño Cristales - The most beautiful river in the world by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amazonas River,Colombia*

Neblina Amazonas by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Leticia, Amazonas, Colombia*

Comunidad amazónica by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Johny Cay – San Andrés Islas*

Johny Cay – San Andrés Islas by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caño Cristales,La Macarena, Meta, Colombia*

Caño Cristales, nadar es posible pero... by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caño Cristales,La Macarena, Meta, Colombia*

Caño Cristales, sector Los Ochos (Colombia) by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caño Cristales,La Macarena, Meta, Colombia*

CaÃ±o Cristales - Los Ochos by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Macarenia Clavigera Detalle*

Macarenia Clavigera Detalle by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Artesanías en La Chamba,Tolima*

Artesanías en La Chamba by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Comfenalco Tomogó, Represa El Prado*

Comfenalco Tomogó, Represa El Prado by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Comfenalco Tomogó, Represa El Prado*

Comfenalco Tomogó, Represa El Prado by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zona de relajación del nuevo spa del Hotel Casa Dann Carlton en Bogotá.*

Casa Dann Carlton - Spa - Zona de relajación by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cabaña en guadua,Alcala, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Habitación de cabaña, en guadua by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cabaña en guadua,Alcala, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Muebles en guadua by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cabaña en guadua,Alcala, Valle del Cauca, Colombia*

Dormir dentro de un guadual by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flores en la Hacienda Combia,Calarcá,Quindio*

Flores en la Hacienda Combia by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flores en la Hacienda Combia,Calarcá,Quindio*

Hacienda Combia: 115 años de historia by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Combia,Calarcá,Quindio*

Hacienda Combia by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Combia,Calarcá,Quindio*

Naturaleza en la Hacienda Combia by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Combia,Calarcá,Quindio*

Hacienda Combia - Lobby by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Orquídea: símbolo nacional de Colombia*

Orquídea: símbolo nacional de Colombia by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La radiola*

La radiola by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Combia,Calarcá,Quindio*

Hacienda Combia by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La carretera a Choachí*

La carretera a Choachí by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Balcones de Cartagena*

Balcones de Cartagena by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Músico en Cartagena toca la trompeta en el Castillo de San Felipe.*

Músico en Cartagena by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buñuelos navideños*

Buñuelos navideños by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali,Colombia*

Cali, Colombia by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Plazoleta de San Francisco en Cali*_

Plazoleta de San Francisco en Cali by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Gato del Río,Santiago de Cali*

El Gato del Río by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia, Colina de San Antonio*

Iglesia, Colina de San Antonio by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sebastián de Belalcázar (Mirador)*

Sebastián de Belalcázar (Mirador) by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquismo en la vía a Cristo Rey*

Barranquismo en la vía a Cristo Rey by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

Cali, Colombia by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cristo Rey en Cali, Colombia*

Cristo Rey en Cali, Colombia by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sebastián de Belalcázar - Vista nocturna*

Sebastián de Belalcázar - Vista nocturna by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Ermita,Cali,Colombia*

Iglesia La Ermita by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Merced ,Cali,Colombia*

La Merced - Vista nocturna by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

Olas azules en el Alumbrado de Cali 2009 by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

Iluminación decembrina en el Museo de Arte Moderno La Tertulia by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

Alumbrado de Cali 2009 - Flujo vehicular by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate*

Bogota by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Ruiz*

Fly by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardin - Antioquia*

Jardin - Antioquia by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardin - Antioquia*

Jardin - Antioquia by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardin - Antioquia*

Jardin - Antioquia by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardin - Antioquia*

Jardin - Antioquia by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardin - Antioquia*

Jardin - Antioquia by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardin - Antioquia*

Jardin - Antioquia by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardin - Antioquia*

Jardin - Antioquia by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desde la Inesita*

Desde la Inesita by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arroyo Mandalay*

Arroyo Mandalay by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio,Meta*

Efecto seda. by Daniel Alberto Román Jiménez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio,Meta*

IMG_8683 by Daniel Alberto Román Jiménez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Belalcazar - Caldas.*

Belalcazar - Caldas. by Daniel Alberto Román Jiménez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere in Colombia*

Colombie by Alex Tharreau, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Colombie by Alex Tharreau, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere in Colombia*

Colombie by Alex Tharreau, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Israel's Netanyahu visits Colombia*

Israel's Netanyahu visits Colombia by Nicolay Abril, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardín Botánico - Bogotá D.C*

Jardín Botánico - Bogotá Colombia.jpg by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardín Botánico - Bogotá D.C*

Jardín Botánico - Bogotá Colombia-2.jpg by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardín Botánico - Bogotá D.C*

Jardín Botánico - Bogotá Colombia-3.jpg by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardín Botánico - Bogotá D.C*

Jardín Botánico - Bogotá Colombia-5.jpg by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardín Botánico - Bogotá D.C*

Jardín Botánico - Bogotá Colombia-17.jpg by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardín Botánico - Bogotá D.C*

Jardín Botánico - Bogotá Colombia-21.jpg by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardín Botánico - Bogotá D.C*

Jardín Botánico - Bogotá Colombia-28.jpg by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardín Botánico - Bogotá D.C*

Jardín Botánico - Bogotá Colombia-31.jpg by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PANACA PARK*

Aqui toy by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PANACA PARK*

Uno de tantos by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PANACA PARK*

Libertad? by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chinchiná,Caldas*

Chinchiná by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Momumento los Fundadores,Manizales,Caldas*

Momumento los Fundadores by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Momumento los Fundadores,Manizales,Caldas*

La mula by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Momumento los Fundadores,Manizales,Caldas*

Buey by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oiba,Santander*

Por los caminos de Oiba by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oiba,Santander*

El equipo de ciclomontañismo by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerto En el Ariari,Meta*

Puerto En el Ariari by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerto En el Ariari,Meta*

El muelle by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ariari River,Meta*

El Ariari by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Región Ariari,Meta*

Sed como niños! by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander*

Barichara by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque del Agua,Barichara,Santander*

Portal del agua by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander*

Jardines, barro y piedra by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PANACHI PARK*

_DSC9441.jpg by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PANACHI PARK*

_DSC9446.jpg by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PANACHI PARK*

_DSC9491.jpg by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Panachi Park*

_DSC9558.jpg by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Panachi Park*

_DSC9516.jpg by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Panachi Park*

_DSC9669.jpg by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Panachi Park*

_DSC9713.jpg by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Panachi Park*

_DSC9736.jpg by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Panachi Park*

_DSC9769.jpg by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Panachi Park*

_DSC9822.jpg by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Panachi Park*

_DSC9829.jpg by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Panachi Park*

_DSC9460.jpg by Luispez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de la Luces,Medellin*

Plaza de la Luces by Juan José Alvarez Calle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Talleres Ferrocarril de Antioquia*

Talleres Ferrocarril de Antioquia by Juan José Alvarez Calle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bagón Antiguo - Ferrocarril de Antioquia*

Bagón Antiguo - Ferrocarril de Antioquia by Juan José Alvarez Calle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ed. Isagen - Medellín*

Ed. Isagen - Medellín by Juan José Alvarez Calle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Estación Exposición Metro de Medellín*

Estación Exposición Metro de Medellín by Juan José Alvarez Calle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de la Luces,Medellin*

Plaza de la Luces by Juan José Alvarez Calle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Entrada principal - Unicentro Medellín*

Entrada principal - Unicentro Medellín by Juan José Alvarez Calle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mall Unicentro,Medellin*

Unicentro Medellín by Juan José Alvarez Calle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Orquideorama,Medellin*

Orquideorama by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquira Pesebre*

Zipaquira Pesebre by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Punta Faro, Isla Múcura*

PLAYA PUNTA FARO by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Múcura Island*

SALON ARRECIFES by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Punta Faro, Isla Múcura*

PLAYA PUNTA FARO by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Punta Faro, Isla Múcura*

PLAYA DESCANSO by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ISLOTE DE SANTA CRUZ*

ISLOTE DE SANTA CRUZ by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Punta Faro, Isla Múcura*

ENTORNO by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Punta Faro, Isla Múcura*

CABAÑA LA ESPAÑOLA by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Punta Faro, Isla Múcura*

BODA by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buceo en Isla Múcura *

BUCEO by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Punta Faro, Isla Múcura*

JR SUITE VISTA AL MAR by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Múcura Island*

ATARDECER EN ISLA MUCURA by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Punta Faro, Isla Múcura*

FAMILIAR by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Múcura Island*

ATARDECER EN EL HOTEL by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*TRANSPORTE PUNTA FARO*

TRANSPORTE PUNTA FARO by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Punta Faro, Isla Múcura*

NOCHE DE NAVIDAD by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*DE PASEO POR LA ISLA*

DE PASEO POR LA ISLA by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*KATAMARAN*

KATAMARAN by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ATARDECER & YOGA*

ATARDECER & YOGA by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Múcura Island*

DEPORTES NAUTICOS by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Punta Faro, Múcura Island*

WINDSURF EN PUNTA FARO by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Punta Faro, Múcura Island*

NAUTICO KAYAK by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Múcura Island*

ISLA MUCURA by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PLAYA PUNTA FARO*

PLAYA PUNTA FARO by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PLAYA PUNTA FARO*

PLAYA PUNTA FARO by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*UNIVERSIDAD STANDFORD EN PUNTA FARO*

UNIVERSIDAD STANDFORD EN PUNTA FARO by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*WINDSURF INSTRUCTOR*

WINDSURF INSTRUCTOR by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*JARDINES PUNTA FARO*

JARDINES PUNTA FARO by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Romantic Sunset in Múcura Island*

ATARDECER ROMANTICO by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Múcura Island*

ESTRELLAS DE MAR by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Múcura Island*

ACTIVIDADES by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PLAYA PUNTA FARO*

PLAYA PUNTA FARO by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PLAYA PUNTA FARO*

PLAYA PUNTA FARO by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PLAYA HOTEL PUNTA FARO*

PLAYA HOTEL PUNTA FARO by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*NOCHE PUNTA FARO*

NOCHE PUNTA FARO by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*CORALES DEL CARIBE*

CORALES DEL CARIBE by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo de Arte Moderno de Medellin*

Mamm-2 by MAMM Medellín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo de Arte Moderno de Medellin*

Mamm-47 by MAMM Medellín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo de Arte Moderno de Medellin*

Mamm-56 by MAMM Medellín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cirque du Soleil in Bogotá D.C*

Corteo - Circo del Sol en Bogotá by Revista Bombea, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva 2010*

Interior casa el refugio by Santiago De Francisco Vela, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Carpa Cirque du Soleil en Bogotá D.C*_

Carpa Cirque du Soleil en Bogotá by raul-amaru @amarulero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Biblioteca Pública El Tintal Manuel Zapata Olivella, Bogotá, Colombia.*

La Bella Biblioteca El Tintal by raul-amaru @amarulero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Varekai / Cirque du Soleil Bogotá - Colombia*

Varekai / Cirque du Soleil by ANDRES BERNAL, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Yopal, Casanare, Colombia*

Yopal by ANDRES BERNAL, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Yopal, Casanare, Colombia*

Yopal Casanare, Colombia by ANDRES BERNAL, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Yopal, Casanare, Colombia*

Yopal Casanare, Colombia by ANDRES BERNAL, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*MEDIA MARATON BOGOTÁ 2010*

MEDIA MARATON BOGOTÁ 2010 by ANDRES BERNAL, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*MEDIA MARATON BOGOTÁ 2010*

MEDIA MARATON BOGOTÁ 2010 by ANDRES BERNAL, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*MEDIA MARATON BOGOTÁ 2010*

DSC_0028 by ANDRES BERNAL, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

CARTAGENA by ANDRES BERNAL, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Café del Mar,Cartagena de Indias*

CAFE DEL MAR CARTAGENA by ANDRES BERNAL, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hotel Charlestone Cartagena de Indias*

HOTEL CHARLESTONE CARTAGENA by ANDRES BERNAL, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza Santo Domingo,Cartagena de Indias*

PLAZA SANTO DOMINGO CARTAGENA by ANDRES BERNAL, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hotel Casa Pestagua,Cartagena de Indias*

HOTEL CASA PESTAGUA CARTAGENA by ANDRES BERNAL, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias,Old City*

CARTAGENA - OLD CITY by ANDRES BERNAL, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias,Old City*

CARTAGENA - OLD CITY by ANDRES BERNAL, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*SILVIA TCHERASSI HOTEL,CARTAGENA DE INDIAS*

SILVIA TCHERASSI HOTEL by ANDRES BERNAL, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias,Old City*

CARTAGENA - OLD CITY by ANDRES BERNAL, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers of Colombia*

Pistilos Púpuras by Ana María Arcos C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers of Colombia*

Fresas by Ana María Arcos C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna el Bebedero,Belmira*

Laguna el Bebedero by Ana María Arcos C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Belmira desde las montañas*

Belmira desde las montañas by Ana María Arcos C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sonsón,Antioquia*

Chiva. by Ana María Arcos C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Principal Sonsón,Antioquia*

Parque Principal by Ana María Arcos C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manaure and Salt,La Guajira*

Manaure and Salt by Ana María Arcos C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coal Train,La Guajira*

Coal Train by Ana María Arcos C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arepas...Tradition, flavour and taste in just one bite.*

Arepas by Ana María Arcos C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manaure,La Guajira*

Manaure by Ana María Arcos C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunrise...El Cabo, La Guajira, Colombia*

Sunrise by Ana María Arcos C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Eólico Jepírachi,La Guajira*

Parque Eólico Jepírachi by Ana María Arcos C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Eólico Jepírachi,La Guajira*

Cabo de la Vela by Ana María Arcos C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cabo de La Vela,La Guajira*

Cabo de La Vela by Ana María Arcos C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pilón de Azúcar,La Guajira*

Pilón de Azúcar by Ana María Arcos C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pilón de Azúcar,La Guajira*

Pilón de Azúcar by Ana María Arcos C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pilón de Azúcar,La Guajira*

Pilón de Azúcar by Ana María Arcos C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pilón de Azúcar,La Guajira*

Pilón de Azúcar by Ana María Arcos C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahía de Cartagena,Colombia*

Bahía de Cartagena by jose bernal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Panelitas y otras delicias.*

Panelitas y otras delicias. by Ana María Arcos C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tintipán,Islas de San Bernardo, Sucre, Colombia*

Camino a la cabaña by Sofía Henao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taganga, Magdalena, Colombia*

0 pasos by Sofía Henao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Yopal - Casanare*

Amarillo by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Yopal - Casanare*

Mono Aullador by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Yopal - Casanare*

Fucsia by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque El Resurgimiento...Yopal - Casanare*

Parque El Resurgimiento by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pore,Casanare*

Las Ruinas de Pore by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Támara - Casanare*

Casita vieja by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Támara - Casanare*

Pueblo cafetero by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nunchía - Casanare*

Adobe by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Río Túa...Monterrey - Casanare*

Río Túa by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monterrey - Casanare*

Persecución by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monterrey - Casanare*

Paisaje regiomontuno by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monterrey - Casanare*

Coleo by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manga de coleo...Monterrey - Casanare*

Manga de coleo by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Llanero...Monterrey - Casanare*

Llanero by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coleador...Monterrey - Casanare*

Coleador by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monterrey - Casanare*

Caballo by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Little black cloud,Amazonas,Colombia*

Little black cloud by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Victoria Regia...Leticia - Amazonas*

Victoria Regia by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerto de Leticia,Amazonas*

Puerto de Leticia by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Meandros,Amazonas - Colombia*

Meandros by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amazonas - Colombia*

El Amazonas by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Leticia - Amazonas*

Little human by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Leticia - Amazonas*

Playing by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Leticia - Amazonas*

Florido by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Leticia - Amazonas*

Paddling by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Leticia - Amazonas*

Way home by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lluvia amazónica,Leticia - Amazonas*

Lluvia amazónica by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mono Fraile-Leticia - Amazonas*

Mono Fraile by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Leticia,Amazonas*

Floating by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Reserva Natural Flor de Loto-Leticia - Amazonas*

Reserva Natural Flor de Loto by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerto Nariño - Amazonas*

Botes by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Leticia - Amazonas*

Little humans by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Leticia - Amazonas*

Isla de la Fantasía by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Leticia - Amazonas*

Little Humans by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Reserva Natural Tanimboca-Leticia - Amazonas*

Reserva Natural Tanimboca by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Madremonte,Medellin*

Madremonte by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia Nuestra Señora del Carmen-Guatapé*

Iglesia Nuestra Señora del Carmen by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe de Antioquia*

Fachada Tipica by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de San Francisco-Mompóx*

Iglesia de San Francisco by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de Yatí - Bolivar*

Iglesia de Yatí by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ibague, Tolima, Colombia*

Beautiful Day by andrickthistlebottom, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ibague, Tolima, Colombia*

Beautiful Spot for a Wedding by andrickthistlebottom, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Juntas, Tolima, Colombia*

By The Stairs by andrickthistlebottom, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mirador del Cañón del Combeima*

Mirador del Cañón del Combeima by andrickthistlebottom, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Juntas, Tolima, Colombia*

Finca La Rivera by andrickthistlebottom, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Public transportation in Bogotá D.C*

DSCF0411 by Galo Naranjo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Public transportation in Bogotá D.C*_

DSCF6028 by Galo Naranjo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

****** en Cartagena by Iñaki Leunda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena, Colombia - Manga Island*

Thomson Dream by B C, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena, Kolumbien Heredia Teather*

DSC_3647-HDR Teatro Heredia, Cartagena, Colombia by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Don Sancho Street, Cartagena, Colombia*

DSC_3417 Calle Don Sancho, Cartagena, Colombia by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Restaurant in Santa Teresa Hotel, Cartagena, Colombia*

DSC_3544 Restaurante hotel Santa Teresa, Cartagena, Colombia by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Another corner in Cartagena de Indias*

DSC_3605 Otra esquina de Cartagena by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tree inside the Cartagena de Indias fortification*

DSC_3613-HDR Árbol dentro de la fortificación de Cartagena by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

DSC_3600 Esquina, Cartagena, Colombia by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Seen in Don Sancho Street, Cartagena, Colombia*

DSC_3598 visto en calle Don Sancho, Cartagena, Colombia by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cabrero, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar*

DSC_3565 La niebla se ha ido by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in La Boquilla,Cartagena de Indias*

La Boquilla by Iñaki Leunda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa E-Bogotá D.C*

Casa E by Carlos Garzón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PNN El Cocuy*

El Cocuy by Carlos Garzón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cocuy,Boyacá*

El Cocuy by Carlos Garzón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cocuy,Boyacá*

El Cocuy by Carlos Garzón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PNN El Cocuy*

El Cocuy by Carlos Garzón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PNN El Cocuy*

El Cocuy by Carlos Garzón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PNN El Cocuy*

El Cocuy by Carlos Garzón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PNN El Cocuy*

Cocuy by Carlos Garzón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PNN El Cocuy*

Cocuy by Carlos Garzón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PNN El Cocuy*

Cocuy by Carlos Garzón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cocuy,Boyacá*

El Cocuy by Carlos Garzón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PNN EL COCUY*

2. ZIZUMA-PNN EL COCUY_ TURISMO by OCA Unal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lanzamiento OCA*

Lanzamiento OCA by OCA Unal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Embalse Urrá*

Remando en la represa by OCA Unal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sinú River*

Río Sinú by OCA Unal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PNN EL COCUY*

2. ZIZUMA-PNN EL COCUY_ TURISMO by OCA Unal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lanzamiento OCA*

Lanzamiento OCA by OCA Unal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Serranía de San Lucas*

IMGP0125 by OCA Unal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Serranía de San Lucas*

IMGP0044 by OCA Unal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PLANTA DE GAS GIBRALTAR- RESGUARDO U´WA*

PLANTA DE GAS GIBRALTAR- RESGUARDO U´WA by OCA Unal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Embera Katío*

Embera Katío by OCA Unal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Ventanales by Andrés Orzaez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Templo de Los Estigmas by Andrés Orzaez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Puerta tachonada by Andrés Orzaez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colegio Mayor de San Bartolomé,Bogotá D.C*

Colegio Mayor de San Bartolomé by Andrés Orzaez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria,Bogotá D.C*

Casona by Andrés Orzaez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral y santuario de Montserrate,Bogotá D.C*

Love Bogotá! by Andrés Orzaez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Transmilenio-Sistema de autobuses de Bogotá*

Transmilenio by Andrés Orzaez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Navidad colonial by Andrés Orzaez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de Bolivar,Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá by Andrés Orzaez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

HDR-Bogotá by Andrés Orzaez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Capilla del Sagrario,Bogotá D.C*

Capilla del Sagrario by Andrés Orzaez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cundinamarca,Colombia*

Hacienda urbana by Andrés Orzaez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bike lane by Andrés Orzaez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sunday in Bogotá by Andrés Orzaez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Contrastes de la ciudad. by Andrés Orzaez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Independence Museum,Bogotá D.C*

Museo de la Independencia / Independence Museum by Andrés Orzaez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardín botánico,Bogotá D.C*

Jardín botánico by Andrés Orzaez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jaime Duque zoo & amusement park,Sopo, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Colombian Taj Mahal by Andrés Orzaez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sopo, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Monumentos Nocturnos by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gaitan, Bogotá, Distrito Especial*

Trío de Esferas by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gaitan, Bogotá, Distrito Especial*

La Plaka by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Arquitectura by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Arquitectura by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Páramo de Las Moyas*

Entre Ramas by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria,Bogotá D.C*

La candelaria by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Llanos Orientales*

Llanos Orientales by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manacias River*

Río Manacacias by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerto Gaitan,Meta,Colombia*

Puerto Gaitán by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casanare,Colombia*

Dentadura by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerto Gaitan, Meta, Colombia*

Punto de Fuga by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Lucia, Casanare, Colombia*

Navegantes by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Biblioteca Diana Turbay,Puerto Gaitan,Meta*

Biblioteca Diana Turbay by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manacias River,Llanos Orientales*

Río Manacacias by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manacias River,Llanos Orientales*

Navegantes by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manacias River,Llanos Orientales*

Lancha by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Utica, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Infancia by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Represa de Prado,Tolima*_

Represa de Prado by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Prado, Tolima, Colombia*

Isla de Cuba by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Represa de Prado / Tolima*

Cascada by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aposentos, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Miradas by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* Represa del Neusa*

Concentración by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aposentos, Cundinamarca, Colombia*

Reflejos entre nubes by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyaca, Colombia*

Pozos Azules by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desierto de Los Pozos Azules,Boyacá*

Camino entre Pinos by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desierto de Los Pozos Azules,Boyacá*

Propiedad Privada by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Desierto de Los Pozos Azules,Boyacá*_

Camino Peatonal de Regreso! / Pedestrian Way Back! by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desierto de Los Pozos Azules,Boyacá*

Pozo Azul by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyacá*

Posada by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyacá*

Punto de Fuga (Calle) by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyaca, Colombia*

Un Poco de Rosa by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyaca, Colombia*

Villa de Leyva by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyaca, Colombia*

Algo Colonial by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tinjaca,Boyacá*

Villa Gomez and Tinjaca 2013 283 by Jorge E. Gomez S., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá,Colombia*

Villa de Leyva- Raquira Jan-25-2010 097 by Jorge E. Gomez S., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Media Marathon- Museo Nacional Bogota Colombia 349 by Jorge E. Gomez S., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Media Marathon- Museo Nacional Bogota Colombia 356 by Jorge E. Gomez S., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

Cali August 22-2009 063 by Jorge E. Gomez S., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fuquene Lake Old Train Station Hotel*

Punta Larga Boyaca Colombia 828 by Jorge E. Gomez S., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fuquene Lake Old*

Punta Larga Boyaca Colombia 875 by Jorge E. Gomez S., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá,Colombia*

Punta Larga Boyaca Colombia 882 by Jorge E. Gomez S., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral San Miguel Arcángel,Guaduas,Cundinamarca*

Catedral San Miguel Arcángel by Alexander Schimmeck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chivas - Lineas - Escaleras*

Chivas - Lineas - Escaleras by Rafael de los Andes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chivas - Lineas - Escaleras*

Chivas - Lineas - Escaleras by Rafael de los Andes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chivas - Lineas - Escaleras*

Chivas - Lineas - Escaleras by Rafael de los Andes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Andes,Antioquia*

Domingo en Andes by Rafael de los Andes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Andes, Antioquia, Colombia*

Sin título by Rafael de los Andes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Andes, Antioquia, Colombia*

Pollo fmx by Rafael de los Andes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Islas de San Bernardo, Sucre, Colombia*

Atracada by Sofía Henao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Cruz de Mompox, Bolívar, Colombia*

En lancha por la ciénaga by Sofía Henao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Cruz de Mompox, Bolívar, Colombia*

Una partecita del Magdalena by Sofía Henao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Cruz de Mompox, Bolívar, Colombia*

El Caimán Parado by Sofía Henao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Cruz de Mompox, Bolívar, Colombia*

Albarrada de las Tres Cruces by Sofía Henao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Cruz de Mompox, Bolívar, Colombia*

La momposina by Sofía Henao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Islas de San Bernardo, Sucre, Colombia*

Gaviotas asoleándose by Sofía Henao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Islas de San Bernardo, Sucre, Colombia*

El Islote by Sofía Henao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cementerio San Pedro-Medellín, Antioquia, Colombia*

Cementerio San Pedro by Sofía Henao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ferrocarril,Bello, Antioquia, Colombia*

El expreso de media noche sale de la plataforma E1 by Sofía Henao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ferrocarril,Bello, Antioquia, Colombia*

Chu chú by Sofía Henao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardín, Antioquia, Colombia*

Caminando Ando by Sofía Henao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardín, Antioquia, Colombia*

La Molienda by Sofía Henao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardín, Antioquia, Colombia*

La Casa en el Aire by Sofía Henao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Elena, Antioquia, Colombia*

Anonymous cow by Sofía Henao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado de Santa Isabel, Caldas*

Páramo neblinosos 3 by Sofía Henao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hospital San Vicente de Paul-Rionegro, Antioquia, Colombia*

Jardín de la Curación by Sofía Henao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatape, Antioquia, Colombia*

Zócalos by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatape, Antioquia, Colombia*

Orquídea by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe de Antioquia, Antioquia, Colombia*

Esquina Colonial by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe de Antioquia, Antioquia, Colombia*

Balcones by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de Santa Bárbara,Santa Fe de Antioquia*

Iglesia de Santa Bárbara by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Acongojada by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardín - Antioquia*

Balcones Antioqueños by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*









Sites Hotel pool by Wesley & Brandon Rosenblum, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*









Fanpage I Love Medellin


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardín - Antioquia*

Pueblito Paisa by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puente de la 4 sur,Medellin*

Puente de la 4 sur by sebas Herbiet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Basílica-Jardín - Antioquia*

La Basílica by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardín - Antioquia*

Plaza de Jardín by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardín - Antioquia*

Casona by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Chiva-Jericó - Antioquia*

La Chiva by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de la Inmaculada Concepción-Barranquilla - Atlántico*

Iglesia de la Inmaculada Concepción by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla, Atlantico, Colombia*

Rosa Pastel by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Bocas de Ceniza,Atlántico*

Atardecer en bocas de ceniza by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bocas de Ceniza - Atlántico*

Entre dos aguas by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bocas de Ceniza - Atlántico*

Caminando sobre las aguas by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salgar - Atlántico*

Castillo de San Antonio de Salgar by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerto Colombia, Atlantico*

Acantilado by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*









PASARELA PARQUE BIBLIOTECA BELEN (2) by JHON YARA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*









DESFILE EDWING D'ANGELO 10 by JHON YARA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*









DSC04198_DxO by Daniel Pérez Martínez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*









Arquitectura de Medellín, espacios que se sostienen con resiliencia by jeison bolívar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*









0709 COPA MUNDIAL DE ARQUERIA 12 by JHON YARA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*









La Strada by David Múnera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*









Fanpage I Love Medellin


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pongamos de moda el aire limpio en la ciudad,Medellin*

Pongamos de moda el aire limpio en la ciudad by sebas Herbiet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza Botero,Medellin*

Plaza Botero by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Las Palenqueras,Cartagena de Indias*

Las Palenqueras by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Feria de flores Medellín*

Silleteros 2013 by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Feria de flores Medellín*

Silleteros 2013 by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Feria de flores Medellín*

Feria de flores 2013 by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Feria de flores Medellín*

Carnaval by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Feria de flores Medellín*

Silletero Colombiano by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Feria de flores Medellín*

Desfile de Silleteros by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Feria de flores Medellín*

Flowers by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Feria de flores Medellín*

Bear Flower by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Feria de flores Medellín
*

DSC_2970 by Jess Ennis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Peacock of Flowers,Medellin*

Peacock of Flowers by Andres Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales Center,Caldas*

Manizales Center by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Torre Panorámica de Chipre - Manizales*

Torre Panorámica de Chipre - Manizales by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de Toros Manizales*

Plaza de Toros Manizales by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales - Caldas*

Manizales - Colombia by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque de los nevados - Manizales, Colombia*

Parque de los nevados - Manizales, Colombia by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral Manizales,Caldas*

Catedral Manizales by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Páramo Soldiers,Caldas*

Páramo Soldiers by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Centro de Medellín by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Strada - Medellín*

La Strada - Medellín by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Downtown Medellín*

Downtown Medellín by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

EnCicla..... Plaza de Las Luces. by fernando gutiérrez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo el Castillo,Medellin*

Museo el Castillo by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hotel San Fernando Plaza,Medellin*

Hotel San Fernando Plaza by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Metro Cable,Medellin*

Metro Cable by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Edificio Carré,Medellin*

Edificio Carré by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nigth Landscape,Medellin*

Nigth Landscape by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellín by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque de Las Luces - Medellín*

Parque de Las Luces - Medellín by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ferrocarril de Antioquia*

Ferrocarril de Antioquia by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mall Los Molinos,Medellin*

C.C. Los Molinos by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mall Los Molinos,Medellin*

C.C. Los Molinos by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dann Carlton,Medellin*

Dann Carlton by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mall Santa Fe,Medellin*

Centro Comercial Santafé - Medellín by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hotel BH,Medellin*

Hotel BH by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Centro de Medellín by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ruta N,Medellin*

Ruta N by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de Botero,Medellin*

Plaza de Botero by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Church,Medellin*

Church by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bancolombia Building,Medellin*

Long Expo by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Long Expo by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Ambulance by Dual Stock Agencia internacional de Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Parque de Todos!. by fernando gutiérrez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*De visita en Ruta N, Medellin*

De visita en Ruta n, Medellin by fernando gutiérrez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Universidad del Atlántico,Barranquilla*

Universidad del Atlántico by Fernando Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de San Nicolás de Tolentino,Barranquilla*

Iglesia de San Nicolás de Tolentino by Fernando Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rio Guayuriba visto desde el Alto de Buenavista*

RIO GUAYURIBA by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan, Cauca, Colombia*

Desde el Parque Caldas by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan, Cauca, Colombia*

El Puente del Humilladero by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan, Cauca, Colombia*

Obando by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sebastián de Belalcazar,Popayán*

Sebastián de Belalcazar by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de Santo Domingo,Popayán*

Iglesia de Santo Domingo by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de Santo Domingo,Popayán*

Iglesia de Santo Domingo by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Plazuela de San Francisco,Popayán*

La Plazuela de San Francisco by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de San José,Popayán*

Iglesia de San José by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral de Popayán*

La Catedral by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valledupar - Cesar*

Valledupar by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Camino a La Sierra Nevada-Valledupar - Cesar*

Camino a La Sierra Nevada by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valledupar - Cesar*

La Plaza by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kankuamos-Valledupar - Cesar*

Kankuamos by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valledupar - Cesar*

El parque lineal by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Sirena-Valledupar - Cesar*

La Sirena by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valledupar colonial*

Valledupar colonial by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Río Guatapurí -Valledupar - Cesar*

Río Guatapurí by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by louis lammertyn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park*

Parque tayrona by louis lammertyn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara Church*

Iglesia de Barichara by louis lammertyn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Airbnb Barichara*

Airbnb Barichara by louis lammertyn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andrés Island*

San Andres by louis lammertyn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andrés Island*

San Andres by louis lammertyn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá,Colombia*

Boyaca by louis lammertyn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá,Colombia*

Boyaca by louis lammertyn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by louis lammertyn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chingaza Natural Park*

Chingaza Natural Park by louis lammertyn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chingaza Natural Park*

Chingaza Natural Park by louis lammertyn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio,Meta*

Insolence by sebastian Rada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Viva el llano!*

Viva el llano! by sebastian Rada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Theater in Villavicencio*

Theater by sebastian Rada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Villavicencio*

¡...! by Duban Rico, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Acacias,Meta*

¡...! by Duban Rico, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavo Love Fest*

VLF2017-9 by jorge velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fonseca Conexión - Villavicencio*

Fonseca Conexión - Villavicencio by FONSECA NET, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Danta,Meta*

Danta by Diego Bernal², en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Garza blanca,Meta*

Garza blanca by Diego Bernal², en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogota Nights*

Bogota Nights by Diego Bernal², en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Escampando by Diego Bernal², en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dolores, Tolima, Colombia!*

Sacada del Cajón by Diego Bernal², en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flandes, Tolima, Colombia*

River/sky by Diego Bernal², en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Instituto Von Humboldt, Claustro San Agustín.*

Instituto Von Humboldt, Claustro San Agustín. by Diego Bernal², en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ajiaco,Gastronomia Colombiana*

Ajiaco by Diego Bernal², en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá*

Pequeños by Diego Bernal², en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Periquera,Boyacá*

La periquera by Diego Bernal², en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ráquira,Boyacá*

Speak to me by Diego Bernal², en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyacá*

Feliz Año nuevo! by Diego Bernal², en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán,Cauca*

IMG_0527 by Alejandro Serrano Durán®, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán,Cauca*

IMG_0538 by Alejandro Serrano Durán®, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán,Cauca*

IMG_0542 by Alejandro Serrano Durán®, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pueblo Patojo en Popayán*

Pueblo Patojo en Popayán by Alejandro Serrano Durán®, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán Nocturna*

Popayán Nocturna by Alejandro Serrano Durán®, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán Nocturna*

IMG_0443 by Alejandro Serrano Durán®, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán Nocturna*

IMG_0447 by Alejandro Serrano Durán®, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán Nocturna*

IMG_0466 by Alejandro Serrano Durán®, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán Nocturna*

IMG_0512 by Alejandro Serrano Durán®, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán,Cauca*

IMG_0519 by Alejandro Serrano Durán®, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquirá,Cundinamarca*

Arcángel by Alejandro Serrano Durán®, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquirá,Cundinamarca*

Pesebre by Alejandro Serrano Durán®, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquirá,Cundinamarca*

Corredores by Alejandro Serrano Durán®, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Funny moment,Zipaquirá,Cundinamarca*

Minero asesino! by Alejandro Serrano Durán®, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquirá,Cundinamarca*

Angel by Alejandro Serrano Durán®, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Creación de Adán,Zipaquirá,Cundinamarca*

La Creación de Adán II by Alejandro Serrano Durán®, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Señor de las Misericordias,Cartago,Valle del Cauca*

El Señor de las Misericordias by Alejandro Serrano Durán®, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Jorge,Cartago,Valle del Cauca*

San Jorge by Alejandro Serrano Durán®, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wild Blueberries,Cundinamarca*

Moras Salvajes by Alejandro Serrano Durán®, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Strawberies,Cundinamarca*

Fresas by Alejandro Serrano Durán®, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zoo Santiago de Cali*

Zoológico de Cali 2016 by Alejandro Serrano Durán®, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zoo Santiago de Cali*

Zoológico de Cali 2016 by Alejandro Serrano Durán®, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nariño*

El "verde de todos los colores" by Altaír Libre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna de La Cocha*

Laguna de La Cocha by Altaír Libre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna de La Cocha*

Las altairosas en el puerto de la Isla by Altaír Libre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna de La Cocha*

(¿para qué palabras?) by Altaír Libre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vegetación en la Isla,Nariño*

Vegetación en la Isla by Altaír Libre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna de La Cocha*

Sin título by Altaír Libre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa sobre la laguna*

Casa sobre la laguna by Altaír Libre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nariño hermoso*

Siempre por el agua by Altaír Libre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna de La Cocha*

Puente by Altaír Libre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Plaza de Nariño,Pasto*

La Plaza de Nariño by Altaír Libre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Plaza de Nariño,Pasto*

La Plaza de Nariño by Altaír Libre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Montañas en Nariño*

(¿para qué palabras?) by Altaír Libre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pasto, Narino, Colombia*

Sin título by Altaír Libre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Teatro Imperial de Pasto*

Teatro Imperial de Pasto by Altaír Libre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Orquesta de Instrumentos Andinos,Pasto,Nariño*

Concierto Inaugural de la Fiesta de lo Profano a lo Sagrado by Altaír Libre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fiesta del Libro y la Cultura 2010,Bogotá D.C*

Fiesta del Libro y la Cultura by Altaír Libre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fiesta del Libro y la Cultura 2010,Bogotá D.C*

EL General Aureliano Buendía by Altaír Libre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La fonda de Caño Cristales*

La fonda de Caño Cristales by Álvaro Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian cascades at Caño Cristales*

Colombian cascades at Caño Cristales by Álvaro Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Subiendo a la Serranía de la Macarena. Departamento del Meta. Colombia.*

Roca y río by Álvaro Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ingreso al aeropuerto La Macarena*

Ingreso al aeropuerto La Macarena by Álvaro Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Llano y Serranía de La Macarena*

Llano y Serranía de La Macarena by Álvaro Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Llano y cielo*

Llano y cielo by Álvaro Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Visitante en el llano*

Visitante en el llano by Álvaro Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carretera de El Meta colombiano*

Carretera de El Meta colombiano by Álvaro Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian landscape*

Colombian landscape by Álvaro Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*National Natural Park La Macarena*

National Natural Park by Álvaro Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aeropuerto en la Sierra de la Macarena*

Aeropuerto en la Sierra de la Macarena by Álvaro Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Riohacha,Guajira*

riohacha by Juan Carlos Aristizabal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manaure, La Guajira, Colombia*

riohacha by Juan Carlos Aristizabal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Congreso Nacional*

congreso by Juan Restrepo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa Gomez Laguna Fuquene 2017*

DSC_2380 by Jorge E. Gomez S., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Isla Punta Arena, Cartagena de Indias, Colombia by Carlos Garzón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa de Nariño. Bogotá. Colombia*

Casa de Nariño. Bogotá. Colombia by Juan Camilo Contreras, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buffy Helmetcrest (female),Image taken at Los Nevados National Park (Central Andes of Colombia).*

Buffy Helmetcrest (female) / Oxypogon stubelii / Barbudito Paramuno (hembra) by Daniel Uribe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plant and flower of Colombia*

Passiflora manicata by Alejandro Bayer Tamayo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caldas,Colombia*

Sin título by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caldas,Colombia
*

Un día mas. by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Basílica menor del Señor de los Milagros de Buga*

Basílica menor del Señor de los Milagros de Buga by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cauca*

Sin título by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*UTP,Pereira*

UTP by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pereira,Risaralda*

Sin título by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Facultad de Bellas Artes UTP*

Facultad de Bellas Artes UTP by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pereira,Risaralda*

Mi hermosa Pereira by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Filandia,Quindio*

Sin título by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Risaralda,Colombia*

Sin título by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PNN Los Nevados*

Densa neblina. by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bosque en Risaralda*

Sin título by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mono aullador*

Mono Aullador by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flower of Colombia*

Sin título by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aqui todo tranquilo desde El Valle del Cocora*

Aqui todo tranquilo desde El Valle del Cocora by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tangara cyanicollis,Caldas*

Tangara cabeciazul - Tangara cyanicollis by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pereira, Risaralda, Colombia*

Algo de tranquilidad... by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lagarto de Paramo*

Sin título by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Otun River*

Sin título by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Clavelina Rosada,Flower of Colombia*

Clavelina Rosada by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ramphocelus flammigerus,Caldas*

Ramphocelus flammigerus by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Risaralda,Colombia*

Navidad by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento,Quindio*

Sin título by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paisaje del Quindio*

Paisaje nublado by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Universidad Tecnológica de Pereira*

Dia de la luz by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Old tree,Risaralda*

Old tree by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cascada "Los Chorros"*

Cascada "Los Chorros" by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cauca*

IMG_2299 by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Guayacan Rosado en UTP*_

Guayacan Rosado en UTP by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Los Túneles Naturales-San José del Guaviare - Guaviare*

Los Túneles Naturales by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Los Túneles Naturales-San José del Guaviare - Guaviare*

Túnel Natural by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San José del Guavie - Guaviare*

Roca Labrada by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San José del Guaviare - Guaviare*

Cueva by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San José del Guaviare - Guaviare*

Laberinto by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogota botanical garden reflects*

Bogota botanical garden reflects by Luis FrancoR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Floresta, Boyaca, Colombia*

Floresta Boyacà Colombia by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Patios Blancos, Floresta, Boyacá, Colombia*

Patios Blancos, Floresta Boy. Colombia by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cultivo de Uchuvas,Boyacá*

Cultivo de Uchuvas by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Floresta, Boyaca, Colombia*

Portón de adobe by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Corregimiento de Tobasia, Floresta, Boyacá*

Corregimiento de Tobasia Floresta Boy. by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carretera Floresta - Belén. Vereda de las Puentes*

Carretera Floresta - Belén. Vereda de las Puentes by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Ciudad Vieja by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Balcones by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ráquira,Boyacá*

Ráquira by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ráquira,Boyacá*

Para Todos by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de las Nieves,Tunja*

Iglesia de las Nieves by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chiquinquira, Boyaca, Colombia*

Chiquinquirá by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chiquinquira, Boyaca, Colombia*

Antigua Estación del Tren by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monolitos en el Infiernito,Villa de Leyva*

Monolitos en el Infiernito by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Periquera,Villa de Leyva*

La Periquera by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva - Boyacá*

Balcones de la Villa by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva - Boyacá*

Iglesia Colonial by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cocuy, Boyaca, Colombia*

Colonial by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cocuy, Boyaca, Colombia*

Contrapicado by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierra Nevada del Cocuy - Boyacá*

Sierra Nevada by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cocuy, Boyaca, Colombia*

Desde el parque by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Provincia de Gutiérrez*

La Provincia de Gutiérrez by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierra Nevada del Cocuy - Boyacá*

Pan de Azucar by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierra Nevada del Cocuy - Boyacá*

El Picacho y San Pablín Norte by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierra Nevada del Cocuy - Boyacá*

Nieve by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cocuy, Boyaca, Colombia*

Verde marino by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierra Nevada del Cocuy - Boyacá*

Campanilla Blanco by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierra Nevada del Cocuy - Boyacá*

Sierra by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cocuy, Boyaca, Colombia*

Estilo cocuyano by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guican, Boyaca, Colombia*

Amanecer cocuyano by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guican, Boyaca, Colombia*

Laguna Pintada Y Campanillas Negro by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guican, Boyaca, Colombia*

Laguna La Parada by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierra Nevada del Cocuy - Boyacá*

El Alto del Conejo by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierra Nevada del Cocuy - Boyacá*

Púlpito by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierra Nevada del Cocuy - Boyacá*

My Playground by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierra Nevada del Cocuy - Boyacá*

Little humans by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierra Nevada del Cocuy - Boyacá*

El Pan de Azucar by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierra Nevada del Cocuy - Boyacá*

El Campanillas Blanco by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierra Nevada del Cocuy - Boyacá*

Campamento nevado by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva - Boyacá*

Callejón colonial by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ráquira - Boyacá*

La Candelaria by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ráquira - Boyacá*

Monasterio de La Candelaria by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva - Boyacá*

Calle del molino by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva - Boyacá*

Plazuela by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva - Boyacá*

Casas coloniales by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva - Boyacá*

Iglesia Parroquial by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva - Boyacá*

Plaza Mayor by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sáchica - Boyacá*

Templo Doctrinero Dominico by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral basílica de Manizales*

Catedral basílica de Manizales by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de nuestra señora del rosario,Manizales*

Iglesia de nuestra señora del rosario by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas, Colombia*

Desde Chipre by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monumento a los fundadores-Manizales - Caldas*

Monumento a los fundadores by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de Bolivar-Manizales - Caldas*

Plaza de Bolivar by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales - Caldas*

Desde abajo by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Edificio Sanz-Manizales - Caldas*

Edificio Sanz by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales - Caldas*

Ángel by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de La Inmaculada Concepción-Manizales - Caldas*

Iglesia de La Inmaculada Concepción by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunrise Cabo de La Vela,Guajira*

5:30 a.m. by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desierto de la Auyama - La Guajira*

Al lado del camino by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cabo de La Vela - Guajira*

Cerro sagrado by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cabo de La Vela - Guajira*

Kashurop by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe de Antioquia: Puente de Occidente*

Santa Fe de Antioquia: Puente de Occidente by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Francisco José de Caldas,Popayán*

Popayán: Parque Caldas by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán: Templo de la Encarnación*

Popayán: Templo de la Encarnación by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán: Carrera 4*

Popayán: Carrera 4 by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán: Iglesia de Santo Domingo*

Popayán: Iglesia de Santo Domingo by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán: Claustro de Santo Domingo*

Popayán: Claustro de Santo Domingo by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán: Plazoleta de Santo Domingo*

Popayán: Plazoleta de Santo Domingo by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán: Iglesia Nuestra Señora Del Carmen*

Popayán: Iglesia Nuestra Señora Del Carmen by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán: Iglesia Nuestra Señora Del Carmen*

Popayán: Iglesia Nuestra Señora Del Carmen by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Popayán: Iglesia Nuestra Señora Del Carmen*_

Popayán: Iglesia Nuestra Señora Del Carmen by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán: Iglesia La Ermita*

Popayán: Iglesia La Ermita by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán: Iglesia La Ermita*

Popayán: Iglesia La Ermita by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán, Cauca*

Popayán, Colombia by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán: El Morro de Tulcán*

Popayán: El Morro de Tulcán by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas*

Manizales, Colombia by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A trio of Great Kiskadees, photographed in Medellin's Botanical Garden.*

Pitangus sulphuratus by Alex Pareja, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A Purple Gallinule, extremely shy and flighty, gave me only a couple of seconds to snap this shot, in Rionegro.*

Porphyrio martinicus by Alex Pareja, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna del Otún.Risaralda*

Fido y la Laguna. by Daniel Ocampo Rincón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Indigenas a orillas del río Atrato.*

Tarde de río... by Daniel Ocampo Rincón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Festival de la Guabina y el Tiple.*

Festival de la Guabina y el Tiple. by Daniel Ocampo Rincón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Festival de la Guabina y el Tiple.*

Festival de la Guabina y el Tiple. by Daniel Ocampo Rincón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Festival de la Guabina y el Tiple.*

Festival de la Guabina y el Tiple. by Daniel Ocampo Rincón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Festival de la Guabina y el Tiple.*

Festival de la Guabina y el Tiple. by Daniel Ocampo Rincón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Festival de la Guabina y el Tiple.*

Festival de la Guabina y el Tiple. 50 by Daniel Ocampo Rincón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bocadillo Veleño...Colombian gastronomy*

Bocadillo Veleño... by Daniel Ocampo Rincón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ciénagando.*

Ciénagando. by Daniel Ocampo Rincón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Pesca*

La pesca... by Daniel Ocampo Rincón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mountain Antioquia*

La Familia. by Daniel Ocampo Rincón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira,Colombia*

Jordan y su amigo Cacheure. by Daniel Ocampo Rincón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Uribia,La Guajira*

DSC_2322-2 by Daniel Ocampo Rincón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ballena cerca a la playa.Cauca*

DSC_2322-2 by Daniel Ocampo Rincón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wildlife Colombia*

DSC_0140 by Daniel Ocampo Rincón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wildlife Colombia*

... by Daniel Ocampo Rincón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Squash at the Canasgordas Club during Cali World Games 2013.*

Squash by International World Games Association, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*VII Encuentro Internacional de Fotografía en Utadeo *

En la exposición del MAV hablamos con 4 de los mejores fotógrafos del mundo by Utadeo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*VII Encuentro Internacional de Fotografía en Utadeo *

En la exposición del MAV hablamos con 4 de los mejores fotógrafos del mundo by Utadeo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Punta Gallinas, Excursion La Guajira *

Punta Gallinas, Excursion La Guajira Day 3, Riohacha To Punta Gallinas, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ciénaga,Bolivar*

Cienaga de Baño by Lilibeth Montes Cruz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahía Nuquí,Chocó*

Before rain by Saana Londono, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Andinobates fulguritus - (near Nuqui Colombia) prev. "Ranitomeya fulgurita"*

- Andinobates fulguritus - (near Nuqui Colombia) prev. "Ranitomeya fulgurita" by P J-M, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatapé, Colombia.*

Guatapé, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Darien. Valle del Cauca, Colombia.*

Darien. Valle del Cauca, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Restrepo. Valle del Cauca*

Restrepo. Valle del Cauca, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Restrepo. Valle del Cauca*

Restrepo. Valle del Cauca, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Restrepo. Valle del Cauca*

Restrepo. Valle del Cauca, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Utria National Park, Colombia.*

Utria National Park, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jurubirá, Colombia.*

Jurubirá, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Desert.Guajira, Colombia.*

The Desert. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ciudad del Río - Medellín*

Ciudad del Río - Medellín by David Múnera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin at night*

Medellin at night by David Múnera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin at night*

Medellin at night by David Múnera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Milla de Oro-Medellín - Colombia*

Milla de Oro by David Múnera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parques del Río-Medellín - Colombia*

Parques del Río by David Múnera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parques del Río-Medellín*

Parques del Río by David Múnera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Milla de Oro,Medellin*

Milla de Oro by David Múnera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Poblado,Medellin*

El Poblado by David Múnera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Edificio de extensión de la Universidad de Antioquia*

Edificio UdeA by David Múnera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Edificio cientifíco - Jardín Botánico*

Edificio cientifíco - Jardín Botánico by David Múnera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque de los Deseos,Medellin*

Parque de los Deseos by David Múnera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Puente de la 4 Sur by David Múnera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Puente de la 4 Sur by David Múnera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Puente de la 4 Sur by David Múnera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Puente de la 4 Sur by David Múnera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro Administrativo La Alpujarra,Medellin*

Centro Administrativo La Alpujarra by David Múnera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Edificio Inteligente,Medellin*

Edificio Inteligente by David Múnera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

1333-18 by David Múnera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

1333-6 by David Múnera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Estación Arví,Antioquia*

Estación Arví by David Múnera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Av,Poblado,Medellin*

Av El Poblado by David Múnera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Av,Poblado,Medellin*

Av El Poblado by David Múnera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Vista al centro 1 by David Múnera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Metro de Medellín*

Metro de Medellín by David Múnera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*One Plaza,Medellín*

One Plaza by David Múnera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Milla de Oro,Medellin*

Milla de Oro by David Múnera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Av.Las Vegas,Medellin*

Medellín - Colombia by David Múnera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Av.Las Vegas,Medellin*

Medellín - Colombia by David Múnera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta*

PANO0003.jpg by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park - View on Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta Colombia*

Parque Tayrona - View on Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta Colombia by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta - Sunshine in Cerro Kennedy*

Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta - Sunshine in Cerro Kennedy by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cementerio San Pedro,Medellin*

Lugares mágicos- la virgen de los sicarios y el cementerio San Pedro by Nicolás Gallego, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cementerio San Pedro,Medellin*

Lugares mágicos- la virgen de los sicarios y el cementerio San Pedro by Nicolás Gallego, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cementerio San Pedro,Medellin*

Lugares mágicos- la virgen de los sicarios y el cementerio San Pedro by Nicolás Gallego, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Lost City,Magdalena - Colombia*

The Lost City - La Ciudad Perdida by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierra Nevada del Cocuy Trekking - Colombia*

Sierra Nevada del Cocuy Trekking - Colombia by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian Biodiversity*

Colombian Biodiversity by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*In Mompox, a city stuck in time, the sunset are always a show when night comes !*

Mompox Jowel by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Roca del Peñol, amazing Stone in Guatape close to Medellin.*

La rocal del Peñol - Colombia by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cocuy - Colombia*

Cocuy - Colombia by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The wonderful sunsets from Mompox ! *

Mompox - Colombia by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Mud House,Villa de Leyva*

The Mud House - Colombia by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara - Lovely Colombian Village*

Barrichara - Lovely Colombian Village by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chocó Wonders - Colombia*

Choco Wonders - Colombia by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres and Providencia.*

Colombian Treasures by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Incredible view of the Amazon region ! Colombia*

Amazing Amazonas by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Choco from the air*

The Choco from the air by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cerro Mavecure from the sky*

Cerro Mavecure from the sky by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia, fruit country*

Colombia, Pais de Fruta by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cerros de Mavecure,Guainia*

alvarez inirida.jpg by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Looking for the Lost City,Magdalena*

Looking for the Lost CIty - Ciudad Perdida by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Discovering Amazonas,Colombia*

Discovering Amazonas by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquira's Cathedral*

Zipaquira's Cathedral by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Botero in Medellin*

Botero in Medellin by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Agustin Precolombian Statues*

San Agustin Precolombian Statues by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tatacoa Desert*

Tatacoa Desert by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Silvia Market*

Silvia Market by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta*

IMG_6757.jpg by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta*

IMG_6721.jpg by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park*

P1200960.jpg by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park*

_IMG_50309m.jpg by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Tayrona Park*

Atardecer en el Cabo.jpg by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park*

DSCN3852.jpg by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Indígena de La Guajira,Colombia*

DSC03140.jpg by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in El Cabo de la Vela,La Guajira*

DSCN7328.jpg by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medano de Taroa,La Guajira*

Medano de Taroa.jpg by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caño Cristales,La Macarena,Meta*

Mateo Cristales Julio 2008 013.jpg by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Cementerio San Pedro,Medellin*_

Lugares mágicos- la virgen de los sicarios y el cementerio San Pedro by Nicolás Gallego, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Belén, Boyacá - Colombia*

Belén desde las alturas by Mario Enrique Leandro C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado de Pan de Azúcar,Güicán,Boyacá*

Sin título by Mario Enrique Leandro C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado de Pan de Azúcar,Güicán,Boyacá*

Sin título by Mario Enrique Leandro C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de Nuestra Señora de la Candelaria.Bogotá D.C*

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria,Bogotá D.C*

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria,Bogotá D.C*

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Macarena, Meta, Colombia*

Macarena, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de Nuestra Señora del Carmen. Bogotá D.C*

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de Nuestra Señora de la Candelaria.Bogotá D.C*

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria,Bogotá D.C*

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caño Cristales,La Macarena,Meta*

Caño Cristales by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caño Cristales,La Macarena,Meta*

Caño Cristales by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caño Cristales,La Macarena,Meta*

Caño Cristales by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caño Cristales,La Macarena,Meta*

Caño Cristales by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caño Cristales,La Macarena,Meta*

Caño Cristales by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Macarena,Meta*

Macarena, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria,Bogotá D.C*

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria,Bogotá D.C*

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Páramo de Sumapaz.*

Páramo de Sumapaz. (Colombia 2015). by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Páramo de Sumapaz.*

Colombia, Páramo de Sumapaz. by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mariposario Calarcá,Quindio*

Mariposario Calarcá. Leaf butterfly by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quimbaya, Quindio, Colombia*

Pavo Real -2- by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Páramo de Simapaz*

Páramo de Simapaz, Colombia. by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyaca, Colombia*

Villa de Leyva. Colombia. (Explore, june 24, 2015) by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander, Colombia*

Barichara (Colombia). by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Río Guayabero, Sierra de la Macarena.*

Colombia 2013. Río Guayabero, Sierra de la Macarena. by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Douglas DC3-La Macarena, Meta, Colombia*_

Colombia. Douglas DC3 by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Haunted Hotel at Tequendama Falls*

The Haunted Hotel at Tequendama Falls by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocon, Cundinamarca*

Colombia. Nemocón y sus fachadas. (si bebes, no conduzcas...) by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocon, Cundinamarca*

Colombia, Nemocón y sus fachadas- by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocon, Cundinamarca*

Colombia 2012, Nemocón. by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocon, Cundinamarca*

Colombia, Nemocón y el cóndor de los andes. by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salto del Tequendama,Cundinamarca*

Colombia. Hotel "encantado" en el Salto del Tequendama (Haunted Hotel). -2- (Explore ene 20, 2013) by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cerro de Monserrate,Bogotá D.C*

Colombia, en los andes a 3.100 metros de altura. by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de Bolívar y Catedral de Bogotá D.C*

Colombia. Plaza de Bolívar y Catedral de Bogotá. by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo del Oro,Bogotá D.C*

Colombia. Museo del Oro (Bogotá) -2- by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria,Bogotá D.C*

Colombia. Niebla sobre Bogotá, Barrio de la Candelaria. by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Black-bellied whistling duck - Jamundi-Valle del Cauca*

Dendrocygna autumnalis - Black-bellied whistling duck - Suirirí Piquirrojo by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The central Andes of Colombia*

The central Andes of Colombia by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento Park,Quindio*

Parque Salento by Alejandro Mendoza Muñoz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento,Quindio*

Salento de turismo by Alejandro Mendoza Muñoz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Farallones de Cali*_

Farallones de Cali by Alejandro Mendoza Muñoz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La ruta a Pance,Valle del Cauca*

La ruta a Pance by Alejandro Mendoza Muñoz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Procesión de Popayán,Cauca*

Procesión de Popayan by Alejandro Mendoza Muñoz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del cauca*

Valle del cauca by Alejandro Mendoza Muñoz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres Island*

San Andres Island by Alejandro Mendoza Muñoz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres Island*

First baptist church by Alejandro Mendoza Muñoz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

Centro by Alejandro Mendoza Muñoz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral de Manizales*

Corredor polaco by Alejandro Mendoza Muñoz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali,Valle del Cauca*

ed otero by Alejandro Mendoza Muñoz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Terminal de Santiago de Cali*

Sin título by Alejandro Mendoza Muñoz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Basílica de Nuestra Señora de Monguí*

Interior by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mongui, Boyaca*

Monguí by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mongui, Boyaca*

Aguas Difusas by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Basílica de Nuestra Señora de Monguí*

la Basílica de Nuestra Señora de Monguí by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mongui, Boyaca*

Fachadas by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Basílica de Nuestra Señora de Monguí*

la Basílica de Nuestra Señora de Monguí by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monguí / Boyacá*

Fachadas by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desierto de la Tatacoita*

Estoraques by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyaca*

Villa de Leyva by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sopo, Cundinamarca*

Ardilla by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Reflejos de un atardecer by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*King Vulture, photographed in the foothills of the Central Andes, Colombia.*

Sarcoramphus papa by Alex Pareja, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flower of Colombia*

Eje cafetero by John Fredy Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coffee Park*

Eje cafetero by John Fredy Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Eje Cafetero*

Eje cafetero by John Fredy Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Eje Cafetero*

Eje cafetero by John Fredy Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Eje Cafetero*

Eje cafetero by John Fredy Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Eje Cafetero*

Eje cafetero by John Fredy Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Eje cafetero*

Eje cafetero by John Fredy Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Edificio Otero,Santiago de Cali*

Edificio Otero by Iñaki Leunda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Argelia, Valle del Cauca*

Argelia, Valle del Cauca by Fabian Lozano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buenaventura,Valle del Cauca*

Buenaventura - Colombia by Fabian Lozano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral de Cartago - Valle del Cauca *

Catedral de Cartago - Valle del Cauca - Colombia by Fabian Lozano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marsella,Risaralda*

Marsella, Colombia by Fabian Lozano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán,Cauca*

Popayán, Colombia by Fabian Lozano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Caldas Popayán, Cauca*

Parque Caldas Popayán, Colombia by Fabian Lozano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Torre del Reloj y Catedral, Popayán, Cauca*

Popayán, Colombia by Fabian Lozano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pueblito Boyacense
*

Pueblito Boyacense by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pueblito Boyacense*

Pueblito Boyacense by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pueblito Boyacense*

Pueblito Boyacense by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pueblito Boyacense*

Pueblito Boyacense by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá,Colombia*

BOY_0170.jpg by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vía al Lago de Tota*

Lago de Tota by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vía al Lago de Tota*

Lago de Tota by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pantano de Vargas,Boyacá*

Pantano de Vargas by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza Mayor de Villa de Leyva,Boyacá*

Plaza de villa de Leyva by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Main church of Concordia, Antioquia, Colombia*

Iglesia principal de Concordia, Antioquia, Colombia by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Concordia desde el alto del cristo, Antioquia, Colombia*

Concordia desde el alto del cristo, Antioquia, Colombia by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza principal de Concordia, Antioquia*

Plaza principal de Concordia, Antioquia, Colombia by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyacá*

Plaza de villa de Leyva by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyacá*

Plaza de villa de Leyva by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyacá*

Plaza de villa de Leyva by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyacá*

BOY_9987.jpg by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ráquira,Boyacá*

Raquira by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ráquira,Boyacá*

Raquira by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ráquira,Boyacá*

Raquira by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyacá*

Villa de Leyva 201 by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander*

Barichara 2016 by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander*

Barichara 2016 by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander*

Barichara 2016 by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander*

Barichara 2016 by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander*

Barichara 2016 by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander*

Barichara 2016 by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander*

Barichara 2016 by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander*

Barichara 2016 by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander*

Barichara 2016 by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander*

Barichara 2016 by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander*

Barichara 2016 by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander*

Barichara 2016 by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander*

Barichara 2016 by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander*

Barichara 2016 by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander*

Barichara 2016 by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cañón del Chicamocha,Santander*

Cañon del Chicamocha by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cañón del Chicamocha,Santander*

Cañon del Chicamocha by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander*

Barichara 2016 by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento,Quindio*

Salento 2016 by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pueblito Boyacense*

Pueblito Boyacense by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gaira, Magdalena, Colombia*

Export of coal by jorge mario londono giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bolivar,Colombia*

Chengue by jorge mario londono giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Festival Internacional de Teatro de Manizales 2017*

L`Chaim by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marsella,Risaralda*

Marsella by Felipe Monsalve, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Festival Internacional de Teatro de Manizales 2017*

Padox - Maestros del desorden by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fashion Manizales 168 años*

Fashion Manizales 168 años by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Festival Internacional de Teatro de Manizales 2017*

Padox - Maestros del desorden by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*8vo Carnaval Diverso Manizales*

8vo Carnaval Diverso Manizales by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*8vo Carnaval Diverso Manizales*

8vo Carnaval Diverso Manizales by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Festival circo globo 2017,Manizales*

Festival circo globo 2017 by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Festival circo globo 2017,Manizales*

Festival circo globo 2017 by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

Día de la danza by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Visita candidatas al reinado Internacional del Café al Nevado del Ruiz*

Visita candidatas al reinado Internacional del Café al Nevado del Ruiz by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Final carritos de Balineras,Manizales*

Final carritos de Balineras by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Final carritos de Balineras,Manizales
*

Final carritos de Balineras by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile de la Macarena,Manizales*

Desfile de la macarena by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Feria de Manizales 2017*

Desfile de la macarena by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Feria de Manizales 2017*

Desfile de la macarena by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Feria de Manizales 2017*

Desfile de la macarena by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Feria de Manizales 2017*

Desfile de la macarena by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

26 de febrero, viernes by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Festival Internacional de teatro 2015 - Manizales Colombia*

Edipo Rey en Calle by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas, Colombia*

"Si hay algo que no existe, es el olvido" Borges by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Circuito ciclístico*

Circuito ciclístico by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flamant Rose,La Guajira*

Flamant Rose by **Sparks°°°, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna de la cocha,Nariño*

.Pasto by **Sparks°°°, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aguadas,Caldas*

Aguadas by **Sparks°°°, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cordillera Central,Colombia*

Sin título by david jaramillo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Celebro la vida enseñando y aprendiendo, sintiendo y agradeciendo Yoga, feliz. Om Tryambakam __ #graciasdios #yogaday #sivanandayoga #loveyoga #yogaeverywhere #feliz by [j]tOy_, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia
*

I <3 Bici #bicicleta #bycicle #medellin #ciclovia by [j]tOy_, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cerro La Tusa,Suroeste Antioqueño.*

_Cerro_Tusa. _/\_ by [j]tOy_, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Las Aguas, Bogotá, Distrito Especial*

Paintjob by Fernando Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parroquia de Nuestra Señora de Chiquinquirá,Bogotá D.C*

B&W Cult by Fernando Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral Primada de Bogotá D.C*

Catedral Primada de Bogotá by Fernando Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*SOFA 2017,Bogotá D.C*

LONG_005 by Løng Multimedia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Media Marathon de Bogotá*

LONG_091 by Løng Multimedia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Media Marathon de Bogotá 2017*

LONG_229 by Løng Multimedia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Visita Papa Francisco a Colombia*

DSC_0159 by Løng Multimedia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Visita Papa Francisco a Colombia*

DSC_0127 by Løng Multimedia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Visita Papa Francisco a Colombia 2017*

DSC_0052 by Løng Multimedia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia San Francisco Bogotá*

Iglesia San Francisco Bogota by Shunga Erotiek, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia San Francisco Bogotá*

Iglesia San Francisco Bogota by Shunga Erotiek, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Av Caracas Calle 26 by Shunga Erotiek, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palomino - Guajira*

Palomino - Guajira by Shunga Erotiek, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taganga Sunset*

Taganga by Shunga Erotiek, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taganga Sunset*

Taganga by Shunga Erotiek, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palomino - Guajira*

Sin título by Shunga Erotiek, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Región Tutazúa,Boyacá*

El nombre de la región proviene del cacique Tutazúa, que en idioma chibcha significa «hijo del sol». Los primeros datos históricos del municipio, aparecen en los enviados de Rey Fernando VII y la Reina Isabel. En los encuentros guerreros con los españoles by Diego L Malpica, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Popayán,Cauca*_

La Torre del Reloj: denominada como "la nariz de Popayán" por el Maestro Guillermo Valencia. Fue construida entre 1673 y 1682, utilizándose para ese propósito noventa y seis mil ladrillos. El reloj, de fabricación inglesa, fue colocado en 1737. #igerscol by Diego L Malpica, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santander de Quilichao*

Una hipótesis sostiene que QUILICHAO proviene de la lengua Nasa Yuwe (Páez) producto de las raíces (TYICLI) tigre y (CIAO) sueño, significando sueño de tigre. Como producto de la transformación idiomática de estas dos raíces surgió del vocablo “QUILICHAO” by Diego L Malpica, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guasca,Cundinamarca*

Es un conjunto de tres lagunas ubicadas en la jurisdicción del municipio colombiano de Guasca, Las dos lagunas reciben los nombres de América, y Siecha. En la antigua lengua de los muiscas, Siecha significa "Hombre de agua". Lugar habitado por Muiscas y e by Diego L Malpica, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá,Colombia*

Difícil estadía a 4500 m en la laguna grande de la sierra, muy mal clima en esta época con baja visibilidad pero lo mejor es ascender, disfrutar la sensación térmica bajo cero, la hipoxia, la lluvia y el agua que desciende del glaciar del Cóncavo . . . . by Diego L Malpica, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá,Colombia*

Nature's peace will flow into you as sunshine flows into trees. The winds will blow their own freshness into you, and the storms their energy, while cares will drop off like autumn leaves. J. Muir. . . . . #travel #wilderness #wildernessculture #traveling by Diego L Malpica, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá,Colombia*

Nunca me cansare de aventurar por ahí, donde sea y como sea... #travel #wilderness #wildernessculture #traveling #instatravel #instago #instagood #travelling #instatraveling #mytravelgram #travelgram #travelingram #igtravel #adventure #xpaddicted #drone by Diego L Malpica, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere Colombia*

El faraónico Obelisco desde 1878 . . . #igerscolombia #travel #traveling #visiting #instatravel #instago #instagood #trip #holiday #instapassport #instatraveling #mytravelgram #travelgram #travelingram #igtravel #idlatino #idcolombia #topcolombiaphoto #i by Diego L Malpica, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*At the Cumbal Lagoon, Nariño*

At the Cumbal Lagoon, Nariño by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mouse-colored Tyrannulet (Phaeomyias murina),Nariño*

Mouse-colored Tyrannulet (Phaeomyias murina) by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Finca Versalles*

Finca Versalles by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oophaga sylvatica,Putumayo*

Oophaga sylvatica by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Long-tailed sylph (Aglaiocercus kingii mocoa)*

Long-tailed sylph (Aglaiocercus kingii mocoa) by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral de las Lajas, Ipiales*

catedral de las Lajas, Ipiales by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fishing- La Macarena, 2017*

16992372_10155173101087834_1595292921704734871_o by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fishing- La Macarena, 2017*

17016849_10155173111112834_1955605871635484005_o by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Roadside Hawk (Rupornis magnirostris)*

Roadside Hawk (Rupornis magnirostris) by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cerros de Mavicure*

Cerros de Mavicure by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Inírida, 2017*

Locals by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*"Sama" Indigenous Community from Guainia*

"Sama" Indigenous Community from Guainia by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Orinoco River*

Orinoco River by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Orinoco River*

Orinoco River by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Crestless Curassow (Mitu tomentosum) Inirida*

Crestless Curassow (Mitu tomentosum) by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunrise by the river*

Sunrise by the river by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold mining,Inirida*

Gold mining by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Blue-throated Piping-Guan (Pipile cumanensis),Inirida*

Blue-throated Piping-Guan (Pipile cumanensis) by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tufted Tit-Tyrant (Anairetes parulus)Colombian Southern Andes Exploration, 2017*

Tufted Tit-Tyrant (Anairetes parulus) by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tepuyes at Nuevo Tolima, Guaviare*

Tepuyes at Nuevo Tolima, Guaviare by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amazon River Dolphin or Tonina*

Amazon River Dolphin or Tonina (Inia geoffrensis) (2) by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunbittern (Eurypyga helias),San José del Guaviare Exploration*

Sunbittern (Eurypyga helias) by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tree-runner Lizard,San José del Guaviare Exploration*

Tree-runner Lizard by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amazon Kingfisher (Chloroceryle amazona),San José del Guaviare Exploration*

Amazon Kingfisher (Chloroceryle amazona) by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*At Nare Lagoon,San José del Guaviare Exploration*

At Nare Lagoon by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cocoi Heron (Ardea cocoi),San José del Guaviare Exploration*

Cocoi Heron (Ardea cocoi) by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hoatzin (Opisthocomus hoazin),San José del Guaviare Exploration*

Hoatzin (Opisthocomus hoazin) by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San José del Guaviare Exploration*

DSCN1964 by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Red-bellied Macaw (Orthopsittaca manilatus)San José del Guaviare Exploration*

Red-bellied Macaw (Orthopsittaca manilatus) by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rock painting from an ancient culture,Guaviare*

Rock painting from an ancient culture by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Great Potoo (Nyctibius grandis)San José del Guaviare Exploration*

Great Potoo (Nyctibius grandis) by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rufescent Tiger-Heron (Tigrisoma lineatum),San José del Guaviare Exploration*

Rufescent Tiger-Heron (Tigrisoma lineatum) by Nature Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

36649175223_ba2d302d34_k by Posteador de Fotos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Grey fox (Urocyon cinereoargenteus),Mammals of Colombia*

Grey fox (Urocyon cinereoargenteus) by Alonso Quevedo Gil, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Western Wooly Opossum (Caluromys lanatus)-El Paujil Nature Reserve*

Western Wooly Opossum (Caluromys lanatus)-El Paujil Nature Reserve by Alonso Quevedo Gil, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lesser Anteater (Tamandua tethradactyla)-Meta*

Lesser Anteater (Tamandua tethradactyla)-Meta by Alonso Quevedo Gil, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*South American squirrel monkey (Saimiri sciureus)-Amazonas*

South American squirrel monkey (Saimiri sciureus)-Amazonas by Alonso Quevedo Gil, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Punctate Agouti (Dasyprocta punctata)-Ibagué*

Punctate Agouti (Dasyprocta punctata)-Ibagué by Alonso Quevedo Gil, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Urocyon cinereoargenteus-Grey fox-Melgar*

Urocyon cinereoargenteus-Grey fox-Melgar by Alonso Quevedo Gil, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Saguinus oedipus-Cottontop Tamarin-Mammals of Colombia*

Saguinus oedipus-Cottontop Tamarin by Alonso Quevedo Gil, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*White-fronted Capuchin (Cebus albifrons) El Paujil Nature Reserve*

White-fronted Capuchin (Cebus albifrons) El Paujil Nature Reserve by Alonso Quevedo Gil, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Inia geoffrensis-Meta*

Inia geoffrensis-Meta by Alonso Quevedo Gil, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cotton-headed Tamarin (Saguinus oedipus) Antioquia*

Cotton-headed Tamarin (Saguinus oedipus) Antioquia by Alonso Quevedo Gil, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gray-handed Night Monkey (Aotus griseimembra)-El Paujil Nature Reserve*

Gray-handed Night Monkey (Aotus griseimembra)-El Paujil Nature Reserve by Alonso Quevedo Gil, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jaguar (Panthera onca),Mammals of Colombia*

Jaguar (Panthera onca) by Alonso Quevedo Gil, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tufted capuchin (Cebus apella),Mammals of Colombia*

Tufted capuchin (Cebus apella) by Alonso Quevedo Gil, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Common Woolly Monkey (Lagothrix lagotricha),Mammals of Colombia*

Common Woolly Monkey (Lagothrix lagotricha) by Alonso Quevedo Gil, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Crab-eating fox (Dusicyon thous),Mammals of Colombia*

Crab-eating fox (Dusicyon thous) by Alonso Quevedo Gil, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Common squirrel monkey (Saimiri sciureus),Mammals of Colombia*

common squirrel monkey (Saimiri sciureus) by Alonso Quevedo Gil, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tufted capuchin (Cebus apella),Mammals of Colombia*

Tufted capuchin (Cebus apella) by Alonso Quevedo Gil, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*RNA El Dorado*

RNA El Dorado by Alonso Quevedo Gil, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*RNA El Dorado*

RNA El Dorado by Alonso Quevedo Gil, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*RNA Colibri del Sol*

RNA Colibri del Sol by Alonso Quevedo Gil, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca,Colombia*









http://arpanetmoscoso.blogspot.com.co/2017/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rafting Río Meta*









http://www.turismometa.gov.co/el-meta/rutas/embrujo-llanero.html


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cuadrillas de San Martin*









http://www.turismometa.gov.co/el-meta/rutas/embrujo-llanero.html


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia San Martin de los Llanos*









http://www.turismometa.gov.co/el-meta/rutas/embrujo-llanero.html


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Guayupe,Fuentedeoro,Meta*









http://www.turismometa.gov.co/el-meta/rutas/embrujo-llanero.html


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Humadea River*









http://www.turismometa.gov.co/el-meta/rutas/embrujo-llanero.html


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna del Amor,Meta*









http://www.turismometa.gov.co/el-meta/rutas/embrujo-llanero.html


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monumento Cachacero,San Martin,Meta*









http://www.turismometa.gov.co/el-meta/rutas/embrujo-llanero.html


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Río Ariari - Puerto Lleras,Meta*









http://www.turismometa.gov.co/el-meta/rutas/embrujo-llanero.html


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cultivo de Arroz y Plátano-Meta*









http://www.turismometa.gov.co/el-meta/rutas/embrujo-llanero.html


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Indio Acostado,Meta*









http://www.turismometa.gov.co/el-meta/rutas/embrujo-llanero.html


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahía Solano*









https://turkiis.com/las-mejores-playas-colombia/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile Inaugural XIII festival Iberoamericano de teatro*

Desfile Inaugural XIII festival Iberoamericano de teatro by Pablo Arturo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile Inaugural XIII festival Iberoamericano de teatro*

Desfile Inaugural XIII festival Iberoamericano de teatro by Pablo Arturo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile Inaugural XIII festival Iberoamericano de teatro*

Desfile Inaugural XIII festival Iberoamericano de teatro by Pablo Arturo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán,Cauca*

IMG_0507 by Alejandro Serrano Durán®, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Popayán,Cauca*_

IMG_0528 by Alejandro Serrano Durán®, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zoo de Santiago de Cali*

Zoológico de Cali 2016 by Alejandro Serrano Durán®, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zoo de Santiago de Cali*

Zoológico de Cali 2016 by Alejandro Serrano Durán®, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

P1230131_AIREBOGOTA_MAY24 by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa San Isidro,Monserrate*

DSCF0212_Casa_SanIsidro by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

DSCF9933_GeoMalla by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cerros Orientales,Bogotá D.C*

P1220195_CerrosOrientales by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate*

Snapseed #Monserrate by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate*

Snapseed #Monserrate by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Monserrate by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate*

Snapseed Monserrate Zuiko 70-300 ED II by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate*

Snapseed Monserrate by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá en bicicleta*

07-DSCF3454_#22enbici by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá en bicicleta*

18-DSCF3560_#22enbici by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá en bicicleta*

20-P9220030_#22enbici by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá en bicicleta*

26-P9220077_#22enbici by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá en bicicleta*

14-DSCF3515_#22enbici by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo de Bogotá*

Museo se Bogotá - #Fotografica2015 Laurent Chehere by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo de Bogotá*

Hannu Karjalainen - Finlandia en ARTNEXUS #FotograficaBogota by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ráquira,Boyacá*

ARTZ4997 CHOROTES by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ráquira,Boyacá*

ARTZ4958 ANCESTROS by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Café del Balcón-Tunja - Boyacá*

Café del Balcón by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunja - Boyacá*

Solar de la Casa del Fundador by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Estatua ecuestre - Simón Bolivar-Tunja - Boyacá*

Estatua ecuestre - Simón Bolivar by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral de Tunja*

Catedral de Tunja - Casa del Fundador by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunja - Boyacá*

Edificio de la Gobernación by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunja- Boyacá*

Tunja Boyacá by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral de Tunja*

Catedral de Tunja by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chiquinquirá,Boyacá*

08122010096 by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chiquinquirá,Boyacá*

09012011220 by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Antigua estación del Tren, hoy biblioteca pública de Chiquinquirá.*

estacion del tren frente by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Estación del tren Chiquinquira*

Estación del tren Chiquinquira by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chiquinquirá,Boyacá*

Detrás de cámara panoramica Plaza de la Libertad by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Basilica Nuestra señora de Chiquinquirá*

ARTZ4440 Basilica Nuestra señora de Chiquinquirá by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Friso de la Basilica*

Friso de la Basilica by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

AR031744 - AR031754 by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ráquira,Boyacá*

Parque Principal by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ráquira,Boyacá*

Pueblo de Oyeros by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ráquira,Boyacá*

Cafeteria by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ráquira,Boyacá*

Vasijas pintadas a mano by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ráquira,Boyacá*

Todo Raquira by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ráquira,Boyacá*

Almacen Santana by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ráquira,Boyacá*

Raquira by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ráquira,Boyacá*

Raquira Boyacá by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Gil,Parque el Gallineral*

18-PC090308 by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Gil,Parque el Gallineral
*

31-PC090380 by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Gil,Parque el Gallineral*

35-PC090396 by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Gil,Parque el Gallineral*

12-PC091231 by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina,Caldas*

1-PC211612 by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina,Caldas*

1-PC211604 by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina,Caldas*

1-PC211588 by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina,Caldas*

1-PC211570 by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina,Caldas*

1-PC211563 by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina,Caldas
*

1-PC211509 by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina,Caldas*

1-PC211483 by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina,Caldas*

1-PC211456 by Juan Carlos Pachón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de Bolivar, Bogotá*

DSCN2324 by Carolina Santos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de Bolivar, Bogotá*

DSCN2309 by Carolina Santos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de Bolivar, Bogotá*

DSCN2290 by Carolina Santos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de Bolivar, Bogotá*

DSCN2322 by Carolina Santos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de Bolivar, Bogotá*

DSCN2296 by Carolina Santos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de Bolivar, Bogotá*

DSC_3015 by Carolina Santos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocón,Cundinamarca*

En la entrañas de la tierra. Minas de sal de Nemocón by Carolina Santos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocón,Cundinamarca*

En la entrañas de la tierra. Minas de sal de Nemocón by Carolina Santos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Raquira y Chiquinquirá, Boyacá*

DSCN2137 by Carolina Santos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flower of Colombia*

DSCN2231 by Carolina Santos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Raquira y Chiquinquirá, Boyacá*

DSCN2271 by Carolina Santos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Raquira y Chiquinquirá, Boyacá*

DSCN2220 by Carolina Santos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Raquira y Chiquinquirá, Boyacá*_

DSCN2202 by Carolina Santos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*LOS COLORES DEL PARAMO*

DSC_0018 by Carolina Santos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*LOS COLORES DEL PARAMO*

DSC_0165 by Carolina Santos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flower of Colombia*

Geranios by Carolina Santos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flower of Colombia*

Rallitos de sol by Carolina Santos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocón,Cundinamarca*

La luz al final del túnel by Carolina Santos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Isla Palma y Cartagena de Indias*

Bote de Pescadores. by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Isla Palma y Cartagena de Indias*

Isla Palma, Colombia. by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

IMG_4021141410 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Plaza de Toros La Santa María - Bullring by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Calle 26 // 26th Street by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Calle 26 y Carrera 7. by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Bogotá D.C*_

IMG_5503.jpg by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

IMG_5497.jpg by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pereira,Risaralda*

IMG_5427 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pereira,Risaralda
*

Pereira de Noche. by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pereira,Risaralda*

IMG_5173 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Eje Cafetero*

IMG_5071 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Eje Cafetero*

IMG_4941 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque del Café*

IMG_4817 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Eje Cafetero*

IMG_4837 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

IMG_4044143010 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

IMG_3323140408 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

IMG_3322140408 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

IMG_3302140408 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

IMG_3110140408 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

IMG_3105140408 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

IMG_3104140408 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

IMG_3082140408 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

IMG_3080140408 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

IMG_3055140408 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

IMG_3053140408 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

IMG_3327140708 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

IMG_3332140708 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

IMG_3342140708 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

IMG_3353140708 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

IMG_3462140708 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena Sunset*

Atardecer en Cartagena - Colombia. by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

IMG_3536140708 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Islas del Rosario. Cartagena - Colombia.*

IMG_3581140708 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Islas del Rosario. Cartagena - Colombia.*

IMG_3583140708 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sea in Baru. Cartagena - Colombia.*

Sea in Baru. Cartagena - Colombia. by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Baru. Cartagena - Colombia.*

Baru. Cartagena - Colombia. by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Baru. Cartagena - Colombia.*

IMG_3635140708 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Baru. Cartagena - Colombia.*

IMG_3644140708 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

IMG_3729140708 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

IMG_3733140708 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatavita,Cundinamarca*

IMG_2373142004 by Nestor Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Yopal,Casanare*

yopalito by THANKS FOR OVER 800,000 VIEWS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casanare,Colombia*

casanare casanare by THANKS FOR OVER 800,000 VIEWS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aguazul, Casanare, Colombia*

EL CHARTE by THANKS FOR OVER 800,000 VIEWS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*RÍO META OROCUÉ CASANARE*

RÍO META OROCUÉ CASANARE by THANKS FOR OVER 800,000 VIEWS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Evento Llanerazo,Yopal*

Evento Llanerazo by AlcaldiadeYopal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunel Natural Sirivana*

Tunel Natural Sirivana by AlcaldiadeYopal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Río Charte*

Río Charte by AlcaldiadeYopal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna Matepalo*

Laguna Matepalo by AlcaldiadeYopal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Balneario El Mosquito*

Balneario El Mosquito by AlcaldiadeYopal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Yopal, Casanare, Colombia*

Deporte Aventura by AlcaldiadeYopal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Evento Llanerazo,Yopal*

Evento Llanerazo by AlcaldiadeYopal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Evento Llanerazo,Yopal*

Paso de río by AlcaldiadeYopal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Evento El Gran Llanerazo,Yopal*

Evento Llanerazo by AlcaldiadeYopal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Evento El Gran Llanerazo,Yopal*

Evento Llanerazo by AlcaldiadeYopal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Yopal, Casanare, Colombia*_

Evento Llanerazo by AlcaldiadeYopal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Evento El Gran Llanerazo,Yopal*

Evento Llanerazo by AlcaldiadeYopal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Evento El Gran Llanerazo,Yopal*

Evento Llanerazo by AlcaldiadeYopal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Evento El Gran Llanerazo,Yopal*

Evento Llanerazo by AlcaldiadeYopal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Llanero*

Atardecer Llanero by AlcaldiadeYopal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Yopal, Casanare*

Nuestra fauna by AlcaldiadeYopal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima*

Altstadt von Honda am Río Magdalena by Georg Rubin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima*

Altstadt von Honda am Río Magdalena by Georg Rubin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima*

Altstadt von Honda am Río Magdalena by Georg Rubin, en Flickr


----------



## Aventure Colombia (Oct 30, 2017)

calatravavx said:


> *Cocora Valley*
> 
> Cocora Valley by Aventure Colombia, en Flickr




 Canos Cristales by Aventure Colombia

Hey Calatravavx, 

Thank you for sharing our images! 
We just add a new one of Caños Cristales, a wonderful place in Colombia, we hope that you enjoy it ! 

Cheers


----------



## chala (Oct 31, 2009)

Paramillo del Quindío 


















Creditos al autor.


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima*

Altstadt von Honda am Río Magdalena by Georg Rubin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima*

Markthalle von Honda am Río Magdalena by Georg Rubin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Reserva Natural Río Claro*

Reserva Natural Río Claro by Georg Rubin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guaduas, Cundinamarca*

Tal des Río Magdalena vom Aussichtspunkt "Mirador Piedra Capira" by Georg Rubin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guaduas, Cundinamarca*

Tal des Río Magdalena vom Aussichtspunkt "Mirador Piedra Capira" by Georg Rubin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wildlife Casanare*

Kaiman, Caiman, Caiman crocodilus by Georg Rubin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wildlife Casanare*

Hat der Kaiman vor der Kuh Angst? by Georg Rubin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wildlife Casanare*

Weißwedelhirsch, White-tailed deer, Venado coliblanco, (Odocoileus virginianus) by Georg Rubin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wildlife Casanare*

Brüllaffern, Howler Monkeys, Mono Aullador, Aoulatta by Georg Rubin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wildlife Casanare*

Wasserbüffel, (Bubalus arnee) by Georg Rubin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wildlife Casanare*

Der Chef der Weide by Georg Rubin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wildlife Casanare*

Orinoko-Schienenschildkröte, Savanna Side-necked Turtle, Galapago Llanero (Podocnemis vogli) by Georg Rubin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wildlife Casanare*

Wasserschwein, Capybara, Chigüiro (Hydrochoerus hydrochaeris) by Georg Rubin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wildlife Casanare*

Wasserschwein, Capybara, Chigüiro (Hydrochoerus hydrochaeris) by Georg Rubin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wildlife Casanare*

Anaconda (Eunectes murinus) by Georg Rubin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Finca Guacari,Támesis,Antioquia*

Finca Guacari in der Nähe von Támesis, Antioquia by Georg Rubin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* Río Cauca, Finca Guacari,Támesis,Antioquia*

Aussicht auf das Tal des Río Cauca, Finca Guacari in der Nähe von Támesis, Antioquia by Georg Rubin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jerico, Antioquia*

Carriel in Jericó, Antioquia by Georg Rubin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Capurganá*

Strand von La Miel bei Capurganá by Georg Rubin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Capurganá*

capurgana-kolumbien-colombia-003-med by Georg Rubin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hotel Almar Capurganá*

Hotel Almar Capurganá by Georg Rubin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Hotel Almar Capurganá*_

Hotel Almar, Capurganá, Colombia by Georg Rubin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jirijirimó*

Jirijirimó by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gruta de la Virgen San Juanito,Meta*

Gruta de la Virgen San Juanito by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zaramaro PNN Chiribiquete*

Zaramaro PNN Chiribiquete by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jaguar,Casanare*

Jaguar by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Via Orocue 5 AM Vereda Pichirichigua Casanare*

Via Orocue 5 AM Verda Pichirichigua Casanare by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sabana Comunera Paz de Ariporo Casanare*

Sabana Comunera Paz de Ariporo Casanare by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Boral Esteros San Luis de Palenque Casanare*

El Boral Esteros San Luis de Palenque Casanare by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Araracuara, Amazonas, Colombia*

El Paujil by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*SIERRA NEVADA DEL COCUY*

SELECCION SIERRA NEVADA DEL COCUY - 124HD by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*SIERRA NEVADA DEL COCUY*

SELECCION SIERRA NEVADA DEL COCUY - 038gg by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*SIERRA NEVADA DEL COCUY*

SELECCION SIERRA NEVADA DEL COCUY - 034hd by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*SIERRA NEVADA DEL COCUY*

SELECCION SIERRA NEVADA DEL COCUY - 011kjj by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá,Colombia*

IMG_2041greee by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Mompóx,Bolivar*

Tarde Monpox by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cañaguate, Cordoba*

Cañaguate Cordoba by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nuevo Paraiso, Cordoba*

Borrascas en las sabanas de Cordoba by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sinú River,Cordoba*

IMG_5592jj by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flor Amarillo,El Amparo, Casanare*

Flor Amarillo by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Cabrestero,Mani,Casanare*

El Cabrestero by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerto Rico, Meta*

Cielo Ácido Puerto Rico Meta by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sabanas de la vereda Rubiales, Meta*

Sabanas de la vereda Rubiales Meta by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rio Cusiana, Mani, Casanare*

Pasando las bestias Rio Cusiana Mani Casanare by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Boral La Casa, San Luis de Palenque, Casanare*

El Boral La Casa San Luis de Palenque Casanare by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerto Narino, Amazonas*

Cacerio de Macedonia Amazonas by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guican, Boyacá*

Estratos congelados PNN El Cocuy Güican Boyaca by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guican, Boyacá*

Soledad Nieve PNN El Cocuy Boyaca by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guican, Boyaca*

PNN El cocuy Subiendo el Pulpito Boyaca by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle de Idolos, San Agustin, Huila*

Valle de Idolos San Agustin Huila by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El estrecho de el Rio Magdalena, San Agustin, Huila*

El estrecho de el Rio Magdalena San Agustin Huila by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Idolos en El Purutal, San Agustin, Huila*

Idolos en El Purutal San Agustin Huila by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dientes de Jaguar, San Agustin, Huila*

Dientes de Jaguar San Agustin Huila by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desierto Tatacoa, Villa Vieja, Huila*

Color desierto Tatacoa Villa Vieja Huila by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desierto Tatacoa, Villa Vieja, Huila*

Suelos La Tatacoa by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombiamoda 2016*

Colombiamoda 2016 by Eduardo Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Concierto Disclosure,Medellin*_

Concierto Disclosure by Eduardo Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Natalie Rivera,Colombian DJ*

Natalie Rivera by Eduardo Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Embalse de Guatapé*

Piedra del Peñol by Eduardo Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Piedra del Peñol*

Piedra del Peñol by Eduardo Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio,Principal Park*

Villavicencio by Eduardo Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio,Meta*

Villavicencio by Eduardo Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio,Meta*

Villavicencio by Eduardo Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo el Castillo,Medellin*

Museo el Castillo by Eduardo Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by Eduardo Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by Eduardo Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by Eduardo Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Anochecer by Eduardo Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Medellín by Eduardo Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo el Castillo,Medellin*

Museo el Castillo by Eduardo Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fútbol Freestayle,Medellin*

Fútbol Freestayle by Eduardo Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cronoescalada,Las Palmas,Medellin*

Cronoescalada by Eduardo Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*'El Circo' de Fernando Botero*

'El Circo' de Fernando Botero by Eduardo Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile de silleteros 2016*

Desfile de silleteros 2016 by Eduardo Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Encuentro Internacional de Arte de Medellín,2015*

MDE15 by Eduardo Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cañón Chicamocha*

Cañón Chicamocha by Andres Manuel González, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carretera Bumanguesa,Santander*

Carretera bumangiuesa by Andres Manuel González, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Los colores de la ciudad by Andres Manuel González, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio,Meta*

Villavicencio nocturno by Andres Manuel González, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in San José del Guaviare,Guaviare*

Cae la tarde en San José del Guaviare by Andres Manuel González, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Un pueblo con historia II*

Un pueblo con historia II by Andres Manuel González, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Un pueblo con historia,Villa de Leyva,Boyacá*

Un pueblo con historia by Andres Manuel González, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá nocturna by Andres Manuel González, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna Guatapé*

Laguna Guatapé by Andres Manuel González, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coffee*

Café by Andres Manuel González, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Eje Cafetero*

Casas Patrimoniales by Andres Manuel González, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Eje Cafetero*

Casa colonial by Andres Manuel González, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buenaventura,Valle del Cauca*

Llueve en Buenaventura by Andres Manuel González, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buenaventura,Valle del Cauca*

Puerto de Buenaventura by Andres Manuel González, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Encuentros by Andres Manuel González, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile 20 de julio,Bogotá D.C*

Desfile 20 de julio by Andres Manuel González, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile 20 de julio,Bogotá D.C*

Desfile 20 de julio by Andres Manuel González, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile 20 de julio,Bogotá D.C*

Desfile 20 de julio by Andres Manuel González, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile 20 de julio,Bogotá D.C
*

Desfile 20 de julio by Andres Manuel González, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile 20 de julio,Bogotá D.C*

Desfile 20 de julio by Andres Manuel González, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile 20 de julio,Bogotá D.C*

Desfile 20 de julio by Andres Manuel González, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile 20 de julio,Bogotá D.C*

Desfile 20 de julio by Andres Manuel González, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Enamorados by Andres Manuel González, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carrera por lo Héroes 10K - Andrea Tovar, señorita Colombia 2016*

Carrera por lo Héroes 10K - Andrea Tovar, señorita Colombia 2016 by Andres Manuel González, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile 20 de julio,Bogotá D.C*

Formación by Andres Manuel González, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá from my room. by _Photodicted, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyacá*

Eternity by _Photodicted, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ráquira,Boyacá*

Hogar dulce hogar by _Photodicted, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*CIRCOPOLIS - Teatro de calle*

Sin título by _Photodicted, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

Manizales-Caldas by seb agudelo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Valle del Cauca*

Atardecer en el Valle Del Cauca by Mauricio Montoya abadia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Valle del Cauca*

Poca veces contemplamos la belleza de los atardecers, muchos pasan siendo desapercibidos by Mauricio Montoya abadia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Valle del Cauca*

Atardecer a la vuelta de la casa by Mauricio Montoya abadia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cauca*

Después de una tarde dispersa, hacen su encuentro social. by Mauricio Montoya abadia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cauca*

Día Soleado by Mauricio Montoya abadia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Filandia, Quindio*

Un pueblo llamado Filandia by Mauricio Montoya abadia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe de Antioquia, Antioquia*

Escapada al bosque con nuestros peques de la Fundación @juguemosenelbosque al hermoso @kanaloaparqueacuatico en Santa Fe de Antioquia. by Augusto Serna, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bosque Nebuloso, Los Andes, Valle del Cauca.*

Piranga Bermeja, Hepatic tanager (Piranga flava) Finca Alejandria, The Cloud Forest - Bosque Nebuloso, Los Andes, Valle del Cauca. by pedro lastra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Farm Gate, Retiro,Antioquia*

Farm Gate, Colombia. by pedro lastra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate Church, Bogota, Colombia*

Monserrate Church, Bogota, Colombia by pedro lastra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Castillo San Felipe de Barajas, Cartagena de Indias*

Castillo San Felipe de Barajas Cartagena .....otro angulo by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset La Boquilla Cartagena de Indias.*

Sunset La Boquilla Cartagena de Indias. by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pesca con Atarraya sector La Bocana Cartagena de Indias*

Pesca con Atarraya sector La Bocana Cartagena de Indias by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Castillo San Felipe, Cartagena de Indias*

Detalle Castillo San Felipe Cartagena de Indias by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Convento de Popa desde Castillo San Felipe, Cartagena de Indias.*

convento de Popa desde Castillo San Felipe Cartagena. by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de indias*

Balcones ...Cartagena de indias by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de Bolivar, Cartagena de Indias*

fuente Plaza de Bolivar Cartagena by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

desde la Bocana hacia el Sur by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Paris …???? no.... Cartagena Ciudad antigua….!!!!!! by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La esquina Cubana ... Cartagena de Indias*

La esquina Cubana ....... Cartagena de Indias by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cuando cae la noche con su lóbrego manto…… by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Naval,Cartagena de Indias*

Museo Naval by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Night Street life Cartagena de Indias*

Night Street life Cartagena de Indias by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset sector la Boquilla Cartagena de Indias*

Sunset sector la Boquilla Cartagena de indias by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Castillo San Felipe de Barajas,Cartagena de Indias*

Castillo San Phelipe de Varaxas …Cartagena de Indias. by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Piedras Blancas Represa,Copacabana,Antioquia*

Piedras Blancas Represa by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hotel Comfenalco Piedras Blancas*

terraza Hotel Comfenalco Piedras Blancas by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Piedras Blancas Represa,Copacabana,Antioquia*

pedestrian bridge over Piedras Blancas Dam III by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers of Colombia*

Mariposa …butterfly…. by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Piedras Blancas Represa,Copacabana,Antioquia*

Piedras Blancas by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Canopy Parque Arvi,Antioquia*

Canopy Parque Arvi by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Piedras Blancas Represa,Copacabana,Antioquia*

Bosque y agua ..... Piedras Blancas by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Piedras Blancas Represa,Copacabana,Antioquia*

Reflejos by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Piedras Blancas…. EcoHotel,Copacabana,Antioquia*

Piedras Blancas…. EcoHotel by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Velero en Represa de Guatape*

Velero en Represa de Guatape by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatape, Antioquia*

panoramica parque comfama con mucho fog by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hosteria los Recuerdos sobre orilla represa*

Hosteria los Recuerdos sobre orilla represa by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatape, Antioquia*

otra mas panoramica represa de guatape by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Canotaje embalse del peñol*

canotaje embalse del peñol by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Metrocable Parque Arvi,Medellin*

metrocable Parque Arvi by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marinilla,Antioquia*

LUCES DECEMBRINAS MARINILLA ANTIOQUIA by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Luces Decembrinas Paseo del rio , Medellin*

Luces Decembrinas Paseo del rio , Medellin by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Luces Decembrinas Paseo del rio , Medellin*

Luces Decembrinas Paseo del rio Medellin by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Yarumal,Antioquia*

otra vista aérea de Yarumal Ant ...Explore 2012-07-01. by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Estrella, Antioquia*

hummingbird by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Cartagena de Indias*

Atardecer by Ambiró, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Las Delicias, Resguardo de Wampia, Silvia Cauca*

#14 by David Meza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buho orejudo,Bogotá D.C*

ASIO STYGIUS O BUHO OREJUDO by Jaime Andres Herrera Villarreal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Periquito de anteojos,Buga, Valle del Cauca*

Forpus conspiciliatus o periquito de anteojos 4 by Jaime Andres Herrera Villarreal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Condor de los Andes,Puracé,Cauca*

CONDOR DE LOS ANDES-3 by Jaime Andres Herrera Villarreal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Molas. Capas de sabiduría.Golfo de Urabá y selvas del Darién*

Molas. Capas de sabiduría. by Actividad Cultural Banco de la República, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Molas. Capas de sabiduría.Golfo de Urabá y selvas del Darién*

Molas. Capas de sabiduría. by Actividad Cultural Banco de la República, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Molas. Capas de sabiduría.Golfo de Urabá y selvas del Darién*

Molas. Capas de sabiduría. by Actividad Cultural Banco de la República, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Molas. Capas de sabiduría.Golfo de Urabá y selvas del Darién*

DSC_0508 by Actividad Cultural Banco de la República, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Molas. Capas de sabiduría.Golfo de Urabá y selvas del Darién*

DSC_0481 by Actividad Cultural Banco de la República, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Biblioteca Luis Ángel Arango.Bogotá D.C*

El Banco de la República recibió la donación Ricardo Gómez Campuzano. by Actividad Cultural Banco de la República, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andrés Island*

Centro Cultural del Banco de la República en San Andrés by Actividad Cultural Banco de la República, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro Cultural del Banco de la República en San Andrés*

Centro Cultural del Banco de la República en San Andrés by Actividad Cultural Banco de la República, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro Cultural del Banco de la República en Cartagena*

Centro Cultural del Banco de la República en Cartagena by Actividad Cultural Banco de la República, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro Cultural del Banco de la República en Cartagena*

Centro Cultural del Banco de la República en Cartagena by Actividad Cultural Banco de la República, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro Cultural del Banco de la República en Cartagena*

Centro Cultural del Banco de la República en Cartagena by Actividad Cultural Banco de la República, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro Cultural del Banco de la República en Cartagena*

Centro Cultural del Banco de la República en Cartagena by Actividad Cultural Banco de la República, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro Cultural del Banco de la República en Cartagena*

Centro Cultural del Banco de la República en Cartagena by Actividad Cultural Banco de la República, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro Cultural del Banco de la República en Cartagena*

Centro Cultural del Banco de la República en Cartagena by Actividad Cultural Banco de la República, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro Cultural del Banco de la República en Cartagena*

Centro Cultural del Banco de la República en Cartagena by Actividad Cultural Banco de la República, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro Cultural del Banco de la República en Cartagena*

Centro Cultural del Banco de la República en Cartagena by Actividad Cultural Banco de la República, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro Cultural del Banco de la República en Cartagena*

Centro Cultural del Banco de la República en Cartagena by Actividad Cultural Banco de la República, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro Cultural del Banco de la República en Cartagena*

Centro Cultural del Banco de la República en Cartagena by Actividad Cultural Banco de la República, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro Cultural del Banco de la República en Cartagena*

Centro Cultural del Banco de la República en Cartagena by Actividad Cultural Banco de la República, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro Cultural del Banco de la República en Cartagena*

Centro Cultural del Banco de la República en Cartagena by Actividad Cultural Banco de la República, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Isla Tintipán - Islas de San Bernardo*

Isla Tintipán - Islas de San Bernardo - Colombia by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Isla Tintipán - Islas de San Bernardo*

Isla Tintipán - Islas de San Bernardo - Colombia by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Isla Múcura - Islas de San Bernardo*

Isla Múcura - Islas de San Bernardo - Colombia by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lago Calima,Valle del Cauca*

Lago Calima - Colombia by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rincón del Mar - Sucre *

Rincón del Mar - Sucre - Colombia by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rincón del Mar - Sucre*

Rincón del Mar - Sucre - Colombia by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marsella, Risaralda*

Marsella, Risaralda by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marsella, Risaralda*

Marsella, Risaralda by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marsella, Risaralda*

Marsella, Risaralda by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marsella, Risaralda*

Marsella, Risaralda by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marsella, Risaralda*

Marsella, Risaralda by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marsella, Risaralda*

Marsella, Risaralda by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marsella, Risaralda*

Marsella, Risaralda by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna del Otún*

Laguna del Otún by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna del Otún*

Laguna del Otún by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna del Otún*

Laguna del Otún by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna del Otún*

Laguna del Otún by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*SFF Otún Quimbaya*

SFF Otún Quimbaya by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buena vista, Quindío*

Buena vista, Quindío by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buena vista, Quindío*

Buena vista, Quindío by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buena vista, Quindío*

Buena vista, Quindío by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buena vista, Quindío*

Buena vista, Quindío by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado Santa Isabel - 4600 msnm - Colombia*

Nevado Santa Isabel - 4600 msnm - Colombia by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado Santa Isabel - 4600 msnm - Colombia*

Nevado Santa Isabel - 4600 msnm - Colombia by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Cipriano,Valle del Cauca*

San Cipriano by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Florida, Risaralda*

La Florida, Risaralda by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desierto de la Tatacoa*

Desierto de la Tatacoa by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in La Tatacoa*

Desierto de la Tatacoa by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desierto de la Tatacoa*

Desierto de la Tatacoa by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desierto de la Tatacoa*

Desierto de la Tatacoa by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cañizales,Valle del Cauca*

¡Caña! by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Maizal,Valle del Cauca*

Maizal by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Agustín - Huila*

San Agustín - Huila by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Agustín - Huila*

San Agustín - Huila by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Unión, Valle del Cauca*

La Unión, Valle del Cauca by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Nacional de la uva*

Parque Nacional de la Uva by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Nacional de la uva*

Parque Nacional de la Uva by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Nacional de la uva*

Parque Nacional de la Uva by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Nacional de la uva*

Parque Nacional de la Uva by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Nacional de la uva*

Parque Nacional de la Uva by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Gil,Santander*

Serie de vuelo by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral Basílica Metropolitana Nuestra Señora del Rosario de Manizales*

Catedral Basílica Metropolitana Nuestra Señora del Rosario de Manizales by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gobernación de Caldas*

Gobernación de Caldas by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de Bolivar de Manizales,Caldas*

Plaza de Bolivar de Manizales by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral Basílica Metropolitana de Nuestra Señora de Chiquinquirá de Manizales*

Catedral Basílica Metropolitana de Nuestra Señora de Chiquinquirá de Manizales by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

Manizales by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

Azul y blanco by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento,Quindio*

Ventanas y balcones by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palíndrome Rayo*

Palíndrome Rayo by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Prometeo - Universidad Tecnológica de Pereira*

Prometeo - Universidad Tecnológica de Pereira by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian field*

Las más posudas by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Florida - Risaralda*

La Florida - Risaralda by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque de los sapos - Universidad Tecnológica de Pereira*

Parque de los sapos - Universidad Tecnológica de Pereira by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*En algún lugar de la Guajira*

En algún lugar de la Guajira by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers of Colombia*

Amarillo by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*En algún lugar de Villa de Leyva*

En algún lugar de Villa de Leyva by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Onion plantation,La Florida*

Plantación de cebolla en La Florida by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Onion plantation,La Florida*

Plantación de cebolla en La Florida by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cuenca del río Magdalena - Refinería Ecopetrol*

Cuenca del río Magdalena - Refinería Ecopetrol by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wildlife Colombia*

Hasta mañana by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mariposario,Armenia,Quindio*

Perfección by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quindio,Colombia*

El embarrado camino de la vida by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wildlife Colombia*

Golondrina (?) by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palma de cera - Cocora*

Palma de cera - Cocora by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palma de cera - Cocora*

Palma de cera - Cocora by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Eje cafetero*

Hora de seguir adelante by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

A un pasito del cielo by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

**** The Mountain by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Universidad Tecnológica de Pereira*

Pensando por siempre - Universidad Tecnológica de Pereira by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amarillo y rosa (Guayacan) - Pereira, Risaralda*

Amarillo y rosa (Guayacan) - Pereira, Risaralda by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cerro del Quininí - Fusagasugá, Cundinamarca.*

Cerro del Quininí - Fusagasugá, Cundinamarca. by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chiquinquirá, Boyacá.*

Después de 21 años - Chiquinquirá, Boyacá. by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá.*

La Pola - Villa de Leyva, Boyacá. by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alcaldía - Villa de Leyva, Boyacá.*

Alcaldía - Villa de Leyva, Boyacá. by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Frailejones - Páramo pan de azúcar, Boyacá.*

Frailejones - Páramo pan de azúcar, Boyacá. by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nobsa, Boyacá.*

Nobsa, Boyacá. by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mongui,Boyacá*

Monguí, Boyacá. by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monumento a los lanceros - Boyacá*

Monumento a los lanceros - Boyacá by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monumento a los lanceros - Boyacá*

Monumento a los lanceros - Boyacá by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paipa, Boyacá*

Paipa, Boyacá- by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Florida, Risaralda.*

La Florida, Risaralda. by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barrancabermeja, Santander.*

Draga de Ecopetrol en el río Magdalena - Barrancabermeja, Santander. by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barrancabermeja, Santander.*

Pescadores en el río Magdalena - Barrancabermeja, Santander. by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mercado de pescado en el muelle - Barrancabermeja, Santander.*

Mercado de pescado en el muelle - Barrancabermeja, Santander. by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Magdalena River*

Volando sobre las aguas del Magdalena - Barrancabermeja, Santander. by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Canoa en el río Magdalena - Barrancabermeja, Santander.*

Canoa en el río Magdalena - Barrancabermeja, Santander. by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Garzón Azul sobre la ciénaga - Barrancabermeja, Santander.*

Garzón Azul sobre la ciénaga - Barrancabermeja, Santander. by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mocaccino/Amareto - Salento, Quindío.*

Mocaccino/Amareto - Salento, Quindío. by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ingenio Risaralda - Balboa, Risaralda.*

Ingenio Risaralda - Balboa, Risaralda. by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vuelo en parapente - San Gil, Santander.*

Vuelo en parapente - San Gil, Santander. by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cañon del Chicamocha - San Gil, Santander.*

Cañon del Chicamocha - San Gil, Santander. by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cruce entre el Río Atrato y Río Capá, Chocó.*

Cruce entre el Río Atrato y Río Capá, Chocó. by Natalia Bustamante Castro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quinchía, Risaralda*

Quinchía, Risaralda by Natalia Bustamante Castro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cordillera Occidental*

Desapareciendo del mapa by Natalia Bustamante Castro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Ruíz*

Nevado del Ruíz by Natalia Bustamante Castro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cementerio San Camilo,Pereira*

Cementerio San Camilo by Natalia Bustamante Castro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Riohacha,Guajira*

Riohacha by Natalia Bustamante Castro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mural Silencio,Cundinamarca*

Mural Silencio by Juan Pablo Dueñas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Instalación Nuevo Comienzo en San Andrés delegación del Vichada*

instalación Nuevo Comienzo en San Andrés delegación del Vichada by Coldeportes Colombia Departamento Administrativo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Comunidad Piaroa,Vichada*

La comunidad urbana #piaroa construye casetas para fortalecer su cultura y producción de artesanías. En la mitad de la nada y en la mitad de todo #Vichada #Colombia #mimbre #indigenous #tribes #capsula #discoverychannel #sunny #sunnyday #shooting #filming by Ana María Ariza Buitrago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

IMG_6785 by Ana María Ariza Buitrago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

IMG_6772 by Ana María Ariza Buitrago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander*

Fototon Barichara-27 by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander*

Fototon Barichara-16 by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander*

Fototon Barichara-15 by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Barichara,Santander*_

Fototon Barichara-14 by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander*

Fototon Barichara-5 by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

_DSC3453-Editar by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Maratón Medellin*

_DSC4874 by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Copa Davis Bogotá D.C*

_DSC4661 by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Copa Davis Bogotá D.C*

Copa Davis-4 by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

_DSC3250-web by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

_DSC2782-web by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Papa en Bogotá-2 by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plants and fowers of Colombia*

_DSC3405 by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

_DSC3446 by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

_DSC3458 by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Maratón Medellin*

_DSC5270 by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plants and flowers of Colombia*

_DSC1304-web by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

_DSC1265-web by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

_DSC1245-web by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

_DSC1201-web by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Bogotá D.C*

_DSC1115-web by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tren turistico de la sabana,Bogotá D.C*

_DSC1423-web by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Road Cundinamarca*

_DSC1350-web by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Media Maratón de Bogotá*

MMB 2017-2 by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Media Maratón de Bogotá 2017*

_DSC0620-web by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Media Maratón de Bogotá 2017*

_DSC9708-web by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

_DSC8210-web by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatavita,Cundinamarca*

_DSC8721_HDR-web by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatavita,Cundinamarca*

_DSC8742-web by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatavita,Cundinamarca*

_DSC8440_HDR-web by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatavita,Cundinamarca*

_DSC8320_HDR-web by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatavita,Cundinamarca*

_DSC8260_HDR-web by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quebrada La Vieja,Cundinamarca*

_DSC7238_HDR-web by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria,Bogotá D.C*

_DSC6635-web by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere Cundinamarca*

IMG_20170529_215900 by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere Antioquia*

DSC_3980 by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

_DSC6348-web by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

_DSC6202-web by Daniel Mauricio Pérez Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

This place has witnessed everything. by Diana Ariza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Diana Ariza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Noches con el amor 🚲 by Diana Ariza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Inirida,Guainia*

Sin título by Consejería DDHH, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Inirida,Guainia*

Sin título by Consejería DDHH, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Inirida,Guainia*

Sin título by Consejería DDHH, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Inirida,Guainia*

Sin título by Consejería DDHH, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Inirida,Guainia*

Sin título by Consejería DDHH, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Inirida,Guainia*

Sin título by Consejería DDHH, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guaviare*

Colombia renace en Guaviare by Consejería DDHH, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guaviare*

Colombia renace en Guaviare by Consejería DDHH, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/34283441154/sizes/l


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/34996950380/sizes/l


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paisajes Llaneros Arauca*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/35373785055/sizes/l


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paisajes Llaneros Arauca*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/34986939040/sizes/l


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paisajes Llaneros Arauca*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/35244121351/sizes/l


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paisajes Llaneros Arauca*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/35373815215/sizes/l


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nariño*

_DSC0084 by Bayron Jojoa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Las Guaguas de Pan,Nariño*

Las Guaguas de Pan, by Bayron Jojoa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ESPERANDO LA COSECHA*

ESPERANDO LA COSECHA by Bayron Jojoa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cascada Las Delicias*

Cascada Las Delicias by Luis Hincapie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caño de colores, Guaviare*

Macarenia Clavijera by Luis Hincapie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Embalse del Sisga - Cundinamarca*

05022017-DSC_9192_7581 by HERNANDO ESLAVA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Embalse del Sisga - Cundinamarca*

01092017-_DSC0327_8571 by HERNANDO ESLAVA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza Mayor de Villa de Leyva,Boyacá*

Plaza Mayor de Villa de Leyva (Boyacá - Colombia) by HERNANDO ESLAVA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Rosa de Viterbo*

Santa Rosa de Viterbo by HERNANDO ESLAVA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Embalse del Sisga - Cundinamarca*

05022017-DSC_9193_7582 by HERNANDO ESLAVA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Embalse del Sisga - Cundinamarca*

05022017-DSC_9192_7581 by HERNANDO ESLAVA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plants and flowers of Colombia*

15102017-_DSC0552_8729 by HERNANDO ESLAVA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plants and flowers of Colombia*

15102017-_DSC0544_8721 by HERNANDO ESLAVA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plants and flowers of Colombia*

15102017-_DSC0523_8700 by HERNANDO ESLAVA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Festival de cometas Villa de Leyva*

Festival de cometas Villa de Leyva (Boyacá - Colombia) by HERNANDO ESLAVA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Verja,Cundinamarca*

2017-05-09_12-20-14 by HERNANDO ESLAVA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de la Villa (Sogamoso)*

Plaza de la Villa (Sogamoso) by HERNANDO ESLAVA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sogamoso,Boyacá*

Plaza de la Villa (Sogamoso) by HERNANDO ESLAVA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de la Villa (Sogamoso)*

Plaza de la Villa (Sogamoso) by HERNANDO ESLAVA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de la Villa (Sogamoso)*

Plaza de la Villa (Sogamoso) by HERNANDO ESLAVA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunja,Boyacá*

477 años de Tunja by HERNANDO ESLAVA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle de Sugamuxi,Boyacá*

10062016-DSC_7903 by HERNANDO ESLAVA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Firavitoba,Boyacá*

07072016-DSC_7987 by HERNANDO ESLAVA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunja,Boyacá*

07052016-DSC_7792_5705 by HERNANDO ESLAVA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paipa,Boyacá*

Paipa-Boyacá by HERNANDO ESLAVA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Santa Marta by gary barlow, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nairo Quintana*

21022016-DSC_7102_5210 by HERNANDO ESLAVA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Santa Marta 2 by gary barlow, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tuta- Boyacá*

15012016-DSC_6922_5064 by HERNANDO ESLAVA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatika en Tibasosa,Boyacá*

Guatika en Tibasosa (Boyacá - Colombia) by HERNANDO ESLAVA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Santa Bárbara,Bogotá D.C*

Verde Urbano - Bogotá by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bucaramanga,Santander*

Vista a la ciudad - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Viaducto Provincial - Bucaramanga*

Viaducto Provincial - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Embalse hidroeléctrica Sogamoso, Santander.*

Nuestro mar - Bucaramanaga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mesa de los Santos, Santander.*

Flores de la Mesa - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Teleférico que comunica el Parque Nacional del Chicamocha con la Mesa de los Santos.*

Teleférico - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cañaveral - Bucaramanga*

Cañaveral - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque de las Mejoras Públicas - Bucaramanga*

Parque de las Mejoras Públicas - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Reserva de Cacique - Bucaramanga*

La Reserva de Cacique - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ciclopaseo por El tejar - Bucaramanga*

Ciclopaseo por El tejar - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Viaducto La Flora - Bucaramanga*

Viaducto La Flora - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerta del Sol en Cicla - Bucaramanga*

Puerta del Sol en Cicla - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Capilla de los Dolores y Casa del Libro total.*

Ciclopaseo por la capilla by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Down the hills - Bucaramanga*

Down the hills - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Neomundo Park - Bucaramanga*

Neomundo Park - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Provenza Station,Bucaramanga*

Bus Row - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sector Cacique - Cabecera,Bucaramanga*

Nueva Bucaramanga - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque San Pío, Bucaramanga*

Bichromatic - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bucaramanga,Santander*

Luces de Ciudad - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bucaramanga,Santander*

Son las Fuentes 2 - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bucaramanga,Santander*

Son las fuentes, Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bucaramanga,Santander*

Arcoiris - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Good Night City! - Bucaramanga*

Good Night City! - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santander Park,Bucaramanga*

Plaza - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paragliding City - Bucaramanga*

Paragliding City - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*"Universidad" - Bucaramanga*

"Universidad" - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Residental & Trading City! - Bucaramanga*

Residental & Trading City! - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Principal de Piedecuesta, Área Metropolitana de Bucaramanga*

De cuesta - Bucaramanga A.M by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Procer - Bucaramanga*

Procer - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Business Park - Bucaramanga*

Business Park - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sector Cabecera del Llano,Bucaramanga*

Hydrant - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bus station,Bucaramanga*

Plan Familiar - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Metrolinea Station - Bucaramanga*

Metrolinea Station - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque, Salud! - Bucaramanga*

Parque, Salud! - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bucaramanga,Santander*

Clouds - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque la Flora,Bucaramanga*

Estructura - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El imponente Cañon del Chicamocha. y Panachi.*

Supremacía Natural - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*To Redemption - Bucaramanga*

To Redemption - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro Antiguo - Bucaramanga*

Centro Antiguo - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vereda Acapulco,Santander*

Vista (Vida) Sabrosa! - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Floridablanca - Santander*

Calle 200 by Juan Felipe Gomez Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Floridablanca - Santander*

Floridablanca by Juan Felipe Gomez Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de las nieves Girón - Santander*

Iglesia de las nieves Girón - Santander by Juan Felipe Gomez Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aeropuerto Enrique Olaya Herrera Medellin*

EOH by Juan Felipe Gomez Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tolú,Sucre*

Sin título by Juan Felipe Gomez Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

2015-12-12_11-46-34 by HERNANDO ESLAVA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunja,Boyacá*

DSC_4841_3365 by HERNANDO ESLAVA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tibasosa,Boyacá*

DSC_4069_3134 by HERNANDO ESLAVA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunja,Boyacá*

DSC_2839_1938 by HERNANDO ESLAVA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunja,Boyacá*

DSC_2836_1935 by HERNANDO ESLAVA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caldas,Colombia*

Follow the light by Mercedez Surita, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierrra Nevada de Santa Marta - Kogui Village - Landscape Colombia*

Sierrra Nevada de Santa Marta - Kogui Village - Landscape Colombia by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The beautiful hills one Minca Colombia.*

Eden Garden by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta - A wish in Don Diego*

Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta - A wish in Don Diego by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rio Claro - Antioquia *

Rio Claro - Antioquia Colombia by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierra Nevada de Santa MArta - Sky Connection*

Sierra Nevada de Santa MArta - Sky Connection by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Purace - Condor's Rock - Between Earth and Spirits*

Parque Purace - Condor's Rock - Between Earth and Spirits by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Center of Cartagena de Indias - Plaza Santo Domingo - Colombia*

Center of Cartagena - Plaza Santo Domingo - Colombia by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahía Taganga*

My first Selfeet in Colombia by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Mompox*

Sunset in Mompox by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo del Oro - Bogotá, Colombia 2017*

Museo_del_Oro_2017_114 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo del Oro - Bogotá, Colombia 2017*

Museo_del_Oro_2017_109 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo del Oro - Bogotá, Colombia 2017*

Museo_del_Oro_2017_105 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo del Oro - Bogotá, Colombia 2017*

Museo_del_Oro_2017_098 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo del Oro - Bogotá, Colombia 2017*

Museo_del_Oro_2017_093 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo del Oro - Bogotá, Colombia 2017*

Museo_del_Oro_2017_079 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo del Oro - Bogotá, Colombia 2017*

Museo_del_Oro_2017_078 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo del Oro - Bogotá, Colombia 2017*

Museo_del_Oro_2017_076 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo del Oro - Bogotá, Colombia 2017*

Museo_del_Oro_2017_070 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo del Oro - Bogotá, Colombia 2017*

Museo_del_Oro_2017_060 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo del Oro - Bogotá, Colombia 2017*

Museo_del_Oro_2017_059 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo del Oro - Bogotá, Colombia 2017*

Museo_del_Oro_2017_057 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo del Oro - Bogotá, Colombia 2017*

Museo_del_Oro_2017_052 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San José del Guaviare 2016*

Guaviare_2016_066 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San José del Guaviare 2016*

Guaviare_2016_026 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayronaka - Santa Marta 2015*

Tayronaka - Santa Marta 2015 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayronaka - Santa Marta 2015*

Tayronaka-2015-038 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayronaka - Santa Marta 2015*

Tayronaka - Santa Marta 2015 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayronaka - Santa Marta 2015*

Tayronaka - Santa Marta 2015 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayronaka - Santa Marta 2015*

Tayronaka - Santa Marta 2015 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayronaka - Santa Marta 2015*

Tayronaka - Santa Marta 2015 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayronaka - Santa Marta 2015*

Tayronaka - Santa Marta 2015 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayronaka - Santa Marta 2015*

Tayronaka - Santa Marta 2015 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rally World ARC 2015, Santa Marta*

Rally World ARC 2015 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Rally World ARC 2015 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Rally World ARC 2015 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Rally World ARC 2015 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Rally World ARC 2015 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Rally World ARC 2015 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Rally World ARC 2015 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Rally World ARC 2015 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Rally World ARC 2015 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Rally World ARC 2015 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Rally World ARC 2015 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Rally World ARC 2015 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Rally World ARC SantaMarta 2015 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Rally World ARC SantaMarta 2015 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Rally World ARC SantaMarta 2015 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Rally-Santamarta-2015-001 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nuquí, Chocó*

Festival de Migraciones 2013 - PressTrip Bahia Solano, Chocó by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahía Solano,Chocó*

Festival de Migraciones 2013 - PressTrip Bahia Solano, Chocó by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahia Solano, Chocó*

PressTrip Bahia Solano, Chocó - 2013 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahia Solano, Chocó*

Festival de Migraciones 2013 - PressTrip Bahia Solano, Chocó by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahia Solano, Chocó*

PressTrip Bahia Solano, Chocó - 2013 by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahia Solano, Chocó*

Festival de Migraciones 2013 - PressTrip Bahia Solano, Chocó by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahia Solano, Chocó*

Festival de Migraciones 2013 - PressTrip Bahia Solano, Chocó by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahia Solano, Chocó*

Festival de Migraciones 2013 - PressTrip Bahia Solano, Chocó by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahia Solano, Chocó*

Festival de Migraciones 2013 - PressTrip Bahia Solano, Chocó by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahia Solano, Chocó*

Festival de Migraciones 2013 - PressTrip Bahia Solano, Chocó by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahia Solano, Chocó*

Festival de Migraciones 2013 - PressTrip Bahia Solano, Chocó by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahia Solano, Chocó*

Festival de Migraciones 2013 - PressTrip Bahia Solano, Chocó by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahia Solano, Chocó*

Festival de Migraciones 2013 - PressTrip Bahia Solano, Chocó by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahia Solano, Chocó*

Festival de Migraciones 2013 - PressTrip Bahia Solano, Chocó by Colombia Travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casanare | SOAR exploring*

Casanare | SOAR exploring by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casanare | Chigüiros*

Casanare | Chigüiros by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casanare | Chigüiros*

Casanare | Chigüiros by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casanare | Horse riding*

Casanare | Horse riding by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Crossing the Ariporo River*

Casanare | Horse riding by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casanare | Chigüiros*

Casanare | Chigüiros by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caimanes,Casanare*

Casanare by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Posing next to waterfall Caño Canoas*

Posing next to waterfall Caño Canoas by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Waterfall Caño Canoas*

Waterfall Caño Canoas by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*4 waterfalls of Caño Canoas*

4 waterfalls of Caño Canoas by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caño Canoas / Serrania de la Macarena*

Caño Canoas / Serrania de la Macarena by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rainbow in waterfall of Caño Canoas*

Rainbow in waterfall of Caño Canoas by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Serrania de la Macarena | Meta*

Serrania de la Macarena | Meta by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cañon de Guayabero,Meta*

Cañon de Guayabero by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Jose de Guaviare | Puerta Orion*

San Jose de Guaviare | Puerta Orion by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Jose de Guaviare | Laguna Negra*

San Jose de Guaviare | Laguna Negra by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Jose de Guaviare | Posadas Turisticas*

San Jose de Gauviare | Posadas Turisticas by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Jose de Guaviare | Morichales*

San Jose de Gauviare | Morichales by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Jose del Guaviare | Ciudad Perdida*

San Jose de Gauviare | Ciudad Perdida by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Jose del Guaviare | Raudal de Guaviare*

San Jose de Gauviare | Raudal de Guaviare by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla,Atlántico*

BARRANQUILLA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla,Atlántico*

BARRANQUILLA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla,Atlántico*

BARRANQUILLA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

SANTA MARTA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

SANTA MARTA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

SANTA MARTA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

SANTA MARTA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

SANTA MARTA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

CARTAGENA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

CARTAGENA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

CARTAGENA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

CARTAGENA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

CARTAGENA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

CARTAGENA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

CARTAGENA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

CARTAGENA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

CARTAGENA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

CARTAGENA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

CARTAGENA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

CARTAGENA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

CARTAGENA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias
*

CARTAGENA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

CARTAGENA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

BOGOTA 2015 by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

BOGOTA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

BOGOTA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

BOGOTA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

BOGOTA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

BOGOTA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Titan Mall,Bogotá D.C*

Titan by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Titan Mall,Bogotá D.C*

TITAN PLAZA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

BOGOTA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

BOGOTA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

BOGOTA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

BOGOTA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

BOGOTA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

BOGOTA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*BELALCAZAR -CALDAS*

BELALCAZAR -CALDAS- 2015 by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*BELALCAZAR -CALDAS*

BELALCAZAR -CALDAS- 2015 by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

CALI by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

CALI by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

CALI by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

CALI by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

CALI by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

CALI by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

CALI by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

CALI by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

CALI by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

CALI by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

CALI by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

CALI by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

CALI by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

CALI by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cable Aéreo Manizales - Mariquita*

Cable Aéreo Manizales - Mariquita by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cascada. Nariño, Colombia*

Cascada. Nariño, Colombia by La Bici Errante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna de La Cocha, Nariño*

Laguna de La Cocha, Nariño, Colombia by La Bici Errante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna de La Cocha, Nariño*

Laguna de La Cocha, Nariño. by La Bici Errante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wildlife of Colombia*

Caracara Paramuno (Phalcoboenus megalopterus) by La Bici Errante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nariño,Colombia*

Paisajes de Nariño Colombia by Harold Leonardo Cano Becerra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paisajes de Nariño Colombia*

Paisajes de Nariño Colombia by Harold Leonardo Cano Becerra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Landscapes of Nariño*

Paisajes de Nariño Colombia by Harold Leonardo Cano Becerra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Landscapes of Nariño*

Paisajes de Nariño Colombia by Harold Leonardo Cano Becerra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers of Colombia*

Paisajes de Nariño Colombia by Harold Leonardo Cano Becerra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Landscapes of Nariño*

Paisajes de Nariño Colombia by Harold Leonardo Cano Becerra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Landscapes of Nariño*

Paisajes de Nariño Colombia by Harold Leonardo Cano Becerra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Landscapes of Nariño*

Paisajes de Nariño Colombia by Harold Leonardo Cano Becerra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Landscapes of Nariño*

Paisajes de Nariño Colombia by Harold Leonardo Cano Becerra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Landscapes of Nariño*

Paisajes de Nariño Colombia by Harold Leonardo Cano Becerra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Landscapes of Nariño*

Paisajes de Nariño Colombia by Harold Leonardo Cano Becerra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Landscapes of Nariño*

Paisajes de Nariño Colombia by Harold Leonardo Cano Becerra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Landscapes of Nariño*

Paisajes de Nariño Colombia by Harold Leonardo Cano Becerra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santuario de las Lajas,Nariño*

Paisajes de Nariño Colombia by Harold Leonardo Cano Becerra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santuario de las Lajas,Nariño*

Paisajes de Nariño Colombia by Harold Leonardo Cano Becerra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Landscapes of Nariño*

Paisajes de Nariño Colombia by Harold Leonardo Cano Becerra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santuario de las Lajas,Nariño*

Paisajes de Nariño Colombia by Harold Leonardo Cano Becerra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ingenio Manuelita,Valle del Cauca*

P1050824-1- by Harold Leonardo Cano Becerra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ingenio Manuelita,Valle del Cauca*

P1050825 by Harold Leonardo Cano Becerra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ingenio Manuelita,Valle del Cauca*

P1050865 by Harold Leonardo Cano Becerra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ingenio Manuelita,Valle del Cauca*

P4267698 by Harold Leonardo Cano Becerra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ingenio Manuelita,Valle del Cauca*

P4267936 by Harold Leonardo Cano Becerra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ingenio Manuelita,Valle del Cauca*

P426800 by Harold Leonardo Cano Becerra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Rosa de Cabal, Risaralda*

. @Regrann del día para @bagoomez - Santa Rosa de Cabal, Risaralda, Colombia - Recuerdos llenos de sonrisas... #colombia #colombia_greatshots #igcolombia #ig_colombia #igerscolombia #icu_colombia #ignature #igersnature #Instanature by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marsella,Risaralda*

MARSELLA-11 by Víctor Raúl Morales Villa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marsella,Risaralda*

Marsella by Víctor Raúl Morales Villa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cienaga de Ayapel,Cordoba*

Cienaga de Ayapel (Cordoba-Colombia) 2 by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cienaga de Ayapel,Cordoba*

Cienaga de Ayapel (Cordoba-Colombia) 6 by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aracataca - Magdalena - Colombia*

Aracataca - Magdalena - Colombia by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aracataca - Magdalena*

Aracataca - Magdalena - Colombia by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aracataca - Magdalena*

Aracataca - Magdalena - Colombia by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oriente Antioqueño*

_MG_5286 by Daniela Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oriente Antioqueño*

_MG_5288 by Daniela Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oriente Antioqueño*

_MG_5316 by Daniela Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oriente Antioqueño*

_MG_5318 by Daniela Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Depto. de Bolivar*

_MG_5788 by Daniela Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Depto. de Bolivar*

_MG_5789 by Daniela Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

_MG_3545 by Daniela Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Depto. de Bolivar*

_MG_3556 by Daniela Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

_MG_3523 by Daniela Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oriente Antioqueño*

_MG_5320 by Daniela Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

_MG_9984 by Daniela Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sincelejo,Valledupar*

_MG_2775 by Daniela Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Islas del Rosario*

_MG_3580 by Daniela Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda*

_MG_9968 by Daniela Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Postales de Tolú*

VariAS 084 by Edward Páez H., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Royal Decameron Barú Beach Resort*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/oesoto/16003911411/sizes/l


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Malecón en Riohacha*

El Malecón en Riohacha by Carlos Mario CNX, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vista en La Iglesia de Riohacha*

Vista en La Iglesia de Riohacha by Carlos Mario CNX, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tolú, Sucre*

Observando el Océano by Carlos Mario CNX, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rio Tucurinca,Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta*

Rio Tucurinca by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pressing cane,Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta*

Pressing cane by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta*

Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palmor,Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta*

Palmor by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Men weaving,Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta*

Men weaving by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mamas,Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta*

mamas by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mamarongo,Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta*

Mamarongo by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogota | Plaza de Bolivar*

Bogota | Plaza de Bolivar by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá | Museo de Oro*

Bogota | Museo de Oro by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C,La Candelaria*

Bogota | La Candelaria by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C,La Candelaria*

Casa Colonial | Bogota by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C,La Candelaria*

La Candelaria | Bogota by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Opera | Candelaria, Bogotá D.C*

La Opera | Candelaria, Bogota by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá | Plaza de Bolivar*

Bogota | Plaza de Bolivar by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hotel El Refugio | Sasaima*

Hotel El Refugio | Sasaima by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Anapoima / Resort*

Anapoima / Resort by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Willys | Hacienda Coloma*

Willys | Hacienda Coloma by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Refugio Parque Iguaque*

Refugio Parque Iguaque by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Typical dances performance | Chivor*

Typical dances performance | Chivor by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna de la Plaza | NP Cocuy*

Laguna de la Plaza | NP Cocuy by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cocuy | Laguna de la Plaza*

Cocuy | Laguna de la Plaza by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cocuy | Cojines*

Cocuy | Cojines by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado Santa Isabel*

Nevado Santa Isabel by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado Santa Isabel*

Nevado Santa Isabel by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Ruiz & la Olleta*

Nevado del Ruiz & la Olleta by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado Santa Isabel*

Nevado Santa Isabel by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Tolima*

Nevado del Tolima by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Ruiz | Valle de las Tumbas*

Nevado del Ruiz | Valle de las Tumbas by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at camp at 4000 m | NP los Nevados*

Sunset at camp at 4000 m | NP los Nevados by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Climbing Tolima in the clouds | NP los Nevados*

Climbing Tolima in the clouds | NP los Nevados by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Walking in the middle of the frailejones fields | NP los Nevados*

Walking in the middle of the frailejones fields | NP los Nevados by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Afternoon sun at the frailejones*

Afternoon sun at the frailejones by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*View of the hot spring and the valley | NP los Nevados*

View of the hot spring and the valley | NP los Nevados by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Great view on the west side of Nevado del Tolima | NP los Nevados*

Great view on the west side of Nevado del Tolima | NP los Nevados by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Los Nevados | Tolima*

Los Nevados | Tolima by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Los Nevados | Cerro Morrogacho*

Los Nevados | Cerro Morrogacho by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Tolima*

Nevado del Tolima by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle de Cocora - Paramo*

Los Nevados by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado Tolima | NP Los Nevados*

Nevado Tolima | NP Los Nevados by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paramillo Quindio | NP Los Nevados*

Paramillo Quindio | NP Los Nevados by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paramillo Quindio | NP Los Nevados*

Paramillo Quindio | NP Los Nevados by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paramillo Quindio | NP Los Nevados*

Paramillo Quindio | NP Los Nevados by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Cultura Wayúu, entre los tejidos de Wale’ Kerü*

La Cultura Wayúu, entre los tejidos de Wale’ Kerü by Artesanias de Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Cultura Wayúu, entre los tejidos de Wale’ Kerü*

La Cultura Wayúu, entre los tejidos de Wale’ Kerü by Artesanias de Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Cultura Wayúu, entre los tejidos de Wale’ Kerü*

La Cultura Wayúu, entre los tejidos de Wale’ Kerü by Artesanias de Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Depto. de La Guajira*

011 - Guajira - 2017_05_23 0144 by Gabriel Osorio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Depto. de La Guajira*

077 - Guajira - 2017_05_24 1277 by Gabriel Osorio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

ST. BRIDGE by Andrew Marin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Eje Cafetero*

COLORS by Andrew Marin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desierto de La Tatacoa*

ESCAPE by Andrew Marin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*VOLKSWAGEN TOURING*

VOLKSWAGEN TOURING by Andrew Marin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

CITY ON FIRE by Andrew Marin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Wildlife of Colombia*_

BLUE EYES by Andrew Marin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers of Colombia*

ETERNITY by Andrew Marin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plants and flowers of Colombia*

20150723_121335 by Andrew Marin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

20150613_171724 by Andrew Marin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

DSC_6743 by Andrew Marin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Medellin,Antioquia*_

CONFABULATION by Andrew Marin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres Island*

DSC_2966 by Andrew Marin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres Island*

FIRE HEART by Andrew Marin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Antioquia Beautiful*

Concurso 3 by Andrew Marin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere in Antioquia*

DSC_2300 by Andrew Marin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* Villa Vieja, Huila*

. @Regrann del día para @seecolombia - Villa Vieja, Huila, Colombia - An oasis in the Tatacoa Desert: @bethelbioluxuryhotel #Colombia #colombiaismagicalrealism #colombian #colombiano #colombiana #enmicolombia #seecolombia #loves_colombia #travelcolombia # by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cyanerpes caeruleus-Florencia (Caquetá)*

Cyanerpes caeruleus - Purple Honeycreeper - Mielerito Cerúleo female 02 by Juan José Arango, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puracé, Cauca*

40. Vallées de Palmiers de Quindio, Colombia-4.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Trampolín de la Muerte, Putumayo*

43. Trampolín de la Muerte, Putumayo, Colombia-4.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salto de los Bordones, Huila*

42. Salto de los Bordones, Huila, Colombia-4.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia/Los Nevados*

Los Nevados hike with my good friends Jonathan, Ansgar and Dorian. Had a blast hiking for four days, all crowned by our ascent of the Nevado de Tolima. by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia/Los Nevados*

DSC01124 by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle de Cocora,Quindio*

Valle de Cocora with the ladies, an magic place by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle de Cocora,Quindio*

Valle de Cocora with the ladies, an magic place by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

Manizales and the view over the zona cafetera... by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

Manizales and the view over the zona cafetera... by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

Manizales and the view over the zona cafetera... by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

Manizales and the view over the zona cafetera... by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

Manizales and the view over the zona cafetera... by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatapé,Antioquia*

Sadly we only had one full day in Guatapé, but we enjoyed every second. by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatapé,Antioquia*

Sadly we only had one full day in Guatapé, but we enjoyed every second. by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatapé,Antioquia*

Sadly we only had one full day in Guatapé, but we enjoyed every second. by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatapé,Antioquia*

Sadly we only had one full day in Guatapé, but we enjoyed every second. by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatapé,Antioquia*

Sadly we only had one full day in Guatapé, but we enjoyed every second. by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatapé,Antioquia*

Sadly we only had one full day in Guatapé, but we enjoyed every second. by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatapé,Antioquia*

Sadly we only had one full day in Guatapé, but we enjoyed every second. by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatapé,Antioquia*

Sadly we only had one full day in Guatapé, but we enjoyed every second. by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Our great time in Medellin, an awesome european like city by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Our great time in Medellin, an awesome european like city by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Our great time in Medellin, an awesome european like city by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taganga,Santa Marta*

One week in the village of Taganga and the awesome hostel Casa de Felipe by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taganga,Santa Marta*

One week in the village of Taganga and the awesome hostel Casa de Felipe by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taganga,Santa Marta*

One week in the village of Taganga and the awesome hostel Casa de Felipe by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taganga,Santa Marta*

One week in the village of Taganga and the awesome hostel Casa de Felipe by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park*

Two days surrounded by the nature of Parque Nacional de Tayrona, where we discovered some lonely beaches, hiked to indigenous villages and ate coconuts... by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park*

Two days surrounded by the nature of Parque Nacional de Tayrona, where we discovered some lonely beaches, hiked to indigenous villages and ate coconuts... by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park*

Two days surrounded by the nature of Parque Nacional de Tayrona, where we discovered some lonely beaches, hiked to indigenous villages and ate coconuts... by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park
*

Two days surrounded by the nature of Parque Nacional de Tayrona, where we discovered some lonely beaches, hiked to indigenous villages and ate coconuts... by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park*

Two days surrounded by the nature of Parque Nacional de Tayrona, where we discovered some lonely beaches, hiked to indigenous villages and ate coconuts... by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park*

Two days surrounded by the nature of Parque Nacional de Tayrona, where we discovered some lonely beaches, hiked to indigenous villages and ate coconuts... by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful village of Palomino*

Beautiful village of Palomino, where we stayed in the lovely Hostal Casa Ameli. The owners were great people and there was so much to do, walk along the beach, discover hidden paths in the rainforest and enjoy a bath in the cool river. by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful village of Palomino*

Beautiful village of Palomino, where we stayed in the lovely Hostal Casa Ameli. The owners were great people and there was so much to do, walk along the beach, discover hidden paths in the rainforest and enjoy a bath in the cool river. by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful village of Palomino*

Beautiful village of Palomino, where we stayed in the lovely Hostal Casa Ameli. The owners were great people and there was so much to do, walk along the beach, discover hidden paths in the rainforest and enjoy a bath in the cool river. by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful village of Palomino*

Beautiful village of Palomino, where we stayed in the lovely Hostal Casa Ameli. The owners were great people and there was so much to do, walk along the beach, discover hidden paths in the rainforest and enjoy a bath in the cool river. by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful village of Palomino*

Beautiful village of Palomino, where we stayed in the lovely Hostal Casa Ameli. The owners were great people and there was so much to do, walk along the beach, discover hidden paths in the rainforest and enjoy a bath in the cool river. by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful village of Palomino*

Beautiful village of Palomino, where we stayed in the lovely Hostal Casa Ameli. The owners were great people and there was so much to do, walk along the beach, discover hidden paths in the rainforest and enjoy a bath in the cool river. by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful village of Palomino*

Beautiful village of Palomino, where we stayed in the lovely Hostal Casa Ameli. The owners were great people and there was so much to do, walk along the beach, discover hidden paths in the rainforest and enjoy a bath in the cool river. by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful village of Palomino*

Beautiful village of Palomino, where we stayed in the lovely Hostal Casa Ameli. The owners were great people and there was so much to do, walk along the beach, discover hidden paths in the rainforest and enjoy a bath in the cool river. by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful village of Palomino*

Beautiful village of Palomino, where we stayed in the lovely Hostal Casa Ameli. The owners were great people and there was so much to do, walk along the beach, discover hidden paths in the rainforest and enjoy a bath in the cool river. by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful village of Palomino*

Beautiful village of Palomino, where we stayed in the lovely Hostal Casa Ameli. The owners were great people and there was so much to do, walk along the beach, discover hidden paths in the rainforest and enjoy a bath in the cool river. by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful village of Palomino*

Beautiful village of Palomino, where we stayed in the lovely Hostal Casa Ameli. The owners were great people and there was so much to do, walk along the beach, discover hidden paths in the rainforest and enjoy a bath in the cool river. by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Blanca,Isla Barú*

Our stay at Playa Blanca, where an artist made my new awesome palm-leave hat. Had an amazing experience with local fisherman and our friend Johannes from Sweden. by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Blanca,Isla Barú*

Our stay at Playa Blanca, where an artist made my new awesome palm-leave hat. Had an amazing experience with local fisherman and our friend Johannes from Sweden. by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Blanca,Isla Barú*

Our stay at Playa Blanca, where an artist made my new awesome palm-leave hat. Had an amazing experience with local fisherman and our friend Johannes from Sweden. by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Blanca,Isla Barú*

Had a superfun time with our Swedish friend Johannes on Isla Baru and our local Artist as well by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Blanca,Isla Barú*

Had a superfun time with our Swedish friend Johannes on Isla Baru and our local Artist as well by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Blanca,Isla Barú*

Had a superfun time with our Swedish friend Johannes on Isla Baru and our local Artist as well by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Blanca,Isla Barú*

Had a superfun time with our Swedish friend Johannes on Isla Baru and our local Artist as well by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Blanca,Isla Barú*

Our stay at Playa Blanca, where an artist made my new awesome palm-leave hat. Had an amazing experience with local fisherman and our friend Johannes from Sweden. by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Blanca,Isla Barú*

Had a superfun time with our Swedish friend Johannes on Isla Baru and our local Artist as well by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Our short but awesome time in Cartagena, good food and great people by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Our short but awesome time in Cartagena, good food and great people by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Our short but awesome time in Cartagena, good food and great people by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Our short but awesome time in Cartagena, good food and great people by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Our short but awesome time in Cartagena, good food and great people by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Our short but awesome time in Cartagena, good food and great people by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Awesome penthouse night pic of Bogota by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Made coffee an art in a gourmet Cafe. by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Yopal,Casanare*

Colmena en el retorno. by Paozeta Peláez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buenaventura,Valle del Cauca*

Buenaventura. by Paozeta Peláez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Un escudo frente al cielo. Cale 98 con 12, Bogotá. by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Y la nave va. Bogotá. by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

La compra. (De la serie "La felicidad de mentiras") by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Eldorado es por allá...Bogotá. by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Icónicas bogotanas. (La foto que todos tomamos). by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Pasaje Hernández. Bogotá evanescente. by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Faena sobre el tejado. Colegio María Auxiliadora. Calle 31 con 7A. Bogotá. by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Una hermosa vista privilegiada. Desde el edificio Vengoechea de la Biblioteca Luis ángel Arango. Bogotá. by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Panorama estrés. Bogotá. by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Navidad en octubre. Bogotá. by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

La luz bonita. Fachada del colegio María Auxiliadora, por el costado de la calle 31. Bogotá. by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Tema celeste. Bogotá. by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Tema celeste 3. Bogotá. by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Otoño. Calle 79. Bogotá. by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá la gótica. Iglesia de Lourdes. by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá, la de atardeceres insuperables... desde el barrio La Candelaria. by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Linda la luz, grave la polución. Vista al sur occidente.Bogotá by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Iglesia del Carmen. Vista al sur. Bogotá. by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0262 by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Caminante grafitti color 1. Bogotá. by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

P1100456 by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Galán y nube by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Tema celeste 4. Bogotá. by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Iglesia del Carmen. Vista al sur. Bogotá. by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

P1010209 by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

P1010196 by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

The New City. Simetría. Bogotá. by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Susa, Cundinamarca*

Boyacá inundada by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Depto. de Boyacá*

Que camello! by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Depto. de Boyacá*

P1080737 by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Depto. de Boyacá*

Ford Fairline sedan 1956 by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers of Colombia*

florecita silvestre 2 by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plants and flowers of Colombia*

florecita silvestre 3 by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plants and flowers of Colombia*

florecita silvestre 7 by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Depto. de Boyacá*

_DSC0504 (395) by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Depto. de Boyacá*

_DSC0460 (351) by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Depto. de Boyacá*

panorámica valle de by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tinjacá,Boyacá*

casa tinjacá by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Higos,Tinjacá,Boyacá*

Higos by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puente chiquinquirá,Boyacá*

Copia de puente chiquinquirá by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hacienda Nápoles,Antioquia*

Hacienda Nápoles, hacienda del fallecido Pablo Escobar.. Medellín by liseth arriaza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatapé, Antioquia*

Guatape, Antioquia, Colombia by liseth arriaza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cabo de la Vela, Guajira*

Cabo de la Vela, Guajira, Colombia by liseth arriaza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by liseth arriaza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Peñol Guatapé,Antioquia*

Peñol Guatapé, Colombia by liseth arriaza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Berlín, Santander. *

Berlín, Santander. Colombia by Diego Avellaneda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander. *

Barichara, Santander. Colombia by Diego Avellaneda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander. *

Barichara, Santander. Colombia by Diego Avellaneda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander. *

Barichara, Santander. Colombia by Diego Avellaneda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander. *

Barichara, Santander. Colombia by Diego Avellaneda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander. *

Barichara, Santander. Colombia by Diego Avellaneda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander. *

Barichara, Santander. Colombia by Diego Avellaneda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mesa de Los Santos, Santander. *

Mesa de Los Santos, Santander. Colombia by Diego Avellaneda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Berlín, Santander. *

Berlín, Santander. Colombia by Diego Avellaneda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Berlín, Santander. *

Berlín, Santander. Colombia by Diego Avellaneda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

Santa Marta. Colombia by Diego Avellaneda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander*

La cúpula, los tejados y el paisaje by Oliver Castelblanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Orquídeas del Tequendama, San Antonio del Tequendama, Cundinamarca*

Orquídeas VI by Oliver Castelblanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Antonio del Tequendama, Cundinamarca*

El puente y el pescador by Oliver Castelblanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salto del Tequendama, Bogotá*

Caída by Oliver Castelblanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander*

Templo en el bosque by Oliver Castelblanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander*

Catedral de luz by Oliver Castelblanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander*

Secuecia de ventanas by Oliver Castelblanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander*

Catedral nocturna by Oliver Castelblanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander*

Reptando por la puerta by Oliver Castelblanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Chicamocha, Santander*

Sobre las montañas by Oliver Castelblanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander*

Visitando a Alicia II by Oliver Castelblanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander*

Catedral lateral by Oliver Castelblanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander*

Balcones mellizos by Oliver Castelblanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander*

Calle en Barichara by Oliver Castelblanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander*

Pequeña capilla HDR by Oliver Castelblanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander*

Catedral nocturna by Oliver Castelblanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monguí, Boyacá*

Gran basílica by Oliver Castelblanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monguí, Boyacá*

Basílica HDR by Oliver Castelblanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monguí, Boyacá*

Cúpula a la luz HDR by Oliver Castelblanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monguí, Boyacá*

Piedra sobre piedra by Oliver Castelblanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monguí, Boyacá*

En fuego by Oliver Castelblanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monguí, Boyacá*

Sobre el altar by Oliver Castelblanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Duitama, Boyacá*

Casa cubierta by Oliver Castelblanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa de Ráquira en Duitama*

Casa de Ráquira en Duitama by Oliver Castelblanco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bello,Antioquia*

Bello es bello... by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Medellín by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

puente a la salvación by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

aprendiendo a pensar en blanco y negro by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Medellin,Antioquia*_

bombero by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

vollkawagen kombi 1969 by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

peldar by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Las calles de mi ciudad by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

color y color en santafe by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

El gato de Botero by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

edificio fabricato by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Av San Martín by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

la ciudad desde la muralla by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

santa teresa by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

a las puertas del cielo by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

hilton Cartagena by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

boca grande by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

pegasos by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

arbolito de navidad by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Centro de Convenciones Getsemaní by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Tayrona Park,Santa Marta*_

el cabo by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park,Santa Marta*

Vertigo en Cañaveral, parque natural Tayrona by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral Metropolitana de Medellín*

Catedral metropolitana de Medellín by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahia Taganga,Santa Marta*

Taganga, edén del olvido by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park,Santa Marta*

A la sombra de un árbol, un libro sabe distinto by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park,Santa Marta*

Mar Caribe, verde mar... by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Camino a la sierra nevada de Santa Marta*

camino a la sierra nevada de Santa Marta by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahia Taganga,Santa Marta*

lineas diagonales en taganga by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahia Taganga,Santa Marta*

la calma del mar by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahia Taganga,Santa Marta*

taganga by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park,Santa Marta*

rocas by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park,Santa Marta*

amor en el cabo by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park,Santa Marta*

playas en Tayrona by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

florida by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

palacio nacional by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

puente guayaquil by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

puente guayaquil1 by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

navidad medellin 2014-3 by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

palacio nacional2 by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

colibri by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Medellín by juliana diaz g, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Urabá,Antioquia*

Sin título by Jenny Cardona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hato Corozal,Casanare*

Sin título by Jenny Cardona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe de Antioquia, Antioquia*

camino by Jenny Cardona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cauca River*

Vista Río Cauca by Jenny Cardona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Noche sobre San Juan by Jenny Cardona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Entrerrios, Antioquia*

Vista a la represa by Jenny Cardona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Iglesia by Jenny Cardona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

parquebelen by Jenny Cardona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cabo de La Vela,Guajira*

cabo2 by Jenny Cardona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Montería, Córdoba*

Montería Enero 2017 by Carlos Felipe Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andrés Island*

San Andres April 2016 by Carlos Felipe Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andrés Island*

San Andres April 2016 by Carlos Felipe Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andrés Island*

San Andres April 2016 by Carlos Felipe Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán,Cauca*









https://www.kienyke.com/tendencias/viajes-k/que-se-puede-hacer-en-popayan


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán,Cauca*









https://www.kienyke.com/tendencias/viajes-k/que-se-puede-hacer-en-popayan


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán,Cauca*









http://elrelojcultural.com/2017/01/20/popayan-colombia-480-anos-de-historia/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán,Cauca*









http://elrelojcultural.com/2017/01/20/popayan-colombia-480-anos-de-historia/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán,Cauca*









http://elrelojcultural.com/2017/01/20/popayan-colombia-480-anos-de-historia/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán,Cauca*









http://elrelojcultural.com/2017/01/20/popayan-colombia-480-anos-de-historia/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán,Cauca*









http://elrelojcultural.com/2017/01/20/popayan-colombia-480-anos-de-historia/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Semana Santa en Popayán,Cauca*









http://elrelojcultural.com/2017/01/20/popayan-colombia-480-anos-de-historia/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quibdó,Chocó*









http://www.flotaoccidental.com/amor-amistad-viaja-flota-occidental/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Riohacha,Guajira*









https://laguajirahoy.com/parque-padilla-riohacha


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Riohacha,Guajira*









https://laguajirahoy.com/2017/10/riohacha-y-palomino-destinos-de-la-caravana-radionica.html


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*CENTRO RECREACIONAL Y VACACIONAL MA-ZIRUMA,GUAJIRA*









http://www.comfaguajira.co/recreacion-y-cultura/ma-ziruma/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*CATEDRAL DE RIOHACHA*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:LA_CATEDRAL_DE_RIOHACHA_-_panoramio.jpg


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Turbo,Urabá Antioqueño*









https://noticiasuraba.com/uraba-subira-categoria-turbo-distrito/6201/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guajira Mágica*









http://terranovaviajes.com/planes/guajira-magica/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Magdalena*









https://www.kienyke.com/tendencias/viajes-k/recomendaciones-para-viajar-en-lo-que-resta-del-ano


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Depto. Arauca*









http://meridiano70.co/inversiones-potenciara-turismo-en-el-departamento-de-arauca/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Depto. Arauca*









http://hotelaraucacapital.com.co/postales-llaneras/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio,Meta*









http://arquidiocesisdevillavicencio.org.co/noticias/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio,Meta*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Villavicencio,_Meta,_Colombia_-_panoramio_(7).jpg


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Restrepo,Meta*









https://www.trips.place/tours/por-los-pueblos-del-meta-2-noches-3-dias/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*









http://notibarranquilla.com/2017/11/28/bogota-celebra-el-479/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Bogotá_5_Cund_junio_2017.jpg


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*









https://www.bogotavisible.com/2017/09/18/la-anterior-semana-en-bogota-19/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Negros y Blancos-Pasto,Nariño*









http://www.egonomista.com/2016/01/asi-fueron-los-carnavales-de-negros-y-blancos-en-pasto-2016/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*









https://www.kienyke.com/noticias/alumbrado-navideno-medellin-2017


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia
*









https://www.larepublica.co/buscar?T... comerciales en la navidad&Page=1&Pagesize=10


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*









http://www.thebohemiandiaries.com/medellin-colombia-christmas-lights/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Llanos Orientales Colombianos*









http://www.renunciamosyviajamos.com/etiqueta/meta/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Piedecuesta, Santander*

Sin título by Juan Felipe Gomez Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mesa de los santos,Santander*

Sin título by Juan Felipe Gomez Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bucaramanga,Santander*

Sin título by Juan Felipe Gomez Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cañón del Chicamocha*

IMG_7561 by Juan Felipe Gomez Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ruitoque*

Sin título by Juan Felipe Gomez Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Corredor Perimetral de Oriente,Cundinamarca*

061217 Visita obras del corredor Perimetral de Oriente-FR5 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Ceremonia de Posesión del Segundo Mandato del Presidente de la República de Colombia by Presidencia de la República Mexicana, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Medellin*

Atardecer en Medellín - Fotografía Digital by Juan Camilo Bedoya Vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Medellin*

Atardecer en Medellín Diciembre 16 de 2015 by Juan Camilo Bedoya Vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerto de la Cruz - Municipio de El Peñol - Casa Museo Histórico del Viejo Peñol*

Fotografía Digital - Puerto de la Cruz - Municipio de El Peñol - Casa Museo Histórico del Viejo Peñol by Juan Camilo Bedoya Vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Placita de Flórez Memoria Viva que se escribe a Diario,Medellin*

Producción Fotográfica / Proyecto de Diseño de Sistemas Ambientales / Placita de Flórez Memoria Viva que se escribe a Diario by Juan Camilo Bedoya Vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatapé Antioquia - Motochiva*

Fotografía Digital - Guatapé Antioquia - Motochiva by Juan Camilo Bedoya Vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatapé - Punta de la Cruz*

Fotografía Digital - Guatapé - Punta de la Cruz by Juan Camilo Bedoya Vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*MedellÍn,Antioquia*

MedellÍn, Colombia by Khalid Hameed, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jordán,cañón del Chicamocha*

Jordán Sube visto desde el aire by Pablo Andrade, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tota Lake*

La laguna de Tota by Maira A Holguín Ruiz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Basílica Mongui,Boyacá*

Basílica. Mongui by Maira A Holguín Ruiz, en Flickr


----------



## Kazarmarav (Feb 23, 2015)

*Buenaventura*


----------



## Kazarmarav (Feb 23, 2015)

Puerto de Buenaventura by Rodolfo Jose Salcedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parapente en Roldanillo by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paragliding World Cup 2013 by Diego Molano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Roldanillo, Valle -Tom De Dorlodot by Diego Molano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tierra fértil - Fertile land by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rio Cauca by Rodolfo Jose Salcedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Roldanillo , Valle_DSC5572 by Rodolfo Jose Salcedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Valle del Cauca, meandro del rio Cauca* by Rodolfo Jose Salcedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Valle del Cauca, Colombia* by Rodolfo Jose Salcedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mi pueblo desde el aire by Rodolfo Jose Salcedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Río Atrato, cae la noche by Rodolfo Jose Salcedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Hang gliding by Rodolfo Jose Salcedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guacas, Valle 365 by Rodolfo Jose Salcedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

guacas361 by Rodolfo Jose Salcedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Museo Rayo by Rodolfo Jose Salcedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Restrepo, Valle del Cauca, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Lago Calima 360 by Fredy Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Lago Calima by Diego Insuasty, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Chipre, Manizales, Colombia by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

salve usted la patria! pantano de vargas by david vargas, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parque los arrieros en Quimbaya by Jose Romero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rota do Bambu pela Colômbia - 2017 by Fabíola Melca, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

CASA OJEDA CONSTRUCCIÓN CON GUADUA COLOMBIA by Carolina Zuluaga, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bambu(Guadua) y Cafétales by Juanerre, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rota do Bambu pela Colômbia - 2017 by Fabíola Melca, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rota do Bambu pela Colômbia - 2017 by Fabíola Melca, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El pueblo de la Esperanza.... by Jefferson Gutierrez Romero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salento - Quindio by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Vista hacia peñas blancas. Armenia Quindio by Juan David Marín, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Circasia by Ana María Arcos C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Buena Vista, Departamento de Quindío, Colombia by Mauricio Garza, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Casas Pijao, Quindio, Colombia by Juan Marin, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

panoramica Armenia, Quindio by Torre Estudio Creativo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

40. Vallées de Palmiers de Quindio, Colombia-6.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Jeep Salento, Quindio by Manuela Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Panorámica Paisaje Quindío by Jhonatan Quimbayo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salento, Quindio by Sebastian Vallejo Henao, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Valle del Cauca...Colombia by karlosk, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Restrepo. Valle del Cauca, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

@martin.eldiablo en Instagram publicó: #Guayacanes en #LaSucursaldelCielo #Cali #enmiColombia #ig_CaliColombia #ig_colombia by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Popayan by Franx', en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Popayán by Franx', en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Popayán by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

P1070263b by o spot, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Popayán_0 by Jisela Riascos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

coffe and banana fields, Cauca, Colombia by David Alejandro Cabrera Ortiz, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Day 399. Lots of climbing yesterday, but far more today. I'm in La Plata this morning, abusing some WiFi cause my data still isn't working. This'll be the last decent sized town/city until I'm across the mountains to Popayán. It'll be strenuous, dirt road by tom turcich, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Day 398. Now I'm really in the middle of nowhere. Crossing over the mountains towards Popayán and for the next few days I'll be lucky to hit a single town a day. Don't have internet so images will be sparse, but it's gorgeous, breezy highlands. This is Ma by tom turcich, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Es necesario perderse por un momento en medio de la nada! ❤ #colombia #popayán #beautiful #natural by Estefanny Arrázola, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nevado del ruiz, Caldas, Colombia by David Alejandro Cabrera Ortiz, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

The Long and Winding Road - Nariño, Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cañón de Juanambú / Buesaco / Nariño / Colombia by Luis Ponce M, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

#Igerscolombia #enmicolombia #riosucio #caldas #cerro #eljordan #eljardindedoñaruth by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

#Igerscolombia #enmicolombia #riosucio #caldas #cerro #batero #eljardindedoñaruth #quinchia #risaralda by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

High Peaks of the Sierra Nevada. by Thui Tours, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Scenery - Lost City - Ciudad Perdida by Jose David Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Kogui Pueblo by Eric.Nelson117, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Kogui Pueblo by Eric.Nelson117, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Visita a la comunidad Kogui by UNODC Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Vía Pasto - Mocoa, Putumayo, Colombia by Luis G. Restrepo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bello relieve / Pretty relief by Jorge J Restrepo A., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caminando en Fredonia, de noche by Esteban Villegas Duque, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Chiva by Julian Hoyos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia: Cañón del Chicamocha by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Vía Las Palmas: Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Camino Arborado by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Atardecer entre montañas by José Giménez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Just Magic by Santiago Morales a.k.a Sancho, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

San Cipriano by Gerónimo D., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caminando by Esteban Villegas Duque, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bogotà D.C. Colombia by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

CARAJO by Brandon Ortiz, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Piedra Peñon by Mariasme, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by creativeway.ch, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

View from our balcony by Tom Stahl, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colômbia by Gastón Almada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parque Nacional Los Nevados by Celia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Medellin Colombia by Albert Alfonso, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Panorámica Bocagrande Cartagena de Indias by Jose Manuel Cortes, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin título by Juan Felipe Gomez Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Rumbo al puerto Cañón del Dagua (por panoramio)*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Cañon del Dagua, Vía a Buenaventura, Valle del Cauca (por Panoramio) *


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*San Cipriano, Valle*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*San Cipriano, Valle*


----------



## Kazarmarav (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## chala (Oct 31, 2009)

*ArmeniA*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parque del Café, Colombia by Ladera Sur, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Vista de Santa Catalina desde The Peak o El Pico — Decameron Providencia by Decameron Hotels, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Isla San Andrés - Road along the coast by Felipe, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_4958 by Bharat, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santa Catalina Island, Colombian Caribe Sea by Bharat, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

00559 by Reiner Bullshit, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Archaeological Park, Colombia by Rita Willaert, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parque Arqueologico San Agustin by Erik Cleves Kristensen, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

San Agustín. Departamento de Huila. Colombia. by Alpaca Producciones, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Hostal Yuma by Erik Cleves Kristensen, en Flickr[


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guajira by Yannick Chaumeil, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Palomino, Colombia by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La sierra nevada de Santa Marta desde la playa de Palomino by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Playa del Pilón de Azúcar (Cabo de la Vela) - Colombia by André Schönherr, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Dry Landscape-Sky by arq.alextoro, en Flickr
*Punta Gallinas, Guajira,*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guajira By Night by longwalk79, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

The Desert, Guajira by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

The Desert. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

077 - Guajira - 2017_05_24 1277 by Gabriel Osorio, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

The Desert. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

042 - Guajira - 2017_05_23 0777 by Gabriel Osorio, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Landsat image of the Cuisa Fault, Guajira Peninsula, Colombia by Michael Rymer, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Desierto de La Guajira... This you will observe when you get to Mars by Alberto García Cardona, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

079 - Guajira - 2017_05_24 1284 by Gabriel Osorio, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

playa de la Guajira by Sergio Ortiz, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bahia Portete, La Guajira, Colombia by Diego Vega, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Rio Hacha, Guajira*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rio Hacha, Guajira


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Rio Hacha, Guajira*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Yellow Tabebuia Chrysantha Trees, Colombia by Adam Cohn, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

cienega en el paso cesar Colombia by yadir javier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rio Badillo en la Vega-Cesar-Colombia by Rodrigo Muñoz Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

en Instagram, @miguelangel_blanco publicó: #Red #RedThree #Natural #Nature #Land #Cesar #Colombia #Landscape by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin título by De Vuelta al Mundo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin título by De Vuelta al Mundo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Dos caminos un destino by David Lozada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin título by De Vuelta al Mundo, en Flickr
*Cesar, Colombia*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin título by De Vuelta al Mundo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin título by De Vuelta al Mundo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin título by De Vuelta al Mundo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin título by De Vuelta al Mundo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin título by De Vuelta al Mundo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin título by De Vuelta al Mundo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Atardecer desde Gamarra, Cesar, Colombia. by Michael Hernandez O, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Vista de Gamarra, Cesar, Colombia. by Michael Hernandez O, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ferrocarril Dorada Chiriguaná by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Mina, Cesar by La Nomade, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cúcuta by Juan Pablo Bayona Galvis, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful colors by Juan Pablo Bayona Galvis, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El templo Histórico de Cúcuta by Frank Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

cucúta by camilo ortega, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cúcuta, Colombia by Freeman Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Les dejo esta Bonita toma de nuestra #torredelreloj adornada por unas bellas nubes. #cucuta #Colombia #sonynex &#55357;&#56567; &#55356;&#57253; &#55357;&#56569; #sonyalpha #sonya5100 by alejandro antunez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Plaza de Pamplona, Colombia by Jose Angel Cacua Jaimes, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PAMPLONA. by Jose Angel Cacua Jaimes, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PANORAMICA PAMPLONA NOCTURNA by Jose Angel Cacua Jaimes, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rural 1 by Jose Angel Cacua Jaimes, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pamplona, Colombia by Tano Conca, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pamplona by Alberto Peña Kay, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Giron, Santander, Colombia by jlfaurie, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Giron, Santander, Colombia by jlfaurie, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Girón, Santander by Elvia Pérez Calle, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Basílica Menor San Juan Bautista, Girón, Santander. by Milo Reyes, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin título by Juan Felipe Gomez Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cabrera / Vias by Prosperidad Social, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

San Gil, Colombia by Aaron Graham, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Imágenes de San Gil, Colombia by Rafael Hernando Velásquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Imágenes de San Gil, Colombia by Rafael Hernando Velásquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Entering Aqualand*​
* Los ríos Magdalena y Cauca dos de los principales ríos de Colombia se abren paso de sur a norte entre las impresionantes montañas de la cordillera de los Andes formando valles interandinos que cuando estos llegan y se juntan en la costa atlántica forman una inmensa llanura aluvial , compuesta por grandes humedales llamados "ciénagas" a todo lo largo y ancho de esta sabana costera, originando un rico ecosistema lleno de paisajes increíblemente bellos, como dibujados entre el cielo el agua y la tierra.*

*"The Magdalena and Cauca rivers, two of the main rivers of Colombia, open their way from south to north between the impressive mountains of the Andes mountain range forming inter-Andean valleys that when these arrive and join in the Atlantic coast form an immense alluvial plain, composed by large wetlands called "ciénagas" throughout the length and breadth of this coastal savanna, originating a rich ecosystem full of incredibly beautiful landscapes, as drawn between the sky, the water and the earth."*

Pescatori nella ciènega fuori El Banco by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ayapel 5 by Olga Lucía Hurtado, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ayapel 6 by Olga Lucía Hurtado, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ayapel by Hader Soto, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Strada sterrata per Troncoso by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rio Magdalena a El Banco by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Piccola salita dopo Aguachica nel dipartimento di Cesar by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

View towards the Caribbean - town is Santa Marta by az3, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

View towards the Caribbean from El Dorado Nature Reserve by az3, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Road downhill from lodge by az3, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cienega Mata de Palma; Cesar . by yadir martinez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Repoblamiento pesquero en la cienega mata de palma en Colombia. by yadir martinez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cienaga de Ayapel 12 by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cienaga de Ayapel (Cordoba-Colombia) 6 by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Atardecer en Ayapel 4 by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sunset in Ciénaga by Cedric Converset, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Via Cienaga-Barranquilla by WadoFoto Luis Charris, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

SAN MARCOS - DEPARTAMENTO DE SUCRE - A ORILLAS DEL RIO SAN JORGE - COLOMBIA (5) by Armando Calderón, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

SAN MARCOS - DEPARTAMENTO DE SUCRE - A ORILLAS DEL RIO SAN JORGE - COLOMBIA (112) by Armando Calderón, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nechí by Un tal Bettin, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ciénaga Chivolo, Nechí by Pablo Andres Velasquez Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rio Caucá y Nechí by John Zayas, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Complejo Cenagoso El Sapo, Nechí by Pablo Andres Velasquez Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Rio Magdalena* by Laurent de Walick, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Río Cauca*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paticos, Estación Cocorná by Pablo Andres Velasquez Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Day 8 Santa Rosa de Osos to Taraza by Adrian Zissos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Day 8 Santa Rosa de Osos to Taraza by Adrian Zissos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

desde el puente sobre el Cauca en Caceres hacia las monta;as by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

bote sobre el rio Cauca a la altura de Caceres by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Río Magdalena by avivianagonzalez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Remolcador del río Magdalena, Colombia. by LaMaquina DeFotos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cattle Crossing Río Magdalena by Thomas Leibrandt, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Río Magdalena by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Valle Río Magdalena (HDR) by Alejandro Gamboa, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rio Magdalena_Pto Triunfo_Ant (2) by Luis Jairo Velasquez-S, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Río Magdalena, San Augustin - Colombia by Alexander Schimmeck, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

45 by Lugares Magicos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nuquí, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nuqui199 by Alain Misrachi, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nuquí by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nuquí by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Jurubirá, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Utria National Park, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nuquí by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

48 by Lugares Magicos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nuquí by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nuquí by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Festival de la Migración. Nuquí 2017 by APC Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nuquí by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nuqui139 by Alain Misrachi, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Chlorophanes spiza - Green Honeycreeper - Mielero Verde Macho. by Guillermo Gomez Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nuquí by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nuquí by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nuquí by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

NUQUÍ, Colombia (dic07-ene08) by carlos garcia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Kolumbien, Nuqui, Termales by ekunz, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

NUQUÍ, Colombia (dic07-ene08) by carlos garcia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

NUQUÍ, Colombia (dic07-ene08) by carlos garcia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

NUQUÍ, Colombia (dic07-ene08) by carlos garcia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

28 by Lugares Magicos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Río Nuquí by Mi gata no es negra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

36 by Lugares Magicos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

43 by Lugares Magicos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nictanassa violacea - Yellow - Crowned Night Heron - Guaco Manglero. by Guillermo Gomez Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## Rojas Pinilla (Dec 18, 2009)

TUNJA - Ciudad Sagrada

"La Meca de los Chibchas" 



CUPULA DENTRO DE LA BASÍLICA by MARA, on Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Cali, Foto: Raul Palacios / ElPais.com*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Vía Cali-Candelaria, foto: Oswaldo Paez / ElPaís.com*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Humedal Cali, Foto: Oswaldo Paez / ElPaís.com*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Cañaduzal norte del Valle, Foto: José L. Guzman / ElPaís.com*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Antigua Vía Cali-Yumbo, Foto: José L.Guzman / ElPaís,com*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

. @Regrann del día para @diegomalpicah - Girardota, Antioquia, Colombia - Las nubes a la torre del cielo, subieron como triunfantes lavanderas, y todo ardió en azul, todo fue estrella: el mar, la nave, el día se desterraron juntos. No hay aquí sino luz, c by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

. @Regrann del día para @diegomalpicah - Santafé de Antioquia, Antioquia, Colombia - En mi patria hay un monte. En mi patria hay un río. Ven conmigo. La noche al monte sube. El hambre baja al río. Ven conmigo. Quiénes son los que sufren? No sé, pero son m by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

. @Regrann del día para @diegomalpicah - Taganga, Magdalena, Colombia - "NECESITO del mar porque me enseña: no sé si aprendo música o conciencia: no sé si es ola sola o ser profundo o sólo ronca voz o deslumbrante suposición de peces y navios" Pablo Nerud by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

. @Regrann del día para @diegonzalez - Cartagena, Bolívar, Colombia - Un segundo en Silencio... ⚓ #Cartagena #Colombia #igerscartagena #igerscolombia #EnMiColombia by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

. @Regrann from @fotomilton - San Andrés Islas, Colombia - #MOON #EnMiColombia by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

. @Regrann del día para @diegonzalez - Monguí, Boyacá, Colombia - Monguí: Para muchos el pueblo más lindo de Boyaca #igerscolombia #igersboyaca #EnMiColombia by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

. @Regrann del día para @diegomalpicah - Prado, Tolima, Colombia - Nada compara los amaneceres en mi país en medio de las montañas, un lago, un café en la mañana ⛰ Follow: @diegomalpicah ⬅ Wanderlust Colombia! . . . . . . . . #igerscolombia # by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

. @Regrann del día para @seecolombia - Quebrada Las Gachas, Guadalupe, Santander, Colombia - #colombia #colombiaismagicalrealism #loves_colombia #explorecolombia #colombiana #colombiano #colombian #enmicolombia #seecolombia #igerscolombia #ig_colombia #ig by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

. @Regrann del día para @sergiogaitan84 - Páramo de Santa Inés, Belmira, Antioquia, Colombia - TBT solsticio de verano en el PARAMO DE SANTA INES // belmira ______________________________________________________ Hector rojas ,uno de los guardabosques del by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

. @Regrann del día para @josedavid.correa.9 - Laguna del Cacique Cácota, Cácota, Norte de Santander, Colombia - #ig_santanderes #igerssantanderes #weekendsantander #ig_colombia #igerscolombia #galeriaco #colombia_folklore #thisisincolombia #idcolombia #id by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

. @Regrann del día para @leomolina7 - Taganga, Santa Marta, Magdalena, Colombia - Así se pinta de colores por las tardes TAGANGA en mi bella Santa Marta #ig_colombia #instapic #instagram #magic #quevista #lindoslugares #enmicolombia #santamarta #colombia by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

. @Regrann del día para @josedanilojojoarios - Marsella, Risaralda, Colombia - Sobre montañas se levanta Marsella a 30 km de Pereira. personas, arquitectura y cultura 100 por ciento cafetera. #icu_colombia #enmicolombia #igerscolombia #colombiastreetphoto by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

. @Regrann del día para @jcm113 - Santander de Quilichao, Cauca, Colombia - Esta, sin duda, una de mis fotos favoritas, ya llegando a Santander de Quilichao, un gigante blanco se asoma a mi izquierda, un sin fin de capas montañosas deslumbraban a todo aqu by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

. @Regrann from @daniel.mateus.fotografia - San José de Suaita, Santander, Colombia - #Santander #SanJose #territorio #latinoamérica #landscape #cascada #waterfall #agua #paisajes #idcolombia_ #igerscolombia #igersantander #nature #naturaleza #Arroyo #Riv by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

. @Regrann del día para @edwardbaron - ���� Cascada Santa Rita, Mesa de los Santos, Santander, Colombia #photooftheday #picoftheday #naturelovers #hiking #seemyphotos #nature #adventure #fotografia #trekkingcolombia #trekking #mountai by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

. @Regrann del día para @kintiphoto - Bogotá, Cundinamarca, Colombia -Contemplando la bella ciudad de Bogotá. #igersbogota #igerscolombia #icu_colombia #Colombia #Colombia_greatshots #colombia_estrella #galeriaco #igersbogota #colombianiando #bogotanatura by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

. @Regrann del día para @leomolina7 - Taganga, Magdalena, Colombia - Cada día que termina nos deja experiencias buenas y malas , lo importante es estar dispuestos a enfrentar el nuevo día ! #santamarta #taganga #droneart #colombia #enmicolombia #ig_colomb by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

. @Regrann del día para @humgaro_ - Pueblo Nuevo, Magdalena, Colombia - La tiendecita - "Los recuerdos de ella" - #EnMiColombia by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

. @Regrann del día para @sebastian_sz_ - El Cedral, La Florida, Risaralda, Colombia - CUIDA estos hermosos lugares puesto que si seguimos de la manera en la que vamos la única forma que los verás, serán en fotos La Florida-El Cedral #EnMiCol by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

. @Regrann del día para @medellinrising - Medellín, Antioquia, Colombia - La noche cae sobre Medellín. Qué planes tienes para esta noche? Etiquete a alguien que planeas conocer pronto. Night falls over Medellin. What are you plans for tonight? Tag somebod by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

. @Regrann del día para @palenquetourscolombia - Ciudad Perdida, Cierra Nevada de Santa Marta, Magdalena, Colombia - This time #traveltuesdaypalenque takes you to an archaeological site of an ancient city in Colombia's Sierra Nevada - Ciudad Perdida. Hike by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

. @Regrann del día para @8megapixeles - Termales de Santa Rosa de Cabal, Risaralda, Colombia - Agua bendición de la vida, mujer ser hermoso que das vida @ambienteysociedad #ambienteysociedad #nuestraaguaesvida Los invito a cuidar nuestros recurso by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

. @Regrann del día para @lchildv - Ráquira, Boyacá, Colombia - #wanderlust #colombiaismagicalrealism #enmicolombia #boyacaespectacular by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

. @Regrann del día para @palenquetourscolombia - Fredonia, Antioquia, Colombia - Sometimes the words cannot describe the beauty of a landscape. Perfect example for this is our beloved region of Antioquia #travelandmakeadifference #palenquetourscolombia #b by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El fluido de la vida. by Cesar Ordoñez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by Henry Deletra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_0233 by Hannah Louise, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mina de Sal Nemocon dos caminos - Nemocon Salt Mine by Luis FrancoR, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Moon by Eduardo Angarita Muñoz, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_5162 by Christopher Becerra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena de Indias - Colombia by Luna y Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_20180131_091515_172 by Andrés Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La iglesia del santuario de Nuestra Señora de las Lajas by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin título by Yuri Awanohara, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salto de Versalles by Diego Vega, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cali, Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santander - Colombia by Daniel, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El Peñol views by Thomson Bike Tours, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena, Colombia by BrettnButter, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena Skyline 2018-01-17 at 13-22-43 by Rick Duhrkopf, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DJI_0034 by Alex B, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

en Instagram, @jaimearnache publicó: El puente esta quebrado.. by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

en Instagram, @carlinhosfvb publicó: Cerros de Suba desde el mirador de la Cruz, sendero quebrada la Vieja. Bogotá by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

en Instagram, @caritocardenas_ publicó: Bucaramanga, ciudad bonita de Colombia #hallazgosemanal #primerolacomunidad #instagrames #communityfirst #descubriendoigers #worldbestgram #Photooftheday #vscocol #igmasters #natgeotravel #urbexpeople #aquiensigo #i by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

34. Nevado del Ruiz, Tolima, Colombia-14.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puerto Gaitán by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 43 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Río Manacacias by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Llanos Basin - LLA 23 by K F, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Llanos Basin - LLA 23 by K F, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Llanos Basin - LLA 23 by K F, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Navegantes by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Macarena, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 224 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 207 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ecolodge Juan Solito in Los Llanos - 97 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parque Puente Sopó by Santiago Angarita, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guatavita by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena-8 by Danek z Kanady, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tunja desde el su sector Germania by HERNANDO ESLAVA, en Flick


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSCN5702 by Cristiam Danilo Barón Núñez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DJI_0004 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Eta.6 Vuelta a Colombia 2017 by nuestrociclismo.com, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

2851 Cartagena,Colômbia.Museo de las Esmeraldas by Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caribe Jewelry and Emerald Museum Dec 24, 2017 at 5-056 by F Delventhal, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Muzo, Boyaca, Emeralds territory by grijsz Hans, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

beryl var. emerald, parisite-(Ce) by Géry Parent, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_0595 by bijocar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Entrance of a Emrald mine | Chivor by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

OtancheBetania-1 by Julian Avila, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Muzo31 by Julian Avila, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Muzo24 by Julian Avila, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Muzo1 by Julian Avila, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Muzo15 by Julian Avila, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Boyaca by Yuri Awanohara, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Boyaca by Yuri Awanohara, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Boyaca tierra de Ciclistas GOPR1464 by Sebastian Niño, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sugamuxi Boyaca by daniel lópez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sugamuxi. by lelunatique, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sugamuxi by daniel lópez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Firabitoba, Boyaca, Colombia by Hugo Zea, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cascadas de San Pablo de Borbur, Boyacá by Agencia de Desarrollo Rural Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mirador de San Pablo de Borbur, Boyacá by Agencia de Desarrollo Rural Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Fura-Tena by Felipe Toro, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Megascops choliba / Tropical Screech-owl / Currucutú Común by J. Esteban Berrío, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Diglossa caerulescens / Bluish Flowerpiercer / Picaflor azul by J. Esteban Berrío, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sturnella Militaris by Jorge Juan Jaramillo Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Melanerpes rubricapillus - Red-crowned Woodpecker - Carpintero Coronirrojo - Carpintero Habado 40 by Juan José Arango, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

carretera by pochovelas, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bajos en la carretera a Casuarito by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

otra vista aérea de Yarumal Ant ...Explore 2012-07-01. by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Por los caminos del Llano by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

_DSC0883 by Harold Orlando Delgado Delgado, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La CIUDAD cuenta lo que sus muros hablan - The CITY tells what its walls speak. by Luis Fernando Gonzalez Paredes, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cascada. Nariño, Colombia by La Bici Errante, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Concesión Autopistas del Café, viaducto La Estampilla by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tersina viridis - Swallow Tanager - Tangara Golondrina - Azulejo Golondrina 05 by Juan José Arango, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Carretera infinita - Guatavita/Colombia by Angélica María Maldonado Pinzón, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Vía Pasto - Mocoa, Putumayo, Colombia by Luis G. Restrepo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Anillo Vial de Crespo- Cartagena by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ruta del Sol 2 by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ruta del Sol 2 by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

_MG_2609 by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC01026 by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC00948 by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

FotosComerciales-24 by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Foto 12 by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

FotosComerciales-41 by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sociedad Portuaria de Cartagena by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sociedad Portuaria de Cartagena by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puente by jose arbelaez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Punto de Fuga by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santa Fe de Antioquia, Colombia by Ryan Anderton, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puente de Guadua, Santander, Colombia by Milagros Mata Gil, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puente del Humilladero by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

HONDA - TOLIMA by Iván Erre Jota, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Laguna la Cocha by ingmanueljerez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santa Fe de Antioquia: Puente de Occidente by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Popayán: Museo Nacional Guillermo Valencia by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pintado Puente De Occidente Bridge Candy and Hunter by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Laguna la Cocha by ingmanueljerez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puente de Boyacá by Invías Oficial, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puente Monasterio de la Candelaria, Ráquira, Boyacá, Colombia by jugaher87, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Exitosa resultó la travesía de la Moto Aventura Chonense by GAD Municipal del cantón Chone, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puente de Boyaca by Yudeth Lozano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puente de los Enamorados, Panorámica by Decameron Hotels, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puente de Los Enamorados entre las bellas islas de Providencia y Santa Catalina. . by , en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El Puente de Los Enamorados by Sol Robayo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PUENTE FERROVIARIO by Jose Pomares, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puente Navarro Panoramica by Guillermo Sepulveda Gonzalez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puente Navarro, Honda, Tolima by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puente Navarro by Rodrigo Bernal, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Juanchaco by Pablo Giraldo Vargas, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Old bridge on the Cauca River by John D. Aranzales P., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Edificio Coltabaco - Cali by Jonathan Julian Morales Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Gigante en la ciudad de Cali by Daniel Barona, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

RÍO CALI - PUENTE ORTIZ - EDIFICIO DEL TABACO - LA ERMITA by OAGREDOP, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puente Ortiz and Ermita Church. Cali, Colombia. by Matty Lees, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puente Ortiz by Two Inky Produce, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puente Ortiz by Two Inky Produce, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rio Cauca by Rodolfo Jose Salcedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Viñedos de La Union , Valle*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Roldanillo*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Roldanillo*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Caicedonia*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Caicedonia night*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

ICAPTU by Grupo de Investigación Sistemas Costeros, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Panorámica del Hotel Irotama Resort (Santa Marta, Colombia) by Irotama Resort, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Irotama Santa Marta by gilmita, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Muelle de Los Pegasos Cartagena Colombia by Rick & Irene Butler, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

COL_2015 0737 - Cartagena - muelle de los Pegasos by Franco Cericola, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena Independence Parade by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Desfile de balleneras by Carlos Bustamante Restrepo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Fresh fruit by kzoop, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Walled City streets by kzoop, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Dusk over the walled city by kzoop, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Old & new Cartagena by kzoop, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Los Zapatos Viejos by kzoop, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Castillo de San Felipe de Barajas by kzoop, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La India Catalina, Cartagena by Mark Davis, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena - Colombia by Expedición Mutare, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La India Catalina - Cartagena, Colombia by Ashley, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La india Catalina // street art, cartagena, Colombia by Buena*Onda, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Four Palenqueras by Louis Vest, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colorful Sundown by Carlos Bustamante Restrepo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Blanco y oro, color de la garza by Alberto García Cardona, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

No importa que muera el sol,,, do not mind the sun dies by Alberto García Cardona, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bocagrande & Castillogrande after sunset, Cartagena, Colombia by Max, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

2014 - Pan Canal Cruise - Cartagena Skyline by Ted McGrath, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bicycle by Louis Vest, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena - Colombia by Alexander Schimmeck, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Barú - Colombia by Marialaura Prigue, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Isla Baru by Colin Hepburn, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Baru Island Aerial View | Colombia by Luciano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pescadores by Piero Gallego, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Kids playing @ Playa Blanca by 3M1L14N0, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Enjoying the Caribbean sun by 3M1L14N0, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Baru. Bolivar Colombia. Saturday day at the beach. by Sky Video Colombia D.Cybul, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Baru by Ivan Zimmermann, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice place, "bad" weather, great contrast. #Baru #Cartagena #Colombia #paraiso #paradise #clouds by Josue Jonatan Alcala Teran, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Isla del Rosario by Pamela Fernandez C, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Isla del Rosario 08 by David Mateo Lopez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

isla del rosario by FarFlungTravels, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Islas del Rosario by Colin Hepburn, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin título by andrea subiabre, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

canoeing near Boca Chica fort between Cartagena and the Islas del Rosario, Colombia by Lee Howard, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Manizales Sunrise by Vic B, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Manizales, Colombia by Ben Perek, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Conexiones by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Laguna de Guatavita Colombia by BORIS G, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

lag. de guatavita by Felipe Suárez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Laguna de Guatavita Colombia by BORIS G, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PNN Chingaza by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

SAN ANDRES - LAGUNA DE ORTICES - PANORAMICA by FABIO HUMBERTO HERNANDEZ VELASCO, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paipa by oxigenate, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paipa by Maria Vargas, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PAipa Feb 2014-4 by C.C.P. Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Cobra 33 (Jan 24, 2007)

beautiful lanscapes!


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Villa Ene 2014-3 by C.C.P. Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

ANU Estoraques-24 by C.C.P. Photography, en Flickr
ANU Estoraques-24 
Visita al Area Natural Unica Los Estoraques en el departamento de Norte de Santander.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Neusa 2017 by C.C.P. Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PAipa Feb 2014-33 by C.C.P. Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guatavita-6.jpg by C.C.P. Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guatavita-9.jpg by C.C.P. Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cocuy-2.jpg by C.C.P. Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cocuy-29.jpg by C.C.P. Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Teyuna-52.jpg by C.C.P. Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Teyuna-136.jpg by C.C.P. Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Teyuna-115.jpg by C.C.P. Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Teyuna-96.jpg by C.C.P. Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Cobra 33 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^Makroll, would you happen to know if access to Ciudad Perdida (The lost City) is available, or is Tayrona Park still closed? I heard they would temporarily restrict access for maintenance. Thanks!


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cobra 33 said:


> ^^Makroll, would you happen to know if access to Ciudad Perdida (The lost City) is available, or is Tayrona Park still closed? I heard they would temporarily restrict access for maintenance. Thanks!


Cobra, Tayrona Park opens its doors just today Thursday March 1:

This is the newspaper's note about it:

https://www.elespectador.com/notici...puertas-partir-de-este-jueves-articulo-741807


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

129754504


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santa Marta by Juan Carlos Zorro Fagua, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_1772 by cueva_lovelle, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

SANTA MARTA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santa Marta by Leaning Ladder, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santa Marta by Salomon Aun, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Montería by JD Abril Guerrero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_3606 Seleccionando la fruta para la venta by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cereté - Casa de la cultura #architecture #arquitectura #patrimonio #heritage #urbanismo #park #square #plaza #civic by Edy Lopez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cereté - iglesia central #church #iglesia #park #plaza #square #sky #rain #urban by Edy Lopez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ecopark 2 Montelibano #beauty #landscape #naturaleza #afternoon #atardecer #sky #cielo #lake #lago #wild #wood #ecoparque #ecologico #parque by Edy Lopez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ecopark 2 Montelibano #atardecer #afternoon ##parque #park #ecologic #ecopark #fuji #xt2 #landscape #lago #lake #bridge #puente #madera #bosque #wood by Edy Lopez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Samacá by C.C.P. Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ráquira by Marco Parra, en Flickr
Ráquira 
Calle principal de Ráquira (Boyacá) Colombia.
Un pequeño pueblo dedicado a la fabricación y comercialización de artesanías.
/Raquira
Main street of Ráquira (Boyacá) Colombia.
A small town dedicated to the manufacture and commercialization of crafts.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Raquira by Alexander G., en Flickr

Ráquira 
Su nombre proviene de la lengua Chibcha muisca y significa ciudad de las ollas. Caracterizado principalmente por su artesanía en arcilla, es considerada la capital de la artesanía de Colombia.

Se encuentra a 2200 msnm y unos 60 kilómetros de Tunja, capital del departamento de Boyacá.

Su importancia artesana es tan importante, que los trabajos se exportan a USA y partes de Europa.


Its name comes from the muisca Chibcha language and means city of pots. Characterized mainly by its handicrafts in clay, it is considered the capital of the crafts of Colombia.

Is located to 2200 meters above sea level and some 60 kilometers of Tunja, capital of the Department of Boyacá.

Artisan importance is so important, that the works are exported to the USA and parts of Europe.


5°32'17.8"N 73°37'58.9"W


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Río Ráquira by Sofía Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Raquira by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Raquira by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Raquira by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Raquira - Boyaca by david vargas, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

The small town of Raquira in the Boyaca district by Hannes Rada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Raquira, Boyacá by esseguradavid, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

416_Ráquira by PACO POMARES, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Artesanías de Colombia by Myriam Mahecha, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

RÁQUIRA - BOYACÁ by Lucelly Ortega, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Raquira by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

_E3A1593rev. by JAIME ORTOLÁ CRESPO, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Raquira by jony bolivar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Monasterio de la Candelaria, Ráquira, Boyacá, Colombia12 by jugaher87, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Monasterio de la Candelaria, Ráquira, Boyacá, Colombia4 by jugaher87, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Monasterio de la Candelaria, Ráquira, Boyacá, Colombia2 by jugaher87, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

En Ráquira hay artesanías, cultura y este paisaje que parece un cuadro de acuarela. by Daniel Conde, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Street art Ráquira by Santiago Forero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Marulanda by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Marulanda - San Felix - Salamina - Aranzazu by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cumbal by John Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cumbal by John Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Laguna de la Cocha by John Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Museo de la Caña de Azucar by John Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

"Namaste". by Carlos Farallo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parque Nacional Natural Farallones de Cali, Colombia by Karen Gonzalez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Manizales by Yann Ropars, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

_DSC2511 by Yann Ropars, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Manizales by Yann Ropars, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Manizales y Barranquilla &#55356;&#57118; by sara_alejo12, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Manizales_FAV2709 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Chipre, Manizales, Colombia by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Aterrizando en SKFL-Florencia by Luis Polo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

181017 Inauguración obras pista San Vicente del Caguán- FR1 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Florencia - Caqueta by Gaby Prieto, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

vega del rio hacha by Luis Polo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Zona Cafetera by The French Travel Photographer, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Flachland von Quindío vor dem Cordillera occidente in der blauen Stunde by Jonathan Biedermann, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Valle del Cocora by Pablo Eterovic, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Valle del Cocora, Sietecueros tree flowered by Pablo Eterovic, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ebejico - Sevilla 02 by Razas Bovinas de Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ebejico - Sevilla 10 by Razas Bovinas de Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Siete cueros by Eduardo Aguilar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Chingaza - Kogui Ethnic. by Todos A Tierra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Chingaza . by Todos A Tierra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Los paramos - Gonzalo Ariza paint


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El cafetal- Gonzalo Ariza


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Gonzalo Ariza


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Gonzalo Ariza


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Gonzalo Ariza 'Nubes de lluvia - Tenasucá, (Rain Clouds – Tenasuca) by Hanneorla Hanneorla, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

* Historic bridge. Still today, the old bridge that connects Berruecos and Buesaco remains standing. It is a beautiful structure between the Nariño mountains. Puente histórico. Aún hoy, el viejo puento que conecta by Elkin Vallejo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El sol tras el Galeras by Carlos Gonzalez Hidalgo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nariño by mateo mejia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santuario Twilight - Narino, Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paisaje Andino 3 , Nariño - Colombia by Sebastian H, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bolivar - Cauca (1) by Andres Panqueva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

CO'18 0208 -Piedechinche by H."Taggi" Tagmann, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

CO'18 0129 -Ansermanuevo -SP by H."Taggi" Tagmann, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Lago Calima - Darién, Valle del Cauca by Luis Felipe Pérez Machado, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cerro Gobia, Quinchia Risaralda, Colombia by PaulaSousaa, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paisajes Colombianos by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

240418 sobrevuelo obras pacífico 3, túnel Tesalia-fp de a33 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

180418 unidad funcional Pacífico 3 La Virginia - Asia-fp de a9 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paramo de Santa Isabel by @Engalochadox, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

_DSC3249 by Yann Ropars, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nevado de Santa Isabel, Villa Maria, Caldas, Colombia by @Engalochadox, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

selfp by EDGAR JAVIER CARMONA SUAREZ, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Anisognathus somptuosus by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Vista cráter la olleta, nevado del ruiz by @Engalochadox, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Manizalez (7) by EDGAR JAVIER CARMONA SUAREZ, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sagrado pétreo San Isidro en Guane by Jucaro B, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mirador by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bucaramanga by Andrés Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin título by Natya Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Barichara by Tirso Fernán Tabares Carreño, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

LRM_EXPORT_20180415_111054 by Luz Ayda Lopera Acevedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

_DSC2046 by Yann Ropars, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

©RobinsonOrtiz-CartagenaChaira-005 by Robinson Ortiz Hernández, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Río Orteguaza by Jorge Muñoz, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Vista nocturna de mi linda #Tunja desde el Noroccidente. by Vladimir González Medina, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DUOSBCuWsAA2ySX by Cristiam Danilo Barón Núñez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

16178966_410388915961161_6551082277436698991_o 2017 by Cristiam Danilo Barón Núñez, en Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

*Bogota*


Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

*Cartagena*


Cartagena, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

Cartagena, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

Cartagena, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

Cartagena, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

Cartagena, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

*Jardin*


Jardin, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

Jardin, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

*Filandia*


Filandia, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

_R1A0205 by Carlos Alberto Montañez Zapata, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parroquia Nuestra Señora de Guadalupe,Aguada,Santander*

Parroquia Nuestra Señora de Guadalupe by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quimbaya, Quindio*

Zona cafetera (Colombia 2015) by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Calera, Cundinamarca*

Colombia 2017. Páramo de Chingaza. Chingaza National Natural Park. Explore. by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* Chingaza National Natural Park.*

Colombia. Páramo de Chingaza. Chingaza National Natural Park. by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quimbaya, Quindío*

Quimbaya, Quindío. (Colombia 2015). by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Páramo de Sumapaz.*

Páramo de Sumapaz. (Colombia 2015). by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pasca, Cundinamarca*

Colombia, Páramo de Sumapaz. by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sumapaz: Another world: 3,960 meters above sea level.*

Sumapaz: Otro mundo, a 3.960 metros sobre el nivel del mar. Another world: 3,960 meters above sea level. by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Páramo de Simapaz,Cundinamarca*

Páramo de Simapaz, Colombia. by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Páramo de Sumapaz*

Páramo de Sumapaz. Colombia. by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Adventure*

Colombia-952.jpg by SEAL ADVENTURES, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Colombia-131.jpg by SEAL ADVENTURES, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Serrania de La Macarena,Meta*

Colombie0 (2 sur 7).jpg by SEAL ADVENTURES, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Adventure Colombia*

Colombia-967.jpg by SEAL ADVENTURES, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Eje Cafetero*

Colombia-980.jpg by SEAL ADVENTURES, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cocora Park*

Colombia-1012.jpg by SEAL ADVENTURES, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres Island*

Colombia-1276.jpg by SEAL ADVENTURES, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Providencia Island*

Colombia-1417.jpg by SEAL ADVENTURES, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Providencia Island*

Colombia-1450.jpg by SEAL ADVENTURES, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hotel Santa Clara-Cartagena de Indias*

Colombia-31.jpg by SEAL ADVENTURES, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Colombia-47.jpg by SEAL ADVENTURES, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Colombia-76.jpg by SEAL ADVENTURES, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Colombia-87.jpg by SEAL ADVENTURES, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Colombia-125.jpg by SEAL ADVENTURES, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Región Orinoquia*

Colombia-813.jpg by SEAL ADVENTURES, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Catalina Island*

Colombia-1421.jpg by SEAL ADVENTURES, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Catalina Island*

Colombia-1426.jpg by SEAL ADVENTURES, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Providencia Island*

Colombia-1449.jpg by SEAL ADVENTURES, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jose Maria Cordoba Airport,Medellin*

_R1A1117 by Carlos Alberto Montañez Zapata, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Corferias,Bogotá D.C*

IMG_04398 by rainercol, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Comic Con Colombia 2016*

Comic Con Colombia by Andres Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Alteo (Aug 5, 2004)

es realmente bello colombia


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Gracias [email protected], siempre [email protected]


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Torre del reloj / Popayán*

Torre del reloj / Popayán (Cauca) by alexander lopez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán,Cauca*

Popayan, Colombia by BrettnButter, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán,Cauca*

Colombia-Popayán by spikyexplorestheworld, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Volcán Puracé*

Volcán Puracé 2 by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán-Cathedral Basilica of Our Lady of the Assumption*

Colombia-Popayán-Cathedral Basilica of Our Lady of the Assumption by spikyexplorestheworld, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán,Cauca*

"Te queremos con vida" en Popayán y Buga by Agencia Nacional de Seguridad Vial, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza Santa Marta*

Plaza Santa Marta by Filippo Belotti, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La hermosa Medellin*

MEDELLIN by JOSE PARDO, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Antioquia*

MARIANA Y JAVIER by AP-PRODUCCIONES, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

IMG_6869.jpg by paisaman37, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ibagué,Tolima*

IMG_6823.jpg by paisaman37, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

P1050094.jpg by paisaman37, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The finca outside Manizales*

The finca outside Manizales.jpg by paisaman37, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Ruiz*

P1050163.jpg by paisaman37, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Ruiz*

P1050174.jpg by paisaman37, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Ruiz*

P1050181.jpg by paisaman37, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Ruiz*

P1050182.jpg by paisaman37, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Ruiz*

P1050215-HDR.jpg by paisaman37, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Volcan Nevado del Ruiz*

P1050264.jpg by paisaman37, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

P1050296.jpg by paisaman37, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dulceria en Manizales*

Sin título by paisaman37, en Flickr


----------



## chala (Oct 31, 2009)

*Salento - Quindio*


----------



## chala (Oct 31, 2009)

Buenavista - Quindio.


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Berlin,Santander*

Viaje by ingmanueljerez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La ciudad en la naturaleza*

La ciudad en la naturaleza by ingmanueljerez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers of Colombia*

DSCN0130 by ingmanueljerez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bucaramanga,Santander*

Culonas by ingmanueljerez, en Flickr


----------



## chala (Oct 31, 2009)

Salento - Quindio










Armenia - Quindio


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

MANIZALES by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

MANIZALES by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

MANIZALES by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

MANIZALES by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

MANIZALES by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres Island*

SAN ANDRES ISLAS (COL) by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres Island*

SAN ANDRES ISLAS (COL) by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in San Andres Island*

SAN ANDRES ISLAS (COL) by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Valle de Cocora by Mia & Steve Mestdagh, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nevado del Ruiz Tour by Mia & Steve Mestdagh, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena impressions by Mia & Steve Mestdagh, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Frailejones at Nevado del Ruiz by Mia & Steve Mestdagh, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tángara Cabecirroja - Tangara Gyrola by Oscar Marino Cruz García, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Manizales by Yann Ropars, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cocora Valley by Ehren Meditz, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Providencia-106.jpg by Joseph Clerici, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by MARY LUCY ROMERO SEPULVEDA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

_DSC1953 by Yann Ropars, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Villa de Leyva by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

_DSC1929 by Yann Ropars, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Julia at the Valle de Cocora by Mia & Steve Mestdagh, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by monpseudo?, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia - La Guajira Department - Punta Callinas by Cindy Brouwers, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Interior Sagrado by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

the road by juangallego75, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

View from top of Piedra del Peñol by Guatapé by Mia & Steve Mestdagh, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

View from the top of El Penol by Hannes Rada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by Wolfgang Kalb, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Jardin by Mia & Steve Mestdagh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pink Field - Guatavita*

Pink Field - Guatavita, Colombia by Hugo Tello, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Doorway - Guatavita*

Doorway - Guatavita, Colombia by Hugo Tello, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fountain - Guatavita*

Fountain - Guatavita, Colombia by Hugo Tello, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza-Guatavita*

Plaza - Guatavita, Colombia by Hugo Tello, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Archways - Guatavita*

Archways - Guatavita, Colombia by Hugo Tello, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rooftops - Guatavita*

Rooftops - Guatavita, Colombia by Hugo Tello, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sidewalk - Guatavita*

Sidewalk - Guatavita, Colombia by Hugo Tello, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sundown - Santa Marta*

Sundown - Santa Marta, Colombia by Hugo Tello, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*7 Waves Beach - Tayrona*

7 Waves Beach - Tayrona, Colombia by Hugo Tello, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Niño Feliz en Juanchaco by Hugo German Guanumen, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cali , Valle del Cauca, Col. by AP-Photofilms, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bolivar - Cauca (25) by Andres Panqueva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paramo de las Hermosas Valle del Cauca by Miguel Andres Gonzalez Ocampo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Dapa - Colombia by Oscar Marino Cruz García, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

FLAME-FACED TANAGER 3 by k.nanney, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

White-whiskered Hermit by Guillermo Gomez Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Morro de Colimba by Carlos Chaves, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cano Cristales by Hannes Rada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

View from Raudal de Angosturas to the Rio Guayabero by Hannes Rada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

View from Raudal de Angosturas to the Rio Guayabero by Hannes Rada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Impression from La Macarena by Hannes Rada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Vichada 2018 2 by Andres Restrepo O, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tucán Barbet - Semnornis Ramphastinus by Oscar Marino Cruz García, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Asoma Terciopelo (Ramphocelus dimidiatus) by Oscar Marino Cruz García, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

CO'18 0119 -Piedechinche by H."Taggi" Tagmann, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Destellos by JULIET SOFIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

CO'18 0206 -Piedechinche -Bello Horizonte by H."Taggi" Tagmann, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sumapaz by Fabian Lozano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Magnitud de Sumapaz by Fabian Lozano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

NABUSIMAKE III by Freddy Cabarcas, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nabusimake, Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta by cambia_caras, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nabusimake un paraiso en el cesar by eder padilla, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

10-9-2016 Sierra Nevada (24) by Ministerio del Interior Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

10-9-2016 Sierra Nevada (9) by Ministerio del Interior Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Amanda Bernal-Carlo - Natural conservancy and restoration in an Indigenous Reserve by ThePollinationProject, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Arhuaca Girl in Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta : Paola by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*The Kogui people, Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta*
Maruamake, Tierra Kogui - Abril de 2011. by Todos A Tierra, en Flickr


----------



## Aranou (Apr 29, 2009)

Gracias Makroll y Calatravavx por el estupendo Thread. Y a todos


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Maruamake, Tierra Kogui - Abril de 2011. by Todos A Tierra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Kogi village by notomato, en Flickr

*Kogi village 
The Kogi in National Geographic: If they protect their sacred mountain home, the Indians of northern Colombia believe they will keep the entire planet in balance.*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

indigena- kogui by mariana rada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ciudad Perdida 2 by Tobias Ortmann, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Visita a la comunidad Kogui by UNODC Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sierrra Nevada de Santa Marta - Kogui Village - Landscape Colombia by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Kogui Pueblo by Eric.Nelson117, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Maruamake, Tierra Kogui - Abril de 2011. by Todos A Tierra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tayrona Park - Colombia : Space Control to Major Tom by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tayrona Park - La Piscina/ The Arhuaco-Kogui Territory  by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Valle del Cocora - Salento - Colombia - The last picture by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sierra Nevada Waterfall - Cherua by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parque Purace Colombia Cauca by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rio Claro - Antioquia Colombia by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parque Purace - Condor's Rock - Between Earth and Spirits by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Palomino Guajira - Palomino by nights by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Valle del Cocora - Salento - Colombia by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Wayuu indigenous in Punta Gallinas - Guajira : Guajira's Queen by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Amazonas Colombia - Leticia at sunset &#55356;&#56808;&#55356;&#56820; by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Beach from colombia - Pacific Coast - Guachalito by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Desierto de la Tatacoa - Huila, Colombia by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Amazonas, Colombia by Louis Vest, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Amazonas, Colombia by Louis Vest, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Chaetocercus mulsant - White-bellied Woodstar - Zumbador ventriblanco. by Santiago Ramos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Carriqui- Cyanacorax yncas - GREEN JAY by Carlos Alberto Arias Aristizabal, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Gorrión copetón- zonotrichia capensis- RUFOUS-COLLARED SPARROW by Carlos Alberto Arias Aristizabal, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

_DSC1508 by Yann Ropars, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

_DSC1934 by Yann Ropars, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Wind Turbines - La Guajira by Hannes Rada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Flamingo Sanctuary at Camarones - La Guajira by Hannes Rada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Crested Caracaras (Caracara cheriway) by Gavin Edmondstone, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cabo de Vela - La Guajira by Hannes Rada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

2 Wayu girls - at Cabo de Vela by Hannes Rada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Working at Manaure Salt Mines by Hannes Rada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Impression from Riohacha by Hannes Rada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Monument Riohacha by Hannes Rada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bay at Punta Gallinas by Hannes Rada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ciclopaseos en Valledupar by Provincia Hostal Valledupar Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ruta de la Paz, Valledupar by Mincomercio Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Yellow Tabebuia Chrysantha Trees & Fence, Colombia by Adam Cohn, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Monumento a "los Poporos" y coliseo cubierto Valledupar


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Streets of Cartagena - B&W Series by Victor D'Agata, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Viva Colombia by Tom Frohnhofer, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

2507 Cartagena, Colômbia, Ciudad Amurallada by Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia - Bolivar - Cartagena by Cindy Brouwers, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Amanecer en Popayán by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Visita Popayan by Ministerio de Hacienda y Crédito Público, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

CALLE 4 - POPAYÁN by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

HOTEL MONASTERIO - POPAYÁN by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Panorama of Popayán, Colombia by Antoine Barthelemy, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Popayan by Jonathan Nemes Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Fiesta de Reyes en Popayan by Edward Motoa, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Chiva en Silvia Cauca by Laura Castrillon, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

SILVIA - CAUCA-10 by Ministerio del Interior Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Fotografías Silvia, Cauca by Jimmy GL, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colegio Agropecuario del Guambía by Felipe B, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Formas perfectas de la naturaleza by Felipe B, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Abismo by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_20180627_173204 by Alban NomadMapper, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pasto by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_1209 by Fabien Lelard, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Comparsas en San Juan de Pasto, Colombia... by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pasto by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Iglesia de San Sebastien, Pasto by Boring Lovechild, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Sebastián.
A day in Pasto, a city in south Colombia near the border with Ecuator.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ruta Nariño! by Fernando Mutis, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Barrio Morochillo - La Cruz, Nariño. by Fernando Mutis, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

One Way! by Fernando Mutis, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Atardecer en La Cruz by Fernando Mutis, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Lugares Increibles - La Estancia, Nariño by Fernando Mutis, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Milky Way by Fernando Mutis, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Panorámica U de A by Universidad de Antioquia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ubaté aérea by Dragonfly Visual Studio, en Flickr


----------



## ADAMASTOR01 (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## ADAMASTOR01 (Jul 12, 2018)

https://flic.kr/p/26N2dEs


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_20180131_091727_494 by Andrés Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_20180518_123754_855 by Andrés Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Andes - Antioquia by Andrés Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_20180201_194427_903 by Andrés Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_20180131_174039_425 by Andrés Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_20180131_091207_979 by Andrés Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_20180115_125326_479 by Andrés Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_20171212_220406_749 by Andrés Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_20170820_231030_954 by Andrés Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_20170419_164221_838 by Andrés Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_20180214_211528_396 by Andrés Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Lago Calima 360 by Fredy Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Lago Calima by Lisyet T. Galeano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Lago Calima (Represa) by Mario Gallo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Lago Calima by Nelson Gomez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

In Cerros de Mavecure - Inirida - Enero 2018 - Wert Group (6) by Manakin Nature Tours, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cerros de Mavecure - Inirida (3) by Manakin Nature Tours, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cerros del Mavicure, Guainía, Colombia by Felipe Rodríguez-Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Vichada (16) by Andres Panqueva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La caida de la tarde sobre el Rio Meta es un momento sublime, corto y extraordinario. by Richal Azuarte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Church of Guatapè by Hannes Rada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mia & Julia at the Valle de Cocora by Mia & Steve Mestdagh, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by J.F. Donneys, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Buga, Colombia by J.F. Donneys, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Buga,Colombia by J.F. Donneys, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia trip www.richardslaba.com by Richard Slaba, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

COLOMBIA TRIPS by Richard Slaba, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*At Nevado del Ruiz*

At Nevado del Ruiz by Mia & Steve Mestdagh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena impressions - Botero sculpture*

Cartagena impressions - Botero sculpture by Mia & Steve Mestdagh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

With the Tingstad's in Cartagena by Mia & Steve Mestdagh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hiking in Tayrona National Park*

Hiking in Tayrona National Park by Mia & Steve Mestdagh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento,Quindio*

P6273046 by collectingbaggage, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

P6062756 by collectingbaggage, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

P6072778 by collectingbaggage, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

IMG_20180612_110754 by collectingbaggage, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers of Colombia*

P6242857 by collectingbaggage, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*AmazonTour*

IMG_20180719_133428 by collectingbaggage, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Canon Park Arvi,Medellin*

RT_Canon_Parque_Arvi-15 by Camindie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Colombia - Bolivar - Cartagena by Cindy Brouwers, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Colombia - Bolivar - Cartagena by Cindy Brouwers, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Colombia - Bolivar - Cartagena by Cindy Brouwers, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian Florist*

P1100482 by Cindy Brouwers, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Colombia - Bolivar - Cartagena by Cindy Brouwers, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

Manizales by Juan Manuel Castro Cárdenas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

Manizales by Juan Manuel Castro Cárdenas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian Coffee*

colombia, travel, tourist, tourism, vacation, coffee, country, hacienda, plantation, coffee, beans, plant, red, bushel, bag, pile, detail by Donna Wetterstrand, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

colombia by fer mendez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

colombia by fer mendez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

colombia by fer mendez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Church of Guatape*

Church of Guatapè by Hannes Rada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colorful Fruits at the Paloquemao Market in Bogota*

Colorful Fruits at the Paloquemao Market in Bogota by Hannes Rada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Impression from La Candelaria - Bogota*

Impression from La Candelaria - Bogota by Hannes Rada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Impression from La Candelaria - Bogota*

Impression from La Candelaria by Hannes Rada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Patio of the Fernando Botero Museum*

Patio of the Fernando Botero Museum by Hannes Rada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza Bolivar - Bogota D.C*

Plaza Bolivar - Bogota by Hannes Rada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Las Lajas - Ipiales*

Las Lajas - Ipiales - Colombia by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Rosario,Cocuy,Boyacá*

Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Rosario by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena de Indias - Colombia by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian landscapes*

Colombia by valentinaav7, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

La Bella Villa. Medellín - Colombia by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Forever's gonna start tonight... by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cocuy,Bobayá*

Blancos del Cocuy by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Festival de la Feijoa,Tibasosa*

_DSC0020 by Gustavo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Magdalena River*

Río Magdalena by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Purificación / Tolima*

Diversión by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tota Lake*

Lago de Tota by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Purificacion,Tolima*

Destellos de un Atardecer by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Luis de Gaceno,Bocayá*

San Luis de Galeno, Boyacá, by Hugo German Guanumen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chivor,Boyacá*

Chivor Boyacá by Hugo German Guanumen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monumento a los Héroes del Pantano de Vargas*

Monumento a los Héroes del Pantano de Vargas by Charles Daza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cerro León acompañado del Río Inírida.*

Cerro León acompañado del Río Inírida. by Felipe Rodríguez-Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Confluencia Río Guaviare y Río Inírida*

Confluencia Río Guaviare y Río Inírida by Felipe Rodríguez-Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Venecia, Cundinamarca*

Venecia, Cundinamarca, Colombia. Mirador by Felipe Rodríguez-Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cundinamarca Landscape*

Jumping by Felipe Rodríguez-Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerto Colombia to Cienaga*

Puerto Colombia to Cienaga by Tomas Belcik, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta*


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena de Indias - Colombia by Bryant Stiven Salazar Aguirre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena de Indias - Colombia by Bryant Stiven Salazar Aguirre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena de Indias - Colombia by Bryant Stiven Salazar Aguirre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Corredor Polaco,Manizales*

Corredor Polaco by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Ruiz*

Nevado del Ruiz by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Kumanday*

El Kumanday 20/04/2012 by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cable Aereo al Nevado*

Cable Aereo al Nevado by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales*

Torre Asoleada by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Bicileta en Cartagena by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arquitectura Universidad Nacional De Colombia Sede Medellin*

Fé by alejandro Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paisaje Isla Fuerte*

Paisaje Isla Fuerte 1 by alejandro Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Berrio,Medellin*

85 berrio by F.J Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

La esquinita by F.J Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palermo,Medellin*

El gigante dormido by F.J Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Roque, Antioquia*

La tierra de la cordialidad! by Sebastian Gutierrez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Botero’s Dog,Medellin*

Botero’s Dog by Camilo Castaño, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardin Botanico / Medellin*

Jardin Botanico / Medellin / Colombia by Samuel Ioannidis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jesús Nazareno, Medellín*

Iglesia Jesús Nazareno by Iván Erre Jota, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin Views*

Medellin Views by Michael Benjamin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Down and Out-Medellin*

Down and Out by Michael Benjamin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Escalator Exit Medellin Favela*

Escalator Exit Medellin Favela by Michael Benjamin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Metro Medellin*

Metro Medellin Columbia by Michael Benjamin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque de las luces,Medellin*

NocturnaCG (1) by Cindy Gomez Marin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Inauguración Festival Internacional de Tango 2014*

Inauguración Festival Internacional de Tango 2014 by Guía de Viajes Oficial de Medellín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San ignacio,Medellin*

San ignacio-04 by MDE Ciudad Inteligente, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Biblioteca 12 de Octubre,Medellin*

Parque Biblioteca 12 de Octubre-03 by MDE Ciudad Inteligente, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Feria Autopartes 2018,Medellin*

Feria Autopartes 2018 by Plaza Mayor Medellin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fiesta del Libro Medellín*

Charlas de la Tarde- Mayo by Fiesta del Libro Medellín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardín Lectura Viva,Medellin*

Jardín Lectura Viva by Fiesta del Libro Medellín, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Quebrada el salitre by Nelson Sarmiento, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guadalupe by Nelson Sarmiento, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Iglesia Nuestra Señora de Guadalupe by Nelson Sarmiento, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Atardecer Rio Ariari - Puerto lleras by Nelson Sarmiento, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Orillas del Ariari by Nelson Sarmiento, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Muzo by grijsz Hans, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Amarillas como las mariposas de Gabo en cien años de soledad... pero no vuelan. by Jefferson Gutierrez Romero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

parque Sarmiento Lora Tulua_2 by Luis FrancoR, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cali - Tulua, Colombia by Thomas Andersen, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tuluá by Ruben Dario Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rumichaca to Pasto Way, Colombia-Ecuator, South border


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Centro Binacional de Cultura y Turismo - Ecuator-Colombia border by Daniel Barona, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

VENEZOLANOS EN ECUADOR / RUMICHACA by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

VENEZOLANOS EN ECUADOR / RUMICHACA by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Vía Rumichaca - Pasto by Concesionaria Vial Unión del sur, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ipiales-Pasto (3) by Luis Jairo Velasquez-S, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Las Lajas area and the Basilica by Marcell Claassen, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Las lajas puente by David Alejandro Cabrera Ortiz, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santuario Las Lajas Ipiales C. by idea nomade, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

ipiales by lau vic, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santa Rosa de Cabal by Carlos Bermudez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

2017-03-15-Pereira, Risaralda, Colombia (11) by Carlos Nubenegra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Boyacá by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Boyacá by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Lago de la Tota, Boyacá by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Boyacá by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Boyacá by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Boyacá by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Boyacá by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Boyacá by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Boyacá by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Boyacá by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Boyacá by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Boyacá by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Boyacá by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Boyacá by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Boyacá by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Boyacá by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Boyacá by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Boyacá by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Gaze to the canyon of Pasto river by Carlos Gonzalez Hidalgo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

A gaze to the south. San Juan de Pasto - Colombia by Carlos Gonzalez Hidalgo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Island off the coast of Colombia*

Island off the coast of Columbia by Malin and Espen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*City walls-Cartagena de Indias*

City walls by Malin and Espen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ribbon shop in Cartagena*

Ribbon shop in Cartagena by Malin and Espen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Waterfall south of Barichara*

Waterfall south of Barichara by Malin and Espen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Two waterfalls, valley, river and a bridge*

Two waterfalls, valley, river and a bridge by Malin and Espen, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cali, Colombia by Ryan Anderton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Main plaza in Ocaña by night*

Main plaza in Ocaña by night by Malin and Espen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Los Estoraques National Park*

Los Estoraques National Park by Malin and Espen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Leaving the mud vulcano full of mud*

Leaving the mud vulcano full of mud by Malin and Espen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cathedral in Barichara*

Cathedral in Barichara by Malin and Espen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street in Bogotá D.C*

Street in Bogotá by Malin and Espen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tree covered with barbas de viejo*

Tree covered with barbas de viejo by Malin and Espen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Magdalena river at Hobo*

Rio Magdalena at Hobo by Malin and Espen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Centro Ático - PUJ-Bogotá D.C*

Tardes 3 by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá, chasing the clouds. by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento,Quindio*

Hiking paths by Julian David Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín at night.*

Medellín at night. by Julian David Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín Cityscape at night.*

Medellín Cityscape at night. by Julian David Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Cocunubá*_

Festivalito de Astronomía - Cucunubá - Agosto 17 2018 by ASASAC - Asociación de Astronomía de Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Landscape in Tolima*

RT_Canon_Mountain Ranges-1 by Camindie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arvi Park,Medellin*

RT_Canon_Parque_Arvi-15 by Camindie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado de Santa Isabel, Villa Maria, Caldas*

Nevado de Santa Isabel, Villa Maria, Caldas, Colombia by @Engalochadox, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Orquideorama Jardín Botánico,Medellin*

Orquideorama Jardín Botánico by Robin Cochet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La hermosa Santa Fé de Antioquia un pueblo lleno de historia y belleza.*

Belleza Colonial by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Playa de Belén - Norte de Santander*

La Playa de Belén - Norte de Santander - Colombia by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva. Boyacá*

Villa de Leyva. Boyacá. Colombia by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia Mompóx*

Iglesia Mompóx - Colombia by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe de Antioquia*

Fachada by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatapé,Antioquia*

Un rincón colorido by F.J Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Torre del Reloj, Cartagena*

La Torre del Reloj, Cartagena by john sprockel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Torre de Control Aeropuerto Olaya Herrera,Medellin*

Torre de Control Aeropuerto Olaya Herrera by *Iván Erre Jota*, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima*

Honda - Tolima by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellín - Colombia - Sur américa by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Nacional Natural Tayrona.*

Rocas Tayrona by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guacamaya - Boyacá*

Guacamaya - Boyacá - Colombia by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caminando hacia un mejor futuro by jorge gutierrez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Dapa - Colombia by Oscar Marino Cruz García, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Murales by Albert Alfonso, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PaniPodroznik-Cali-201808-116 by Pani Podróżnik, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PaniPodroznik-Pasto-201808-100 by Pani Podróżnik, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

CATEDRAL PRIMADA DE BOGOTÁ by MARA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*FRANCISCO DE PAULA SANTANDER Y MONSERRATE*

FRANCISCO DE PAULA SANTANDER Y MONSERRATE by MARA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria, Distrito Especial*

LLAMA by MARA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*IGLESIA DE SAN BÁRBARA*

IGLESIA DE SAN BÁRBARA by MARA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*GOBERNACIÓN DE CUNDINAMARCA*

GOBERNACIÓN DE CUNDINAMARCA by MARA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dawn Intersection,Bogotá D.C*

Dawn Intersection by lugeralfes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A view of Bogotá from the top of Monserrate*

A view of Bogotá from the top of Monserrate by julio lima, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*National Capitol / Bolivar Square*

National Capitol / Bolivar Square - Casa do Governo / Praça Bolivar by julio lima, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cable car - Bogotá*

Cable car - Bogotá by julio lima, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quibdó,Choco*

IMG_5384 2 by David Amado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buenaventura Port,Valle del Cauca*

Puerto de Buenaventura. by David Amado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mondoñedo,Vía Bogotá-La Mesa*

DAP_2726 by David Amado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Macarena,Meta*

La Macarena by Miguel Angel Victoria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caño Cristales,La Macarena,Meta*

Caño Cristales by Miguel Angel Victoria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander*

Colombia Summer 2018 by Ricky Fiedler, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima*

Honda, Tolima by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima*

Honda, Tolima by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima*

Honda, Tolima by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima*

Honda, Tolima by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocon Salt Mine*

Mina de Sal Nemocon - Nemocon Salt Mine view_2 by Luis FrancoR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

La playa de Cartagena by john sprockel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Night view botanical garden Bogotá D.C*

nocturna jardín botánico Bogotá - night view botanical garden by Luis FrancoR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Púlpito del Diablo-Cocuy-Boyacá*

Púlpito del Diablo by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Peninsula de la Guajira,Río Rancheria*

RÍO RANCHERÍA. by Carlos Alfonso Serrano Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lorica,Cordoba*

Lorica Córdoba - Colombia by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Medellin - Colombia by Samuel Ioannidis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Almeida,Boyacá*

Almeida Boyacá. by Hugo German Guanumen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Magdalena*

ciclismo y sol en el Mar caribe en Santa Marta. by Hugo German Guanumen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guaviare River*

Rio Guaviare 2016. by Hugo German Guanumen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Playa de Belén*

Iglesia - La Playa de Belén. by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa del Rosario, Norte de Santander*

NIKON-18092017-179-18092017-105.jpg by Johan Gutierrez Diaz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa del Rosario, Norte de Santander*

NIKON-18092017-160-18092017-093.jpg by Johan Gutierrez Diaz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa del Rosario, Norte de Santander*

S7-18092017-075-18092017-106.jpg by Johan Gutierrez Diaz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa del Rosario, Norte de Santander*

NIKON-18092017-168-18092017-099.jpg by Johan Gutierrez Diaz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombia. Mountains near Soata at dawn.*

Colombia by Richard McManus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Francisco, Cundinamarca*

Volkswagen by oliver_pi_pa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cuevas Marinas,Bahia Malaga*

Cuevas Marinas by Cesar Bautista, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatavita, Cundinamarca.*

Antiguo renovado by Cesar Bautista, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desierto de la Tatacoa, Huila*

Nubes en el desierto by Cesar Bautista, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by Edwin Young, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

IMG_2444 by Edwin Young, en Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Beautiful choices from calatravax

El Penol
Credit:Alexandre Patrier
26. El Peñol, Colombia-7.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, on Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sunset over Utria National park by Paul, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

cld1813486 by Chien Lee, en Flickr
*Chocoan rainforest of Utría National Natural Park, Colombia.*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Oophaga histrionica, Parque Nacional Natural Utria, Bahía Solano, Choco, Colombia by Robinson Galindo Tarazona, en Flickr

Rana arlequin venenosa, de actividad diurna, se encuentra por debajo de los 1.000 de altura, en los bosques húmedos, se encuentra en el Pacifico de Colombia y en los departamentos de Antioquia, Risaralda, también al norte de Ecuador. /
Poison allergen frog, of diurnal activity, is below 1,000 in height, in the humid forests, it is found in the Pacific of Colombia and in the departments of Antioquia, Risaralda, also in the north of Ecuador.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Morro mico island by Paul, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Coastline surrounding Morro mico by Paul, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Chocoan rainforest stream by Paul, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ensenada de Utria - PNN Utria - Colombia by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Downtown Bogota*

Downtown Bogota by Karl Johnson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Apartment View by Karl Johnson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate,Bogotá D.C*

Downtown Bogota by Karl Johnson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate,Bogotá D.C*

Downtown Bogota by Karl Johnson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá by AndresFCrz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate,Bogotá D.C*

Arquitectura en Monserrate 2 by AndresFCrz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate,Bogotá D.C*

Arquitectura en Monserrate 1 by AndresFCrz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca,Arauca*

Antes de ocultarse el sol by AndresFCrz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyaca Landcapes*

Paisajes Boyacenses by AndresFCrz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna Tota,Boyacá*

Mar entre montañas by AndresFCrz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Arauca*

Atardecer Araucano by AndresFCrz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunrise Boyacá*

Amanecer en vías Boyacenses by AndresFCrz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Frescos de Capilla de San José en Iglesia de San Ignacio de Loyola en Bogotá DC.*

IglesiaSanIgnacio-Capilla San José02 by Andrés Alberto Morelli Delgado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Unicentro Mall, Girardot*

Unicentro Mall by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cajicá,Cundinamarca*

Lady of Fatima's Basilic - Interior by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sabana University, Chia, Cundinamarca*

Sabana University by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lonely Cow,Suesca,Cundinamarca*

Lonely Cow by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Little red house,Cundinamarca*

Little red house by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatavita, Cundinamarca*

Guatavita by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Festival del caballo - Villa de Leyva*

Festival del caballo - Villa de Leyva 2014 by Laura Olejua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena Hilton*

Cartagena Hilton by john sprockel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva-Boyacá*

Festival del Árbol de Villa de Leyva by Laura Olejua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunja-Boyacá*

Tunja by Laura Olejua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paramo de sumapaz*

Paramo de sumapaz Colombia by oliver_pi_pa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paramo de Sumapaz*

Paramo de Sumapaz Colombia by oliver_pi_pa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paramo de Sumapaz*

Paramo de Sumapaz Colombia by oliver_pi_pa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

byke908 by oliver_pi_pa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

_DSC7047 by Donatello Carloti Torregroza V, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

IMG_20171213_173314483 by Donatello Carloti Torregroza V, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Convento, Capilla Santo Domingo,Bogotá D.C*

_DSC3454 by Donatello Carloti Torregroza V, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Barichara* Foto: Filberto Pinzón ElTiempo.com.co


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Villa de Leyva* Foto: Luis Lizarazo García, eltiempo.com


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Cali* Foto: Archivo EL TIEMPO


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*La Tebaida*, Foto: Laura Sepúlveda ElTiempo.com


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Santa Marta* Foto: Héctor Candelario, ElTiempo.com


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Barichara by Omar Andrés Díaz Sotomonte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Barichara by gies777, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Barichara by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Barichara by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Barichara roofs by Bas Vredeling, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Travesía Suesca - Barichara. Etapa 3 Oiba - Barichara by ANDRES MOSCOSO, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Iglesia, Plaza Central by Jessica Millán Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*FERIA INTERNACIONAL DEL LIBRO-BOGOTÁ D.C*

FERIA INTERNACIONAL DEL LIBRO - FILBo by Donatello Carloti Torregroza V, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jericó,Antioquia*

Florecido......Jerico Antioquia by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Peñón de Guatape*

Peñón de Guatape by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia Guadalupe Santander*

Iglesia Guadalupe Santander by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guadalupe Santander desde el Atrio*

Guadalupe Santander desde el Atrio by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cañon del Rio Chicamocha*

cañon del rio Chicamocha by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Gil,Santander*

San Gil Santander by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guane ...corregimiento de Barichara Santander*

Guane ...corregimiento de Barichara Santander by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander*

Detalle Calle Barichara Santander by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cañon del rio Chicamocha ...Santander*

Cañon del rio Chicamocha ...Santander by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander*

BARICHARA Santander by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Nacional de Chicamocha Santander*

Parque Nacional de Chicamocha Santander by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Guane Santander*

Museo Guane Santander by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Atrio de la Catedral de Manizales*

Carrera 22 desde el Atrio de la Catedral de Manizales by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe de Antioquia*

searching for the best angle....!!!!!! by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Ceja,Antioquia*

La Ceja Ant by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral de la Inmaculada Concepcion Barichara Santander*

Catedral de la Inmaculada Concepcion Barichara Santander by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Gil, Santander*

Al interior de Iglesia en San Gil Santander by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Campanario Iglesia Guadalupe Santander*

Campanario Iglesia Guadalupe Santander by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca,Arauca*

Ganado al atardecer by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca River*

MigratesArauca by Cesar Augusto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vichada*

Vichada (17) by Andres Panqueva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vichada*

Vichada (1) by Andres Panqueva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vichada*

Vichada (3) by Andres Panqueva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Evening falls on the Colombian Amazon,Puerto Nariño*

Evening falls on the Colombian Amazon by louis lammertyn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Providencia Island*_

Colombia-1377.jpg by SEAL ADVENTURES, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Providencia Island*

Colombia-1276.jpg by SEAL ADVENTURES, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La iglesia del santuario de Nuestra Señora de las Lajas*

La iglesia del santuario de Nuestra Señora de las Lajas by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque de diversiones Salitre Mágico,Bogotá D.C*

SAMSUNG by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Duitama,Boyacá*

Perspectivas by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Duitama / Boyacá*

Calles de Piedra by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Duitama / Boyacá*

Casa del Gato by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de Lourdes,Bogotá D.C*

Iglesia de Lourdes by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Teatro Jorge Eliecer Gaitan,Bogotá D.C*

Teatro Jorge Eliecer Gaitan by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Catedral vs Plaza de Bolívar by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Jaime Duque,Tocancipá*

Monumentos by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral Primada de Bogotá*

Entrada a un lugar histórico by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colegio Mayor de San Bartolome,Bogotá D.C*

Colegio Mayor de San Bartolome by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque del Café,Montenegro,Quindio*

Estación by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento,Quindio*

Calle Real by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Balcones de Villa de Leyva,Boyacá*

Balcones de Villa de Leyva by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*CHIVOR* Los muiscas, quienes habitaban esta región fueron pioneros en el oficio de la extracción de esmeraldas. Foto: Sergio Acero/
The Muiscas amerindian people who inhabited this region, were pioneers in the trade of emerald extraction. Photo: Sergio Acero


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parque Nacional Natural Nevado del Huila. Foto: Cesar David Martínez


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Volcán Paramillo, Parque Nacional Natural los Nevados. Foto: Cesar David Martínez


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Indígenas Kogui, Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta. Foto: Cesar David Martínez


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Lago Sochagota*, construído en 1954 en el municipio de Paipa, Boyacá. Foto: Esteban Toro Martínez


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Punta Gallinas, La Guajira*. Foto: Esteban Toro Martínez


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Pensilvania, Caldas*. Foto: Esteban Toro Martínez


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Chiribiquete * El pasado 2 de julio, el Parque Serranía del Chiribiquete fue declarado Patrimonio Mixto de la Humanidad por parte de la Unesco. Foto: Guillermo Legaria


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Una manada de chigüiros y un águila en los humedales del Hato la Aurora, en Paz de Ariporo, Casanare. Foto: Cesar David Martínez


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Buga, Valle del Cauca,* es uno de los centros religiosos más importantes del país. En 2013 se unió a la lista de Pueblos Patrimonio. Foto: Diego Sinisterra


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cundinamarca tiene todos los climas y gran diversidad de planes. En esta edición especial, SEMANA registra su riqueza. Foto: Jorge Serrato


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Moniquira,* Es la región ideal para el ecoturismo. Las montañas moniquireñas resguardan más de 15 cascadas y senderos naturales. Foto: Mario Pedraza


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Samacá *tiene una ubicación estratégica para el comercio y el turismo. Está a solo dos horas de la capital del país. Foto: Mario Pedraza


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Samacá by Leandro Martinez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puente de Boyacá - Samacá 1_1 by Invías Oficial, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

cascada la setenta chivor
link: https://flic.kr/p/24vfzrR


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Garagoa*, Boyaca Credito a los autores https://travelgrafia.co/blog/valle-de-tenza-boyaca/


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sunset in Cartagena by EDGAR GARCIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Municipio de San Estanislao by Santiago Yuyin Duque, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pasando el charco by Santiago Yuyin Duque, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Playa cartagenera by Santiago Yuyin Duque, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Medellin, San Antonio by *Iván Erre Jota*, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cali by john sprockel, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cali es Cali, sin HDR by john sprockel, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Algo colonial, Duitama by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Torres Iglesia del Perpétuo Socorro by *Iván Erre Jota*, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Lonely lancha - Colombian Amazon by louis lammertyn, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Torre del Observatorio del San Ignacio Claustro Comfama by *Iván Erre Jota*, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La playa de Cartagena by john sprockel, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Jericó - Antioquia -Colombia by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Plaza de mercado Villa de Leyva by oliver_pi_pa, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Light Beams Bogota by Diego Barrios Quiroga, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cordillera central de Los Andes by john sprockel, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Playa de Belén - Norte de Santander - Colombia by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

MEDELLIN, IMG_5380 by Daniel Garzón, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El Peñol, Antioquia DSC01252 by Daniel Garzón, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

jardin parque Virgilio Barco, Bogotá by Luis FrancoR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Makroll are repeating many pictures


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá Plaza de los Alfiles*

Bogotá Plaza de los Alfiles by john sprockel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cerro de Monserrate,Bogotá D.C*

cerro monserrate by john sprockel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena - Marina*

Cartagena - Marina by john sprockel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena - contraste by john sprockel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena - Lo Moderno by john sprockel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena - Las Americas by john sprockel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Belleza heróica by F.J Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Dentro de las murallas by F.J Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Colorrs heróicos by F.J Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

El gigante dormido by F.J Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Bachué by Psicotropicco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

85 berrio by F.J Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

La esquinita by F.J Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Roque, Antioquia*

La tierra de la cordialidad! by Sebastian Gutierrez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Réplica del Taj Mahal en el Parque Jaime Duque*

Réplica del Taj Mahal en el Parque Jaime Duque by Sebastian Gutierrez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jericó, Antioquia*

Calles jericoanas by Sebastian Gutierrez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Staring out to sea by Stewart Cooke, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena de Indias by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Catedral de Cartagena de Indias by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by monpseudo?, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

The Sky and the River by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

calatravavx said:


> Makroll are repeating many pictures


Sorry....¡¡¡Sometimes that happens. Even you have also happened!!!


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Strada, Medellín*

La Strada, Medellín by Daniel Vélez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Fernando Plaza, Medellín*

San Fernando Plaza, Medellín by Daniel Vélez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aburra Valley*

Aburra Valley by Daniel Vélez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

Manizales by Daniel Vélez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Medellín by Daniel Vélez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Reflections on the Magdalena River*

Reflections on the Magdalena River by Daniel Vélez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Medellín*

Sunset in Medellín by Daniel Vélez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Turbo*

Warm feeling by Daniel Vélez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Turbo, Antioquia*

Sunset in Turbo, Antioquia by Daniel Vélez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Magdalena River*

Sunset over Magdalena River by Daniel Vélez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desierto de la Tatacoa, Villavieja,Huila*

Shadows of the desert by Daniel Vélez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatapé,Antioquia*

Guatapé by Daniel Vélez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers of Colombia-Red and white dahlia*

Red and white dahlia by Daniel Vélez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia 03 by Ignacio Izquierdo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia 26 by Ignacio Izquierdo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia 27 by Ignacio Izquierdo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia 28 by Ignacio Izquierdo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia 33 by Ignacio Izquierdo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia - Balandu - Jardin by Cindy Brouwers, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_5650 by Olivier Lairez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_4919 by Olivier Lairez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Otun Quimbaya track, Risaralda, Colombia P1230865 by Andrew Neild, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Por los mares de Colombia by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Atardecer desde Chipre en Manizales by Carlos Mario Ríos, en Flickr

*Los atardeceres de Manizales ofrecen una pintura distinta cada ocaso./ 
The sunsets of Manizales offer a different painting every sunset.*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caldas by Maria Nahe, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Buffy Helmetcrest - Colibri de Stübel by Sylvain Nadeau, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Brisas de la mañana. by Cesar Ordoñez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Giant Nevado del Huila snowy volcano (5365m asl) rising above the clouds and emerging from the central cordillera as seen from the occidental cordillera with a small part of the city of Cali at its feet, Valle del Cauca department del, Colombia. by David Haelterman, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Panorama of Popayán, Colombia by Antoine Barthelemy, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Looking over Jerico by Antoine Barthelemy, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Descanso... by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Villa de Leyva. Boyacá. Colombia by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Boyaca - Sutatenza by Contacto Radio, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia 29 by Ignacio Izquierdo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia 30 by Ignacio Izquierdo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cravo Sur by alex bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salvajina by alex bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mirador Filandia, Quindio by alex bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Open Field under the Sky by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

The Sky and the River by Yalila Guiselle, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Desierto de la Tatacoa, Villavieja, Huila
Foto: Diego Felipe Araque


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Desierto de la Tatacoa, Villa-Vieja,Huila
Foto: Juan Carlos Castañeda Alsina


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pueblito Indígena-Nabusimake, Parque Nacional Natural Sierra-Nevada de Santa Marta, Cesar
Foto: Francisco Antonio Zea Becerra


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_9115_A_1280 by Jonathan Duriaux, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

35. Encuentro del Nevado del Ruiz, Tolima, Colombia-34.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cañón del Río Lagunillas-Vista desde el Nevado del Ruiz by Jei Pov, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

37. Nevado del Ruiz 2, Tolima, Colombia.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

37. Nevado del Ruiz 2, Tolima, Colombia-5.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

35. Encuentro del Nevado del Ruiz, Tolima, Colombia-10.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

23. Manizales, Colombia-2.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

23. Manizales, Colombia-5.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

23. Manizales, Colombia-7.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

23. Manizales, Colombia-12.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

[/url]23. Manizales, Colombia-16.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

23. Manizales, Colombia-18.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

23. Manizales, Colombia-20.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

[/url]23. Manizales, Colombia-22.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

25. Vistas sobre Medellin, Colombia-6.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

25. Vistas sobre Medellin, Colombia-10.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

25. Vistas sobre Medellin, Colombia-13.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caño Cristales by Alejandro Horta Photo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bruma by Alejandro Horta Photo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

San Cristobal, Antioquia by Alejandro Horta Photo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pueblo Mágico by Alejandro Horta Photo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Couleurs dans le Désert de Tatacoa by Julien Vidal, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Neiva, Colombia. Plaza cívica by drnn1076, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

27. Camino hasta Bucaramanga, Antioquia, Colombia-11 by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

28. Canyon de Sogamoso, Santander, Colombia.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

28. Canyon de Sogamoso, Santander, Colombia-2.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

28. Canyon de Sogamoso, Santander, Colombia-3.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

28. Canyon de Sogamoso, Santander, Colombia-5.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

28. Canyon de Sogamoso, Santander, Colombia-6.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

28. Canyon de Sogamoso, Santander, Colombia-8.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

28. Canyon de Sogamoso, Santander, Colombia-9.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

28. Canyon de Sogamoso, Santander, Colombia-13.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

28. Canyon de Sogamoso, Santander, Colombia-15.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

28. Canyon de Sogamoso, Santander, Colombia-16.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

28. Canyon de Sogamoso, Santander, Colombia-17.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

28. Canyon de Sogamoso, Santander, Colombia-18.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

31. De Barichara à El Cocuy, Boyaca, Colombie-10.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

31. De Barichara à El Cocuy, Boyaca, Colombie-14.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

31. De Barichara à El Cocuy, Boyaca, Colombie-15.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

31. De Barichara à El Cocuy, Boyaca, Colombie-18.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

31. De Barichara à El Cocuy, Boyaca, Colombie-19.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

31. De Barichara à El Cocuy, Boyaca, Colombie-20.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

32. El Cocuy, Boyaca, Colombia-19.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

32. El Cocuy, Boyaca, Colombia-21.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

32. El Cocuy, Boyaca, Colombia-6.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

32. El Cocuy, Boyaca, Colombia-7.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cocuy 2018 by Julian Rodriguez Ferreira, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Púlpito del Diablo by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Rosario by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

32. El Cocuy, Boyaca, Colombia-22.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Amazing update,truly amazing. please keep the photos to be nature scenery - its the best can be.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

42. Salto de los Bordones, Huila, Colombia-8.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

42. Salto de los Bordones, Huila, Colombia-2.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

40. Vallées de Palmiers de Quindio, Colombia-15.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Morro mico by Paul, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caño Canoas by Paul, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sunrise over Caño Canoas by Paul, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caño Cristales by Paul, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Coastline surrounding Morro mico by Paul, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Morro mico island by Paul, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Morro mico island at sunset by Paul, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombian Choco coastline by Paul, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombian Choco coastline by Paul, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Villanueva by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Los Nevados National Park by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nevado del Ruiz volcano by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cocora Valley by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Southwest of Antioquia by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Southwest of Antioquia by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Betania (Antioquia), Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Betania (Antioquia), Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Betania (Antioquia), Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Antioquia, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Jardin by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Fredonia by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Farallones de La Pintada by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Jurubirá, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Utria National Park, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nuquí, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nuquí, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guacamayas, Boyacá. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

NUQUÍ, Colombia (dic07-ene08) by carlos garcia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

28 by Lugares Magicos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caño Cristales Macarena Meta by Lugares Magicos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caño Cristales Macarena Meta by Lugares Magicos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caño Cristales Macarena Meta by Lugares Magicos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

28 by Lugares Magicos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

43 by Lugares Magicos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Hotel Pijiba Nuquí by Lugares Magicos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Playa de Termales by Jairo Páez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El salto de la ballena jorobada by Jairo Páez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

P1340374 by Fernando Duarte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

P1340389 by Fernando Duarte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nuquí by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nuquí by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nuquí by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

exploring by Chris Penker, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

1 by Lugares Magicos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

P1340304 by Fernando Duarte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mirador en Araracuara 2 by Adriana Puerta, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSCN3697 by Adriana Puerta, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSCN4559 by Adriana Puerta, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSCN4708 by Adriana Puerta, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Vaupes River - Mitu - Enero 2018 - Wret Group by Manakin Nature Tours, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Green-tailed Goldenthroat - Inirida by Manakin Nature Tours, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cerros de Mavecure - Inirida (6) by Manakin Nature Tours, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Derby's wooly opossum (Caluromyx derbianus) by Paul, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sunset over Utria National park by Paul, en Flickr

Sunset over Utria National park 
Though sunsets can be hard to come by in the rainy months, they're certainly spectacular once they do appear.


Photo from the Jardin Botanico del Pacifico in the Colombian Choco.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caño Canoas by Paul, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caño Canoas by Paul, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sunrise over Caño Canoas by Paul, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

View from Raudal de Angosturas to the Rio Guayabero by Hannes Rada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Manizales Foto K60 Taringa


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Manizales Foto K60 Taringa


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Manizales Foto K60 Taringa


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Volcan Nevado del Ruiz , Manizales, Foto www.caldas.gov.co


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

MANIZALES by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Time Lapse Fundadores Manizales by Juan Manuel Ceballos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

COL_4315.jpg by Sasha Popovic, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Manizales - Recinto del Pensamiento-2 by Vic B, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

4 by Nicolás Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

6 by Nicolás Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

3 by Nicolás Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

7 by Nicolás Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia Summer 2018 by Ricky Fiedler, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Estación de Usaquén by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

P9030383 by t_y_l, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia Summer 2018 by Ricky Fiedler, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Reflejos circulares - circular reflections B-W by Luis FrancoR, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Laguna Siecha by Joan Gili, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PARQUE NACIONAL NATURAL ACHINGAZA, CASA DEL OSO DE ANTEOJOS ANDINO Y VENADO DE COLA BLANCA by ECOTURISMO ESTRATEGICO, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

sesquile 02 by juangallego75, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

061217 Visita obras del corredor Perimetral de Oriente-FR5 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Llanura by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Filandia by Mariano Maisonnave, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Armenia (16 of 94) by Photo 66 -The Picture Route by Daniel Weiler, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Filandia - Quindío by Adriana Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

En Filandia y Salento. Quindio. by Hector Hernando Romero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Old Town - Cartagena by Thomas Peddle, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Old Town - Cartagena by Thomas Peddle, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bienvenido A Colombia! by Thomas Peddle, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Street Art - Cartagena by Thomas Peddle, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Street Art - Cartagena by Thomas Peddle, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Quinta de San Pedro Alejandrino - Santa Marta by Thomas Peddle, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Old Town - Cartagena by Thomas Peddle, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Espejos represados by Adolfo Correa Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC01927 by Adolfo Correa Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

cafe by Adolfo Correa Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

dmicerroplateadoaltosanjose7 by Adolfo Correa Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC03155 by Adolfo Correa Silva, en Flickr
bosque seco en Antioquia Colombia, es un lugar distinto dentro de la Colombia húmeda y lluviosa


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DMI Páramos y bosques AA 4 by Adolfo Correa Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

farallones citara desde alto san jose3 by Adolfo Correa Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cañón del Río San Juan by Adolfo Correa Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

reflejos del alma by Adolfo Correa Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

bosques de niebla by Adolfo Correa Silva, en Flickr
DMI del Sistema de páramos y bosques altoandinos del noroccidente medio antioqueño


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Laguna de la Cocha by Freddy Lopez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nariño Colombia by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Amanecer en Buenavista by Rodolfo Jose Salcedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Valle del Cauca, meandro del rio Cauca by Rodolfo Jose Salcedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Museo Rayo by Rodolfo Jose Salcedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin título by Rodolfo Jose Salcedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Valle del río Cauca, Colombia by Rodolfo Jose Salcedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin título by Rodolfo Jose Salcedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rio Cauca by Rodolfo Jose Salcedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

040716 ruta del sol tramo 1-fp (17) by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

040716 ruta del sol tramo 1-fp (22) by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

040716 ruta del sol 2 (1) by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

040716 ruta del sol 2 (3) by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

040716 ruta del sol tramo 1-fp (8) by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

040716 puente San Jorge Córdoba-fp (1) by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Atardecer y reflejos - Sunset and reflections-new2 by Luis FrancoR, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

atardecer del pacifico by Luis FrancoR, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Laguna de la cocha - Cocha lagoon by Luis FrancoR, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bogota botanical garden_panoramic_3 by Luis FrancoR, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ensenada Ladrilleros Colombia by Luis FrancoR, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cueva la antigua, Villanueva Santander by Luis FrancoR, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Valle del cauca desde la Iberia by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El fotógrafo_FAV1149 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ventanas de Tisquizoque_FAV1611 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Amanecer / Sunrise_FAV2544 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ocreatus Underwoodii_FAV3188 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Río Samaná_FAV3403 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Volcán Nevado del Ruíz_FAV2813 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parque Natural de los Nevados_FAV2531 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Florían Santander, Colombia_FAV1582 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ventanas de Tisquizoque_FAV1655 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ventanas de Tisquizoque_FAV1715 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mesa de los Santos_FAV1071 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Las Gachas_FAV1412 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El Chicamocha_FAV1346 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El Duende_FAV1330 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El Roble_FAV1252 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Chicamocha_FAV1340 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

_FAV1257 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mesa de los Santos_FAV1020 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombian mountains FAV_0663 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Cerro Tusa, de paso hacia Urrao* FAV_0649 by Felix Velasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Vereda El Cedrito by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Feria de Las Flores 2016 Silletero con Silleta Monumental de 85 Kg. by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Aracataca - Magdalena - Colombia by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Oriente Antioqueño by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Atardecer en el río Magdalena by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salto del Tequendama. by Juan C. Vargas, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Urabá Colombia by Urabá Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Aburrá Norte by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Atardecer con tormenta by Tirso Fernán Tabares Carreño, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Regenschauer in Filandia, Quindío, Colombia by Jonathan Biedermann, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cliché, Salento, Quindio by Andrea López, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paisaje Boyacense by Nicolás Amado Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta by Nicolás Amado Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_6399 by Nicolás Amado Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

61. Yopal Casanare by Pedro Calderon, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Yopal by Carlos Quitana, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Barichara by Diego De Pol, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena de Indias by Diego De Pol, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bucaramanga to Mompox by Tomas Belcik, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Panorámica Valle del Cauca - Colombia by Carlos Alberto Lozano Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tintipan, IMG_0562 by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tintipan by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ayapel by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mongui, IMG_4514 by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PNN Cueva de Los Guacharos by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PNN Cueva de Los Guacharos by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PNN Cueva de Los Guacharos by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_7544 by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_5943 by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_8839-HDR by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_2770 by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_2996 by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_3410 by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_1264 by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_0911 by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_0533 by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_4409 by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PNN Gorgona by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PNN Gorgona by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PNN Gorgona by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PNN Gorgona by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PNN Gorgona by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PNN Gorgona by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cali entre luces by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Biblioteca municipal de Puerto Gaitán by Cormacarena, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cayó la noche, se hace de día by Santiago Lugo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Amanecer, Río Manacacias by Eder Quitian, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rio Meta by Eder Quitian, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

_MG_3904 by Eder Quitian, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Miranda by Eder Quitian, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tequendama by Eder Quitian, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cocuy desde abajo, muy abajo by Eder Quitian, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Girón by Eder Quitian, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Villavicencio by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Water Eye Beach - Guajira, Colombia by Marek Grote, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

40. Vallées de Palmiers de Quindio, Colombia-2.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Faro de El Morro 3 by Jaime Andres Herrera Villarreal, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Medellín nocturna. by David Bermúdez Medina, en Flickr


----------



## arisoriano (May 31, 2016)

Me encantó la bandera de Colombia en la fachada del edificio de epm 👏👏👏


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

MOMENTOS SAMARIOS by Jaime Andres Herrera Villarreal, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_6850 by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PNN Chingaza by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Casanare by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

CRUCE DE PALMARITO by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

BIOPARQUE LOS OCARROS by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PRIMAVERA URBANA by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PARQUE DE LOS LIBERTADORES by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Esculturas en Buenavista by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Casa del Pueblito Llanero by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cañon del Guayuriba by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

VACAVÍA? by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

En fila para la merienda by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ribera del Humea by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Arco Iris sobre Villavicencio by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

VENTA DE FRUTAS by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bioparque Los Ocarros by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mujer Vaquera by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mujer Vaquera by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pescadores en Cartagena by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PUEBLITO LLANERO by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

BOQUEMONTE GRANADA by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

CONJUNTO HABITAT VILLAVICENCIO by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parque de los Libertadores, Villavicencio  by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ronda Caño Buque by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Capilla by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

CARTAGENA by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cauca valley Oophaga site by Paul, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombian Choco coastline by Paul, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

... by Camilo Botero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Horizonte by Camilo Botero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puma, Vallé de Aburrá, Colombia by Camilo Botero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Capurganá, Chocó, Colombia. by Camilo Botero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Laguna de La Cocha, Nariño. by Camilo Botero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cusumbo mocoso (Nasuella olivacea) by Camilo Botero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Atardecer llanero. R.N.S.C El Lagunazo y Buenaventura, Trinidad, Casanare. by Camilo Botero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Meghan and Chris from Anchorage visiting "El Viaducto" in Antioquia, Colombia by Camilo Botero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Zorro perro (Cerdocyon thous) by Camilo Botero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caminos by Camilo Botero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Vereda Potrerillo by Camilo Botero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Estación del tren by Camilo Botero, en Flickr
*Zipaquira*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Figuras en piedra, indígenas by Camilo Botero, en Flickr
*Lugar: Monguí (Boyacá) Colombia.*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Altiplano cundiboyacense by Camilo Botero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Selvas by Camilo Botero, en Flickr
*Lugar: Cerro Azul, San José del Guaviare (Guaviare) Colombia.*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Viaducto by Camilo Botero, en Flickr
*Lugar: Camilo C - Fredonia (Antioquia) Colombia.*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pijao by Camilo Botero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caminos by Camilo Botero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Támesis by Camilo Botero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Montas, Cordillera Central by Camilo Botero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bosques by Camilo Botero, en Flickr
*Lugar: Reserva Mesenia Paramillo, Jardín. (Antioquia) Colombia.*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tití gris by Camilo Botero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Venado (Odocoileus virginianus). R.N.S.C El Lagunazo y Buenaventura, Trinidad, Casanare. by Camilo Botero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guatavita by Camilo Botero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cascada by Camilo Botero, en Flickr
*Lugar: Cocorná (Antioquia) Colombia.*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Perspectiva by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr
*Boyacá / Colombia
Feria del Balón*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Fachadas by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr
*Monguí / Boyacá*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Laguna de Cachalu, Duitama, Boyacá. by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_6755 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_0268 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_8329 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_8783 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Muelle Los Pegasos by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Zapatos viejos by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Convento de Santa Cruz de la Popa by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Isla Mucura, PANO 0002 by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

WINDSURF by Hotel Punta Faro, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

montañas_lluvia by mauricio montoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Canal del dique Barranquilla, Foto: elHeraldo


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Canal del dique Barranquilla, Foto: Dragadoshidraulicos


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Canal del dique Barranquilla, Foto: elHeraldo


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La vallée des palmiers by franfran37/fra.bous, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salento Quindio. by Luis FrancoR, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

quindio 3 by Leonardo Arévalo Muñoz, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Quindio by Rodolfo Jose Salcedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Viaje en Globo... Quindío by Cindy Vanessa Muñoz Quintero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cocora Valley | Valle del Cocora by Luciano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Baru Island Aerial View | Colombia by Luciano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tayrona National Park | Colombia by Luciano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tintipan Island | Colombia by Luciano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cabo de la vela | Colombia by Luciano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parque Tayrona, Colombia by Luciano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Turpial cabecirrojo- Icterus auricapillus- ORANGE- CROWNED ORIOLE by Carlos Alberto Arias Aristizabal, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mina de Sal Nemocon - Nemocon Salt Mine view_2 by Luis FrancoR, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cundinamarca by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Casa Terracota by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Boyacá by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Boyaca (puente, iza, Cuitiva y Laguna de Tota) by oscar augusto almanzar mendoza, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Arcoiris by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santa Marta, Colombia by Nikki Machell, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santa Marta, Colombia by Nikki Machell, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santa marta-Colombia by Cristhian Castaño, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sun set. by Jefferson Castañeda, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Playa Cañaveral, Parque Nacional Natural Tayrona, Santa Marta, Colombia by Max, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_0091 by Sergio Ortiz, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC02422_1 by Belkis Beltran, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Had some amazing hikes in the Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta, Minca. A bunch of adventures, with machete through the jungle... by Nicolas Soehlemann, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Gaira Magdalena Colombia, P1020401-Pano_WB by Federico Gómez Drufovka, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

20170809_162533 by lightningwizard, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santa Marta 20170809_161750 by lightningwizard, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sta. Marta, 20170730_171038 by lightningwizard, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parte del Parque nacional natural Farallones de Cali con Pico Pance, su cumbre mas alta con 4200 m de altura, al amanecer, visto desde La Buitrera, Valle del Cauca, Colombia by David Haelterman, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

201018 sobrevuelo obras Puente Pumarejo-fp8 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

131018 taller construyendo país Uribia, Guajira -fp14 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

100918 sobrevuelo circunvalar de la prosperidad y viaducto ciénaga de la virgen -fp15 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

[/url]Snowline by Rob, en Flickr[/IMG]
*El volcán nevado del Tolima, o Dulima (río de nieve en lengua indígena) es una de las montañas más hermosas y de mayor reto en su ascensión en Colombia. Su cumbre está a 5.250 metros sobre el nivel del mar; un ascenso exigente, que no requiere de conocimientos técnicos de escalada, pero sí de un buen estado físico y toda la disposición mental de permanecer 4 días seguidos sobrellevando las condiciones de la montaña.
/
The snow-covered volcano of Tolima, or Dulima (river of snow in the indigenous language) is one of the most beautiful and challenging mountains in its ascent in Colombia. Its summit is at 5,250 meters above sea level; a demanding ascent, which does not require technical knowledge of climbing, but of a good physical condition and all the mental disposition to stay 4 days in a row, coping with the conditions of the mountain.*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Volcán Nevado del Tolima by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

San Cipriano, Colombia by Ben Perek, en Flickr
*San Cipriano is well known for its unique transportation system; to get there from Cordoba, you must travel using small, flat, open train carts called "brujitas", which *


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

San Cipriano, Colombia by Ben Perek, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Park Tayrona, Colombia by Ben Perek, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Park Tayrona, Colombia by Ben Perek, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Park Tayrona, Colombia by Ben Perek, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Park Tayrona, Colombia by Ben Perek, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Park Tayrona, Colombia by Ben Perek, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Park Tayrona, Colombia by Ben Perek, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Park Tayrona, Colombia by Ben Perek, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena, Colombia by Ben Perek, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia 2010 San Cipriano LR by MMwally, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

San Cipriano, Valle del Cauca by hilcias78, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parapente au Dessus du Canyon de Chicamocha by Julien Vidal, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Jardin, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cucunuba by Daniela Botero Aldana, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia_14-15-198 by Matt, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Plaza de San Pedro by Hernan Linetzky Mc-Manus, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia2016-50 by Matt, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia2016-94 by Matt, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia2016-219 by Matt, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

untitled 2018-663.jpg by David Reissman, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Fuquene by miguel vanegas, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia - Parque Nacional Natural Tayrona by Ita Mar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bogotá, Colombia - 09-2018 by Emilio Vargas, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

light at the end of the tunel by juangallego75, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

the street art by juangallego75, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

construction by juangallego75, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

the road continuation by juangallego75, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

MONUMENTO LOS PEGASOS by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paisaje Amazónico en Belén de los Andaquíes Caquetá by Luis Polo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Amanecer en el piedemonte andino-amazónico caqueteño by Luis Polo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tormenta en las selvas de Caquetá, Colombia. by Luis Polo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Microrhopias quixensis by Luis Polo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Los caminos de la Guaneña (The ways of Guaneña) by Luis Polo, en Flickr
*San Jose, Narino, Colombia*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

P6070113.jpg by Klima- og miljødepartementet, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rio Caquetá by ashley hill, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ceremonia de ascenso Oficiales de Policia Colombia by Policía Nacional de los colombianos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Florencia Visita Misión Unión Europea by Prosperidad Social, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Playa Bonita, Colombia by Zorqie, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Vista cráter la olleta, nevado del ruiz by @Engalochadox, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cocora Valley - Colombia by Julian David Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_20180613_120552 by Alban NomadMapper, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Marcha SOS Universidades Públicas Bogotá Colombia by Gabriel Guerrero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bahia Solano-44 by Josue Jonatan Alcala Teran, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bahia Solano-4 by Josue Jonatan Alcala Teran, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bahia Solano-32 by Josue Jonatan Alcala Teran, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bahia Solano-34 by Josue Jonatan Alcala Teran, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bahia Solano-33 by Josue Jonatan Alcala Teran, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bahia Solano-40 by Josue Jonatan Alcala Teran, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bahia Solano-45 by Josue Jonatan Alcala Teran, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Playa La Cuevita-13, Pacific Ocean, Colombia by Josue Jonatan Alcala Teran, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mar Caribe, Caribbean Sea by Josue Jonatan Alcala Teran, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Iglesia Nuestra Sra de Chiquinquira by Josue Jonatan Alcala Teran, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tayrona by brunomalfondet, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Koguis en el Parque Tayrona by Alberto Peña Kay, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Boyacà by Vincenzo Monaco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Giant dolls / Transe Express- Manizales by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr
*Festival Internacional de Teatro de Manizales 2018*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Giant dolls / Transe Express by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr
*Festival Internacional de Teatro de Manizales 2018*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Marcha SOS Universidades Públicas Bogotá Colombia by Gabriel Guerrero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Iglesia Sesquilé-1.jpg by poderalca, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sopa Loca by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr
*Festival Internacional de Teatro de Manizales 2018*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tranvía de Medellín - Colombia by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Aotus brumbracki by Maira A Holguín Ruiz, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Festival de luces de Villa de Leyva - Magenta y amarillo by Laura Olejua, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Catedral de Guatape, Antioquía, Colombia by andres pavia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Golden Sunset, Santa Marta- Colombia. by Andrea Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Siluetas by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Centro de Convenciones at night by Carlos Bustamante Restrepo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

paraglider over Minca by David Passerat de la chapelle, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

On top of Yupati by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sunset at La Pedrera by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

The plane by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

120718 Villa Garzón-San José de Fragua Caquetá -fp18 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

120718 sobrevuelo Santana - San Miguel Putumayo-fp28 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Spectacular beach from a distance by Carlos Bustamante Restrepo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Fishing at sunrise by Carlos Bustamante Restrepo, en Flickr
*Pijino, Magdalena, Colombia*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Fantasy rocks by Carlos Bustamante Restrepo, en Flickr
*Guachaca, Magdalena, Colombia*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cloudy Tayrona by Carlos Bustamante Restrepo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

ARC Gloria leaving the city by Carlos Bustamante Restrepo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sundown composition IV by Carlos Bustamante Restrepo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

San Pedro Claver from a distance by Carlos Bustamante Restrepo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cerro de la Popa at night by Carlos Bustamante Restrepo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Castillogrande at sundown by Carlos Bustamante Restrepo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Plaza de los Coches at sundown by Carlos Bustamante Restrepo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cafe del Mar at sunset by Carlos Bustamante Restrepo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by Jill Diedrich & Dean Gunnison, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bogota lights, Colombia is not a hole in the ground as many first world people might think! by Sebastian Di Domenico, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Amazon landscape by Sebastian Di Domenico, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Lost in the paramo by Sebastian Di Domenico, en Flickr
*The paramo ecosystem suplies water to the mayor cities of Colombia. It is highly endangered due agriculture expansion and climate change.*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Polychrus marmoratus by Sebastian Di Domenico, en Flickr
*Polychrus marmoratus 
One of the most beautiful lizards found in Santa Maria, Boyaca.*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by Sanofi Pasteur, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bananas by mimmopellicola, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Getsemani graffiti, Cartagena by Tom Frohnhofer, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

2015 - Montenegro, Colombia; Parque del Cafe by Familia Sanchez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cable Car by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Calles del Parque Nacional del Café by Melissa Labrador, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

20150819 3577 152 by Hugo Zea, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Andes by Camilo Andrés Ángel Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paisaje Cafetero by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nairo Quintana, orgullo campesino by alter eddie, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Enthausiastic Nairo Quintana fans by Thomas van Bracht, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Visitante en el llano by Álvaro Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nubes llaneras by Álvaro Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombian landscape by Álvaro Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

National Natural Park by Álvaro Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cajamarca, Tolima. by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ortega, Tolima by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DJI_0018 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tolima DSC_8160 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_7223 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tolima by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_8287 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr
*Cosecha de Arracacha en Cajamarca-Tolima*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_0201 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paperos en Iza, Boyacá. by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_2638 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_4911 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_3027 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_0554 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Boyaca, DSC_9793 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_2974 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr
*Vidal Valbuena.
Cocuy, Boyacá.
2014*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Venado, Boyacá by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Aquitania, Boyacá by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_5803 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Vereda Teguas de Campohermoso, Boyacá,. by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_9753 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_9249-Pano by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Potatoes field DSC_2638 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Lago de Tota by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_2986 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr
*Raul "El Mono"
Aquitania-Boyaca.
Foto: Lucas Rodriguez ©*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tasco, Boyacá by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr
*Haciendo harina de los siete granos...*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Multitud by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DJI_0039 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_4827 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_2798 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_9995 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_3418-2 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_0375 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Lago de Tota by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Policarpa, Aquitania-Boyacá. by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Aquitania-Boyacá by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_3960-2 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_1938 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_5876 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parroquia Nuestra Señora de Guadalupe by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parroquia Nuestra Señora de Guadalupe by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guane ...corregimiento de Barichara Santander by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Barichara, Santander by redBus Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

7D2_7973 by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

cañon del rio Chicamocha by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Charalá, Santander. Colombia by MAO PIZARRO, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Piedecuesta, Santander, Colombia by ((( o ))), en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cúcuta by redBus Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Thalurania colombica fannyi by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DESDE LA PLAYA DE LA ARTILLERIA - CARTAGENA DE INDIAS by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

3473 Cartagena, Colombia. Castillo San Felipe de Barajas (1657) by Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena DJI_0188 by APM Terminals, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

20180102 010 4438 Old Town, Cartagena, Bolívar, Colombia.jpg by John Mason - www.jmpostcards.uk, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

CASTILLO DE SAN FELIPE DE BARAJAS by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

LAGUNA DE CHAMBACÚ by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

San Agustin nuestra sra de lourdes by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Obando by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salto el mortiño by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Estrecho del Magdalena by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Estrecho Del Magdalena by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Shakira 2 by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

TRYCHERA 4 by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

LA TUSA 2 by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

LA TUSA 1 by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

JARDIN PLAZA 8 by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Carretera Jardín Pereira 1 by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

CAMINATA GARRUCHA 3 by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

ANDES 1 by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin título by ((( o ))), en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin título by ((( o ))), en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santa Marta by ((( o ))), en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin título by ((( o ))), en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin título by ((( o ))), en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cañon del Chicamocha by ((( o ))), en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bucaramanga by ((( o ))), en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Juan Felipe Gómez Bucaramanga Parque de los Sarrapios edificio Olimpo - Cabecera by ((( o ))), en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bucaramanga by ((( o ))), en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by Rodrigo Ruiz, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salamina Colombia by Ronne Vinkx, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Abismo by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia Bahia Solano 2108_5 by carduemar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia, Tatacoa desert, HDR photo by Pavel Jehlicka, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ferrocarril Dorada Chiriguaná by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ferrocarril Dorada Chiriguaná by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Savanna hawk - Buteugallus meridionalis - Gavilan Sabanero, Chigorodo Antioquia Colombia. by David Cespedes, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Chigorodó by Juliana Arango Alvarez, en Flickr
*Forest Tunnel*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Arboletes Cierre FEST by Prosperidad Social, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Arboletes Cierre FEST by Prosperidad Social, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Arboletes Cierre FEST by Prosperidad Social, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Daivi, el sonidista by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena - Colombia 2018 DSC_4007 by C M, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by nzspen, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia - Salento by Cindy Brouwers, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Coffeeland L'uomo Delmonte by Gianni Parola, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El Laguito - Cartagena de Indias by Victor D'Agata, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Getsemani Street Art by Stewart Cooke, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena DSC_4267 by C M, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Getsemani Street Art by Stewart Cooke, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Getsemani neighbourhood, Cartagena by Tom Frohnhofer, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Getsemani by Stewart Cooke, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Dominiq Herrera. Modelo Cartagena mulata by Cele León, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

News of the Day by Robert Gorden, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Red-headed Barbet Male by Robert Oelman, en Flickr
*Eubucco bourcierii
Birds of Colombia
Km 18, Via al Mar, Valle del Cauca*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cloud over the bay by Carlos Bustamante Restrepo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Green Honeycreeper Male by Robert Oelman, en Flickr
*Chlorophanes spiza
Birds of Colombia
Km 18, Via al Mar, Valle del Cauca*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Blue-winged Mountain Tanager by Robert Oelman, en Flickr
*Anisognathus somptuosus
Birds of Colombia
Chicoral, near Dapa, Valle del Cauca*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Collared Trogon by Robert Oelman, en Flickr
*Trogon collaris
Birds of Colombia
Km 28, Via al Mar, Valle del Cauca*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Golden Tanager by Robert Oelman, en Flickr
*Tangara arthus
Birds of Colombia
Km 27, Via al Mar, Valle del Cauca*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Black-throated Mango Male by Robert Oelman, en Flickr
*Anthracothorax nigricollis
Birds of Colombia
Tinamú Birding, San Peregrino, Dept Caldas*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Inspire 1 Pro desde un DJI Phantom 3. @compudemano, #cadadiamejor #photo #photooftheday #dji #drone #quadcopter #Quality #igerspereira by Compudemano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena at Night by hjimenez09, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena Panorama Downtown & Bocagrande by hjimenez09, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena old and new...contrast by hjimenez09, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Palmira, Valle del Cauca, Colombia CO'18 0207 by H."Taggi" Tagmann, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

121017 sobrevuelo via Neiva - Mocoa , puente Balseadero represa del Quimbo Huila12 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

121017 sobrevuelo via Neiva - Mocoa , puente Balseadero represa del Quimbo Huila17 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cascada la Lindosa by Ferran Altimiras, en Flickr
*Palestina, Huila, Colombia*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cascada la Lindosa by Ferran Altimiras, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

121017 sobrevuelo via Neiva - Mocoa , puente Balseadero represa del Quimbo Huila27 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

121017 sobrevuelo via Neiva - Mocoa , puente Balseadero represa del Quimbo Huila23 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Saliendo de Popayan hacia Pitalito by jcortiz1, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PITALITO HUILA_ by Ministerio del Interior Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tangara chrysotis - Golden-eared Tanager - Tangara Orejidorada - Tángara Pechirrufa 06 by Juan José Arango, en Flickr
*Birds of Colombia,.Location shot photo, vereda Verdeyaco, way Mocoa to Pitalito.*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La vallée by Presque rendu.., en Flickr 
*L'arrivée à Sibundoy est un vrai régal.. splendide ! Surtout réchauffée par un soleil d'après pluie.. Ou c'est la fatigue qui me rend gaga.. sais pu.. veux pas savoir.. veux juste voir.. et descendre vers un repas chaud, une douche froide et un lit sec../ 
The arrival in Sibundoy is a real treat .. splendid! Especially warmed by a sun after rain .. Or it's fatigue that makes me gaga .. know pu .. want to know .. just want to see .. and get down to a hot meal, a cold shower and a bed dry..*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ethnobotany by Michele Dunham, en Flickr
*Ethnobotany 
Spirituality

Brugmansia has been used as a religious plant by many groups of native people. The Sibundoy, the indigenous people of the Sibundoy Valley of south Colombia, were the first to cultivate Brugmansia for religious uses. Only the shamans are allowed to drink the cold-water extracts of the fresh leaves, called Kamasa or the ‘jaguar inebriant’, as it would be dangerous for the rest of the population. It is only consumed during the waning moon and is sipped over the course of three hours, as it would be too toxic to drink all at once. Brugmansia x candida contains atropine, scopolamine, and hyoscyamine, all of which are toxic and cause hallucinations in addition to muscle weakness, high blood pressure, paralysis, and comas. Shamans that ingest Kamasa slip into a coma that may last up to 3 days. An assistant will watch over their bodies to ensure safety, but also to record anything they might say while in their trance-like state. Kamasa is only consumed by the Sibundoy for religious insight. Sibundoy shamans say that they typically see giant snakes in their visions induced by Kamasa. Native healers from Peru also use Brugmansia x candida for spiritual insight, but more for the purpose of clairvoyance. The shamans consume a juice from the leaves or flowers that is often mixed with alcohol or sugar in a concoction called cimera. The Tzeltal, a Maya people of highland Chiapas, Mexico, smoke the dried leaves for divination – although this can be very dangerous because Brugmansia is most toxic when absorbed through mucus membranes.

Medicine

Brugmansia is also used for medicinal purposes. The Sibundoy people of the Sibundoy Valley of south Colombia make plaster from the flowers and leaves and apply it to tumors and skin irritations. They also treat fevers by soaking patients in a decoction made from the flowers.*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tersina viridis - Swallow Tanager - Tangara Golondrina - Azulejo Golondrina 05 by Juan José Arango, en Flickr
*Birds of Colombia, 
Colombia is a country of beautiful birds and with the greatest diversity of birds in the world.
On the famous "trampoline of birds": road that leads from Mocoa to Sibundoy.*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Atlapetes leucopis - White-rimmed Brush-Finch - Atlapetes Embridado - Gorrión Montés Pardusco 02 by Juan José Arango, en Flickr
*On the "trampoline of birds", formerly called springboard of death. It is the road that from Mocoa leads to Sibundoy. Wonderful place full of beautiful birds.*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sibundoy-56 by Camilo Cuartas, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/Y4smp1 by Canal Institucional TV, en Flickr
*An ancestral legacy preserved and headed by Marcelino Chindoy, woven by hand on looms from Sibundoy (Putumayo).

Photo courtesy: Mercedes Salazar*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

sibundoy- putumayo by Kum D-N Mala Gana, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

ecoturismo putumayo fotos de mocoa departamento viaje aventura trip travel sibundoy logo bandera hotel hostal (140) by Ecoturismo Mocoa Putumayo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

En el municipio de Sibundoy, Putumayo, el Director de Asuntos Indígenas de minInterior Horacio Guerrero, se reunió con las comunidades Inga y Kamentsa, para presentarles su plan de trabajo desde el Ministerio. by Ministerio del Interior Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

En el municipio de Sibundoy, Putumayo, el Director de Asuntos Indígenas de minInterior Horacio Guerrero, se reunió con las comunidades Inga y Kamentsa, para presentarles su plan de trabajo desde el Ministerio. by Ministerio del Interior Colombia/ 
In the municipality of Sibundoy, Putumayo, the Director of Indigenous Affairs of minInterior Horacio Guerrero, met with the Inga and Kamentsa communities, to present their work plan from the Ministry. by Ministry of the Interior Colombia,, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

En el municipio de Sibundoy, Putumayo, el Director de Asuntos Indígenas de minInterior Horacio Guerrero, se reunió con las comunidades Inga y Kamentsa, para presentarles su plan de trabajo desde el Ministerio. by Ministerio del Interior Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

&#55356;&#57092;&#55356;&#57138;&#55356;&#57313;&#55357;&#56567; * Sibundoy valley. Valle de Sibundoy. @idpacifico @idcolombia @idlatino @pasto_narino_colombia @san_juan_de_pasto_narino @narinoturismo @corazon_de_pasto_ @waycorigen @pasto_narino @turis by Elkin Vallejo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Valle de Sibundoy (Sibundoy Valley), Putumayo by Eiyco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sibundoy Valley, Narino, Colombia by Ron Parsons, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sibundoy by Lucien Belleville, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

caminos veredales Sibundoy Putumayo. by karlos kastro, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Streptosolen jamesonii (Benth.) Miers by Brayan Coral Jaramillo, en Flickr
*Scientific Name: Streptosolen jamesonii (Benth.) Miers
Family: Solanaceae
Located: Sibundoy Putumayo
Colombia*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Recorrido del Viceministro Luis Gomez al Valle de Sibundoy para la entrega de titulos de constitución y ampliación territorial en el Putumayo. by Ministerio del Interior Colombia, en Flickr
*indigenous kid of Putumayo, Colombia*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Recorrido del Viceministro Luis Gomez al Valle de Sibundoy para la entrega de titulos de constitución y ampliación territorial en el Putumayo. by Ministerio del Interior Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Recorrido del Viceministro Luis Gomez al Valle de Sibundoy para la entrega de titulos de constitución y ampliación territorial en el Putumayo. by Ministerio del Interior Colombia, en Flickr
*Putumayo Natives
Photo: David Oliveros*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Recorrido del Viceministro Luis Gomez al Valle de Sibundoy para la entrega de titulos de constitución y ampliación territorial en el Putumayo. by Ministerio del Interior Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Recorrido del Viceministro Luis Gomez al Valle de Sibundoy para la entrega de titulos de constitución y ampliación territorial en el Putumayo. by Ministerio del Interior Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Collared Inca by njd201, en Flickr
*Collared Inca 
1/20/16
Sibundoy, Putumayo, Colombia*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Alimento de oro. Bello y delicioso Maíz. legendario alimento de nuestros pueblos, que tu semilla no nos falte Pintada para Finalizar IndiPallaku Cabildo Inga San Andres/// Valle del Sibundoy /// Putumayo Pinta Putumayo Solo queda Agradecer Niño Diego Sh/

Gold food. Beautiful and delicious corn. legendary food of our people, that your seed does not miss us Painted to Finish IndiPallaku Cabildo Inga San Andres /// Valley of the Sibundoy /// Putumayo Pinta Putumayo It is only to be Thankful Child Diego Sh  by ApuSiloé, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ciccaba albitarsis by Brayan Coral Jaramillo, en Flickr
*Ciccaba albitarsis 
Common Name: Búho ocelado
Scintific Name: Ciccaba albitarsis
English name : Rufous-banded Owl
Location: On Vereda Bellavista Sibundoy Putumayo
Colombia*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Crimson-mantled Woodpecker (Colaptes rivolii) by Brayan Coral Jaramillo, en Flickr
*Crimson-mantled Woodpecker (Colaptes rivolii)
Sibundoy Putumayo
Colombia*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Chontaduro, fruit of pacific coast *


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Colombia Amazonas
Most wild and amazing place in Colombia*







Paraiso by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr
*Puerto Nariño, Amazonas, Colombia*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El saludo del delfín rosado/ the pink dolphin greeting by Sofía Henao, en Flickr
*Río, Amazonas, Colombia*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Port Nariño, Amazonas by ZulUft, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Washing with butterflies - Colombian Amazon by louis lammertyn, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pto. Nariño P9030390 by t_y_l, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Port Nariño P9030385 by t_y_l, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Port Nariño 20180115 115620_4 by Hugo Zea, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

P9030384 by t_y_l, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puerto Nariño (1) by Sergio Daniel Forero Gomez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia Amazon 85 copy by McGography, en Flickr
*flooded rain forest*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puerto Nariño, Amazonas by DIWX10, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Leticia / Puerto Nariño by White Rabbit, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puerto Nariño Amazonas, Colombia DSC_0496 by Ben Perek, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puerto Narino Pier by worm600, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_0405 by Ben Perek, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_0161 by Ben Perek, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puerto Nariño AmazonasDSC_0106 by Ben Perek, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_0090 by Ben Perek, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_0362 by Ben Perek, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_0404-2 by Ben Perek, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_0281 by Ben Perek, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_0310-2 by Ben Perek, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_0471 by Ben Perek, en Flickr
*Amazonas Colombia*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

The chiefs Maloka | Jirijirimo by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Raudal Jirijirimo | Vaupes by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Raudal de Jirijirimo by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*PNN Chiribiquete Araracuara
Tierra formandoce*​
Chorros de Mazaca by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Zaramaro by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr
*Puerto Yavilla, Caqueta, Colombia*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El Paujil by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guacamayas by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cascadas en El Estrecho PNN Chiribiquete by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rio Caqueta by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Chorro Cañón de El Diablo by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PNN Chiribiquete Tepuy Caqueta by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Gamitana Araracuara Foto Colombia Oculta by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Yari Chiribiquete by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Anaconda bebe Rio Yari Aracuara Caqueta by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Los Tempuy Chiribiquete by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tepuy Chiribiquete PNN Caqueta by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sobrevuelo PNN Chiribiquete Caqueta by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

HD Tempuy y selva Chiribiquete Caqueta by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mil Islas Rio Mesay /thousand islands Mesay River by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

ARARACUARA by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Il rio Mocoa (2) by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Il rio Mocoa by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Travesías by Mauricio Romero Mendoza, en Flickr
*Río Putumayo.*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rio Magdalena by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mompox. Atardecer en el río grande de la Magdalena. by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mompox to San Pedro, Magdalena River by Tomas Belcik, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Calles de Mompox por el Río Magdalena by Carlos Barrero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Río Bedón by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cascada del río Bedón by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rio Guapi by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

rio La Vieja by elpodercolombiano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Reserva La Salvajina, Cauca River by hilcias78, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

38 - Back to Rio Cauca by La Pintada Colombia where we... by Maggie Woo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La pintada, Cauca river by orlando oviedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Hotel Pipinta entre La Pintada e Irra (Antioquia) by luisfernando19, en Flickr
Vista del río Cauca, espectacular!


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cañon del Rio Dagua, vista arriba de la via al Oceano pacifico, Valle del Cauca, Colombia by David Haelterman, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cauca River, Valle del Cauca by Este País SÍ Tiene Arreglo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

My homeland... by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr
Cauca Valley


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parque Nacional Farallones de Cali by James A. Comiskey, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

panoramica Rio Cauca Cerro tusa by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Queremal - Valle del Cauca by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nubes desde "Pico de loro" by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

"Manto de la Virgen" waterfall by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cascada "Manto de la Virgen" by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tierra fértil - Fertile land by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr
Roldanillo, Valle del Cauca, Colombia


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Volcán Nevado del Tolima - Colombia by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Chamán - mural en Salento by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tunel - La explanación -La Boquia -Quindio by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santa Rita waterfall -La Boquia -Quindio by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bosque de Palmas - Alto Toche - Tolima by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr
palm woodland


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Congreso de fantasmas - Desierto de la Tatacoa - Colombia. /ghost Congress, tatacoa Dessert - Colombia by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr
Villa vieja - Departamento del Huila - Colombia


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

trekking Tatacoa by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tatacoa by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Desierto de La Tatacoa - Huila - Colombia by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

"La Tatacoa" desert by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cóndor de los Andes (Vultur gryphus) by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cañon de Rio Claro - Jamundi - Colombia by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tormenta en Cali - Colombia by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santuario "Las Lajas" - Ipiales - Colombia by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El Naya by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nubes misticas farallones NNP by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Balcones Panorama by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr
3.500 m.s.n.m.
Amanecer Campamento Balcones - Farallones de Cali - Cordillera Occidental - Colombia /Dawn Camp Balcones - Farallones de Cali Park- Andean Western Range Mountain


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Velo - velum by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nubes doradas by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nubes sobre el Valle del Cauca by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Neblina layers by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Hacia "Pico de Loro" by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sendero by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Panorama Santiago de Cali al amanecer - Panorama Cali at dawn by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cali- Jamundi -Pance -Pico loro by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Amanecer Santiago de Cali - Dawn Santiago de Cali city by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Contemplación Nevado del Tolima - Colombia by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guardián de las olas by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

CAMINERIA by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sunrise by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Volcán Nevado del Huila - Colombia by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr
Volcán Nevado del Huila, Cordillera Central de los Andes con 5364 mts.
Take Balcones, Farallones de Cali-Cordillera Occidental.
Nevado del Huila volcano 5364 mts.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Abrazo - hug by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en FlickrCristo Rey escultura - Santiago de Cali - Colombia


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nubes y palmas by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nubes y Montañas by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santiago de Cali - Atardecer by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

"Pico de loro" by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Neblina sobre el Valle by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La barca - the boat by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caminería 2 by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

camino a la Escuela by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

camino by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caminería 6 by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Azufrera by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

camino 2 by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bosque de niebla by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Comunidad Amazónica 2 by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guacamaya roja - Ara macao by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Casa flotante 2 - Houseboat by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El árbol que Camina - Walking tree - Amazonas by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Laguna del Encanto by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caño Cristales - The most beautiful river in the world by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Arbol Yarumo o guarumbo by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Delicadeza - (Pyrocephalus rubinus - Vermilion Flycatcher - Mosquero Cardenal - Titiribí Pechirojo) by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santuario "Las Lajas" by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santuario de "Las Lajas" by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bogotá by Silvia Sagone, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bogotá - Parque central Bavaria by Laura Olejua, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

dronephotomonserrate-3 by sylviahalpern, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Laguna de Tota, Aquitania, Colombia by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Storm over Bogotá by Piotr Lewandowski, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bogota 1 (14 of 95) by Photo 66 -The Picture Route by Daniel Weiler, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC07638 by Pigalle_boy, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

convento bogota 2018 by Donatello Carloti Torregroza V, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Monserrate Bogotá by Ronne Vinkx, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bogotá, IMG_3866 by G A A B, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Plaza de Caycedo, Cali 
Foto: elpais.com.co


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Photo: Wilfredo Amaya, Album: Sur de Bolivar, Colombia


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Photo: Wilfredo Amaya, album: Sur de Bolivar, Colombia


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Photo: Wilfredo Amaya, album: Sur de Bolivar, Colombia


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Photo: Wilfredo Amaya, album: Sur de Bolivar, Colombia


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Photo: Wilfredo Amaya, album: Sur de Bolivar, Colombia


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Los Cerros de Mavecure comunidad- Guainia / Mavecure Hills. Photo: Wilfredo Amaya Roncancio


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Volcán Cumbal, Pupiales, Nariño. Photo: Huber Armando Mora Portillo


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La primavera en el Jardin, El Jardin, Antioquia. Photo: Adriana Zapata Medina


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Vuela sin miedo y sube más alto - Sopó, Cundinamarca. Photo: Henry Alexander Tovar Suarez


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

The Liberty - Cauca river canyon, West of Antioquia, Colombia Photo: Camilo Duque Dazzy


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Llanos de Arauca, Arauca. Photo: Jaime Otoniel Perez Munevar


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Torre del reloj, centro histórico Cartagena de Indias. Photo: Andres Mauricio Lesmes Penagos


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bella tormenta- Salento, Quindio. Photo: José Antonio L. Releguí.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cali Colombia by Albert Alfonso Tempette, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cali August 2018 by Albert Alfonso Tempette, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Orquídea Catleya by Oscar Marino Cruz García, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

CLUB CAMPESTRE DE CALI, COLOMBIA by PGA TOUR LA PGA TOUR, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Montañas en Quindío - Colombia by Oscar Marino Cruz García, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pescadores en Quinamayo - Colombia by Oscar Marino Cruz García, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Río Cali by Oscar Marino Cruz García, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Campeonato Mundial de Ciclismo Cali 2014 by Oscar Marino Cruz García, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by monpseudo?, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

16 Ritacuba Blanco by Deiro Gonzalez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parque Nacional Los Nevados IMG_0538-HDR (1) by Fernando Londoño, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ciénaga El Llanito. by Rafael José Espinosa Ortega, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Taller construyendo Pais en Leticia, Amazonas. by Ministerio del Interior Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Taller construyendo Pais en Leticia, Amazonas by Ministerio del Interior Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/zvpPVX Iglesia Leticia_2, Amazonas by [/url]Victor Hugo Hernandez T...[/url] en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Transporte de carga en el amazonas by Patton, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Amazonas river, Colombia-DSC03399 by josebuenon, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Amazonas arm river, Colombia  by Patton, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC03911.Leticia. Gatebilde ved hotell Anaconda. by Berit Christophersen, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Maloca Makuna Km.11 Leticia , Amazonas - 41 by jespacan, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Amazon Journeys - Banana Boat, Colombia by Oliver Davis, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Amazon Journey by Oliver Davis, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Leticia Amazonas, peruvian boat DSC_0468 by NickDun, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Arquitectura y lugar by German Ramirez Forero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Amazon river, ColombiaIMG00614-20110619-1800 by El-Fotografo-Bta, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/ddB4sT LETICIA Colombie by Laurent Bovet en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/dcSEtH Caldas, COLOMBIA by Laurent Bovet en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/ddB62P Tierradentro, COLOMBIA by Laurent Bovet en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/dn1ECD Cocuy - Colombia by Laurent Bovet en Flickr
the friendly and nice peasant people


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/ddBd5w Church, Barichara Santander, Colombia by Laurent Bovet en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

cañon de chicamocha by pochovelas, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

A family of tropical screech owl (Megascops choliba) by Sebastian Di Domenico, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

rain is comming 7D2_1267 by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nuquí by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

De sierra a Sierra by Felipe Abreo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Lagunas de Siecha by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cuchillas de Bocagrande, Sumapaz by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Opisthocomus hoazin-Curiplaya, Putumayo, Colombia 7D2_7163 by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

boat 7D2_8767 by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

having fun by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

On top of Yupati by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr
Looking at Caqueta River, Colombian Amazon


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sunset at La Pedrera-Cerro Yupati, Colombian Amazon  by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

7D2_8464 by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Medellín, Colombia by zug55, en Flickr
View of downtown Medellín from the Cerro Nutibara (Nutibara Hill).


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santa Fe de Antioquia: Puente de Occidente by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Medellín: Edificio Dirección General Bancolombia by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Manizales: Ecoparque Los Yarumos by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Manizales: Basílica Inmaculada Concepción by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Gabanes by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bogotá: Iglesia de San Agustín by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

The Tatacoa Desert at night by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

The Tatacoa Desert at night by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cocora Valley, Salento, Quindío by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/f1X5cR San Andres Isla, Colombia by Daniela Hernandez de Alba en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pasteando by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin título by David Chennells, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Copa América 2016 by hilcias78, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin título by David Chennells, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin título by David Chennells, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Día de Mercado, en Silvia-Cauca Market Day, Silvia Cauca by hilcias78, en Flickr
ilvia es un municipio colombiano en el oriente del departamento del Cauca, ubicado sobre un valle alto (2620 msnm) en la cordillera central de Colombia. Está conformado por seis resguardos indígenas: Ambaló, Guambía, Kisgo, Pitayó, Quichaya y Tumburao; la zona campesina y el casco urbano. La cabecera Municipal está ubicada entre el río Piendamó y la Quebrada Manchay, a una distancia de 59 Kilómetros de la ciudad capital del Departamento, Popayán.

La población de Silvia se estima en 35.000 habitantes. Las principales actividades económicas son la ganadería tradicional, la agricultura y el turismo. Tiene cinco resguardos indígenas: Guambia, Quizgo, Pitayo, Jambaló y Quichaya.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Amazonian House by Jairo Páez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Una siesta sobre el rio Amazonas by Jairo Páez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parque Purace - Condor's Rock - Between Earth and Spirits by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Valle del Cocora by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cabo de la vela by Jairo Páez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena De Indias by Jairo Páez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Lluvia de estrellas / star rain by Fabián Camilo Nivia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Hamacas, San Jacinto, Bolívar, Colombia by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Taganga Bay - oil painting effect by Jairo Páez, en Flickr
Taganga is located 30 minutes from Santa Marta, Colombia.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Al Aire Libro by Fabián Camilo Nivia, en Flickr
Evento replicado en Tunja Boyacá, en el que todos llevan un libro para leer en al aire libre /
Event replicated in Tunja Boyacá, where which everyone carries a book to read at open air


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salento, Quindío. by Pablo López Garnica, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Via a Villavicencio by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Piña Mayanes, Colombia by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Floresta Boyacá Colombia by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena de Indias. Church of San Pedro Claver. by Andrés Bentancourt, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena de Indias by Andrés Bentancourt, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena de Índias. Museo Palacio de la Inquisición. by Andrés Bentancourt, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena de Indias by Andrés Bentancourt, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena de Indias by Andrés Bentancourt, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena de Indias by Andrés Bentancourt, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta by Carolina Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena by Jairo Páez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Atardecer en Bogota by Jairo Páez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Espantada by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Camino a Tunja, Boyacá by Pablo López Garnica, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

COLORES DEL MAGDALENA by danieltoror, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

TAPIR by danieltoror, en Flickr
Doradal, Antioquia, Colombia


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Indígenas Colombianos by Nehemias Gomez Preciado, en Flickr
Indígenas colombianos en la Universidad del Magdalena Santa Marta Colombia Nuestra Identidad Cultural / 
Colombian Indians at the University of Magdalena Santa Marta Colombia. Our Cultural Identity


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Traveling colombian style by Jairo Páez, en Flickr
Santander - Colombia


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Embalse del Neusa by Jairo Páez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

charco_san_rafael, San Carlos, Antioquia, Colombia by mauricio montoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin título by Carolina Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Jardín, Antioquia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Medellín Centro by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caña al Hombro by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin título by Carolina Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bogotá by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Las Termales de Santa Rosa de Cabal by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll Break Your Legs by tinyfishy : World Birds In-Flight, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Villavicencio by Franco J Santisteban, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

villavicencio 201842 by VIRGINIA CLAVIJO SANCHEZ, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Piedemonte Llanero, El Meta*​
BIOPARQUE LOS OCARROS by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PRIMAVERA URBANA by Marco Parra, en Flickr
Jardines Interiores del centro comercial Primavera Urbana en Villavicencio.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cañón del Guayuriba by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paisaje entre Buena Vista y la Vereda El Carmen by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Montañas del Meta, piedemonte Llanero S7_021218A7DSC02385 by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Municipio de Restrepo (Meta) by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

¿READY FOR THE LUNCH? by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

GAVILAN by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Hotel Campestre en Villavicencio by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Juan de los Rios, Leyenda LlaneraParque las Malocas by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Capilla del Pueblito Llanero by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

BAKATSOLOWA PIJAYALAKI Leyenda Sikuani Sirena. by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bioparque Los Ocarros, Villavicencio, Meta by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

MONUMENTO A LOS FUNDADORES, Villavo by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

CATEDRAL NUESTRA SEÑORA DEL CARMEN "Villavo": Villavicencio by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Primavera Urbana Villavicencio by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rumbo a la tormenta by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

LAS BRISAS by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

COLEO A LO CHARRO, Meta by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Morichal by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Via Rural Vereda La Argentina by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Siempre Viva by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Finca La Vorágine by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Finca La Vorágine by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rio Guatiquía by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

ALTO DE MENEGUA by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

LAGUNA EN LA FINCA LA VORÁGINE by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Atardecer by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Joropeando bajo la lluvia by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paisajes de Cumaral by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cotorra Pechiblanca by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

CAÑON DEL RIO NEGRO, Vía Bogotá- Villavicencio, sector de Pipiral. (Departamento del Meta, Colombia) by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

COSMOGÉNESIS by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rio Metica by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bambusa Guadua by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

AMANECER EN MENEGUA by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

AMANECER EN LA SERRANÍA by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

LOS LLANOS ORIENTALES by Marco Parra, en Flickr
La inmensidad de los Llanos Orientales de Colombia, vista desde Villavicencio (Meta) / The immensity of the Eastern Plains of Colombia (Orinoquia Savannah), seen from Villavicencio (Meta)


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Barranquilla desde el aire by WadoFoto Luis Charris, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Barranquilla desde las nubes by WadoFoto Luis Charris, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Barranquilla desde el aire by WadoFoto Luis Charris, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Barranquilla desde el aire by WadoFoto Luis Charris, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Plaza de San Nicolas, centro historico de Barranquilla by WadoFoto Luis Charris, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parte de la intervención junto a @Matos, Siape- Barranquilla #StreetArt #Animalez #Reptiles del #Rio #Caimán by Kenort Rebel Arte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Monumento "Ventana Al Mundo" by CARLOS NICOLAS TRIANA RUIZ, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Vendedora de Fruta by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pescadores en Cartagena by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PALENQUERAS by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

At Nevado del Ruiz by Mia & Steve Mestdagh, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Dendrocygna viudata con Dendrocygna autumnalis by rodrigo.gaviriao, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Jabiru mycteria. Jabiru. by rodrigo.gaviriao, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Amazoneta brasiliensis. Brazilian Duck in Colombia by rodrigo.gaviriao, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

portafolio.com


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Fuerza de la naturaleza by Torre Estudio Creativo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Gran Inmensidad by Torre Estudio Creativo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

trueno by Torre Estudio Creativo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Torre, saliendo de la cueva by Torre Estudio Creativo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Escapando de la cotidianidad by Torre Estudio Creativo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paisajes Escondidos by Torre Estudio Creativo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mirador de Colillas by Torre Estudio Creativo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

1G Bogotá-Villavicencio by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura-Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

1G Bogotá-Villavicencio Plan Contingencia día 2 by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura-Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

1G Bogotá-Villavicencio Plan Contingencia día 2 by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura-Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

1G Bogotá-Villavicencio by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura-Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

1G Bogotá-Villavicencio by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura-Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

1G Bogotá-Villavicencio by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura-Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Vía Bogotá-Villavicencio. 1G by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura-Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

151117 vía Bogotá - Villavicencio-fp13 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

1G Bogotá-Villavicencio by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura-Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parque del Café2 by jugaher87, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Oceta by Anabainon, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PARROQUIA DE SAN FELIPE Y SAN MARTIN DE PORRES by MARA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Buthraupis montana - Hooded mountain tanager - Azulejo real by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pseudoscops clamator - Striped owl - Lechuzón orejudo by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PAISAJE Bajo las nubes by Bayron Jojoa, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cosmo - Mono Capuchino by Fabian Bonilla Jaramillo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rionegro Antioquia Colombia by Eiyco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ara ararauna & Ara macao by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Antioquia Anori by Eiyco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Monasterio de la Candelaria, Ráquira, Boyacá, Colombia by jugaher87, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/VgB9nE Trabajo de Llano by FRANKLIN ALBERTO DURAN NUÑEZ en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Farallones de Sutatauza by Anabainon, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PNN Chingaza by Juan David Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Volcanes de Chiles y Cumbal by Macovi Moran, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

3Oratorio Casa de Retiros Marianella-Chinauta, Cundinamarca by jugaher87, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Valle del Cocora - Salento - Colombia - The last picture by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Lago de Tota by Omar Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puertas, Pueblito Boyacence / Duitama by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puertas y Ventanas, Pueblito Boyacence / Duitama by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paisajes Sumapáz by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura-Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

cruce sibaté by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura-Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Fresado y nivelación Soacha Nocturna by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura-Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paisajes Sumapáz by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura-Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paramo de Sumapaz Colombia by oliver_pi_pa, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paramo de Sumapaz Colombia by oliver_pi_pa, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sumapaz_2012-40 by Jorge Bela Kindelán, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cuchillas de Bocagrande, Sumapaz by Fredy Gómez Suescún, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/XiyWQ7 Sumapaz a00002 by josef Wanie en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sumapaz by Andes EcoTours, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sumapáz by Andrés Soler, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sumapaz, Colombia by Javier Mogollon, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

RedMoss by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Páramo de Sumapaz by Luis Alejandro Bernal Romero http://aztlek.com, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sumapaz después Esperanza Rubiano.3 by Conservacion Internacional, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Desde lo Alto de la Cuchilla by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

NP Sumapaz by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Páramo de Sumapaz by Conexión Bio, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Presencia sagrada en las alturas by Luis Alejandro Bernal Romero http://aztlek.com, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Black-chested buzzard-eagle, Geranoaetus melanoleucus, Paramo de Sumapaz, Eastern andes, Bogota Birding and Colombia birdwatching tours by OSWALDO CORTES Bogota Birding and Birdwatching Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Kartoffelfelder südlich von Bogotá, Páramo de Sumapaz, Cundinamarca by Georg Rubin, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bogota Birding Tour, paramo de sumapaz by OSWALDO CORTES Bogota Birding and Birdwatching Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Directivos de la SDP visitaron Sumapaz by Secretaría Distrital Planeación, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Chisaca Lake by Christophe Maerten, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Valle del Cauca Photo by Carlos Hoyos by Pueblo Fuerte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Valle del Cauca (HDR) by Raul A. Ospina, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Yumbo - Valle by Jhon Meiberg, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mi Valle del Cauca 2 by gloposa, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sector Montañuela - Valle del cauca - Embalse Guacas by John Marulanda, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

King of the hill by Paul, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Valle del cauca desde la Iberia by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Descent Into the Valley by Mikel Allyster, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Atardecer en mi terruño by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Viñedos by Daniel Restrepo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

250317 visita obras Charalá (7) by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Charalá by Christian Fabian Fuentes Pedraza, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cascadas de Juan Curi, Charala by Ricardo Leon, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cascadas de Juan Curi, torrentismo /// moi by Marialegria., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cascadas de Juan Curi, Charala by Ricardo Leon, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Por: AFP y Álvaro García / Parques Nacionales Naturales
El Parque Nacional de Chiribiquete,en las selvas del sureste de Colombia, considerado la Maloca del Jaguar, fue incluido por la Unesco en la lista de patrimonios de la humanidad. Así es esta maravilla natural.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/2bdR2AW Cartagena de Indias Colombia by franklin Duran en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/ZTKLfF Ribazon by franklin Duran en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/HbFywr Joropodromo, Joropo by franklin Duran en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/228dx2n Llaneros by franklin Duran en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/2cjX4bk FAD_7575 Cartagena de Indias Colombia by Franklin Duran en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/2bdQKyf FAD_7687 Cartagena de Indias Colombia by Franklin Duran en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Interior del Chiflón by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nemocón, Cundinamarca, Colombia  by Omar Guerrero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/LGWJ3A Salto del Tequendama Soacha CUN - COL by Juan K en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paipa, Colombia by Alberto García Cardona, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paipa by Ivan Ardila, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/231DFPA Pantano d vargas. Paipa- Colombia by pipe ducon en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PANORAMICA DE PAIPA DESDE EL LAGO SOCHAGOTA by Armando Calderón, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Dos_ lago sochagota Paipa by Rosalba Tarazona, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El que a buen árbol se arrima...Lago Sochagota -Paipa- Boyacá- Colombia- by Rosalba Tarazona, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paipa al cuadrado by Dennise Cepeda, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PAISAJES .. by MARCELA BECERRA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paipa by JHON DARWIN HERRERA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Vía Paipa - Palermo by rubenvillate, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful Paipa, Colombia by From the Top, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Finca del eje cafetero. by Fernando Londoño, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Val1 Colombian Girl by Fernando Londoño, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Val2 Colombian Girl by Fernando Londoño, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombian Girl 565924_3504453189404_202001223_n by Fernando Londoño, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Areneros en Cartago. by Fernando Londoño, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Armenia Quindio IMG_20161214_132430 by Fernando Londoño, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Vista desde el mirador. by Fernando Londoño, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Peña5 by Fernando Londoño, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puente Lago Comfamiliar by Fernando Londoño, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Manizales grita tango by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

P1340303 by Fernando Duarte, en Flickr
Zapzurro, Choco, Colombia


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

amanecer Capurgana Choco, Colombia  by mauricio montoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia Bahia Solano 2018_1 by carduemar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

P1340081 by Fernando Duarte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Camino Reserva Natural El Cielo(The Sky) by Fernando Duarte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

P1340398 by Fernando Duarte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

P1340444 by Fernando Duarte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

capurgana by mauricio montoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tropical rain by Olivier Schopfer, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

P1340682 Florest silvestres del Choco/ Choco's wild flowers by Fernando Duarte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Multicolored Tanager (Chlorochrysa nitidissima) by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Andean Western Cordillera of Colombia by Sebastian Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El Cairo - Valle del Cauca by Sebastián Vieira, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El Cairo - Valle del Cauca by Sebastián Vieira, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Senderos en RN Cerro El Ingles by Sebastián Vieira, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Senderos en RN Cerro El Ingles by Sebastián Vieira, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Serrania del peligro Boyaca by Sebastián Vieira, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Umpalá desde el camino, Umpala santander by Sebastián Vieira, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Secado de las hojas de tabaco by Sebastián Vieira, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Umpala Santander by Sebastián Vieira, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin título by Sebastián Vieira, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nevado del Ruiz desde El Aguila, Valle


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Casa en el camino by Sebastián Vieira, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colón, valle de sibundoy by Sebastián Vieira, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Valle del Sibundoy by Sebastián Vieira, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cordillera de los Andes by Sebastián Vieira, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Preparados para el regreso by Sebastián Vieira, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Medellin la Ciudad de la eterna primavera. by WadoFoto Luis Charris, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Medellin la Ciudad de la eterna primavera. by WadoFoto Luis Charris, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Medellin la Ciudad de la eterna primavera. by WadoFoto Luis Charris, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

naranjal (20) by EDGAR JAVIER CARMONA SUAREZ, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

_DSC9440 by Luis Fernando Delgado Gonzalez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Desfile Silleteros by Telemedellín Aquí te ves, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Desfile Silleteros by Telemedellín Aquí te ves, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Desfile Silleteros by Telemedellín Aquí te ves, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Murillo (39) by EDGAR JAVIER CARMONA SUAREZ, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

cof, Murillo, Tolima, Colombia  by EDGAR JAVIER CARMONA SUAREZ, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Murillo (75) by EDGAR JAVIER CARMONA SUAREZ, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

dav by EDGAR JAVIER CARMONA SUAREZ, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Murillo (223) by EDGAR JAVIER CARMONA SUAREZ, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_3237 Santa ISabel - Tolima by EDGAR JAVIER CARMONA SUAREZ, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

_MG_3193 by EDGAR JAVIER CARMONA SUAREZ, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

_MG_3147 Santa Isabel by EDGAR JAVIER CARMONA SUAREZ, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Represa Betania, Huila by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

ceiba de gigante by Guillermo Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Gigante, Huila by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cabecera del correguimiento de Lerma- Cauca Macizo Colombiano by AMBU., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

LagunaMagdalena by Juan Diego Castillo Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Macizo Colombiano by Diego Alejandro Reyes Cruz, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cerro sagrado by Agencia Prensa Rural, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rionegro, Antioquia, Colombia20190101_125217 by Alfredo Ariza Machado, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bogotá Graffiti by Adam Lederer, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Medellín Colombia by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

CASTILLO, Santa Marta by Luis Camelo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Calibío by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bogotá by Adam Lederer, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tejidos de la tierra, Sésquile, Guatavita, Boyaca by Malely Linares, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Popayán al atardecer by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by Oli Crossland, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Coffee of Colombia by Oli Crossland, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by Oli Crossland, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by Oli Crossland, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

FLORES Y COLORES.COLOMBIA DSC_0729 by ileana Bolívar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

VILLA DE LEYVA, BOYACÁ. DSC_1115 by ileana Bolívar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

VILLA DE LEYVA, BOYACÁ. IGLESIAS. FACHADAS DSC_0787 by ileana Bolívar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

LAGO DE TOTA.BOYACÁ, COLOMBIA DSC_0448 by ileana Bolívar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Lanzamiento plataforma SITRA by Policía Nacional de los colombianos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Alumbrado Cali by José Fernando Gómez Arbeláez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Alumbrado Cali by José Fernando Gómez Arbeláez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Alumbrado Cali by José Fernando Gómez Arbeláez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guajira, Tayrona Park by Laura OLIVIER, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guajira Wayuu Region_MG_3377-1 by Conservación Internacional, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guajira, Wayuu Region F20170325_308 by Sergio Ortiz, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Guajira - 147 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Wayuu fence IMG_3141 by Juan Camilo Jaramillo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Wayuu Family F20170325_149 by Sergio Ortiz, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Festival de la Cultura Wayuu by jairo castilla bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Festival de la Cultura Wayuu by jairo castilla bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Guajira - 88 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/SAJ4EY La Paz, Maicao- Posesión de maestros wayuu- 16 de marzo de 2017, by Ministerio de Educación Nacional en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/2bVzDBs Houses en Manaure Town by WILFREDO AMAYA en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/Tbzf3a Wayuu Women by Ministerio de Educación Nacional en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mujeres wayúu de la alta Guajira / Wayúu women from northern Guajira by Sebastián Galarza Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Guajira - 1 by Bruno Rijsman, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

belleza Wayuu!!! by Diego Vallejo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

EL CERREJÓN - GUAJIRA by OCA Unal, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ranchería El Paraíso 9 by Defensoría del Pueblo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guajira, cabo de la Vela, F20170325_280 by Sergio Ortiz, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/21jmA9W Upper Guajira, Colombia by LUIS PINZON en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

081 - Guajira - 2017_05_26 1324 by Gabriel Osorio, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

edit3


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Trayecto by Poesia de Luz Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

edit5


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by Jonathan Duriaux, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Franja riparia densa, conservada (6) by Corporación Paisajes Rurales, en Flickr


----------



## arisoriano (May 31, 2016)

Makroll said:


> Franja riparia densa, conservada (6) by Corporación Paisajes Rurales, en Flickr


Me hace gracia esta foto "franja densa conservada" dice su título 😆


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Fragmentación de hábitat del BsT - Campo Bello - Andes Sotomayor - Nariño @CPR by Corporación Paisajes Rurales, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nubes Bajas by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sierra de la macarena by RICHARD VILLALBA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Danta by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Jardines, Meta Colombia by Alejandro Viau, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caño Cristales, el río de los colores. by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Calibío by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caminando por Cartagena by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Torre del Reloj by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

San Pedro Claver y plaza de la aduana by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena de Indias by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paseando por Cartagena by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santo Domingo cartagena by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Amanecer en el rio Guapi by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Estación de combustible by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mono cariblanco 2 by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr
Mono Cebus Capucinus. Parque Nacional Natural, Isla Gorgona Cauca, Colombia


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Popayán - 2 by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## arisoriano (May 31, 2016)

Makroll said:


> Estación de combustibles by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr





Makroll said:


> Estación de combustible (Guapi) by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


Me llaman mucho la atención estas dos fotos porque se ven en ellas dos embarcaciones con el titulo "estación de combustibles", se puede concluir a primera vista que se trata de una demostración más de la recursividad del colombiano para ejercer una actividad económica, así como para adaptar esa clase de barcos para ese propósito, pero surgen dudas como si cumplen con parámetros de seguridad en caso de algún accidente y consecuente derrame de combustible sobre la cuenca hidrográfica por la que se movilizan y, si están legalizadas o si se trata de una actividad informal.

En cualquier caso ofrecen un servicio que es evidente el estado no, además de ser pintorescas las embarcaciones, finalmente esto es Colombia "a magical country" porque a veces funciona como por arte de magia.

Saludos.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Coliseo mayor y reflejo 1 by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Edificio Negret (Popayán) by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Glorieta de Nariño (Popayán) by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Atardecer 2 by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Atardecer en blanco y negro (Explore Sep-7-2016) by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Graffiti bajo el puente by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Probando un lente Canon 15-35 (2) by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Capilla de Belén, Al fondo, el volcán Puracé Popayán, Cauca, Colombia by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Amanecer en Popayán by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salida del sol by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puente de El Humilladero by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Calle 5 - La Ermita by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paisaje urbano, Popayán by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Celebración 1, Popayán by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Vista hacia los cerros by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Popayán - 3 by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Popayán by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Trabajo en alturas, Preparación para los Juegos Nacionales de Popayán by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Piscina olímpica, Popayán by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salida del sol 1, Popayán by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Popayán: Claustro de Santo Domingo by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Universidad del Cauca_Sede Santo Domingo by Memmo Arteaga, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Universidad del Cauca_Sede Santo Domingo by Memmo Arteaga, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Esquina de La Compañía by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Concejo Municipal by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ribera del río Magdalena (Explore Sep-13-2018) by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Iglesia de la Inmaculada Concepcion by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Antiguo mercado, Mompox by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Antiguo mercado de Mompox by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Iglesia de la Concepción by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Basílica, Mompox by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Iglesia de Santa Bárbara, Mompox by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Iglesia de Santa Bárbara, Mompox by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Iglesia de Santa Bárbara, Mompox by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Portales de La Marquesa, Mompox by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Alcaldía de Mompox by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Manizales, Colombia by Ben Perek, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Manizales, Colombia by Ben Perek, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Manizales, Colombia by Ben Perek, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cajamarca, Tolima Desde el Alto de la Virgen by Fotografiando, Pedaleando Ando Lorena O.B, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cajamarca, Tolima Enero 2 de 2019 by Fotografiando, Pedaleando Ando Lorena O.B, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cajamarca, Tolima Desde el Alto de la Virgen by Fotografiando, Pedaleando Ando Lorena O.B, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nevado del Tolima by Yohany Andrés Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Panoramica Pereira by Yohany Andrés Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DJI_0203 by Yohany Andrés Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El Cairo - Valle del Cauca by Yohany Andrés Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Viaducto Cesar Gaviria Trujillo by Yohany Andrés Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Buenavista - Quindío by Yohany Andrés Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Eje cafetero Quindio 20160807_062913 by Yohany Andrés Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Vega Cundinamarca by Jhonatan Teodoro Chivata Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Vega Cundinamarca Cascadas del Chupal by Jhonatan Teodoro Chivata Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Montañas Boyaca by Jhonatan Teodoro Chivata Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cascada La Tebaida Marroquin Yopal Colombia by Jhonatan Teodoro Chivata Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Chingaza by Jhonatan Teodoro Chivata Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Chingaza by Jhonatan Teodoro Chivata Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Chingaza by Jhonatan Teodoro Chivata Bedoya, en Flickr

Chingaza by Jhonatan Teodoro Chivata Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Chingaza by Jhonatan Teodoro Chivata Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paisaje Guatape by Jhonatan Teodoro Chivata Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Medellin Altavoz by Jhonatan Teodoro Chivata Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Medellin Altavoz iguana Jardin Botánico by Jhonatan Teodoro Chivata Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Plantas medellin Miltoniopsis phalaenopsis by Jhonatan Teodoro Chivata Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paramo de Sumapaz PNNS Bogota Colombia. Zona con aproximadamente 333.000 ha donde 142.000 ha se encuentran protegidas PNN by Jhonatan Teodoro Chivata Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paramo de Sumapaz PNNS Bogota Colombia. Zona con aproximadamente 333.000 ha donde 142.000 ha se encuentran protegidas PNN by Jhonatan Teodoro Chivata Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Marasmius tageticolor / hongos Yopal Casanare - Colombia ©Teodoro Chivata by Jhonatan Teodoro Chivata Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Panus neostrigosus, hongos Yopal - Casanare. Cerro El Venado by Jhonatan Teodoro Chivata Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Semilleros de investigación. Instituto Politécnico Industrial IPIT Yopal Casanare by Jhonatan Teodoro Chivata Bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rainforest Quindio by Álvaro Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Filandia bajo la niebla by Álvaro Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Risaralda y la neblina by Álvaro Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La torre agrícola, armenia Quindio by Álvaro Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El Mirador de Filandia by Álvaro Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Filandia, Quindío by Álvaro Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Llano y cielo by Álvaro Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Serranía de la Macarena, Colombia by Álvaro Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombian landscape by Álvaro Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

National Natural Park Serrania de La Macarena, Meta by Álvaro Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Desde el interior de los Portales del Fraguita by Luis Polo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Florencia Caquetá by Luis Polo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Vía Florencia - Alto Mirador by Luis Polo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Una tormenta se aproxima by Luis Polo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paisaje Amazónico en Belén de los Andaquíes Caquetá by Luis Polo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bosque húmedo tropical by Luis Polo, en Flickr
Esta fotografía registra una escena característica de los bosque tropicales, especialmente de los bosques de niebla, aunque éste no sea uno de ellos. Estar frente a esta escena en movimiento da la sensación de que los árboles producen nubes. Ellos tienen el control !!!

Piedemonte andino-amazónico, departamento de Caquetá, Colombia. 6:45 hrs / 
This photograph records a characteristic scene of tropical forests, especially fog forests, although this is not one of them. Being in front of this moving scene gives the feeling that trees produce clouds. They are in control !!!

Andean-Amazonian piedmont, department of Caquetá, Colombia. 6:45 hrs


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tormenta en las selvas de Caquetá, Colombia. by Luis Polo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Un paisaje polvoriento producto de las quemas en el Caquetá by Luis Polo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Amanecer en la montaña by Luis Polo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Los caminos de la Guaneña (The ways of Guaneña) by Luis Polo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Amanecer en mi Caquetá by Luis Polo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Los paisajes de la soberania colombiana by Luis Polo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Piedemonte Amazónico by Luis Polo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Campesino trabajando la tierra by Luis Polo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

24092014-DSC_0081 by Luis Polo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

atardecer en Puerto Nariño Amazonas, Colombia by Luis Polo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

RIO Amazonas by Luis Polo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puerto Nariño, Amazonas, Colombia by Luis Polo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cordillera oriental y piedemonte amazonico by Luis Polo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

tolima by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tolima by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cispatá / Colombia by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Vaupés by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bahía de Cispatá / Colombia by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Quibdó by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Quillacinga by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tatacoa by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Islote de Santa Cruz by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puentes Mágicos. Colombia. by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Los Llanos. Colombia. by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Retrato. Caballos. Nuquí. Chocó. by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Vaqueros. Meta. Colombia. by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*The faces of Colombian Pacific*

Retrato. Niña / Guapí / Colombia. by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr

Retrato. Nuquí. Pacifico. Colombia. by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


Retrato. Pacifico. Colombia. by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr

Retrato. Guapí / Colombia. by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


Retrato. Cauca / Colombia. by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


Retrato. Pacifico / Colombia. by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr









https://flic.kr/p/aXMoVe Colombia, nación indígena "Embera" by Vive Colombia en Flickr


rostros de chicas embera by Thakhi-Runa, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sunset. Nuquí / Colombia. by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nuquí by LuisKr, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/XT6ru1 Communauté indigène Embera - Boca de Jagua by Jacques Vanderstraetenen Flickr

Jurubida, Choco, Colombia


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

SAN PACHO by mario urazan, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Atardecer Sinú. Córdoba / Colombia. by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nuquí. Chocó / Colombia. by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Retrato. Cundinamarca / Colombia. by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Retrato. Río Guapí. Colombia. by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guapí. Cauca. Colombia. by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guapi. Cauca. Colombia. by josmi Amin Martelo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*The Embera People*

The Emberá, êbêra o ẽpẽrá, also known in the historical literature as the Chocó or Katío Indians are an indigenous people of Panama and Colombia. In the Emberá language, the word ẽberá can be used to mean person, man, or indigenous person, depending on the context in which it is used. There are approximately 33,000 people living in Panama and 50,000 in Colombia who identify as Emberá.

The Emberá people mostly live in the Chocó department of western Colombia and in Panama. For the Panamanian Emberá, the Chocó and its river systems remain their ancestral homelands, and the different dialects of the Emberá language still mostly correspond to different parts of that area and its river systems.

Mujeres Embera by Jhon Vanegas, en Flickr

Mujeres Emberá - Katio by Andres Urquina, en Flickr









https://flic.kr/p/Ye626y Communauté indigène Embera - Boca de Jagua, Jurubida, Choco, Colombia, by Jacques Vanderstraeten, en Flickr


Embera Woman by Juan Manuel Barrero, en Flickr

Colombia 04a by Billetes Colombia Bolívar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Embera by El Decertor, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Jefe guardia pasagueda by YawarMallku Andres B, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colors of Colombia | Geoparadise Tribal Gathering 2014 by Fractal Tribe, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Embera family houses, Coqui, Choco, Colombia by Hembo Pagi, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Missionary_Emberá Katío_Catío by James Duque, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Embera Homes by skjoiner, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

The Embera of Colombia by Christian Aid, en Flickr
Alto Guayabal, Colombia. The Emberas have lived in these forests for centuries.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

The Embera of Colombia by Christian Aid, en Flickr

Typical house of the Embera indigenous people in the Department of Choco in north-western Colombia.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Niña de la comunidad Embera-Wounaan de Colombia. Evento por la vida. Bogotá. by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Missionary_Emberá Katío_Catío by James Duque, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

EMBERÁ by pedro cruz, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Centro "Pueblo Indígena Turistico JAIKERAZABI", Comunidad Indígena Embera Katio, municipio de Mutatá, Antioquia. by Ocha Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Embera Charcut by Camilo Cardona, en Flickr


----------



## arisoriano (May 31, 2016)

Makroll said:


> Niña de la comunidad Embera-Wounaan de Colombia. Evento por la vida. Bogotá. by Susana Carrié, en Flickr





Makroll said:


> Embera Charcut by Camilo Cardona, en Flickr


Espectacular temática la que elegiste para este último hilo de fotos Makroll.

Es hermoso el uso que le dan a los colores los indigenas en nuestro país, en el continente entero.

También es interesante ver como esas culturas aún tienen presencia en territorio que fue colombiano como Panamá.

Son bellas las mujeres embera, la segunda me recuerda una película peruana, Magallanes, una de sus protagonistas se parece mucho a ella.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

_DSC2224 by Juan Felipe, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Navegando el río Atrato by Felipe Rodríguez-Moreno, en Flickr
Transportando plátanos por el río Atrato, principal afluente del departamento del Chocó, en Colombia.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pacific Colombia and boy by V▲M△R▲, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Amistad/ Friendship, Pacific by K-ndeLa, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

The Cauca`s Mountains, Colombia by Dave Lopez Gressitt, en Flickr
The mountains near Silvia, Cauca. A famous town is also part of the Guambiano reservation. Here you find dairies, a trout industry, textiles, a wonderful market filled with grains, potatoes, anything fresh from the land.

Is a very touristic and usually calm area.

Zooming in to get a better view.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Silvia Town by Dave Lopez Gressitt, en Flickr
The town of Silvia on a busy market day. You see it all, potatoes, meat, spices, grains, shirts and no! there is no such thing as drugs being sold.

The group of people you see here are the local indigenous people called the Guambianos because they are from Guambia which is basically these entire region. However they are also linked to the Paez culture and according to anthropologists there is a tie with them and the ancient Incas but I wont get into that.

I love their outfits especially that blue they wear.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombian Food by Dave Lopez Gressitt, en Flickr
Your typical Colombian lunch, I miss this every day of my life. The soup is called Sancocho which is just a mixture of potatoes, yucca (or manioc), corn, chicken meat, cilantro and herbs.

Lunch always has a dry plate, as in rice, some meat and salad. It is actually quite balanced.

We always have juice and we get the fruit from the tree or the market and chop it, add sugar and blend it, sometimes with milk. This is a good thing because we do not depend on concentrated fruit extracts which lack fiber and other goodies.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by Dave Lopez Gressitt, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Chía, Cundinamarca by Dave Lopez Gressitt, en Flickr
Chia (I think), with a 12x shot from a moving vehicle. I will be sure to go there next time and take more shots.

Nature vs Urban.


*Chia* is a town near the capital Bogotá City. *Chía* means moon in the Muisca language. The Muiscas are a people and a culture of the altiplano where Bogotá is based.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by Dave Lopez Gressitt, en Flickr

This is what I call fresh produce. A common sight you will see these scenarios daily as the products from the land are still appreciated deeply in our part of the world. This means no artificial flavors or colors or genetic engineering for your produce.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by Dave Lopez Gressitt, en Flickr
Centro - Bogota

Across from the Gold Museum lies a strip of coffee shops, arts and crafts, touristic souvenir shops and book stores for all your needs.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by Dave Lopez Gressitt, en Flickr
Chiva or Bus Escalera. An iconic vehicle, that for most is just like any other vehicle except, no windows or movies, most are wood benches and if you want or have to, you can jump on the top and enjoy the scenery. Not recommended for inexperienced tourists.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Panorámica de Chía by Ed Porras, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

MONUMENTO A LA DIOSA CHÍA by MARA, en Flickr


Monument to the Chibcha Race, Diosa Chia, upper part, Chía Main Park. The goddess of the moon Chia.
Chía or Chie is the denomination in the religion and mythology of the pre-Columbian Colombia of the moon and which they worshiped as a goddess, being considered as a wife of the sun or Sué (Zhúa); It was the symbol of worldly pleasures, being the protector of fun, dances and arts, representing her in the form of a woman. In another variant of the mythology of the zone, Bachué, mother generatrix of the Chibcha race, was turned into Luna to accompany Sue.

Both the sun god "Sué" and the moon goddess "Chía" were linked to the great lords. The sun god was linked to the northern Zaques, with his Temple of Sogamoso; while the Zipa family that ruled the territory that encompasses what is now Bogotá, was linked to the goddess of the moon, its ceremonial center being in or around the city of Chia, which was thus named by the goddess. According to Juan de Castellanos: "the Muiscas conceived the sun and the moon as married couple, and people's parents".


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA CONCEPCIÓN, SORACÁ, Boyacá by MARA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

VALLE DE SORACÁ by MARA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

FERIA DE LAS FLORES by MARA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

FERIA DE LAS FLORES by MARA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

INFANTERÍA DE MARINA by MARA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

RacisNO by MARA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

la Candelaria neighborhood, Bogotá,  by Adam Lederer, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guatavita Lagoon by Adam Lederer, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pictogramas Cerro Morroco by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Erosión de terrazas, Hato Corozal Casanare by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Raudal del Jirijirimo by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

JIRIJIRIMO_2018_ (756).JPGhhh by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSCN7495 by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Gruta de la Virgen San Juanito, Meta by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Farallones de San Miguel by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El Paujil,  by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Monolitos Suesca by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cascadas en El Estrecho PNN Chiribiquete by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Lago de Tota / Tota Lake by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

En el aire Chicamocha by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Quechua Lenguezaque, Cucunuba, Cundinamarca by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Hidrosogamoso by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

SELECCION SIERRA NEVADA DEL COCUY - 124HD by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

SELECCION SIERRA NEVADA DEL COCUY - 038gg by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Los Tepuy de Chiribiquete by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puerto Nariño Amazonas by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Estratos congelados PNN El Cocuy Güican Boyaca by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Valle de Idolos San Agustin Huila by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Palma de Cera by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Imagen 325 by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cúpulas Belén de La Playa Norte de Santander by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salento Quindio by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Solo Barichara Santander by TREKKING VID RUPESTRES GEOLOGICOS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

A Game Of Tones by CEDERQUIST, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Chocontá, Colombia by LcamilaTP, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Andes Mountains via AirplaneIMG_0456 by Sally Byler, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Represa de Guatape , el peñol, Antioquia.  by Serge ., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Medellín by Sally Byler, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Buenavista, Quindio, Colombia DSC_0010_1546965883232 by Serge ., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia DSC_0015 by Serge ., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Graffiti Medellin_20181230_130633 by Serge ., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Medellin DSC_0035 by Serge ., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Medellin, DSC_0033_1546228446562 by Serge ., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Playa Blanca by CEDERQUIST, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Malpelo OUR TARGET by Y04N, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

atardecer 3 reyes, Malpelo Pacific  by waskyo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

malpelo by sassi, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Malpelo Island 3 by Tom Osborn, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Symbiosis by Hannes Klostermann, en Flickr
Hammerhead Sharks are known to travel long distances between the sea mounts in the Eastern Pacific Ocean. Indivuals move between the likes of Cocos, Galapagos, Malpelo or the Revillagigedo Islands (Socorro) on a fairly regular basis. During those long journeys, they often get infested by fungi that grow on their bodies (the blotches on the side of the shark in this picture). Luckily, certain reef fish at those sea mounts provide a cleaning service to the sharks. In fact, most reef fish are cleaners at some point in their lives! They simply eat the fungi off the shark's body and in return, the sharks don't feed on them. This symbiotic relationship is just one of many examples of how these supposedly mindless killing machines interact with their environment in an intelligent and sustainable way. A balance that was intact for millions of years - before human intervention. Today, hundrets of millions of sharks are killed every year, mostly for their fins, but also for cosmetics, leather, hydraulic oils and other things. This will undoubtedly have a severe effect on the entire marine ecosystem - an ecosystem that billions of people around the world rely on for food and oxygen. If we keep disturbing this balance, this will ultimately be our own downfall.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santuario de Fauna y Flora Malpelo by Parques Nacionales Naturales de Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Malpelo Island (Colombia) Map by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sea Silhouettes by CAUT, en Flickr
Malpelo. Pacific
Oceanic Island of ColombiaIsla Oceánica de Colombia. South America.Malpelo M.A.R.D.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

2015-04_Malpelo_DSC9408 by divingpictures, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Malpelo_1855 by invemarbi, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Malpelo_2004_1826 by invemarbi, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Malpelo_1854 by invemarbi, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

The Navy's station by Margarita Ramos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Malpelo Island by National Geographic


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mplo, by National Geographic


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Arc Gloria in Malpelo By ElPais.com


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mplo, by Semana.com


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Malpelo by aspasiadive.es


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful Pacific coast - Colombia by Olivier Schopfer, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nuqui, IMG_7406 by Olivier Schopfer, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nuqui IMG_7441 by Olivier Schopfer, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nuqui IMG_7458 by Olivier Schopfer, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nuqui, IMG_7459 by Olivier Schopfer, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Morcá by Mateo Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin título by Mateo Sánchez, en Flickr
Ubicación: Morcá, CO


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

040716 viaducto provincial Bucaramanga-fp (6) by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

131018 taller construyendo país Uribia, Guajira -fp14 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/brBTxM Parador turístico Tequedama, La ceja, Antioquia by gegv en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/brBUgF Parador turístico Tequedama, La ceja, Antioquia by gegv en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Zapatoca by Victor Sanabria, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Oratorio en vereda Perico by Victor Sanabria, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Don Porfidio y Kevin by Victor Sanabria, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Municipio de Vetas by Victor Sanabria, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Vía al municipio de Vetas - Santander by Victor Sanabria, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

12. PARQUE DE LOS ARRAYANALES by Victor Sanabria, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cañón al 28. by Victor Sanabria, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Concurso "Nuevas revelaciones del tiple y el requinto". by Victor Sanabria, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

"Nuestras raíces" by Victor Sanabria, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Majembra Tamborera by Victor Sanabria, en Flickr
Folclor afrocolombiano. Presentación En la Fête de la Musique BUCARAMANGA CIUDAD BONITA


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Danza del beso / The Kiss Dance by Victor Sanabria, en Flickr
Presentación del grupo de danza Cacique de la Universidad de Santander UDES. Una danza típica de la región andina Colombiana donde los bailadores expresan con sus movimientos la magia del "BESO" / 
Presentation of the dance group Cacique of the Santander University UDES. A typical dance of the Colombian Andean region where the dancers express with their movements the magic of "KISS"


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

ZAPATOCA 2019 by Victor Sanabria, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Socorro by Victor Sanabria, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La directora by Mateo Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin título by Mateo Sánchez, en Flickr
La danza es quizás la raíz cultural más importante de nuestra especie.
Ubicación: Bucaramanga, CO


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Letting time pass by Mateo Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin título by Mateo Sánchez, en Flickr
Ubicación: FLoridablanca, CO


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tagua Nariño, CO. IMG_20180703_161256 by Alban NomadMapper, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Popayán, CO. IMG_20180623_143342 by Alban NomadMapper, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_20180622_115413 by Alban NomadMapper, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salento, CO. IMG_20180612_084308 by Alban NomadMapper, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cajamarca, Tolima, CO. IMG_20180613_144918 by Alban NomadMapper, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Gare fluviale de Puerto Boyaca by Alban NomadMapper, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

"El Saman", 118 ans, 52 mètres de diamètre by Alban NomadMapper, en Flickr
Charala, Santander, CO.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pueblos boyacenses, Duitama by Alban NomadMapper, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sotaquira by Alban NomadMapper, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bogotá, CO. IMG_20180512_124750 by Alban NomadMapper, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Residencia universitaria, Bogotá CO. by Alban NomadMapper, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bogota Centro internacional by Alban NomadMapper, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by Kaiser-Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

#Colombia #Landscape by Manuel White, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by J.F. Donneys, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by J.F. Donneys, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by J.F. Donneys, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by J.F. Donneys, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Calima, Colombia by J.F. Donneys, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by J.F. Donneys, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by J.F. Donneys, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena, Colombia by J.F. Donneys, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia Oro y Paz 2018 by BICISPORT / WWW.BICICLUB.IT, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/dLWFpg Ladrilleros Buenaventura, Pacific, CO. by Romano Germán Barney en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/gERKL7 Ladrilleros Buenaventura, Pacific, CO. by Romano Germán Barney en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/joCFbF Ladrilleros Buenaventura, Pacific, CO. by Romano Germán Barney en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/jtcEZD Costa pacífica de Colombia - Acantilados_by Romano Germán Barney en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/jtgEfX Pacific Colombia by Romano Germán Barney en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/jtgEBD Costa pacífica de Colombia - Acantilados_by Romano Germán Barney en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/jwVMia En el estero. Pacific by Romano Germán Barney en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/jxb2H4 Buenaventura Pacific by Romano Germán Barney en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

We were told it had rained non stop the night before. This is how a day with good luck looks like. Water Nature Waterfront Beauty In Nature Scenics Sea Buenaventura Colombia Landscape Beach Life Jungle Ocean Cliff Sky by Keiko Tanaka, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cerca a la Iglesia Catedral by andres felipe Banguera, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Buenaventura by Ana María Arcos C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_20161212_142610472 by raikbeuchler, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Buen rumbo by JOSE FERNANDO LOPEZ, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

100_1405 by JOSE FERNANDO LOPEZ, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Panaca Colombia by JOSE FERNANDO LOPEZ, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Go far, go close. Just go out and explore. Rock Formation Nature Sea Scenics Real People Natural Arch Beauty In Nature Rock - Object Cave Tunnel Freedom Exploring Adventure Wildlife Wildlife & Nature Jungle Tropical Colombia by Keiko Tanaka, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

The closest beach I have acces to. 3-4 hours and that is if everything goes smooth. Sea Nature Water Scenics Beauty In Nature Sky Tranquil Scene Outdoors Horizon Over Water Tranquility Beach Sports Sports Wave Cloud - Sky Seaside Cliff Jungle Sand Shore B by Keiko Tanaka, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

They only have a couple of hours to play football before the low tide starts going up again. This beach is the only one I've seen so far, where the distance between changes of tides is significant. When the tide is high, there is no beach, no place where by Keiko Tanaka, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

This cave is covered by water and only accesible during low tide. It was the perfect time to go and explore. Real People Nature Young Adult Leisure Activity Adventure Women Forest Jungle Beauty In Nature One Young Woman Only Miles Away by Keiko Tanaka, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

The importance of friendship. Nature Forest Animals In The Wild Beauty In Nature Outdoors Animal Wildlife Scenics Wilderness Area Young Women Jungle Adventure Company Friend Friends Friendship Miles Away Colombia Tropical by Keiko Tanaka, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree, naps are esssential during work hours to have better productivity during the day &#55357;&#56861; Traditional Clothing Real People Only Women Sitting People Multi Colored Building Exterior Day Freshness Fruit Fruit Stand Tropical Fr by Keiko Tanaka, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

I love this girl! One of the few people I've shared whith life's greatest experiences and adventures. A true friend. Water Real People Beach Sea Leisure Activity Lifestyles Nature Sand Vacations Beauty In Nature Sitting Scenics Friends Lean On Me Love Enj by Keiko Tanaka, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena, the city where colors have flavours. Real People Working Food Occupation Freshness Outdoors Adapted To The City Culture Lifestyle Fruit Stand Fruit Flavour Life In Colors Lifestyles Street Vendor Color Urbanity Urban Lifestyle Streetphotography by Keiko Tanaka, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Having a fun with the lads. Sitting Nature People Beauty In Nature Pier Waterfront Relaxing Enjoying Life Friends Tranquility Lifestyles Beauty In Nature Leisure Activity Real People Colombia Cartagena Community Group Of People Togetherness United Friends by Keiko Tanaka, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Looking for a retreat? Found it! Sea Water Scenics Nature Tranquility Tranquil Scene Beauty In Nature Waterfront Horizon Over Water Nautical Vessel Outdoors Colombia Cartagena Boat House In The Middle Of Nowhere House Beach House Ocean Culture Mode Of Tra by Keiko Tanaka, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

From a secret rooftop garden. I love when I bump into secret places, places you can't easily find in a book and maybe a blog or two. Architecture Building Exterior Built Structure Religion Place Of Worship Spirituality Beauty In Nature Travel Destinations by Keiko Tanaka, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Color that you can take with you! Multi Colored Hanging Low Angle View Variation Culture Cartagena Colombia Arts And Crafts Color Bag Accessory Fashion Accesories Fashion Bag With Style Style Colorful Souvenir Souvenir Shop Shopping by Keiko Tanaka, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

I forget to look up high and I often miss great views. Trying to adopt the habit of not looking forward but to also lean my head and look up. Cartagena Colombia Architecture Building Exterior Cityscapes Urban Urbanity Urban Landscape Windows Balcony Façad by Keiko Tanaka, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

"Colombia's version of Miami". Note that I am quoting, that's what locals say. I don't entirely agree, although they do have some similarities. Water Architecture City Waterfront Clear Sky Built Structure Urban Skyline Cityscape Skyscraper Scenics Skyline by Keiko Tanaka, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Vereda la Represa- Cañon de Santo Domingo by juan pablo perez moreno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_5695 by juan pablo perez moreno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_9125 by juan pablo perez moreno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Medellin IMG_9123 by juan pablo perez moreno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

cc medellin IMG_8739 by juan pablo perez moreno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Segundo Dia del Festival Internacional de Teatro EL GESTO NOBLE by juan pablo perez moreno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Carnaval de Comparsas XXlll edición del festival Internacional de Teatro EL GESTO NOBLE. by juan pablo perez moreno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Metro Medellin IMG_6067-2 by juan pablo perez moreno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_6467 by juan pablo perez moreno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PSMix_2016-08-15-23-54-55 by juan pablo perez moreno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_20150622_163532196_HDR by juan pablo perez moreno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

boyaca colombia by Ricardo Caro, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

tourist roldanillo by Ricardo Caro, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

parque del café by Jãir Villacorta, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

De Cali a Armenia by Jãir Villacorta, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

humilde felicidad by Jãir Villacorta, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

MI 8T ruso by Jãir Villacorta, en Flickr
Buenaventura Airport


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

la selva by Jãir Villacorta, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

el puerto de Buenaventura by Jãir Villacorta, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ciudad Bolívar Antioquia by juancarlosgutierrezmejia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Botes en Puerto Gaitán by juancarlosgutierrezmejia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Betanci-Guacamayas 2 126 by juancarlosgutierrezmejia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nuki choco 651 by juancarlosgutierrezmejia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

vuelo 076 Cordoba CO. by juancarlosgutierrezmejia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Taganga y RioH 156 by juancarlosgutierrezmejia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pescador del Golfo de Morrosquillo by juancarlosgutierrezmejia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santa Catalina Island (Colombia) by juancarlosgutierrezmejia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guatape IMG_8365 by juancarlosgutierrezmejia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Piedra del Peñol by juancarlosgutierrezmejia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Popayan by juancarlosgutierrezmejia, en Flickr


----------



## arisoriano (May 31, 2016)

Makroll said:


> Río Cauca by Natalie Corbett, en Flickr
> The border between Antioquia and Caldas





Makroll said:


> Vereda la Represa- Cañon de Santo Domingo by juan pablo perez moreno, en Flickr





Makroll said:


> la selva by Jãir Villacorta, en Flickr





Makroll said:


> Santa Catalina Island (Colombia) by juancarlosgutierrezmejia, en Flickr





Makroll said:


> Taganga y RioH 156 by juancarlosgutierrezmejia, en Flickr





Makroll said:


> Nuki choco 651 by juancarlosgutierrezmejia, en Flickr


Mis favoritas han sido estas porque se ven sin la presencia del ser humano, son verdaderas maravillas 😍


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

BogotáMVIMG_20190101_153753 by kathryn, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

MVIMG_20181230_181152 by kathryn, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

MVIMG_20181225_201649 by kathryn, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_20190104_124650 by kathryn, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_20190104_124119 by kathryn, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_20190104_123847 by kathryn, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_20190102_115320 by kathryn, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_6108 by kathryn, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_6024 by kathryn, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Diferentes flores de Epidendrum species (affine a arachnoglossum), Quindio, Colombia / Diferents flowers of Epidendrum species. (affine to arachnoglossum), Quindio, Colombia by David Haelterman, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cañon humedo rico en especies de orquideas con pequeña finca en terreno empinado, Valle del Cauca, Colombia / Wet canion rich in orchid species with small farm on steep slopes, Valle del Cauca, Colombia by David Haelterman, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bosques de cañadas muy humedos y muy ricos en múltiples especies de orquídeas en el departamento del Valle del Cauca, Colombia / Really wet forests that are really rich in multiple orchid species in the Valle del Cauca department, Colombia by David Haelterman, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bosque andino nuboso, habitat de Pescatoria (ex Bollea) coelestis, Dracula chimaera, Schlimmia jasminodora y muchas otras orquídeas, Valle del Cauca, Colombia / Andean cloud forest, habitat of Pescatoria (ex Bollea) coelestis, Dracula chimaera, Schlimmia jasminodora and many other orchids, Valle del Cauca, Colombia by David Haelterman, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Especimen magnifico de Oncidium fuscatum, in situ, Valle del Cauca, Colombia / Superb specimen of Oncidium fuscatum, in situ, Valle del Cauca, Colombia by David Haelterman, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paisaje desde la parte alta del Valle del Dagua, Valle del Cauca, Colombia / Landscape from above the Valle del Dagua, Valle del Cauca, Colombia by David Haelterman, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Iguaque fauna and flora Sanctuary, sacred place. Mythological site for the birth of Muisca pre-columbian culture. Paramo ecosystem with Frailejones (here the endemic Espeletia barclayana, Asteraceae family), 3600 m asl, Boyaca department, Colombia. by David Haelterman, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Vegetal piece of art, texture and color contrasts, Sphagnum moss and red lichen nature's composition, Cueva de los Guacharo National Natural Park, Huila Department, Colombia. by David Haelterman, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Giant Nevado del Huila snowy volcano (5365m asl) rising above the clouds and emerging from the central cordillera as seen from the occidental cordillera with full zoom at a distance of more than 8o km, Valle del Cauca department del, Colombia. by David Haelterman, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

The magnificent Tatama National Park, soon an orchids and nature tour in this fabulous pristine region will be proposed by your guide and Nature Experience. Risaralda department, Colombia. by David Haelterman, en Flickr
Le magnfique Parc National de Tatama. Bientôt un tour d'observation d'orchidées et de nature vous sera proposé dans cette région presque vierge et incroyablement riche par votre guide et Nature Experience. Départment de Risaralda, Colombie.
El Parque Nacional Natural Tatama, pronto un tour de observación de orquídeas y de naturaleza será propuesto en este fabulosa región intocada por su guía y Nature Experience. Departamento de Risaralda, Colombia.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Come to Colombia, this also allows you to enjoy spectacular landscapes such as this early morning in the coffee region from Finca Romelia in Caldas department. Contact me for more informations ! by David Haelterman, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El endémico Oxypogon stubelii (Colibir chivito del Ruiz) posando a 4130 m asl en el Parque Nacional Natural Los Nevados, departamento de Caldas, Colombia. / The endemic Oxypogon stubelii (Buffy Helmetcrest) posing at 4130 m asl in Los Nevados National Natural Park, Caldas, department, Colombia. by David Haelterman, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Male of Eubucco boursierii (Red-headed Barbet) defending its banano and Tangara ruficervix (golden naped tanager) waiting for its turn, above Cali in Valle del Cauca department, Colombia by David Haelterman, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Want some wilderness, from tropical rainforest to cloud forest and high mountainous areas ? To visit extravagant nature and observe special plants, birds, insects, etc...contact me and come to Farallones de Cali ! Valle del Cauca department, Colombia. by David Haelterman, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Inflorescence of Odontoglossum gloriosum (Endemic species from Colombia, between 2000 and 2800 m asl) in situ, Cundinamarca department, Colombia by David Haelterman, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

FIlandia by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Atardecer en el Paisaje Cultural Cafetero by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Río Magdalena by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puerto de Santa Marta by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Estadio Sierra Nevada Santa Marta - Colombia by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salento 003512510024a by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Valle del Cocora_Panoramica by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salento_Panorámica Fachadas by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salento_Panorámica Plaza Bolívar by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pereira - Risaralda CO. by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Noche de las velitas- Parque Comfamiliar - Pereira, Risaralda by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Personajes by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

réplica de pueblo tradicional by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Viaducto en Santa rosa de cabal  by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Viaducto en Santa Rosa de Cabal by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

002777830014a by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Montañas colombianas by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Montañas colombianas by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Montañas colombianas by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Arquitectura cafetera by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Plaza de Bolívar by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guacamaya Tricolor (guacamaya bandera) by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Viaducto Pereira  by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pereira, Risaralda, Colombia by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Viaducto "Cesar Gaviria Trujillo" by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Café by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Calle de la Fundación, Pereira by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

bearded tree by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Grupo de Danzas "Ensalsate" by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Grupo de Danzas "Ensalsate" by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Grupo de Danzas "Ensalsate" by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La muchacha del violín by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salento_Calle Real by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salento by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salento by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salento by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Fachadas de Salento by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Fachadas de Salento by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Fachadas de Salento by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## lazanoo (Nov 8, 2015)

Great pics. Colombia is a lush green country.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Fachadas de Salento by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salento by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Fachadas de Salento by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Fachadas de Salento by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

MarchaParo Nacional 28 Nov 2018 by Gabriel Guerrero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

MarchaParo Nacional 28 Nov 2018 by Gabriel Guerrero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Panorámica Medellín - Colombia by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

_MG_9169 by Iñaki Leunda, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Un lindo cielo en un lindo balcón ♡ by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

EL SANTO CACHON by gelmon montañez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Aotus brumbracki by Maira A Holguín Ruiz, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Aotus brumbracki by Maira A Holguín Ruiz, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La calles de Juan Chaco, Valle del Cauca, Colombia by Felipe Rodríguez-Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santa Fe de Antioquia - Colombia by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Kogi Indian boy having a ride in his Villa. &#55357;&#56846; Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta Colombia by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Belleza heróica by F.J Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Festival del Caballo de Villa de Leyva - Carrusel by Laura Olejua, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Panorámica de Villa de Leyva al atardecer by Laura Olejua, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

SOFA-20.jpg by Pichiko Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/L4Cm42 Peña de Otí Mun. Monguí Boyaca by Juan K en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

LIT festival by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

LIT festival by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Series: Characters of a nation. (Pantano de Vargas) by Haidar Ali Tipu Zinan Zapata Ochoa, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Río Magdalena by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Manizales by Daniel Vélez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guatapé by Daniel Vélez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Montañas by yefersonlozano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_7087 by yefersonlozano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_7086 by yefersonlozano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Playas de Arboletes, Antioquia - Colombia by yefersonlozano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_2898 by yefersonlozano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_9080 (2) by yefersonlozano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_0105 by yefersonlozano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_6342_edited by yefersonlozano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

LG G3 Beat by yefersonlozano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_4028 by yefersonlozano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Achira flower IMG_3928 by yefersonlozano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_7387 by yefersonlozano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Malecón de Quibdó by yefersonlozano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_7229 by yefersonlozano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Fiestas de San Pacho by Foto San Pacho, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Desfile de Disfraces by Foto San Pacho, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Llega el borojó, Quibdó. by PieRRe GoBBo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/Kds9KG Jaguar 2 by Fabio Villalobos en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Capilla de Belén by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Atardecer en Popayán by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Volcán Puracé by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena de Indias by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena de Indias by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

CALLE DE LA HERRERIA by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

MUSEO VALENCIA by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PARQUE CALDAS / TORRE DEL RELOJ by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PARQUE CALDAS - CALLE QUINTA, Popayán  by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

TORRE DEL RELOJ by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

MERCADO MUNICIPAL DE MOMPOX by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

SANTA CRUZ DE MOMPOX by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

SANTA CRUZ DE MOMPOX by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

ENTRADA A MOMPOX by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PUENTE BARÚ by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PLAZA DEL RELOJ, CARTAGENA DE INDIAS by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

LAGUNA DE CHAMBACÚ CARTAGENA by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

BALCONES DE CARTAGENA DE INDIAS by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

CALLE DE DON SANCHO - CARTAGENA DE INDIAS by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

CATEDRAL BASÍLICA METROPOLITANA DE SANTA CATALINA DE ALEJANDRÍA by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

CASTILLO DE SAN FELIPE DE BARAJAS by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

CAÑÓN COLONIAL, MOMPOX by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

CLUB DE LA UNIVERSIDAD - CARTAGENA DE INDIAS by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Hombre en Willys / Quindío - Colombia by Camilo Medina Cubillos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sombras en el bosque de Palmas. by wicaphoto, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parapente Quindio by Alejandro AQ, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Oro en las Nubes by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cantantes Filandia, Quindío - Colombia by Camilo Medina Cubillos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Manifestaciones U. Nacional by Camilo Medina Cubillos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Un camaleón posudo. Bogotá - Colombia by Camilo Medina Cubillos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Finca cafetera, Salento, Quindio - Colombia by Camilo Medina Cubillos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Esmeraldas en Chivor, Boyacá - Colombia by Camilo Medina Cubillos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Centro de Bogotá - Colombia by Camilo Medina Cubillos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Festival Iberoamericano de Teatro. Bogotá - Colombia by Camilo Medina Cubillos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Festival Iberoamericano de Teatro. Bogotá - Colombia by Camilo Medina Cubillos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Atardecer en el Quindío by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Valle del Quindío by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tunel Natural, Entrada al municipio de cordoba Quindío colombia by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Palma de Cera Palmas de cera en el Valle de Cocora, Salento Quindío Colombia by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Muelle by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Flores de Colores by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ave al atardecer by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Balcon de Flores by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paisaje Colombiano by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caminante by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Valle de Sorgo by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El Mejor Pique Parejo by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pacha y Juana by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr
Muy Particulares y Divertidos Personajes, imitan a los muy conocidos Tola y Maruja.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Williys en Pique by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Soldada by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Campanas by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Soldado de mi patria ( Colombia ) by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

johnny cay by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

colores by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr


----------



## arisoriano (May 31, 2016)

Makroll said:


> Entrada Natural by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr





Makroll said:


> Tunel Natural, Entrada al municipio de cordoba Quindío colombia by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr





Makroll said:


> Caminante by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr


Cuanta nostalgia traen consigo estas fotos me impactaron muchísimo 😊


----------



## arisoriano (May 31, 2016)

Makroll said:


> Palma de Cera Palmas de cera en el Valle de Cocora, Salento Quindío Colombia by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr





Makroll said:


> Valle de Cocora by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr





Makroll said:


> Palmas en la Niebla by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr





Makroll said:


> Arcoiris by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr





Makroll said:


> Finca Salento by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr





Makroll said:


> Sombras en el bosque de Palmas. by wicaphoto, en Flickr


Nuestro árbol nacional es precioso, se ve solitario, escaso 😓


----------



## arisoriano (May 31, 2016)

Makroll said:


> Tormenta en el Lago by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr





Makroll said:


> Nublado by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr





Makroll said:


> Montañas by yefersonlozano, en Flickr





Makroll said:


> IMG_2613 by yefersonlozano, en Flickr


Cloud party 😊

Nota.

Pido excusas por mi comportamiento obsesivo-compulsivo al tratar de "organizar" en grupos especificos las fotos que generosamente comparte Makroll, si esto representa un problema y me lo hacen saber dejaré de hacerlo.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia Countryside near Bogota  by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Barichara, Colombia. by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Jardin, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr
Near Jardin, Antioquia, Colombia


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr
A street in Cartagena on Sunday morning before the crowds get out. It feels like being lazy, nice and warm. It's great.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr
la candelaria


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Jardin, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Jardin, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena - Colombia by Jim Monk, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Palomino Sunset - Tayrona Colombia by André Schönherr, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cali, Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santa Marta - Colombia by Jim Monk, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puente Real, Villa de Leyva, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mountains on our way to Girardot (a hot town in Colombia) by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Just another breathtaking sunset in Colombia. Carmen de Viboral, Antioquia by Julian David Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Landscape Sonson, Antioquia, Colombia by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/GEYy9W 
Zuana Beach Resort and Hotel. Santa Marta, Colombia. by Alejandro Gonzalezen Flickr
Night shot on a cloudless night. The hotel grinds to a stop as people leave the pool to relax on their balconies.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Jardin, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mesa de los Santos, Santa Rita Hacienda, Santander,  by Frederic, Laurent Fraces, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/afMsJD Apía, Risaralda. by ALBERTO SIERRA RESTREPO en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Native wall concept by Andres Loaiza, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Willys "Cafetero" by M. VIEJO, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/25yHiRx Por las carreteras llegando a #Risaralda pueblo, entre las montañas el legado arriero #Colombia by Calvin en Flickr.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Apía - Risaralda by Alejandro Bayer Tamayo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

thunderstorm by Miguel Navarro Sanint, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Marsella, Risaralda by Juan Hincapié, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rumbo a Pueblo Rico, Colombia by benom nak, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Reto: Hora Azul, Pereira, Risaralda by Jonathan Correa Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santa Rosa y su Paramillo by Santiago Angel, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pueblo Rico - Risaralda. by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Marsella by Daniel Lara Cardona, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Día 45, Risaralda by Santiago Angel, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nevado Santa Isabel by The Colombian Way, en Flickr
Day trip ascending Nevado Santa Isabel on the border of Risaralda and Caldas.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cowland, San Pedro, Antioquia, Colombia by Alejandro Tejada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Día 18, risaralda by Santiago Angel, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

aures-1-5 by Fran Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Samaria, Caicedonia, Colombia by Fran Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

_DSC0338 by Fran Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caicedonia y Tebaida nocturno-1 copia by Fran Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rancho California nocturno by Fran Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

lind (12) by Fran Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

_DSC0895 copia by Fran Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

_DSC8656 by Fran Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

My Friend by Fran Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Y de repente te encuentras un lugar bien paisa en nuestra Plaza de Mercado de Caicedonia, Valle. Compártela para que lleguen a más personas nuestras tradiciones y nuestra gente. by Fran Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

A veces es el observador silencioso es el que más ve. Kathryn L. Nelson by Fran Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Aquello que miramos y no podemos ver es lo simple. Lao Tse by Fran Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Atardecer desde la finca "el Placer" en Buenavista, Quindio by Fran Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Una emoción llenaba sus ansias de jugar, lo empujaba y le hacía ser consciente del ocaso. El día estaba llegando a su fin y el atardecer le brindaba perfumes de perecimiento que resultaban hermosos porque eran una reminiscencia de la primavera. by Fran Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Buenavista, Quindio by Fran Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Via Lactea by Santiago Angel, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salento, Diurno by Fran Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin título by Diego Velásquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Taiquenaju IV Festival de Paz by Fran Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

_DSC0083 (2)-2 copia by Fran Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Torre de Chipre, Manizales, Caldas by Fran Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Corregimiento La Florida by Santiago Angel, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

SALENTO NOCTURNO by Fran Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

De Viaje por el Valle del Cauca by Fran Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

De Viaje por el Valle del Cauca by Fran Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cascada los Frailes by Santiago Angel, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Conjuncion Venus y Jupiter by Santiago Angel, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Trabajando by Emanuel R Photographies, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Día 92 by Santiago Angel, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Buenavista, Quindio, Colombia by Fran Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cocora ValleyIMG_8401 by Juan Jose Carmona Puerto, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cuenca del río Otún by Santiago Angel, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

_WIL0385 by Adrian Cardona Florez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

_WIL0550 by Adrian Cardona Florez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

_WIL0470 by Adrian Cardona Florez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Termales de Santa Rosa by Fran Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Termales de Santa Rosa by Fran Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El color naranja, con verde, característico en Salento by Mario Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Valle del Cocora, Quindio by Julio Osorio, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/aXqUuT Cerro Batero, Quinchía, by Juan Manuel Cardona Granda en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Risaralda, Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr
These two adorable wild foxes thought they'd found a fun place to play near the hostal where I was staying in Santuario Otun Quimbaya, but they actually became stuck in a pit.

Nearby, mama fox was making sounds of obvious concern, but the Park Ranger came along and helped the little foxes to get out so they could reunite with mama.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

MARSELLA-22 by Víctor Raúl Morales Villa, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rural scene near Santuario, Risaralda, Colombia P1240285 by Andrew Neild, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Grupo de Danzas "Ensalsate" by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Llanuras del Quindío by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Valle de las Palmas by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Las Montañas de Filandia by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colores Coloniales by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pueblo en las Monstañas by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr
Pequeño pero hermoso pueblo en medio de las montañas, Silvia Cauca.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ocultando el Sol by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caída de Sol by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Desfile de las naciones by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Entrenubes by oliver_pi_pa, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Willys1953 by oliver_pi_pa, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

puerto2 PUERTO RICO (META) by oliver_pi_pa, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tierra adentro by Jonathan Nemes Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/2cU8QrM Barrio San Antonio, Cali, Valle de Cauca, Colombia by Etiennex en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/S8NcyW parque San Antonio, Cali, Valle de Cauca, Colombia by Etiennex en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/S8Nd8GCali, Valle de Cauca, Colombia by Etiennex en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/QvApeX parque San Antonio, Cali, Valle de Cauca, Colombia by Etiennex en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/2ei1k28 Plazoleta Jairo Varela, Cali, Valle de Cauca, Colombia by Etiennex en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/a7F3ek Paisaje cafetero. Ulloa - Valle _ Colombia by jose antonio bedoya en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/a7F2Sg Paisaje cafetero. Ulloa - Valle _ Colombia by jose antonio bedoya en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/a7HS3G El cairo Valle by jose antonio bedoya en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Panorama_VALLE DEL CAUCA by nmejiaj, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/egUrwd Panorama_Casona, Tolima, by Andoni.L en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/a7EXDr Calles de El Cairo - Valle - Colombia by jose antonio bedoya en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Atardecer en Pareja...Coveñas by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parque de Santa fe de Antioquia by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Montañas de Santander - Colombia by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Camino Prehispanico, bosque y niebla. by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Lorica Córdoba - Colombia by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Las Lajas - Ipiales - Colombia by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr
Una de las Iglesias más hermosas del mundo sin duda, está ubicada Colombia y su arquitectura y ubicación en un cañón la hacen única, se ubica allí como un lugar que alberga a la virgen de las lajas, una virgen que fué encontrada pintada en una laja (piedra) en medio del abismo. La Iglesia también es conocida como el milagro en el abismo. /
One of the most beautiful churches in the world without a doubt, is located Colombia and its architecture and location in a canyon make it unique, it is located there as a place that houses the Virgin of the Slabs, a virgin that was found painted on a slab (stone) in the middle of the abyss. The Church is also known as the miracle in the abyss.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Iglesia - La Playa de Belén. by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr
Este es uno de los Pueblos Patrimonio de Colombia y a su lado queda el Parqué Único Natural los Estoraques. Muy hermoso. / This is one of the Heritage Villages of Colombia and next to it is the only Natural Park of rocks formations: los Estoraques. Very beautiful.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Playa de Belén - Norte de Santander - Colombia by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Arquitectura Tradicional. by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El Socorro - Santander - Colombia by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guacamaya - Boyacá - Colombia by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Subachoque Cundinamarca by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Medellin 20180923181948__MG_7307 by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

canoa_lorica by oscar diaz hurtado, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

CUADRO CLUB LORICA by waos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

LORICA by Félix Manzur (TiTi Manzur), en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

LORICA by Félix Manzur (TiTi Manzur), en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

LORICA by Félix Manzur (TiTi Manzur), en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

RIO SINU 4 / SINU RIVER by David Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

RIO SINU 2 by David Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

cali valle by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Valle del Cauca_DSC0036 by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

torre de cali by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

ballet de Cali by angelo jhosua, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Montañas del Cauca 2 by alex bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Monumento de la Solidaridad by alex bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parroquia San Pedro Apostol - by alex bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Buenavista - Quindio Colombia by alex bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parque de los Arrieros Quimbaya Quindio by alex bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mirador Filandia, Quindio by alex bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mirador Filandia, Quindio by alex bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rio Cali by alex bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cravo Sur by alex bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Búfalos Llaneros by alex bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tierras de San Pedro - Valle del Cauca by alex bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tierras de San Pedro - Valle del Cauca by alex bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

San Andrés - Colombia by alex bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Coffee farm, Armenia, Colombia DSCF0923 by Tony Rocha, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSCF0857 by Tony Rocha, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Quindio DSCF0855 by Tony Rocha, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Coffee farm, Armenia, Colombia DSCF0784 by Tony Rocha, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena, Colombia DSCF1210 by Tony Rocha, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena DSCF1205 by Tony Rocha, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena, Colombia DSCF1198 by Tony Rocha, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena, Colombia DSCF1192 by Tony Rocha, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena, Colombia DSCF1190 by Tony Rocha, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena, Colombia DSCF1164 by Tony Rocha, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena, Colombia DSCF1163 by Tony Rocha, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena, Colombia DSCF1155 by Tony Rocha, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Botero Museum, Bogota, Colombia DSCF0517 by Tony Rocha, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Botero Museum, Bogota, Colombia DSCF0514 by Tony Rocha, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Botero Museum, Bogota, Colombia DSCF0534 by Tony Rocha, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

San Antonio de Anaconia by oliver_pi_pa, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Karibana Cartagena by [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/2euyoao Colors of yesteryear...San Felix, Caldas, Colombia by Ovidio Alberto Arenas R en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parapente en Roldanillo by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Getsemani / Cartagena, Colombia by Angelica Andrea Cruz, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*LA TIERRA DE LAS AVES​Con 1.900 especies, Colombia ocupa el primer lugar en el mundo en riqueza de aves, aproximadamente 197 son migratorias. / 
THE LAND OF BIRDS
With 1,900 species, Colombia occupies the first place in the world in bird wealth, approximately 197 are migratory.
Distinguish here some of them that you can enjoy in the Valle del Cauca sightings. *


















Pit 1:Momoto picoancho
Nombre científico: Electron platyrhynchum
Orden: Coraciiformes
Familia: Momotidae
Autor foto: Mauricio Ossa Pit 2: Milano bidentado
Nombre científico: Harpagus bidentatus
Orden: Accipitriformes
Familia: Accipitridae
Autor foto: Mauricio Ossa​










Pit 1: Carpintero Canelo
Nombre científico: Celeus loricatus
Orden: Piciformes
Familia: Picidae
Autor foto: Mauricio Ossa Pit 2: Tángara Multicolor
Nombre científico: Chlorochrysa nitidissima
Orden: Passeriformes
Familia: Thraupidae
Autor foto: Mauricio Ossa​


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Color al vuelo by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ascenso ( In Explore) by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

One year ago .... El Rodadero, Santa Marta ( In Explore) by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mountain bike in Colombia ( In Explore), Tuluá, Valle del Cauca by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Recorriendo el Valle del Cauca... by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

En mi terruño entre finales de noviembre y principios de febrero el #sol nos regala cada día unos #atardeceres de ensueño... by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Picacho Tulueño bajo la lluvia by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Panoramica Tuluá Valle del Cauca Colombia by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Atardecer y lluvia en el valle del cauca by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santa Fe de Antioquia by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Atardecer en el Valle del Cauca by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Blue II by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

#atrapamoscas #pechirojo #esperando su #almuerzo en #calima #darien #Colombia by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Vamos pa´rriba by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Quindio Colombia by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Atardecer en mi terruño by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mi terruño... by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

orange hummingbird by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

My homeland... by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Desfile de la familia Castañeda by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr
Carnaval de Blancos y Negros en Pasto


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nariño Colombia by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Luz, color, agua by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Enjoy... by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Panorama del Cocora by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caminata entre el mayor bosque urbano ... by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Antes de que el fenómeno del niño secara el lago, Calima Lake by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

MTB Cicla, ruta y sol ... by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tuluá... Valle del Cauca... Colombia by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El siempre fotogenico Valle del Cauca... by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parapente en Roldanillo by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parapente en Roldanillo by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Diciembre en Tuluá by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Diciembre en Tuluá by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Viaje a Sevilla Valle by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La chica del yipao... by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pueblo de Buenavista... by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

HDR San Pacho Atardecer by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Lago Calima by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Andigena nigrirostris by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ramphocelus dimidiatus by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Storm by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Birding... by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr
Fotografía tomada en Rionegro, Antioquia, Colombia


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Birding... by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Támesis by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr
Fotografía del amanecer tomada en Támesis, Antioquia, Colombia


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Amazilia tzacatl by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Laguna Negra by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Chloroceryle aenea by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rainbow by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Diglossa cyanea by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Chlorophanes spiza by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Chlorochrysa nitidissima by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Birding en Anchicayá by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Medellín by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Arquitectura de Medellin by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nevado del Ruiz by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr
Fotografía tomada en Murillo, Tolima, Colombia.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nasua nasua by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr
Fotografía tomada en el Hotel Tinamú, Vereda San Peregrino, Manizales (Caldas)


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paisajes de Colombia by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr
Fotografía tomada en El Carmen de Atrato, Chocó, Colombia. Se aprecia la vereda Guaduas, a la derecha, y las montañas que forman los Farallones de Citará, a la izquierda.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tangara parzudakii by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSCF0813 by Tony Rocha, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Birding... by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr
Fotografía tomada en El Carmen de Atrato, Chocó, Colombia


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Aglaeactis cupripennis by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Birding... by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr
Fotografía tomada en la Reserva Rio Claro, Antioquia, Colombia


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Vegetación y colores de la tierra by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ceiba by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ceratopipra erythrocephala by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tormenta en Medellín by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Trogon personatus by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Adelomyia melanogenys by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pseudoscops clamator by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rupicola peruvianus by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paisajes y lugares by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pulsatrix perspicillata by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Porphyrio martinica by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paisajes de Nuquí by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Medellín by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Machaeropterus regulus by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parque Explora, Medellín by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ara Macao (Guacamaya Roja) by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Yonder resting on a climb by Natalie Corbett, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tierra adentro by Jonathan Nemes Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/Sc8JcJ Iglesia La Merced, San Nicolas, Cali, Valle de Cauca, Colombia by Etiennex en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nuqui 2019 by Luis Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tatamá - 01 by Luis Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Viaje a la sucursal del Cielo by Luis Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Viaje a la sucursal del Cielo by Luis Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/26LNdzv San José de Doña Ana (Sucre) by Wilfredo Amaya en flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/S7r1br la Mojana Sucre by Wilfredo Amaya en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Atardecer a la orilla, Santiago de Tolú, Sucre by Oliver Castelblanco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Arbol en las sabanas de Sucre by Mauricio Alvarez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cascada del fin del Mundo. Esta impresionante catarata de setenta metros lugar desde el que se divisa una parte de la Serranía del Churumbelo y una parte del casco urbano de la capital del Putumayo. by tuviajeporColombia.com


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cascada anayasito, eldoncello, Caqueta, CO.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cascada La Ceiba en Doncello, Caquetá by Jorge Muñoz, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Río Putumayo, Este río Mide 1.500 Km. de los cuales 1.350 son navegables. Marca el límite sur del departamento, separándolo del Perú.

Una travesía por el Putumayo trae todas las imágenes y sensaciones propias de la aventura, y permite conocer de primera mano esta exótica región de Colombia. by Tuviajeporcolombia.com


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cascada "Salto Candela", Boyaca._ visitar la hermosa cascada "Salto Candela". A tan sólo 80 metros en época de verano (meses de enero, febrero y marzo) .by agrosolidaria.com


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salto-de-Candelas by_Renunciamosyviajamos2. Salto Candelas, la segunda cascada más alta de Colombia -


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

San Pablo, Nariño by mi colombiadigital.com


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ventanas de Sisquizoque, Santander by Wikiloc


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Palermo, Huila, Colombia by David Gutiérrez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nevado+Ruiz+Manizales-9 by Luis Castillo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Camino al Nevado del Ruiz - Manizales, Colombia by Luis Castillo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Textura - Nevado del Ruiz by Luis Castillo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Regla-Tercios by Luis Castillo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nevado+Ruiz+Manizales by Luis Castillo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nevado+Ruiz+Manizales-15 by Luis Castillo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Desierto de la Tatacoa by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paisaje Yaguara | Huila by Georginy | Art PH©, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

SAN AGUSTIN - HUILA by *Iván Erre Jota*, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

"La Tatacoa" desert by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cóndor de los Andes (Vultur gryphus) by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Queremal - Valle del Cauca by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

"Manto de la Virgen" waterfall by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Transporte by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Laguna negra - Páramo de Ocetá by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tierra fértil - Fertile land by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paisaje Andino / Andean Lanscape, Salento, Quindio  by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Árbol de vida -Tree of life by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tunel de la Explanación - La Boquia - Quindio by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_3276 by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

cerro la teta / the tit hill  by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

la teta /the tit by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Flowers of los Nevados National ParkIMG_3740 by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_3384 by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PNN los nevados /Los Nevados national Park Map_MG_3045 by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Volcán Nevado del Huila - Colombia by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Casa campesina - peasant house by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caminería 2 by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Monumento a los Lanceros (1) Boyaca by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

San Cipriano by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bridge in San Cipriano by JOSE FERNANDO LOPEZ, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Canoa, san Cipriano by Jesús Céspedes Montoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

San Cipriano, Colombia by Ben Perek, en Flickr
Empty 'brujitas' returning to Cordoba to pick up more customers


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia, San Cipriano LR by MMwally, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La sonrisa de la bailarina - The Smiling Carnival Dancer Portrait. by Jesús Céspedes Montoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

5.La escuela en el asentamiento indígena ASEINPOME by Kristna Fredsrörelsen, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El recreo Meta IMG_8283.jpg by alegutie, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Arauca, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Amanecer en Arauca Colombia by BETO HIGUERA ORINOCOTRIPS, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Jardín by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Marulanda. Festivities 2017. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Florián by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Florian (Santander), Colombia. 2/2 by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr
Arrayanes (Myrcianthes leucoxyla)


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Florian (Santander), Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salamina by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nevado del Ruiz volcano by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Betania (Antioquia), Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Betania (Antioquia), Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Betania (Antioquia), Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Arauca by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr
Cocoa tree (Theobroma cacao) in Arauquita (Arauca Department), in the Llanos Orientales, Colombia.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salamina by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sonsón by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sonsón by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Minca, El Rodadero, Santa Marta from Los Pinos site in MInca, Colombia. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Río Magdalena, Huila Co. by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Farallones de La Pintada by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cepitá by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bridge by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Acacio rojo by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr
Delonix regia. Moñitos, Colombia.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

The Tree by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr
San Marcos, Sucre, Colombia. The guide (right) tells stories about the Guacari tree to a tourist (left).


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mompox by Carlos Quijano Altamirano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

170219 Guacherna fluvial Barranquilla-fp13 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

170219 Guacherna fluvial Barranquilla-fp3 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

170219 Guacherna fluvial Barranquilla-fp10 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Seminario el Texto y la Imagen. Espiritualidades Indígenas y Afroamericanas by °°°paula°°°, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El retrato que Carlos Jacanamijoy hizo del nobel Gabriel García Márquez. / Foto: Archivo EL TIEMPO.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cóndor bogotano by Hans Florez


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Desplazamiento 160. Serigrafía del artista Pedro Ruiz


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El Hombre Caiman Alejandro Obregon (Colombian Painter)


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Canto Andino, Óleo Sobre Lienzo John Jaimer Morales Pintor Colombiano


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bahía Solano Chocó Colombia by @Enamoratechoco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pacific Drift by Simon Haisell, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bambusa Panorama by Simon Haisell, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Down We Go, Morromico, Chocó, Colombia. by Simon Haisell, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Gallery - Galería by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena, Colombia by Jerry and Pat Donaho, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/RzyueQ bicycling in Colombia by Dan Steeves en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/RcSbkj Laguna Fuquene Colombia - Rasta Tree by EDUARDO ZEA en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tambo-Casa ceremonial-Kemberde by geya garcia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Samán - Century Tree - Sepia by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Palma - Palmera & Potrero by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Desde la Loma by CAUT, en Flickr
Hacienda Vallecaucana.
Valle del Cauca.
Colombia.
América del Sur - South America.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Galería Artesanal by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Candelaria by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Palacio de Justicia by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bogota Downtown North HDR by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

HDR Landscape - Paisaje by CAUT, en Flickr
Subachoque. Cundinamarca.
Colombia. América del Sur - South America.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tour Colombia 2.1 by Prensa Movistar Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tour Colombia 2019 by Prensa Movistar Colombia, en Flickr
Tour Colombia 2019 - 6th stage El Retiro - Alto de Palmas 173.8 km - 17/02/2019 - Nairo Quintana (COL - Movistar Team) - photo Eder Garces/BettiniPhoto©2019


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tour Colombia 2019 by Prensa Movistar Colombia, en Flickr
Tour Colombia 2019 - 6th stage El Retiro - Alto de Palmas 173.8 km - 17/02/2019 - Movistar Team - Team Sky - photo Eder Garces/BettiniPhoto©2019


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Grupo de danza by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cosmogénesis by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

COSMOGÉNESIS Municipio de Cumaral (Meta) by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

COSMOGÉNESIS Municipio de Cumaral.(Meta) by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

NENUFAR- Nymphaea SPP by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

CAE LA NOCHE EN EL LLANO by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

LAGUNA LAS HELICONIAS by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sendero en Buenavista by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

¿READY FOR THE LUNCH? by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La chorrera by Bryan Contreras, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bogotá by Bryan Contreras, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by Lucas Bochud, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by Lucas Bochud, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by Lucas Bochud, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santander by Lucas Bochud, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santander by Lucas Bochud, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombie by Lucas Bochud, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bogota, Colombia by Lucas Bochud, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bogota, Colombia by Lucas Bochud, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parque Tayrona, Colombia by Lucas Bochud, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Manizales, Colombia by Lucas Bochud, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by Lucas Bochud, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia by Lucas Bochud, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia Tayrona by Lucas Bochud, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia Tayrona by Lucas Bochud, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Chorreras by Bryan Contreras, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena DSC07324 by juangallego75, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Torices, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar DSC07556 by juangallego75, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena DSC07513 by juangallego75, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Misty Morning, Barichara Colombia by Adam Cohn, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Dawn - Carmen de Apicalá by Juan Carlos Galindo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Morning sun by dafranco66, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Dawn in San Antonio - Cali, Colombia by Santiago Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Medellin, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mural del Paisaje Cultural Cafetero - Andes, Antioquia by HD Acero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Plazoleta de Jardin, Antioquia by HD Acero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Formacion Rocosa en el PNN Uramba Bahia Malaga by HD Acero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cascada La Lindosa - PNN Cueva de los Guacharos - Acevedo, Huila by HD Acero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sendero - PNN Cueva de los Guacharos - Acevedo, Huila by HD Acero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pereira, Colombia - Cottage at night by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Manizales, Caldas by Oskar Burgos Manzano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salento, Quindio by Oskar Burgos Manzano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Medellín by Oskar Burgos Manzano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sesión de Yoga en el parque by Oskar Burgos Manzano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Medellín by Oskar Burgos Manzano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Medellín by Oskar Burgos Manzano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bogotá, vida diaria by Oskar Burgos Manzano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bogotá "Roots" historia danzada del Jazz, por Vanessa García by Oskar Burgos Manzano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bogotá "Roots" historia danzada del Jazz, por Vanessa García by Oskar Burgos Manzano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pintada comunal en el Barrio Egipto, Bogotá by Oskar Burgos Manzano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pintada comunal en el Barrio Egipto by Oskar Burgos Manzano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parque nacional natural Tayrona, Santa Marta by Oskar Burgos Manzano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El Valle y alrededores by Oskar Burgos Manzano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El Valle y alrededores by Oskar Burgos Manzano, en Flickr
El Choco, Colombia (Pacífico)


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El Valle y alrededores by Oskar Burgos Manzano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Magdalena River upper by cklxs, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/q52WuL Cuenca del rio Páez, Cauca by Ronald Hurtado en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

rio cauca by Jose Maria Ramirez Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/bZMoUf Cauca Viejo desde el aire by Pueblo Cauca Viejo en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Timbío by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Benjamin Jacanamijoy 1 by Oficina de Eventos- Facultad de Artes, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Benjamin Jacanamijoy 8 by Oficina de Eventos- Facultad de Artes, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pensamientos de un lugar de Fuego Benjamin Jacanamijoy Painter


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

The master painter C. Jacanamijoy with Flora Martinez model


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*LAS TIERRAS DEL VALLE DE SIBUNDOY *








_Los descendientes de las familias mitimaes, de los incas del Tawantinsuyo, quienes llegaron al Valle de Sibundoy, en el Putumayo, hacia el siglo XV, se radicaron en Manoy, hoy Santiago, con el fin de instaurar la organización estatal del Imperio inca. En algunos casos establecieron alianzas con los pueblos locales y en otros, cuando hubo resistencia, usaron la fuerza militar.

En tiempos de la Colonia, en la época de los españoles, el gran cacique Carlos Tamabioy dejó como herencia esas tierras. Esta es la historia que ellos cuentan:

Vino a la vida un día por la mañana, pero no como nacen todos los niños, sino ya grande y desarrollado. Siete amas de leche murieron de inanición tratando de satisfacer el apetito descomunal del recién nacido, quien crecía de manera prodigiosa. Al medio día el niño ya era un adulto. Por la tarde reunió a todos los indígenas del Valle de Sibundoy, les hizo escritura de todas las tierras, para ellos y sus descendientes, amojonó las parcelas, es decir, se las entregó con linderos fijos, y murió con el sol de ese mismo día.

En esa época, conocida como la Colonia, fue cuando se reconocieron las tierras de los indígenas y se conformaron los resguardos. Además de delimitar los terrenos, el Imperio español reconoció por primera vez a las autoridades propias, es decir, gobernantes indígenas, como los cabildos y alguaciles, escogidos por sus propios pueblos.

El relato muestra una visión original del tiempo; en la brevedad de un día, que simboliza un cambio de época, el cacique Tamabioy instauró un tipo de organización que perdura hasta hoy.

Rosalía Rosero y Benjamín Jacanamijoy (transcriptor)._


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Benjamin Jacanamijoy Painter


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/bRCvtg Valle de Sibundoy, Putumayo by Esteban Ospina en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PUTUMAYO by Revista Dimensión Misionera, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Putumayo Rainforest by Brayan Coral Jaramillo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Putumayo DSC07548 by Rumaan Malhotra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Putumayo DSC08090 by Rumaan Malhotra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Putumayo DSC07772 by Rumaan Malhotra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Putumayo DSC07735 by Rumaan Malhotra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Il primo paesino che si incontra è Santiago (Valle di Sibundoy) by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena DSCF3378 by dan tarcea, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena DSCF3401 by dan tarcea, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena DSCF2856 by dan tarcea, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena DSCF2672 by dan tarcea, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Maravillas del Caquetá - Salto Buinaima by Luis Polo, en Flickr
El Salto Buinaima se ubica en la reserva ecoturistica Posada de los Andaquies en el municipio de Belén de los Andaquíes, Caquetá.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Laguna de la Cocha y el Paramo de Bordoncillo by Brayan Coral Jaramillo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mandiyaco, Cauca y Putumayo. by Brayan Coral Jaramillo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Lagunas del Volcán Chiles, Nariño by Brayan Coral Jaramillo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Espejo de aguas en el Rio Caqueta by Brayan Coral Jaramillo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nidos de mochileros en una ceiba en Puerto leguizamo by Brayan Coral Jaramillo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pie de monte amazonico (Putumayo) by Brayan Coral Jaramillo, en Flickr
Patoyaco San Francisco Putumayo Colombia


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mazama rufina by Brayan Coral Jaramillo, en Flickr
Nombre Común: Venado Chonta, Soche
Nombre Científico: Mazama rufina
Familia: Cervidae
Lugar: En San francisco Putumayo
Colombia


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Momotus aequatorialis by Brayan Coral Jaramillo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

P U T U M A Y O by Brayan Coral Jaramillo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Almeida Boyacá. by Hugo German Guanumen, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Algo de Color by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr
Pueblito Boyacense
Duitama / Boyacá


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parque Simón Bolivar Bogotá by Nicolas Abril, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Green nature! - Bogotá by Nicolas Abril, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Doble calzada Primavera - Camilo C by Invías Oficial, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

NUEVA VISTA DESDE PARQUE CHICAMOCHA by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tunel Lobo Guerrero (Valle del Cauca) by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Via Fuente de Oro - San Jose del Guaviare by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Vía Barranquilla - Santa Marta. by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/fT2sNy Hombre en el camino, by Andoni.L en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/xGf5Rn Río en la Selva, Valle del Cauca- by Andoni.L en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/zBXHMu Girls of the Choco region, by Andoni.L en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/zB4avu Fiestas de san Pacho en Calí by Andoni.L en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/DsQ1pK dos al atardecer / Two at sunset, el tambo, Valle del Cauca- by Andoni.L en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/yGh1tG Fiestas de san Pacho en Calí by Andoni.L en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/os2vHb Festival de Música del Pacifico Petronio Alvarez- by Andoni.L en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/eYaaJR Curva a la Izquierda. Carretera Santa Marta Palomino / turn at the left, Road Sta. Marta-Palomino_ by Andoni.L en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/eZaWh1 obleas, Cali -by Andoni.L en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

171014 sobrevuelo carretera Quibdó, Medellín-fp (701) by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Primavera Primera Piedra Vía by Prosperidad Social, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cerro Nutibara. Medellín - Colombia. by Juan Felipe Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

New Eldorado Airport. Bogotá - Colombia. 2016. by Juan Felipe Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Manuela - Cartagena. by Juan Felipe Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Clinica Imbanaco Cali Colombia. by Juan Felipe Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena Colombia Muralla. by Juan Felipe Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Hacienda El Roble - Mesa de los Santos - Cultivo de Cafe - 3 by Juan Felipe Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Plaza Mayor - Medellín - Colombia. by Juan Felipe Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Plaza Mayor - Medellín Colombia. by Juan Felipe Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tarde de lluvia. by Juan Felipe Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Museo de Antioquia - Medellín - Colombia. El Circo. Artist: Fernando Botero. by Juan Felipe Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Landscape - Colombia - Antioquia. by Juan Felipe Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Plane - Mesa de los Santos - Santander - Colombia. by Juan Felipe Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cañón del Chicamocha by Juan Felipe Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cañón del Chicamocha. by Juan Felipe Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Happiness - Alegría. by Juan Felipe Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Helecho by Juan Felipe Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Zona Deportiva Medellín by Juan Felipe Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Zona recreativa Medellín by Juan Felipe Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

UPB Medellin by Juan Felipe Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Carnaval, Barranquilla by Louis Vest, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Carnaval, Barranquilla by Louis Vest, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sendero Amazonico by Diegomaxp, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

recorriendo los senderos by Diegomaxp, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Escalona...Amazonas rain forest by Diegomaxp, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

embarcadero Amazonas by Diegomaxp, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bogota by alfblan, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Hogar sencillo pero hermoso by Jonathan Huertas, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

080219 visita obras vía Bogotá – Villavicencio-fp24 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bogotá, D.C. - Colombia by diego ojeda, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Panorámica aérea de Bogotá vista desde Monserrate 2019 by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/2dFBY7R Bogotá by Jelbo64 en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/2f5vbNM Filandia Quindio. _by Jelbo64 en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/SWmBnY Filandia Quindio. _by Jelbo64 en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/2f5vcSa Guanabana, tropical Fruit - Filandia street Market _by Jelbo64 en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/2dYA9zf Jardin, Antioquia _by Jelbo64 en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/Rj9sqB Jericó, Antioquia _by Jelbo64 en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/2eZSEwb Jericó, Antioquia _by Jelbo64 en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/Rj9t9FJericó, Antioquia _by Jelbo64 en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ichó, Choco, 2019. by Camila De los ríos M, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Medellín, 2018. by Camila De los ríos M, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

aaaaa by FOTOSINTESIS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMGP0066e by FOTOSINTESIS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Choco Colombia IMGP4848e by FOTOSINTESIS COLOMBIA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

pacifico by Laura Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

sobrinos y perro by Diego Lugo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mangles. Pacifico COLOMBIA. by Diana Carolina Huertas, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Juanchaco, Colombia by Rafcha, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pacifico by Cristhian Camilo Burgos Diaz, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Via Rumichaca- Pasto Colombia Equator Border


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/a1HQSv Puente_internacional_Rumichaca_3 by Embajada de Ecuador en Colombia en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rumichaca- Pasto Way / Colombia- Equator Border


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

magdalena river by Diego Lugo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ambalema, Tolima by Diego Lugo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cacho en la Manga, Tame by Cesar Sanchez Trujillo|, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

limpia sabana by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puente Marisela by Thpz, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Taller #ConstruyendoPaís Leticia (Amazonas) by Invías Oficial, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

k15-tierraalta by Invías Oficial, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Corredor Tarazá - Yarumal by Invías Oficial, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paesaggio verso Coconuco by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Día 1 Carnaval de Barranquilla 2019: Batalla de Flores by AKDonini, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Día 1 Carnaval de Barranquilla 2019: Batalla de Flores by AKDonini, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Día 1 Carnaval de Barranquilla 2019: Batalla de Flores by AKDonini, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Día 1 Carnaval de Barranquilla 2019: Batalla de Flores by AKDonini, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Día 1 Carnaval de Barranquilla 2019: Batalla de Flores by AKDonini, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Día 2 Carnaval de Barranquilla 2019: Gran Parada de Tradición y Folclor by AKDonini, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

160319 taller contruyendo país Mitú 28 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

221117 sobrevuelo Viaducto Ciénaga de la Virgen-fp (5) by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

221117 sobrevuelo Viaducto Ciénaga de la Virgen-fp (10) by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena - Colômbia by Marcelo Souza Santos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nocturna de Cartagena by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

COSMOGÉNESIS by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

NENUFAR- Nymphaea SPP by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

LAGUNA LAS HELICONIAS by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

TRABAJO DE LLANO by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paisaje entre Buena Vista y la Vereda El Carmen by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Panorama del Centro de Villavicencio by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

NariÑo IMG_9469 by Invías Oficial, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_7856 by Invías Oficial, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_7794 by Invías Oficial, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Inspección de obras Túnel de la Línea - 04 de Octubre by Invías Oficial, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_9064 by Invías Oficial, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Via Buga-Buenaventura DJI_0111 by Invías Oficial, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_3303[1] by Invías Oficial, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_3784 by Invías Oficial, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_3772 by Invías Oficial, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_6466 by Invías Oficial, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Barranquilla by imgur​


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

NS123 said:


> Beautiful pic! I like such roads, which are beautifully covered with such trees! Thank you so much for sharing such a lovely pic with us!


Your Wellcome!!!


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Día 2 Carnaval de Barranquilla 2019: Gran Parada de Tradición y Folclor by AKDonini, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Birding... by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Birding... by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Birding... by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Birding... by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Támesis by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

2018 Lopez familia dic (12) by Victor Carvajal Beron, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paisajes de Colombia by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr
Fotografía tomada en El Carmen de Atrato, Chocó, Colombia. Se aprecia la vereda Guaduas, a la derecha, y las montañas que forman los Farallones de Citará, a la izquierda.
© Wilmer Quiceno


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

2018 Lopez familia dic (10) by Victor Carvajal Beron, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

2018 heliconias (180) by Victor Carvajal Beron, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Aeropuerto Antonio Nariño (Chachagüí), Pasto


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Piedecuesta, Santander by Ruben D Bueno V, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/qKL5fN Tree & rock by Fernando Duarte en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

piedecuesta by ((( o ))), en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/2bcpbxn Arco Natural del Morro - Tumaco Nariño Colombia/ by rubromu en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Anorí, Antioquia


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Alejandría, Antioquia


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Anori, Antioquia


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bio Anorí: una expedición de reconciliación y vida. Antioquia, Julio 2018 by MisionONU Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Boyaca - Sutatenza by Contacto Radio, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sutatenza by Frecuencia Cautiva, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sutatenza Boyacá by Hugo German Guanumen, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Subachoque, Boyaca by edwin0962, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/92xD2a Subachoque, by JuanJimenez en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Espesura - Subachoque, Colombia by John Pinilla, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parque Subachoque by David_DXR, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

LAGUNA CAREPERRO ó LAGUNA NEGRA, Cerinza (Boyacá), Colombia by Fredy Alexander Alvarez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cerinza_Boyaca_ (4) by Luis Jairo Velasquez-S, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Fuquene lagoon by Andrea Kirkby, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_4082-2 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Laguna de Cachalu, Duitama. by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ilustración con referente de Alfonso, campesino de Aquitania, Boyacá by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr
Alfonso, Aquitania-Boyacá. by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mural en La Universidad de Cundinamarca, Girardot by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mural Gente Berraca en Aquitania, Boyacá by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mural Gente Berraca en Aquitania, Boyacá by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Fotografia para mural Gente Berraca en Aquitania, Boyacá by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_6811 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

paramos Boyaca DSC_6755 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_7599 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_6220 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Doble arcoiris Boyaca/ Double Rainbow Boyaca DSC_9249-Pano by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Boyaca DSC_5803 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_6520 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Resguardo Wiwa de Rongoy en Atanques, Cesar. DSC_0268 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_0241 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_8746 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_8160 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tolima DSC_8329 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_1985 by Lucas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatape, Antioquia*

Sin título by Charisma Supsup, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salt Cathedral,Zipaquirá,Cundinamarca*

IMG_20190104_124100 by kathryn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C-Cundinamarca*

#bogota #colombia by drcano670, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Mojana,Sucre*

La Mojana-30 by UNDP ClimateChangeAdaptation, en Flickr


----------



## Carlos Rojas Hoppe (Aug 28, 2006)

calatravavx said:


> *Plaza de Bolivar, Bogotá*
> 
> DSCN2331 by Carolina Santos, en Flickr


¡Qué contraste tan feo!


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Taganga, Santa Marta, Colombia by Henrr Pomares, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tayrona Monument by luke.me.up, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guatapè-Colombia by Johnfranky T., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/RxWiMp Colombia-301 by Don Browers en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/24GFWRk Medellin by Don Browers en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/2edmKUY Colombia-112 by Don Browers en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/2fjhDUT Colombia-390 by Don Browers en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/Tb5jF9 Colombia-311 by Don Browers en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/2fjhYeP Cartagena by Don Browers en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/2dVtqpp Colombia-119 by Don Browers en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/2feAuKL Colombia-403 by Don Browers en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá D.C by Esperanza Jesus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá D.C by Esperanza Jesus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena de Indias by Esperanza Jesus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá D.C by Esperanza Jesus, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/UuuFvL Arco de colores sobre Neiva, by Cristian Benavides en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

19A-piedemonte-llanero by Celio Arroyave Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Piedemonte Llanero by Juan David Castañeda Amezquita, en Flickr


----------



## chala (Oct 31, 2009)

Makroll said:


> 19A-piedemonte-llanero by Celio Arroyave Garcia, en Flickr


Esto es un cementerio de donde?


----------



## chala (Oct 31, 2009)

Quebrada Las Gachas


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by rodrigj050, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by rodrigj050, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by rodrigj050, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by rodrigj050, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by rodrigj050, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by rodrigj050, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by rodrigj050, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by rodrigj050, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by rodrigj050, en Flickr


----------



## vidjcb (Nov 12, 2018)

*Zipaquirá Plaza principal y Parque de la independencia*


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena Colombia 2019 - 1. by Juan Felipe Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena das Índia - Colômbia by Airton Campos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by Rory O'Bryen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellin_135 by staudio20032003, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellin_206 by staudio20032003, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellin_125 by staudio20032003, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellin_137 by staudio20032003, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellin_191 by staudio20032003, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by rodrigj050, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá Nocturna. by Daniel Venegas, en Flickr


----------



## vidjcb (Nov 12, 2018)

*Zipaquirá | Parque la Esperanza, Estación tren Estatua Tisquesusa*



vidjcb said:


>


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ibis,Hotel Lagos de Menegua, Meta*

Buff-necked Ibis by Ken Chamberlain, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PNN Sumapaz-Laguna Chisacá*

Tawny Antpitta - Grallaria quitensis by Ken Chamberlain, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Medellin by Dean Cunningham, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatapé,Antioquia*

Guatapé by Dean Cunningham, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jericó,Antioquia*

Jericó by Dean Cunningham, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquira,Cundinamarca*

Colombia 2019 by Raymond Pacheco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria, Bogotá D.C,Cundinamarca*

Colombia 2019 by Raymond Pacheco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquira,Cundinamarca*

Colombia 2019 by Raymond Pacheco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate,Bogotá D.C*

Colombia 2019 by Raymond Pacheco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guanabana Fruit*

Colombia 2019 by Raymond Pacheco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian crafts*

Colombia 2019 by Raymond Pacheco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquira,Cundinamarca*

Colombia 2019 by Raymond Pacheco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salt Cathedral,Zipaquira,Cundinamarca*

Colombia 2019 by Raymond Pacheco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria,Bogotá D.C*

Colombia 2019 by Raymond Pacheco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Melgar,Tolima*

Colombia 2019 by Raymond Pacheco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San José del Guaviare,Guaviare*

San José del Guaviare by Esperanza Jesus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

colombia by Samuel Kreuzer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Colombia by Luciano Thomazelli, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barú, Bolivar*

Arquipélago Rosário by Luciano Thomazelli, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Convento La Popa,Cartagena de Indias*

Convento La Popa by Luciano Thomazelli, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pirata Island,Bolivar*

Isla Pirata, Colombia by Luciano Thomazelli, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The natural pools,San Jose del Guaviare,Guaviare*

Pozos Naturales - San Jose del Guaviare, Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Delicias waterfalls,Guaviare*

'Delicias' - San Jose del Guaviare, Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pacific Coast,Ladrilleros,Valle del Cauca*

Ladrilleros Reflection - Ladrilleros, Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Los Estoraques,Norte de Santander*

The Unexpected - La Playa, Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena by Dean Cunningham, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rodadero, Santa Marta by Dean Cunningham, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rodadero, Santa Marta by Dean Cunningham, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guatapé by Dean Cunningham, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guatapé by Dean Cunningham, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guatapé by Dean Cunningham, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Jericó by Dean Cunningham, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Jericó by Dean Cunningham, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Jericó by Dean Cunningham, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

colombia by Samuel Kreuzer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

colombia by Samuel Kreuzer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta*

colombia by Samuel Kreuzer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta*

colombia by Samuel Kreuzer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

colombia by Samuel Kreuzer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

colombia by Samuel Kreuzer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

colombia by Samuel Kreuzer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*National Flower*

colombia by Samuel Kreuzer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria,Bogota D.C*

Colombia_La Candelaria by Paolo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogota D.C*

Colombia by Paolo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Folklore*

Colombia by Paolo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian handicrafts*

Colombia by Paolo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salt Cathedral Zipaquira*

Colombia by Paolo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian peasant*

Colombia J001 by Ignacio Izquierdo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Colombia - Cartagena 47 by Ignacio Izquierdo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Colombia - Cartagena 34 by Ignacio Izquierdo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta*

Colombia - Santa Marta 04 by Ignacio Izquierdo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park*

Colombia - Tayrona 11 by Ignacio Izquierdo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta*

Colombia - Santa Marta 01 by Ignacio Izquierdo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ladrilleros on the west coast of Colombia-Valle del Cauca*

Ladrilleros, Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colonos Vereda Rubiales Meta by INHUMANO, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Erosión de terrazas by INHUMANO, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Taninos / Guayabero, Vaupes by INHUMANO, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cascadas en El Estrecho PNN Chiribiquete by INHUMANO, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Capilla Barichara Santander by INHUMANO, en Flickr​


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Biblioteca Honda by INHUMANO, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salento Quindio by INHUMANO, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Solo Barichara Santander by INHUMANO, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Panorama 11145uhu by INHUMANO, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cúpulas Belén de La Playa Norte de Santander by INHUMANO, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_2037gfree by INHUMANO, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Miradores Barichara Santander by INHUMANO, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Plegamiento Formación Aguardiente Málaga Santander by INHUMANO, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Valle de Cepita Santander by INHUMANO, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Calles Barichara Santander by INHUMANO, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Agua Cañón de las Iguanas Giron Santander by INHUMANO, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colores Cañon de el Chicamocha Santander by INHUMANO, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardín Botánico. Bogotá D.C*

Jardín Botánico. Bogotá, Julio de 2019 by Carlos Ardila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zoologico, Barranquilla *

Sin título by Carlos Ardila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sotaquirá, Boyacá. Recorrido por el corredor férreo Bogotá - Belencito*

250719 recorrido por el corredor férreo Bogotá - Belencito-fp13 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desfile Militar y de Policía 20 de julio 2019-Bogotá D.C*

Desfile Militar y de Policía 20 de julio 2019 by Policía Nacional de los colombianos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

- by Departamento Nacional de Planeación, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Túnel de oriente-Medellin*

150819 apertura del Túnel De Oriente-fp27 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Túnel de oriente-Medellin*

150819 apertura del Túnel De Oriente-fp2 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carrera de ciclismo realizado en Medellín, La Ceja, La Unión, El Retiro*

2019/12/02 -TOUR 2.1 COLOMBIA by ANTIOQUIA PIENSA EN GRANDE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Baile del Joropo,Villavicencio-Meta*

Villavicencio by Calatravavx, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio,Meta*

Villavicencio by Calatravavx, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio,Meta*

Villavicencio by Calatravavx, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá D.C by Calatravavx, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Colombia by Daniel Schulthess, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Bogotá D.C*_

Colombia by Daniel Schulthess, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Colombia by Daniel Schulthess, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Colombia by Daniel Schulthess, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Colombia by Daniel Schulthess, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Colombia by Daniel Schulthess, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Colombia by Daniel Schulthess, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate,Bogotá D.C*

Colombia by Daniel Schulthess, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Colombia by Daniel Schulthess, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Colombia by Daniel Schulthess, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PNN Los Nevados*

PNN Los Nevados - Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PNN Los Nevados*

PNN Los Nevados - Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*PNN Los Nevados*

Parque Nacional Los Nevados - Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena - by Gordon M1, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena - by Gordon M1, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena - by Gordon M1, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena - by Gordon M1, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by Dean Cunningham, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by Dean Cunningham, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá by Dean Cunningham, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cundinamarca and Meta*

Indigo-capped Hummingbird Amazilia cyanifrons by Ken Chamberlain, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

colômbia, 2019. by Maria Teresa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quindio*

Colombia - 2018 by Michael Saffle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento,Quindio*

P6273046 by Collecting Baggage, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

DSC_0972 by Collecting Baggage, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

P6052744 by Collecting Baggage, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

P6052749 by Collecting Baggage, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

P6052754 by Collecting Baggage, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

P6052755 by Collecting Baggage, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

IMG_20180612_110754 by Collecting Baggage, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

IMG_20180612_115545 by Collecting Baggage, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Medellín by Daniel Vélez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Arte Moderno Medellín*

Museo Arte Moderno Medellín by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Arte Moderno Medellín*

Museo Arte Moderno Medellín by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Arte Moderno Medellín*

Museo Arte Moderno Medellín by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Arte Moderno Medellín*

Museo Arte Moderno Medellín by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo Arte Moderno Medellín*

Museo Arte Moderno Medellín by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Volcán Nevado del Ruiz,Caldas*

Volcán Nevado del Ruiz by AKELARRE186, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manzanares Caldas*

Parque principal Manzanares Caldas , Colombia by AKELARRE186, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona National Park*

Tayrona National Park by Dean Cunningham, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Panorama de Vía Láctea by Juan Diego Q U, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Comuna 13-Medellin*

Comuna 13 by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Comuna 13-Medellin*

Comuna 13 by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Comuna 13-Medellin*

Comuna 13 by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Comuna 13-Medellin*

Comuna 13 by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Comuna 13-Medellin*

Comuna 13 by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Comuna 13-Medellin*

Comuna 13 by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Comuna 13-Medellin*

Comuna 13 by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Castillo de San Felipe de Barajas by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Castillo de San Felipe de Barajas by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Iglesia de Santo Domingo by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Iglesia de Santo Domingo by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Casa de la Inquisición by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Casa de la Inquisición by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Casa de la Inquisición by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Casa de la Inquisición by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo de Antioquia,Medellin*

Museo de Antioquia by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo de Antioquia,Medellin*

[/B]Museo de Antioquia by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo de Antioquia,Medellin*

Museo de Antioquia by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo de Antioquia,Medellin*

Museo de Antioquia by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza Botero,Medellin*

Plaza Botero by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza Botero,Medellin*

Plaza Botero by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza Botero,Medellin*

Plaza Botero by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza Botero,Medellin*

Plaza Botero by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza Botero,Medellin*

Plaza Botero by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## eyewearphoto (Dec 5, 2017)

Great place to pay a visit.
Thanks for all beautiful landscapes.


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Gato de Tejada,Santiago de Cali*

Parque Gato de Tejada #colombia #CaliEScali #CaliCo by Luis Colorado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe de Antioquia*

Santa Fe de Antioquia #Colombia #MedellinColombia by Luis Colorado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira*

Colombia 2018! by Sachse-Hofheimer Clan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cabo de la vela,Guajira*

Sin título by Sachse-Hofheimer Clan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira*

Colombia18 by Sachse-Hofheimer Clan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Columnas by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Catedral Primada de Bogotá (detalle) by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Palacio de Justicia by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Lourdes by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Island of Providencia*

I Love South West Bay by Reto Togni Pogliorini, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Iglesia El Tambo, Cauca, Colombia by Jhonny Ortiz, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sky Diving with the OIT Países Andinos by Inside ILO, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puerto Nariño | Colombia by Andrea Chirinos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rio Amazonas cerca de Nariño. Colombia. by Ciro Méndez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PARQUE MUNICIPIO DE SAN PABLO NARIÑO COLOMBIA by JOHN Quitiaquez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Potosí - Nariño - Colombia. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

180519 lanzamiento colombia rural en taller Pasto-fp7 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

180519 lanzamiento colombia rural en taller Pasto-fp4 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pasto Carnaval de Negros y Blancos 2019 12 by h_haenen, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pasto Carnaval de Negros y Blancos 2019 26 by h_haenen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle Del Cocora*

Valle Del Cocora by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle Del Cocora*

Valle Del Cocora by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle Del Cocora*

Valle Del Cocora by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna Guatavita*

Laguna Guatavita by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna Guatavita*

Laguna Guatavita by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo de Arte del Banco de la República*

Museo de Arte del Banco de la República by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo de Arte del Banco de la República*

Museo de Arte del Banco de la República by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo de Arte del Banco de la República*

Museo de Arte del Banco de la República by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo de Arte del Banco de la República*

Museo de Arte del Banco de la República by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo del Oro,Bogotá D.C*

Museo del Oro by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Antioquia*

Paisaje con niña. by Juan Felipe Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate,Bogotá D.C*

Monserrate by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate,Bogotá D.C*

Monserrate by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate,Bogotá D.C*

Monserrate by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo del Oro,Bogotá D.C*

Museo del Oro by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo del Oro,Bogotá D.C*

Museo del Oro by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santuario Nuestra Señora del Carmen*

Santuario Nuestra Señora del Carmen by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Templo de San Agustin,La Candelaria,Bogotá D.C*

Templo de San Agustin by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Templo de San Agustin,La Candelaria,Bogotá D.C*

Templo de San Agustin by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

La Candelaria by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria,Bogotá D.C*

La Candelaria by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria,Bogotá D.C*

La Candelaria by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria,Bogotá D.C*

La Candelaria by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

La Candelaria by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Candelaria,Bogotá D.C*

La Candelaria by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Around Bogotá by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Around Bogotá by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquirá,Cundinamarca*

Zipaquirá by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquirá,Cundinamarca*

ZipaquirÃ¡ by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquirá,Cundinamarca*

Zipaquirá by Joshua Bousel, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

080619 Taller construyendo país Puerto Inírida 0A0307 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

080619 Taller construyendo país Puerto Inírida 0A0330 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

080619 Taller construyendo país Puerto Inírida 0A0265 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

080619 Taller construyendo país Puerto Inírida 0A0270 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

080619 Taller construyendo país Puerto Inírida 0A0379 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mavecure, Inirida by Jeremy Hurtado, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guainia by AA Lombana-Bermudez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mavecure, Guainia by Paco Quicar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

View from the top of Mavecure | Guainia by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pajarito con nube by Milena Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cerros de Mavecure | Guainia by DE UNA Colombia Tours, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_3622 by AA Lombana-Bermudez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_3326 by AA Lombana-Bermudez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_8431-foon (8) by Basz15, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_8296 by Basz15, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_8305 by Basz15, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_8257 by Basz15, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_000 by Basz15, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bulevar Río Cali, Cali-Colombia by Lenín Galíndez Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

The prettiest house in the world? by young shanahan, en Flickr

Many houses have paintings in the outside walls in this region. Interesting, huh?
On the road from La India - near Filandia, Colombia.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Watching the world go by. by young shanahan, en Flickr

La India - near Filandia, Colombia.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Aguadas, Caldas, DSC01735 by Jairo Augusto Taborda Cárdenas, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Via Orocué on East Savanna*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

San Juan de Arama - Mesetas by Invías Oficial, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cordillera oriental y piedemonte amazonico by Luis Polo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caquetá Colombia by Luis Polo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DESFILE DE CARABINEROS- POLICIA NACIONAL by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

VIA VILLAVICENCIO RESTREPO by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

RUMBO AL ARCO IRIS by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Quebrada en Salinas de Upin by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Arco Iris sobre Villavicencio by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

ALTO DE CHICHIMENE by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

COSMOPOLITANA by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caminata en familia by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caño Saino by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

CALLE 39 VILLAVICENCIO META by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guambiano-Indianer by Alexander Schimmeck, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Silvia - Colombia by Alexander Schimmeck, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Church in Silvia - Colombia by Alexander Schimmeck, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guaduas - Colombia by Alexander Schimmeck, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guaduas - Colombia by Alexander Schimmeck, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

A wall of wooden boxes and stones, bogotá by Alexander Schimmeck, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Market in Los Mártires, Bogotá, Guanabana tropical Fruit by Alexander Schimmeck, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Market in Los Mártires, Bogotá by Alexander Schimmeck, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena - Colombia by Alexander Schimmeck, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena - Colombia by Alexander Schimmeck, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

From Neiva to Armenia : November 24, 2018 by James Peltzer, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Leticia | Colombia by Andrea Chirinos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

LeticiaEF7A6884 by davholla2002, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PuertoNarinoAmazonEF7A6932 by davholla2002, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

XXI Exposición Nacional de Orquídeas by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Valle El Bordo, Cauca, Colombia by Jhonny Ortiz, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/2gXtcpX Popayán by PROCOLOMBIA Petronio_Álvarez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Popayán desde el aire - 18 by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Camino Veredal by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena, Colombia by UltraPanavision, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia 2019 Feb.-81.jpg by L Vista Michael, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bogotá Colombia 2019 by Wom De Wom, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bogotaniando 1 by Wom De Wom, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

caribbean coast road- colombia by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

caribbean coast road- colombia by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Concesión Zipaquirá - Palenque - Puente Pescadero, sector San Gil - Bucaramanga by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Concesión Autopistas del Café, viaducto La Estampilla by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tequendama by Sebastian Dueñas, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paisaje Tequendama by Juan Pablo Castaño Lozada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

_DSC6595-FZEA-CLoGO by oxigenate, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Zipa by Sebastian Dueñas, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tequendama 2 by Sebastian Dueñas, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tajumbina by Sebastian Dueñas, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puracé by Sebastian Dueñas, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Piedra colgada by Sebastian Dueñas, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Castillo, Medellin , Antioquia by Sebastian Dueñas, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santuario, Risaralda by Sebastian Dueñas, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

tequendama_0 by nazarith50, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Conmemoración Día de la Mujer y seguimiento a proyectos productivos ETCR Filipinas, Arauca. Colombia Marzo 8/2019 by MisionONU Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/25cJa7p Arauca, Colombia by Pablo Porras en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Arauca by christel.sanchez92, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

LLANURAS ARAUCANAS by FRANKLIN ALBERTO DURAN NUÑEZ 
Arauca colombia


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Gracias Dios by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bienvenidos a Arauca..la Tierra del Joropo by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

via Tame by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rio Loretayacu - Puerto Nariño, Amazonas by HD Acero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puerto Nariño | Colombia by Andrea Chirinos, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

amazonas 016 by Pepe Torrente, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

P9030407 by t_y_l, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rio Amazonas by Alejandra Diaz Restrepo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puerto Nariño Amazonas P9030395 by t_y_l, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC03936 (Large) by Vigías de Paz, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

The evening colors by Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Puerto Nariño Kids by Shane_R, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La corota by David Alejandro Cabrera Ortiz, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Laguna de La Cocha - Nariño - Colombia by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Cocha, cerca de Pasto by Margerie David, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Cocha by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena 2019 by IMAGEN09, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena 2019 by IMAGEN09, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena 2019 by IMAGEN09, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

^~39/34. //60/2k/2148/2.f - BOGOTA, COLOMBIA -PLANETARIO DISTRITAL / MUSEO DE DESARROLLO URBANO (sede temporal) 2007 by IMAGEN09, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

//40/3c/397/2.f - Ministerio de Agricultura - Bogota, Colombia 2007 by IMAGEN09, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

~311/269. //45/8c/883/1.f - DOMO DEL MUSEO INTERACTIVO MALOKA - BOGOTA, COLOMBIA 2007 by IMAGEN09, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

//40/1c/197/1.f - MUSEOS Y COLECCIONES DEL BANCO DE LA REPUBLICA - BOGOTA ,COLOMBIA 2006 by IMAGEN09, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

//40/1c/178/1.f - BOGOTA COLONIAL, COLOMBIA 2007 by IMAGEN09, en Flickr


----------



## chala (Oct 31, 2009)

Quindìo


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honda,Tolima*

Colombia 2019 by Jörg Meier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alto de letras*

Colombia 2019 by Jörg Meier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquirá,Cundinamarca*

Mina de sal by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pride Bogotá 2019*

Pride Bogotá 2019 by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Comuna 13, Medellín by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quindio*

Recuca by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mariposario & Botanical Garden, Calarcá*

Mariposario & Botanical Garden, Calarcá by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pride Bogotá 2019*

Pride Bogotá 2019 by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander*

Barichara by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara,Santander*

Barichara by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jericó,Antioquia*

Jericó by Dean Cunningham, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona National Park*

Tayrona National Park by Dean Cunningham, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatapé,Antioquia*

Guatapé by Dean Cunningham, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatapé,Antioquia*

Guatapé by Dean Cunningham, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia*

Medellin by Dean Cunningham, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jericó,Antioquia*

Jericó by Dean Cunningham, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona National Park*

Tayrona National Park by Dean Cunningham, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatapé,Antioquia*

Guatapé by Dean Cunningham, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatapé,Antioquia*

Guatapé by Dean Cunningham, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*From the church at Monserrate*

From the church at Monserrate by Kim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flower market, Bogota*

Flower market, Bogota by Kim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Civic building, Usaquen,Bogota*

Civic building, Usaquen by Kim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza, Usaquen,Bogota*

Plaza, Usaquen by Kim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Restaurant in Usaquen,Bogota*

Restaurant in Usaquen by Kim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Cabrera,Chapinero,Bogota*

Hands on parking garage by Kim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street art, Bogota*

Street art, Bogota by Kim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street art, Bogota*

Street art, Bogota by Kim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Corn on the grill, Monserrate,Bogota*

Corn on the grill, Monserrate by Kim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Market in Bogota*

Market in Bogota by Kim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Museum,Bogota*

From the Museo del Oro by Kim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cathedral nave, Cathedral of Salt,Zipaquira*

Cathedral nave, Cathedral of Salt by Kim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquira,Cundinamarca*

Eclectic decor... by Kim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bottle cap art,Zipaquira*

Bottle cap art by Kim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Overview, Villa de Leyva,Boyaca*

Overview, Villa de Leyva by Kim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Heart in a salt mine,Nemocón, Cundinamarca*

Heart in a salt mine by Kim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paloquemao, Los Martires, Bogotá*

Edible flowers by Kim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Leaving Medellin*

Leaving Medellin by Kim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Traditional house, Villa de Leyva,Boyaca*

Traditional house, Villa de Leyva, Chiquiza, Colombia by Kim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyaca*

Flowered by Kim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyaca*

La Casa de Terracota by Kim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyaca*

Master bath, Casa Terracota by Kim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza, Villa de Leyva,Boyaca*

Plaza, Villa de Leyva by Kim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva,Boyaca*

Shadow over Villa de Leyva by Kim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Colombia 2019 by Jörg Meier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Colombia 2019 by Jörg Meier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena, Colombia by UltraPanavision, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amazonas*

20190814_172649 by Jörg Meier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Colombia 2019 by Jörg Meier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alto de Letras*

Colombia 2019 by Jörg Meier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alto de Letras*

Colombia 2019 by Jörg Meier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tour Colombia 2019 - 5th stage La Union*

Tour Colombia 2019 by Prensa Movistar Colombia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá by nucsam, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Piendamo*

Tormenta sobre Piendamo by nucsam, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Putumayo*

La pareja by nucsam, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Darien*

Darien by nucsam, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Willys*

Willys by nucsam, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Finlandia*

COL_0269 by nucsam, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cocora*

COL_0445 by nucsam, en Flickr


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

An unusual road sign in Cartagena forbidding "barbecue cooks" to ride motorcycles :rofl:


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Filandia,Quindio*

COL_0596 by nucsam, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Colombia 2019 by Jörg Meier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Leticia,Amazonas*

IMG-20190817-WA0085 by Jörg Meier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amazonas*

IMG-20190817-WA0078 by Jörg Meier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Páramo in Colombia*

Páramo Colombia by GJ B&W, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nature in Colombia*

Colombia by CEDERQUIST, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Antioquia*

Sunrays by CEDERQUIST, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Blanca,Santa Marta*

Playa Blanca by CEDERQUIST, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park*

Coastal Sunset by CEDERQUIST, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park*

Caribbean Sunset by CEDERQUIST, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Road of Magdalena*

Hit The Road by CEDERQUIST, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by Luis Potes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by Luis Potes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by Luis Potes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by Luis Potes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salto Tequendama,Cundinamarca*

Salto Tequendama #Colombia by Ander Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caño Cristales,Meta*

Caño Cristales by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taganga beach,Santa Marta*

Taganga beach, Colombia by Graham Vulliamy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento Coffee Farm*

Colombia by proImageHub.com, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Filandia,Quindio*

Filandia, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Filandia,Quindio*

Filandia, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento,Quindio*

Salento, Quindío by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá*

Colores lindos de Boyacá by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

LIT festival by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá*

Pueblito Boyacense by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

:applause:

So much beauty! Lovely country! Thank you for all these nice pictures.


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desierto de la Tatacoa,Huila*

désert de la tatacoa by Kalzennyg, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Agustin,Huila*

les rues de San Agustin, Colombie by Kalzennyg, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Agustin,Huila*

Statue de Jesus à San Agustin, Colombie by Kalzennyg, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan,Cauca*

Popayan, Colombie by Kalzennyg, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan,Cauca*

Popayan, Colombie by Kalzennyg, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan,Cauca*

Popayan après la pluie, Colombie by Kalzennyg, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan,Cauca*

Popayan, Colombie by Kalzennyg, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali,Valle del Cauca*

Cali, Colombie by Kalzennyg, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali,Valle del Cauca*

Cali, Colombie by Kalzennyg, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali,Valle del Cauca*

Cali, Colombie by Kalzennyg, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Antioquia*

ANTIOQUIA, COLOMBIA by Juan Carlos N, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Antioquia*

PAISAJE CAMPESINO ANTIOQUEÑO by Juan Carlos N, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Concursante: Gabriel Echeverri [Medellín Futurada] 2 by Plan Estratégico Habitacional de Medellín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Muros H - Santo Domingo by Plan Estratégico Habitacional de Medellín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calarcá,Quindio*

No. 1914 - 26 de septiembre/18 by Steven Manrique, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taganga,Santa Marta*

Taganga by arka76, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate,Bogota D.C*

Cerro de Montserrate (Bogota) by arka76, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carmen de Viboral, Antioquia*

The neverending beauty of Colombia. by Julian David Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellín at night. by Julian David Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Andes,Antioquia*

Andes thunderstorm and the blue moon. by Julian David Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Antioquia*

Antioquia colonial in a nutshell by Julian David Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellín Cityscape at night. by Julian David Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellin downtown morning sky by Julian David Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Llanogrande,Antioquia*

A door at the end of the road. by Julian David Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Llanogrande, Rionegro*

Home is where your hearth is. by Julian David Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

La Unión Europea, Colciencias y la Cámara de Comercio de Bogotá - Programa Horizonte 2020 by Cámara de Comercio de Bogotá, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

عبدالله بن زايد يلتقي نائبة وزير خارجية كولومبيا by UAE Minister of Foreign Affairs and International Cooperation, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by roman korzh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá by AndresFCrz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

bogota by amelia mendez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan,Cauca*

Popayán by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan,Cauca*

Popayan by Franx', en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan,Cauca*

Popayán by Taco Witte, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan,Cauca*

Popayán by Taco Witte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

LAS GOLONDRINAS NATAGAIMA by AUTOS2012, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Timana 2014 by Talcko Rocker, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

TIMANA - HUILA by *Iván Erre Jota*, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Timaná, Huila, Colombia by Juan Carlos Castañeda Alsina, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Timana by Nans et Alix, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful church of Timana - a small town in the Huila department of Colombia by Hannes Rada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful church of Timana - a small town in the Huila department of Colombia by Hannes Rada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cañón del Pericongo by Diana Molina, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Granadilla tropical fruit / IMG_6765 by Enver Lamprea, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Granadilla fruit flowerIMG_6934 by Enver Lamprea, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Produccion de Granadilla con agua de lluvia (Production of Passion Fruit with rainwater)......Maren Cultivos ........Finca Maren......Dapa......Valle del Cauca......Colombia. by Enver Lamprea, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Part I of 6 hours trekking at in Salento, Quindío. Beautiful landscapes and the Bosque de Niebla waterfall (the water was freezing cold ) Colombia Jan 2020 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Part I of 6 hours trekking at in Salento, Quindío. Beautiful landscapes and the Bosque de Niebla waterfall (the water was freezing cold ) Colombia Jan 2020 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La palma de cera del Quindío (Ceroxylon quindiuense) es una palma nativa de los bosques montanos húmedos andinos by Andersson Muñoz, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pics taken during the Free Walking Tour in the city center of Medellin. Colombia Jan 2020 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pics taken during the Free Walking Tour in the city center of Medellin. Colombia Jan 2020 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

A relaxing afternoon at the Termales Hot Springs Santa Rosa de Cabal &#55357;&#56842; Pereira. Colombia Jan 2020 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Filandia, a beautiful city in Eje Cafetero Pics walking on its streets, Plaza Bolívar and Mirador Colina iluminada (view point) Colombia Jan 2020 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salento: beautiful at day, crazy at night (after meeting a group of new friends ) Quindío. Colombia Jan 2020 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salento: beautiful at day, crazy at night (after meeting a group of new friends ) Quindío. Colombia Jan 2020 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cali by night &#55357;&#56845; Colombia Dec 2019 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Iglesia de San Antonio. Santiago de Cali. Colombia Dec 2019 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Part V: View of Sendero El Cuzco from above &#55357;&#56842;&#55356;&#57141;The Tatacoa desert in Villavieja is not really a desert, but a dry tropical forest ecosystem considered one of the largest vertebrate fossil sites of America. Huila, Colombia Jan2020 #itravelandd by itravelanddance, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Street Art, Santiago de Cali, Colombia, by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Plaza Cívica, Monumento Los Libertadores. Neiva, Huila. Colombia Jan 2020 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Part III - La Ventana in Sendero El Cuzco hiking area &#55357;&#56842; &#55356;&#57141; The Tatacoa desert in Villavieja, Huila (also Valley of Sorrows) La Tatacoa is considered one of the largest vertebrate fossil sites of America. Colombia Jan 2020 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Walking around Pasto, Nariño. Colombia Jan 2020 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

San Felipe church in its original color and then changing its colors with the lights at night Pasto, Nariño. Colombia Jan 2020 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

San Felipe church in its original color and then changing its colors with the lights at night 😜 Pasto, Nariño. Colombia Jan 2020 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Some more pics of Neiva city including la Catedral de la Inmaculada Concepción, el Templo Colonial, el Malecón del Río Magdalena y una cafetería cubana Neiva, Huila. Colombia Jan 2020 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Some more pics of Neiva city including la Catedral de la Inmaculada Concepción, el Templo Colonial, el Malecón del Río Magdalena y una cafetería cubana :blush: Neiva, Huila. Colombia Jan 2020 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

San Jose del Guaviare, Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PNN Los Nevados, Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PNN Los Nevados - Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PNN Los Nevados - Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr
I found this amazing waterfall up in the mountains of Parque Los Nevados:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eudrslg88jQ&t=533s


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PNN Los Nevados - Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PNN Los Nevados - Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

The Dream Stream - Tranquilandia, Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr
Although the water levels were low at Tranquilandia, there was still a few sections where the algae blooms were quite nice.

In case you aren't familiar with this algae bloom that occurs for a few months out of the year in a couple specific remote rivers in Colombia, the colours are authentic.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Cueva y cascada - Putumayo, Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr
I had to crawl over a few slippery rocks in order to get this vantage point of the small cascade that was just before the big drop of cascada fin del mundo. An hour after this, it started pouring rain and the trail back to the main road (which took at least an hour) was like a creek in certain spots. It's a good thing I remembered to bring my umbrella, but it took several days for my hiking boots to dry out after that.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Valle del Cauca, Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr
Some nice intense skies during my trip to Ladrilleros on the Pacific Coast of Colombia.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Flowers and Mist - Salento, Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ladrilleros Reflection - Ladrilleros, Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Emerald Hills - Valle de Cocora, Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Shades of Emerald - Valle de Cocora, Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

The Long and Winding Road - Narino, Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr
This unexpectedly beautiful canyon in Nariño, Colombia wasn't even on the radar nor did I or the driver of the motorcycle even know about it's existence before we saw it.

I thought I had suddenly been transported to somewhere in the Hawaiian Islands or something.

Unfortunately, I didn't have any time to look around for a better composition but this will give you an idea for what Canon Juanambu looks like.

Colombia never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Magenta Swirl - Meta, Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr
Although not many people outside of Colombia even know about Cano Cristales, this circular waterfall is one of the more well known scenes that's shot at the location.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salentian Paradise - Riseralda, Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr
I took this photo in the beautiful Valle de Cocora in Colombia. I was really happy with the light and the cooler temps in this area were a nice relief from the heat of Pereira.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Mystical Palms - Valle de Cocora, Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr
This simple scene of some tall palms high up in the mist enshrouded mountains of Valle de Cocora will likely end up being one of my personal favorite photos from this trip to Colombia.

I almost didn't take this shot because I was in a hurry to try and catch the last Jeep back to Salento, however, it appeared as though I was already going to be too late and so I just decided to continue taking more pics and accept that I would probably have to find a different way back to town.

As it turned out, they sent an extra Jeep to pick up us stragglers so it all worked out well in the end.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Grace in the Valley - valle de Cocora, Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr

Paula is a dancer (bailarina) from Ballet Miluzka Dance studio in Pereira, Colombia.

Her turquoise coloured outfit was a great combination with the greens of the valley and the magentas in the trees.

A bit of mist lent nicely to the atmosphere at Valle de Cocora.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El Caballo de Cocora - Valle de Cocora, Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pozos Naturales - San Jose del Guaviare, Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr
This spot just outside of San Jose del Guaviare is called las pozos naturales, or in English, the natural pools.

The water in the pool was deep enough that I was able to dive into it and the water was quite warm.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Taganga Colombia Drone Bird Eye View by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

landscape picture of colombia : Sunset in Bahia Solano Choco (Pacific Coast) by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sierra Nevada Santa Marta Colombia - Paradise on earth by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guatape, Colombie by Kalzennyg, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guatape, Colombie by Kalzennyg, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guatape, Colombie by Kalzennyg, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guatape, Colombie by Kalzennyg, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guatape, Colombia by Kalzennyg, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

les rues de Bogota by Kalzennyg, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

les rues de la Candelaria, Bogota by Kalzennyg, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

les rues de Bogota by Kalzennyg, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guatape, Colombie by Kalzennyg, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

vallée de cocora, Salento by Kalzennyg, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

la vallée de cocora, Salento by Kalzennyg, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salento, Colombie by Kalzennyg, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salento, Colombie by Kalzennyg, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salento, Colombie by Kalzennyg, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salento, Colombie by Kalzennyg, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salento,Colombie by Kalzennyg, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cali, Colombie by Kalzennyg, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Silvia, Cauca Colombia by Julian Echeverry, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Silvia, Cauca - Misak Land by Augusto César Silva Otero  en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Silvia, Cauca, Colombia by Robert Oelman, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Misak Women; Silvia, Cauca by Alberto Sierra Restrepo en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Misak Meeting, by Alberto Sierra Restrepo en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Silvia, Cauca, tierra de Guambianos y Paeces by Rita Willaert, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Resguardo Indígena de Guambía/ Misak's (Guambia) indigenous reservation by Jonnathan Riascos Muñoz, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Petronio_Álvarez_Popayán_2019_186 by PROCOLOMBIA en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Popayán, Petronio_Álvarez_Popayán_2019_051 by PROCOLOMBIA en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Popayan by Felipe Mejia Medina, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Popayán, Cauca, Colombia by Zen Aida, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sunrise Moon, la florida Risaralda by Toy~, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PEREIRA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Manizales Caldas Colombia by AKELARRE186, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Anserma, Caldas, Colombia by &#55356;&#57263; Herduin Rivera || Exus.com.co, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

DSC_3200 Salamina, Caldas, Colombia by Paul Tieck, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Anserma, Caldas, Colombia by &#55356;&#57263; Herduin Rivera || Exus.com.co, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Anserma, Caldas, Colombia by &#55356;&#57263; Herduin Rivera || Exus.com.co, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Camino a #Salamina #caldas by estiven posada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Salamina Colombia by Ronne Vinkx, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Gramalote, Norte de Santander by Gabriel Rojas, en Flickr
Abandoned village, Gramalote ruins due to geological fault


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

The new Gramalote, by Wilfredo Amayaen Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

The refoundation of Gramalote by Wilfredo Amaya & Fondo de Adaptacion en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Templo de San José de La Playa de Belén by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pueblo el Carmen norte de Santander - Colombia by Javier Melo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Chinacota-Norte de Santander, Colombia by Norbu Tibet, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Estoraques... ¡Firmes! North Santander by Sofía Henao, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

The Lost Pillars (Los Estoraques National Park) - Colombia by Thomas Dawson, en Flickr
Not a lot of Colombian people, never mind foreigners, know about this beautiful location which high up in the mountains in the deparmtment of Norte de Santander.......... but after a long bus ride from the coastal city of Santa Marta........ then a taxi ride up into the mountains to one of my new favorite small cities in Colombia, Ocaña....... and then another small transport vehicle to a tiny town near by the rock formations, I made it to this place which resembles areas of Utah.


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Iglesia de Cácota, Norte de Santander / Cacota Church, North Santander by Nelson Villamizar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Un lugar que llevo siempre en mi corazón, Los Estoraques. by Claudia Pino, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

OCAÑA - Norte de Santander - Colombia by CIRO CANO, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

CACOTA, North Santander by Ese | Viejero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

CACOTA by Ese | Viejero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rio Catatumbo by Camilo Ara, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Río Sardinata, Tibú, Norte de Santander. Región del Catatumbo by Viviana Sánchez Prada, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Río Catatumbo en La Gabarra by Etnias Sin Fronteras, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Casa de Terracota, by Juan K
Casa de cerámica y barro en Villa de Leyva, Boyacá - Colombia / Ceramic and mud house in Villa de Leyva Colombia


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Church in Boyacá JK700906 by Juan K en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

020319 taller construyendo país Aquitania Boyacá 45 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Festival del Lago - Paipa, Boyacá by PRENSA INDEPORTES BOYACA, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Kogui World / Kogui sustentation & Kogui Land Colombia by Tristan


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nabusimake by Tristan


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Fisherman in Bahia Concha Tayrona National Park Photo Credit Tristan Quevilly


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sunset Palomino Guajira By Tristan Quevilly


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Playa Cristal / Cristal Beach - Tayrona Park By Tristan Quevilly


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

The Silver Snake, The Chicamocha Canyon, by Tristan Quevilly


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Amanecer Santiago de Cali - Dawn Santiago de Cali city by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr
Toma desde Balcones, PNN Farallones de Cali a 3500. msnm

Balcones shot, Farallones de Cali to 3500 meters
Andes, Cordillera Occidental de Colombia, Andean Eastern Mountain Range Colombia .


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena by Alvaro Villa, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartegena15 by Alvaro Villa, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Paisaje Yarumo - Norte de Antioquia by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Entrerríos - Antioquia - Colombia by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

COLOMBIA - IBAGUÉ - CAÑÓN DEL COMBEIMA / COMBEIMA CANYON by Jerson Beltrán Ph, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

7D2_8464 by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Atardecer Mina de [email protected] by Robinson Galindo Tarazona, en Flickr
Chingaza National Park


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Iglesia y volcan de Cumbal by Edison Ayala, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

san pacho by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr
San Pacho Carnival, Chocoan Girl


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tango by gies777, en Flickr
Tango in Bogotá


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

sunshine by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cuzumbo by Robinson Galindo Tarazona, en Flickr
Cuzumbo in Chingaza Natural National Park . Colombia


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia la bella by Dan Steeves en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Valle de sibundoy Putumayo by Eiyco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Rionegro Antioquia, Colombia by Eiyco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

luz sobre la montaña by Eiyco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

casa Antioqueña by Eiyco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nariño Colombia by Eiyco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Laguna de Cumbal Nariño by Eiyco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santuario de las Lajas; Colombia by Eiyco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La virgen del cerro el volador by Eiyco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Árbol seco ciudad de Medellin Colombia by Eiyco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

vista de la universidad de Antioquia Cerro volador by Eiyco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ciudad de Medellin / Medellín City by Eiyco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Riosucio, Caldas by Eiyco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

SAN MIGUEL PUTUMAYO COLOMBIA by Eiyco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

PB166460 by Eiyco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Medellin by Eiyco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

fuente eudea by Eiyco, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

_DSF0139 by Nicolas Briffault, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guatavita Lagoon_DSF0179 by Nicolas Briffault, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

_DSF0187 by Nicolas Briffault, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

_DSF0073 by Nicolas Briffault, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guatavita_0004 by Andrea Koll, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guatavita_0007 by Andrea Koll, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Guatavita, Colombia by diego ojeda, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena_DSF9298 by Nicolas Briffault, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

_DSF9279 by Nicolas Briffault, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Villa de Leyva_DSF8194 by Nicolas Briffault, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caño Cristales DSCF0326 by Nicolas Briffault, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caño Cristales DSCF0510 by Nicolas Briffault, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caño Cristales DSCF0325 by Nicolas Briffault, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Filandia, Quindio IMG_2988_DxO by Nicolas Briffault, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tatacoa desert_DSF8607 by Nicolas Briffault, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tatacoa desert_DSF8653 by Nicolas Briffault, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Sometimes.... by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ready!!!! by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Santa Fe de Antioquia by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Parapente en Roldanillo by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Color al vuelo by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Atardecer en mi terruño by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ascenso ( In Explore) by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nariño Colombia by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Diciembre en Tuluá by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Diciembre en Tuluá by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Diciembre en Tuluá by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Diciembre en Tuluá by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Pueblo de Buenavista... by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

HDR San Pacho Atardecer by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Roldanillo, Colombia by Rodolfo Jose Salcedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Roldanillo, Colombia by Rodolfo Jose Salcedo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia 2019 by Jörg Meier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Enduro Manizales 2019 by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

MANIZALES by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia 2019 by Jörg Meier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Amazonas, Colombia 2019 0815_173334 by Jörg Meier, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Manizales Viaje a la Tierra by Diego Gomez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Manizales 26-09-2019 by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Enduro Manizales Mayo 2019 by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Manizales, Caldas by Oskar Burgos Manzano, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cóndor de los Andes by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El Nido del Condor / The Condor Nest by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El Nido del Condor by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Panaca 2020 by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El Nido del Cóndor by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El Nido del Cóndor by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El Nido del Cóndor by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Leyenda 2019 by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Leyenda 2019 by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Leyenda 2019 by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Leyenda 2019 by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Leyenda 2019 by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Leyenda 2019 by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Leyenda 2019 by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Leyenda 2019 by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Leyenda 2019 by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Leyenda 2019 by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Leyenda 2019 by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bici en Salento by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Leyenda 2019 Etapa 6 by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La Leyenda 2019 - Prologo by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Andean Mountains range, Colombia DSC_1296-2 by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Aquamana by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Laguna de la cocha - Cocha lagoon by Luis FrancoR, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Las Lajas by mega macaqueiros, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Las-Lajas-Sanctuary - COLOMBIA by Antoine Barthelemy, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Desfile 6 de Enero, Ipiales , Carnavales by Sebastian H, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ipiales by Carlos Quintero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Ipiales by Carlos Quintero, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Barrio tradicional by John Jiménez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Bright by Elkin Vallejo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Timana, by Cristian Benavides en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

fotos puerto triunfo y otras 182 by FREDY HUMBERTO HERNANDEZ, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

rio_claro by mauricio montoya, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

090518 Girardot - Honda - Puerto Salgar -fp de a36 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

090518 Girardot - Honda - Puerto Salgar -fp de a35 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

090518 Girardot - Honda - Puerto Salgar -fp de a34 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Aerial photos of Colombia, South America. by S.C. Air National Guard, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

170712-Z-VD276-060 by S.C. Air National Guard, en Flickr
*Aerial photos of Palaquero, a military installation in Colombia, South America.*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Lorica


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Lorica


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Foto: caracol.com.co
Lorica río Sinú Foto: caracol.com.co


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Lorica y su Río Sinú*


----------



## Carlos Rojas Hoppe (Aug 28, 2006)

Makroll said:


> Tejidos de la tierra, Sésquile, Guatavita, Boyaca by Malely Linares, en Flickr


Boyacá????????


----------



## Carlos Rojas Hoppe (Aug 28, 2006)

Makroll said:


> Tejidos de la tierra, Sésquile, Guatavita, Boyaca by Malely Linares, en Flickr


No entiendo. Guatavita no pertenece al Depto. de Boyacá


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Carretera by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Manuelita - Cali Colombia by Wilber Calderón, en Flickr
*Manuelita - Cali Colombia*

*Please don't use this image on digital or printed media without my explicit permission. © All rights reserved*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Caminos del parque Puracé by Carlos Andres Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Way to heaven. Camino al cielo by G_D ♪, en Flickr

*Lugar..........camino antes de llegar a la cima del cerro Guayacundo
Ubicación....Ubaque - Cundinamarca, Colombia
Cámara.......Nokia Lumia 920
Lente..........carl zeiss f/2.0*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

&quot;Mi tierra&quot; by María Isabel Flórez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

La vida esta en la gente by Rodrigo Buitrago, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Colombia is passion and wonderful places by Julian Montes, en Flickr
*Colombia is passion and wonderful places

This is a avenue than comunicate the capital Bogotá, with one of the most special places in this country, Villa de Leyva*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

__
https://flic.kr/p/tUjvHC


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Shrinking Away by Neil Noland, en Flickr
*Shrinking Away*

*Barichara is considered to be the best example of a colonial village (at least according to one of the colombianas I met along the way…and Lonely Planet seems to speak very highly of the town as well.)*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Tarde de cuarentena by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

salto de versalles guaduas by Diego Felipe Vega, Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Popayán by Rodrigo Caycedo


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Popayán by Rodrigo Caycedo


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Puente del humilladero Popayán by Rodrigo Caicedo*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Guaitarilla, Nariño*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Sandona, Nariño*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*El Encano, Nariño*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Antonio Nariño Airport, Pasto, Nariño*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Antonio Nariño Airport, Pasto, Nariño*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Juanambú Canyon, Nariño*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Tajumbina waterfall (La Cruz), Nariño*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Tajumbina waterfall (La Cruz), Nariño*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Samán Gigante by Diana Molina, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Roldanillo CCS_1850 by cristian cardona, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Roldanillo CCS_5361 by cristian cardona, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

CCS_6617 by cristian cardona, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

CCS_6508 by cristian cardona, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

CCS_7585 by cristian cardona, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

nueva venecia by yadir martinez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

tierra bomba by yadir martinez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena la fantastica by yadir martinez, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

El Nido del Condor / Condor's Nest by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Manizales desde el Parque Nacional Natural los Nevados by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

_DSC2183-Pano by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

oasis de la sirena Dagua Valle del Cauca


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Chivor Boyacá by Hugo German Guanumen, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Chivor, Boyaca- Emerald Zone


----------



## georges442 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Ramiriquí, Boyacá








*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nevado del Cocuy desde Arauca by Fabian Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Chiribiquete, Guaviare*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Boyacá*


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Angelik Perfra (Oct 2, 2020)

calatravavx said:


> *Bogotá D.C*
> 
> Torre Colpatria by Angelik Perfra, en Flickr


🧡


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jaime Duque Park,Bogota*

BUQUE DE GUERRA... by Alejandro Bejarano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotà*

Últimos días del 2020. by daniel venegas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Atardecer en Medellin. Sunset in Medellin by Alvaro Villa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Metrocable en Medellín - Foto 1 by Camilo Medina Cubillos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellín 1 by Sebastián Montoya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio*

Villavicencio y Acacías by Ministerio de Ambiente y Desarrollo Sostenible, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio*

Villavicencio (Meta) by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogota D.C*

Bogotá Colorida. by daniel venegas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogota D.C*

Bogota 2020 by Felix Reyes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogota D.C*

Bogota 2020 by Felix Reyes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogota D.C*

Bogota 2020 by Felix Reyes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Termales Puracé

TERMALES DE SAN JUAN PURACÉ by Jaime Andres Herrera Villarreal, en Flickr*


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín*

Medellín by Eric Böhm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Inntu Hotel vista desde la terraza by Pigalle_boy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cravo Norte-Arauca*

Palma de Corozo-Arauca by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca*

Trabajo de Llano - Arauca by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca*

Tocando el Cacho by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Puesta de sol en la Bahia de Cartagenas by Luna y Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Tramonto nei Caraibi by Luna y Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taganga, Santa Marta*

El encanto de la Colombia by Luna y Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Yopal, Casanare*

yopal by felipe galeano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casanare*

180920 inauguración puente charte-ani (18) by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunja, Boyaca*

Tunja 2020 by Cristiam Danilo Barón Núñez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunja, Boyaca*

Tunja-Boyacá Colombia by Camilo Galeano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bucaramanga-Santander*

Bucaramanga Colombia 2021 by ampx8, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogota D.C*

Bogotá Colombia 2021 by ampx8, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ocaña, Norte de Santander*

Ocaña Colombia 2021 by ampx8, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Playa, Norte de Santander*

La Playa Colombia 2021 by ampx8, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bucaramanga-Santander*

Colombia 2021 Shared Pics by ampx8, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bucaramanga, Santander*

Bucaramanga Colombia 2021 by ampx8, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monteria, Cordoba*

Montería, Córdoba 2021 by LuiSa María Hurtado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fraguita, Caquetá*

Portal del Fraguita - Caqueta by Caminantes del Retorno Colombia natural desde 1985, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierra Nevada del Cocuy, Boyacá*

Sierra nevada del Cocuy, Guicán y Chita by Caminantes del Retorno Colombia natural desde 1985, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guainia*

DSC_2259-2-2 by Caminantes del Retorno Colombia natural desde 1985, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Cocuy, Boyacá*

Cocuy Temporada 2011 Uwa 122 by Caminantes del Retorno Colombia natural desde 1985, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cerros de Mavicure, Guainía*

Cerros de Mavicure by Caminantes del Retorno Colombia natural desde 1985, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mavicure, Guainía *

Mavicure by Caminantes del Retorno Colombia natural desde 1985, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desierto de la Tatacoa, Huila*

Desierto de la Tatacoa by Caminantes del Retorno Colombia natural desde 1985, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Tolima*

Nevado del Tolima by Caminantes del Retorno Colombia natural desde 1985, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Venados de Chingaza, Cundinamarca*

Venados de Chingaza by Caminantes del Retorno Colombia natural desde 1985, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cerros de Mavicure, Guainía*

Cerro Mavicure en el Guainía by Caminantes del Retorno Colombia natural desde 1985, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sumapaz, Cundinamarca*

Sumapaz by Caminantes del Retorno Colombia natural desde 1985, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Palacio de Justicia by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sonsón, Antioquía*

Sonsón Antioquia by Juan Pablo León Tovar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta*

BUQUE GLORIA by EllaWarrior, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pensilvania, Caldas*

Pensilvania Caldas by Juan Pablo León Tovar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas*

Monumento a los Colonizadores by Juan Pablo León Tovar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá*

Batalla de Pantano de Vargas by gelmon montañez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sativa, Boyacá*

Sativa viejo capilla-1 by Hugo German Guanumen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatapé, Antioquía*

Atardecer en Guatapé - Guatapé sunset by Luis FrancoR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

flower parade-2538.jpg by John Pryor, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín*

Flower arrangement by John Pryor, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Centro-0103.jpg by John Pryor, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquía*

Desde mi apartamento, en la Noche. by Alvaro Villa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puente de Occidente, Antioquia*

Puente de Occidente by Alvaro Villa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardín, Antioquía*

Jardín, Antioquia by Juan Carlos N, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquía*

COVID-19 Pandemic - Colombia by International Monetary Fund, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquia*

COVID-19 Pandemic - Colombia by International Monetary Fund, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Yarumal, Antioquia*

Yarumal, Antioquia 2021 by LuiSa María Hurtado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quibdo, Chocó*

Catedral San Francisco de Asís, Quibdó - Chocó by yefersonlozano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerto Nariño, Amazonas*

Puerto Nariño by Ministerio de Ambiente y Desarrollo Sostenible, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santuario de las Lajas, Nariño*

Santuario Las Lajas by Anderson Pinzón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sisga, Cundinamarca*

Represa del Sisga, Cundinamarca. by gonzalo chacon hernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquirá, Cundinamarca*

Catedral Diocesana de Zipaquirá by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pereira, Risaralda*

003158550025-1 by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena, Colombia by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Getsemaní, Cartagena by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Bogotá D.C*_

Ventas callejeras. by daniel venegas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá*

La bella villa. by daniel venegas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pereira, Risaralda*

Bolívar by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

//20/1c/186/1xp - Quadrifolio / Cartagena de Indias, Colombia 2019 by Imagen 20/20, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá*

//40/2c/213/1.f - VILLA DE LEYVA, BOYACA - COLOMBIA 2007 by Imagen 20/20, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquia*

16. //60/3c/3109/1.f - CENTRO COMERCIAL PREMIUM PLAZA -MEDELLIN, COLOMBIA 2008 by Imagen 20/20, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

32. //60/2k/2148/2.f - BOGOTA, COLOMBIA -PLANETARIO DISTRITAL / MUSEO DE DESARROLLO URBANO (sede temporal) 2007 by Imagen 20/20, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunja, Boyacá*

~169/184/150. //60/6c/605/3.f - TUNJA - Casa Museo del Fundador - BOYACA, COLOMBIA 2007 by Imagen 20/20, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

20. //60g/3k/3175/3.f/1xp - UNIVERSIDAD DEL ROSARIO, BOGOTA - COLOMBIA 2007 by Imagen 20/20, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cauca*

Se fue la luz.. light Is gone by Luis FrancoR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Peñol, Antioquia*

El peñol Colombia. Peñol dam. by Luis FrancoR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe de Antioquia*

Catedral de Santa Fe de Antioquia by Mauricio Gilbonio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán, Cauca*

Popayán by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fusagasugá, Cundinamarca*

Fusagasugá by Camilo Gómez Sandoval, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Melgar, Cundinamarca*

Sin título by Camilo Gómez Sandoval, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Tolima*

Nevado del Tolima by Santiago Cardoso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta*

Bahía de Santa Marta by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira*

Alta Guajira, Colombia by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palomino, La Guajira*

Palomino, La Guajira by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas*

Plantón #salvemosalINEM by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Armenia, Quindio*

Atardecer - Sunset Cuyabro - Armenia © by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas*

Paro nacional #4M by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocón, Cundinamarca*

Nemocón lookout by The Fisheye Man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira*

Mochilas Wayúu by The Fisheye Man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá*

Museo del Chocolate by The Fisheye Man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotown by The Fisheye Man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá*

Villa de leyva - Street in Colour by Michael Hertel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lago Calima, Valle del Cauca*

Kolumbien - Darien am Lago calima by Michael Hertel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá*

Villa de leyva - Street live by Michael Hertel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquia*

DJI_0978-2 by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tintipan, Bolivar*

DJI_0933 by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Abejorral, Antioquia*

IMG_8202 by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nuquí, Chocó*

IMG_6113 by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nuquí, Chocó*

IMG_4829 by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

IMG_9479-HDR by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

IMG_9507 by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta, Magdalena*

IMG_4369 by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta, Magdalena*

IMG_4148 by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lago de Tota, Boyacá*

IMG_5655 by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Orinoquía Colombiana*

IMG_5596 by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Orinoquía Colombiana*

IMG_5652 by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Orinoquía Colombiana*

IMG_5244 by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín, Antioquía*

IMG_9063 by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Soatá, Boyacá *

Amazilia cyanifrons 13 by Jaime Andres Herrera Villarreal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tequendama Waterfall, Cundinamarca*

Salto del Tequendama by The Fisheye Man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatapé, Antioquía*

Colorful Guatapé by The Fisheye Man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín, Antioquía*

Edificio de las Caras, Calle 51 by Pigalle_boy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena, Colombia by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán, Cauca*

Popayán: Catedral Basílica de Nuestra Señora de la Asunción by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín, Antioquía*

Medellín: Plaza Botero by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arcabuco, Boyacá*

Tunja-Arcabuco by gonzalo chacon hernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle de Tabio, Cundinamarca*

Valle Tabio by gonzalo chacon hernandez, en Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

calatravavx said:


> *Lago Calima, Valle del Cauca*
> 
> Kolumbien - Darien am Lago calima by Michael Hertel, en Flickr


exclusively colored pictures


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Páramo de Sumapaz, Cundinamarca*

Páramo de Sumapaz by gonzalo chacon hernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Subachoque, Cundinamarca*

Subachoque rural by gonzalo chacon hernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Represa del Sisga, Cundinamarca*

Represa del Sisga, Cundinamarca. by gonzalo chacon hernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Pride Bogotá 2019 by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá by Hugo Bent, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres Island*

Colombia caribbean by Hugo Bent, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá Colombia by Hugo Bent, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Transporte masivo by Hugo Bent, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Centro Empresarial by Hugo Bent, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Johnny Cay, San Andres Island*

Johnny Cay by Hugo Bent, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá D.C by Hugo Bent, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio,Meta*

Capilla Las Marías by Schallertech, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio, Meta*

DSCF4149-69 by Sebastián PuenteR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunja, Boyacá*

Tunja 2020 by Cristiam Danilo Barón Núñez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunja, Boyacá*

Tunja by MCC_Indianapolis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chiquinquirá, Boyacá*

Chiquinquira by MCC_Indianapolis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chiquinquirá, Boyacá*

Chiquinquira by MCC_Indianapolis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquirá, Cundinamarca*

Zipaquira by MCC_Indianapolis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunja, Boyacá*

Tunja-Boyacá Colombia by Camilo Galeano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bucaramanga, Santander*

Sin título by Camilo Galeano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cajicá,Cundinamarca*

#shotoniphone #Cajica #Colombia by Camilo Galeano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aguazul, Casanare*

ATARDECER LA GRACIELA 04 by Juan José Arango, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira*

Phoenicopterus ruber - American Flamingo - Flamenco 12 by Juan José Arango, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cravo Norte, Arauca*

Palma de Corozo-Arauca by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca*

Sunrise by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Putumayo*

Putumayo / Biodiversidad y Turismo de Naturaleza by Ministerio de Ambiente y Desarrollo Sostenible, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pasto, Nariño*

Paseando en Pasto - Colombia - Año 2019 by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ipiales, Nariño*

Plaza 20 de Julio y su iglesia - Ipiales - Nariño - Colombia. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ipiales, Nariño*

Iglesia San Felipe Nery de Ipiales - Nariño - Colombia by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santuario de las Lajas, Nariño*

Santuario de Las Lajas - Nariño - Colombia. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buesaco, Nariño*

Guairaquilla - Buesaco - Nariño - Colombia. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Juan de Pasto, Nariño*

San Juan de Pasto - Colombia. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Rosa de Cabal, Risaralda*

Santa Rosa de Cabal by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pereira, Risaralda*

PEREIRA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander*

Piedras que hablan (Barichara, Santander) by Juan G Gutiérrez Forero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta, Magdalena*

Marina, Santa Marta by Juan G Gutiérrez Forero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá by Guillermo Castaño, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Juan de Rioseco, Cundinamarca*

San Juan de Rioseco by Guillermo Castaño, en Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*San Juan de Arama - Meta */ By ruta55.com


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Anzoategui, Tolima / *_By ruta55.com _


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Samaná, Caldas / *_By ruta55.com_


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Río Guejar Mesetas - Meta* / _By ruta55.com_


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Inza - Huila,San Andrés de Pisimbalá / *_By ruta55.com_


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Isnos - Huila, Biblioteca Casa del pueblo /* _By ruta55.com_


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Nátaga - Huila Antigua iglesia / *_By ruta55.com_


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Aguadas - Caldas, Corregimiento de Arma / *_By ruta55.com_


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Pasto - Nariño, Volcán Galeras / *_By ruta55.com_


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Orito - Putumayo, Estatua del Indio / *_By ruta55.com_


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*San Miguel - Putumayo, Río San Miguel / *_By ruta55.com_


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Risaralda - Caldas, Panorámica / *By _ruta55.com_


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Salgar - Antioquia, Cultivo de café / *By _ruta55.com_


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Tipacoque, Boyacá - Iglesia antigua / *By _ruta55.com_


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Tipacoque, Boyacá / Iglesia / Casa cural - *By _ruta55.com_


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Abejorral - Antioquia / *By _ruta55.com_


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Argelia - Antioquia / *By _ruta55.com_


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Acevedo - Huila / *By _ruta55.com_


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Mistrató - Risaralda / *By _ruta55.com_


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Mesetas - Meta Cañón del río Güejar / *By _ruta55.com_


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Orito - Putumayo Piedra Pijilí / *By _ruta55.com_


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Cimitarra, Santander M. Serranía del Carare Opón /* By _ruta55.com_


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Pueblo Bello - Cesar Nabusimake / *By _ruta55.com_


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Pueblo Bello - Cesar Nabusimake / *By _ruta55.com_


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Santa Marta, Magdalena Teyuna - Ciudad Perdida / *By _ruta55.com_


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*San Cayetano - Cundinamarca / *By _ruta55.com_


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Providencia, San Andrés Islands* / By _ruta55.com_


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Providencia, San Andrés Rocky Cay / *By _ruta55.com_


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Cascada Cabrera, Cabrera - Santander / *By _ruta55.com_


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Mitú, Vaupés Maloca Ipanoré / *By _ruta55.com_


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Mitú, Vaupés Cachivera Waracapuri / *By _ruta55.com_


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

*Boyaca, Boyaca* / By _ruta55.com_


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Nemocón, Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento, Quindio*

Salento, Colombia by Guillermo Castaño, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Nacional del Chicamocha, Santander*

Parque nacional del Chicamocha by Guillermo Castaño, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Piedecuesta, Santander*

Piedecuesta by Camilo Villabona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Retiro, Antioquia*

White house by The Fisheye Man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Sundown with friends by Carlos Bustamante Restrepo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Manga at night by Carlos Bustamante Restrepo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocón, Cundinamarca*

Nemocón by The Fisheye Man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Embalse del Neusa*

Embalse del Neusa by gonzalo chacon hernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas*

Día sin carro by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira*

flamegos rosados by Iñaki Leunda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá*

Villa de Leyva by The Fisheye Man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan, Cauca*

Le soir à Popayan by Bruno Malfondet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Abejorral, Antioquia*

Town square of Abejorral by John Pryor, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caño Cristales, Meta*

Caño Cristales by Diana Chan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chiquinquirá, Boyacá*

Arquitectura bonita by Camila Forero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira*

Lost in La Guajira by JUAN BAEZ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Juan José Arce Correa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buenavista, Quindio*

Buenavista - Quindio Colombia by alex bedoya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Armenia, Quindio*

DJI00043 by JUAN CARLOS ANGEL JARAMILLO, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Aerial - Bogotá, Pontevedra by Camilo Andrés Suárez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta, Magdalena*

BUQUE GLORIA by EllaWarrior, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pantano de Vargas, Boyacá*

Batalla de Pantano de Vargas by gelmon montañez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rondon, Boyacá*

Rondon Boyaca by Hugo German Guanumen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cocora, Quindio*

Valle del Cocora Colombia by S R, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquia*

Medellín - cultura metro by S R, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá by S R, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by Peter deCroos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by Peter deCroos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quindio*

Sunset El Ensueño - May 17, 2021 by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquia*

Medellín Antioquia Colombia by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Cruz del Islote*

Santa Cruz Del Islote Colombia by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta*

Waking up early is always rewarding, even more if you want to observe snowy peaks of #sierranevadadeSantaMarta - Where else on Earth can you see blue see, rivers Plam trees and snowy mountains at the same time ? This is #Colombia ! - - :globe_with_meridi by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desierto de la Tatacoa, Huila*

Desierto de la Tatacoa - Huila, Colombia by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cocora, Quindio*

Valle del Cocora - Salento - Colombia - The last picture by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Punta Gallinas, La Guajira*

Punta Gallinas - Guajira - Colombia 🇨🇴 by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Puracé, Cauca*

Parque Purace Cauca Colombia - Purace&#x27;s Guardian by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palomino, La guajira*

Palomino Guajira - Palomino by nights by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Río Claro, Antioquia*

Rio Claro - Antioquia Colombia by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park, Magdalena*

Tayrona Park - Colombia : Space Control to Major Tom by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park, Magdalena*

Parque Tayrona - Tayrona Park - Colombia 🇨🇴 by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paz de Aripore, Casanare*

Alexis Garcia Rondón by Consurso de Fotografía Identidad Lanera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Authentic Colombian cowboy ,Casanare*

Lost in Casanare by JUAN BAEZ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cundinamarca*

Lord Báez - cascadas chiflon y chorrera14042017_-11 by JUAN BAEZ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chingaza, Cundinamarca*

Lost in Colombian hills by JUAN BAEZ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zetaquirá, Boyacá*

Zetaquira Boyaca by Hugo German Guanumen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ráquira, Boyacá*

Raquira Boyaca by Hugo German Guanumen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla 2021*

Carnaval de Barranquilla by Feria del Libro de Madrid, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla, Río Magdalena, Atlántico*

Barranquilla / Río Magdalena by Ministerio de Ambiente y Desarrollo Sostenible, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

La Boquilla Cartagena de indias by jaime salazar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena30 by Mark Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena vista hacia el Sureste by Pigalle_boy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Cocha, Nariño*

Time to go by The Fisheye Man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caño Cristales, La Macarena, Meta*

Caño Cristales by Diana Chan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquia*

Long exposure of Medellin from my balcony. by John Pryor, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira*

IMG_0289 by Iñaki Leunda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocón, Cundinamarca*

Nemocón lookout by The Fisheye Man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta, Magdalena*

Bahía de Santa Marta by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cabo de la Vela, Guajira*

Cabo de la vela, La Guajira by Stefania Avila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín, Antioquía*

Medellín by Eric Böhm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by Eric Böhm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquia*

Medellín by Eric Böhm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquia*

Medellín by Eric Böhm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquia*

Medellín by Eric Böhm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquia*

Medellín by Eric Böhm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Walking Around Cartagena by Louis Vest, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Streets in Getsemani by Louis Vest, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

IMG_0569 by Rafael_José Araújo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Monumento a los Zapatos Viejos by Alejandro Cárdenas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

cristo-rey-cali by Rosa Ruiz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena_Colombia_cs-b9a2c77a9fe3-1202x800 by Rosa Ruiz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas*

Downtown Manizales by Sebastian Jiménez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas

Manizales at dusk by Sebastian Jiménez, en Flickr*


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas*

Nevado del Ruiz desde Manizales by Sebastian Jiménez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas*

Mi Manizales del Alma by Daniel Mauricio Morales Jiménez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cordillera Oriental*

Paisaje Corregimiento 6 Villavicencio, Colombia by Sebastián PuenteR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatavita, Cundinamarca*

Artesanias, Guatavita Cundinamarca by Sebastián PuenteR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Peñón, Girardot, Cundinamarca*

El Peñon, Girardort Cundinamarca by Sebastián PuenteR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio, Meta*

DSCF4142-65 by Sebastián PuenteR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Filandia, Quindio*

Arquitectura del eje cafetero colombiano by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sogamoso, Boyacá *

Arte urbano by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sogamoso, Boyacá*

Plaza de la Villa by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San José del Guaviare, Guaviare*

Mirador turistico muelle fluvial San José del Guaviare by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dosquebradas, Risaralda*

cielo de verano by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pereira, Risaralda*

Edificio de Oficinas - Terraza by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pereira, Risaralda*

Aeropuerto Internacional Matecaña by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pereira, Risaralda*

A003933-R1-10-8A by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pereira, Risaralda*

A003933-R1-19-17A by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pereira, Risaralda*

003158550025-1 by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Armenia, Quindio*

Armenia_Colombia by Felipe Rodríguez-Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pereira, Risaralda*

PEREIRA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pereira, Risaralda *

PEREIRA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ibague, Tolima*

Ibagué Mercado Campesino by Prosperidad Social, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chaparral, Tolima*

El Ibagué Festival en el Tolima: Chaparral by Ibagué Festival de Música, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Neiva, Huila*

Monumento a la cacica Gaitana en Neiva by m19_co, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Capitolio Nacional by @Engalochadox - Art Photography ☆, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Nicolas Abril, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, D.C*

cuarentena by Nicolas Abril, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira*

IMG_0430 by Iñaki Leunda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira*

punta remedios4 by Iñaki Leunda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Tolima*

_DSC2897 by Felipe Zuluaga, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Ruiz*

Nevado del Ruiz by Felipe Zuluaga, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Malabarismo #3 by Sebastián Chiriví, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa El Rodadero, Santa Marta *

Silueta y ocaso by Sebastián Chiriví, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ave Nacional*

Cathartes aura (Guala) by Andrés García Avila., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caldas, Antioquia*

Municipio de Caldas, Antioquia by Andrés García Avila., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flor amarillo*

La caricia del sol by Andrés García Avila., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caldas, Antioquia*

Action by Andrés García Avila., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere in Antioquia*

Pura vida by Andrés García Avila., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caldas, Antioquia*

Shoes by Andrés García Avila., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere in Antioquia *

Ghandi en Colombia by Andrés García Avila., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caldas, Antioquia*

Dancers by Andrés García Avila., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Farallones de La Pintada*

Farallones de Pintada. by Andrés García Avila., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caldas, Antioquia*

Bicicleta natural by Andrés García Avila., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mistrató, Risaralda*

Transporte en la selva, Municipio de Mistrató, Departamento de Risaralda, Colombia. by Andrés García Avila., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caldas, Antioquia*

El trompo en acción. by Andrés García Avila., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Corregimiento de Sucre, Municipio de Olaya, Antioquia, *

Parque principal del Corregimiento de Sucre, Municipio de Olaya, Departamento de Antioquia, Colombia by Andrés García Avila., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quimbaya, Quindio*

Hermoso Guatín (Dasyprocta punctata) . Municipio de Quimbaya. Departamento del Quindío Colombia. by Andrés García Avila., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Retiro, Antioquia*

Alcaldía Municipio de El Retiro by Andrés García Avila., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquia*

Fuente de Agua by Andrés García Avila., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Belmira, Antioquia*

La Parroquia y el Minero by Andrés García Avila., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Jardín, Antioquia*

Basílica de la Inmaculada Concepción (Jardín) Grande by Andrés García Avila., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquia*

Unidad Deportiva, Medellín, Colombia by Andrés García Avila., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Panorámica De Bogotá hacia el norte 180° by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá / Cámara de Comercio Av. El Dorado by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Behind Bars by Tomas Restrepo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bokones by Trujillo Ese Andrés Efe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by puriy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali, Valle del Cauca*

san antonio, Santiago de Cali by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe de Antioquia*

Catedral de Santa Fe de Antioquia by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

Museo arqueológico La Merced, Santiago de Cali by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

La Ermita by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

Cali by John Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

Atrevete - 33 by Mauricio Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

Santiago de Cali - 16 by Mauricio Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá - Colombia - Vista desde Monserrate by Iván Daniel Santacruz Lasso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan, Cauca*

Popayán - 2 by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan, Cauca*

Torre del Reloj - Popayán by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monteria, Cordoba*

Montería. by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe de Antioquia*

Santa Fe de Antioquia by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sandoná, Nariño*

Basílica Nuestra Señora del Rosario by The Fisheye Man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá*

Villa de Leyva by The Fisheye Man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Filandia, Quindio*

Filandia, Quindio, Colombia. by Travels and People, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Filandia, Quindio*

Filandia, Quindio, Colombia. by Travels and People, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena, Colombia. by Travels and People, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cerro de Guadalupe, Cundinamarca*

Cerro de Guadalupe by Camilo Villabona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caño Cristales, La Macarena, Meta*

Caño Cristales by Diana Chan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan, Cauca*

Popayán: Calle 5 by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan, Cauca*

Popayán: Iglesia Nuestra Señora Del Carmen by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas*

Manizales: Catedral Basílica Metropolitana de Nuestra Señora del Rosario by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas*

Manizales: Basílica Inmaculada Concepción by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas*

Chipre, Manizales, Colombia by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas*

Palacio Amarillo- Gobernación de Caldas, Colombia by Sebastian Jiménez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Armenia, Quindio*

Armenia Dusk - desde arriba - from above © by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota (Colombia) Nocturna - Night view by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquia*

Medellín: Tranvía de Ayacucho (Avenida Junín) by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chocó*

plantain boat by Wendy Johnson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quibdó, Chocó*

Choco Cathedral from the river by Wendy Johnson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca*

Arauca by Camilo Ara, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca River*

Rio Arauca by dansar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca*

Naturaleza Viva by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca, Arauca*

Asamblea de Arauca by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca, Arauca*

Arauca by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerto Jordan, Arauca*

ARAUCA by esneyder romero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca River*

Navegacion en el Rio Arauca by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca, Arauca*

La &quot;hermosa&quot; &quot;ciudad&quot; de Arauca by Pedro A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá*

paramo sogamoso by Hugo German Guanumen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sogamoso, Boyacá*

Casa del Corregidor sogamoso by Hugo German Guanumen, en Flickr


----------



## vidjcb (Nov 12, 2018)

Granjas del Padre Luna en Albán, Cundinamarca


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá*

boyaca by amelia mendez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquia*

Medellin by Bruno Malfondet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chía, Cundinamarca*

Bachué or the birth of mankind by Bruno Malfondet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Carthagène-des-Indes, Colombie by Bruno Malfondet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquia*

Medellin à la tombée de la nuit by Bruno Malfondet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cocora, Quindio*

Valle del Cocora, Colombia by Bruno Malfondet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali, Valle del Cauca*

Sculpture précolombienne by Bruno Malfondet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunja, Boyacá*

Tunja by Cristiam Danilo Barón Núñez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunja, Boyacá*

Tunja by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pasto, Nariño*

Pasto by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pasto, Nariño*

Pasto by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*San Agustín, Huila*_

Alto De Las Piedras Park by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Agustín, Huila*

Bordones by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Agustín, Huila*

Alto De Los Idolos by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bucaramanga, Santander*

DSCF3850 by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Conjunto La Hoja, carrera 30 con 19. Bogotá. by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa del Rosario, Norte de Santander*

Villa del Rosario / Colombia by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Tayrona, Magdalena*

Parque Nacional Natural Tayrona - Colombia by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe de Antioquia*

&quot;Atardecer de despedida&quot; by Ricardo Durán, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento, Quindio*

Salento Real Hotel courtyard by Eric Baker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cocorá, Quindio*

Jeep to Cocora by Eric Baker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cocorá, Quindio*

Cocora palms by Eric Baker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento, Quindio*

Salento jeeps by Eric Baker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá*

Villa de Leyva, Mountains to East by Eric Baker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Monumento a San Francisco by Alejandro Rendón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Santa Fé by Alejandro Rendón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paipa, Boyacá*

El que a buen árbol se arrima... by Rosalba Tarazona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres Island*

Romantico... by Rosalba Tarazona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Literatura 2. by Rosalba Tarazona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Literatura by Rosalba Tarazona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Briceño, Cundinamarca*

Sobre ruedas. by Rosalba Tarazona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Getsemaní, Cartagena de Indias, Colombia by Juan Faraldos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena de Indias, Colombia by Juan Faraldos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Catedral de Santa Catalina de Alejandria, Cartagena de Indias, Colombia by Juan Faraldos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Plaza San Pedro Claver, Cartagena de Indias, Colombia by Juan Faraldos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta, Magdalena*

Photo Santa Marta Colombia - Carpe Diem by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Spacy Cartagena by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira*

Desert&#x27;s Queen by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cauca*

Parque Purace Colombia Cauca by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Silvia, Cauca*

Guambianos Elegance - Silvia Market Colombia by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta*

Cerro Kennedy - Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta - A perfect Sunset by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cauca*

Parque Purace Cauca Colombia - Purace&#x27;s Guardian by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Varejonal, Valle del Cauca*

Varejonal, Valle del Cauca. 2018 by JuanSRB, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Tuluá, Valle del Cauca*_

Tuluá... Valle del Cauca... Colombia by Jorge M Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buenaventura, Valle del Cauca*

Buenaventura - Colombia by Fabian Lozano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartago, Valle del Cauca*

Catedral de Cartago - Valle del Cauca - Colombia by Fabian Lozano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marsella, Risaralda*

Marsella, Colombia by Fabian Lozano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan, Cauca*

Parque Caldas Popayán, Colombia by Fabian Lozano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan, Cauca*

Popayán, Colombia by Fabian Lozano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquia*

Plaza Botero - Medellín by Fabian Lozano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquia*

Parque Explora - Medellín by Fabian Lozano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marinilla, Antioquia*

Marinilla - Antioquia by Fabian Lozano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquia*

P1020763 by Fabian Lozano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

P1010969 by Fabian Lozano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Museo Nacional, Bogotá by Fabian Lozano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Multiparque - Bogotá by Maria Vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquirá, Cundinamarca*

Catedral la Sal - Zipaquira by Maria Vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sesquilé, Cundinamarca*

vereda el hato, sesquile C/marca by yesid marin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sesquilé,Cundinamarca*

sesquile by yesid marin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Suesca, Cundinamarca*

DSC_0020 by yesid marin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

DSC_0482 by yesid marin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Represa del Sisga, Cundinamarca*

Represa del Sisga, Cundinamarca. by gonzalo chacon hernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Choachí, Cundinamarca*

Under the Cliffs by lugeralfes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salto de las monjas, Cundinamarca*

Intertwined... by lugeralfes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Embalse de Neusa, Cundinamarca*

Preparing For The Storm by lugeralfes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Nevado del Tolima by lugeralfes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aguazul, Casanare*

AGUAZUL - CASANARE by Oh my little Darling, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá*

Casona San Nicolas, Villa de Leyva by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá*

Casona San Nicolas, Villa de Leyva by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá*

Villa de Leyva, Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ráquira, Boyacá*

Raquira by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ráquira, Boyacá*

Raquira by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ráquira, Boyacá*

Raquira by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocon Salt Mine, Cundinamarca*

Nemocón Salt Mine by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunja, Boyacá*











https://www.jdc.edu.co/images/2021/10/08/foto-plaza-de-bolivar-1.jpeg


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio, Meta*










https://content.r9cdn.net/rimg/dimg/df/e3/34edcf6c-city-29137-167c2c40aad.jpg?width=1200&height=630&crop=true


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bucaramanga, Santander







*


https://bernardlecroix.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/bucaramanga-6.jpg


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cúcuta, Norte de Santander







*



https://i2.wp.com/mejoreszonas.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/Mejores-zonas-donde-alojarse-en-C%C3%BAcuta-Cerca-de-la-Calle-10-y-el-Centro-Comercial-Ventura-Plaza.jpg?resize=1024%2C767


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C







*



https://la.network/wp-content/uploads/2020/09/BOGOTA-PANORAMICA-1.jpg


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla, Atlántico







*



https://www.barranquilla.gov.co/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/barranquilla_01945-e1569863568539.jpg


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla, Atlántico







*



https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fe/Skyline_de_Barranquilla.jpg


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*










https://denomades.s3.us-west-2.amazonaws.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/11141948/ca-times.brightspotcdn.com_.jpg


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias







*



https://i2.wp.com/ail.ens.org.co/wp-content/uploads/sites/3/2020/03/Cartagena.jpg?fit=1540%2C1024&ssl=1


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquia*










https://www.semana.com/resizer/2noyXlnQe0xA-d-VdDa6-acgYhk=/1200x675/filters:format(jpg):quality(50)//cloudfront-us-east-1.images.arcpublishing.com/semana/KI2722K53VBFVN7BR7OMCXSPWM.jpg


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sabaneta, Antioquia*

Sabaneta, Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sabaneta, Antioquia*

Sabaneta, Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sabaneta, Antioquia*

Sabaneta, Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Pegasus near Torre de Reloj, Cartagena, Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Boating Life, Cartagena, Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Funza, Cundinamarca*

Delicias Margarita, Funza by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Funza, Cundinamarca*

Villa Imperial Monument, Funza by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mosquera, Cundinamarca*

Navidad Mosquera 2017 by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mosquera, Cundinamarca*

Church in Mosquera by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ráquira, Boyacá*

Raquira by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocón, Cundinamarca*

Nemocón Salt Mine by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocón, Cundinamarca*

Nemocón, Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocón, Cundinamarca*

Nemocón, Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali, Valle del Cauca*

Cali, Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bucaramanga, Santander*

Bucaramanga by Rhonal Lara, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bucaramanga, Santander*

my city by Rhonal Lara, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Corrales, Boyacá*

Iglesia Corrales by Giovanni, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla, Atlántico*

Barranquilla by Giovanni, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas*

Colonizadores Monument by Pouya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas*

Central Manizales by Pouya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pasto, Nariño*

Parroquia San Andrés Apóstol by The Fisheye Man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres Island*

Día de playa by The Fisheye Man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna de Cocha, Nariño*

Surrealista by The Fisheye Man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pasto, Nariño*

Look up and see by The Fisheye Man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laguna de la Cocha, Nariño*

Unfinished house by The Fisheye Man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pasto, Nariño*

Templo de San Felipe Neri by The Fisheye Man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres Island*

Lovely light by The Fisheye Man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander*

Barichara by Omar Andrés Díaz Sotomonte, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander*

Barichara by Omar Andrés Díaz Sotomonte, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander*

Barichara by Omar Andrés Díaz Sotomonte, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mongui, Boyacá*

Sin título by Omar Andrés Díaz Sotomonte, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mongui, Boyacá*

2014-02-09 07.53.58 by Omar Andrés Díaz Sotomonte, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pantano de Vargas, Boyacá*

2014-02-08 11.56.03 by Omar Andrés Díaz Sotomonte, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Blanca, Cartagena de Indias*

Playa Blanca by Omar Andrés Díaz Sotomonte, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Hotel Boutique Santo Domingo by Omar Andrés Díaz Sotomonte, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Sin título by Omar Andrés Díaz Sotomonte, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres Island*

Sin título by Omar Andrés Díaz Sotomonte, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lorica, Cordoba*

Lorica Córdoba - Colombia by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerto Principe, Caquetá*

7D2_3996 by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

The Church of San Pedro Claver by Bob Zumwalt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Old Town by Bob Zumwalt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Plaza Santo Domingo by Bob Zumwalt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Old Town by Bob Zumwalt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena, Columbia by Bob Zumwalt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Castillo De San Felipe De Barajas by Bob Zumwalt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla, Atlántico*

Cartagena, COLOMBIA by Vinghjul, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pasto, Nariño*

Pasto, Colombia by Thomas Andersen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali, Valle del Cauca*

Cali, Colombia by Thomas Andersen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pereira, Risaralda*

Pereira - La Pintada, Colombia by Thomas Andersen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valledupar, Cesar*

Valledupar by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nabusimake, Pueblo Bello, Cesar*

Nabusimake by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander*

Barichara, Santander, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander*

Barichara, Santander, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander*

Barichara, Santander, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla, Atlántico*

Día 1 Carnaval de Barranquilla 2019: Batalla de Flores by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla, Atlántico*

Día 1 Carnaval de Barranquilla 2019: Batalla de Flores by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla, Atlántico*

Día 1 Carnaval de Barranquilla 2019: Batalla de Flores by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla, Atlántico*

Día 1 Carnaval de Barranquilla 2019: Batalla de Flores by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá*

Villa de Leyva, Boyacá, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá*

Villa de Leyva, Boyacá, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá*

Villa de Leyva, Boyacá, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá*

Villa de Leyva, Boyacá, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá*

Villa de Leyva, Boyacá, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira*

La Guajira, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cumaral, Meta*

Cumaral, Meta, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate, Bogotá D.C*

Bogota, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali, Valle del Cauca*

Cali, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali, Valle del Cauca*

Cali, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán, Cauca*

Popayán, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán, Cauca*

Popayán, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán, Cauca*

Popayán, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas*

Manizales by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento, Quindio*

Salento by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Tolima*

Parque Nacional Natural Los Nevados: Nevado del Tolima 5,200 meters (17,060 feet) by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Ruiz*

Parque Nacional Natural Los Nevados: Nevado del Ruiz by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Nacional Natural los Nevados*

Parque Nacional Natural Los Nevados by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas*

Manizales by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerto Colombia, Atlántico*

Puerto Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta*

Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta*

Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona National Natural Park *

Tayrona National Natural Park by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona National Natural Park *

Tayrona National Natural Park by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta, Magdalena*

Santa Marta, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta, Magdalena*

Santa Marta, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta, Magdalena*

Santa Marta, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla, Atlántico*

Colombia vs. Peru by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla, Atlántico*

Carnaval de Barranquilla by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla, Atlántico*

Carnaval de Barranquilla by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquia*

Navidad en Medellin, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquia*

First Afternoon in Apartment: Medellin, Colombia (Comuna 12 La América – Barrio La Floresta looking towards El Poblado) by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquia*

Medellín by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquia*

Medellín by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Farallones de Cali*

Farallones de Cali, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali, Valle del Cauca*

Bike Ride to Cristo Rey: Cali, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla, Atlántico*

Barranquilla, Atlántico, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla, Atlántico*

Aleta del Tiburón / Shark fin by Julián Rueda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caño Cristales, Meta*

Caño Cristales by Diana Chan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guayabero River*

Rio Guayabero by Diana Chan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Cementerio Dic 2019-33 by Diana Chan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Corrales, Boyacá*

Corrales by Diana Chan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guican, Boyacá*

Plaza de Guican by Diana Chan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado del Cocuy, Boyacá*

Borde de nieve by Diana Chan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Providencia*

Un desayuno en cocobay by Diana Chan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Providencia*

The Peak by Diana Chan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Providencia*

Fort Bay by Diana Chan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres Island*

Que ves? by Diana Chan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Linternas Soldados de Terracota by Diana Chan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

_DSC0272 by Diana Chan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Comparsa FITB 2018 by Diana Chan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Diana Chan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desierto de la Tatacoa, Huila*

Desierto de la Tatacoa // Panorámica aérea 1 by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desierto de la Tatacoa, Huila*

Desierto de la Tatacoa by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá*

Monasterio del Santo Eccehomo // Villa de Leyva // Boyacá // Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá*

Casa Terracota // Villa de Leyva // Boyacá // Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá*

Monasterio del Santo Eccehomo // Villa de Leyva // Boyacá // Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá*

Vista panorámica hacia Santa Sofía // Boyacá // Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pozos Azules, Boyacá*

Pozos Azules // Villa de Leyva // Boyacá // Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá*

Casa Terracota // Villa de Leyva // Boyacá // Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aquitania, Boyacá*

LAGUNA DE TOTA by RODOLFO VARGAS LEON, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Páramo de Ocetá*

Páramo de Ocetá. by daniel venegas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Cruz de Mompox*

Santa Cruz de Mompox- [Colombie] by 2onzeroad, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta*

Santa Marta - [Colombie] by 2onzeroad, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena de Indias - [Colombie] by 2onzeroad, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe de Antioquia*

Santa Fe de Antioquia - [Colombie] by 2onzeroad, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe de Antioquia*

Santa Fe de Antioquia - [Colombie] by 2onzeroad, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellin - [Colombie] by 2onzeroad, en Flickr


----------



## victor chacon (Apr 1, 2021)

calatravavx said:


> *Cruz del Sur 3026*
> 
> Cruz del Sur 3026 por Julio Cesar García Busologia Colombiana , en Flickr
> [/CITA]


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan, Cauca*

Popayan by Franx', en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan, Cauca*

Popayán - Colombia by Alexander Schimmeck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cauca*

Valle del Cauca, Colombia by Rodolfo Jose Salcedo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas*

Manizales: Edificio Sanz by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas*

Manizales: Catedral Basílica Metropolitana de Nuestra Señora del Rosario by zug55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe de Antioquia*

Casa by Francisco José Sánchez Montero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellín by Omar Villegas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin*

Medellin by capiotti, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerto López, Meta*

el río by Marta Cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casanare*

Arbol by Luz Ramirez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva*

Iglesia de Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Rosario (Villa de Leyva, Colombia) by courthouselover, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ráquira, Boyacá*

Parque Principal Ráquira (Ráquira, Colombia) by courthouselover, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Basílica Santuario del Señor de Monserrate (Bogotá, Colombia) by courthouselover, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

View of Bogotá from Monserrate (Bogotá, Colombia) by courthouselover, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Monserrate Funicular (Bogotá, Colombia) by courthouselover, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena de Indias , Colombia 80FAC12 by Ricardo Gomez A, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena de Indias, Colombia by Juan Faraldos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena de Indias ,Colombia 83AD161 by Ricardo Gomez A, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ipiales, Nariño*

Ipiales, Nariño, Colombia by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pasto, Nariño*

Carnaval de Negro y Blancos, Pasto by peace-on-earth.org, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pasto, Nariño*

Carnaval de Negro y Blancos, Pasto by peace-on-earth.org, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

Feria de Cali 2021 by peace-on-earth.org, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Cocha, Nariño*

La cocha (1 de 1) by Lucio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Palacio de Nariño, Bogotá, Colombia by Loïc Brohard, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Primatial Cathedral of Bogotá, Colombia by Loïc Brohard, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Immensamente Bogotá by Luna y Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taganga, Santa Marta*

El encanto de la Colombia by Luna y Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta*

Santa Marta - Colombia by Ricardo Gomez A, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta*

Santa Marta by puriy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla, Atlántico*

The City of Baranquilla by peace-on-earth.org, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena, Colombia by ChrisGoldNY, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cerro Tusa, Antioquia*

Cerro Tusa, Antioquia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatapé, Antioquia*

Guatapé & El Peñón by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatapé, Antioquia*

Guatapé & El Peñón by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe de Antioquia*

Catedral de Santa Fe de Antioquia by @Engalochadox - Art Photography ☆, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe de Antioquia*

Iglesia de Sta. Barbara, Santa Fe de Antioquia by @Engalochadox - Art Photography ☆, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe de Antioquia*

Puente de occidente, perspectiva by @Engalochadox - Art Photography ☆, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Medellin, Antioquia*_

Medellin City Center by peace-on-earth.org, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Bogotá D.C*_

Bogota Skyline by peace-on-earth.org, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

Cali Colombia by peace-on-earth.org, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatapé, Antioquia*

Mural Decoration of Guatapé by peace-on-earth.org, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena by peace-on-earth.org, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Popayán, Cauca*_

Popayán (50) by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán, Cauca*

Popayán (29) by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Volcán Puracé*_

Volcán Puracé by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán, Cauca*

Popayán (32) by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán, Cauca*

Popayán (38) by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas*

Downtown Manizales by Sebastian Jiménez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas*

Palacio Amarillo- Gobernación de Caldas, Colombia by Sebastian Jiménez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas*

Antigua estación del ferrocarril- Manizales by Sebastian Jiménez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Risaralda*

Sin título by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe de Antioquia*

Santa Fe de Antioquia - Antioquia by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe de Antioquia*

Plaza de Santa Fe de Antioquia. by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe de Antioquia*

Plaza de Santa Fe de Antioquia. by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe de Antioquia*

Plaza de Santa Fe de Antioquia. by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe de Antioquia*

Plaza de Santa Fe de Antioquia. by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe de Antioquia*

Plaza de Santa Fe de Antioquia. by Juan Camilo Londoño Gaviria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Leticia, Amazonas*

Upriver from Leticia - Colombian navy by Carsten ten Brink, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cundinamarca*

Grupo de Danzas de Cundinamarca by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cumaral, Meta*

MUNDIAL DE VAQUERIA by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cuadrillas de San Martin*

CUADRILLAS DE SAN MARTIN by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio, Meta*

MUJER VAQUERA by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villavicencio, Meta*

EDIFICIO DE LA GOBERNACION by Marco Parra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate, Santa Fe, Bogota D.C. *

🇨🇴 View from Monserrate - Vista desde Monserrate by Luis O. Boettner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander*

🇨🇴 Barichara, plácido lugar - Barichara, placid place by Luis O. Boettner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

🇨🇴 Torre de la Catedral de Santa Catalina de Alejandría a la noche by Luis O. Boettner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate, Bogotá D.C*

🇨🇴 On the top of Monserrate by Luis O. Boettner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ArtBo 2022, Bogotá D.C *

Arte bogotano by The Fisheye Man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Samaca, Boyacá*

Paisajes via Samaca-03 by gonzalo chacon hernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sisga, Cundinamarca*

Sisga (amanecer) by gonzalo chacon hernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander*

Mirador Salto del mico, Barichara by gonzalo chacon hernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Camarones, Guajira*_

Camarones (Guajira) by gonzalo chacon hernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*San Andrés Isla*_

San Andres, Colombia. by gonzalo chacon hernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle Villa de Leyva, Boyacá*

Valle Villa de Leyva by gonzalo chacon hernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Páramo de Sumapaz*

Páramo de Sumapaz by gonzalo chacon hernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Páramo de Sumapaz*

Páramo de Sumapaz by gonzalo chacon hernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Represa del Sisga, Cundinamarca*_

Represa del Sisga, Cundinamarca. by gonzalo chacon hernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunja-Arcabuco, Boyacá*

Tunja-Arcabuco by gonzalo chacon hernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander*

Mirador Salto del mico, Barichara by gonzalo chacon hernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nemocon*

Nemocon Rural by gonzalo chacon hernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Orquideas de Colombia*

Orquideas de Colombia by gonzalo chacon hernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Epidendrum ibaguense *

Híbrida Epicattleya Orange Blaze by gonzalo chacon hernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas*

Conmemoración del orgullo LGBTIQ+ by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas*

Escobas a la plaza by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas*

Día sin carro by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas*

Portal de tinta / Corporación Saltimbanqui by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas*

Plantón Acción mundial por el agua - Abrazo al río la Miel by Diego J. Wilde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gonatodes albogularis, Sphaerodactylidae. Medellin*

Gonatodes albogularis, Sphaerodactylidae. by Mary Torres, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rosario Islands *

🇨🇴 Amazing bungalow in Islas del Rosario (Rosario Islands) by Luis O. Boettner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

🇨🇴 Historical sailboat in Cartagena by Luis O. Boettner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander*

🇨🇴 A place in the mountains by Luis O. Boettner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca*

Naturaleza Viva by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guayacan Amarillo, Arauca*

Entre flores amarillas by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca*

Paisaje sabanero by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Macarena, Meta*

Group of Yellow-crowned Parrot or Yellow-crowned Amazon (Amazona ochrocephala) in the Macarena region, Meta department, Colombia. During a nature tour I guided for Nature Experience travel agency. https://www.nature-experience-group.com/en/ by David Haelterman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta*

Los picos nevados mas altos de Colombia con alrededor de 5775 m snm (Pico Cristobal Colon y Pico Bolívar) vistos desde muy lejos con el enfoque máximo de la cámara, Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta, Magdalena, Colombia by David Haelterman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amazonas*

Amazonas by puriy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Susa, Cundinamarca*

Susa- Cundinamarca by Alberto Peña Kay, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander*

Barichara ( Santander) by Alberto Peña Kay, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Güicán, Boyacá*_

torre de iglesia de guican, boyaca by Alberto Peña Kay, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá*

villa de leyva by Alberto Peña Kay, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bosconia, Cesar*

lineas ferreas by Alberto Peña Kay, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Museo del Oro, Bogotá D.C*

Museo del Oro (bastón) by Alberto Peña Kay, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Curiti,Santander*

Curiti (Santander) by Alberto Peña Kay, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá*

Villa de Leyva by Alberto Peña Kay, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Toledo, Norte de Santander*

Libanothamnus sp by Alberto Peña Kay, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Sierra Nevada del Cocuy*_

sierra nevada del cocuy by Alberto Peña Kay, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Güicán, Boyacá*_

pared rocosa en el cocuy, boyaca by Alberto Peña Kay, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Cruz de Mompox*

Mompox by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Cruz de Mompox*

Mompox by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ocaña, Norte de Santander*

Semana Santa en Ocaña 2016 by Jairo Angarita Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

Salsodromo 2013 by Oh my little Darling, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buenaventura, Valle del Cauca*

La Barra by Oh my little Darling, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Acacías, Meta*

Y cayó la noche by Oh my little Darling, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Juan de Arama, Meta*

Que bonito son los llanos!!! by Oh my little Darling, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aguazul, Casanare*

En el mirador by Oh my little Darling, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Luis de Palenque, Casanare*

Caminando por el malecón Llanero by Oh my little Darling, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aguazul, Casanare*

20 de Julio en Aguazul - Casanare by Oh my little Darling, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá*

Plaza Ricaute by Oh my little Darling, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá*

Villa de Leyva by Oh my little Darling, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

Los diablitos. Para mí los mejores by Oh my little Darling, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena o Miami by Oh my little Darling, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Castillo San Felipe by Oh my little Darling, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by Mussi Katz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate, Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá 2022 by Alpaca Producciones, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Medellín, Antioquia*_

medellin by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta, Magdalena*

SANTA MARTA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla, Atlántico*

BARRANQUILLA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barranquilla, Atlántico*

BARRANQUILLA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

CARTAGENA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

CARTAGENA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán, Cauca*

Popayán by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

Crepúsculo by Pedro Pablo Orozco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

san antonio, Santiago de Cali by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquirá, Cundinamarca*

Al interior de la mina 2 by The Fisheye Man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Las Lajas, Nariño*

Red Church by The Fisheye Man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pasto, Nariño*

Parroquia San Andrés Apóstol 2 by The Fisheye Man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pasto, Nariño*

Iglesia de San Juan Bautista by The Fisheye Man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Pablo, Nariño*

Santuario de la Virgen de la Playa 3 by The Fisheye Man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pasto, Nariño*

Templo de San Felipe Neri by The Fisheye Man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Retiro, Antioquia*

White house by The Fisheye Man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín, Antioquía*

Bancolombia headquarters by David Múnera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunja, Boyacá*

TUNJA by _Iván Erre Jota_, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunja, Boyacá*

TUNJA by _Iván Erre Jota_, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá*

Boyacá by Diego Balanta, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Turmeque, Boyacá*

Turmeque - Boyaca by Hugo German Guanumen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá, Boyacá*

Boyacá Boyacá by Hugo German Guanumen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona National Park *

Tayrona National Park - Colombia by ChrisGoldNY, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta, Magdalena*

Marriott Santa Marta - Colombia by ChrisGoldNY, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona National Park *

Tayrona National Park - Colombia by ChrisGoldNY, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta, Magdalena*

Santa Marta, Colombia by ChrisGoldNY, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cauca*

Valle del Cauca, Colombia by Rodolfo Jose Salcedo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guainía*

Sacred Temples by David Thompson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Armenia, Quindio*

Noroccidente | Armenia, Quindío by Lente Zoom, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Páramo de Sumapaz*

Paramo de sumapaz / Colombia by Oscar Figueroa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Montenegro, Quindio*

Área Rural | Montenegro, Quindío by Lente Zoom, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Montenegro, Quindio*

Dos Pisos | Brillante | Montenegro, Quindío by Lente Zoom, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tatacoa, Huila*

Tatacoa by Juan José Arce Correa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira*

Lost in La Guajira by JUAN BAEZ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Juan José Arce Correa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Sin título by Juan José Arce Correa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate Funicular, Bogotá D.C*

Bogota - the Monserrate funicular by Carsten ten Brink, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pereira, Risaralda*

PEREIRA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andrés Islas*

SAN ANDRES ISLAS (COL) by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andrés Islas*

SAN ANDRES ISLAS (COL) by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andrés Islas*

San Andrés / Un Millón de Corales by Ministerio de Ambiente y Desarrollo Sostenible, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Canal del Dique*

Santa Lucía / Comisión Accidental de la Cámara de Representantes del Canal del Dique by Ministerio de Ambiente y Desarrollo Sostenible, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quibdó, Chocó*

Quibdó, mayo 2022 by gab, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ciénaga Grande de Santa Marta*

Ciénaga Grande de Santa Marta by gab, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Playa de Belén, Norte de Santander*

La Playa de Belén, Norte de Santander by gab, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Antonio, Huila*

Macizo colombiano by gab, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andrés Isla*

IMG_20190108_105841_265 by Lucas Carrizo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

20180305_101302 by Lucas Carrizo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

20180305_101954 by Lucas Carrizo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

20180305_102732 by Lucas Carrizo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andrés Isla*

20180307_164223 by Lucas Carrizo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valledupar*

02-07-2022 Juegos Bolivarianos de Valledupar 2022 by Ministerio del Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calarcá, Quindio*

Hacienda Combia by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calarcá, Quindio*

Calarcá by Luis Alveart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas*

Manizales by a l e j h, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caldas*

Sin título by a l e j h, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Caldas*

Manizales by Jorge Duarte, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán, Cauca*

Popayan by Franx', en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán, Cauca*

Popayan by Franx', en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín, Antioquia*

devoción by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín, Antioquia*

En el aire by walter guisao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta, Magdalena*

View from Marriott - Santa Marta, Colombia by ChrisGoldNY, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta, Magdalena*

DSC05647.jpg by ChrisGoldNY, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena - Colombia by ChrisGoldNY, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Wedding in Cartagena, Colombia 2022 by ChrisGoldNY, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Lighthouse in Cartagena, Colombia by ChrisGoldNY, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

Cali, Colombia view from Cristo Ray Statue by ChrisGoldNY, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota, Colombia by ChrisGoldNY, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Herencia Art Store - La Candelaria - Bogota, Colombia by ChrisGoldNY, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Orocue, Casanare*

tardes en orocue by RODOLFO VARGAS LEON, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*A*_*quitania, Boyacá*

LAGUNA DE TOTA by RODOLFO VARGAS LEON, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca*

Amanecer en Mi Arauca Vibrador by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

CALLE DEL CAMARÍN DEL CARMEN by Ruben D Bueno V, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Johnny Cay, San Andrés*

Johnny Cay by Ruben D Bueno V, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boyacá*

Lago by Sergio Cruz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira*

Caminando al amanecer by Rodolfo Jose Salcedo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

IMG_1055 by Iñaki Leunda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Casa de Nariño by Iñaki Leunda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali*

IMG_0779-3 by Iñaki Leunda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira*

Dunas4 by Iñaki Leunda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira*

IMG_0155 by Iñaki Leunda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Guajira*

IMG_0289 by Iñaki Leunda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cauca*

Laguna de Sonso by Iñaki Leunda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cauca*

La Casa de la Sierra -La María- by Iñaki Leunda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cauca River*

Río Cauca by Iñaki Leunda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*National Flower*

IMG_1858 by Iñaki Leunda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellín, Antioquia*

CO-Medellin_2015-13_018 by fred young, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Muestra viva del Carnaval de Negros y Blancos, Pasto 2023, Lucio Feuillet y su murga. by Cámara de Comercio de Bogotá, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Muestra viva del Carnaval de Negros y Blancos, Pasto 2023, Lucio Feuillet y su murga. by Cámara de Comercio de Bogotá, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Nonos en maloka by aduarte74, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquia*

medellin by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquia*

Medellin by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Belalcazar, Caldas*

BELALCAZAR -CALDAS- 2015 by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatape, Antioquia*

REPRESA PEÑOL-GUATAPE by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatape, Antioquia*

GUATAPE by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guasca, Cundinamarca*

6104 by World Meteorological Organization, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chía, Cundinamarca*

Bachué or the birth of mankind by Bruno Malfondet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá*

Villa de Leyva by Bruno Malfondet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Précolombien by Bruno Malfondet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barichara, Santander*

Sin título by Bruno Malfondet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta, Magdalena*

Fragilités by Bruno Malfondet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park*

Sin título by Bruno Malfondet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Sin título by Bruno Malfondet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquia*

Medellin à la tombée de la nuit by Bruno Malfondet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cocora, Quindio*

Valle del Cocora, Colombia by Bruno Malfondet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zipaquirá, Cundinamarca*

Colombia by Craig Bellamy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta, Magdalena*

Colombia by Craig Bellamy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá*

Villa de leyva - Musican by Michael Hertel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena Sonnenuntergang by Michael Hertel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caño Cristales, Meta*

Caño Cristales by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Macarena, Meta*

Macarena, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Colombia by Craig Bellamy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrate, Bogotá D.C*

Colombia by Pat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Colombia by Pat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Colombia by Pat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Colombia by Pat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatavita, Cundinamarca*

Colombia by Pat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá*

Colombia by Pat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá*

Colombia by Pat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ráquira, Boyacá*

Colombia by Pat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Colombia by Pat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cocora, Quindio*

Colombia by Pat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Colombia by Pat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahía de Cartagena*

Colombia by Pat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Colombia by Pat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Colombia by Pat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Colombia by Pat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle del Cauca*

Valle del Cauca...Colombia by karlosk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cabo de la vela, La Guajira*

El cabo de la vela. by Hugo German Guanumen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevado El Cocuy, Boyacá*

Majestuosa Montaña de nieve. El Nevado del cocuy. Boyaca. by Hugo German Guanumen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cabo de la vela, La Guajira*

Cabo de la vela by Hugo German Guanumen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tenjo, Cundinamarca*

Entre Labranza by Hugo German Guanumen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tenjo, Cundinamarca*

Inundación Tenjo by Hugo German Guanumen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chocó*

Iglesia Plan de Raspadura, Chocó by yefersonlozano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quibdó, Chocó*

Catedral San Francisco de Asís, Quibdó - Chocó by yefersonlozano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán, Cauca*

Popayán by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sesquilé, Cundinamarca*

Sesquilé, Cundinamarca by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marsella, Risaralda*

Marsella, Risaralda by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Basilio de Palenque, Bolivar*

San Basilio de Palenque by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena de Indias by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

ARC Gloria by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian Andes*

Andes by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena de Indias, Centro Histórico by David Covo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta, Magdalena*

Marina, Santa Marta, Colombia by Duberley Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta, Magdalena*

Colombia - Santa Marta 11 by Ignacio Izquierdo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valledupar, Cesar*

Valledupar by p+p+z, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valledupar, Cesar*

Valledupar by p+p+z, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valledupar, Cesar*

VALLEDUPAR by _Iván Erre Jota_, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sincelejo, Sucre*

Catedral Sincelejo by Jefferson Gutierrez Romero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Riohacha, La Guajira*

riohacha by Juan Carlos Aristizabal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá. D.C*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Las Lajas, Nariño*

Las Lajas Sanctuary by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pasto, Nariño*

Pasto by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pasto, Nariño*

Pasto by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Las Lajas, Nariño*

Las Lajas by roman korzh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan, Cauca*

Popayán by tacowitte, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan, Cauca*

Popayan by Aníbal Gaviria Correa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cauca*

Popayan by Aníbal Gaviria Correa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buga, Valle del Cauca*

Buga by Aníbal Gaviria Correa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sopó, Cundinamarca*

Paragliding in Sopó by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahía Solano, Chocó*

Bahía Solano by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Pride Bogotá 2019 by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Girón, Santander*

Girón, Santander by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Risaralda*

Marsella, Risaralda by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento, Quindio*

Salento, Quindío by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento, Quindio*

Salento, Quindío by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento, Quindio*

Salento, Quindío by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cocora Valley*

Cocora Valley by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buenavista, Quindio*

San Alberto coffee tour and tasting, Buenavista, Quindío by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Tatacoa Desert*

The Tatacoa Desert by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Blanca, Cartagena de Indias*

Playa Blanca by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park*

Parque Tayrona by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tayrona Park*

Parque Tayrona by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquia*

Medellín Centro by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquia*

Botero Plaza, Medellín by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquia*

Medellín by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin Metro*

Medellín Metro by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin Metro*

Medellín Metro by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquia*

Medellin cityscape by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Salt Mine of Nemocon*

The Salt Mine of Nemocón by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Salt Mine of Nemocon*

The Salt Mine of Nemocón by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Antioquia*

Rio Cauca and Puente del Occidente by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe de Antioquia*

Santa Fé de Antioquia by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------

